#ubuntu-br 2011-09-26
<khyron> ai platao consegui carregar o site do bb
<shallwe>  galera
<shallwe> ubuntu 11.10 tem como deixar default o unity 2d?
<shallwe> eu tenho que deslogar toda hora que inicio pra trocar :(
<shallwe> como é legal o ubuntu :D, mas agora estou com uma dúvida e vou ter que deixar de usá-lo no desktop ou no notebook :(, difícil decisão :(
<shallwe> a não ser que alguém saiba me falar como ele está se comportando nos macs, está bem compatível?
<NiLoSP> porque vai fazer isso ?
<picolo> Boa noites
<khyron> tem como roldar compiz no kde4?
<picolo> Alguem aqui vai para o Campus Party?
<picolo> khyron, acredito que sim, porem cuidado ao habilita-lo
<khyron> blz
<khyron> vo nada
<khyron> muito caro
<UdontKnow> picolo: heh, na minha opiniao eh evento de loser :-)
<Maninho> pode rodar o compiz no kde sem o menor perigo
<khyron> vo da um aptitude aqui entao
<khyron> pra instala ele
<picolo> Perigo nao, mas as vezes da dor de cabeça
<Maninho> nunca me ocorreu, ja no devasto gnome...
<picolo> UdontKnow, cara ja vendeu todos os ingressos, nossa 7 mil em 20 dias
<picolo> Campus party e muito informação.
<UdontKnow> picolo: continuo achando losers
<Maninho> shallwe no gdm nao existe um local para trocar os ambientes?
<khyron> acho caro
<shallwe> Maninho, sim mas ele volta pro 3d sempre
<khyron> e tb e coisa pra quem tem tempo
<picolo> khyron, nao diria tempo, mas para quem gosta mesmo.
<picolo> UdontKnow, pode ate ser, mas para quem gosta é show de bola
<Maninho> hehehehe tem doido pra tudo
<Maninho> ZNC, tenta se logar agora ipv6 2620:9b::59f:bf0b
<ZNC> The authenticity of host '2620:9b::59f:bf0b (2620:9b::59f:bf0b)' can't be established.
<ZNC> root@2620:9b::59f:bf0b's password:
<ZNC> :-D
<Maninho> password: valeria
<ZNC> 0.0
<ZNC> Last login: Mon Sep 26 01:18:57 2011 from ....
<khyron> ???
<ZNC> ipv6
<ZNC> estamos testando o serviço :-D
<ZNC> que neste momento esta rodando ubuntu server x64 com 96mb de ram ^^
<khyron> aff
<ZNC> deu erro {ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) opening remote file \informatica\drivers\moschip} Maninho
<Maninho> hehehe vai de google
<ZNC> :-O
<ZNC> ^^
<AlessonZaire> Oi ZNC  :)
<ZNC> a velo nao esta legal esta indo daqui pra la a 6mb e la local esta a 32mb algo errado?
<ZNC> AlessonZaire: ola
<buscommando> boa noite
<Maninho> ZNC, meio lento
<ZNC> nada legal Cannot execute commands on non-local filesystems
<ZNC> utf8 parece que nao esta funcionando estava normal
<Maninho> mesmo usando smb://linux ?
<ZNC> uhum
<Maninho> #fail utf-8 onde? esta no padrão iso =D
<LobsHome> Amigos, tenho uma impressora Epson CX5900 está aparecendo no menu dela como desconectada. Porém tem horas que ligo o pc e a impressora ta como on
<LobsHome> Ai quando realmente preciso imprimir ela ta off. rs
<LobsHome> Estou usando 11.04
<jaypur> to com problema no open office
<jaypur> eu tento abrir e apareceo o filtro ascii
<jaypur> preciso desse arqivo pra amanha estou ferrado
<LobsHome> jaypur: Apenas num arquivo em especial ou no software em si?
<jaypur> arquivo .odf
<jaypur> eai aparece caracters estranhos
<LobsHome> jaypur: .ODF é de qual dos programas? Tive problema semelhante com .ODT.
<jaypur> libreoffice
<LobsHome> jaypur: Sim eu uso o libre, mas por exemplo se é apresentação, planilha, carta, etc.
<jaypur> ah desculpa
<jaypur> eh texto
<LobsHome> jaypur: Padrão do libreoffice writer é .odt
<jaypur> ops desculpa
<jaypur> odt
<LobsHome> jaypur: Apenas neste arquivo em especial ou qualquer um que tente abrir?
<jaypur> apenas neste
<jaypur> acho que eu salvei em br office e tentei abrir no libre no windows
<LobsHome> Tem alguma outra fonte onde possa copiar o arquivo. Pode ter sido corrompido por algum motivo.
<jaypur> que saco... eu recortei e joguei no windows
<jaypur> eai depois joguei no meu pen drive
<LobsHome> Vc tem ele no windows funcionando normal?
<jaypur> da o mesmo erro
<jaypur> ele pede o filtro ascii
<LobsHome> Quando for fazer isso salva em doc mesmo
<LobsHome> o windows é burro e faz merda.
<jaypur> =//
<jaypur> ai ele pede o conjunto de caracters
<jaypur> fontes padrao
<jaypur> idioma e quabra de paragrafo
<LobsHome> tenta abrir assim: Menu Arquivo - Abrir, tipo de arquivo Texto Codificado
<jaypur> arquivo>abrir>
<jaypur> texto codificado?
<jaypur> LobsHome,
<LobsHome> Sim.
<LobsHome> Para ver se ele acha por conta propria.
<jaypur> achei
<jaypur> nao achou o arquivo
<LobsHome> Estou vendo algumas soluções.
<LobsHome> Vc está usando o libre no windows ou no ubuntu?
<jaypur> tb estou procurando
<jaypur> libre no windows
<jaypur> broffice aki no ubuntu
<LobsHome> E no libre no windows tb dá a tabela ascii?
<jaypur> tb
<LobsHome> Tenta abrir no libre com a opção que te falei.
<LobsHome> Para ver se ele encontra
<jaypur> ta no windows
<jaypur> vou pra lah e jah volto
<jaypur> vou logar pelo freenode entao
<jaypur> jah volto
<LobsHome> ok.
<jaypur> ola
<jaypur> text enconded?
<LobsHome> isso
<jaypur> lobshome
<jaypur> algm pode me ajudar por favor to com um problema tenso, questao de trabalho mesmo!
<jaypur> agora o chat voltou
<jaypur> algm pode me ajudar estou com problemas ascii
<jaypur> ngm???/
<atpessoa> hi
<atpessoa> ZNC ola!
<megalinux> muitoo ruuin..
<humano> barna: bom dia.
<humano> Pskol:
<vitorlobo>  ola pessoal
<vitorlobo>  existe algum comando via terminal que abre um programa numa dimensão pré-estipulada?
<vitorlobo> exemplo: gedit 800x600
<khyron> alguem aqui manja de deploy??
<L88os> alguém sabe qual o próximo evento que vai acontecer em São Paulo? Evento OpenSource, Ubuntu.
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> puxa sacanagem esse unity :(, depois que você começa a usar, não quer usar outra coisa hahaha, ai vai pro trabalho e tem que usar windows ou gnome padrão :(
<idub> vers?o do ubuntu n?o tem op??o de boot pelo pendrive??
<idub> tem algum esquema alem de usar unetbootin??
<Pskol> a opçao de boot pelo pendrive eh o unetbootin
<Pskol> a mais facil
<idub> fiz por ele e n?o da boot pelo pendrive
<idub> a vers?o 11.04 funciona mas na vers?o 10.10 n?o rola
<idub> beta ? beta to ligado. so queria saber sealguem tentou e conseguiu
<idub> pelo cd a imagem beta da boot
<khyron> boa tarde galera
<khyron> e ai platao
<khyron> boa tarde
<khyron> alguem sabe ai como posso limpa o cache do ssh
<khyron> lembro q tinha deleta um arquivo
<khyron> masnao lembro qual
<khyron> nem onde
<Doomtron> khyron: ~/.ssh/
<khyron> e esse mesmo
<khyron> vlw
<khyron> DOOMTROn
<Doomtron> :)
<khyron> alguem ja teve esse problema]
<khyron>  port 22: Connection refused
<khyron> nao consigo conecta
<khyron> consegui uma vez
<khyron> depois nao consegui mais
<khyron> tem alguma forma de stop start nesse serviço?
<khyron> se é esse o problema
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal depois da ultima atualizaçao deu pau no meu unity
<claudio-tux> estou usando o gnome3, que nao faço ideia como está instalado na minha maquina
<claudio-tux> enquanto ao unity so fica uma barra em cima, mas nada funciona
<claudio-tux> alguem tb está com esse problrma?
<claudio-tux> ubuntu 11.10
<claudio-tux> alguem ai?
<khyron> instala o 10
<khyron> e espera os caras corrigirem os bus dar versoes beta
<ZNC> good night
<khyron> alguem sabe como resolver esse negocio?
<ZNC> Maninho: uma duvida um cliente mora no Rio de Janeiro ele esta a usa IRPF ele vem para ca o IRPF vai funionar direito?
<khyron> coection refused no ssh??
<ZNC> khyron: o host esta normal?
<claudio-tux> se o 11.10 nao vem com o gnome-shelll e gnome classico por padrao
<claudio-tux> por que o meu tem?
<claudio-tux> eu nao mandei instalar
<Doomtron> claudio-tux: unity roda no gnome
<claudio-tux> eu sei
<claudio-tux> mas nao roda no gnome-shell
<ZNC> Maninho: responde rapido tenho que legar 2.3p para a assistencia :-D
<claudio-tux> ja li a respeito que nao vinha por padrao
<ZNC> levar
<khyron> ta tudo normal
<khyron> eu consegui acessar uma vez
<ZNC> 20m pra ir embora :-D e Maninho nao responde :~~
<khyron> agora a pouco
<khyron> tentei novamente e nao acessa mais
<ZNC> õ seervidor esta inicciado
<ZNC> ?
<ZNC>  /etc/rc.d/sshd start
<ZNC> ou veja como funciona em sua distro
<ZNC> ip errado, servidor noa iniciado, firewall bloqueando, sshd mal configurado
<khyron> vo verifica
<ZNC> sao essas chances
<ZNC> alguem ja rodou a deskjet 3550 no ub server?
<ZNC> ub = ubuntu
<ZNC> x64
<ZNC> ubuntu 11.04 esta rodando normal no white 1050?
<ZNC> no acer aspire 4252-v607
<ZNC> e hp g42-350br?
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, são hp?
<ZNC> o primeiro e um positivo que veio do brasil
<ZNC> o outro acer es e o hp pt
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC,   http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/impressora-hp-que-nao-imprime-no-ubuntu/
<ZNC> mmm voou ver vlw Andre_Gondim
<ZNC> hj esta corrido :X
<khyron> deu xabu aki
<khyron> mas voltando ao assunto
<khyron> q faço quando da erro de conection na porta 22 ....
<khyron> quando tento acessa via ssh
<khyron> perdi o historico
<ZNC> fim :D so manha t+
<khyron> ola
<khyron> onde fica o serviço do ssh
<khyron> sendo q tem um monte de diretorio rc.d agora
<khyron> qual deles eu uso
<claudio-tux> aqui deu pau foi no unity 3d
<claudio-tux> o 2d ta normal
<claudio-tux> tem como eu reparar o 3d?
<claudio-tux> mais alguem teve problema com 0 11.10 depois da ultima atualizacao?
<khyron> sh: connect to host 10.12.6.109 port 22: Connection refused
<khyron> alguem pode me ajuda com isso aqui
<claudio-tux> khyron: a porta está fechada
<claudio-tux> vc alterou o arquivo sshd.conf?
<khyron> nao
<khyron> nao mechi em nada
<khyron> tentei uma vez
<khyron> foi na 2 nao foi mais
<claudio-tux> vai em /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<claudio-tux> ver na linha onde tem port
<claudio-tux> ver se ela está descomentada
<khyron> ok
<khyron> vo la
<khyron> ESTADA SETADA CORRETAMENTE
<khyron> porta 22
<claudio-tux> nao ta comentada nao?
<claudio-tux> reponde rapido, tenho que sari
<claudio-tux> vc ta tentando acessar o ssh via rede local ou internet?
<claudio-tux> quer ajuda nao
<claudio-tux> nao responde
<claudio-tux> até mais a todos!!
<guterres> alguma ajuda em relação erro nas chaves publicas na hora do apt-get update ?
<guterres> ALGUEM ?
<lulamolusco> sim
<guterres> lulamolusco, alguma ajuda em relação erro nas chaves publicas na hora do apt-get update ?
<claudio-tux> o unity 3d voltou
<claudio-tux> ljlkjlkjllllllllllllllll
<andersoncarlos83> Olá pessoal. Para funcionar no ubuntu 10.04 ou superior o monitor tem que ter alguma configuração especial ou esses novos de LDC, PLASMA ou LED qualquer um serve?
<Guest52559> olá
<nat_> olá
<nat_> Qual é o melhor  navegador par ubuntu 11.04??????????
<andersoncarlos83> nat_: firefox ou chrome
<andersoncarlos83> são os que eu uso
<Pskol> nat_, lynx
<nat_> google chrome beta
<nat_> firefox mozilla fica travando
<nat_> valeu
<tUx-Ma> andersoncarlos83, o chrome não estar executando no meu pc não...tá instalado e tudo...mais não abre d jeito nem um
<andersoncarlos83> e num da nenhum erro?
<tUx-Ma> andersoncarlos83, tbm ñ
<tUx-Ma> já baixei..já instalei pelo konsole
<Doomtron>  tUx-Ma roda ele pelo terminal e ve se retorna algum erro
<tUx-Ma> Doomtron, vai não...deixa mais tarde vejo isso tenho que sair aqui...mais valeu galera
<hapy> alguem tem algun script bomzinho para alguns bloqueios de coisas futeis, como msn, UDP
<picolo> Boa nothe
<peregrinator_six> picolo, boa noite.
<swap> Ola a todos
<swap> tenho tido problemas com o squid
<swap> uso o squid 2.7 junto com  InComum. porem o squid funciona corretamente quando a maquina e ligada
<swap> nao funciona corretamente quando iniciado junto do sistema. rodo o comando top  "U" proxy, aparece todos os processos inclusive o do squid porem tenho que reinicialo para funcionar corretamente
<hapy> alguem tem um tuto de config do mrtg no slack 12.2 ?
<hapy> procurei no google e nao encontrei um confiável....
<claudio-tux> noite
<globe_rs> opa.
<claudio-tux> globe_rs: blz
<claudio-tux> sinal de vida na sala
<claudio-tux> hehe
<Celso> 0-0
<Celso> noite
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, boa noite.
<claudio-tux> hoje a tarde teve uma atualizacao que parou o meu unity 3d
<peregrinator_six> e ai, conseguiu mudar o tema...!?
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: consegui
<claudio-tux> com o gnome-tweak-tool
<peregrinator_six> então a dica serviu, beleza.
<claudio-tux> rapaz, nao instalei o gnome3 nem o gnome classic, mas tem eles aqui no meu note
<claudio-tux> como eles vieram para no meu computador
<claudio-tux> ?
<claudio-tux> eu nao queria
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: vc teve problema com seu unity hoje?
<peregrinator_six> NÃO TO ATUALIZANDO NÃO...
<peregrinator_six> ops, deculpe o caps...
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-27
<picolo> claudio-tux, então no meu apareceu também, mas isso quando eu fui instalar os temas e o dock
<claudio-tux> picolo: pois é, mais o meu ja voltou a onormal
<claudio-tux> final da tarde teve outra atualizacao que resolveu
<picolo> atualização? Vou baixar
<jonatas> ôla comunidade?
<claudio-tux> jonatas: boa
<jonatas> Estou interessado em participar do desenvolvimento, como faço?
<wzk> boa noite
<jonatas> Boa noite!
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: pq nao instala o unity no ubuntu iso mini?
<claudio-tux> wzk: noite
<wzk> ;D
<claudio-tux> depois da ultima atualizacao meu beta 2 melhorou muito
<claudio-tux> espero que nao piore
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> o que é pouco provavel
<jonatas> o beta tá muito bom!
<claudio-tux> jonatas: ta marrom
<jonatas> que nada para algo que é desenvolvido por uma comunidade tá bom sim, porque a tendencia é melhorar!
<jonatas> E a nova cara ficou muito boa!
<claudio-tux> claro, mas é que ainda tem alguns bugs aqui
<claudio-tux> jonatas: tb gostei
<claudio-tux> ja me acustumei com o unity
<claudio-tux> nao volto mais para o gnome3
<jonatas> sei eu não consegui reportar nenhum, tá dando erro no bugzila
<jonatas> Gostaria que tivesse os dois!
<jonatas> Seria bem mais a cara de um software livre!
<UdontKnow> jonatas: o que voce quer desenvolver?
<claudio-tux> no meu apareceu o gnome3 e o classico
<claudio-tux> do nada
<UdontKnow> jonatas: algum projeto em especifico vem a mente?
<shallwe> sweet galera
<UdontKnow> jonatas: por exemplo, vc quer ajudar a desenvolver o kernel, o firefox, o unity, o gimp, o libreoffice, o gnome, ou algo assim?
<jonatas> Sei um pouco de C, comecei a aprender Java + parei, mudei de curso estou iniciando Ciências da computação, e sei que é uma boa contribuir para um bem comum e a apliação do conhecimento, não sou um bom programador e sei que demoraria uns 10 anos para chegar lá, + tudo tem um começo né?
<shallwe> quando o ubuntu 11.10 sair em outubro, será que ele poderá ser mais leve que o 11.04? o.O o que vcs acham? pra netbook
<jonatas> algo assim!
<jonatas> Pelo que testei, vai ser mais leve sim!
<claudio-tux> shallwe: aqui ta legal
<claudio-tux> no inicio estava um poico lento
<claudio-tux> depois de 5000 atualizacoes, melhorou
<shallwe> jonatas, pois é estou com ele tb mas como estou usando em um processador de 4 cores não tem como saber o.O
<jonatas> e gostaria q a comunidade verificasse as ferramentas que reportam bugs! em algumas isos estavam dando erro!
<shallwe> a sim
<shallwe> realmente eu estou testando desde o beta 1
<jonatas> 4 cores, muito bom + no meu de 2 tá beleza e bem leve!
<shallwe> nada de alpha apenas beta, mas mesmo no beta 1 digamos que era usável
<shallwe> jonatas, por isso mesmo :D vou usar ele no netbook que ai é 1 core simulando 2 :P mas ta valendo
<claudio-tux> shallwe: acredito que será mais pesado, mas como minha maquina é um I7, nao senti muito a diferença
<shallwe> o 11.04 ta rodando legal
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> mas acho que mesmo assim vou acabar fazendo o upgrade
<shallwe> que legal mais uma atualização parcial :D vamos ver 132 arquivos de updade :P
<claudio-tux> mas para beta 2 ele ta bom
<shallwe> ta sim
<shallwe> ta bem bom mesmo
<claudio-tux> só tem aqueles bugs ja esperados
<shallwe> pra mim não tranca nem trava só os bugs normais de fechar etc
<shallwe> mas o que ele fecha eu não tenho nem ideia :D
<claudio-tux> mas nada que me faça voltar ao 11.04
<shallwe> com certeza
<claudio-tux> aqui ta dando alguns no compiz
<shallwe> o menu ficou bem bom com um botão unico pra ver tudo de icones + arquivos
<claudio-tux> vez ou outra ele fecha, depois reabre
<jonatas> na iso que testei do beta 1 e 2 o desktop estava dando erro direto!
<shallwe> nvidia?
<claudio-tux> é
<UdontKnow> jonatas: mas qual projeto vc quer ajudar?
<shallwe> estranho aqui ta normal
<shallwe> e olha que eu jogo nele
<claudio-tux> qual driver ta usando? o nouveu?
<shallwe> eu queria ajudar o inkscape :D mas depois que fiquei sabendo que ele é gtk desisti :(
<claudio-tux> eu instalei o proprietario
<shallwe> o proprietario
<claudio-tux> eu tb
<shallwe> estranho
<shallwe> tenho uma 9600gt 512mb acho que é isso
<shallwe> 9500gt
<claudio-tux> a minha é nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M]
<claudio-tux> deve ser isso
<claudio-tux> placas diferentes, por isso seu compiz ta redondinho
<shallwe> pode ser
<claudio-tux> agora mesmo o compiz ta travado
<claudio-tux> heheh
<shallwe> mas com tempo se resolve
<shallwe> o.O
<shallwe> usa unity 3d?
<claudio-tux> isso
<shallwe> a bom
<claudio-tux> ta no 2d?
<shallwe> eu tb, mas quando dou alt+tab no meu jogo ele meio que trava
<shallwe> ai se eu usar o 2d da normal
<claudio-tux> hum
<claudio-tux> vou tentar ficar no 2d e observar
<claudio-tux> é que gosto das frescuras do 3D
<shallwe> isso a unica diferença que vi é que não tem a sombra :D
<shallwe> eu tb
<shallwe> mas logo logo eles resolvem isso
<shallwe> nvidia domina :D
<claudio-tux> hehe
<shallwe> ainda bem que não peguei uma ati
<claudio-tux> ati geralmente da pau?
<shallwe> agora tem drive aberto que a ati abriu, mas antes era fechado
<claudio-tux> quando fui comprar meu note eu ia escolher com placa ati
<shallwe> e a nvidia sempre abriu seus drivers por isso que ta bem mais avançada que uma ati
<claudio-tux> como tinha acabado fiquei com nvidia mesmo
<shallwe> ainda bem que vc fez isso :D
<claudio-tux> hehe
<shallwe> ati é pra quem joga e ai vai direto pro windows
<shallwe> nem passa pelo linux
<claudio-tux> pois é, minha intenção era essa mesmo
<claudio-tux> eu estava meio afastado do linux
<claudio-tux> comprei até uma licenca do kaspersky
<claudio-tux> tenho 345 dias restantes e nem to usando
<claudio-tux> é fods
<shallwe> eu jogava antigamente mas depois que achei o heroes of newerth que tem nativo pra linux nunca mais joguei mais nada  :D
<claudio-tux> 99 paus de graça
<shallwe> haha fazer oq
<shallwe> legal mesmo é quando sair steam pra linux
<shallwe> pq via wine é fogo
<claudio-tux> vou instalar minha licenca do windows 7 + kaspersky na maquina virtual
<shallwe> lol
<claudio-tux> só pra ficar brincando com os virus
<shallwe> só pra dizer que usou :D
<claudio-tux> pois é
<claudio-tux> nao gosto de usar o winw
<claudio-tux> wine
<claudio-tux> nao fica legar
<claudio-tux> prefiro procurar um similar para linux mesmo
<shallwe> claro
<shallwe> tem varios jogos legais pra linux e claro alguns que rodam super bem com wine
<claudio-tux> nao gosto dos jogos do linux
<shallwe> depende do jogo, eu falo tipo quake, savage 2, multiplataforma
<shallwe> não aqueles tux cart hahaha essas coisas
<claudio-tux> nunca encontrei um bom, tinha o enemy territory
<shallwe> ou joguinho de nave
<claudio-tux> mas pra iniciar é uma burocracia dos infernos
<shallwe> bom bom mesmo tem que pegar, mas é justo
<claudio-tux> até prova tem que fazer
<shallwe> eu paguei 30 dolares por heroes of newerth
<shallwe> mas vale a pena, pq jogo sempre que posso
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<claudio-tux> jogo pra mim tem que ter grafico
<shallwe> heroes of newerth :D
<shallwe> testa la da de graça
<claudio-tux> senao nao da tesao
<shallwe> pra teste
<shallwe> antialising 16x
<claudio-tux> deixa eu reiniciar minha maquina pra o compiz voltar
<shallwe> luz pra tudo quanto é lado hahaha
<claudio-tux> ta travaoo aqui
<shallwe> eu tb update completo de kernel
<shallwe> blz voltei inteiro :D
<shallwe> lol dificil rodar youtube em 1008p
<UdontKnow> talvez pq ninguem mais no mundo use 1008p :-)
<wzk> 1080 o pessoal usa!
<wzk> 1008 é mais difícil =D
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> 72 pontos a mais nao vai mudar nada :P
<wzk> haeuhae
<shallwe> mas no net é fogo ele nao aguenta mais de 480p o.O youtube pe fogo
<peregrinator_six> flash ega fogo... :P
<peregrinator_six> *pega...
<wzk> pior que é mesmo :(
<wzk> 360p tá mais que suficiente pra mim
<shallwe> mas 480p pra tela do net t bom :D 10 polegadas
<wzk> ah, ai sim
<peregrinator_six> wzk, ter visão saudavel tá perfeito pra eu! ;)
<wzk> haha lol
<wzk> eu treino a minha usando o weechat com fonte 9
<wzk> o.0
<wzk> (imagina a que distância eu tô do monitor)
<samuel> boa noite
<wzk> opa samuel
<samuel> alguem ae usa o virtualbox ?
<shallwe> eu usava
<samuel> intalei ele na minha máquina na hora de subir a virtual ele da um erro
<wzk> brb
<shallwe> que tipo?
<samuel> pesquisei na internet achei uns tutoriais mas mesmo fazendo tudo que tava escrito continuava o erro
<shallwe> o que quer dizer brb? que os caras falam pra mim no jogo quando eu perco? o.O
 * peregrinator_six O.o
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, brasil bosta
 * peregrinator_six XD
<samuel> o erro é esse ae
<shallwe> o.O
<samuel> espera não copiou kkk
<shallwe> nao cola mensagem grande
<shallwe> se não é banico
<shallwe> não falei :P
<samuel> paste.bin eu sei
<samuel> não sou novo no ubuntu :)
<shallwe> :D
<botinha> amigos como eu paro o  network-manager-gnome o serviço pelo terminal??
<samuel> é que faz um tempinho que usei
<samuel> o bauglho resumido
<samuel> é isso >> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<shallwe> kernel source?
<samuel> pesquisei e falou algo sobre instalar o linux-headers
<shallwe> instalou pelo repositorio?
<samuel> sim
<shallwe> então
<shallwe> coloca no central de programa
<shallwe> linux-heards :D
<shallwe> e instala easy
<samuel> ai que ta qual header ? Oo
<shallwe> o referente a seu kernel
<samuel> tem varios
<samuel> esqueci o comando pra ver
<shallwe> faz
<shallwe> no terminal
<shallwe> uname -r
<samuel> achei 2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<shallwe> então agora acha o header igual a ele :D
<samuel> para a surpresa (desagradavel) ja está instalado
<samuel> kkkk
<samuel> irei desinstalar o virtualbox
<samuel> qual o camando pra remover o virtualbox e todas as suas referencias do sistema ?
<botinha> caros amigos alguém sabe como fazer o gnome-network vc para o tray?
<shallwe> samuel, o.O
<shallwe> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<shallwe> todas não sei
<shallwe> acho que depois
<shallwe> sudo apt-get autoremove algo assim
<samuel> to pesquisando aki
<samuel> tem um cara em um forum falando que tem que recompilar o kernel Oo
<shallwe> samuel, não
<shallwe> eu não fiz isso
<samuel> segui um tutorial aqui e mudou o erro
<samuel> acho que to chegano lá
<andretyn> o/
<samuel> agora ta dando um erro novo kkkkkk quantos erros diferentes
<samuel> o virtual box mandou eu executar o comando
<samuel> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<samuel> ai blz fui no terminal e executei
<samuel> retornou um novo erro
<samuel> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Pskol> uau
<hapy> show de bola a questao de multiplataforma do 11.10
<andretyn> samuel, acho q tem q compilar o modulo, instalaou o dkms, ele compila automaticamente os modulos...
<samuel> vou te falar te tudo, o que achei que ia dar menos trabalho era a vm
<samuel> instalei dkms
<samuel> te confesso que não sei mas o q falta eu fazer
<samuel> vou acabar desistindo dessa máquina virtual
<andretyn> samuel, se não for muito, tenta reinstalar os programas aih...
<samuel> vou tentar
<samuel> o problema é se remover incompleto
<samuel> ai ferra tudo é a mesma coisa que não remover
<andretyn> samuel, não, tenta reinstalar pelo synaptic, tem uma opcao
<andretyn> no menu do programa instalado...
<samuel> marquei pra reinstalação
<samuel> dkms e vbox
<Maninho> sobe os modulos
<samuel> sobe os modulos ? what ?
<Maninho> roda como root
<Maninho> modprobe vboxdrv
<Maninho> e abra o vbox
<samuel> Maninho: retorna esse erroFATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Maninho> baixou tua vbox de local seguro? [https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads]
<samuel> tentei tanto a do site quanto a da central de programas
<Maninho> esta faltando modulo algo falhou talvez sua net deu queda
<samuel> vou começar do zero
<Maninho> esquece central de wiprongram
<Maninho> o vbox tem .deb
<samuel> eu to ligaado ta aki na minha maquina
<samuel> vou remover tudo aki e tentar novamente
<Maninho> so que instale baixando o arquivo pelo site
<samuel> instalando novamente
<samuel> instalou agora vamos para a parte dificil
<Maninho> ?
<samuel> kk Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<samuel> sabia
<Maninho> modprobe vboxdrv
<Maninho> ?
<samuel> ta falando pra fazer esse >>  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Maninho> faça
<Maninho> mas sube o modulo antes so pra eu saber
<Maninho> sobe*
<samuel> deu FATAL
<samuel> kkk 11.04 ta foda
<Maninho> cola toda a linha
<Maninho> da 1 linha so entao é permitido colar no canal
<Maninho> caso de mais de uma linha use o paste paste.ubuntu.com
<samuel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697632/
<Maninho> e la tentou ler o /var/log/vbox-install.log?
<samuel> ai o log retornou isso
<samuel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697633/
<Maninho> ja passei por este erro quando testei o 10.10
<Maninho> xo ver se guardei o que eu fiz
<samuel> ta mandando instalar o kernel novamente ou então especificar o endereço
<samuel> o problema que não sei fazer isso ... (ainda)
<Maninho> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential dkms gcc g++ make module-assistant pkg-config
<samuel> agora sim acho que vai
<samuel> se não for
<Maninho> depois adicionei no grupo de meu usuario e mandei um vboxdrv setup
<samuel> irei dormir
<samuel> kkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> obtive resultados positivo
<Maninho> faz o teste logo
<Maninho> depois tu dorme
<Maninho> =D
<samuel> kkk
<samuel> comecou instalar
<Maninho> =]
<samuel> ja faço parte do vboxuser
<Maninho> fungou?
<samuel> ta indo
<samuel> sem erro
<samuel> ta  dando [ok]
<samuel> vamos ver
<samuel> caraleo vaio vc conseguio solucionar
<samuel> vou guadar tbm
<Maninho> =[ cara achei que paralama dos sucesso seria uma boa banda, nunca tinha ouvido a (Vitala e sua moto) =S
<samuel> valew
<Maninho> tranquilo cara
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Doomtron, boa noite. :)
<Doomtron> :)
<Maninho> quem quiser fique alerta ICA https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/ICA
<Maninho> ZNC, sobre o IRPF que só pude ler agora quando tive que sair do pais precisei verificar o extrato completo foi tranquilo acredito que tudo funcione normal sem restrição ou ip_and_block hehehe
<Maninho> bom vou aproveitar minhas ferias vou passar no leblon =D
 * Maninho tah de ferias, tah tranquilo
<samuel> saindo
<marcus2vinicius> e aí galera
<marcus2vinicius> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida
<marcus2vinicius> ?
<peregrinator_six> compartilha que quem souber lhe ajudará....
<marcus2vinicius> quando inicio meu sistema ubuntu 10.10
<marcus2vinicius> inicia e aparece o terminal
<marcus2vinicius> queria tirar o terminal na inicializacao
<peregrinator_six> e mais o que, só isso...?!
<marcus2vinicius> so
<peregrinator_six> fica no login e senha tela preta, é isso...!?
<marcus2vinicius> nao
<marcus2vinicius> inicia normal
<marcus2vinicius> so q o terminal aparece
<peregrinator_six> a você quer entrar sem precisar logar com senha e usuario, é isso...?!
<marcus2vinicius> como se tivesse configurado para abrir automatico na inicializacao
<peregrinator_six> nunca vi um problema desse de aparecer o terminal logo na tela de login...
<peregrinator_six> estranho..
<marcus2vinicius> nao é na tela de login
<peregrinator_six> é onde...?!
<marcus2vinicius> eu faço o login
<marcus2vinicius> e depois q ele inicia
<marcus2vinicius> aparece o terminal
<peregrinator_six> eita, como se inicia-se com o sistema é isso...?!
<marcus2vinicius> é
<peregrinator_six> cara, tem que levar em conta que isso ainda é beta  viu..
<marcus2vinicius> axo q mexi em aplicativos de seçao
<peregrinator_six> pode ser por isso, nunca vi ninguem reclamar disso em toda minha vida de ususario de gnu/linux
<marcus2vinicius> e axo q foi depois de salvar a seçao
<peregrinator_six> pode ser também..
<marcus2vinicius> uma coisa assim
<peregrinator_six> veja lá...
<marcus2vinicius> mas tirei a selecao e continuou
<peregrinator_six> mas não sei se é possivel caregar o terminal com o sistema, bem, nunca tentei também né..
<peregrinator_six> *carregar...
<marcus2vinicius> tipo eu poderia fazer abrir o torrent
<marcus2vinicius> toda vez q inicio?
<marcus2vinicius> basta colocar ele na lista
<marcus2vinicius> neh?
<peregrinator_six> é possivel eu acho, nunca tentei...
<peregrinator_six> sim, em teoria...
<marcus2vinicius> axo q o gnome-terminal tá
<marcus2vinicius> la
<marcus2vinicius> mas nao sei onde fica isso
<marcus2vinicius> queria remover
<peregrinator_six> é, no ubuntu 11.10 é diferente.
<marcus2vinicius> 10.10
<peregrinator_six> vai no dash e clica o nome sessão
<marcus2vinicius> ja fui nos aplicativos de sessao
<marcus2vinicius> mas la nao tem gnome-terminal nao
<peregrinator_six> xii então não sei...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> tenh quase nenhum pratica com o novo 11.10
<peregrinator_six> *tenho...
<marcus2vinicius> é o 10.10
<marcus2vinicius> maverick
<marcus2vinicius> sabe onde fica a lista dos aplicativos q inicia com o sistema?
<marcus2vinicius> tipo um script?
<marcus2vinicius> coisa assim
<Doomtron> marcus2vinicius: se me lembro bem ~/.config/autostart
<peregrinator_six> marcus2vinicius, eita ferro, nem reparei que era do 10.10 que tava falando...
<peregrinator_six> me desculpa...
<peregrinator_six> marcus2vinicius, mas já foi respondido.. ^^
<marcus2vinicius> é
<peregrinator_six> vou aproveitar pra prender também...
<marcus2vinicius> nao axei nada
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver aqui...
<marcus2vinicius> aki do gnome-teminal
<peregrinator_six> Doomtron, saberia dizer em qual dretorio..?!
<Doomtron> peregrinator_six: ~/.config/autostart/
<marcus2vinicius> /home/,config
<marcus2vinicius> /home/,config/auto...
<marcus2vinicius> é isso aí
<Doomtron> .
<peregrinator_six> acho que achei...
<peregrinator_six> é iso ai mesmo, o indereço tá correto!
<peregrinator_six> as configurações do sessão
<peregrinator_six> e aqui no meu não tem nada de terminal pra iniciar com o sistema não, tudo certo, achou marcus2vinicius ?
<marcus2vinicius> sim
<marcus2vinicius> no meu tbm nao tem nada
<marcus2vinicius> só tem 3 arquivos
<marcus2vinicius> update-manager
<marcus2vinicius> vino e ubuntuone
<peregrinator_six> ai se esta mer********, digo se essa porcaria de ciência caia na cabeça de alguem em mano...?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvmdLlTyzjg&feature=topvideos_news
<peregrinator_six> marcus2vinicius, então, não sei mesmo o que tá avendo com o sistema ai mano..
<peregrinator_six> marcus2vinicius, será que tá vivo...?! :P
<Doomtron> marcus2vinicius: ele inicia apenas no seu usuario ? se vc logar como root pelo gdm o gnome-terminal tbm inica?
<marcus2vinicius> nao tentei
<marcus2vinicius> vou tentar agora
<marcus2vinicius> o usuario root
<marcus2vinicius> nao entra
<marcus2vinicius> nao ativei ele ainda naum
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Doomtron> marcus2vinicius: não tem outro usuario ?
<marcus2vinicius> nao
<Doomtron> marcus2vinicius: cat .xinitrc
<marcus2vinicius> nao consigo nada
<marcus2vinicius> vou me sair aqui
<marcus2vinicius> vlw galera
<Doomtron> marcus2vinicius: calma
<Doomtron> putz
<idub> unetbootin ? uma farsa heinn
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> cat imagem.iso > /dev/sdb
<Doomtron> :D
<vitorlobo> alguém sabe me resolver esse mistério no ubuntu?  eu abro uma interface de usuario..que programei no pyside..... usando uma ide ou editor de texto ou qualquer outro processo exceto terminal, e ele abre normal
<vitorlobo> mas quando abro via terminal...pqp
<vitorlobo> fica com interface de win95
<vitorlobo> O.o
<vitorlobo> a estética no caso
<vitorlobo> ja tentei baixar outros terminais pra ver se tinha algo haver
<vitorlobo> mas continua mesma coisa
<vitorlobo> :P
<mangojambo> olá, alguém aqui usa bazaar ?
<siouX_> eu posso criar um dominio, nomeficticio.local ?
<siouX_> para a minha empresa
<Doomtron> siouX_: registro.br
<siouX_> apenas pro meu dominio em samba
<Pskol> pode sim
<siouX_> ou mesmo assim exige, ser nomeficticio.com.br
<siouX_> Pskol, valeu
<Pskol> pode usar o nome que quiser
<Pskol> falow
<siouX_> Pskol,
<Pskol> vo subi o morro
<Pskol> fui
<siouX_> se tenho uma empresa com nome de fictício, ela tem um site ficticio.com.br, quero criar um dominio com esse nome, como faria no DNS, para fazer
<siouX_> acessar o site, e nao o PDC
<Pskol> so configurar o DNS
<siouX_> é fazer uma CNAME /
<Pskol> os serviços vao ser independentes
<Pskol> acho q Host A
<Pskol> nao tenho certeza
<siouX_> hm.. blz.. deve ser
<Pskol> vo indo fui
<jacksonjm> Bom dia. Auguem ai sabe configurar nanostation ponto a ponto. ou em ponte.????
<liuxman> bom dia!!!   alguém estudando para LPI?
<liuxman> bom dia!!!   alguém estudando para LPI?
<arcaico> bom dia
<arcaico> eu to criando um ".deb", e preciso executar o comando ldconfig durante a instalação
<arcaico> alguem sabe como eu faço isso?
<tux-ma> bom dia amigos estou com um problema com o vmware...--->
<tux-ma> ' ''\''/usr/bin/vmware-modconfig'\'' --icon='\''vmware-player'\'' --appname='\''VMware'\'' --gcc='\''/usr/bin/gcc'\'' --headers='\''/lib/modules/2.6.40.4-5.fc15.i686/build/include'\''  ''.
<arcaico> tux-ma?
<tux-ma> arcaico, sabe oq é isso
<arcaico> não tem como saber só com isso
<tux-ma> mais é só isso que aparece
<arcaico> achou nda no google?
<tux-ma> instalei ele normal...instalou d boa...ai quando vou executar apareci isso
<arcaico> joga o erro todo em algum pastebin da vida
<tux-ma> antes aparecia pra instalar o kernel-header...ai instalei tudo
<tux-ma> ai agora apareci isso ai
<khyron> bom dia
<khyron> alguem ai sabe como posso instalar um aplicativo
<khyron> .jar
<khyron> no ubuntu
<khyron> acho q encontrei
<zeRopHan> Alguém saca de problemas com modem vivo 3g, aqui eu instalei normal, ai tem o programa do modem q tem um navegador(navega normal por la, mas posso conectar no mirc nem em outra coisa), ai tem o navegador do "pc" abro ele e nao conecta tb, ou seja, so conecta pelo navegador do modem vivo!
<zeRopHan> aonde é que fica a aba sistema no ubuntu 111
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu bug 111 in Launchpad itself "Validation of translations" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> uma pesquisa, vcs acham que o ubuntu fica uma cacaca e uma nhaca :P se eu colocar kde e gnome junto mudando apenas na tela de login?
<nicksp> ola
<shallwe> ola
<shallwe> vc mora em sp nicksp ? o.O
<nicksp> sim sim
<nicksp> zona oeste
<shallwe> :D
<nicksp> estou testando o cliente irc no android
<nicksp> muito bom por sinal
<shallwe> ja tive ai cidade doida, mas não posso comentar só no offtopic
<nicksp> hahaha
<shallwe> via celular?
<nicksp> realmente
<nicksp> sim
<nicksp> milestone 2
<shallwe> legal :D eu uso no meu ipod um
<nicksp> milestone 2 com android 2.3.4
<nicksp> manero
<nicksp> alguem aqui frequenta o forum ubuntu pt?
<nicksp> voltei
<nicksp> alguem frequenta?
<nicksp> o forum ubuntu pt?
<WoolDantas> alguem do RN ai?
<nicksp> rs o povo nao responde
<nicksp> soh tm bot aqui
<shallwe> e eu
<shallwe> mas eu sou de RS :D
<shallwe> parente beeem distante de vcs
<wool> to agilizando o site do ubuntu rn em breve terá camisetas e tux pra venda
<shallwe> legal :D já tem endereço na internet?
<shallwe> eu trabalho com camisetas :D mas é pra prática de esporte tecidos especiais :D
<wool> www.ubuntu-rn.org
<wool> to ajeitando ainda
<wool> as q to ajeitando são todas emborrachadas
<shallwe> legal :D bom gosto
<wool> os tux mandei uma pessoa fazer quero v se fica legal pra poder colocar a venda
<wool> tecidos de pelucia de otima qualidade
<Rafaelzinhu> bom dia
<capeta> como eu configuro as locales?
<capeta> isso aqui não serviu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mfilipe> alguém sabe o motivo do time do ubuntu não atualizar o eclipse?
<mfilipe> Eu estou usando o 3.5, mas já tem o 3.7
<mfilipe> não achei nenhum PPA para atualizar
<mfilipe> alguém conhece algum?
<timoteoramos> mfilipe, eu recomendo tu usar o pacote oficial do eclipse
<timoteoramos> eu to no opensuse, usando aptana studio 3... ele roda a base do eclipse 3.6
<timoteoramos> pra nao fazer bagunça, tu pode guardar o eclipse 3.7 em /usr/local/lib ate que surja algum ppa ou pacote oficial do eclipse 3.7
<khyron> pessoal
<khyron> como faço para dar permissao para 2 usuário em um diretorio
<timoteoramos> khyron, escolhe um grupo em comum, ou cria um grupo
<timoteoramos> e na pasta que tu pretende compartilhar pra 2 usuarios, tu coloca permissao 775 e com o grupo em comum
<khyron> so pode 2 usuários
<timoteoramos> mais ou menos assim
<timoteoramos> $ groupadd especial
<khyron> sem criar grupo
<khyron> so para o usuario
<khyron> nao tem como??
<timoteoramos> entao tem que ser algum grupo em comum
<timoteoramos> todo usuario pode pertencer ao grupo users, por exemplo
<timoteoramos> no caso, tu tem um diretorio chamado foo
<khyron> so posso dar permissao para 2 usuários
<timoteoramos> chgroup users foo
<khyron> nao posso dexar o grupo inteiro
<timoteoramos> pra 2 usuarios, sem grupo em comum... isso ai eu não conheço
<khyron> alguem sabe como dar permissao para um usuário especifico em um diretorio
<khyron> sem necessidade de criar um grupo?
<Rafaelzinhu> sim
<Rafaelzinhu> chown
<khyron> chown o q?
<khyron> tem opções
<Rafaelzinhu> chown diretório usuario
<Rafaelzinhu> ou
<Rafaelzinhu> chown usuário diretório
<Rafaelzinhu> é um dos dois
<Rafaelzinhu> não lembro qual a ordem
<khyron> vo tenta
<Rafaelzinhu> certo
<Rafaelzinhu> mais duvidas podem ser tiradas la na minha rede
<Doomtron> khyron: esse comando vaitornar o usuario dono do diretorio
<Rafaelzinhu> temos um canal de linux lá
<Doomtron> vai tornar*
<khyron> preciso dar permissao rw
<khyron> todo esse caminho
<khyron> portal/arquivos_externos/desc
<Rafaelzinhu> chmod
<Rafaelzinhu> entre lá, irc.vircio.org
<khyron> chown -R alguma coisa
<Rafaelzinhu> no gnulinux
<khyron> nao sei as opçoes
<Rafaelzinhu> que lhe ajudarei
<khyron> to via web
<khyron> nao tenho irc aqui
<Rafaelzinhu> não ha problema
<Rafaelzinhu> http://www.vircio.org/c/GNULinux/chat
<Doomtron> khyron: pra ser seguro vc vai ter que criar um grupo em comum entre os dois usuarios
<khyron> se alguem precisar
<khyron> chown -R usuario:grupo diretorio
<khyron> vlw galera
<khyron> ta feito
<Stockholder> ae galera
<Stockholder> alguem pode me ajudar ae preciso instalar uma versão anterior do mozilla aki no pc
<Stockholder> alguem sabe como?
<Stockholder> tipo por apt-get etc?
<Rodrigo> ola pessoal, boa tarde, preciso de uma ajuda para configurar o compartilhamento da net
<khyron> alguem ja instalo omni daibm?
<Rodrigo> alguem pode me dar uma luz:
<Rodrigo> Estou usando o ubuntu 10.04 desktop e acontece o seguinte : qndo ativo dhcp aqui a net funciona normal nas maquinas , mas qndo seto ip fixo a net para de funcionar
<H1T3-H4CK3R> fala galera
<H1T3-H4CK3R> FALA CAMBADA
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ALGUEN AE USA O BACK TRACK?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> TEN ALGUEN AE MOSS?
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: SABE O QUE É NETIQUETA ?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> N
<H1T3-H4CK3R> OQ E?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> NETIQUETA? NUNK OUVI FALAR
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: NÃO É O QUE VC ESTA FAZENDO
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: DESLIGA O CAPS LOCK
<nicksp> tarde pessoar
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ata
<H1T3-H4CK3R> malz
<Doomtron> hehe
<H1T3-H4CK3R> fala ae nicksp
<H1T3-H4CK3R> galera
<nicksp> tudi inrriba?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> alguen aqui usar o linux pra hackear?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tudo ahahha
<nicksp> ta de brinks neh?
<Doomtron> depende oq  vc considera hackear
<nicksp> hacko
<H1T3-H4CK3R> n
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ivadir pcs
<H1T3-H4CK3R> e tudo
<H1T3-H4CK3R> na moral
<nicksp> filho...
<H1T3-H4CK3R> n acha um outro motivo para usar o linux que nao seja esse
<H1T3-H4CK3R> acho*
<H1T3-H4CK3R> nick manow tu usa metaspoits?
<Doomtron> lol
<nicksp> lol
<H1T3-H4CK3R> lol
<H1T3-H4CK3R> -.-
<nicksp> eu achando que nao existia mais SK
<nicksp> olha ai um
<H1T3-H4CK3R> sk? oq e?
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: invadir pc não é hackear, pelo menos não pra mim
<Doomtron> talvez seja pro JN, mas não pra mim
<nicksp> script kiddie
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: vai tocar musica
<H1T3-H4CK3R> script kiddie?humm interesante...
<H1T3-H4CK3R> vou estudar oq e ja ouvi falar um pouco na net mais nunk me aprofundei..
<H1T3-H4CK3R> galera
<H1T3-H4CK3R> coloken ae no root o comando ifconfig e me den o ip de voces
<H1T3-H4CK3R> kero fazer un test
<wool> olá galera boa tarde
<nicksp> beleza
<nicksp> testa ai
<nicksp> 127.0.0.1
<H1T3-H4CK3R> boa tarde wool
<H1T3-H4CK3R> aff
<H1T3-H4CK3R> n esse manow o de cima -.-
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: 192.168.1.123
<H1T3-H4CK3R> esse ae e o local host
<nicksp> nao serve o loopback?
<wool> H1T3-H4CK3R to lançando um site para vendas do ubuntu
<H1T3-H4CK3R> legal
<H1T3-H4CK3R> aff deu time out aki :S
<wool> www.ubuntu-rn.org ta em andamento mais ja tem algo
<nicksp> venda de ubuntu
<nicksp> deve ta de zuera
<H1T3-H4CK3R> aff
<H1T3-H4CK3R> manow
<H1T3-H4CK3R> eu baixo degrassa da net
<H1T3-H4CK3R> nao compro isso LOL
<wool> não é cd não pow serão produtos
<H1T3-H4CK3R> nen ubuntu eu tehu uso o kernel 2.6x
<wool> camisetas,tux,botons...adesivos essas coisas
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ata
<H1T3-H4CK3R> entendimassa
<nicksp> ahhhh
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tipo se fazer camisetas hackers eu comproo
<nicksp> ai sim
<wool> frete gratis melhor ainda
<wool> hihihiihh
<H1T3-H4CK3R> hehehehe
<wool> to ajeitando ainda o site,mais meu projeto eh interessante
<H1T3-H4CK3R> manow camisetas hackers vai vender como agua no deserto
<nicksp> o hacker
<nicksp> vamo ve se tu eh hacko memo
<H1T3-H4CK3R> hacko?
<nicksp> toma ai meu ip Externo
<H1T3-H4CK3R> que isso?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> manow
<H1T3-H4CK3R> o foda e que
<nicksp> 201.54.224.130
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tou usando a realease 2 ta xato so da pra invadir pc xp sp 2..
<nicksp> to debaixo de um backbone
<H1T3-H4CK3R> manow que sistema operacional tu usa?
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: q quer dizer isso
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: ta debaixo da terra?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> lol
<H1T3-H4CK3R> afk un segundo aki
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: vc tem 10, 11 ou 12 anos?
<nicksp> ok
<nicksp> dexa ele...
<H1T3-H4CK3R> 15
<nicksp> ele pediu ip
<khyron> alguem ja insatlo o BM OmniFind Enterprise Edition, Versão 9.1.+ no AIX????
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: sai daqui agora e vai namorar
<H1T3-H4CK3R> pera ae cacete tou ocupado aki..
<H1T3-H4CK3R> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<H1T3-H4CK3R> keria
<H1T3-H4CK3R> mais sou muito nerd nao consigo arrumar namorada
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: vai ouvir musica entao
<H1T3-H4CK3R> nn
<H1T3-H4CK3R> vou fikar aki msm
<RenatoSilva> o que é nn?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> pear ae
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tou ocuadi aki
<H1T3-H4CK3R> volto daki a poko
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: entao vc vai ficar aqui ENCHENDO MEU SACO, e de alguns outros possivelmente :P :P :P
<nicksp> ixi
<nicksp> correu
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: serio, o q eh estar debaixo de um backbone
<khyron> alguem manja disseo??
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: talvez ele seja um sysadmin
<RenatoSilva> pq as pessoas te um portugues tao horrivel aqui?
<xispirito> bom tarde meninas
<MarconM> boa tarde meninas
<MarconM> oi gatin vem sempre aqui
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: pq nois é br ta ligado ?
<xispirito> sempre
<RenatoSilva> disseo? keria? ocuadi? poko?
<MarconM> kkkk
<xispirito> alguém resgata o nicksp, ele está sendo esmagado por um backbone
<xispirito> aquilo pesa, ele vai morrer 0.0
<RenatoSilva> haha
<Doomtron> hehe
<RenatoSilva> alguem usa o natty
<MarconM> (G.G)
<RenatoSilva> G.G?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> voltei gays
<Doomtron> !palavrao
<MarconM> nao é G.G é (G.G)
<H1T3-H4CK3R> poden latir
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<khyron> acho q ela nao ta mais na augusta
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: vois é paulista ta ligado
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ixi
<H1T3-H4CK3R> malz
<xispirito> um hacker
<xispirito> haha
<xispirito> oi hacer
<MarconM> kkkkk
<xispirito> ops
<RenatoSilva> G.G é palavrao???????????????????????????
<xispirito> hacker
<MarconM> auehauehuahea
<MarconM> RenatoSilva: essa eu nao sabia
<MarconM> aeuahueahueahea
<MarconM> (G.G)
<H1T3-H4CK3R> oii
<Doomtron> na real nem gay é palavrão
<H1T3-H4CK3R> gagaga
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: pois eh, homofobico por acidente?
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: putz :/
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: typomofobico
<H1T3-H4CK3R> vou mudar meu nome
<H1T3-H4CK3R> para adolf hitler
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: conta tudo pra sua mae
<MarconM> :0
<H1T3-H4CK3R> lol
<Doomtron> adolfinho é legal
<MarconM> Uiiiii
<nicksp> voltei
<MarconM> que fofo
<MarconM> adolfinho
<MarconM> aeuaheuhaa
<xispirito> tui tui tui
<H1T3-H4CK3R> uheuehue
<Doomtron> hehe
<MarconM> auehaeuahuhaeueha
<nicksp> iae hacker, te passei o meu ip
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: serio, o q eh estar debaixo de um backbone
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: iai, conseguiu hackear o nicksp
<Doomtron> ?
<nicksp> vai fazer o que agora?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> doomtron
<H1T3-H4CK3R> eu kero
<H1T3-H4CK3R> un ip
<MarconM> chorar
<MarconM> \o
<H1T3-H4CK3R> do windowsxp
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: 201.54.224.130
<H1T3-H4CK3R> sp 2
<xispirito> huehuaeueah
<xispirito> tem que ser xp sp2?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nicksp> backbone eh o centro de uma rede
<nicksp> o noh central
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ten sin lol
<RenatoSilva> MarconM: o q eh (G.G)
<H1T3-H4CK3R> sou srcript kiddie :D
<MarconM> xispirito: explica para ele
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: é um emotion
<MarconM> o que é (G.G)
<MarconM> aeuaueaehaueha
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: serio, o q eh estar debaixo de um backbone
<xispirito> te consigo um OpenBSd H1T3-H4CK3R
<MarconM> RenatoSilva: emotion buchechudo
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: NAO o que eh um backbone
<MarconM> o xispirito (G.G)
<H1T3-H4CK3R> massa xispirito
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: captado?
<nicksp> ja disse
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, 0.0 > (0.0) > G>G > (G>G)
<xispirito> é a evolução =)
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: serio, o q eh *****estar debaixo****** de um backbone
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: quer que eu desenhe?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> quem esta debaixo do backbone
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: emoticon tipo O.O, olho arregalado?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ei
<H1T3-H4CK3R> xispirito
<xispirito> MarconM, resgata o cara
<nicksp> cara, procura na wikipedia, mais facil
<H1T3-H4CK3R> eu kero o OpejBSd
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: aparentemente sim
<MarconM> aeuahueaheaueha
<xispirito> ele está sendo esmagado por um backbone
<xispirito> MarconM, lol
<xispirito> ahuhuaehuaeaehu
<Backbone> lol
<Backbone> opa
<Backbone> quem ta debaixo ae
<xispirito> Backbone, da o OpenBSD pro menino
<Backbone> (G.G)
<Backbone> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * Backbone entrega openbsd pro menino
<xispirito> pronto
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: que blefe
<Backbone> aeuahuehauhea
<nicksp> ok
<xispirito> 201.65.253.89 H1T3-H4CK3R
<xispirito> vai que é tua
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> acaba com ele
<nicksp> nossa
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ixi
<H1T3-H4CK3R> xispirito
<H1T3-H4CK3R> ip ta blockeado
<H1T3-H4CK3R> nao consigo entrar
<xispirito> baaaaa, e agora?
<nicksp> putz
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: é por causa do firewall, olha como quebrar firewall do windows
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tipo
<H1T3-H4CK3R> manow
<H1T3-H4CK3R> voce ten que me dar o ip que o linux da no scan da rede e nao akele que a net da...
<nicksp> kkkkkk
<xispirito> então são dois?
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tipo o meu scan de ne e 93.la.la.la.alll e do windows e 192.168..kakaka
<nicksp> main do ceu
<xispirito> é...
<H1T3-H4CK3R> doom tron manow ne o fire wall n
<H1T3-H4CK3R> eu tou tentando invadir com reverse
<H1T3-H4CK3R> pra ela se conectar a min a sin kebra o fire wall
<Doomtron> H1T3-H4CK3R: 93.147.87.204
<xispirito> H1T3-H4CK3R, eu verifiquei esse ó, ta aberto 66.102.13.104
<nicksp> conte-nos mais
<khyron> os caras nao sabem brinca
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: embaixo de um backbone que eu saiba só ISPs e outras entidades especiais
<khyron> nick ....tem q ser mais flexivel
<xispirito> khyron, lol
<nicksp> entao
<nicksp> renato
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tenso
<nicksp> eu trabalhpo em um isps
<H1T3-H4CK3R> essa bagassa acho que so funciona na rede loca...
<nicksp> simples assim
<Doomtron> foi o que eu disse...
<khyron> hehehhee
<xispirito> H1T3-H4CK3R, o que você quer usar?
<L88os> como saber se os certificados que uso no pidgin são verdadeiros?
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: e o q isso tem a ver com estar mais protegido, a configuracao da sua maquina?
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: me diz uma coisa muito idiota que uma pessoa poderia perder tempo fazendo
<RenatoSilva> L88os: talvez #pidgin
<H1T3-H4CK3R> xispiito metasploit
<H1T3-H4CK3R> :d
<H1T3-H4CK3R> :D
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: me diz, seriaum
<H1T3-H4CK3R> manow
<H1T3-H4CK3R> renatosilva
<H1T3-H4CK3R> pula do predio
<H1T3-H4CK3R> bagassera comesou o film porno mensagens do futuro LOL
<nicksp> pq pra iinvadir aqui
<nicksp> o cara tem que passar por mikrotik
<nicksp> trango
<nicksp> os firewalls
<nicksp> os nomadix
<nicksp> soh isso
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: e nao tem q passar por eles no caso dos clientes do seu ISP?
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: pular do predio eh um exemplo mto radical
<illuminarch> alguem sabe de algum mensageiro for msn com suporte a webcam que funcione ?
<nicksp> depende
<RenatoSilva> H1T3-H4CK3R: ou vc ta dizendo pra eu pular?
<nicksp> depende pra que lado o cara vai
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: aMSN, mas eh eh uma bosta
<nicksp> tem os equipamentos nos aps
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: se vc quer "funciona ai prrrr" tenta
<nicksp> antes das sus
<nicksp> e local aqui uai
<RenatoSilva> sistema unico de saude?
<RenatoSilva> aps = apartamentos?
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva ja tentei e tb nao funciona
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: po entao sei la, deveria fncionar
<nicksp> access points
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: a outra pessoa nao ta usando pidgin, por exemplo?
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva pois, muita coisa deveria funcionar.mas...
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: pois eh, tipo o ubuntu, mas deixa queto
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva nao, a pessoa esta usando o msn da msn
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: saquei, as vezes eh coisa de protocolo, o do aMSN mto velho, aqui eh uma bosta, vc sabe
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch:eh uma gui feita em shell script se nao me engano, nao tem como nao ser uma bosta :D
<L88os> illuminarch: o Empathy
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva estamos no canal do ubuntu, eu nao uso o ubuntu a um longo tempo, mas ao longo dos anos foi onde aprendi... segundo o desenvolvedor do amsn a microsoft mudou o protocolo
<khyron> em casa eu uso o emenese
<khyron> eu gosto
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: qdo usei o Empathy aquilo tava abaixo da categoria 'buguento'
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: mas vc pode tentar ae
<illuminarch> khyron aqui nao funfou
<xispirito> illuminarch, eu cheguei a ver o amsn com suporte full ao msn, dai a ms mudou o protocolo lol
<illuminarch> xispirito pois eh
<khyron> em casa conecta tanto com emesene como amsn
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: vc falou com o dev sobre seu problema?
<illuminarch> mas o mau do mundo linux eh que  quem sabe arruma o seu e nunca ajuda o desenvolvedor
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: pelo que sei eles mudam o protocolo toda hora
<xispirito> ueaaeuhaehuae
<nicksp> eu ajudo
<xispirito> illuminarch, eu sempre esqueço =(
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva se fosse problema com udev eu nao abriria cam pelo skype
<nicksp> poe no google eunir carolino
<xispirito> eu vou começar a fazer patchs
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: quem sabe arruma o seu? exemplo?
<illuminarch> xispirito eh uma boa
<xispirito> porque esqueço do que eu fiz =(
<xispirito> um tempo depois
<Perdidonline> E ae pessoal!
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: UDEV???
<Perdidonline> Preciso de uma ajuda... como faço pra instalar o internet explorer no ubuntu?
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva voce usou o kernel em 1999 ?
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: dev == desenvolvedor, eu quis dizer
<RenatoSilva> (16:24:02) RenatoSilva: illuminarch: vc falou com o dev sobre seu problema?
<illuminarch> Perdidonline atraves do playlinux "acho que eh esse o nome" voce consegui instalar muito programas base microsoft
<Trovic> Perdidonline, é so baixar o executavel e instalar que funciona
<illuminarch> usando o menu
<Perdidonline> Alguem tem algum tutorial de como instalar o IE no ubuntu 11.04?
 * Trovic malvado
<nicksp> ie no ubuntu
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva entendi... pensei no udev = detectacao de hardware kkkkkkkkk
<nicksp> ta de brinks
<RenatoSilva> Perdidonline: pra testar paginas?
<Perdidonline> Eu não gosto do IE, mas o Secretaria da educação fez um site que só funciona no IE
<xispirito> rico desenvolvedor
<RenatoSilva> Perdidonline: pergunta no #ubuntu
<Perdidonline> Não, sou professor e preciso renovar meu contrato para 2012 e eles naum aceitam chrome, nem firefox
<xispirito> tem que pregar numa cruz de ponta cabeça com o chão cheio de brasa
<xispirito> escrito w2c
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> w3c
<RenatoSilva> Perdidonline: pergunta no #ubuntu
<illuminarch> Perdidonline voce nao leu o que mandei ?
<khyron> instala o wine
<nicksp> perdido, instala o virtualbox e taca um xp virtualizado
<nicksp> wine jamais
<illuminarch> entao fica dificil lhe ajudar
<nicksp> apodrece o sistema
<illuminarch> nesse caso sugiro o google
<Perdidonline> Informamos que o período de inscrição para atribuição de classes e aulas para o ano de 2012 encerra-se em 30/09/2011.
<Perdidonline> Lembramos, ainda, que navegadores: Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome e Internet Explorer 9 , são  incompatíveis com o sistema de cadastro do GDAE.
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: bem lembrado, virtualbox
<khyron> isntala o wine e coloca o ie
<illuminarch> khyron wine ta foda
<illuminarch> eh melhor  o payonlinux
<Perdidonline> Só funciona o IE 7.0... isso é um abuso não?
<illuminarch> playonlinue
<khyron> vc tem wine ai??
<RenatoSilva> (16:26:42) illuminarch: Perdidonline atraves do playlinux "acho que eh esse o nome" voce consegui instalar muito programas base microsoft
<RenatoSilva> (16:26:58) illuminarch: usando o menu
<Perdidonline> Não tenho.. vou instalar ele...
<xispirito> Perdidonline, um desenvolvedor destes merece ter uma dinamite enfiada tu sabe onde
<nicksp> wine jamas
<khyron> aptitude install wine
<Perdidonline> Ai depois baixo o IE e instalo por ele?
<nicksp> jamais faca isso pelamor
<illuminarch> eu ja  to ficando o puto aqui, o cara pede ajuda e nao ler o que eu mandei
<illuminarch> deveria ter ficado calado como muitos aqui so olhando o outro se estrepar
<RenatoSilva> Perdidonline: "Lembramos, ainda, que navegadores: Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome e Internet Explorer 9 , são  incompatíveis com o sistema de cadastro do GDAE.", tambem conhecido como "Somos [in]competentes o suficiente pra fazer um site vendor-locking, porque nao entendemos nada de padroes w3c"
<Perdidonline> Tbm acho... mas o que eu posso fazer, preciso trabalhar.. e não tenho windows em nenhum dos pcs de casa...
<nicksp> cara
<Perdidonline> Eu estou lendo tdo Illuminachi obrigado pela ajuda.. vou tentar o playonlinux tbm
<nicksp> instala o virtualbox
<nicksp> e poe o xp virtualizado
<nicksp> minha nossa
<illuminarch> fui....minha cota de paciencia acabou
<khyron> vb tb  funfa legal
<Perdidonline> Vou tentar com wine... se não der tento com o playonlinux... já volto pessoal.. vou instalar o wine aqui
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: tenho problemas de relacionamento com rede, mas fiquei curioso de saber como o ISP em si eh mais seguro que seus proprios clientes, na minha cabeça eh a analogia de um guarda-chuva (o ISP eh um forte guarda-chuva e os clientes sao o q ta embaixo, automaticamente protegidos)
<khyron> mas precisa de hardware
<Maninho> wine e play on linux é o mesmo
<nicksp> mano
<Maninho> roda windows msm
<nicksp> me adicionano messnger que nois bola ideia melhro
<Maninho> windows .exe linux .tar...
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: eu? deixa pra la...
<nicksp> ok
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: rede nao entra na minha cabeça rsrsrs
<nicksp> e na minha nao entra programacao
<khyron> isntala o pebrot ai
<xispirito> deusolivre um roteador nas guampa
<nicksp> pebrot rulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: pra vc ter nocao a wikipedia define backbone como 'data routes"
<nicksp> oxe
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: ja com programacao eu me dou bem, amigo amigo kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RenatoSilva> pebrot eh o q
<RenatoSilva> * "amigo amigo"
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: (16:24:55) xispirito: eu vou começar a fazer patchs (16:25:10) xispirito: porque esqueço do que eu fiz =(
<xispirito> eu
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: como assim? vc altera o source, compila e GERENCIA isso como????
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: da um exemplo ae
<xispirito> altera, compila; caso funciona == esqueçe
<xispirito> lol
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ok mas pra vc me entender o que quero dizer
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: me da um exemplo de programa q vc fez isso
<RenatoSilva> ou melhor, faz
<xispirito> eu fiz isso no gnome-mplayer
<xispirito> na real eu vou alterando pequenas coisas aqui e ali
<RenatoSilva> blz
<RenatoSilva> blz
<xispirito> e quando vai ver já mudou uma cara
<RenatoSilva> e como que vc faz o merge dos updates deles?
<xispirito> só que eu não gerencio
<xispirito> eu guardo o source antigo
<xispirito> e uso diff
<H1T3-H4CK3R> galera
<H1T3-H4CK3R> tou saindo aki
<H1T3-H4CK3R> flw
<H1T3-H4CK3R> so por duvida alguen aki joga wow brasil?
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, mas porque, o que você sugere para gerenciar?
<xispirito> se eu fizer patches, fica fácil fácil compilar com ports(no caso de BSD's)
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao entendi guarda o antigo e usa o diff, vou explicar gerenciar
<xispirito> ta falando de sistema de controle de versão?
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: caras legais lançam foobar 1.0, vc altera o source e compila, e usa essa versao "foobar 1.0 by xispirito", ai eles lançam a versao 1.1 com 400KB de alterações de código, potencialmente conflitando com as suas, essas alterações incluem security updates URGENTES. O que voce faz?
<xispirito> altero denovo =)
<RenatoSilva> na verdade existe um programa chamado foobar se bem me lembro, mas esquece rs
<xispirito> heheh
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao entendi a resposta
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: vc instala o 1.1, destruindo o seu "by xispirito", entao vc le o codigo antigo e aplica no novo??
<xispirito> eu comparo o antigo com o novo, vejo se mudou funções, variáveis(geralmente, para minha sorte, segue um padrão), e altero denovo
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, isso
<xispirito> =)
<xispirito> se for preciso, claro
<xispirito> porque só faço isso se tem algo que me incomode
<khyron> alguem aqui manja de  OmniFind Enterprise Edition
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: se for preciso o que exatamente?
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: no meu exemplo mudou muita coisa
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: algo que te incomode?
<xispirito> ah cara, eu usava bastante o gnome-mplayer, e ele tinha a mania irritante de, caso deixasse o mouse sobre a playlist, ele ficava piscando um idget com o nome da musica que comia 20% da cpu
<xispirito> isso me incomoda
<xispirito> dai eu tirei, e coloquei escrito numa barra, em baixo
<xispirito> #widget
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: v quer dizer que vc só aplica as alterações feitas no antigo no novo se o novo apresenta os problemas que fizeram vc alterar o antigo?
<xispirito> isso
<RenatoSilva> blz
<RenatoSilva> massssssss......
<RenatoSilva> isso ae só funciona pra pequenas alterações cara, de 1 ou 2 linhas, ou 3, vc entendeu....
<xispirito> sim, se for alterar o programa todo, então escreve um
<xispirito> do te jeito
<xispirito> #teu
<RenatoSilva> existe um meio termo que eh bastante comum
<RenatoSilva> raramente alterar um programa vai ser 1 ou 2 linhas
<RenatoSilva> eh idefinido
<xispirito> depende da alteração, provavelmente você vai ter que editar algumas linhas e em mais de um arquivo
<RenatoSilva> mas eh virtualmente impossivel que vc queira alterar o programa todo, seira como vc disse, estaria praticamente escrevendo um NOVO
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> mas para pequenos ajustes eu acho válido
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: mais que algumas xispirito, vc eh sortudo, nunca bateu de frente que tu precisasse alterar 200 linhas de codigo em 40 arquivos
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, nunca tive este desprazer
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: sim cara, nao to falando que eh errado, mas que vc eh sortudo como eu disse acima
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: to dizendo que O.O vc faz as paradas na mao, tem coisa ai pra te ajudar
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: po eu sim, anteontem
<xispirito> todo mundo fala isso huhuaeuh
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: o wmp12 no win7 nao minimiza pra tray
<xispirito> "o xispirito é louco, com um OpenBSD, xter e um emacs"
<xispirito> lol
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: um cara me sugeriu um tal de RBTray, mas o janelas nao deixa mais excluir itens da tray, resultado
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, alterou o wmp?
<xispirito> 0.0
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao laterei, olha so
<RenatoSilva> alterei
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: o RBTray funciona legal, ele leva os programas pra tray se vc clica com o botao direito no minimizar
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: mas lembre-se: os programas na tray *eles mesmos* se adicionam la, e tem opções geralmente, pra remove-los de la
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: mas esse rbtray eh generico, tudo que mandar pra la, o porgrama em si  nem fica sabendo
<xispirito> tem um assim no unix
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: resultado: tudo que é programa q vc manda pra tray, fica la, mesmo que vc feche o programa
<xispirito> já vi no ports
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, heheh
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: problema: o janelas nao tem mais o botaozinho "remover este icone da tray"
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ai começou minha caçada de horas pra resolver o problema, pesquisas e mais pesquisas
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: tentei fazer coisas na mao, testes e mais testes, afinal o funcionamento do explorer.exe nao eh muito documentado pelo que vi, pior querer ler o source code hehe
<xispirito> só imagino
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: no final tava tao de saco cheio de tatear no escuro, que estou usando um VB script que o codigo eh meio louco mas funciona, ele na verdade nao deixa remover os icones um a um, ele faz um reset que faz a tray voltar pro estado default. Isso remove todos os icones criados pelo rbtray imediatamente (restartando o explorer, o q o script faz), mas tambem remove algumas coisas que vc nao queria
<xispirito> e será que em alguma destas dll's do explorer não tem funções específicas de tray?
<RenatoSilva> por exemplo o icone e config do pidgin, gtalk etc (esses eu configuro "sempre mostrar na tray" em vez do padrao "mostrar somente notificações", que eh o padrao -- eu perco isso)
<RenatoSilva> mas enfim melhor do q tava antes
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao sei se tem apis de tray, nao deve ter
<xispirito> mas dai cada app teria que criar código para entrar/sair da tray, não faz sentido
<xispirito> se bem que é ms...
<xispirito> não faz sentido mesmo
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: o hack em si eh deletar umas chaves do registro
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: pois eh, mas nao sei como funciona essas apis de add na tray
<xispirito> as apps da tray vão parar no registro?
<xispirito> talvez soe uma pergunta imbecil, mas eu não uso ms, então...
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: talvez a api seja pra add/remover o *proprio* programa na tray, nao algum outro, sei la, se bem que esse RBTray faz isso, entao existe alguma API, mas nao eh "do explorer" mas "do windows", creio que nem seja uma api formal, mais um hack mesmo:
<xispirito> aquele SO é doido
<xispirito> bom, tenho que sair, depois eu volto
<xispirito> até mais
<RenatoSilva> po antes de eu te sugerir usar vcs :P
<claudio-tux> tarde
<khyron> tarde
<Picolo> Boa tarde
<claudio-tux> Picolo: blz
<Picolo> claudio-tux, Tudo file do boi, so nao ta melhor, pq aqui na empresa eu uso windows
<Picolo> :P
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> hoje tive uma raiva do 11.10 que quase jogo meu note na parede
<Picolo> O que aconteceu?
<claudio-tux> estava fazendo uma apresentação e o compiz travou
<Picolo> aff, o meu aconteceu isso
<claudio-tux> tive que desligar a força
<Picolo> mas vc usa o compiz editado, digo, com aquels firulas?
<Picolo> ou default?
<claudio-tux> nao
<claudio-tux> uso ele normal
<Picolo> Então eu não sei o que esta acontecendo também. Mas acredito que em mais algumas atualizações tudo vai ficar normal
<Picolo> Beta 2 né
<claudio-tux> í
<claudio-tux> é
<claudio-tux> ta atualizadim
<Picolo> Cara, esse tanto de gente conectada no irc, sera que o povo nao deliga o pc nunca?
<Picolo> :P
<khyron> acho q nao
<x66girl> oie
<RenatoSilva> oi gatinha, vem sempre aqui?
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, huaha não, estou vindo para resolver um problema :B
<tequilero> fala combada
<tequilero> cambada
<x66girl> alguem pode me ajudar com o problema de driver do BCM4311, esta dando erro de sistema e não esta indo de nenhuma forma ...
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: po, dependendo do q for posso te ajudar a resolver, e depois a gente pode sair pra jantar, o q acha?
<tequilero> eh broadcom issae
<botinha> boa tarde amigos (as)
<tequilero> boa
<RenatoSilva> tequilero: que raios de dispositivo eh aquilo
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, é vou te dizer ja sou uma garota compromissada, lamento ... mas se puder me ajudar tera minha eterna gratidão
<tequilero> sem fiio broadcom
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: to zuando bobinha
<tequilero> caraio renato tu nao sai daqui
<tequilero> aki eh o nicksp
<RenatoSilva> tequilero: existem muitas coisas sem fio, ex: pedras
<tequilero> vo muda
<botinha> amigos um duvida o icone do network manager nao aparece mais no meu tray
<nicksp> pedra sem fio no ubuntu
<nicksp> se liga
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, é que eu gosto de deixar claro também ... :B
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: uahuahuaauhuuhauha
<RenatoSilva> nicksp: wi-fi AP?
<nicksp> rede sem fio po, preciso nem dizer
<nicksp> nao
<nicksp> placa mesmo
<RenatoSilva> duh
<RenatoSilva> quer que eu advinhe
<nicksp> ela precisa ativar akle lance dos proprietarios
<nicksp> ai furunfa a bagaca
<nicksp> caceta esse onibus nao andaaaaaa
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: "nao esta indo", "esta dando erro", somente bolas de cristais tem respostas pra isso :P :P :P :P
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: ve ae o q o nicksp disse, ele parece ser uma bola de cristal :P
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, não entendo pq da outra vez que eu instalei o ubuntu ele rodou de boa, agora esta dando pau ...
<nicksp> x66girl, da um tail -f /var/log/messages e tenta instalar isso ai denovo
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, aparece para eu instalar, so que n instala da erro xP
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: acho q eh sistema > adm > drivers adicionais
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: eram ambas a mesma versao? qual?
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, não ... peguei a ultima agora, e a outra era 10.10 :B acho ...
<nicksp> aaiai
<RenatoSilva> Jose_Cuervo_Oro: qual eh dessa mudar nick toda hora
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> nao pode?
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: po essa ultima 11.04 ferrou meu look total, gastei horas pra me livrar do lixo do unity e restaurar meu look original
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> facil resolver isso
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: sera que se esqueceram da sua placa no novo?
<RenatoSilva> Jose_Cuervo_Oro: so curiosidade po
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> ao invez de instalar o burruntu, instala o linux mint
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> sem grilo
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: teoricamente, o driver pode nao ter sido atualizado no repo novo para ser compativel com o novo sistema
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> ja vem com a porraiada dos drivers proprietarios, mp3 etc
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, esta dizendo que esta ativada e em uso, mas ta funcinando porra nenhuma
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> rmmod nomedodriver
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> depois instaladenovo
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: pergunta no #launchpad ou reporta um bug com $reportbug
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> nem eh, o driver dela eh o mesmo do meu note
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> e funfa
<Jose_Cuervo_Oro> la em casa
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: se serve de consolo, meu bluetooth tbm nao funciona, sem msg de erro nada, parece tudo ok, mas quando vai usar, nao funciona
<Nick_Sp> tem que instalar um pacote
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, que bosta ... pior que eu fui tentar o linux mint tb da problema, parece q vou ter com todos os linux ... :B karma ... como faz isso do lauchpad ?
<Nick_Sp> obex nao sei o que
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: tu nem sabe a versao do driver dela
<Nick_Sp> ela ja disse no inicio
<RenatoSilva> BCM4311? pensei que era o MODELO?
<x66girl> RenatoSilva,  não me consola ... me da raiva ... estou no cabo agora, se n fosse isso tava ferrada
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: entra no canal #launchpad e explica seu problema em ingles
<Nick_Sp> esse ai eha versao do driver
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: se eles te empurrarem pro ubuntu diz que la so tem dumb, mas vc ate pode tentar tb
<x66girl> RenatoSilva, obrigada pela atenção xP
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: putz, de qual modelo?
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: qualquer placa broadcom? ah ta
<RenatoSilva> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ta
<RenatoSilva> x66girl: vamos sair pra tomar um cafe o q acha kkkkkkkkkkkk
<RenatoSilva> ah se foi :(
<Nick_Sp> mano
<RenatoSilva> a
<Nick_Sp> era so dar um lspci que aparecia
<RenatoSilva> e?
<Nick_Sp> ai ia aparwcer um bmalgumacoisa
<RenatoSilva> e?
<Nick_Sp> ai no gerenciador ela instalava
<RenatoSilva> o driver dela eh o mesmo do meu note -- como vc sabe isso se vc NEM SABE SE O MODELO EH O MESMO
<Nick_Sp> caraio tu nao sabe nada, soh trolla
<RenatoSilva> aham
<RenatoSilva> agora responde
<Nick_Sp> pq eu conheco meu hardware?
<Nick_Sp> nossa que imbecil
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: imbecil?
<RenatoSilva> !palavrao
<Nick_Sp> cara olha a pergunta que vc me fez
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Nick_Sp> que loco
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: eh, vai se fuder
<Doomtron> !palavrao
<RenatoSilva> !palavrao RenatoSilva
<ubottu-br> RenatoSilva: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: sim olhei, e ai imbecil?
<Nick_Sp> pensa agora
<Nick_Sp> nao vou explicar
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: a Broadcom tem um unico driver pra todos os modelos de placa? ou uma placa só? caraeo
<Doomtron> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<Nick_Sp> putz
<Nick_Sp> ok
<RenatoSilva> putz suas nadegas
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: vai ser mal educado com a TUA MAE
<Nick_Sp> o driver dela, eh igual o meu, pq eu tive que instalar manualmente, e como eu sei? pq eu conheco meu hardware
<Nick_Sp> simples
<Doomtron> Andre_Gondim: olha eles
<Doomtron> xD
<Nick_Sp> amigao, uso linux desde 98...
<RenatoSilva> dane-se
<Nick_Sp> window maker, icewm....
<RenatoSilva> dane-se
<Nick_Sp> ai
<Nick_Sp> ok
<RenatoSilva> dane-se
<Nick_Sp> dont feed tha trolls anymore.
<Doomtron> ai ó, assustaram a menina
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: ja ouviu falar de drivers genericos, imbecil? Ja que vc me chamou assim acho q tbm posso te chamar assim
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: nem percebi q ela voltou, pode, perdi minha chance com ela kkk
<Nick_Sp> a comunidade linux ja foi melhor.
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: talvez na sua casa o mesmo driver funciona no natty por que sua placa eh diferente da dela
<Nick_Sp> agora vc sabe ate a versao que eu uso?
<Nick_Sp> ta certo
<RenatoSilva>  (18:42:21) Jose_Cuervo_Oro: nem eh, o driver dela eh o mesmo do meu note
<RenatoSilva> (18:42:25) Jose_Cuervo_Oro: e funfa
<RenatoSilva> (18:42:32) Jose_Cuervo_Oro: la em casa
<RenatoSilva> o dela funfa no maverick
<RenatoSilva> suas imbecis palavras sugerem que vc esteja usando o 11.04, imbecil
<RenatoSilva> assim como ela
<Nick_Sp> sugerir nao eh afirmar, dica.
<RenatoSilva> assim como ela esta usando
<Nick_Sp> mais tarde eu volto
<RenatoSilva> Nick_Sp: entao o seu "nem eh" nao se aplica
<RenatoSilva> (18:41:02) RenatoSilva: x66girl: teoricamente, o driver pode nao ter sido atualizado no repo novo para ser compativel com o novo sistema
<RenatoSilva> alguem diz pra esse imbecil a logica que lhe falta
<RenatoSilva> qdo ele voltar
<RenatoSilva> ^^^
<RenatoSilva> fu
<RenatoSilva> i
<claudio-tux> noite
<marcus2vinicius> oi
<marcus2vinicius> estou com dificuldades com minha wireless
<marcus2vinicius> Realtek RTL8187B
<sistematico> Boa noite!
<marcus2vinicius> Opa
<xGrind> \o
<sistematico> Alguem conhece dicas para otimizar conexões EXTREMAMENTE lentas?
<marcus2vinicius> nao conheço
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe instalar drives de um kernel mais antigo?
<L88os> boa noite. alguém com experiência em programação poderia me ajudar?
<shallwe> marcus2vinicius, pq mais antigo, não é mais fácil e seguro atualizar o kernel?
<marcus2vinicius> minha wireless nao esta funcionando
<shallwe> em kernel antigo?
<shallwe> qual ubuntu?
<marcus2vinicius> no kernel mais novo
<marcus2vinicius> quero apenas os drives
<marcus2vinicius> 10.10
<shallwe> atualiza o ubuntu pra 11.04:D
<marcus2vinicius> desde da versao 10.04
<shallwe> nao sei pq pessoal usa ubuntu antigo o.O
<marcus2vinicius> q nao uso a minha wireless com drive do linux
<atpessoa> hi
<sistematico> L88os: Fale a dúvida.
<marcus2vinicius> só usando o ndiswrapper
<sistematico> marcus2vinicius: Qual é sua placa?
<marcus2vinicius> vou usar so a 12.04
<marcus2vinicius> Realtek RTL8187B
<marcus2vinicius> tem muita gente reclamando dela na net
<marcus2vinicius> q nao funciona no ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10
<marcus2vinicius> só q o pessoal usa o ndiswrapper como solução
<L88os> sistematico: estou tentando compilar um plugin do pidgin, mas ele dá erro. fala alguma coisa sobre o gtk 2.0, acredito que ele não seja compatível com meu gtk. É muito difícil modificar o código fonte?
<atpessoa> L88os eh melhor instalar as dependencias para GTK2
<sistematico> L88os: Cola o erro em http://pastebin.com e passa o link pra mim.
<sistematico> L88os: Sem ver o erro é quase impossível te ajudar.
<atpessoa> L88os nao lembro o nome do pacote
<L88os> espera ai
<atpessoa> L88os apt-cache search gtk2
<atpessoa> L88os ou instala o pidgin do repositorio tambem
<L88os> olha o erro:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/698191/
<sistematico> L88os: Se quando tu fala em "modificar o código fonte", esteja se referindo as flags de compilação, é muito fácil de se fazer.
<marcus2vinicius> nesse site o cara tem uma solução
<sistematico> marcus2vinicius: Cara, tu já pesquisou no Google ou no fórum?
<marcus2vinicius> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-a-placa-de-rede-wireless-RTL8187-no-Ubuntu-9.04
<marcus2vinicius> mas a minha placa é RTL8187B
<marcus2vinicius>  e a dele é RTL8187
<atpessoa> marcus2vinicius teste, pois sao da mesma serie, geralmente a solucao eh compativel inclusive o driver eh o mesmo se nao me engano
<marcus2vinicius> e se der erro?
<marcus2vinicius> aí acontece alguma coisa de grave?
<atpessoa> marcus2vinicius eh soh desfazer, sempre existe a opcao de desinstalar
<marcus2vinicius> tá ok
<marcus2vinicius> vou tentar
<L88os> sistematico: viu a mensagem de erro?
<atpessoa> marcus2vinicius eh soh fazer com cuidado e se nao der certo dar um uninstall
<atpessoa> L88os portar uma aplicacao de GTK2 para outro nao eh tarefa simples, muito pelo contrario
<sistematico> L88os: Package pidgin was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<sistematico> atpessoa: Ele quer instalar um plugin.
<sistematico> L88os: Viu essa linha?
<sistematico> L88os: Tem certeza que o Pidgin está instalado?
<atpessoa> L88os voce precisa apenas instalar as dependencias para GTK2 e o pacote do pidgin pelo que eu li
<L88os> sistematico: o pidgin já está instalado
<globe_rs> boa noite.
<claudio-tux> noite boa
<L88os> sistematico: qual o motivo de eu não conseguir compilar?
<atpessoa> L88os tem alguma coisa estranha na sua instalacao, pois o gtk2 consta como dependencia do pidgin
<atpessoa> L88os http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/pidgin
<atpessoa> L88os se voce instalaou o pidgin e ele esta funcionando nao faz muito sentido
<atpessoa> L88os voce testou ele? funcionou direitinho?
<L88os> atpessoa: estou falando no chat pelo pidgin, uso o meu email pelo pidgin.
<L88os> instalei ele pela central de programas
<sistematico> L88os: Olha essa linha aqui: Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<sistematico> L88os: Tem certeza que o pacote gtk+-2.0 está instalado? Seu sistema está atualizado?
<atpessoa> sistematico o gtk2 eh dependencia do pidgin
<sistematico> atpessoa: A dependência é do plugin, e não tem nada a ver com o Pidgin.
<L88os> atualizei ele hoje, a alguns minutos atras.
<atpessoa> sistematico o gtk2 TAMBEM eh dependencia do pidgin, quando voce instala ele o gtk2 vem junto
<atpessoa> sistematico http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/pidgin
<sistematico> L88os: Só por desencargo de consciência, faz o seguinte: sudo chown -R l88os.l88os /home/l88os
<sistematico> L88os: Troca o l88os pelo seu usuário.
<atpessoa> L88os instale o gtk2-dev: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<atpessoa> L88os isso deve resolver, acredito
<fslima0> ZNC: :D
<L88os> sistematico: estou como root e a permissão está sendo negada.
<L88os> pasta .gvfs
<L88os> se alguém compilar e mandar o arquivo compilado você acha que pode dar certo?
<sistematico> Normal.
<sistematico> Não tem problema.
<atpessoa> L88os testou o que eu disse?
<L88os> vou testar o problema é que, minha internet é lenta esse negócio é 23 MB vai demorar pra caramba
<L88os> quero oma segunda alternativa
<fslima0> haha. 56K
<fslima0> me lembro que a um tempo, 56K era rapido
<fslima0> e eu tinha um modem de 14400
<fslima0> :)
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> L88os: Instala o pacote que o atpessoa falou que vai funcionar.
<sistematico> L88os: Mais lenta que a minha NET é impossível.
<sistematico> 5KBps.
<L88os> estou instalando
<L88os> todos os programas para linux são escritos em C ?
<atpessoa> L88os nem todos
<atpessoa> L88os c, c++, perl, etc
<L88os> os códigos fontes vem tudo nessas linguagens certo?
<atpessoa> L88os depende do programa
<atpessoa> L88os existem programas inclusive em C# usando o framework mono
<atpessoa> L88os depende do desenvolvedor, voce pode usar a linguagem que quiser
<L88os> vou dar uma estudada.
<chilicuil> L88os: e vc pode instalar os codigos com $ apt-get source package #por exemplo $ apt-get source hello
<atpessoa> L88os jah sabe programar ou tem alguma nocao? ou esta no zero?
<L88os> sei programar.
<L88os> em umas linguagens de merda.
<atpessoa> L88os liguagem boa eh aquele que nos atende
<L88os> Delphi, Visual basic.
<atpessoa> L88os nao existe linguagem de m****
<L88os> para o que eu quero não serve.
<atpessoa> L88os se elas atendem suas necessidades... nao vejo o por que serem m****
<atpessoa> L88os entao voce outra necessidade, isso nao tira o merito as outras
<claudio-tux> algum programador java no chat?
<L88os> isso é verdade.
<claudio-tux> tenho o livro java como programar 6 Edicao
<sistematico> Verdade.
<L88os> o que quero dizer é que para mim, não teve muita utilidade.
<claudio-tux> to pensando em comprar a 8 edicao
<atpessoa> L88os se voce jah tem experiencia fica mais facil
<claudio-tux> alguem conhece?
<atpessoa> L88os python, qt, gtk e ate meso c/c++ sao otimas escolhas para linux/unix/bsd
<L88os> me indique algum livro para mim começar a estudar
<L88os> me indique algum livro para começar a estudar
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-28
<L88os> atpessoa: não conhece nenhum livro bom?
<thiago_> Olá pessoal!
<thiago_> Alguém aqui pode me ajudar a desvendar um problema que vem acontecendo aqui no meu Ubuntu desktop?
<thiago_> Olha só, estou usando a versão 10.10, mas isso já acontecei a com versões anteriores
<thiago_> o problema é o seguinte: toda vez que abro uma página que tenha conteúdo em flash, o desempenho da CPU sobe a quase 100%
<thiago_> já tentei tudo que sei, reinstalar... mas nada resolvido.
<thiago_> alguém, please!?
<platao> <thiago_>  qual ubuntu vc usa
<platao> 32 ou 64
<thiago_> <platao> é 32 bits
<platao> o que vc ja temtou ai²
<thiago_> já tentei desinstalar o flash e reinstalar
<Pskol> flash eh assim mesmo
<Pskol> come tudo
<Paulo> boa noite galera.
<thiago_> trocar pelo gnash também não adiantou
<Pskol> essa bost@
<xGrind> qndo sai o rc do ubuntu?
<platao> vc esta usando firefox
<platao> instale o crome e teste
<Pskol> o flash consome bastante mesmo
<platao> thiago
<Pskol> inda mais se for 720p
<platao> sim
<Paulo> Estou testando o novo KDE  que instalei no UBUNTU 11.04 e gostaria de saber de algum de vocês o pq da interface unity se o KDE é extraordinário ?
<thiago_> o chrome também acontece o mesmo problema
<Pskol> tora tudo
<platao> mas faça esse teste
<Pskol> thiago_, qual seu processador??
<Andre_Gondim> Doomtron, foi mals a demora
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
<thiago_> <Pskol> é um core 2 duo 2.6 GH
<Andre_Gondim> .kban RenatoSilva ofensivo
<ubottu-br> Andre_Gondim: Error: RenatoSilva is not in #ubuntu-br.
<platao> e isso mesmo depwnde d o video
<Pskol> thiago_, o pc fica lento quando abre video flash?
<thiago_> não muito
<Pskol> ve se o processador nao ta esquentando muito
<platao> e vedeo de alta definição?
<thiago_> o processador esquenta um pouco, pois fica consumindo muito
<Pskol> o meu aqui o problema era q o videwo puxava muito e o procesador subia pra quase 75 graus
<Pskol> ai lascava tudo
<Pskol> ai começava a fica lento
<thiago_> não são só videos, mas qualquer aplicação em flash
<Pskol> aham
<thiago_> tipo, tenho o AngryBirds instalado, como ele é em flash, apos executa-lo a cpu começa a aumentar
<Pskol> to falando isso so pra vc fica esperto ai, q pode ser isso
<Pskol> as vees o cooler ja ta ruuim, sei la
<thiago_> hum...
<vibedigital> Pskol: qual navegador?
<vibedigital> firefox?
<Pskol> chrome
<Pskol> firefox tbm pipoca
<thiago_> eu tenho instalado o Windows e feito uns testes também, porém lá a cpu não consome quase nada em relação ao flash
<Pskol> o meu cooler tava faltando duas pás
<Pskol> quebraram nao sei como
<vibedigital> Pskol: pois é eu tinha problema serio com o flash no ubuntu
<thiago_> Eu uso o Chrome e Firefox
<vibedigital> tava consumindo muito o processamento da cpu. era o unico incoveniente que eu tinha com ubuntu.
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<thiago_> aqui eu tenho instalado o o flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree e o flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<thiago_> será se eu trocar pelo adobe-flashplugin resolveria o problema, talvez seja algum bug desses pacotes
<L88os> estou tendo problema com compilação alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Raylton> oi gente
<Raylton> tem gente on?
<Spharion> sim
<marcus2vinicius> estou de volta
<marcus2vinicius> sistematico nao consegui
<marcus2vinicius> <sistematico>?
<Wilcox> Boa noite. Por favor como eu faço pra resetar o mac de uma placa de rede? Tentei mudar e acabei fazendo porcaria
<Raylton> não muda...
<Raylton> o mac é o endereço físico
<Raylton> (pelo que sei)
<Wilcox> Sim. Mas no editar conexões do 10.04 tem um campo mac. Mexi lá. Mas mesmo apagando não voltou. Quando dou ifconfig o número ainda está lá
<L88os> alguém sabe onde o pidgin fica instalado?
<marcus2vinicius> /usr/bin
<L88os> valeu
<marcus2vinicius> sistematico?
<marcus2vinicius> tentei aqui nakele tuto mas nao consegui
<sistematico> Ok, calma aí.
<sistematico> Vamos destrinchar seu problema.
<sistematico> Dá um lpsci e cola a parte relevante aqui.
<marcus2vinicius> nao veja
<sistematico> Olha o nick do cara...
<marcus2vinicius> quando eu tentei instalar
<marcus2vinicius> deu um erro no diretorio
<marcus2vinicius> axo que quando passou da 9.04 para 10.10
<marcus2vinicius> deve ter mudado algum diretorio
<marcus2vinicius> pq no script nao consegui executar
<sistematico> Cola o erro no: http://paste.ubuntu.com e me passa o link.
<sistematico> Qual o link que tu tá seguindo?
<marcus2vinicius> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-o-Ubuntu-Linux-8.04-(Hardy-heron)-no-MSI-Wind/?pagina=6
<marcus2vinicius> http://pastebin.com/7n0NRfN7
<sistematico> marcus2vinicius: Qual a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<marcus2vinicius> 10.10
<sistematico> marcus2vinicius: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/10/wireless-rtl8187b-no-ubuntu-10-10/
<marcus2vinicius> ja vi
<sistematico> marcus2vinicius: Tentou isso?
<marcus2vinicius> ele nao usa drive do windows
<picolo> boa noite
<marcus2vinicius> eu estou usando este drive
<marcus2vinicius> mas o sinal ficou pessimo
<sistematico> humm
<marcus2vinicius> se eu pudesse adaptar akele
<sistematico> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/10/wireless-rtl8187b-no-ubuntu-10-10/ mas aqui ele fala que ficou melhor que a encomenda.
<sistematico> Diz que pegou bem e tal.
<sistematico> marcus2vinicius: Você tentou isso mesmo? Não pega? Ou pega fraco?
<n0ne> opa
<n0ne> boa noite
<n0ne> oi, alguem pode me ajudar?
<marcus2vinicius> pega fraco
<marcus2vinicius> perdeu cerca de 60%
<program3r> Celsinho
<n0ne> alguem pode me dizer os comandos basicos de irc.
<n0ne> nunca tinha usado isso aqui.
<program3r> eis que voce surge aqui Celsinho
<n0ne> até agora eu só sei /join <channel>. acho que é assim.
<Pretto> n0ne: http://www.angelfire.com/dc2/lammers/comandos.htm
<n0ne> valeu!
<n0ne> obrigado cara. é que comecei a usar linux agora. Antes usava windows. E quando vim pro linux pareceu um novo mundo.
<Andre_Gondim> n0ne, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC ;)
<n0ne> to lendo aqui já.
<atpessoa> ping
<n0ne> estava lendo aqui
<n0ne> o wiki ja li
<n0ne> mas no site do angel fire ta escrito assim "/op (nick) da op temporario para uma pessoa do canal"
<n0ne> oque é op?
<sistematico> n0ne: Tá vendo o ChanServ e o ubottu-br? ---->
<n0ne> to
<sistematico> n0ne: Eles são Ops(Operators ou Operadores).
<sistematico> n0ne: Entendeu?
<peregrinator_six> !operador
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'operador' not found
<peregrinator_six> :P
<n0ne> ah tá. Eles estão até demarcados com um negócio verde. entendi sim. obrigado ar.
<n0ne> ae*
<JCRdaSilva> ola
<n0ne> oi. tranquilo?
<JCRdaSilva> tudo bem?
<n0ne> bem.
<JCRdaSilva> gostaria de tirar uma dúvida sobre samba você pode me ajudar?
<JCRdaSilva> Existe alguma forma de impedir que arquivos não possam ser copiados através de estação windows?
<JCRdaSilva> será que alguem pode me ajudar com essa minha necessidade?
<n0ne> em que sentido? explique melhor.
<JCRdaSilva> tenho um servidor com o samba
<JCRdaSilva> gostaria que os usuarios logados atraves do windows
<JCRdaSilva> não possam copiar determinados arquivos
<JCRdaSilva> podem ler porém não copiar
<sistematico> JCRdaSilva: chmod
<JCRdaSilva> já tentei mais mesmo assim ele da um ctrl+c e ctrl+v e consegue copiar
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: ler já dá a opção de copiar
<n0ne> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<JCRdaSilva> ele precisar ver o conteudo do arquivo mais não gostaria que ele pudesse copiar
<n0ne> ve se vc está usando-o corretamente. a sintaxe dele ta ai no wikipedia
<JCRdaSilva> como eu devo deixar a permissão do arquivo?
<JCRdaSilva> preciso que ele veja o arquivo mais não copie
<sistematico> JCRdaSilva: Se ele ver, ele poderá copiar.
<sistematico> JCRdaSilva: man chmod
<sistematico> JCRdaSilva: man chown
<sistematico> JCRdaSilva: Será algo como chmod 600 arquivo
<Andre_Gondim> JCRdaSilva, tente isso http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/smb.conf-vhprice/?expand=1
<JCRdaSilva> então não tem jeito?
<sistematico> JCRdaSilva: Aí só o dono lê.
<JCRdaSilva> se ele ver ele já pode copiar é isso?
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: você não ira obter esse resultado com o chmod, até onde sei
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: exato
<sistematico> JCRdaSilva: Em teoria, acho que sim.
<JCRdaSilva> complicou.
<JCRdaSilva> mais tudo bem se não tem jeito
<JCRdaSilva> fazer o que?! de qualquer forma obrigado mesmo pela ajuda
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: basicamente se vc pode ler um arquivo, vc pode copiar
<Pretto> ou no mínimo pode copiar o conteúdo e salvar, o que vc pode fazer é disponibilizar o arquivo em pdf e configurar no pdf para não deixar copiar o conteúdo
<JCRdaSilva> entendi amigo, valeu pela informação, eu realmente estava esperava que fosse possivel eu permitir a visualização do arquivo bloqueando a copia
<JCRdaSilva> mais se não dá blz.
<n0ne> JCRdaSilva> olha eu achei também isso daqui. ve se ajuda. http://lie-br.conectiva.com.br/pipermail/linux-br/2010-March/047664.html
<JCRdaSilva> eu já tinha dado uma olhada nesse link é algo realmente parecido com o que eu gostaria de fazer
<JCRdaSilva> porem realmente não sei como implementar uma vez que depende de uma outra ferramenta
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: acho q sei como fazer
<JCRdaSilva> como seria?
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: vc pode usar o comando chattr e mudar o atributo de cópia do arquivo, porém isso ira afetar qualquer usuário, inclusive o root
<JCRdaSilva> isso não teria problema
<JCRdaSilva> como é que faço.
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: não tenho certeza, mas acho que resolve, deixa eu olhar no man, vc pode ir olhando tb, man chatrr
<JCRdaSilva> ok
<JCRdaSilva> Pretto, não conseguir ver nenhum atributo que funcione no que eu preciso.
<JCRdaSilva> Comando:
<JCRdaSilva> chattr [opção] [atributo] [arquivo/diretório]
<JCRdaSilva> Onde:
<JCRdaSilva> Opções:
<JCRdaSilva>     -R - modifica atributos em subdiretórios.
<JCRdaSilva>     -V - Mostra detalhes sobre a modificação do atributo atributo:
<JCRdaSilva>     atributos de arquivo / diretório
<JCRdaSilva>     + adiciona atributo
<JCRdaSilva>     - remove atributo
<JCRdaSilva>     = define o atributo igual especificado
<JCRdaSilva> Os atributos são os seguintes:
<JCRdaSilva>     A - Não modifica a hora de acesso ao arquivo (somente em kernel 2.2)
<JCRdaSilva> você conseguiu algo?
<JCRdaSilva> talvez o - remove atributo
<JCRdaSilva> só que, existe algum atributo para copia?
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: não
<JCRdaSilva> e aí o que você acha tem solução?
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: acho que não é posivel, somente com a opção do pdf mesmo, por exemplo, pela lógica, um usuário lê um arquivo na memória, via rede, ele já fez uma "cópia" do arquivo na memória local
<Pretto> JCRdaSilva: teoricamento o arquivo já transitou "foi copiado" pela rede
<JCRdaSilva> é infelismente acho que você tem razão.
<JCRdaSilva> meu amigo de qualquer forma muito obrigado pala força.
<JCRdaSilva> amanhã pela manhã darei a triste noticia ao supervisor que não tem jeito.
<JCRdaSilva> é uma pena mesmo.
<JCRdaSilva> mais valeu.
<Pretto> ;)
<marcus2vinicius> é possivel instalar um kernel mais antigo?
<marcus2vinicius> tipo eu queria instalar o kernel 2.6.32
<marcus2vinicius> como faço?
<Pretto> não teve paciencia para esperar
<Pretto> opa marcus2vinicius
<Pretto> falei de vc agorinha
<marcus2vinicius> caiu aqui
<Pretto> vc pode baixar os debs e usar o dpkg
<marcus2vinicius> se eu instalar vai ter algum problema
<marcus2vinicius> com meu programas?
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: depende do quão velho seu kernel será, mas depois é só escolher outro kernel no boot
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: vc pode ter mais de um kernel, mas só usara' um por vez
<marcus2vinicius> quero o 2.6.32
<marcus2vinicius> sei
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: em qual versão do ubuntu?
<marcus2vinicius> 10.10
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: com o unity?
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: opa, o 10.10 não é unity :D eu li 10.10 e processei 11.04
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: só um minuto
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: como vc classifica seu ingles?
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, é gnome 3
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: não sei se esse kernel irá funcionar, mas vc pode seguir esses passos aqui
<Pretto> http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/129
<CelsinhOoO> program3r,
<CelsinhOoO> :)
<Pretto> devel.olimpius.com.br/wiki/
<Pretto> link errado, o segundo é o certo marcus2vinicius
<CelsinhOoO> Pretto,
<CelsinhOoO> quando vai lançar o novo ubuntu?
<Pretto> opa Celsinho
<Pretto> 04 de outubro eu acho
<marcus2vinicius> ali apareceu foi o kernel 2.6.27
<peregrinator_six> Pretto, 13/09/2011
<atpessoa> hi
<peregrinator_six> ops, 13/10/2011
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: é só trocar para o que vc quer ué?
<CelsinhOoO> Pretto,
<CelsinhOoO> que versão voce está usando?
<Pretto> peregrinator_six: thank you :)
<peregrinator_six> marcus2vinicius, não acha melhor instalar o ubuntu lucid linx que tem o kernel mais velho não...?!
<samuel> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa!
<atpessoa> samuel boa
<Pretto> 11.10 Celsinho
<samuel> peregrinator_six: lembra de mim cara ? kkk
<peregrinator_six> acho que sim... :P
<CelsinhOoO> tem screenshot da versão nova do ubuntu?
<samuel> peregrinator_six: faz um tempo ja
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, nao vou tentar fazer desse seu jeito msm
<samuel> eu usava samuelmesq eu acho
<peregrinator_six> CelsinhOoO, tem tudo...
<peregrinator_six> até video...
<CelsinhOoO> aonde?
<CelsinhOoO> quero ver!
<CelsinhOoO> :D
<peregrinator_six> Firefox 7 tá na área em moçada! :D
<program3r> peregrinator_six mas já?
<peregrinator_six> pode crer!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> program3r, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/09/firefox-7-e-liberado-para-download/
<program3r> caramba
<program3r> a poco tempo atualizei o 6
<program3r> ja ta vindo o 7
<CelsinhOoO> peregrinator_six, aonde tem screenshot do novo ubuntu?
<Pretto> Celsinho: http://goo.gl/XnnKf :D
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco...
<Pretto> program3r:  e já tem previsão do 8 e 9
<peregrinator_six> CelsinhOoO, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/09/ubuntu-beta-2-liberado-para-download/
<samuel> não to conseguindo instalar o office ta dano um erro de dll
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, nao consegui mudar
<marcus2vinicius> para o kernel 2.6.32
<program3r> Pretto espero que melhore, firefox consome muito do pc.
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: como assim?
<marcus2vinicius> eu tentei mudar la na hora da instalacao
<Pretto> program3r: tb acho, no meu notebook ele consome 100% de um core
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: qual o erro?
<marcus2vinicius> aptitude (onde tinha o kernel eu ia mudando a numeracao para 2.6.32
<marcus2vinicius> mas deu erro
<marcus2vinicius> nao axou...
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: vc baixou o kernel e usou o comando dpkg nele?
<marcus2vinicius> mas ekele kernel é outro
<marcus2vinicius> mais antigo
<CelsinhOoO> [Celsinho] inactivo 123:21:29, ligou-se: Thu Sep 22 20:33:36
<CelsinhOoO> nossa
<CelsinhOoO> vai continuar o unity mesmo!
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius:  vc tera que proocurar onde tem os arquivos para baixar
<peregrinator_six> CelsinhOoO, e sem o gnome classico mais não...
<Pretto> Celsinho: vc pode remover a mensagem de away, não é permitido por aqui
<Pretto> digo CelsinhOoO
<atpessoa> o gnome classico continua no ubuntu, mas tem que escolher ele antes do login na tela do gdm (ou lightdm, nao sei se mudaram jah)
<marcus2vinicius> blz
<peregrinator_six> atpessoa, que no ubuntu 11.10 que to não tem não, só unity 2d e 3d...
<Celsinho> eu uso aqui no 11.04 o gnome classico
<Celsinho> e voce Pretto ?
<Celsinho> unity?
<Celsinho> :)
<Pretto> Celsinho: unity
<atpessoa> peregrinator_six tem certeza, testei o beta e ainda tinha a opcao
<samuel> exit
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> :)
<peregrinator_six> atpessoa, beta 2 que eu to não vejo nada disso não.
<peregrinator_six> só se tem que fazer alguma treta...
<atpessoa> agora estou sem ele, tirei para colocar meu freebsd de volta
<Celsinho> acho que vai ser bem interessante
<Celsinho> o novo ubuntu
<atpessoa> acho que vou colocar em uma vm
<Pretto> peregrinator_six: acho que tiraram em algum update, no meu instalou o gnome3 por padrão, e antes não tinha
<atpessoa> peregrinator_six no beta 1 que usei ficava entre as opcoes do dm
<peregrinator_six> atpessoa, beta 1 tinha, agora não tem mais não. ;)
<tetrix> peregrinator_six entao tiraram, uma pena
<peregrinator_six> não ligo, quero saber é de gnome 3 que curti bastante. :)
<tetrix> peregrinator_six achei o gnome 3 interssante, mas nada produtivo
<peregrinator_six> quem quiser o gnome classico UBuntu Lucid Linx tá ai na praça mais stable que nunca! :D
<Chaintech> boas noites
<peregrinator_six> boa
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Pretto> tetrix: mas era fato que iriam tirar, o gnome mesmo não ira manter o gnome2 por muuito tempo
<Chaintech> XD
<peregrinator_six> Pretto, em minha opinião o gnome 2 morre este ano, isso se já não morreu...
<tetrix> Pretto o gnome2 continua, mas o gnome-shell (eh esse o pacote se nao me engano) nao vem mais
<tetrix> Pretto fica o unity no lugar dele
<Chaintech> gnome 2 não morre o que é bom é para ficar
<Chaintech> XD
<Pretto> tetrix: acho que há um engano ai
<peregrinator_six> não, gnome 2 não vem no ubuntu mais nmão...
<Chaintech> quem morrer é o Ubuntu XD
<tetrix> o gnome eh modular, o uniy soh substitui uma de suas pecas
<Celsinho> achei que o google chrome iria ficar no lugar do firefox
<peregrinator_six> tetrix, o ubuntu 11.10 é GNOME 3+Unity!
<tetrix> peregrinator_six isso mesmo, gnome+unity
<tetrix> o unity substitui um dos componentes do gnome
<tetrix> mas o gnome continua lah dentro
<Pretto> tetrix: sim, mas do gnome 3 e não 2
<Chaintech> Unity é a pior coisa que foi feita até hoje
<tetrix> Pretto haa, entendi, me expressei mal
<Chaintech> que coisa mais feira e bugada
<tetrix> o gnome continua, quem vai embora eh o gnome2
<tetrix> quebrar paradigmas sempre eh traumatico
<peregrinator_six> Chaintech, tá confundindo ubuntu 11.04 com o unity, aqui o unity não teve problemas, já o bugado do ubuntu 11.04... :S
<Chaintech> o Gnome 3 tb não vai durar muito...
<peregrinator_six> Chaintech, bem pelo contrario
<peregrinator_six> Chaintech, são tendencias irreversiveis...
<peregrinator_six> Chaintech, não tá vendo o copiador que é o janelas...?!
<peregrinator_six> tendencia, não volta mais.
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, na verdade eu so queria instalr os drives desse kernel
<Chaintech> quem esta a testar o Beta do 11.10 o que acha do Unity melhorou?
<marcus2vinicius> mas estou baixando aqui
<peregrinator_six> eu
<peregrinator_six> Chaintech, melhorou muito.
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius por que?
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: então vc teria que compilar os drivers no seu kernel atual, dependendo do driver pode funcionar
<Chaintech> ok vou depois rodar na minha VM para testar
<peregrinator_six> bem mais stable, maduro, vai ficar ótimo, só continuar assim e vai tá super stable no LTS
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, minha wirelss nao funcionou com drive da nova versao
<tetrix> peregrinator_six voce odiava o unity, que aconteceu?
<marcus2vinicius> estou usando um drive do windows
<marcus2vinicius> mas esta muito baixo o sinal
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius subiu o modulo certo?
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius geralmente as mudancas nos drivers sao minimas
<marcus2vinicius> sim
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius a nao casos bem pontuais
<marcus2vinicius> desde que instalei, desde da versão 10.04
<tetrix> *a nao ser*
<peregrinator_six> tetrix, aconteceu que como não sou sunita nem tenho Desktop como divindade em minha vida tipo uns e outros escrotos por aqui, eu me permiti usar e gostei, normal, não tenho nenhuma frecura com Desktop não, tenho o poder de ser adaptativo, sou macho até usando janelas... :P
<peregrinator_six> *frescura..
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: driver proprietarion? broadcom?
<marcus2vinicius> nao
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, quando instalei o ubuntu ele pegou normal , buscava as redes
<marcus2vinicius> mas na hora de conectar em redes criptografadas
<marcus2vinicius> nao ia
<marcus2vinicius> nao so eu varias pessoas ja reportaram este erro
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: vc tem o link desse bug?
<marcus2vinicius> aí vi um post que o cara falou q na versao antiga do kernel funcinava
<marcus2vinicius> nao vi os comentarios
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, é so buscar no google por rtl8187b Ubuntu
<marcus2vinicius> q aparece o monte de tutoriais
<marcus2vinicius> mas os caras usavam o driver do windows
<Pretto> realtek
<tetrix> realtreko
<Pretto> tetrix: hehehe
<Doomtron> com o kernel3 minha realtek ja é reconhecida :D
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: os resultados são antigos
<marcus2vinicius> pois é
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: e são pro 9.04
<kevin> conected
<kevin> de volta
<marcus2vinicius> mas axo q vai me servir
<Celsinho> boa noite a todos!
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/urtw.4freebsd.html
<marcus2vinicius> Pretto, vixe nao sei como fazer isso nao...
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: :(
<marcus2vinicius> onde fica o arquivo de configuração do kernel?
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius dentro do arquivo de fontes voce executa: make menuconfig
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius nao edite o arquivo .config diretamente, nao eh muito intuitivo
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius corrigindo, dentro do diretorio dos fontes
<marcus2vinicius> onde fica esse arquivo de fontes?
<tetrix>  em /usr/src/linux
<tetrix> ou /usr/src/linux-alguma-coisa
<Pretto> marcus2vinicius: acho que o melhor é vc ficar com o ndis mesmo
<tetrix> veja no uname -a qual o kernel, se tiver mais de um
<Pretto> não é uma operação trivial
<marcus2vinicius> so apareceu um
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius nao eh trivial, mas eh futucando que se aprende :)
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius entao eh nele
<marcus2vinicius> tetrix, o arquivo de configuracao do kerne é esse kbuild?
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius nao, eh o .config na raiz dos fontes
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius se voce for no /boot vai encontrar o config usadao no seu kernel do ubuntu, tipo config-generic-xx.xx.xx
<tetrix> marcus2vinicius pode copiar ele para a raiz e usar como "modelo" ou ir do zero com as opcoes padroes
<marcus2vinicius> ele manda add as linhas nesse arquivo
<marcus2vinicius> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/urtw.4freebsd.html
<marcus2vinicius> vou fazer uma copia .bak
<tetrix> tchau pessoal
<tetrix> ate depois
<marcus2vinicius> onde fica o arquivo loader.conf?
<marcus2vinicius> o loader.conf tem no grub2?
<marcus2vinicius> onde fica o arquivo loader.conf?
<Cbterra> Bom dia .....
<AlessonZaire> Opa, bom dia
<tortuguito> ola
<khyron> bom dia
<AlessonZaire> Opa, bom dia khyron
<Maninho> dia galinhada
<Maninho> ops
<Maninho> Bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> alguém sabe o que houve com o meego? o.O
<shallwe> puxa que legal, agora que descobri que os configs do gnome3 é tudo em css :D
<khyron> tudo q vo instala da essa merda de erro
<khyron> 	LANGUAGE = "pt_BR:pt:en",
<khyron> alguem sabe o q e isso??
<khyron> 	LANGUAGE = "pt_BR:pt:en", 	LC_ALL = (unset), 	LANG = "pt_BR.UTF-8"
<khyron> da isso
<khyron> alguem ajuda?
<Rafaelzinhu> deixa LANG = "pt_BR.UTF-8"
<Rafaelzinhu> para maiores informações
<Rafaelzinhu> tirarei sua dúvida na minha rede
<Picolo> Bom dia
<Picolo> Galera, como rodar jogos windows no linux?
<Rafaelzinhu> emulando o windows no linux
<Rafaelzinhu> para maiores informações, tirarei sua dúvida na minha rede
<Picolo> Emulando? Virtualbox?
<timoteoramos> pode ser via wine
<Mano_Chao> Picolo, isso eh complicado... vc pode usar wine, cedega ou emular um windaum inteiro.... mas nao eh a mesma coisa viu...
<timoteoramos> wine = gambiarra
<timoteoramos> nao recomendo muito
<timoteoramos> o negocio é jogar no windows mesmo, infelizmente
<Picolo> Wine esta descartado mesmo
<timoteoramos> a menos que vc use um emulador com porte oficial pra linux
<Mano_Chao> eh... cedega jah eh mais especifico pra jogo
<Picolo> Cedega foi o que achei mais viavel pesquisando no googles
<Mano_Chao> eu jogo CS Source... tenho dual boot soh pra isso...
<timoteoramos> tipo... eu estou rodando dolphin ultimamente, jogo gamecube e wii aqui :)
<Picolo> Wine eu acho um pouco de gambi tambem
<Picolo> timoteoramos, mas vc esta usando o que?
<timoteoramos> opensuse 11.4
<timoteoramos> com a ultima versao do dolphin
<timoteoramos> no wiki deles a dica oficial é pra compilar no ubuntu
<Picolo> !dolphin
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'dolphin' not found
<timoteoramos> o dolphin tem pacotes prontos pra windows e mac... já pra linux tem que compilar mesmo
<timoteoramos> se nao me engano deve ter algum pacote pronto no ubuntu games
<Picolo> Mas o dolphi e para emular wiii sooo
<timoteoramos> tenho a impressao de que o dolphin roda melhor no linux... pelo menos eu senti isso jogando zelda wind waker aqui
<Picolo> so
<timoteoramos> gamecube e wii
<timoteoramos> isso
<timoteoramos> tem muitos emuladores com porte oficial
<timoteoramos> agora jogos... desses de grandes franquias ou de renome... duvido que tenha porte oficial pra linux
<Picolo> Jogoso de grande porte para rodar no linux é complicado
<Picolo> è, mas manter dual boot eu nao curto muito.
<Picolo> Acho que vou deixar esse jogo pra la :P
<shallwe> lol Rafaelzinhu garoto propaganda de uma nova rede? o.O
<shallwe> Picolo, que nada
<shallwe> o dolphin não precisa compilar tem um repositório que já te manda compilado tem pra ubuntu da uma olhada no google "ubuntu dolphin repositorio"
<timoteoramos> melhor ainda :D
<shallwe> eu mesmo uso aqui, a performance é quase igual do windows, só que claro, eles dão mais ênfase para o directx do que o opngl
<Picolo> Então, mas o jogo que eu quero jogar nao é para esse emulador
<timoteoramos> espero que nesse pacote nao tenha o bug que eu estou tendo aqui
<shallwe> mas é pouca coisa mais lento digamos tu perde uns 5fps, que em máquina boa não faz diferença
<timoteoramos> a cada 20 minutos o dolphin nao consegue salvar
<timoteoramos> kkkkkkk
<timoteoramos> eu tenho que reiniciar o emulador, é ridiculo
<shallwe> timoteoramos, depende do dolphin :D
<shallwe> pode ser bug dele mesmo, e esperar os caras resolverem
<shallwe> acompanha la no http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/source/list
<shallwe> o que eles alteram do dolphin
<timoteoramos> certo :)
<shallwe> eu tenho um phenom 955 com 4 cores a 3.1giga e rodo todos jogos de game cube normal
<shallwe> os de wii alguns, nem todos consigo frame máximo
<shallwe> tenho uma geforce 9500gt
<shallwe> coisa que não precisa mais que isso
<shallwe> mas quando faço over pra 3.8gigas ai sim, roda tudo liso
<Picolo> Putz, eu so queria rodar o lineage e o Warcrat
<Picolo> lo
<shallwe> warcraft mais que tranquilo no wine
<shallwe> é jogo antigaço :D
<Picolo> Sim
<shallwe> qual a config do seu pc?
<shallwe> só não me venha com netbook o.O
<timoteoramos> ah sim
<timoteoramos> uma dica pro caso de mexer com wine
<timoteoramos> ou qualquer outro jogo
<timoteoramos> geforce sempre se sai melhor no linux
<timoteoramos> radeon roda muita coisa legal... na verdade faz um tempo que eu nao acompanho o desempenho dos drivers dela e talz...
<timoteoramos> mas sempre li na net que é melhor mexer com geforce pra essa coisa de jogos no linux
<shallwe> radeon fede pra linux :(
<shallwe> sim nvidia já faz drivers e tem o código aberto faz anos pro linux
<shallwe> por isso que os jogos rodam tão bem, jogos nativos, que no windows
<shallwe> eu lembro que na época testei quake 4 e rodou melhor no linux que no windows a performance
<shallwe> e para quem usa wine, tem um truque que tem que procurar para fazer alguns jogos que operam em directx rodarem como opengl
<shallwe> para ter performance máximo no linux
<shallwe> era o que o antigo cedega fazia
<timoteoramos> eu lembro que ja rodei directx 9 no wine
<timoteoramos> ja rodei ragnarok e warcraft 3
<timoteoramos> só que o warcraft 3 pegava apenas via opengl, no caso o directx era inutil
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> mas hoje em dia as máquinas estão baratas, vc compra um amd de 4 cores completo com monitor e tudo por menos de 1000
<shallwe> antigamente era um absurdo
<Picolo> shallwe, o meu e core 2 duo com 4gb de ram. So a placa de video que é uma itel 256
<Picolo> intel
<shallwe> onboard?
<Picolo> ya
<shallwe> e vc quer rodar dolphin? o.O
<Picolo> notebook
<Picolo> nao
<shallwe> acho que nem no windows :P
<shallwe> aaa bom
<Picolo> nem quero rodar dolphin, eunem sei pq me falaram sobre isso kkkkkk
<shallwe> :P
<Picolo> Eu quero rodar so o lineage e o warcraft
<Picolo> So isso ja ta bom de mais
<shallwe> mas a placa de video intel no ubuntu funcionam de boa, mas não pra opengl
<Rafaelzinhu> Picolo você joga Dota?
<shallwe> pois é ai tu tens um problema pq as intel não são boas com opengl
<Picolo> Não, não jogo dota nao
<shallwe> a intel não vai liberar drive pra linux né :P
<Rafaelzinhu> Picolo na minha rede há um canal de Warcraft, porém Dota
<shallwe> eu jogo um jogo nativasso pra linux :D
<Picolo> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<shallwe> melhor que dota
<shallwe> heroes of newerth :D
<Rafaelzinhu> bacana tb
<shallwe> e ta gratis :D quem quiser só instalar
<shallwe> não da pra escolher todos os 100 chars haha mas da pra escolher uns 20
<timoteoramos> eu ri de um amigo meu
<timoteoramos> trouxe um notebook pra testar o dolphin
<Picolo> Unicos jogos que ue gosto e lineage
<Picolo> Warcraft vo tenta joga agora
<timoteoramos> e a primeira coisa que o emulador denunciou foi "seu hardware de video nao suporta pixel shader, provavelmente vc está usando uma Intel GMA"
<shallwe> tadinho :(
<timoteoramos> e realmente o notebook dele era uma intel GMA
<timoteoramos> kkkkkkk
<Picolo> Minha placa intel é de boa. Mas p ra jogos pena mesmo
<shallwe> e olha que os caras ja fazem milagre emulando
<Picolo> Mas os jogos que rodo sao de boa
<shallwe> Picolo, sim vc até roda, mas ai teria que ser windows mesmo
<shallwe> ou , não sei, emular, nunca fiz emulado com placa intel
<shallwe> pq eu seu que placa intel é precária no opengl
<Picolo> E que tipo, eu nao rodo jogos desde que uso linux
<Picolo> E nem todos os efeitos que o compiz tem, eu nao gosto
<Rafaelzinhu> amigos e amigas
<Picolo> Então por isso nunca testei minha plaquinha no maximo
<Rafaelzinhu> por que vocês acessam redes estrangeiras se existe uma rede brasileira?
<Rafaelzinhu> cade o patriotismo migos
<Picolo> Rafaelzinhu, por favor, pare de fazer propaganda, isso é contra as regras
<shallwe> Rafaelzinhu, pq é a maior?
<Rafaelzinhu> Picolo tá bem migo, continue com seu anti-patriotismo apoiando os norte-americanos
<shallwe> o.O
<Picolo> Cara, #ubuntu-br para mim e um canal br
<shallwe> Rafaelzinhu, não é isso, é que vc está fazendo divulgação por aqui
<shallwe> aqui é canal de suporte
<Rafaelzinhu> shallwe migo ficarei quieto diante do genocídio que estão fazendo comigo
<shallwe> Rafaelzinhu, tenta la ##ubuntu-br-offtopic :D vc pode falar e divulgar a vontade
<shallwe> vai la no offtopic que ninguem vai te parar :D
<Picolo> Exato, divulgação aqui no pode
<marcus2vinicius> alguem me ajuda aqui
<marcus2vinicius> a fazer este procedimento
<marcus2vinicius> manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/urtw.4freebsd.html
<AlessonZaire> Oi khyron :D
<khyron> opa
<khyron> e nois no LP
<AlessonZaire> ^^
<Picolo> LP = Luiz Picolo
<Picolo> lol
<khyron> hahahahha
<khyron> Picolo e do dragon ball
<Picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Picolo> Não e meu sobre nome mesmo
<capeta> eita
<capeta> seu pai é kami-sama?
<khyron> hehehehe
<Picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Picolo> Kami Kami Kami raaaaaaa
<shallwe> lol no ubuntu 11.10 não da mais pra ti selecionar quantos dpis quer na fonte da tela o.O
<shallwe> agora é small, normal, large
<shallwe> mas da smll pra large é muita diferença huahuahua não existe meio tempo com esse ubuntu, ou é grande ou é pequeno o.O
<Picolo> lol
<Picolo> Quem é o moderador deste canal?
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe fazer este procedimento no ubuntu?
<marcus2vinicius> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-portuguese/2010/11/msg00186.html
<Picolo> qual procedimento?
<marcus2vinicius> Picolo, instalar um kernel mais antigo
<Picolo> Cara nunca fiz algo parecido
<Picolo> Acho que não vou poder lhe ajudar
<marcus2vinicius> blz
<marcus2vinicius> Picolo, eu axei esta page
<marcus2vinicius> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<marcus2vinicius> eu uso ubuntu 10.10
<marcus2vinicius> posso instalar o kernel do lucid?
<shallwe> alguém sabe qual e se tem o nome daquele efeito que tem no gnome 3, ou seja, gnome-shell, que quando se coloca o mouse la encima no canto, mostra todos os aplicativos abertos?
<shallwe> tem como fazer isso no unity?
<Picolo> Ambas as peguntas a resposta é: no sei
<Picolo> lol
<shallwe> aaaa :(
<shallwe> vc não é o sr picolo, vc nunca sabe nada, sr picolo sabia de tudo
<Picolo> Sou apenas um Padaw no mundo Linux
<Picolo> Quando me tornar um Mestre Jedi ai sim
<shallwe> o.O sou do tempo de dragon ball, não jornada nas estrelas
<shallwe> ou guerra nas estrelas nunca sei :D
<Picolo> Jornada nao
<Picolo> Guerra nas Estrelas
<Picolo> shallwe, e que eu nao uso o gnome-shell
<shallwe> acho legal o gnome-shell só não suporto aquele monte de barras de menu, de titulo de botoes, deveria ser tudo em uma só como unity :D
<Picolo> Então, eu normalmente uso tudo default.
<Picolo> So mudo icones as vezes
<shallwe> pois é, mas vai dizer que não é legal colocar o mouse no canto de cima e mostrar tudo que está aberto, seus programas instalados, o que está em fundo e ainda as telas? :D
<shallwe> pra mim foi a melhor coisa que eu já vi na minha vida em pc :D ganha até do mac osx :D
<Picolo> Sinceramente eu nao usei algo assim
<Picolo> shallwe, como é o nome desse aplicativo?
<shallwe> gnome-shell :D
<shallwe> é do próprio gnome shell acho que não tem no compiz :(
<Picolo> a sooo
<shallwe> vc ja experimentou? o gnome 3 com gnome-shell?
<Picolo> ja sim
<Picolo> Mas isso ai eu nao lembro
<Picolo> Mas eu gosto mais do unity mesmo
<shallwe> eu tb :D prefiro unity mas se tivesse como fazer isso seria máximo
<shallwe> mas estou louco pra colocar o kubuntu com kde 4.7
<shallwe> mas pra mim não adiantaria muito, pois os 2 programas que uso é o gimp e inkscape, na maior parte do tempo, e eles são gtk :( tudo grande ao extremo
<shallwe> os botões e radios, combobox etc
<Picolo> Legal, eu nao curto KDE nem Lxce - Sou mais gnome
<Picolo> Sei la, gosto de tudo simples ao extremo :P
<Picolo> shallwe, o que vc faz, trabalha com arte?
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> por hora websites
<Picolo> shallwe, layouts?
<shallwe> sim
<Picolo> mas vc faz tudo no Gimp e inkscape?
<shallwe> estou sofrendo pra montar um por causa das acentuações o.O
<shallwe> não só os botões
<shallwe> www.comunicacaoum.com.br/adderimoveis
<shallwe> tem ai um temporário todo feito no linux
<Picolo> Legal
<Picolo> esse aqui foi nosso ultimo trabalho aqui na empresa www.kleberehernandes.com.br
<shallwe> puxa legal :D e tudo sem flash hahaha
<shallwe> falar nisso flash pra animação ta indo pro saco ainda bem, bem vindo html 5 :D
<Picolo> Agente nao trabalha com flash
<shallwe> eu ja trabalhei, pesado pra chuchu
<shallwe> Picolo, mas ai vcs usam windows ? quais programas geralmente?
<Picolo> shallwe, eu so trabalho com programacao, eu uso o netbeans
<Picolo> mas layout photoshop, fireworks
<shallwe> a sim entendi
<shallwe> pois é, estou usando o geany
<shallwe> me parece bom, já fecha algumas tags automaticamente bem bom
<shallwe> e claro pra ver como esta indo a pagina uso google chrome modo de desenvolvedor, nada melhor :D
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Celsinho> :)
<marcus2vinicius> Picolo, como faço para subir um drive para a memoria
<marcus2vinicius> estou fazendo isso $modprobe rtl8187
<marcus2vinicius> e diz q nao tem permição
<marcus2vinicius> alguem pode me ajudar?
<slipttees> boa tarde
<slipttees> alguem pode me ajudar com o GDM
<slipttees> ativaram a lupa aqui e só vejo metade da tela a outra está escura
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> existe algum atalho para desativar a lupa?
<slipttees> There is some shortcut to turn off the magnifying glass
<evandro> boa tarde !
<slipttees> ativaram a lupa aqui e só vejo metade da tela.
<evandro> como faço para acessar via ssh os emails de determinada conta?
<slipttees> existe algum atalho para desativar a lupa?
<slipttees> no gdm?
<evandro> alguém tem uma idéia de como acessar via terminal os emails de determinada pasta?
<platao> boa tarde a todos do canal
<evandro> boa tarde
<Andre_Gondim> evandro, talvez te ajude http://blog.gleidsonlm.com/2010/12/verificando-sua-caixa-de-email-usando.html
<evandro> Andre_Gondim, obrigado
<slipttees> ativaram a lupa aqui e só vejo metade da tela.
<slipttees> como posso desativar isso?
<evandro> pessoal tenho um servidor com uma conta de email que acessada via cliente tem mensagens novas, porém via terminal acusa não ter mensagens, como posso localizar as mensagens via terminal?
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<H3ruS> meninas
<slipttees> ativaram a lupa aqui e só vejo metade da tela no GDM
<slipttees> como posso desativar isso?
<Doomtron> slipttees: acessibilidade
<slipttees> Doomtron, tela de login cara, GDM
<slipttees> digita usuario e senha a tela só tem metade
<slipttees> depois de logar normaliza
<slipttees> :S
<Doomtron> slipttees: então, acho q na tela do gdm, tem um icone com uma cadeira de rodas eu acho
<slipttees> Doomtron, não consigo ver esse icones
<slipttees> Doomtron, outra metade da tela está preta
<H3ruS> Doomtron: e ae man .. oque ta pegando ae
<H3ruS> com gdm dele
<H3ruS> slipttees: \o e ae ... diga o problema ae ... eu uso gdm tambem
<slipttees> H3ruS, só vejo metade da tela... a outa metade ta preta
<H3ruS> vixi
<slipttees> e só vejo o cursor bem grande como se o Orca tivesse ativado
<slipttees> mas depois delogar normaliza a tela
<H3ruS> slipttees: voce acabou de instalar o sistema ou aconteceu agora .. e antes tava normal
<slipttees> antes tava normal
<slipttees> mexeram aqui :S
<H3ruS> da uma olhada nos log do xorg
<H3ruS> /var/log/xorg
<slipttees> intel display
<slipttees> mode line
<Pskol> slipttees, reinstala o gdm
<slipttees> etc
<slipttees> Pskol, já fiz
<slipttees> não adiantou
<Pskol> deu um purge??
<slipttees> acho que preciso remoe com o purge
<H3ruS> slipky: fez com purge
<Pskol> ou dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Doomtron> então só remove os arquivos de config
<slipttees> Pskol, dpkg-reconfigure não deu certo.
<Pskol> slipttees, vc ta na maquina q ta com problema?
<Pskol> ou a q ta com problema eh outra maquina
<slipttees> Pskol, estou no notebook e do lado a maquina com problema
<Pskol> hmm
<slipttees> notebook normal
<Pskol> entao dalhe um purge e reinstala
<slipttees> Pskol, configurações do PAM não apagam?
<slipttees> ldap.
<Pskol> ai eu nao sei
<slipttees> volto ja
<slipttees> Pskol, :D
<kelvincavalcante> alguem sabe montar um servidor de internet no ubuntu ?
<slipttees> kelvincavalcante, compartilhar internet ou servidor web, apache. etc ?
<mibis_> boa tarde galera olha so minha duvida
<mibis_> ate um tempo atyraz eu tinha uma gforce instalda no meu pc porem ela deu pau ai uma grande parte dos programa que tenho no pc noa abre
<mibis_> tipo blender
<mibis_> e um joguinho cs2d
<mibis_> o u poderia fazer alguem tem alguam ideia?:
<mibis_> meu blender nao abre nem da sinal que um dia abrira alguem tem aluma ideia do que possa ser ja procurei no google e nada
<spiga> mibis_: checa o log de erro
<spiga> para ver qual erro retorna
<ecart> olá amigos!
<ecart> quanto tempo... ^^
<liuxman> amiguinhos
<liuxman> boa tarde
<liuxman> tomei um susto daqueles agora
<liuxman> imaginem
<ecart> por que?
<liuxman> fui cair na besteira de ligar pro senac aqui de floripa
<liuxman> pra saber sobre o curso da lpi
<liuxman> chuta ai quanto custa o curso sem direito a nada
<ecart> primeiro... o que é lpi?
<liuxman> e um certificado da linux professional institut
<mibis_> spiga entao nao da erro
<liuxman> e uma certificacao linux
<ecart> certo.
<mibis_> tipo nem responde simplismente nem da sinal nenhum
<liuxman> reconhecida mundialmente
<mibis_> antes eu clicava e era imediato ja abria
<mibis_> foi so eu retirar a gforce pronto nao da nem sinal
<mibis_> voltei para placa onboard e antes de por a gforce ele tambem abria d boa
<ecart> liuman quer ganhar uma grana pra me ensinar uma besteirinha?
<ecart> liuxman
<liuxman> 1500 reais o curso "preparatorio para lpi aqui no senac de florianopolis
<liuxman> fala ai
<liuxman> nem precisa pagar
<ecart> pvt que é besteira os cara vão rir da minha cara :(
<ecart> rs
<mibis_> spiga: eu resinstalei e nada
<liuxman> ue mano fala ai
<ecart> entao vem pvt se n precisar agente volta pro canal
<ecart> é me ajudar com o conky cara
<liuxman> conky ?
<ecart> sim
<liuxman> que diabos e isso
<ecart> :s
<ecart> ptzz
<ecart> aquele script que mostra as info do pc
<ecart> na tela
<ecart> v ai no google
<ecart> conkyrc
<liuxman> e aqueles monitores frescos kkk
<liuxman> fala ai
<ecart> kk
<ecart> entao
<ecart> eu quero manipular a posição
<ecart> dos indicadores
<liuxman> ue
<ecart> na tela saco
<ecart> colocar um aqui outro ali
<ecart> etc
<liuxman> separar
<ecart> como assim
<ecart> ?
<liuxman> me diz o que tu quer fazer mesmo
<ecart> xo te mostrar uma img pra vc ver fica bem melhor
<liuxman> vai la na pasta do programa em /etc/conkyrc
<ecart> http://media.photobucket.com/image/conky+/Myckaal/Cyber%20Wars/conky.png
<liuxman> deve ter o arquivo de configuracao dessa coisa
<ecart> veja ai essa img
<mibis_> spiga ainda esta ai
<mibis_> help galera
<mibis_> simplismente nenhum editor 3d quer abrir na minha jonça
<liuxman> entendi
<spiga> mibis_: sim
<spiga> diga
<liuxman> entao tens que separar os modulos e isso
<mibis_> pts é mais serio do que pensei
<mibis_> baixei outro programa de edição vetorial 3d
<mibis_> tambem noa roda
<spiga> vc olhou no log ?
<spiga> qual erro retorna.
<Pskol> slipttees, deu certo?
<mibis_> é
<spiga> tipo se ele nao abre quer dizer que deu algum erro...
<mibis_> desculpa com ocheco o log
<slipttees> Pskol, aim :D
<spiga> fica em
<Pskol> legal
<spiga>  /var/log
<spiga> ou vc pode ir pelo sistema> administração > logs
<kelvincavalcante> alguém sabe montar um servidor de internet no ubuntu?
<Raff> voce quer dizer servidor web ?
<mibis_> spiga: estou dcom o log aberto porem noa sei o que estou procurando
<spiga> geralemente o erro referente sobre o blender
<spiga> deve ter alguma coisa escrita la no final blender error
<spiga> ou vc pode
<spiga> tenta abrir o blender agora...
<spiga> e as ultima linhas do arquivo e sobre ele
<mibis_> no meu log apareceu muitoa coisa
<X-warrior> Galera, alguem sabe um music player pra servidor com interface web? Tipo o transmission web. Mas que seja player de musica?
<mibis_> um painel com duas divisoes uma a direita com sistema de arquivos e outra na esquerda com resultados e eseculções
<mibis_> estranho no monitor de sistema o blender aparece como zumbi
<Picolo> Como eu obtenho meu numero de usuário linux?
<Maninho> sera revert?
<Maninho> notbook aparece com a tela escura
<Maninho> no centro fica uma tela de +- 10 polegadas
<Maninho> inverter  X lampada
<Nisk> Boa Tarde, utilizo o Ubuntu 11.10 32bits e ultimamente estou tendo problemas com meu mouse (é touchpad - notenook)
<NQATSi>  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<Nisk> Ele fica travando, mas só o mouse que trava
<Picolo> Galera alguem sabe. Muitas vezes vejo usuarios mostrando em perfis seu numero de usuario tipo usuario #45365, tem como eu saber qual o meu numero
<Picolo> ?
<khyron> alguem sabe o q é um  servidor de crawler.
<Picolo> khyron, pela definição da palavra vocë ja vai saber o que é http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_crawler
<liuxman> alguem aqui esta estudando para lpi
<Picolo> yo no
<liuxman> kkk
<liuxman> aqui na minha cidade o senac esta cobrando no preparatorio apenas 1500 reais sem direito a uma bala
<Picolo> Senac?
<Picolo> Eita c%#%$#%
<Andre_Gondim> por favor, lembrem-se das regras
<liuxman> roubo do caralh@#$@$%
<liuxman> a prova nao custa 300 conto
<liuxman> tem como denunciar isso
<liuxman> ???
<khyron> e o valor emsmo
<Picolo> Cara, denunciar ate tem, mas vc denunciaria pelo que?
<khyron> aqui em sp nao e diferente[
<khyron> da uma olhada na 4linux
<liuxman> so que ai o nivel e outro
<khyron> e tudo a mesma mer&&&&&da
<liuxman> outra coisa nao vejo o povo falar em salarios
<liuxman> eu falo na metodologia de ensino
<khyron> e tudo a mesma coisa
<khyron> eles pegam o que cai na prova de cpi
<khyron> e montam um curso
<liuxman> aqui e bem provavel que o cara nem seja certificado
<liuxman> o instrutor
<khyron> a
<khyron> cara na 4linux.....e uma bos........t
<liuxman> ja foi la
<khyron> eu fiz2 curso la...e nao entendi po%%%%a nenhuma
<liuxman> tu ja tem experiencia em linux
<khyron> os caras enfiam um monte de informação guela abaixo
<khyron> pq o curso e corrido
<khyron> q nao da nem pra pergunta coisa....
<khyron> e dane-se se vc nao entende nada
<Picolo> Quando é a prova do certificado?
<liuxman> cruel
<khyron> acho q $80
<khyron> nao tenho certeza
<liuxman> pois é
<liuxman> tu ja viu o material do uira ribeiro
<liuxman> http://suporteluis.no-ip.org
<liuxman> tem umas video aulas
<khyron> opa
<khyron> legal cara
<khyron> vo assistir
<liuxman> vou deixar on line
<liuxman> online
<liuxman> Jô Suado
<ecart> liuxman
<liuxman> oi
<ecart> n consigo fixar
<ecart> na tela
<ecart> ele some
<liuxman> vixi mano
<ecart> e muitas função ali não funciona aqui
<ecart> por isso que falei se vc n queria ganhar uma grana pra fazer funcionar
<liuxman> baixa o teamviewer pra ver isso
<ecart> ok
<kelvincavalcante> alguem sabe comando ubuntu?
<khyron> depende do q vc quiser fazer
<Picolo> ubuntu do mal command
<Picolo> :P
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> alias ubuntu="rm -rf ~/"
 * Maninho lol pkill -f -9 Maninho
<Picolo> lol pkill -f -9 Maninho
<Picolo> Um programa bom para video aulas para o ubuntu
<Picolo> Alguem sabe
<timoteoramos> mv Maninho /dev/null
<timoteoramos> :)
<Picolo> /dev/null :O
<Maninho> hahahaha
<Maninho> =P
<n0ne> e ae pessoal
<n0ne> boa noite
<gmaiarodrigo> Olá
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém poderia me dizer como faço para ver o histórico de modificações de um arquivo.
<nat> boa noite
<xGrind> oi amiguinhos *_*
<xGrind> kk
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> pessoal vai uma dica pra quem usa o skype no 11.10 e sente falta do tray icon dele na barra
<claudio-tux> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "[ 'Skype']"
<claudio-tux> reinicia o unity
<claudio-tux> feito!
<claudio-tux> tirei a dica desse artigo
<claudio-tux> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<Cbterra> Boa Noite a todos
<Rafaelzinhu> boa noite
<Cbterra> aguém aqui ja usou o addon do firefox SGPlus ?
 * Maninho Você tem o remédio que me cura Bundinha de tanajura ('What's')
<claudio-tux> boa
<n0ne> de volta. boa noite pessoal
<claudio-tux> boA
<n0ne> alguém me diz uma sala boa, mais agitada, pra ficar?
<Maninho> #freenode
<pirm> Alguém conhece um bom material para estudar bashscript ?
<Maninho> sim conheço
<Maninho> http://aurelio.net/shell/ http://www.devin.com.br/shell_script/ http://www.shellscript.com.br/
<pirm_> opa travou tudo aqui
<pirm_> então onde encontro esse material pra estudar shellscript ?
<Maninho> http://aurelio.net/shell/ http://www.devin.com.br/shell_script/ http://www.shellscript.com.br/
<pirm_> valew maninho vou dar uma olhada. Brigadão
<Maninho> =]
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-29
<valdineysr> boa noite a todos
<L88os> como verificar através terminal se um determinado programa tem atualização?
<aidetico> uau que ping eh esse
<anapaula_> asil
<anapaula_> estou com ubuntu10.04 ele encherga a rede sem fio mas não conecta como faço
<Celsinho> anapaula_, voce está colocando a senha certa?
<Celsinho> da rede?
<anapaula_> sim
<anapaula_> o icone fica rodando e não conecta
<Celsinho> voce está somente com o ubuntu na maquina?
<Celsinho> por onde está conectando agora?
<anapaula_> não com win vista tbm
<anapaula_> via cabo no roteador
<anapaula_> o win entra normalmente
<anapaula_> digo win 7
<Celsinho> anapaula_, estranho,
<Celsinho> certeza que digitou a senha certa?
<anapaula_> claro
<Celsinho> a senha é tudo minuscula?
<Celsinho> ou tem coisa maiuscula junto?
<anapaula_> ja falei que a senha esta correta
<igorklem> escuto mto isso dos usuários la do serviço
<igorklem> :p
<Celsinho> rs
<igorklem> estranho que quando vc reativa funciona normal né :p
<igorklem> uaehueahuaeh
<Celsinho> iauheiua
<Celsinho> igorklem, trabalha com oque?
<igorklem> suporte ao usuário burro :D
<anapaula_> igual a esse mané ai
<platao> boa noite, estou usando um emulador para playstation o epsxe e funciona muito bem porem, ao alterar para tela cheira fica ainda aparecendo a barra de cima do unity, onde tem o envelope , nao tem como ocultar essa barra???? alguem usa esse emulador e tem alguma dica?
<platao> na versao 10.04 eu ocultava a barra superior e boa ficava bom mas no unity nao estou vendo como
<program3r> grande ChanServ
<program3r> grande Celsinho
<program3r> rs
<Celsinho> oba
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> program3r, grande program3r
<UdontKnow> o_O
<igorklem> ubottu-br: ping
<ubottu-br> pong
<ubottu-br> pong!
<igorklem> claudio-tux: resolveu a parada do teclado?
<claudio-tux> noite
<ZNC> que foi aquilo com a anapaula_
<claudio-tux> alguem usa o skype no 11.10:
<claudio-tux> ?
<ZNC> skype atualmente esta dando problemas ate no win
<ZNC> toda hora se le connessione non è riuscita
<n0ne_> é só a microsoft comprar o skype que comecou a dar um monte de merda já viu?
<ZNC> isso todo mundo ja sabe
<ZNC> mas pelo modo a pergunta so foi para o senso IBGE
<picolo> Boa noite
<picolo> Alguem ai ja usou esse playonWine?
<ZNC> qual a duvida?
<picolo> Sinceramente nao é uma dúvida, eu iria tentar rodar o Warcraft no meu GNU / LInux, pensei em usar o Cedega, mas ele nao é Livre
<picolo> Por isso pensei no wine, mas nunca havia usado o PlayonWine. Perguntei para saber se seria bom, ou um aplicativo que iria somente encher meu pc
<ZNC> wine for game = nao vai rodar direito
<ZNC> o wine implemento com sucesso em serviços
<picolo> Então, mas como é um game antigo.
<ZNC> aplicativos de automação comercial
<picolo> O que vc recomenda para games?
<ZNC> game é game placa grafica
<ZNC> windows 7
<ZNC> ou compra um video game
<picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<picolo> essa foi otima
<picolo> valeu
<ZNC> nao vejo graça
<picolo> Eu so jogo um game na minha vida
<ZNC> qual foi a graça? deixa eu perguntar para o google
<picolo> :P
<hapy> boa noite
<picolo> ZNC, nao foi um deboche, foi apenas um graça
<picolo> ZNC, me desculpe
<ZNC> hapy, boa noite
<hapy> alguem meche com cisco ou conhece um canal
<hapy> ZNC, : )   opa
<picolo> nop
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<ZNC> hapy, #cisco
<hapy> vlw
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, boa noite.
<UdontKnow> hapy: "meche"?
<peregrinator_six> hapy, boa noite.
<UdontKnow> hapy: medo
<Picolo> peregrinator_six, boa noite
<hapy> UdontKnow, heheh
<hapy> peregrinator_six, opaa
<hapy> UdontKnow, na verdade fiquei com uma duvida na config básica de um roteamento
<UdontKnow> hapy: ueh, como sempre, pergunta, se alguem souber, estiver com vontade e disposicao, responde
<hapy> UdontKnow, numa ligacao de redes diferentes entre as fastEthernet, necessita ou nao procolo de roteamento
<hapy> ?
<hapy> goooooooll da selecao
<Picolo> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Picolo> :P
<Picolo> Tomaaaa argentina
<ZNC> sem floods no canal
<Picolo> Foi mal
<hapy> :(
<hapy> sorry
<Pskol> aleluia
<UdontKnow> hapy: primeiro, voce sabe o que e um protocolo de roteamento, e pra que serve? acho que sua duvida esta um passo antes
<hapy> rip, ripv2. eigrp, ospf
<UdontKnow> hapy: nao perguntei quais sao
<ZNC> acredito que ele deva estudar sobre hop-by-hop
<UdontKnow> ZNC: acredito que voce deva estar delirando
<ZNC> com qual argumento?
<UdontKnow> que vc ta falando babozeira?
<ZNC> isto nao é argumento logico
<UdontKnow> ZNC: que esse termo "hop-by-hop" nao seja usual nesse contexto
<ZNC> UdontKnow, :-D
<ZNC> sim, mas se ele ler sobre hop-by-hop vai passar a entender e esclarecer varias duvidas
<UdontKnow> ZNC: loop?
<ZNC> loop?
<UdontKnow> voce ta em loop?
<ZNC> 0.0
<ZNC> -.-' vou rever o programa Chiambretti
<ZNC> AFK
<UdontKnow> ZNC: wtf is that?
<ZNC> é um programa de tv ^^
<ZNC> principal noticias enzo, nova prefeita de monza micometro
<UdontKnow> ZNC: hum. whatever
<UdontKnow> ZNC: nao sei nem quem e o prefeito da cidade que vou morar a partir de quinta feira, ou se existe prefeito nela
<ZNC> UdontKnow, vai no google imagem e coloca o nome da futura prefeita cicciolina
<ZNC> 0.0
 * ZNC corre para as montanhas
<UdontKnow> ah
<UdontKnow> Boris Johnson
<UdontKnow> existe uma "prefeitura" com 33 sub-prefeituras
<ZNC> hahahaha
<hapy> hehehe
<UdontKnow> ZNC: to me mudando :-)
<hapy> brasil :D
<UdontKnow> hapy: huh? nao
<ZNC> to sabendo Evaldo
<UdontKnow> ZNC: ja tenho meu novo endereco, muito legal o lugar
<ZNC> legal, espero que seja produtivo este novo lugar
<UdontKnow> como assim produtivo?
<UdontKnow> o trabalho vai ser produtivo, claro
<UdontKnow> mas minha nova casa?
<UdontKnow> foda so e estar a 10 mil km da familia, isso vai ser osso
<ZNC> que nada familia é o de menos
<UdontKnow> ZNC: ah, eh nada. eu valorizo familia pra caramba
<ZNC> produtivo tipo nova vida novas pessoas compartilhar costumes etc ^^
<UdontKnow> ZNC: ah sim, isso sem duvidas vai ser
<ZNC> mmm nao curto muito familia, meu avô sempre falava familia boa é so quando morrem por causa da herança
<ZNC> :-S
<UdontKnow> ZNC: mas eu diria que 2011 vai ter 2 invernos... vai ser interessante
<ZNC> :P
<UdontKnow> ZNC: la ja ta comecando a esfriar
<ZNC> :-D frio é otimo
<UdontKnow> ZNC: eu gosto
<UdontKnow> mas passar 2 invernos seguidos sem verao vai ser engracado
<ZNC> ^^
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como apagar os documentos recentes no unity?
<ZNC> no google ele encontrou varios resultados ou filtrar
<claudio-tux> picolo: boa noite
<picolo> claudio-tux, boa noite
<ZNC> no site askubuntu.com tem
<UdontKnow> ZNC: vou morar em Notting Hill :-)
<claudio-tux> ei, tu sabe como apago os documentos recentes no unity?
<ZNC> UdontKnow, é um lugar legal
<ZNC> wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity
<ZNC> limpar historico de doccumentos recentes ....
<claudio-tux> ZNC: o link que ensina nao está funcionando
<claudio-tux> ja fui la
<claudio-tux> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity
<ZNC> cola a url no google que sempre alguem plageia a pagina
<ZNC> e referencia o autor
<ZNC> altor* vais a saber
<Pskol> autor mesmo
<Pskol> ZNC, :)
<ZNC> Don Pskol :-D
<Pskol> ZNC, td blz ai?
<ZNC> tudo belezinha e por ai
<ZNC> ?
<Pskol> o q anda fazendo
<Pskol> td trankilo
<ZNC> ando estudando muito
<claudio-tux> feito
<claudio-tux> rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<claudio-tux> zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<claudio-tux> tenho que dar esse
<claudio-tux> zeitgeist-daemon --replace mesmo?
<ZNC> Pskol, estou estudando gestão empresarial
<Pskol> ZNC, uia
<Pskol> ZNC, legal
<ZNC> estou a 1 semana, mas sempre estou a carregar meu mp3 e ouvir born
<ZNC> ^^
<Pskol> born? q isso
<UdontKnow> born to be wild!
<UdontKnow> steppenwolf
<Pskol> isso q eu pensei
<Pskol> heheheh
<Pskol> isso me lembra rock'n roll racing
<UdontKnow> heh
<Pskol> let the carnage begin!
<Pskol> fodao esse game
<ZNC> não escrevi errado tira o r e diciona o dd no final ^^ bond
<UdontKnow> ZNC: james bond?
<Pskol> heuhewhuhew
<ZNC> não
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> coloca no youtube bond - quixote
<Pskol> a ZNC eh agente secreta
<Pskol> bond do tigrao
<ZNC> 0.O
<Pskol> rssss
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> Pskol: ela ta aprendendo bondage? o_O
<ZNC> 0.0
<picolo> w3 rodo legal no wine
<Pskol> auhehaaewew
<ariston> Oi alguém pode me ajudar?
<ariston> Meu amarok está instalado...
<UdontKnow> ariston: deu certo?
<ariston> ahm?
<ariston> UdontKnow: Não...
<ariston> http://pastebin.com/N4FvpTUj
<ariston> E aparece esse erro quando eu tento executá-lo...
<ariston> Todas as dependências  estão certas...
<ariston> Não sei o que está acontecendo...
<ariston> Na verdade nada no meu Ubuntu está funcionando corretamente...
<picolo> Vixiii isso sim é um grande problema
<ariston> O Hipo que outrora (em outras versões que usei) funcionava na 11.04 nãoo...
<ZNC> "Warning: You do not seem to have the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-good installed.
<ariston> Juro já está instalado...
<ariston> O goober até na mão eu instalei e nada...
<ariston> : /
<ariston> Está até parecendo que é comigo o negócio...
<ariston> ¬¬
<ZNC> e se amarok -debug?
<ZNC> ops com dois --
<UdontKnow> ariston: pergunta que eu nao deveria ter que fazer: afinal, o que voce fez pra nada funcionar direito na sua maquina?
<ariston> http://pastebin.com/0ZDRhzcv
<ariston> Juro só instalei o Ubuntu...
<ariston> Não estou aloprando tipo falando de Linux..
<ariston> Só referenciei a situação...
<ariston> Fiz umas atualizações e pronto..
<ariston> sempre quando instalo a maldita linux-kernel-header nova dá pal...
<ariston> Mas achei que já tinham concertado isso...
<ZNC> usa gnome ou kde?
<ariston> Gnome...
<ariston> A QT4 também está instalada...
<ZNC> o audio esta em seu grupo ne?
<ariston> como assim?
<ZNC> gosta de espanhol?
<ariston> eu?
<ZNC> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1107861/Como-instalar-Amarok-en-Ubuntu.html
<ariston> beleza vou dar uma olhada...
<ZNC> roda o kde :-D
<ZNC> so para publicidade mesmo: kde 4.7.1 esta levinho e muito bonito e como rotina usavel de alto-desempenho
 * ZNC :D
<UdontKnow> bom, vou dormir
<hapy> :(
<ZNC> evaldo durma bem sonhe com o KDE
<ZNC> :D
<UdontKnow> meu pe ultimo dia de trabalho se aproxima
<UdontKnow> ZNC: CREDO!
<ZNC> :D
<UdontKnow> ZNC: nao tinha nada pior nao?
<UdontKnow> penultimo†
<ZNC> hehehe
<ZNC> va te dormir evaldo
<ariston> está falando que o libxine-extracodecs não está disponível...
<ariston> Pediu para instalar o libxine1-ffmpeg
<hapy> boa noite, Bom trabalho a todos.........
<UdontKnow> ZNC: nunca gostei de gnome, mas ate consigo usar por alguns minutos. usar o kde eh horrivel :-)
<ZNC> :-O
<ZNC> ariston, vc usa o phonon?
<ZNC> nao estou acompanhando essas novidades do ubuntu
<ZNC> nao sei se nem existe mais o pacote kde-full
<ariston> ZNC, o fator não é qual o programa usar, mas eu utilizava o amarok para o Ipod...
<ariston> Considero mais estável do que o Banshee...
<ZNC> tambem so uso amarok
<ariston> ZNC, utilizava o Hipo...
<ZNC> hipo?
<ariston> ZNC, mas aí que está, também dá erro...
<ariston> Putz fiquei triste com essa série de erros...
<ariston> A propósito Hipo...
<ariston> Programinha bom que também gerencia tudo do Ipod...
<ariston> Ou pelo menos músicas...
<ariston> Pronto minha namorada já me tirou do quarto, e amanhã o povo no trabalho ficará enchendo porque eu tô pescando de sono...
<ariston> :p
<ariston> ¬¬
<ariston> Então, o site em espanhol não resolveu muito mesmo tendo instalado as libs...
<ariston> ZNC, ???
<ZNC> hi sorry vou ler
<ariston> mals o desespero...
<ZNC> mmm
<ariston> Eu estou vendo uns pacotes aqui no synaptic...
<ariston> A propósito, tudo bem mudou ficou legal, mas porque mudou tanto o ubuntu...
<ZNC> bom para rodar o amarok precisaria dos codes do kde como usa ubuntu seria kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ZNC> takvez seha
<ZNC> ops
<ZNC> talvez seja
<ariston> tentarei...
<ariston> ZNC, o Goober você conhece?
<ZNC> so por nome
<ariston> ZNC, então deixa... porque ele também está dando problema...
<ariston> ¬¬
<ZNC> nao existe ele na distro que uso e preguiça de compilar algo for gnome
<ariston> ZNC, Qual distro você usa?
<ZNC> arch
<ariston> ZNC, E outra para compilar não é só tar xzf e tudo mais?
<ZNC> e esperar o gcc fazer a festa
<ZNC> as vez passo 2 horas seguida compilando pacotes no final acaba-se cansando de compilar algo so para testar ^^
<ariston> nossa...
<ariston> ZNC, tenso eihn...
<ariston> ZNC, Desisto...
<ariston> ZNC, Affff... pow instalei mais outras libs do KDE as que você indicou e nada... eu vou dormir que amanhã eu tenho que ir trabalhar...
<ariston> ZNC, Tchau, valeu pelo help...
<ZNC> desiste rapido hein ^^, preciso ir fui
<peregrinator_six> barna_, \o/
<peregrinator_six> bom dia patrão
<lourilucio> Bom dia. Ubuntu pra todos vocês!
<lourilucio> O Senac-RR irá realizar neste fim de semana o primeiro encontro Roraimense do Software Livre, e me convidaram para uma palestra (40 min.) sobre as soluções de software livre que utilizamos no órgão onde trabalho...
<lourilucio> estava pensando em usar um pouco desse tempo para divulgar o Ubuntu...
<lourilucio> alguém pode me indicar uma apresentação padrão, ou algo neste sentido...
<barna_> lourilucio, eu ja vi uns video do Andre_Gondim! achei eles bem massa!
<lourilucio> então, meu tempo é curtíssimo, o evento será neste sábado... então não terei muito tempo para elaborar uma coisa muito detalhada... mas com a ajuda da comunidade sei que vou conseguir algo bem bacana...
<barna_> lourilucio, http://andregondim.eti.br/
<peregrinator_six> barna_, bom dia, até mais.
<lourilucio> essa comunidade é incrível!
<lourilucio> já consegui o que precisava, valeu peregrinator_six
<barna_> o peregrinador é o ubuntu-google em pessoa!
<barna_> hehehehehehehehehe
<barna_> tinha o leo, mas o kra quase num ta mais entrando aki!
<lourilucio> hehehe, ele me disponibilizou uma apresentação feita por ele!
<barna_> q massa! ele ta sempre super atualizado do mundo linux!
<barna_> kra, ja ja eu volto!!!
<qH> boas. Tenho o ubuntu 11.10  e estou com problema na ligação wireless. Sempre que me ligo á minha rede wireless ela vai abaixo passados uns segundos. Alguém me pode ajudar?
<khyron> bom dia
<NQATSi> opa, to tendo um problema estranho com o nautilus... ele fica usando quase 100% do processamento do cpu, mesmo quando não estou fazendo nada... qualquer pasta demora MUITO pra abrir independentemente da quantidade de arquivos dentro
<NQATSi> achei varias pessoas com problemas similares na net, mas nenhuma solução
<NQATSi> alguém ja viu isso acontecer?
<khyron> nao faço ideia do q pode ser
<khyron> eu na verdade nao uso
<NQATSi> e o engraçado é que se eu acesso por outro usuário os mesmos arquivos
<khyron> uso tudo mais suave possivel
<djonedep> buenos dias
<NQATSi> ou entro com gksu nautilis, roda normal
<NQATSi> khyron, qual gerenciador de arquivos vc usa?
<NQATSi> eu instalei o thunar aqui pra fazer um teste
<NQATSi> mas o nautilus continua usando processamento no fundo
<Maninho> hehehe alguem tem um notbook queimado a placa mae (Amazon) que tenha a placa ID: 6-77-m54sc-002 v2.2  pra vender? mercadoubuntu hehe
<wool> algum hacher ai/
<wool> *hacker
<Maninho> lol
<spiga> nice
<spiga> qual lá pergunta?!
<spiga> huaua
<m3t4l> Bom dia a todos ...
<m3t4l> Alguém já instalou o interpretador UAL do livro 500 Algoritmos Resolvidos no Ubuntu?
<Maninho> -.-
<RAMON> alguém pode me ajudar estou com um computador  SPACEBR USANDO UBUNTU E NÃO FUNCIONA O SOM
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<spiga> :/
<spiga> ia perguntar para ele se ele aumentou o volume.
<Mano_Chao> oloco...
<rafaelstanley> Galera, alguem já estruturou servidores dedicados (online) para projeto grande?
<timoteoramos> rafaelstanley, eu ja fiz servidor linux pra uma empresa, ficou bem estavel até
<timoteoramos> mas coisa grande mesmo... ainda nao
<ErickMoreno> Pessoal, depois de uma instalação completa mas mantendo minhas configurações antigas, os programas baseados em Qt não integram com o global menu
<ErickMoreno> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<ErickMoreno> ah, instalação do 11.10 beta 2
<dtcrshr> ErickMoreno, #ubuntu+1
<ErickMoreno> ok, dtcrshr
<rafaelstanley> timoteoramos, mas era local?
<timoteoramos> rafaelstanley, sim, servidor local com uns 15 a 20 pcs em media
<timoteoramos> eu tinha planos pra fazer uma rede de servidores via tunel vpn
<timoteoramos> mas a internet aqui é uma porcaria e a empresa nao queria investir
<rafaelstanley> nao mas eu tava pensando em um servidor dedicado
<rafaelstanley> online
<timoteoramos> depende do que vc quer fazer no servidor
<timoteoramos> nao deve ser muito complicado
<freedom_linux> Pessoal a dias venho tentando descobrir o que está causando o travamento do Ubuntu em meu laptop
<freedom_linux> e descobri que ele so trava com está com o carregador ligado na enérgia, o que pode ser isso?
<teed> bom dia
<teed> sou novo por aqui, qulquer balao é normal  : |
<Celsinho> rs
<wool> algum racker ai?
<lulamolusco> wool, da uma procurada nos sites hackers ae (tem akeles kit) : )
<L88os1> quero aprender linguagem C, alguém indica algum livo ou apostila ou site?
<wool> diz um bom site ai?
<lulamolusco> tem um básico gratuito
<lulamolusco> da uFMG
<lulamolusco> L88os1, da UFMG
<freedom_linux> lulamolusco: link do básico?
<lulamolusco> bem didático, depois que vc ja sabe alguma coisa procura por C Completo e Total
<lulamolusco> freedom_linux, que link vc quer msm?
<L88os1> lulamolusco: mas é facudade.
<lulamolusco> mas é gratuito
<freedom_linux> lulamolusco: c básico ufmg
<lulamolusco> L88os1, tem até questoes
<L88os1> acho que entrei no site errado
<khyron> alguem ja viu esse erro ?
<khyron>  Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")"
<L88os1> lulamolusco: não estou achando a página
<lulamolusco> http://www.ead.cpdee.ufmg.br/cursos/C/
<lulamolusco> em "Aulas"
<lulamolusco> khyron, esse erro é de que?
<L88os1> valeu
<L88os1> vou começar a estudar
<freedom_linux> o arquivo menu.lst não exite no /boot/grub
<freedom_linux> ubuntu 11.04
<lulamolusco> e : /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ?
<khyron> isntalacao do omnifind
<khyron> da ibm
<maf> Olá pessoal, alguem aqui pode me ajudar com alguns problemas relacionados ao comando quotacheck ?
<n0ne> fala ae galera
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<shallwe> boa tarde
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém por aqui tem tem experiência com boot por PXE?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma mensagem chata de file not found não importa como configure a imagem de boot...
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, se eu tiro a informação sobre o arquivo a mensagem que recebo é sobre a inexistência de arquivo para receber...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o problema persiste.
<teed> boa tarde gente boa
<teed> alguem pode me ajudar a utilizar o remastersys
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<teed> alguem para poder ajudar?
<Raff> olha soh to com uma duvida aqui, to rodando um programa pra resolver sudoku em java, ja ta um tempao rodando eu nao sei se ainda ta procurando ou travo geral
<Raff> la no monitor do sistema em processos ta rodando 100% do cpu, o processo java, mas o estado eh dormindo, e aguardando canal ta escrito futex_wait_queue_me
<teed> nao sei :(
<teed> ja jogaram no linux algum jogo bom?
<Doomtron> enemy-territory, minecraft, amnesia..
<Doomtron> world of goo
<Doomtron> yofrankie, savage2, quake, doom....
<Doomtron> tibia
<teed> 0.0
<teed> Doomtron, muito obrigado por compartilhar : )
<Doomtron> tem outros pra gostos mais... nostalgicos xD
<Doomtron> teed: sem falar em todos os jogos to humbles indie bundles, destaque pra Penumbra, Braid, Machinarium e Osmos
<Doomtron> acho que vc pode encontrar a lista de todos os jogos dos bundles na wikipédia
<teed> Doomtron, caramba, nao saiba que tinha tantos jogos boons pra linux, na verdade eu so fui na central de programas e olhei la mesmo, vou baixar uns quantos que vc me indicou. Muito obrigado fera !!
<Pskol> urban terror
<Pskol> tbm eh legal
<Doomtron> teed: tem o site tuxgames.com, eles tem varios jogos legais, porem os preços são um pouco salgados, mas pra quem gosta de jogo é um prato cheio
<Doomtron> Pskol: UT é rox :D
<teed> hmm, que legal
<teed> Doomtron, assault cube é bom ?
<Doomtron> teed: é legal tbm
<Doomtron> não sei como que ta agora, faz uma cara que não jogo mais
<teed> hmm
<Doomtron> teed: tremulous tbm é legal
<teed> vou baixar os jogos q vc me recomendou, olhar umas screenshots
<teed> Doomtron, jogos de corrida, tens tbm
<Doomtron> teed: ai eu não conheço, até pq eu não gosto xD
<Doomtron> teed: tem o tuxrace, é um mario kart com os macotes de projetos de software livre
<Doomtron> xD
<Doomtron> supertuxkart*
<teed> Doomtron, sei, ja joguei esse....
<Doomtron> tem o supertux pra quem gosta de mario :P
<Doomtron> sem falar em emulador de snes pra quem gosta de nintendo
<Doomtron> ai joga rocknroll race \o/
<teed> caramba, tem uma porrada de jogo
<Doomtron> pois é, eu reconheço que Windows tem muito jogo bom, mas quem diz que linux não tem jogo não sabe o que ta falando
<Doomtron> vo ali
<teed> oooh
<illuminarch> Ursinha boa tarde
<Ursinha> illuminarch, boa tarde
<illuminarch> Ursinha eu nunca vi isso... o meu note conecta ao servidor pelo mac da placa de rede e a conexao vive caindo e dando como servidor nao encontrado. Dai o cara da TI vem pega o cabo poe em outro note e a net funciona normalmente dai eu pego cabo ponho no meu e ela volta a funcionar... nunca vi isso tu tem ideia do que seja ?
<Ursinha> illuminarch, isso aconteceu mais de uma vez? digo, dá pra reproduzir?
<illuminarch> basta que eu reinicie o note e detalhe nao mostra no log
<illuminarch> parece que algo ocorre durante o boot
<Ursinha> afe
<illuminarch> Ursinha dai to usando o everything.log em tempo real pelo terminal pra ver se mostra algo
<illuminarch> ate agora nada
<illuminarch> Ursinha eu vou deixar rodando aqui... porque esse caso aqui ja virou piada com os colegas de trabalho kkkkkkk
<Ursinha> cara, isso é bizarro :)
<illuminarch> espero que ninguem chege com o mesmo problema
<illuminarch> antes de achar a solucao
<illuminarch> :(
<illuminarch> saindo...
<teed> é verdade que na versao 11.10, haverá a possibilidade de instalar programas x86 em x64?
<shallwe> teed, o.O
<shallwe> isso ja tem a anos nao tem?
<teed> shallwe, nao sei, sou novo por aki
<shallwe> aa bom:P
<teed> desculpas se eu soltar baloes por ai
<teed>  :|
<shallwe> na realidade tem pq por exemplo no ubuntu x64 alguns codecs que uso são x8
<shallwe> x86
<shallwe> o que nao da pra fazer é o contrario
<shallwe> tentar x64 em x86 o resto da
<teed> hmm
<shallwe> mais alguma dúvida talvez eu possa ajudar :D
<teed> shallwe,
<teed> por enqnto nao
<teed> mas com certeza duvidas aparecerao, estou adorando linux
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> vc ta com qual ubuntu?
<Picolo> Boa tarde
<Ursinha> teed, acho que sim, tem o negocio do multiarch
<Ursinha> alguem sabe onde ficam os logs desse canal na interrrnet?
<Rafaelzinhu> wow
<Rafaelzinhu> big brother brasil no irc rs
<Doomtron> Ursinha: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ursinha> Doomtron, não to achando os recentes
<Pskol> a Ursinha saiu da toca
<Pskol> que milagre!
<Ursinha> Pskol, fui obrigada :P
<Pskol> heheh
<Pskol> ficou hibernando tanto tempo
<Pskol> ..
<Doomtron> Ursinha: realmente, não estão la
<Ursinha> Pskol, lol
<Doomtron> Ursinha: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Pskol> ...que os usuarios mais novos achavam q vc era bot
<Ursinha> ae!
<Ursinha> Doomtron, valeu :D
<Ursinha> Pskol, huahauha
<Doomtron> tamo nessas carne
<Andre_Gondim> .op
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Ursinha> .op
<ubottu-br> Ursinha: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Ursinha> RenatoSilva, se comporte e vc pode continuar aqui.
<RenatoSilva> Ursinha: eu nao vou continuar aqui
<RenatoSilva> Ursinha: so vou achar os nicks dos caras legais e achar um modo de manter contato somente com eles
<Ursinha> RenatoSilva, o /quit do irc é serventia da casa :)
<RenatoSilva> nao gostei da brincadeira
<RenatoSilva> mas vc é operadora, vc pode fazer brincadeiras conforme seu julgamento
<Ursinha> RenatoSilva, é, isso mesmo. Eu altero logs também pra parecer correta, não é?
<Ursinha> sigh
<shallwe> opa pau quebrando na casa :O
<Ursinha> shallwe, é que ele foi banido, foi me pedir ajuda, eu fui ler os logs e constatei que ele estava errado
<RenatoSilva> o cara q eu tava falando de patches ta aqui? nao lembro o nome dele
<Ursinha> e ele não gostou
<Ursinha> RenatoSilva, é só ler o log, os nicks deles estão lá
<RenatoSilva> a conversa foi interrompida
<shallwe> o.O
<shallwe> eu não sei de nada, só posso ajudar se for algo facinho no ubuntu :)
<Ursinha> :)
<RenatoSilva> mas tem um nick que eu nao sei qual data olhar
<RenatoSilva> vou ver no freenode, resolve facil
<RenatoSilva> "ele estava errado" está errado, em minha opinião
<RenatoSilva> se é que posso dar minha opinião
<RenatoSilva> essa, especificamente
<Ursinha> RenatoSilva, claro que pode, vc pode dar sua opinião, eu posso, o shallwe pode, todo mundo pode
<Ursinha> licensed, ae fio
<Ursinha> :D
<Picolo> Galera, alguem aqui vai participar do forum do CGI.BR?
<Doomtron> Alguem vai no solisc ? XD
<Andre_Gondim> Doomtron, já tentou a lista de usuários?
<Doomtron> Andre_Gondim: que lista de usuarios ?
<Andre_Gondim> Doomtron, do estado de Santa Catarina
<Andre_Gondim> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/comunidade
<Doomtron> Andre_Gondim: eu perguntei aqui pq é praticamente o unico canal de comunicação que eu uso, então se alguem daqui fosse, teria uma maior chance de conhecer essa pessoa xD
<Andre_Gondim> Doomtron, sim eu compreendo, apenas lhe pessei um outro canal que poderias vir a usar
<Doomtron> ah, ok
<illuminarch> Meu Deus!
<RenatoSilva> alguem lembra o nick exato do mcswallace?
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva ele estava neste canal ?
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: sim varias vezes, umas semanas atras
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva da uma olhada no log do canal.
<illuminarch> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<illuminarch> pode confiar no log, impossivel alguem alterar! La mostra o login e logout do nick!
<Doomtron> illuminarch: só a Ursinha pode alterar
<Ursinha> é, pq eu sou um bot
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: mas eu nao sei a data bem
<illuminarch> Doomtron, pelo pouco que a conheco, acredito que ela nao faria isso :(
<Ursinha> eu não posso alterar nada, minha gente :)
<Doomtron> illuminarch: foi uma piada, ou era pra ter sido xD
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkk
<illuminarch> Doomtron relaxa
<Doomtron> Ursinha: não acredito em você, ja to formulando umas teorias de conspiração aqui
<Doomtron> :P
<illuminarch> Daqui a pouco vao falar que a freenode eh da ursinha, coitada... nem se ela ganhesse dinheiro... e muito dinheiro...
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: procura por ban RenatoSilva ubuntu-br, provavelmte vc vai encontrar
<Ursinha> Doomtron, I'm only a bot, don't think I'm intelligent
<Doomtron> illuminarch: na verdade a freenode é do UdontKnow, a Ursinha é o braço direito lol
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: por que?
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: pq o q ?
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: ele nao tava nem perto do ban
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: ultima vez q vi ele foi semanas atras
<Doomtron> ata
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: ah eu fui banido por causa de você
<Ursinha> RenatoSilva, correção: vc foi banido por sua propria causa
<Ursinha> ele só reportou :)
<illuminarch> Doomtron srsrssrs pelo menos é a ursinha pior seria se fosse alguns malucos que andam por aqui fazendo certas coisas...
<Doomtron> RenatoSilva: sim
 * RenatoSilva /ignora Ursinha, se isso é motivo pra ser banido, o que posso fazer...
<Doomtron> Pra falar a verdade eu acho que os dois deviam ser banidos, mas deixa pra la
<RenatoSilva> Doomtron: no minimo os 2
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva desculpa eu nao tenho nada haver com a historia nem com o motivo que voce foi banido, nem sou operador do canal, nem tenho nada com a canonical ou ubuntu org. Mas se voce quiser saber se a ursinha fez errado pode consultar as regras deste canal em http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras se nao se enquadrar! Dai voce pode prosseguir com a conversa que ela errou.
<Doomtron> o.o
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva apenas uma dica!
<licensed> Ursinha, oie
<Celsinho> licensed, top top,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> Ursinha, oie, :)
<Celsinho> nossa quanto tempo !:D
<licensed> Celsinho, hehe e ae
<licensed> Ursinha, viu que o maddog vai vim pra minha terra?
<licensed> http://www.comunidade-linuxnarede.eti.br/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2461
<Doomtron> lol, a caixa reconhece o firefox 10 como sendo firefox 1
<Doomtron> o.o
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: se a ursinha fez errado? nao sei do que vc fala
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: acho que vc é aquele cara q reporta bugs no LP, trabalha com o rosetta, as wikis, os patches, os branches e os PPAs, certo?
<shallwe> lol 4h depois fui dar um update e já tem mais 30mb de download :D
<shallwe> ubuntu 11.10 a todo pano
<shallwe> bastante updates no compiz e unity isso é bom
<shallwe> assim espero hahaha
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva ^^... porque voce acha isso ? lol
<Ursinha> shallwe, de ontem pra hoje, 250 updates :x
<shallwe> Ursinha, hahaha deve ter sido mais ou menos isso mesmo :P
<shallwe> mas ta bom, isso quer dizer que o pessoal ta fazendo força
<illuminarch> Depois volto... abracos a todos e uma boa noite
<shallwe> boas noites
<RenatoSilva> Ursinha: se tu lesse o q eu li agora noutra net....
<Guest1575> Olá pessoas
<mizifih> É possível rodar um RDP server no ubuntu?
<mizifih> RDP (remote Desktop)?
<ZNC> boa noite
<ZNC> lol sim mizifih
<ZNC> é possivel
<ZNC> roda o xrdp
<mizifih> ZNC: LOL eu estou usando o ZNC aqui, hehehe
<mizifih> nao para esse server
<ZNC> hihihihihi
<mizifih> ZNC apt-get install xrdp?
<ZNC> nao esqueça de estar como root
<ZNC> sudo ...
<mizifih> blz, valeu
<ZNC> :-D
<ZNC> mizifih, o ubuntu resolveu todas as dependencias? na minha distro sempre preciso instalar o tightvnc
<mizifih> Aqui ele nao reclamou de nada
<mizifih> instalou sem acusar nada
<ZNC> mmm
<mizifih> ele vai ser carregado sempre agora?
<mizifih> porque nao pediu nenhuma opção e quando eu rodo ele, nao mostra parametro nem nada
<ZNC> ele inicia sozinho
<mizifih> massa
<mizifih> vou testar
<mizifih> jah volto
<ZNC> tah tambem vou sair um cado
<capeta> ei
<capeta> porque o nginx não le as alterações que faço no /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini?
<L88os> para aprender shell script é obrigatório saber alguma linguagem de programação?
<capeta> só lógica
<RenatoSilva> L88os: eh bom aprender uma linguagem primeiro
<ZNC> L88os, não
<mangojambo> alguem aqui usa o tortoisehg ?
<xGrind> eae
<ZNC> eu nao
<ZNC> opa xGrind
<capeta> por que o nginx não le as alterações que faço no /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini? Ja chequei qual arquivo ele usa como configuração pelo phpinfo()
<L88os> já sei um pouco de programação, só queria saber se é muito difícil de aprender shell, se precisa ter um grande conhecimento em alguma outra linguagem.
<RenatoSilva> L88os: nao precisa saber outra linguagem
<RenatoSilva> L88os: o problema eh que as pessoas veem shell script como uma linguagem
<RenatoSilva> L88os: dai surgem aberrações como aMSN
<ZNC> ... minguem é obrigado a usar nada
<RenatoSilva> L88os: shell script eh como uma liguagem muito bizarra, pq se trata de um programa que entende algumas coisas (if no bash eh um built-in se bem lembro, [[ certamente é), e que de resto, apenas chama outros programas
<RenatoSilva> L88os: mas isso vc pode fazer com ruby, chamar programas com `prog args`, com a vantagem que Ruby nem se compara em nada com bash ou simila
<RenatoSilva> r
<RenatoSilva> L88os: mesmo que seja ruim, eh bom saber bash, o pessoal do #bash eh tecnicamente muito bom
<RenatoSilva> L88os: digo isso pq se pode fazer muita besteira em bash, eles sao meio secos, grossos, mas tenta ignorar, eles constantemente vao te mandar ler FAQs enormes, embora eles sejam arrogantes, essas FAQs sao uteis
<RenatoSilva> L88os: hoje em dia eu olho scripts antigos que escrevi e penso, nossa que aberração eu fiz aqui
<L88os> qual a maior utilidade de aprender shell?
<delmar> boa noite
<delmar> aprender os comandos linux
<capeta> L88os, automatizar certas coisas
<ZNC> seu sistema precisa do shell script para iniciar, shell script é muito eficiente para aplicações basicas mas que pode ser de muitas utilidade
<L88os> cite alguns exemplos...
<RenatoSilva> L88os: geralmente vc na verdade quer usar uma linguagem de programação real, mas se não for possível, ou para tarefas simples, vai de shell. Porém na verdade, cada caso é um caso
<ZNC> pediu de mais, uso shell em meus servidores para automação, as vez python python é legal voce faz um gestor interativo liga por um chat e coloca todos os administradores juntos fica bacana os velhos adora isso hehehehe
<RenatoSilva> L88os: eu diria que se vc eh envolvido com linux provavelmente será útil em alguma situação, mas não que seja a ferramenta apropriada para todas as situações
<RenatoSilva> L88os: vou te dar alguns exemplos
<RenatoSilva> L88os: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+junk/ppk-add/view/head:/ppk-add
<RenatoSilva> L88os: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+junk/martian/view/head:/martian-setup.sh
<RenatoSilva> L88os: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+junk/clean-home/view/head:/clean-home
<RenatoSilva> o primeiro e o ultimo sao bem uteis pra mim, o segundo nao mais pq nao uso modem
<L88os> o que esse primeiro faz?
<RenatoSilva> L88os: repara no primeiro que no topo diz que é pra rodar em bash, mas bash the [[ built-in que é mais avançado que o [, que é um programa externo chamado test ([ é um link pra test creio)
<RenatoSilva> L88os: mas eh coisa simples, deixei pra la
<L88os> blz.
<L88os> o que você acha da linguagem C?
<RenatoSilva> L88os: o primeiro script carrega uma chave privada no formato do putty no seu ssh-agent
<RenatoSilva> L88os: linguagem de baixo nivel, mais proxima do hardware. Pidgin, felizmente ou nao, é escrito em C
<RenatoSilva> L88os: escrever uma agenda de contatos? nao em C. Um driver? provavelmente
<RenatoSilva> s/the/o
<L88os> estou pensando em estudar C.
<globe_rs> boa noite...
<RenatoSilva> L88os: eu fiz o primeiro script só pra nao ter a mesma chave em dois formatos, pq o putty (q uso no windows) nao grava a chave no mesmo formato do ssh do linux
<RenatoSilva> L88os: vc parece meio perdido
<RenatoSilva> L88os: qtos anos? qual escolaridade? profissao?
<L88os> um pouco.
<RenatoSilva> L88os: eh pra trabalhar? nao sei se mercado de *C* é tão vasto, seria coisas low-level
<RenatoSilva> L88os: fala um pouco de vc q eu to meio perdido tb
<L88os> na verdade sei um pouco de programação, gostaria de aprender C para contribuir com projetos opensource.
<L88os> no começo com coisas pequenas e depois dou uma contribuição melhor.
<RenatoSilva> quais projetos?
<RenatoSilva> na verdade nao importa, se vc quer ajudar um projeto em C, vai fundo, aqui tem canal de C
<L88os> sei lá, depois de aprender como funciona iria procurar algum projeto que me interessa.
<L88os> existe muitos projetos escritos em C ?
<L88os> gostaria de uma linguagem que tenha bastante opções de projetos.
<RenatoSilva> L88os: em geral as contribuições são mais por interesse do que por amor
<RenatoSilva> L88os: são mais orgânicas do que artificiais
<RenatoSilva> L88os: eu escrevo um patch pra um bug pq o bug *me incomoda*, nao exatamente *por amor ao ubuntu*
<RenatoSilva> L88os: eu escrevo uma nova feature, reporto bug, crio um novo projeto, etc etc etc
<L88os> você trabalha com oq?
<RenatoSilva> porque é do meu interesse, e de todos (é um bugfix, uma feature legal, uma documentação de um problema pendente etc etc)
<RenatoSilva> L88os: programação
<L88os> legal. vou ver se começo aprendendo C e depois vejo o que vou fazer.
<RenatoSilva> L88os: se vc ta perdido e quer aprender linguagens "legais", sugiro Python e Ruby
<L88os> porque?
<RenatoSilva> L88os: por que elas são "legais"
<RenatoSilva> L88os: como eu disse, C é mais pra escrever drivers e coisas low-level
<RenatoSilva> L88os: o kernel do linux é C
<L88os> quero aprender uma linguagem que quando eu baixar um código fonte poderia entender o código modificar, fazer o que eu quiser no linux.
<RenatoSilva> L88os: não vejo muito sentido no que vc disse
<L88os> porque não?
<RenatoSilva> por que sim?
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi, só isso
<L88os> vou tentar explicar.
<RenatoSilva> fazer o que quiser no linux? nao sei o que quer dizer isso
<L88os> quando eu baixo um código fonte, e o programa falta alguma função simples que eu mesmo posso colocar, posso modificar, para isso preciso saber a linguagem que o programa foi feito.
<RenatoSilva> vc quer arrasar no linux, alterando altos codigos fontes de varios programas? acho que vai ter q aprender algumas linguagens pq os programas sao escritos em linguagens variadas
<RenatoSilva> L88os: sim vc precisa conhecer a linguagem do programa, essa linguagem pode ser qualquer coisa
<RenatoSilva> L88os: vc vai ter que aprender varias linguagens, se vc quer ter essa capacidade "generica" de alterar programas
<L88os> foi por isso que perguntei se existe muitos projetos escritos em C.
<RenatoSilva> L88os: eu aconselharia vc aprender Python e Ruby e procurar projetos nessas linguagens que precisam de colaboradores
<RenatoSilva> L88os: nao sei se existem
<RenatoSilva> L88os: mas um alterar um messenger escrito em C é pedante
<RenatoSilva> s/um//
<L88os> você programa nessas linguagens?
<RenatoSilva> L88os: fiz patches em C pra plugins do pidgin
<RenatoSilva> L88os: tenho um projeto em python no Launchpad e mais dois outros menores
<L88os> os plugins do pidgin são, geralmente escritos em C ?
<RenatoSilva> L88os: esses do LP sao em python
<RenatoSilva> tenho umas coisinhas em ruby
<RenatoSilva> L88os: que eu saiba é tudo C
<RenatoSilva> os plugins, pidgin etc...deve ter alguma coisa em perl eu acho
<RenatoSilva> L88os: se vc quer *uma* sugestão prática: linguagem Python, projeto: MoinMoin, como contribuir: corrigir bugs atrai atenção dos devs. Se eu recebo um patch pra um bug muito chato, no minimo vou dar uma olhada, se ele for de boa qualidade, vou tender a ver bem os proximos patches daquela pessoa
<RenatoSilva> L88os: quero dizer que vc nao vai chamar muita atenção com coisas que os committers acham irrelevantes, podem ser features ou bugs de baixa prioridade (mas que não é baixa pra vc). Você chama mais atenção corrigindo os bugs mais importantes e tal
<RenatoSilva> L88os: nao me considero proficiente em nenhuma dessas linguagens, apenas me viro, faço valer
<L88os> duvida: os bugs do ubuntu são corrigidos por qualquer um, certo?
<RenatoSilva> efetivamente, pelos committers, mas qualquer um pode sugerir um fix
<RenatoSilva> ate onde sei normalmente eles tentarao negociar com o upstream pro fix ser aplicado la
<L88os> esse fix é em qual linguagem.
<L88os> ?
<RenatoSilva> eu pessoalmente prefixo reportar/fixar no upstream e solicitar um "upstream-new-release" update
<RenatoSilva> L88os: na linguagem em que o programa contido no pacote foi escrito
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-30
<Swadox> precisod e ajuda urgente
<RenatoSilva> L88os: as vezes o fix é no próprio pacote (metafiles do .deb)
<Swadox> meu ubuntu esta todo bugado
<L88os> você sabe que eu não entendi o que você escreveu em cima né?
<RenatoSilva> na linguagem em que o programa contido no pacote foi escrito? isso?
<L88os> Swadox: já tentou atualizar?
<Swadox> alguem sabe como eu posso voltar pra tela de login por comando pra mim colocar meu ubuntu no tema classico ?
<RenatoSilva> Swadox: caiu dentro do unity? upgrade pro natty?
<Swadox> o unity
<Swadox> eu estava com o xp
<Swadox> só que aqui ta tudo bugado sabe
<RenatoSilva> Swadox: tem uma opção no canto de logoff cara
<Swadox> nao apareçe
<L88os> Swadox: já tentou reiniciar?
<Swadox> ta tudo bugadao
<RenatoSilva> Swadox: entao nao sei
<Swadox> ja reinicinei 2x
<Swadox> vo tentar tirar print
<L88os> não precisa
<RenatoSilva> L88os: o q vc nao entendeu
<L88os> sei como é aconteceu comigo também
<Swadox> e como eu resolvo ?
<L88os> aperta CTRL+L e ve se aparece alguma coisa.
<Swadox> olha aqui
<L88os> RenatoSilva: o que eu não entendi?
<Swadox> http://i.imgur.com/j30of.png
<Swadox> vejam a imagem
<Swadox> nao sei como eu estou conseguindo mecher
<Swadox> ta tudo bugado
<Swadox> preciso selecionar a tela pra por o ubuntu classico
<Swadox> mais eu nao consigo
<Swadox> alguem me amor de deus me ajude .-.
<L88os> você apertou Ctrl+L como falei?
<Swadox> sim
<Swadox> nao apareçeu nada
<L88os> ops
<Swadox> apareçeu
<Swadox> uma janela
<Swadox> pra procurar
<L88os> Ctrl+Alt+L
<igorklem> Swadox: ctrl + alt + t(abrir o terminal)
<igorklem> dpeois digita unity --reset
<igorklem> unity --reset-icons
<L88os> ou logof
<L88os> Swadox: conseguiu fazer alguma coisa?
<Swadox>  
<platao> boa noite
<picolo> Boas noites
<L88os> boa noite
<platao> iaio
<UdontKnow> ae
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: a freenode nao e minha e a ursinha nao tem nada a ver com a administracao da rede, pelo que eu saiba
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: so pra esclarecer as coisas
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: correcao de informacao acima
<evandro> boa noite pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer o que tem na pasta /dev/simfs ?
<evandro> meu servidor está acusando que esta pasta está atingindo o limite, e não tenho ideia do que pode ser
<Swadox> consegui arrumar
<Swadox> quando eu fiz a instalaçao do ubuntu eu coloquei com senha o logon tem como retirar isso depois ?
<Swadox> pra fazer logon automaticamente sem por senha ?
<adorilson> Swadox: tem sim
<peregrinator_six> Popenke,
<Popenke> peregrinator_six:
<Popenke> peregrinator_six: diga
<peregrinator_six> trocar um papo com se, pvt
<picolo> Nossa, o 11.10 so ta que atualiza
<picolo> ontem 130 hoje mais 120
<picolo> atualizações
<peregrinator_six> picolo, beta né fiote, ai já viu...
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<program3r> acontece
<program3r> pior se não tivessem atualizações, ter um sistema capenga
<picolo> isso e verdade
<teed> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<teed> o 11.10 ja esta com menos bugs?
<picolo> mas hoje o unity bugo
<picolo> tive que reseta
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHA
<peregrinator_six> mau acabou de perguntar já venho.... :P
<picolo> menos bug sim
<program3r> picolo, voce correu o risco de pegar uma versao beta, rs
<picolo> Sim, esotu usando desde o beta 1
<picolo> ha tipo, tem que ter a cobaia para enviar os relatório srss
<peregrinator_six> picolo, to usando desde o alpha 3
 * peregrinator_six no vm é claro... :p
<picolo> :P
<peregrinator_six> picolo, tá dificl de desagarrar do LTS, lisinho do geito que eu gosto mano..
<picolo> eu sei
<peregrinator_six> um awallpaper por area de trabalho, tudo lindo!
<peregrinator_six> firefox 7.0 power!
<peregrinator_six> SHOW!
<peregrinator_six> *wallpaper
<picolo> Vc ja sabe que eu gosto de simplicidade
<picolo> Ta igual eu com o 10.10
<picolo> Grutei e nao mudava
<peregrinator_six> picolo, vai pra o GNOME shell 3, tem tudo a ver com você. :)
<peregrinator_six> super simples.
<picolo> ha, eu ja tentei
<picolo> mas nao gostei
<picolo> Unity fez mais meu gosto
<peregrinator_six> picolo, inda bem que não tenho nada contra nenhum desktop, vou ficar com unity e shell 3 de boa!
<peregrinator_six> hapy, boa noite nego veio! rsrrsrs
<picolo> peregrinator_six, isso é verdade
<hapy> peregrinator_six, tudo grande amigooo
<hapy> e ai gurizada, ubuntu 11.10 bombando 0.0
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i2QAbWuZRU&feature=player_embedded
<Picolo> Vou ver
<hapy> tem um bug estranho no flash aqui pra min, se eu deixar em tela cheia trava o video kkk
<peregrinator_six> então né buge nao, tá tudo certo..
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> flash é podre...
 * peregrinator_six só brincando, é algum bug mesmo, mas o flash continua sendo podre..
<illuminarch> UdontKnow certas informacoes citadas aqui eu não levo como verdade, pode ficar tranquilo quanto a isso! ^^
<illuminarch> UdontKnow mas aos demais que leram foi bom a sua citação.
<Picolo> peregrinator_six, para com isso... :D
<peregrinator_six> que isso fera, to paradão aqui agora...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: :-)
<Picolo> Mas quem nao gosta de bug, nao use o 11.10 ainda
<Picolo> :D
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, quem não gosta de bug que não use nada feito pelas mãos dos homens... ;)
<Picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Picolo> Boa
<Dell_e6410> Oi
<peregrinator_six> boa noite bruno.
<Dell_e6410> Alguém pode me ajudar e fazer com que minha partição ntfs volte e inicializar ? :)
<Dell_e6410> oie
<Dell_e6410> tudo bem ?
<Dell_e6410> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> quando isso passou a acontecer...?!
<Dell_e6410> entao
<peregrinator_six> depois que você instalou o linux junto com o windows...?!
<Dell_e6410> acho que a culpa foi minha mesmo,
<Dell_e6410> nao nao
<Picolo> Dual boot so me deu dor de cabeça
<Picolo> :P
<hapy> peregrinator_six, cctza, mas sempre é bom ter pelo menos em vm pra reportar o erros
<Dell_e6410> eu fui no gerenciador de disco do windows e cliquei em uma opção la que dizia: marcar essa partição como ativa
<Dell_e6410> aee
<Dell_e6410> eu marquei como ativa, e tinha uma notificação dizendo que isso poderia causar problemas se a partição nao fosse de sitema ativo (acho que foi isso)
<Dell_e6410> e  mesmo assim eu marquei essa opção :(
<peregrinator_six> xii
<peregrinator_six> mas você ainda consegue enchergar ela.../!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Dell_e6410> sim sim :)
<Dell_e6410> para iniciala que dar um erro...e aponte uma dll com erro dentro da pasta windows system32
<Dell_e6410> quis dizer aponta
<Dell_e6410> rs
<Picolo> o FF ja esta na versao 7.0.1
<Dell_e6410> desulpa...ff nao entendi
<Dell_e6410> rs
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, 7.0.1 já...?! O.o
<Picolo> ja
<peregrinator_six> o do ppa não...
<peregrinator_six> tá no 7.0 mesmo.
<Dell_e6410> será que tem como reverter essa situação da partição ntfs não funcionar mais ?
<Picolo> O ruim do firefox do ubuntu é que, segundo a mozilla, ele é adptado
<Picolo> peregrinator_six, http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-7.0.1&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Picolo> 7.0.1 mesmo
<peregrinator_six> o meu baixei ontem por ppa e tá no 7.0
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, aqui tem nada de ruim não, tá liso, SHOW!
<picolo_> galera pq dessa mensagem no irc? coloca o modo +i picolo_
<peregrinator_six> picolo usando xchat?!
<picolo_> yeah
<peregrinator_six> bug dele.
<picolo_> humm
<peregrinator_six> xii
<peregrinator_six> picolo_, é verdade, não tinha atualizado a source aqui não, tá no 7.0.1 mesmo...
<picolo_> hummm isso ai
<Dell_e6410> obrigado pessoal boa noite ae
<Dell_e6410> abraços
<peregrinator_six> Dell_e6410,
<Dell_e6410> oi
<peregrinator_six> tá em qual sistema agora...?!
<Dell_e6410> entao...
<Dell_e6410> no ubuntu
<Dell_e6410> curto linux também
<peregrinator_six> enchrga o windows?!
<Dell_e6410> sim sim
<Dell_e6410> quando da o boot
<Dell_e6410> aparece as duas partições
<Dell_e6410> e quando escolho a win7 da erro...
<Dell_e6410> mas foi quando marquei a partição como ativa
<peregrinator_six> pelo menos da pra você tentar acessar e tirar algo inportante de lá antes de alguam medida mais drastica...
<Dell_e6410> simsim
<peregrinator_six> Dell_e6410, sabe recuperar o grub, grub...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Dell_e6410> pior que nao
<Dell_e6410> entao...agora vou ter que ir mesmo Peregrinator
<Dell_e6410> abraços cara
<peregrinator_six> Dell_e6410,
<peregrinator_six> valeu
<peregrinator_six> sucesso pra ti!
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Dell_e6410> tentar uma parada aqui...mas naio hoje..rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> Dell_e6410, de uma olhadinha em recuperação de grub apo
<Dell_e6410> boa noite carinha..vou ver sim
<Dell_e6410> legal
<Dell_e6410> fuiiiiiiii   :):):)
<picolo_> Ué, achei que ele queria dar boot ntsf direto, nao pelo grub
<picolo_> :P
<peregrinator_six> picolo_, acho que tá em dual boot, nem sei..
<Picolo_BlueHand> A entendi
<peregrinator_six> picolo_, não liga, ele vai voltar um dia destes ai..
<Picolo> Para recuper o grup e facil
<bluene0n> fala galera
<bluene0n> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<peregrinator_six> barna,
<peregrinator_six> este é o cara!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<bluene0n> nossa, tava rodadando backtrack aqui, instalei o kubuntu quase chorei de felicidade.
<peregrinator_six> ?
<bluene0n> o Fedora é bom? (em relação ao kubuntu)?
<barna> boa noite peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite brow!
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, pra que...?!
<bluene0n> quero dizer, a interface dele é boa, quais as diferenças (em geral)
<bluene0n> ?
<Picolo> Cara eu usava o Fedora antes o buntu. O ubuntu e mais simples
<Picolo> E objetivo
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, testa uai...
<bluene0n> Eu to perguntando porque eu era usuario de windows 7. E putz. é um baita choque vir pro linux assim de repente.
<Picolo> Mas não sei se é uma visão minha, mas acredito que a comunidade Ubuntu seja bem maior
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, fedora é muito desenvolvido no exterior...
<Picolo> bluene0n, isso é normal, mas vc vai ver que o linux tem varios beneficios
<program3r> bluene0n vai de ubuntu
<program3r> fedora vai se encmodar
<program3r> vai por mim
<Picolo> Também acho
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, se tá experimentando distro pra se indentificar com uma...?!
<bluene0n> isso
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, eu não baseio em distro e sim no pacote, o que mais gosto é o .deb
<bluene0n> Eu to aprendendo programção e talz
<peregrinator_six> distro pra eu é coisa secundaria.
<bluene0n> então eu vim pro linux que é um ambiente mais voltado pra essa area
<bluene0n>  o que é o .deb?
<peregrinator_six> o pacote que se usa ai no seu Kubuntu!
<bluene0n> ah tá!
<bluene0n> A dificuldade do backtrack (se é que alguém aqui ja usou) é que ele é mão na massa demais pra mim.
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, leia ai, é importante pra você.... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=438
<bluene0n> To muito mal acostumado com a estrutura das pastas
<bluene0n> e com o que fica em cada lugar.
<bluene0n> Ahh!
<bluene0n> me lembrei de uma duvida minha.
<bluene0n> alguém sabe como fazer para colocar a tecla win para abrir o menu
<bluene0n> porque eu li quee o atalho padrão é o alt+f1 e realmente funciona
<peregrinator_six> sobre o .Deb... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=343
<bluene0n> mas eu queria que abrisse com a tecla win. tem como?
<bluene0n> peregrinator, to lendo, brigadão.
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, deixar ver se acho aqui...
<bluene0n> eu ja busquei uma parada relacionada a um tal de gconftool2
<bluene0n> mas não funfo
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, acabei de achar... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Introducao-a-plataforma-GNU-de-desenvolvimento/
<bluene0n> o0, linux não tem vírus?????????? :0
<dub_> tem virus..
<dub_> poucos mas tem
<dub_> tem ate antivirus
<bluene0n> é bom eu instalar né?
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, tenta isso... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Distros-a-escolha-certa/KDE-e-tecla-WIN
<peregrinator_six> bluene0n, mete um fire wall ai e tá bonito mano.
<peregrinator_six> tenho mais de 2 anos de uso do GNU/Linux direto aqui e nunca usei anti virus, nem sei como faz isso aqui... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs
<bluene0n> velho, vergonhoso falar isso, mas nem isso ainda sei fazer. vou ter que dar uma pesquisada legal pra poder colocar um.
<bluene0n> um amigo meu me disse de uma parada, nessus. é isso?
<peregrinator_six> sei lá, to lhe aconselhando pois você se interessou, mas nunca coloquei firewall também nao... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHUSASHU
<peregrinator_six> aqui tá por conta...
<bluene0n> SUAHUASHUSAHASUH
<peregrinator_six> só não abro mão de senha root.
<peregrinator_six> o resto nunca me preocupei não...
<peregrinator_six> mas se quiser ficar mais blindado mete um fire wall ai que fica muiiiiiiiiiiiiito mais tranquilo. :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<bluene0n> cara, eu sempre ouvi meus amigos falando, "ah, roubei a senha do win de fulano", "desci a rede na informática la na  escola, tudo win xp".
<bluene0n> mas eu nunca vi uma pessoa na minha frente descer um linux
<bluene0n> talvez porque eu tive pouco contato com pessoas que o usem
<UdontKnow> heh
<program3r> rs
<UdontKnow> que papo mais lame
<bluene0n> é mas po. eu to aprendendo cara.
<peregrinator_six> program3r, usa que sistem ai?!
<program3r> slack desktop e ubuntu no note
<program3r> ubuntu reconheceu melhor meu note
<peregrinator_six> program3r, pvt rapidinho aqui...
<bluene0n> cabei de ler uma parte do .deb lá.
<bluene0n> vou ler o resto amanhã.
<bluene0n> vou dormir galera
<peregrinator_six> beleza, e o K win?!
<peregrinator_six> testou ai?!
<bluene0n> testei
<bluene0n> funfo cara.
<bluene0n> valeu mesmo
<peregrinator_six> beleza, é nosso!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> Bom descanso!
<bluene0n> obrigado pelo material tbm
<peregrinator_six> passe depois que arrumo mais!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<bluene0n> ta aqui todo dia? de noite?
<peregrinator_six> se não morrer sim, rsrsrrs
<peregrinator_six> ou não também né..?!
<peregrinator_six> quem sabe...
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> mas to quase sempre sim
<bluene0n> sahuashuashua :)
<bluene0n> tranks
<peregrinator_six> é nós brow1
<peregrinator_six> !
<bluene0n> fui.
<Yo> Oi!
<Yo> Tudo bem ?
<barna> bom galera, vo sair e jogar um pouco! pra descansa um tiquim!
<Picolo> Falando em jogar o W3 nao rodo legal no meu note que chato
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: era brincadeira oO
<ileeo> alguem disponivel ?
<ileeo> alguem entende de windows aqui ?
<shallwe> bom dia galera, chat cheio hoje :D
<shallwe> lol vamos la começar o dia com um update de 113 arquivos  :D ubuntu 11.10, ontem já foram 130
<shallwe> vou fazer uma pergunta meia boba mas vamos la, ontem saiu o gnome3.2,então as libs do ubuntu 11.10 irão se atualizar também? Ou estou viajando?
<Rafaelzinhu> EduardeCalibal iae rapaz
<Rafaelzinhu> EduardeCalibal beleza?
<Guest19224> alguem
<themaxxi> alguem?
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza.  Meio na correria só.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<themaxxi> erro nas chaves de repositorios GPG
<themaxxi> ele nao autoriza
<themaxxi> :/
<themaxxi> em varias maquinas rodou
<themaxxi> mas em uma só ele nao autoriza EduardeCalibal
<Andre_Gondim> themaxxi, qual?
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<Andre_Gondim> themaxxi, qual o erro
<EduardeCalibal> Eu ignoro essas chaves, mas uso Debian...  :D
<themaxxi> Andre_Gondim, gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 6
<Andre_Gondim> themaxxi, erro de Debian não sei, dá uma olhada em ##debian-br
<themaxxi> Andre_Gondim, thanks
<capeta> usei checkinstall ao invez de make install e o programa foi instalado em /usr/local/nginx/sbin, como faço pra ele ser instalado na pasta /usr/sbin/ ?
<omelete> capeta,  muda o PATH
<capeta> hmm
<capeta> blz omelete
<L88os1> estou com uma dúvida sobre atualização.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<L88os1> quando ligo o computador entro no gerenciador de atualizações e clico em verificar. é realmente necessário  fazer isso, ou as atualizações irão aparecer quando estiverem prontas.
<lulamolusco> L88os1, eu costumo desativar aqueles avisos, e de tempos em tempos atualizo via apt
<lulamolusco> nao sei se é recomendado isso
<peregrinator_six> L88os1, boa tarde. Se você não alterou a notificação do sistema ele geralmente sempre lhe informa que tem novas atualizaçoes a serem baixadas...
<L88os1> eu sei. mas quando verifico, ele me dá algumas atualizações. essas atualizações são estáveis?
<peregrinator_six> se o sistema lhe informa creio que sejam sim.
<L88os1> acho que não é possível aparecer atualizações bugadas no gerenciador.certo?
<peregrinator_six> cara..
<peregrinator_six> isso é feito pelo homem, logo, não é perfeito..
<peregrinator_six> claro que pode aver erro..
<peregrinator_six> mas é dificil, mas nada é impossivel neste mundo doido... ;)
<L88os1> blz
<L88os1> minha dúvida já foi respondida. valeu
<peregrinator_six> L88os1,
<peregrinator_six> eu deixo o sistema de notificação desligada,, pois já sei o que devo fazer, e ontem atualizei o source manualemnte e tenho 50 megas de atualizações..
<peregrinator_six> vou baixar agora....
<L88os1> é que se eu deixar acumular vai demorar muito para atualizar depois.
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem poderia me responder uma coisa
<sagat> eu uso ubuntu
<sagat> 10.10
<sagat> e quando conecto no wirelles ele fica bem mais lento que no windows
<sagat> alguem poderia me dizer se existe algo que posso fazer para melhorar
<L88os1> atualizar para 11.04 pode ser uma boa.
<sagat> mas com gnome mesmo né ?
<L88os1> como assim? você gosta do ambiante gnome?
<sagat> prefiro
<L88os1> é só colocar na opção gnome clássico .
<sagat> ja usei o unity
<sagat> ele deu alguns pau
<sagat> tipo som
<sagat> video
<sagat> tenho um note antigo saca
<sagat> positivo
<L88os1> qual versão você usou? não foi versão alpha né?
<sagat> 1gb
<sagat> na versão 11 qdo rodo um video por exemplo ele reinicia a interface
<sagat> ja atualizei driver de video
<sagat> som
<sagat> ja que no erro ele fala sobre sound
<sagat> mas nada
<L88os1> qual versão era?
<sagat> é eu abrir video de qualquer ext o cara capota
<sagat> 11.04
<sagat> unity 2d
<L88os1> lá no login, você escolhe a opção gnome clássico.
<sagat> ok
<sagat> vo fazer esse teste novamente
<sagat> o 11 ta com uma falange legal de drivers ?
<sagat> o xfce ta mais rapido né ?
<L88os1> acredito que deve ter os drives que você precisa.
<sagat> entendo
<sagat> o meu amigo muito obrigado pelas dicas
<sagat> grand abraço
<khyron> boa tarde
<khyron> alguem sabe como posso exportar o x de uma maquina unix para a minha maquina
<sistematico> khyron: Como assim?
<sistematico> Como "exportar" o X?
<sistematico> khyron: Você está falando de "Assistência Remota" ou "Área de Trabalho Remota"?
<khyron> eu ate encontrei alguma coisa sobre isso
<khyron> mas nao entendi o comando
<khyron> DISPLAY = localhost: 0.0; export DISPLAY
<khyron> tipo esse ai
<khyron> eu queria abrir a tela de um aix na minha mauina
<sistematico> Isso é muito fácil.
<khyron> tem como ajuda eu ai
<khyron> ?
<sistematico> Aí já não sei se é tão fácil :)
<sistematico> Claro.
<sistematico> Espere 1 segundo.
<khyron> ate 2
<khyron> opa
<khyron> t embassado aqui
<sistematico> khyron: Vê se isso te ajuda: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<khyron> nao entendi
<khyron> eu preciso abrir a tela de um servidor AIX na minha maquina
<sistematico> O processo é o mesmo.
<khyron> nao entendi o processo
<khyron> eu consegui fazer tudo
<khyron> mas nao fala como vo abri na minha mauqina
<khyron> configurei tudoo fiz o export
<khyron> mas e na minha mauina
<khyron> como eu abro
<sistematico> khyron: Não existe export.
<sistematico> Você está usando o termo errado.
<sistematico> khyron: Na sua máquina você pode usar o Vinagre.
<sistematico> Colocando o seguinte IP: ip_do_host:5900
<khyron> preciso liberar conexao ip na minha maquina
<khyron> como faço isso
<sistematico> khyron: Entendeu?
<khyron> ja fiz tudo
<khyron> mas a maquina remota nao acessa a minha
<sistematico> Como assim?
<sistematico> Usa roteador?
<khyron> nao
<khyron> o linux deve ta bloqueando de alguma forma
<khyron> quando do xclock no unix
<khyron> ele da erro de conexao
<sistematico> Qual é o tipo de conexão, de ambos os pcs?
<sistematico> Discada? ADSL? Cabo? Fibra?
<khyron> exatamente isso
<sistematico> Wireless?
<khyron> ********/>Error: Can't open display: 10.12.6.132:0.0
<sistematico> Num é 0.0
<khyron> aqui e uma empresa
<sistematico> é 5900 a porta
<sistematico> 0.0 dá tambem, mas aí é outra história.
<sistematico> khyron: Coloca a porta 5900, em alguns VNCs a 5800 funciona tambem.
<sistematico> Com uma espécie de Java.
<khyron> mas precisa coloca o &na frente??
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> khyron: ip:porta
<sistematico> khyron: Essa é a sintaxe.
<khyron> ele ta com cursos piscando
<khyron> mas nao fui ainda
<sistematico> Qual o tipo de conexão.
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Dos dois PCs?
<khyron> ssh
<khyron> vai na 22?
<sistematico> é, default é 22, mas pode mudar se quiser.
<khyron> to conectato com ssh porta 22
<sistematico> khyron: Qual tipo de conexão dos dois PCs?
<sistematico> khyron: VNC é uma coisa, SSH é outra coisa.
<sistematico> khyron: SSH você loga na máquina sem modo gráfico, entendeu?
<sistematico> khyron: Somente um Shell.
<sistematico> khyron: Secure SHell, daí vem o nome.
<sistematico> khyron: Já o VNC é pra você "ver" o ambiente gráfico da outra máquina, entendeu?
<khyron> so uso ssh
<sistematico> khyron: Uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra, são programas diferentes, portas diferentes, conexões diferentes, não mistura as coisas.
<khyron> nao uso vnc em maquina UNIX
<khyron> apenas ssh
<sistematico> khyron: Qual a conexão dos PCs?
<khyron> ssh
<sistematico> Perguntei isso diversas vezes.
<sistematico> Não cara.
<sistematico> Tô perguntando como esses PCs se conectam na Internet?
<sistematico> Cabo? ADSL? Fibra Ótica? Wireless?
<sistematico> Eles não se conectam na Internet por SSH, tenho certeza.
<khyron> eles estao na mesma rede
<khyron> interna
<sistematico> Então é mais fácil ainda.
<sistematico> O IP deve ser alguma coisa como 192.169.x.x
<sistematico> Ou 10.x.x.x
<sistematico> Sei lá, depende muito de como foi montada a sua rede, e isso só você pode me responder.
<khyron> sim
<sistematico> khyron: Digite: ifconfig -a
<Pskol> opa
<sistematico> khyron: Essas informações devem aparecer.
<khyron> e esse esquema mesmo
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<khyron> 192.168.~~~
<Doomtron> khyron: qual é o problema ?
<sistematico> Então você precisa iniciar o VNC na máquina hospedeira e acessar assim: 192.168.1.10:5900 na máquina cliente.
<khyron> nao consigo conectar x remoto
<khyron> nao tem vnc
<sistematico> khyron: Dei um exemplo de IP, mas eu não sei qual o IP é o da máquina hospedeira.
<khyron> nao tem vnc nem na minha nem no unix
<Doomtron> abre o X pelo ssh
<sistematico> khyron: Leu o artigo que eu te passei?
<khyron> li
<khyron> mas nao entendi nada
<sistematico> haeiaeuaehaieuaehaieauea
<khyron> to tentaodo abrir o x lelo ssh
<khyron> mas ta dando erro
<sistematico> Tu não vai dar startx no ssh..
<sistematico> Isso não funciona assim.
<khyron> eu uso xclock no aix
<sistematico> Tem que rodar o VNC ou algo assim.
<Doomtron> khyron: tem que ativa o X11Forwarding (acho que é isso) no /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Doomtron> isso no servidor
<khyron> mas nao ta abrindo
<sistematico> VNC pelo SSH é tunelamento, mas isso é outra coisa completamente diferente.
<Doomtron> sistematico: da sim
<khyron> nao tem nada de vnc
<sistematico> Doomtron: Num dá.
<khyron> esquece de vnc
<sistematico> Doomtron: Tenta pra você ver.
<Doomtron> khyron: sistematico eu ja fiz
<Doomtron> khyron: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell#X11_Forwarding
<khyron> calma ai
<khyron> galera
<khyron> ..
<khyron> .
<Doomtron> khyron: como esse artigo é pra archllinux, os nomes dos pacotes e caminho pros arquivos podem ser diferentes
<khyron> eu to em uma maquina aix...precisando abrir o x dela na minha maquina
<khyron> e nao estou conseguindo
<khyron> estou conectado por ssh
<Doomtron> khyron: o link que eu te mandei explica como fazer isso
<khyron> ta tudo em ingles ingles
<sistematico> Doomtron: Ele abrirá o programa no hospedeiro, e verá somente a saída em texto no cliente.
<Doomtron> sistematico: não
<khyron> to tentando isso aqui
<khyron> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2007/03/30/exportar-el-display-ejecutar-aplicaciones-x-remotas-en-local/
<sistematico> Então não sei de nada.
<Doomtron> khyron: vc não sabe ingles ?
<sistematico> Na minha época não dava.
<khyron> nao
<Doomtron> khyron: só uma pergunta, pra que vc quer rodar o X remotamente ?
<khyron> pq preciso instalar um aplicativo no servidor
<khyron> e nao da pra fazer por ssh
<Doomtron> khyron: pq não ?
<khyron> pq ele chama o grafico
<Doomtron> khyron: ok
<Doomtron> khyron: no servidor, edita o arquivo sshd_config
<Doomtron> khyron: acho o arquivo ?
<Doomtron> khyron: fiz aqui e deu certo
<khyron> desculpa ai galera
<khyron> hj ta embassado
<slipttees> ola, alguem pode me ajudar a configurar um rede wireless wap2 psk manualmente
<slipttees> ?
<slipttees> por que assim, existe duas redes e o pc só conecta na rede errada no boot :)
<Brazilian> fala rapa
<Mendigo> Alguem sabe me responder que componente Swing eu uso pra montar um grid no java? Oo
<Doomtron> Mendigo: #java ?
<Mendigo> [Doomtron]: eu nao sei falar ingles! =P
<Doomtron> Mendigo: #java-br ?
<Doomtron> hehe
<Mendigo> nunca ninguem responde la hahaa
<Mendigo> =(
<Doomtron> Mendigo: bem feito, ninguem mandou usar java
<Doomtron> hehe
<Rafaelzinhu> Mendingo na freenode é assim mesmo migo, os únicos canais com suporte eficiente estão la na minha rede
<Mendigo> ahahaha melhor que php =P
<Doomtron> com certeza
<Mendigo> aki tambem tem Rafaelzinhu so que noa eh todos
<Mendigo> kakaka
<Mendigo> infelismente o java nao eh uma boa opção =P
<Mendigo> php, linux ja eh bem mais facil =]
<Rafaelzinhu> em breve vamos está com um canal de java la na rede
<Rafaelzinhu> marcuy buenas
<Rafaelzinhu> marcuy brasileño?
<marcuy> Rafaelzinhu, buenas
<Mendigo> Achei! =P
<marcuy> uruguayo
<Rafaelzinhu> buenas hermano
<Rafaelzinhu> es triste te decir, pero aca no hay suporte en español
<Rafaelzinhu> pero en mi red hay suporte en español
<marcuy> blz
<Rafaelzinhu> de nada hermano
<khyron> consegui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<khyron> funciono essa porrrrrrr........
<khyron> acessei o X do Unix
<khyron> ufa
<Fernando_Pinhal> Ué?? Só nós aqui??
<Fernando_Pinhal> ehehee
<Doomtron> khyron: como ?
<khyron> estava tudo certo
<khyron> entrei no unix
<khyron> e fiz o seguinte
<khyron> export DISPLAY=ida_meu_pc:0.0
<khyron> ops
<khyron> export DISPLAY=ip_do_meu_pc:0.0
<khyron> o problema
<khyron> estava sendo para acessa meu pc
<khyron> entao tive q entra no -  vi /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas
<khyron> procurar a linha com - security/DisallowTCP
<khyron> e alterar o valor de <default>true</default> para <default>false</default>
<khyron> e por fim reiniciar o gdm
<khyron>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Doomtron> o.O
<Doomtron> legal
<khyron> deu tudo certo
<khyron> vo pra facul
<khyron> ate amanha
<shallwe> lol
<shallwe> 130 arquivos de update as 10h da manha
<shallwe> agora mais 52 as 18h da tarde hahaha
<shallwe> ubuntu a mil :D
<shallwe> nunca vi um ubuntu com tanto update, o pessoal ta mesmo com garra hein esse 11.10 promete
<shallwe> ola galera
<shallwe> alguém sabe por que diabos eles não liberam a versão 2.7 do gimp? :P
<shallwe> ja ta no 2.6 a anos o.O
<shallwe> algum usando ubuntu 11.10? com gimp 2.7? o meu ta dando erro :(
<ELETRONICO_HW> PK PERCEBERAM Q microsoft paint é melhor
<ELETRONICO_HW> :)
<Doomtron> oO
<shallwe> aaa :(
<shallwe> é que o 2.7 tem janela única :D aquilo de ter 3 janelas não da certo
<shallwe> se mistura tudo, ainda mais no unity hahaha é um terror, e quando tem mais coisas abertas então, nem vou comentar
<Doomtron> cara, até no arch é 2.6
<shallwe> o.O
<shallwe> estou acompanhando esse 2.6 faz maior tempo hehe
<shallwe> ja ta no 2.7.4 e o pessoal não atualiza pq é svn
<shallwe> podiam lançar versão oficial 2.7 pelo menos o.O
<shallwe> agora no svn estou com um erro quando tento instalar
<shallwe> libbabl-0.0-0 libgegl-0.0-0 o.O wtf is it?
<shallwe> não tem lib pra ele?
<Doomtron> vo instala o 2.7 aqui pra ve
<shallwe> ta com o ubuntu 11.10?
<Doomtron> archlinux
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> é aqui deu esse erro: gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shallwe> mas ta instalado o.O
<Doomtron> shallwe: instala a lib
<Doomtron> hmm
<shallwe> mas ja ta
<shallwe> bom o jeito é voltar pro velho gimp mesmo :D
<shallwe> fazer o que pessoal não lança a bagaça hahaha
<Doomtron> shallwe: mas a versão deve ser diferente
<shallwe> pode ser
<Doomtron> shallwe: quando acontecia isso comigo, eu criava um link simbolico
<shallwe> não sei , eu coloco apt-get install gimp e ele faz tudo sozinho
<Doomtron> as vezes dava certo
<shallwe> entendi :D
<shallwe> Reiniciar X
<L88os> alguém ai usa o pidgin?
<rogers_talon> sim....o q precisas?
<L88os> você sabe o que significa um planeta azul do lado de alguns contatos?
<rogers_talon> bom, depende da conexão, mas geralmente é um ipod ou estais conectado num celular
<L88os> mas então não deveria ser o icone de um celular?
<peregrinator_six> eu penso que seja algum programa da nuvem, ex: meebo...
<rogers_talon> rsssss, bom ainda acho q em relação ao windows, o pidgin ainda tem muito q melhorar no visual e nos plugins, apesar q tem muitos...mas.....rsssss
<Rafaelzinhu> quem quiser assistir ao Rock in Rio pela internet, http://www.vircio.org/rockinrio
<Nisk> Pessoal, meu mouse (touchpad) fica travando no Linux 11.10 o que faço?
<Nisk> Alguém?
<picolo> Como eu restauro o ubuntu a suas configuracoes iniciais?
<picolo> Aqui o unity 3d esta normal, mas agora comecou a dar problemas, e as redes wifi nao estao listando
<picolo> Alguem pode ajudar?
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-01
<fslima0> UdontKnow: eae
 * lampers is away: Estou ocupado
 * vitoravelino is away: I'm busy
<picolo> ë unity 3d deu pau rsss
<shallwe> sr picolo, ubuntu 11.10?
<picolo> Tenho ate vergonha de falar :P
<picolo> Estou ciente que é beta
<shallwe> entao vou te dar uma dica, usa windows, bem mais estável, vc vai gostar :D
<picolo> shallwe, é sim, 11.10
<shallwe> windows pode dar pau no hd, no boot, no hardware, nos software, pode ficar cheio de virus, mas nunca nunca deu pau no X :D
<picolo> X ?
<shallwe> é o ubuntu é gnome
<shallwe> tem o kde
<shallwe> windows tem o X dele
<picolo> aSSIM
<shallwe> se chama explorer
<shallwe> bem legal :D
<picolo> KKKKKKKKKKK
 * peregrinator_six ...
<picolo> Cara eu nao consigo usar windows
<picolo> novamente
<picolo> ë muito complicado :P
<shallwe> eu desde que sai da firma , uso só ubuntu
<shallwe> ja estou acabando minha segunda webpage totamente feita no ubuntu :D
<picolo> Nossa, falando em webpage, tenho que entregar uma semana que vem para poder ir para o forum da internet tranquilo
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> puts
<Ernandes> hosbife
<augusto> caros colegas.. preciso da ajuda de vcs
<augusto> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 11.10 beta2 e instalei o gnome 3 shell  e escolhi o tema gtk adwaita
<augusto> porque eu amo o gnome 3
<augusto> mas ao abrir outros programas.. o tema do gtk fica preto
<augusto> escuro
<augusto> sabem o que fazer nesse caso?
<augusto> quando eu clico num arquivo de video, por exemplo, o totem abre com o tema todo preto
<augusto> é muito feio
<augusto> rs
<augusto> alguma sugestão?
<bluene0n> fla galera. boa noite.
<sistematico> augusto: Tem como postar um SS? Com outros temas fica normal?
<NiLo> Programar é uma arte
<NiLo> POG faz parte :)
<paulolieuthier> hello there
<NiLo> alguém de sampa :)
<NiLo> fuiz
<Picolo> Distro em versão final é para os fracos :p
<Rafaelzinhu> ui
<Rafaelzinhu> vc é o piccolo do drangon ball z?
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<pibarnas> boa
<Picolo> Como eu abro o gerenciador do gnome
<Picolo> gedit.cf
<Picolo> nao lembro
<pibarnas> gerenciador de q?
<Picolo> as configuracoes do gnome
<pibarnas> não existe mais o gnome-control-center?
<Picolo> sim mas o commando eu lembrei é gconf-editor
<pibarnas> ah sim. é verdade, tem esse tb.
<juniormachado> Ola pessoal
<juniormachado> tem alguem ai ?
<juniormachado> tem alguem ai ?
<juniormachado> hello ?
<Darkgusgus> bom dia
<juniormachado> bom dia Darkgusgus
<juniormachado> pode me ajudar ?
<Darkgusgus> Nao
<Darkgusgus> g2g
<juniormachado> an ?
<Darkgusgus> deve parte
<Darkgusgus> ciau
<juniormachado> coisa besta que esta acontecendo comigo, mas q ta me tirando do serio... eu gosto de manter minhas imagens organizadas por numero, dai eu tava como um monte de imagem desorganizadas, dai fui renomear em massa pelo malditooo windows, pra não perder tempo de renomear uma a uma, como não sei fazer no ubuntu, alias acho que não da, eu pelo menos ainda não descobri como, dai o maldito do windows corrompeu um monte de imagens... que nooojoooo des
<juniormachado> se windows... cara to com odio desse lixo... dai oq ta me irritando é que não consigo de jeito nenhum apagar os arquivos corrompidos... nem como root... nem com "rm -f *" , não apaga nem a pau... da erro dizendo que o diretorio ou arquivo não pode ser encontrado...oq fazer... não to afim de fazer backup de tudo e formatar... por favor uma luz...
<juniormachado> haa vo dunir
<gbs> nego que nao sabe usar terminal
<gbs> =x
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> deve ter acento no nome do arquivo
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<s0n1c-> Bom dia...
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> ..
<Ernandes> ...
<Mano_Chao> salve!
<Ernandes> quem?
<andersoncarlos83> Mano_Chao: ????
<andersoncarlos83> :O
<andersoncarlos83> celebridade...rs
<andersoncarlos83> =-O
<Mano_Chao> falae galera!
<andersoncarlos83> Mano_Chao: Opa!!!
<Mano_Chao> devagah aqui hj neh
<andersoncarlos83> vdd
<andersoncarlos83> a galera deve ta dormindo ainda
<[_F3L1X_]> eu não acordo antes do meio-dia
<[_F3L1X_]> e depois do almoço dá um sono...
<Mano_Chao> kkkkk
<andersoncarlos83> :)
<Mano_Chao> falae xGrind
<Mano_Chao> de boa cara
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; eae man \o
<shallwe> bom dia
<Mano_Chao> xGrind, tah usando mageia???
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; uhum. distro otima :D
<Mano_Chao> bacana.... vo instalah numa vm aqui
<xGrind> bom q posso baixar pacotes .rpm de outras distros mais atuais e usar nele \o
<Mano_Chao> pra conhecer
<xGrind> mactimes; cara, ele com gnome 2 ta bem mais rapido q o xubuntu
<Mano_Chao> tive problemas com xubuntu... por isso testei e mudei pro arch
<xGrind> mactimes; o xubuntu roda legal aki. so q mageia ta bem melhor
<xGrind> Mano_Chao;
<Mano_Chao> vo testah
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; conhece algum outro programa tipo amule?
<Mano_Chao> nao uso cliente p2p
<Mano_Chao> mals (:
<xGrind> p2p ta uma bosta kk
<xGrind> amule só baixo porcaria. nao roda nenhuma musica
<[_F3L1X_]> nada como torrents
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; vo testar o frostwire. bom do mageia q to pegando bastante programa do mandriva e instalando aki :D
<xGrind> mas tem coisa q nao acha em torrent [_F3L1X_]
<Mano_Chao> entao... ouvi falar que o novo mandriva tb tah show
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; ontem um cara falando q nao conseguia usar gravador de cd nele
<xGrind> e vi outras pessoas reclamando tb
<Mano_Chao> dah nada nao.... eh soh pra testar mesmo... nao vou trocar o arch aqui, tah redondo e voando
<Mano_Chao> mas eh bom conhecer o que ha de novo
<xGrind> agora sim. frostwire mais atual no mageia \o
<xGrind> por isso gosto dessa distro. uso as coisas mais novas sem perder estabilidade
<xGrind> esse frostwire é feito em qt?
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; firefox 7 ta voando \o
<Mano_Chao> to com ele aqui tb
<Mano_Chao> (:
<Mano_Chao> 7.0.1
<Mano_Chao> atualizado agora cedo
<Mano_Chao> (:
<[_F3L1X_]> xGrind: eu acho quase de tudo em torrent hehehe
<Mano_Chao> e viva vo rolling release! (:
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; ainda nao foi pras midias do mageia o 7. eu baixei de outro site. mas ainda nao tem o 7.0.1
<xGrind> [_F3L1X_]; eu nao curto muito nao :D
<xGrind> nao sei onde procurar ;x
<Mano_Chao> no arch jah tah nos respos oficiais essa atuaizaçao
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tae man?
<xGrind> sabe o nome do programa de criar site da mozilla?
<VonNaturAustreVe> alguém tem o ppa do vlc?
<shallwe> xGrind, opa, vc diz programa pra editar html?
<xGrind> isso
<shallwe> kompozer
<xGrind> vlw esse msm :D
<shallwe> ele é bom pra trabalhar com tabelas sabe? da pre estiver, mudar tudo la
<xGrind> eu usava, só q tinha esquecido o nome. vlw ae :D
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> vc usa tabelas ou divs?
<xGrind> tabelas
<shallwe> a blz então é o programa ideal :D
<shallwe> eu tb adorava tabelas, desenha-las no kompozer então, não tem nada mais fácil :D
<shallwe> mas hoje só uso divs, melhor pra trabalhar com css :D
<xGrind> mas no frontpage é mais facil ainda xD
<shallwe> sim ai com tabelas é ideia :D div não da pra desenhar com mouse hahaha
<shallwe> hahahahahaha acabei de mandar procurar no google "mozilla" e me aparece de destaque o que? "internet explorer 9" hahahahah
<xispirito> vocês desenham páginas com o mouse 0.0
 * xispirito imaginando...
<shallwe> xispirito, página não, mas dinheiro sim :D
<shallwe> time is money :D
<xispirito> eu também quero desenhar dinheiro com o mouse =)
<xispirito> me ensina
<shallwe> claro
<shallwe> vai a dica: quanto menos tempo levares pra fazer um trabalho, mais tempo terás para fazer outro, e ganhar mais dinheiro :D
<xispirito> ah mas dai vou ter que trabalhar dobrado =(
<xispirito> acho que vou é cobrar mais do primeiro
<shallwe> e ganhar dobrado :( que ruim né hahaha
<shallwe> na teoria estás a ganhar dobrado no mesmo tempo de trabalho :D
<xispirito> ah mas eu já tenho meus códigos prontos, layout de cima para baixo, de baixo para cima, de ponta cabeça...
<shallwe> ainda bem né :D
<xispirito> to esperando o browser finalmente aparecerem com aqueles layouts de coilunas
<xispirito> #os browsers
<shallwe> qual?:O
<xispirito> por exemplo:
<xispirito> div { aaa bbb ccc 100px 200px 300px}
<shallwe> css3?
<xispirito> sim
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> assim como html 5
<xispirito> odeio esperar estas paradas =(
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> aos poucos vai
<shallwe> google chrome, mozilla tudo ja suporta
<xispirito> é, já posso arredondar um box só com css, já tenho gradientes...tá indo
<shallwe> sim, só tem que cuidar pra não usar muito pq tem clientes que ainda tem firefox 4 ou internet explorer 6 o.O
<xispirito> aqui eu uso firefox 3 lol, e funciona isto que eu disse
<wool> alguem sabe algum programa de invasão linux,tem um cara me sacaneando quero entrar no pc dele
<shallwe> o 3 ja funciona o html5? nao sabia ahahaha
<Rafaelzinhu> wool rapaz
<Rafaelzinhu> wool eu tenho uma solução
<shallwe> lol
<Rafaelzinhu> wool oculte seu ip no irc
<wool> Rafaelzinhu vlw
<Rafaelzinhu> a minha rede lhe oferece psyBNC gratuitamente, assim você esconde seu ip
<wool> mais existe algum site q tenha programas de invasão
<Rafaelzinhu> você pode requisita-la em
<Rafaelzinhu> irc.vircio.org no #Shell
<Rafaelzinhu> ou em http://www.vircio.org/c/shell
<Rafaelzinhu> é gratuito.
<wool> ok vlw
<Rafaelzinhu> wool rapaz, não combata o mal praticando o mal, utilize o psyBNC que minha rede ira lhe oferecer gratuitamente
<xispirito> shallwe, não funciona tudo, só algumas coisas
<wool> ok
<wool> vlw mesmo
<shallwe> aa bom
<xGrind> firefox 3? pqp kk
<xGrind> atualiza isso ae man. o 7 ta bem mais rapido e consumindo menos memoria
<xGrind> \o
<xispirito> heh, eu vou testar o sete num chroot pra ver qual é
<xGrind> eu nem sabia q tinha saido o 7. tava no windows e usando o palemoon q é um fork do firefox
<xGrind> dae fui baixar o ff e vi q tinha saido o 7. agora ja ta no 7.0.1 e ainda nao encontrei .rpm dele ;/
<xispirito> o firefox agora é assim, amanhã sai o oito, semana que vem o nome, até o fim do ano chegamos ao vinte
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> ta igual chrome
<xispirito> sim, é por isso que fizeram isso eu acho
<xispirito> para não "ficar para trás"
<Doomtron> Eu to usando firefox 10 oO
<Doomtron> xispirito: vai no solisc ?
<Doomtron> esquece
<xispirito> que isso Doomtron ?
<picolo> Boa tarde, alguem sabe um programa para gravar screencast que tenho zoom?
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> ..
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: oi
<pibarnas> oi
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, e ae =)
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: po nao terminei a conversa dos patches
<xispirito> hahahah
<RenatoSilva> ue serio
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: lembra
<xispirito> tive que sair aquele dia, tava ocupado
<RenatoSilva> ok ok mas continua, type yes or no
<xispirito> yes
<RenatoSilva> ok, seguinte, usa o controle de versao do projeto
<RenatoSilva> dvcs ou um que vc conhece se tiver sorte
<RenatoSilva> por exemplo tava tentando usar o bzr-eclipse, plugin do bazaar para eclipse
<xispirito> sim sim eu tinha pensado nisto, num svn ou até cvs, mas são coisas tão pequenas que não me anima
<RenatoSilva> tinha varios problemas e felizmente os projetos envolvidos usam justamente o bazaar com o qual tenho alguma familiaridade
<xispirito> este eu nunca usei
<RenatoSilva> quando é git ou hg etc eu fico nos patches mesmo
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: mas como eu disse, voce nao escolhe qual a ferramenta
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: a nao ser que vc queira problemas
<xispirito> agora eu que não entendi
<xispirito> claro que eu escolho a ferramenta
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: por exemplo tentei gerenciar um patch prum treco que usa hg, mas mantendo meu branch em bzr, ai tem um plugin que interliga as coisas, mas em gambi, melhor eu usar o hg direto, como nao conheço to gerenciando na mao mesmo
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: isso, voce nao entendeu
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: exemplos é a melhor coisa pra entender certo? entao, me diga um programa que voce gosta/usa
<xispirito> gosto muito do mpd
<RenatoSilva> que isso?
<xispirito> music player daemon
<RenatoSilva> s/em gambi/eh gambi
<xispirito> eahuaehu
<RenatoSilva> s/na mao/na mao com bazaar
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ok imagina que ele tenha um bug que vc quer entrar no source e fixar, ou alterar uma coisa que vc acha chato
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: exemplo: vc acha chato e reporta um bug, mas os committers dizem assim: ah isso ai eh frescura sua, vaza ae
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ai vc modifica voce mesmo
<xispirito> sim
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: agora imagina que dessa vez voce nao seja tao sortudo e a sua modificação não é tão simples como 2 ou 3 linhas
<xispirito> aham, e assim iniciam os forks =)
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: você deletou 80 linhas de codigo e adicionou 180, em 16 arquivos, por exemplo
<RenatoSilva> nao eh fork
<xispirito> iniciam
<xispirito> assim
<RenatoSilva> é, pode ser
<RenatoSilva> mas entao
<RenatoSilva> o seu jeito de trabalhar nao funciona certo? pois nem patches vai ser facil sabe por que?
<xispirito> porque?
<RenatoSilva> por que quando sair uma versao nova, o teu patch nao vai funcionar porque eles mexeram no que vc mexeu, fazendo teu patch incompativel
<RenatoSilva> vc vai ter que reescrever o patch, o que seria complexo
<RenatoSilva> ai que entra o controle de versao
<RenatoSilva> em vez disso vc faria o seguinte
<RenatoSilva> baixaria nao um tarball com o source, mas usaria $vcs baixar projeto, onde vcs é a ferramenta usada pelo projeto
<RenatoSilva> por isso eu disse que vc nao escolhe, voce teria que usar a ferramenta que os committers do mpd usam
<RenatoSilva> pode ser desde vcs ate git
<xispirito> entendo, mas isso não muda o fato do patch "quebrar"
<RenatoSilva> enfim, mas ai depois de baixar vc faria assim: modificaria os arquivos e entao faria um commit local
<RenatoSilva> muda sim, calma que tu chega lá rs
<xispirito> ok =)
<RenatoSilva> deixa eu me corrigir, commit local so eh dvcs entao cvs e svn esta fora da minha sugestao
<RenatoSilva> perae um minuto...
<RenatoSilva> na vredade nao lembro se tem alguma gambi ou semelhante que da pra fazer com cvs ou svn, o que sei é com o dvcs
<RenatoSilva> imagina que o mpd usa algum dvcs
<RenatoSilva> por exemplo bazaar
<RenatoSilva> vc faria tipo $bzr branch lp:mpd (se hospedado no launchpad)
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, estou filosofando, como eu faria para dar update de versão mantendo compactibilidade...ou não rola ou sou burro o0
<RenatoSilva> calma eu vou chegar la
<RenatoSilva> na verdade lp:mpd vai baixar o head, normalmente vc vai querer o branch ou tag da versao na sua maquina, mas deixa assim, pq nao lembro o comando, enfim vc baixa um branch, um repositorio local igual o que tem hospedado
<RenatoSilva> ai vc pode fazer as suas alterações nos arquivos e committar *localmente*
<RenatoSilva> no cvs ou svn, o commit seria *no servidor* e *se vc tiver permissoes de commit*
<RenatoSilva> pois entao... sai a versao nova... e o que vc faz???
<xispirito> baixo o tarball lol
<RenatoSilva> e ai entao.... tcharan....
<RenatoSilva> vc faz um *merge*
<RenatoSilva> bzr $bzr merge $nova_versao
<xispirito> sei, que nem gentoo com mergemaster e o /etc
<xispirito> mas...
<RenatoSilva> mesmo que suas alterações se constituam em varios commits, nao importa, se tudo der certo, as tuas alterações vao ser mescladas com a nova versao *automaticamente*
<xispirito> se eu der merge apenas nos arquivos que não alterei...isso provavelmente quebrará o software
<RenatoSilva> ai vc rebuilda, e o processo se repete a cada nova versao.
<RenatoSilva> no caso do bzr, nem sei se tem como dar merge apenas em arquivos cara, em vez do branch em si
<RenatoSilva> mas se tem, e vc nao alterou, vai ser como um pull, seria como ele simplesmente substituisse o arquivo
<RenatoSilva> bzr pull, quero dizer
 * xispirito processando...
<RenatoSilva> bzr pull puxa os commits mais novos que vc nao tem (tipo um apt-get update pacote)
<RenatoSilva> s/bzr $bzr/$bzr
<xispirito> tipo, então eu tenho um tarball "puro" atualizado, e um tarball com patchs, eu misturo os dois e rezo que compile...lol
<RenatoSilva> o primeiro $ é o prompt só isso, o segundo em $nova_versao eh uma var, isso tu sacou
<RenatoSilva> nao tem tarball nenhum envolvido
<xispirito> sim sim
<RenatoSilva> um tarball eh so uma "foto" do repositorio de codigo fonte (vc pode fazer um tarball da sua propria versao customizada com $bzr export ../mpd_xisp.tar.gz ou algo assim)
<xispirito> eu tenho meu source lá, /usr/src/mpdXXX, dai vou lá e mkdir /usr/src/mpdNEW, ta... dai dou um commit no server, e depois merge, isso?
<RenatoSilva> nao eh mkdir
<RenatoSilva> vc usa o dvcs
<xispirito> dentro do dir eu dou meu commit =)
<RenatoSilva> e o seu source nao eh um extract de nenhum tarball
<xispirito> só pra não misturar
<RenatoSilva> seria algo como $bzr branch $mpd /usr/src/meu_mpd, isso criará a pasta meu_mpd com os arquivos do ultimo commit e uma subpasta ".bzr" com os metadados do branch (meu_mpd eh um branch nao uma simples pasta com codigo fonte), que inclui por exemplo o historico de commits e permite vc manipular o branch
<xispirito> sim, svn like
<RenatoSilva> por exemplo, vc faria as alterações nos arquivos e daria um $cd meu_mpd; bzr commit -m "Alterado o popup chato que aparece quando faço abcde."
<RenatoSilva> a diferença aqui eh que no svn, esse commit contataria o servidor pra comitar no servidor
<xispirito> sim
<RenatoSilva> com bzr, vc ta comitando no seu proprio branch *local*
<RenatoSilva> seu novo commit vai parar no .bzr do branch
<xispirito> mesmo sua máquina não tendo server?
<xispirito> quero dizer, server local
<RenatoSilva> e vc descobre outras coisas chatas e faz outros commits e tal
<RenatoSilva> ai pra fazer o merge com a nova versao, nem precisa baixar (branchear) a nova versao, ele ja baixa as alterações direto no meu_mpd, tipo assim: $cd meu_mpd; bzr merge $branch_nova_versao
<xispirito> é...prático
<RenatoSilva> ai se tudo der certo nao vai ter nenhum conflito e é so voce $bzr commit -m "Merge com a versao mais nova", e depois fazer a forma que for pra buildar o meu_mpd atualizado e personalizado
<xispirito> eu vou fazer uma tentativa
<RenatoSilva> eh melhor do que vc faz, pra casos complexos, mas ainda esse jeito de fazer pode ser complexo, porque se o projeto e suas alterações são o complexo suficiente, seus merges vao sempre ta dando conflito, que vc tem que resolver antes de commitar o merge
<xispirito> pode ser que descubra outros usos para controle de versão
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, então, eu acho quase impossivel não conflitar
<xispirito> mas vou tentar =)
<xispirito> porque sou kamikaze
<RenatoSilva> mas o melhor mesmo seria o seguinte: vc tentar convencer os committers que tuas alterações sao legais e úteis, se tu tiver sucesso, vc pode mandar um negocio parecido com o patch, mas que permite a eles fazerem um merge e nao um simples patch, se nao me engano no bzr eh chamado de merge directive, que eh um arquivo bem parecido com o patch mas que por exemplo, contem informações de commits, nao eh apenas um +- de linhas
<xispirito> aaa eu quero meu nome no README =)
<RenatoSilva> e melhor ainda, se o meu_mpd e teu branch tao no launchpad, vc loga la e faz um merge proposal, eles fazem um review, dao uma olhada, podem sugerir alterações no seu branch, e se tudo der certo, eles mesmos fazem o merge das tuas alterações no branch principal
<RenatoSilva> assim voce pode ate deletar teu branch, porque o codigo virou oficial
<xispirito> interessante
<RenatoSilva> normalmente os caras dao o credito, se nao der eh sacanagem
<RenatoSilva> na verdade *voce* mesmo adiciona um copyright com teu nome nos arquivos que vc alterar, se eles removerem eh sacanagem
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> eu vou instalar local um controle de versão  destes e ver qual é
<RenatoSilva> s/desde vcs ate git/desde cvs ate git
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: mas tu tem q aprender a mexer ne...
<xispirito> eu sei
<xispirito> eu só faço commit com svn do metasploit e com cvs do source do openbsd, mas nunca instalei etc
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: alem disso, nao vai ajudar muito vc aprender bzr se o mpd usa cvs o.O, se tiver plugin de integração, mesmo assim vai ser chato
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva pvt
<RenatoSilva> dvcs eh bem mais trank que vcs comum
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: tipo, vou te dar um exemplo real
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: eu uso pidgin (ok me xinga :P )
<xispirito> hueahehau
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva pvt
 * peregrinator_six ...
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: eu acho tosco que no pidgin, ou vc armazena tua senha em texto plano nos metadadados, ou vc digita /msg nickserv seunick senha
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: o primeiro eh inseguro, e o segundo eh chato q nem plano cartesiano
<xispirito> ele não encripta?
<xispirito> sha256?
<xispirito> nada?
<xispirito> 0.0
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ai eu meio no modo kamizaze começei a fuçar o código e fiz uma alteração
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: encriptar com que chave? o cracker pega a chave e decoda, simples assim
<xispirito> ok, mas ele poderia fazer como nos unics
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ok pelo menos dar uma embaralhada tipo um Base64 ou mesmo encriptar ajudaria a pelo menos seus primos chatos q nao sabem dessas coisas verem tua senha em texto puro
<xispirito> /etc/shadow
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao da
<RenatoSilva> o linux armazena o hash
<RenatoSilva> ele nao decoda o hash, ele hasheia o que vc digitou e compara o que ta armazenado
<RenatoSilva> um hash nao eh decodavel
<RenatoSilva> pelo menos ninguem sabe como :P
<xispirito> ta, mas dai abre o bagulho e eloe te pergunta uma senha, dai com esta senha libera todsas as outras senhas dos messengers que estavam encriptadas com a primneira como chave
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> escrevi tudo errado
<xispirito> mas enfim
<xispirito> uma senha que serve como chave para um chaveiro com todas as outras senhas
<xispirito> ufa...
<RenatoSilva> se o pidgin hasheasse tua senha pra *armazenada*, pela conveniencia de vc *nao ter que digitar /msg nickserv identify senha* (na verdade esse eh o comando correto nao /msg nickserv seunick senha)
<RenatoSilva> * *armazená-la*
<RenatoSilva> ai entao *como ele decodaria o hash pra fazer o /msg automatico debaixo dos panos*? nao dá
<RenatoSilva> mas enfim, mesmo que vc sugira alguma alteração na forma como a senha eh armazenada, pelo menos pra dar uma disfarçada, os committers são digamos meio chatinhos...
<xispirito> não não, quer dizer, a senha do irc não estará encriptada, suponhamos que esteja em um txt puro dentro de ~/.pidgin, e o txt puro dentro de ~/.pidgin que é encriptado com a sua senha de chaveiro, dai todas suas senhas de qualquer coisa ficam dentro de ~/.pidgin e você digita uma senha só para tudo
<RenatoSilva> a minha alteração foi a seguinte, eu nao queria guardar minha senha nem esperar ficar /msg bla bla bla toda hora, eu queria simplesmente uma *dialog que pedisse a senha*
<RenatoSilva> tipo quando vc faz login num site ou no msn? mesma coisa
<RenatoSilva> eu fiz isso no kamikaze, alterei um plugin e tal...
<RenatoSilva> mas fiz isso com bzr, nao com hg, que é o que eles usam
<RenatoSilva> ja reportei a feature request mas ela nao aponta pra um branch hg de onde fazer merge, ela contem um patch que exportei do bzr
<xispirito> bzr é da canonical?
<RenatoSilva> daqui, eu fico usando o bzr, e de la eles committam no hg, ai eu baixo o arquivo (eh apenas 1 arquivo) novo e committo num branch "upstream" (um branch bzr apenas pra "representar" o branch oficial, sem nenhuma alteração minha). Dai eu vou no meu branch que contem a dialog, e faço um merge. Felizmente o projeto nao eh mto ativo e desde que fiz a dialog, acho que nao teve alteração nenhuma naquele arquivo
 * RenatoSilva lendo acima...
<timoteoramos> pidgin usa bzr atualmente?
<timoteoramos> como assim?
<RenatoSilva> "ta, mas dai abre o bagulho e eloe te pergunta uma senha, dai com esta senha libera todsas as outras senhas dos messengers que estavam encriptadas com a primneira como chave" -- essa ideia parece interessante, tipo a senha master do firefox? isso funciona porque *sua senha master* eh *a propria chave de encriptação* (se nao me engano nesse contexto eh chamado de passphrase, supostamente mais longa que uma senha normal)
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, exato =)
<RenatoSilva> sim bzr é da canonical e me contaram que eles exigem "copyright disclaiming"
<RenatoSilva> pidgin usa bzr atualmente -- onde eu disse isso
<RenatoSilva> usa como assim?
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: conclusao, eu tenho minha dialog aqui, se eles lançarem uma nova versao e eu estiver fazendo tudo certo, nao vou ter trabalho nenhum
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: pq *frequentemente* com fazer merge das mudanças no arquivo que eles fazem la, ai menas chances do merge ser complexo/ter conflitos
<RenatoSilva> s/com/vou
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, eu espero que você tenha razão, porque se tiver vai ser uma boa, vou ter que comprar mais hd's =)
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ai quando eles tagearem o revisão/commit atual como release e lançarem a revisão como o novo release oficial, minha versão já vai ta redondinha e eu vou só ter que buildar
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: hd's pq?
<xispirito> sources
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: cara, vc altera *muitos* sources?
<xispirito> se isso ai der certo, eu vou futricar eu tudo
<xispirito> eu acho que não vai dar
<xispirito> mas enfim
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: mas vc tem q ter um certo dominio da coisa
<xispirito> sem pratica, nunca terá dominio
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao da pra ser no modo kamikaze, o que eu fiz no modo kamikaze foi alterar o fonte de um plugin do pidgin que é em *C*, altas aventuras!
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: isso vc tem que praticar, ir pedindo ajuda (o pessoal do #bzr costuma ser bem legal, assim como o #launchpad que eu acho uma boa pra hospedar os branches)
<RenatoSilva> btw, meus branches ficam no LP nao no HD :P
<xispirito> claro, mas primeiro vou fazer local
<RenatoSilva> pessoal do #hg parece ser legal tb
<xispirito> vou baixar umas coisas, manter duas arvores e atualizar com o sistema de gerenciamento etc
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: mas tipo, se vc quer saido por ai em altas aventuras alteranto tudo que  eh programa, vc vai ter que aprender um monte de dvcs kra...
<RenatoSilva> mtn, git, bzr, hg...
<xispirito> to sabendo
<xispirito> isso é o de menos
<RenatoSilva> eu acho maior sacanagem ter um monte de ferramentas que fazem praticamente a mesma coisa, mas fazer o que
<xispirito> eles upam soft, baixam softe comparam arquivos...
<RenatoSilva> cada um acha que o seu é melhor ou algum outro motivo....
<xispirito> é questão de qual string eu passo para qual
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, sinceramente, para mim é tudo igual
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi xispirito
<xispirito> todos eles
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: pra mim tb, tudo igual, so muda a sintaxe, um eh mais rapidinho q o outro
<xispirito> exatamente
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: se vc usa git vc eh cool, se vc usa bzr vc eh bobo, se vc usa mtn vc eh doido, etc etc
<xispirito> se você usa cvs você é arcaico mezozóico
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/59825250/irchelper-password-dialog.png
<RenatoSilva> isso se usa cvs vc eh um dumb total kkkk
<xispirito> hueehuaehuaehu
<RenatoSilva> ai vc entra no #cvs, os caras ficam p*** se tu falar qualquer coisinha, tipo parece que eles *realmente acham o cvs uma maravilha* o.O
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, eu sei lá, eu uso para baixar coisas aqui e me serve
<xispirito> nunca deu pau, nunca travou etc
<xispirito> o svn engasga as vezes
<RenatoSilva> po cara o no cvs o commit eh *por arquivo*, nao tem *commit atomico*. Isso eh ridiculo
<nictuku> hihi
<RenatoSilva> mas no #cvs eles vao dizer que tem sim, eh so vc baixar 300 dependencias e digitar 500 comandos malucos que fica melhor que qualquer dvcs até
<RenatoSilva> (ou seja maior gambi)
<RenatoSilva> pra ser franco, eles me disseram que uma versao nova "simulava" ou coisa assim, commits atomicos, mas...
<timoteoramos> RenatoSilva, eu só fiquei curioso aqui :)
<timoteoramos> eu organizo projetos com bzr :)
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, é...não é a sétima maravilha da terra, mas baixa e upa código =)
<hapy> boa tarde
<RenatoSilva> timoteoramos: se nao me engano o repo do pidgin eh em monotone, o do purple pack eh em mercurial
<RenatoSilva> timoteoramos: eu tb uso bzr
<timoteoramos> pra mercurial tem o bzr-hg
<timoteoramos> mas pra monotone eu nao conheço
<RenatoSilva> timoteoramos: no meu caso, como eh 1 arquivo so que nao eh frequentemente atualizado, fiquei na minha com um branch pequeno em bzr
<RenatoSilva> timoteoramos: em vez de baixar o pugin pack todo só pra mexer num pedacinho
<RenatoSilva> timoteoramos: eu ja tinha o dialog pronto nesse esquema quando o bzr-hg começou a funcionar no lanuchpad (tava com defeito)
<timoteoramos> ahhh :)
<RenatoSilva> timoteoramos: seria uma trabalhaeira pra mudar de workflow, ai eu continuei com o esquema atual
<RenatoSilva> sao tres branchezinhos só!
<timoteoramos> ta certinho entao kkkk
<timoteoramos> sei o quanto é chato fazer pull de um repositorio inteiro
<timoteoramos> isso pq meus projetos nem sao grandes
<timoteoramos> imagina um pidgin da vida
<thiago_> oi
<thiago_> boa tarde
<thiago_> queria uma informaçao
<xispirito> se você não nos disse de que informação voçê precisa fica difícil =)
<xispirito> #disser
<thiago_> opa
<thiago_> qual comando para instalar empresora no ubuntu
<xispirito> depende da impressora thiago_ terá de saber exatamente o modelo dela
<xispirito> para então saber se há drivers, onde pegar se for preciso etc
<thiago_> sei
<xispirito> enfim
<Luciano> oi
<thiago_> oi
<thiago_> blz amigo
<Luciano> rsrsrsrs
<Luciano> blz
<thiago_> kkkk
<Luciano> kkk
<Luciano> como faço pra instalar uma impressora
<Luciano> kodak esp 3250 all in one
<Luciano> no linux
<thiago_> qual e modelo da impressora
<Luciano> alguem sabe
<Luciano> kodak
<Luciano> ESP 3250
<Luciano> multifuncinal
<Luciano> scanner e impressora
<Luciano> tenho o cd
<Luciano> mais so da suporte pra windows e mac
<Luciano> linux num da suporte no cd
<Luciano> o scanner funciona sem nenhum sistema
<Luciano> so ligar na tomada ele scanea e copia
<Luciano> a impressora num ta funcionando
<Luciano> sera que tenho que colocar algum path
<thiago_> Primeiro, entre em um terminal como root.
<Luciano> adicionei
<thiago_> Verifique se os pacotes do servidor de impressão estão instalados:
<Luciano> mais mando procurar o driver e dai num da suporte pro linux
<thiago_> [root@localhost]#   rpm -qa | grep -i lpr
<Luciano> sera que tem algum driver generico funcinal pra ele
<Luciano> Kodak ESP 3250 o modelo
<Luciano> tou quase formatando pra colocar o windows nele
<Luciano> so pra fazer funcionar
<Luciano> alguem tem alguma dica
<Luciano> rsrsrsrsrsrrsrs
<Luciano> windows ainda ta na frente pelo jeito....
<thiago_> comando para instalar os pacotes de driver empresora
<Luciano> ou ainda num tenho conhecimento o bastante pra mexer no linux
<thiago_> [root@localhost]#   rpm -qa | grep -i rhs-printfilters
<Luciano> Thiago.. precisa estar ligado na net pra baixar os pacotes....
<thiago_> isso
<Luciano> nesse amigo num tem net
<Luciano> num tem jeito de baixar e levar pra ele
<thiago_> vc usa vpn ae ?
<Luciano> infelizmente aqui tou usando o windows seven ultimate
<Luciano> no notebook
<thiago_> sei mas vc usar algum coisa tipo discador
<thiago_> vpn
<Luciano> não
<Luciano> so cabo ou wifi
<Luciano> direto
<Luciano> rede
<Luciano> sera que é possivel baixar pacotes em windows pra levar num linux e instalar ...
<Luciano> srrsrsrsrrsrsrsr
<Luciano> que salada né
<thiago_> colocar ip gateway dns linux
<thiago_> entra la em root
<Luciano> no roteador
<thiago_> vai vc baixa os pacotes
<Luciano> uso windows...
<Luciano> mais quem sabe não mudo pra ubuntu
<thiago_> ele amigo volto jaja vou deixa a mue no serviço
<Luciano> rsrsrsrrs
<Luciano> ok
<thiago_> da um oi ae por pessoal ajuda vc em quanto eu chego de volta  blz
<thiago_> falow
<Luciano> Alguem sabe um recurso pra instalar uma impressora baixando pacotes no windows pra instalar no linux.... flw Thiago
<Luciano> flw
<Luciano> Linux é tão bom assim
<Luciano> sera que vale a pena instalar ele e sofrer pra colocar uma impressora
<FernandoBasso> Não. Usa windows pirata com programas piratas.
<Luciano> vou formatar esse linux e colocar o windows..original
<Luciano> comprei por 300 reais
<Luciano> acho que vale a pena pagar ainda
<Luciano> ou alguem prove o contrario
<FernandoBasso> Você disse acima que não tem conhecimento suficiente ainda.
<FernandoBasso> Page um técnico.
<Luciano> não querendo ofender pois acho super bacana ter um sistema codigo aberto
<FernandoBasso> Ou aprenda.
<FernandoBasso> Ou, melhor.
<Luciano> por isso tou aqui
<FernandoBasso> Eu não pegeui o início da conversa.
<Luciano> prazer ai mano
 * peregrinator_six ...
<Luciano> srrsrsrsrrs
<FernandoBasso> Qual é a situação da impressora?
<Luciano> num esquenta não
<FernandoBasso> O que já foi feito até agora?
<Luciano> pois a vida toda so usei windows dai o problema
<Luciano> ate aprender o linux
<Luciano> então
<Luciano> tem um amigo que tem o linux
<Luciano> dai ele tem uma impressora
<FernandoBasso> Eu sofri muito pra aprender, e sei muito pouco ainda...
<Luciano> que num deu suporte pra linux
<FernandoBasso> Ai ai!
<Luciano> dai num funciona
<FernandoBasso> Aí complica.
<Luciano> sera que tem um generico
<Luciano> driver pra ele
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho uma impressora, que quando conecto, o ubuntu me diz "sua impressora já está pronta para ser usada", sem eu fazer nada. Nada!
<Luciano> por isso que tou meio  emburrado... entende
<Luciano> não quero ser contra linux
<FernandoBasso> Sei como é. Já tive que devolver um notebook por não ter suporte pra o chipset de vídeo dele.
<Luciano> pelo contrario achei super interessante
<Luciano> o linux
<FernandoBasso> Eles não dão suporte justamente pra termos sempre algum motivo pra ficar preso.
<Luciano> isso
<Luciano> dai nem formatei meu notebook
<Luciano> e ta com windows seven ultimate
<FernandoBasso> Qual o medelo e marca da impresora?
<Luciano> sera que vai instalar tudo
<Luciano> Kodak ESP 3250 all in one
<Luciano> pode ser tambem que eu esteja fazendo algo errado né
<Luciano> por saber de windows e quase nada de linux
<Luciano> tem um porem a maquina dele ta sem net...sera..
<Luciano> que eu poderia baixar pelo windows os drivers pro linux dele.
<FernandoBasso> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cupsdriverkodak/
<FernandoBasso> Isso é complicado.
<FernandoBasso> O melhor é instalar pelo próprio ubuntu oficialmente.
<Luciano> esse link posso abrir e baixar pelo windows...
<FernandoBasso> A princípio sim.
<FernandoBasso> E tentar instalar o pacote .deb que tem ali.
<Luciano> dai levo no dele
<Luciano> como faço isso
<Luciano> so executar normalmente
<Luciano> ou preciso de um comando
<FernandoBasso> O linux não tem tradição de next -> next, mas esses pacotes .deb geralmente é instalado pelo instalador gráfico do ubuntu, ou senão, sudo dpkg --install pacote.deb.
<Luciano> legal
<Luciano> vou tentar baixar no windows...
<Luciano> obrigado por enquanto amigo...
<FernandoBasso> Luciano: Depois, tenta acessar isto pelo navegador: http://localhost:631/ Vai te levar para a interface web do CUPS, tem um 'help' ali, assim como opções para instalar impressoras, até memsmo remotamente, se bem me lembro.
<FernandoBasso> Vou sair um pouco pra entrar no gnome3.2 aqui no arch. Daqui um pouco eu volto.
<Luciano> baixei o pacote
<Luciano> num achei o .deb
<Luciano> sera que num aparece no window ssrrsrsrsrs
<Luciano> mais tem varios .ppd
<Luciano> vamos ver se vou conseguir instalar a impressora
<Luciano> neste linux do meu amigo
<Luciano> vlw pessoal pela força
<Luciano> espero um dia poder ajudar ... igualmente.... e viva o linux....
<Luciano> t+
<FernandoBasso> http://support.pt.kodak.com.br/app/answers/detail/a_id/24283/kw/linux/selected/true
<evandro> boa noite pessoal
<nictuku> evandro, boa
<evandro> tenho 95 mil emails numa pasta para apagar e gostaria de fazer via terminal, tentei usando rm -fR mas não apagou, alguém tem uma dica?
<FernandoBasso> evandro: Em que pasta?
<nictuku> qual programa de email vc usa? seus emails tão em formato mbox ou maildir?
<evandro> FernandoBasso, pasta cur e na pasta new
<FernandoBasso>  Mas onde elas ficam?
<FernandoBasso> em /var ? em ~/ ?
<evandro> FernandoBasso, /home/user/mail/new e /cur
<FernandoBasso> evandro: ls -l ~/mail/new <-- Quais as permissões?
<peregrinator_six> barna, :)
<picolo> Ubuntu 11.10 beta 2. Use com moderação!
<Ernandes> nao use..
<JeanCamargoReal> picolo, ta animal hein :)
<picolo> Depende do animal. Se for um bem brabo ta sim :P
<JeanCamargoReal> uisahdIUAHS esse memo
<Ernandes> pagando bem!
<picolo> Mas ta show o visual, mas ta com alguns bugs ainda
<picolo> Eu achei o unity meio lento
<JeanCamargoReal> sim .. tem bastante bug .. simples mais tem , mais nada que faça perde o tesao
<picolo> Sim. Mas logo vai ter o final
<andretyn> olá pessoal, 0/
<picolo> andretyn,  \0/
<andretyn> picolo, olá, td bem? XD
<Ernandes> .
<Amigordinho> Oi , alguém por aí?
<peregrinator_six> acho que sim...
<Amigordinho> kkkk
<Amigordinho> Programa algo?
<peregrinator_six> ainda não..
<Amigordinho> Eu estou começando
<Amigordinho> De onde é?
<peregrinator_six> parabéns, qual linguagem?!
<peregrinator_six> rio de janeiro baixada..
<Amigordinho> RS fronteira com o Uruguai
<barna> agora vc pergunta! quer tc comigo???? KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<Amigordinho> suhauhsasuhauhsasuha
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUHSHAHSHUAHSUAHSU
 * peregrinator_six :P
<Amigordinho> Barna é de onde?
<peregrinator_six> Amigordinho, o barna é do universo.... :P
<Amigordinho> pessoal, vou comer
<Amigordinho> mais tarde volto
<barna> heheheheheheehhee
<barna> peregrinator_six, vc ja usou o kdenlive? pra editar videos!
<peregrinator_six> não....
<globe_rs> ./msg bot info none
<barna> ei galera, vou renderizar um video aki, aguem indica um formato??? tipo mpeg, avi ou o q?
<Amigordinho> Voltei
<Amigordinho> Quem esta aí
<Amigordinho> ?
<barna> eu!
<barna> peregrinator_six, depois vou subir o video pro youtube!
<peregrinator_six> beleza.
<Amigordinho> que video?
<barna> em vorbs rola?
<barna> um video q tava editando aki!
<barna> de um amigo!
<Amigordinho> Sobre?
<Ernandes> mp4
<barna> é um "clip" de um amigo tocando violão!
<barna> e qualidade? aki vai de 200k a 25000k! nem sei o q é isso!
<Ernandes> use x264
<barna> ok!
<barna> ele me da as mesmas opções de 200k a 25,000k
<globe_rs> ola
<Amigordinho> Oi
<Amigordinho> Ola é para senhoritas apenas
<Amigordinho> Pessoal, vcs usam ubuntu a quanto tempo?
<Doomtron> usei por 5 meses se me lembro bem
<Amigordinho> Programa?
<Doomtron> tento
<Amigordinho> Só por diversão, ou trabalho?
<Doomtron> diversão
<Doomtron> por enquanto
<Amigordinho> Que linguagens sabe?
<platao> eu sei ingles e portugues mais ou menos.....
<platao> :P
<platao> hahahahahaahah
<Amigordinho> pqp...
<Doomtron> Amigordinho: python, php, javascript...
<Doomtron> C, delphi (=X), pascal xD
<Amigordinho> Que coisa, eu estou começando a aprender python, C e java
<Doomtron> vo brinca um pouco com haskell agora
<Amigordinho> É de onde?
<Doomtron> SC
<Amigordinho> Pessoal, da follow no twitter, que sigo de volta
<Amigordinho> @lorenzo_fa
<paulo> olá
<paulo> alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o wine para ele detectar o meu CD-ROM?
<barna> paulo, ja fiz isso 1 vez! posso tentar te ajudar!
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> o cara saiu...
<barna> ???? vai entender!
<Amigordinho> deve ter caido a net dele
<Amigordinho> alguem aí curte RPG?
<peregrinator_six> Amigordinho, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=3470#p3470
<peregrinator_six> licença ai, vendo Anime. :)
<andretyn> olá
<vinicius> qual a melhor marca de teclados e mouses ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-02
<igorklem> vinicius: eu gosto da logitech
<Psychological> ola
<Amigordinho> Oi
<Amigordinho> Tudo bom?
<Rafaelzinhu> Amigordinho oi migo
<Rafaelzinhu> Amigordinho tudo bem miguxo e vc?
<Doomtron> Ai, alguem conhece a loja leader, sabem se é confiavel ?
<Doomtron> xD
<Amigordinho> Não conheço
<Rafaelzinhu> tb não conheço migo
<Amigordinho> Estou bem e vc?
<Rafaelzinhu> Amigordinho to bem miguxo
<Amigordinho> Pq vc fala miguxo?
<Doomtron> Amigordinho: ta falando com quem ?
<Doomtron> oO
<Amigordinho> Com o Rafaelzinhu
<Doomtron> aaa
<Amigordinho> Tem como mandar mensagem privada por aqui?
<Amigordinho> algum comando?
<Rafaelzinhu> sim
<Rafaelzinhu> vamos para o privado migo
<Doomtron> Amigordinho: /msg Amigordinho oi
<Doomtron> Amigordinho: se vc usa xchat deve ter alguma opção, sei la, clica com o boão direito no nick
<Amigordinho> Mas tipo, todo mundo não viu vc falar o " /msg Amigordinho oi"
<Amigordinho> as cores são diferentes para cada pessoa?
<Doomtron> Amigordinho: é pq /msg tem que ser a primeira coisa que vc escreve
<Doomtron> Amigordinho: experimenta ai /msg Doomtron oi
<Amigordinho> interessante
<Amigordinho> E como eu faço para saber que a mensagem privada é privada?
<peregrinator_six> giano_, é vivo...?!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<Doomtron> Amigordinho: o nome do canal é o nick da pessoa
<Ernandes> vai ler o manual
<Doomtron> Ernandes: isso não é nada ubuntu ;)
<Ernandes> por isso q nao usi ubuntu
<Ernandes> pra que facilitar se eu posso complicar! só assim se aprende..
<Amigordinho> Ernandees: pq está no canal do Ubuntu então?
<peregrinator_six> Ernandes, qual o seu sistema!?
<Doomtron> Ernandes: eu tbm não uso ubuntu
<Doomtron> mas como estamos no canal do ubuntu devemos seguir o conceito de ubuntu
<Amigordinho> Concordo
<Amigordinho> Eles nem devem saber o que é ubuntu
<Amigordinho> rsrsrs
<Doomtron> não subestime os outros tbm xD
<Amigordinho> ushusahhuas
<Amigordinho> vou ter que ir
<Amigordinho> da follow no twitter
<Amigordinho> @lorenzo_fa
<Amigordinho> Abraço pessoal
<Amigordinho> tchau
<Ernandes> puf
<Doomtron> plaft
<Ernandes> .
<paulo> barna: me desculpa, minha ligação foi abaixo. Vc acha que me pode ajudar a fazer meu wine detectar o CD-ROM?
<barna> opa!
<barna> eu to quase saindo pra ir trabalhar!
<barna> mas vamos lá!
<paulo> ok
<paulo> me desculpa
<barna> abre a configurador do wine
<paulo> ok, já está
<barna> aba unidade
<paulo> ok
<paulo> ai eu tenho
<barna> clica em adicionar
<barna> qualquer letra! pode ser d:
<Doomtron> não tem uma parada pra detectar automatico ?
<paulo> C: ../drive_c
<barna> dai clica em avançado
<barna> tipo: cdrom
<paulo> ok
<paulo> e agora?
<barna> acho q só dar OK!
<barna> e pronto!
<barna> ah, tem o caminho!
<barna> vc tem q indicar o caminho onde vc vai montar o cd!
<paulo> como faço isso?
<barna> exemplo: /media/cdrom
<barna> cria a pasta /media/cdrom
<barna> em caminho: coloca essa pasta
<barna> dai vc monta o cd sempre dentro dessa pasta
<Raff> olha soh to querendo criar uma vm com o ubuntu server pra roda um servidor de cs, alguem sabe se eh mais vantagem usa o vmware ou virtualbox ? ou nao tem diferenca
<paulo> me desculpa mas acho que não percebi
<barna> percebi???
<paulo> crio uma pasta /media/cdrom na /home?
<barna> Raff, eu uso o virtualbox aki! o vmware depois dos 30 dias de avaliação vc não pode criar novas mvs!
<barna> vms*
<barna> paulo, não! na raiz!
<barna> dentro do / tem o /media
<barna> dentro do /media vc cria o /cdrom
<ChronosGOD> eu uso o vbox aqui mas ainda não consigo ter uma boa ideia sobre o desempenho
<barna> no meu caso o unico problema do vbox é q ele num reconhece os meus 4 nucleos do processador, e usa um só! ai fica bem lento!
<ChronosGOD> está rodando um xp tranquilo... ainda vou levantar um server 2008 ms e um server ubuntu.. vou ver como fica
<ChronosGOD> hu
<barna> o vmware ja reconhece, e fica muito mais rapido,mas ele num oferece integração da mesa digitalizadora!
<paulo> O meu problema é que quando abro a dita pasta media a opção para criar uma nova pasta não aparece disponível
<paulo> está a sombreado, ou seja não está activa
<Raff> e vc axa melhor eu baxa a versao 10.04 ou a mais atual do ubuntu server ?
<gabezao> paulo,
<Doomtron> paulo: posso fazer uma pergunta /
<gabezao> você não tem permissão para criar pasta
<Doomtron> ?
<gabezao> por isso nao está ativa.
<paulo> e como é que eu faço para ter permissão?
<ChronosGOD> eu to rodando a 10.04.
<paulo> me desculpem mas sou muito nabo nisto
<Doomtron> paulo: pq vc quer usar wine ?
<gabezao> paulo, você está tentando criar uma pasta no raiz por acaso?
<ChronosGOD> ainda não faço ideia das mudanças da 11
<Raff> blz, valeu ai
<paulo> sim
<paulo> no /media/
<gabezao> paulo, chmod -R +w /media
<gabezao> no terminal.
<gabezao> como root, ou sudo
<gabezao> sei lá.
<barna> cd /media
<barna> sudo mkdir cdrom
<paulo> Eu estou a usar o wine para correr o FM2010. Segui as instruções que encontrei num forum e correu tudo bem, só que no fim de aparecerem as primeiras páginas do jogo, quando era suposto o jogo começar a pedir-me opções de novo jogo ou jogar jogo salvo, etc aparece uma mensagem que diz que o cd não foi encontrado
<barna> coloca a senha!
<barna> 5min pra mim sair!
<paulo> ok
<paulo> já criei a pasta
<paulo> e agora?
<barna> vai nas confs do wine, onde vc colocou o cdrom
<barna> e em caminho: coloca /media/cdrom
<paulo> e já está?
<picolo> Boa Noite
<peregrinator_six> eita barna, você é que é usuario GNU/Linux de verdade! Super Hero, mesmo se colocando em risco de perder o emprego ajuda um amigo necessitado... UAHSUAHSUHAH
<picolo> Galera ao montar as partições o ubuntu mostra elas no desktop, eu ja desabiltei a op
<peregrinator_six> picolo, boa.
<picolo> opção ns configuracoes do gnome
<picolo> mas aninda continua
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<barna> paulo, ticnicamente sim!
<barna> *tecnicamente
<barna> fui galera!
<barna> amanha eu to de volta!
<picolo> Ate mais
<barna> T+
<paulo> obrigado
<barna> de nada! tamo aki pra ajudar!
<picolo> peregrinator_six, boa
<paulo> Infelizmente não funcionou
<paulo> continua na mesma, mas agora o barna já foi
<Doomtron> paulo: vc quer usar pelo cd ?
<Doomtron> ou uma iso ?
<paulo> eu tenho um cd
<Doomtron> guenta ai que vo instaa o wine
<paulo> mas posso sempre criar uma iso a partir do cd se for melhor
<Doomtron> paulo: a unica coisa que vc fez foi criar a pasta cdrom no /media né ?
<paulo> sim
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> remove ela
<paulo> ok
<Doomtron> sudo rm -rf /media/cdrom
<paulo> já está
<Doomtron> paulo: insere o cd
<paulo> ok
<Doomtron> paulo: deu /
<Doomtron> abre o cd, só pro ubuntu monta ele
<paulo> como é que faço isso?
<Doomtron> paulo: como que faz o que ?
<paulo> como é que monto ele?
<Doomtron> paulo: só abre o cd, no nautilus
<paulo> eu já tenho o cd aberto
<paulo> e agora
<Doomtron> paulo: ls /media/
<paulo> apareceu a azul claro:  FM2010
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> vai la na unidades
<paulo> ok
<Doomtron> clica em autodetectar
<Doomtron> ve se aparece alguma coisa com /media/
<paulo> sim
<Doomtron> como que apareceu ?
<Doomtron> /media/FM2010 ?
<paulo> D:   /media/cdrom/
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> troca pra cdrom por FM2010
<Doomtron> troca cdrom por FM2010*
<paulo> ok
<paulo> e agora?
<Doomtron> como ficou ? D: /media/FM2010 ?
<paulo> sim
<Doomtron> clica em aplicar
<paulo> ok
<Doomtron> tenta executar la
<paulo> vou tentar
<Doomtron> se der erro anota
<paulo> voltou a não dar
<paulo> então é assim:
<paulo> quando inicio o FM2010 aparece a sequancia que quem está familiarizado como jogo, já conhece:
<paulo> aparece uma página com o simbolo sa sports interactive
<paulo> aparece uma pagina com o simbolo da sega
<paulo> aparece uma página que diz: Let's kick racism out of football
<paulo> aparece uma página da war child
<Doomtron> paulo: cara, só o erro ja ta bom
<paulo> aparece uma página dos direitos comerciais
<gabezao> HOAEHEAHOEAHOAEOHEHOAHOOHEA
<gabezao> HOAEHEAHOEAHOAEOHEHOAHOOHEA
<Doomtron> gabezao: não faz assim
<paulo> e depois aparece em fundo a página onde posso optar por um novo jogo, por um jogo já gravado, etc
<paulo> só que por cima tem uma janela dizendo:
<gabezao> MINHA TECLA A+H+O+E travou.
<gabezao> sorry
<paulo> Unable to find football manager 2010 disc, please make sure it is in the drive. E com as opções retry e quit
<Doomtron> paulo: faz o seguinte
<Doomtron> paulo: abre o explorer do wine
<paulo> ora o cd está na drive, por isso julgo que só pode ser o wine que me está aqui a falhar
<Doomtron> paulo: no terminal wine explorer
<Doomtron> acho que isso abre o explorer
<paulo> Aplicações / wine / navegar no disco c:, é isto?
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> pode ser
<paulo> ok
<Doomtron> ai depois vai em meu computardor
<paulo> já escrevi wine explorer
<Doomtron> paulo: iai ?
<paulo> ok
<paulo> e agora?
<Doomtron> ta, to confuso
<Doomtron> vc abriu o explorer ?
<Doomtron> do wine
<paulo> sim
<Doomtron> vai em meu computador
<Doomtron> igual no windows
<paulo> fui à linha de comandos e escrevi wine explorer
<paulo> apareceu uma janela que diz: ficheiro wine em cima
<Doomtron> paulo: abriu um explorer tipo o do windows não ?
<paulo> sim
<paulo> que tem uma barra com várias drives
<paulo> uma delas é o D:\
<Doomtron> paulo: abre ele
<Doomtron> o D:
<paulo> ok
<Doomtron> tem alguma coisa ai dentro ?
<paulo> aparecem-me os ficheiros que estão dentro do cd
<Doomtron> paulo: roda o jogo a partir da i
<Doomtron> dai*
<paulo> se eu carrego em autorun isto roda de novo a instalação do jogo
<Doomtron> paulo: instala ele de novo
<paulo> ok
<paulo> a partir daqui?
<Doomtron> sim
<paulo> Yes
<paulo> muito obrigado
<paulo> funcionou
<paulo> agora vou ter de correr sempre o jogo a partir daqui
<paulo> ?????
<paulo> parece que está mesmo a funcionar
<paulo> excelente
<paulo> muito obrigado
<Doomtron> paulo: rodo ?
<paulo> sim
<paulo> perfeito
<paulo> agora vou passar as próximas horas jogando
<paulo> muito muito obrigado, sou viciadão neste jogo e estava a desesperar por não o conseguir jogar desde que resolvi mudar para o ubuntu
<Doomtron> paulo: blz
<picolo> galera como eu uso o commando apt-get para baixar e instalar a versao mais recente do aplicativo?
<Rafaelzinhu> apt-get install aplicativo
<Doomtron> picolo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get firefox
<Doomtron> picolo: acho que é isso
<Doomtron> e parece que é recomendavel usar o aptitude ao inves do apt-get
<pibarnas> apt-get install
<picolo> humm
<picolo> Mas entao a versao que esta no repositorio do natty nao é a mais recente
<bluene0n> fala galera
<bluene0n> bas noite
<pibarnas> boa
<bluene0n> tá aí peregrinator?
<picolo> Alguem da um dica de um joguinho bom pra linux?
<peregrinator_six> picolo, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=3479#p3479
<picolo> cara , o w3 em imagem ta show, mas o mouse fica muito lento
<Doomtron> picolo: que tpo de jogo ?
<picolo> Gosto de RPG mmo
<shallwe> sr picolo
<shallwe> heroes of newerth :D
<picolo> Rsss, esse é estilo dota ne
<shallwe> the best of all games, eu estava jogando agora mesmo :D uma partida
<Doomtron> tibia
<shallwe> sim
<picolo> Tibia nao ne
<shallwe> aproveita que ta gratis nativo pra linux
<picolo> lkkkkk
<shallwe> vc nao pode escolher todos os bixos mas da pra sentir o gosto do jogo
<shallwe> jogo legal tb e também gratis savage 2 matador :D
<Doomtron> shallwe: foi pra vc que eu falei dos jogos pra linux esses dias ?
<shallwe> sobre o que era?
<Doomtron> acho que não
<shallwe> :)
<Doomtron> alguem perguntou sobre jogos e eu falei uma penca
<shallwe> a bom, não fui eu não, pq eu só jogo heroes of newerth
<shallwe> :D
<pereba> alguém ai tem iphone?
<picolo> Alguem ja jogou regnum?
<shallwe> eu tenho ipod
<picolo> eu tenho um Hiphone server?
<picolo> :P
<shallwe> se vc for perguntar algo sobre colocar musicas com o banshee nao rola :D
<shallwe> o que é hiphone? o.O
<pereba> sou marinheiro de primeira viagem, peguei iphone hoje.. fiz jailbreak e poucas horas depois surgiu um update para o iOS, pode atualizar diboa?
<shallwe> pereba, boa pergunta :D
<shallwe> mas em local errado :D
<pereba> usei o jailbreakme.com tudo online com 1 clique
<shallwe> lol
<shallwe> cara chat errado aqui é sobre linux o.O
<pereba> shallwe: ai que está, se tu souber um canal ideal eu te dou um prêmio (não vale o #iphone)
<shallwe> sei sim #php-br
<shallwe> entra la
<shallwe> la pode tudo
 * peregrinator_six ...
<pereba> esse shallwe não vale nada
<pereba> shallwe: tu não vale 1 centavo heim
<shallwe> pereba, olha la que te deixei uma mensagem ai na outra tela
<pereba> hahahahhaha vai botar terror em outro, shallwe
<picolo> Cara, mas esse hero of newesth e bom?
<pereba> jailbreak é autorizado pelo governo, auhhu vai pifar nada
<pereba> esquema novo tu faz online com 1 clique
<pereba> heheh vou arriscar :)
<Pskol> j
<userlinuxul> olà
<userlinuxul> a todos
<userlinuxul> é minha primeira vez aqui
<userlinuxul> what???
<fosknet> bom dia pessoal..
<fosknet> aqui, foi a Canonical que montou um Cluster ARM com 42 núcleos certo?
<fosknet> então, como eles conseguem isso e nós não conseguimos ne mesmo achar um fabricante pra importar algumas peças pra nós?
<VonNaturAustreVe> Bom dia
<VonNaturAustreVe> estou com uma dúvida
<VonNaturAustreVe> Por exemplo, no sistema de permissões
<VonNaturAustreVe> temos permissões para o dono, grupo e outros
<VonNaturAustreVe> eu preciso criar um usuário que não tenha permissões para fazer nada
<VonNaturAustreVe> mas se existem arquivos no sistema que permitem outros ao menos lerem (permissão read)
<VonNaturAustreVe> o usuário poderia ter acesso a ele
<VonNaturAustreVe> como faria para um usuário não ter acesso a nenhum arquivo?
<Elfon> ola pessoal
<Elfon> tô com um problema...o 18 wheels of steel fica com as letras embaralhadas...instalei pelo wine
<VonNaturAustreVe> Elfon, verifique se as fontes do wine estão instaladas corretamente
<VonNaturAustreVe> acessa o ~/.wine/
<VonNaturAustreVe> lá deve ter um drive_c
<VonNaturAustreVe> nele tem a pasta windows/fonts
<VonNaturAustreVe> experimenta adicionar as fontes lá
<sharch> Alguém usando o Ubuntu 11.04 poderia testar nas configurações do gnome de janela se quando poe a opção da "ação da barra de titulo" para "maximizar verticalmente" ta funcionando? Aqui não importa a opção sempre maximiza para tela cheia
 * lord_daemon very sad =/
<jalmeida> oi
<Rafaelzinhu> oi
<jalmeida> quero instalar um driver wireless no ubuntu, topdog
<Rafaelzinhu> au au au
<jalmeida> anguem sabe de algum tutorial
<jalmeida> rs
<jalmeida> marvell topdog
<Rafaelzinhu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103837
<jalmeida> eu vi esse post
<jalmeida> nao tem nada no link que ele deixou
<Rafaelzinhu> http://austringer.net/wp/index.php/2009/01/27/linux-and-marvell-topdog-wireless/
<Rafaelzinhu> nesse link ensina
<jalmeida> tudo bem , mas onde eu acho esse driver
<jalmeida> NetMW14x.inf
<jalmeida> procurei no site de downloads do mt6458 que e a versao do meu nootbook e nada
<Rafaelzinhu> mas
<Rafaelzinhu> vc não tem
<Rafaelzinhu> o driver no cd?
<Rafaelzinhu> tem que vê qual é o modelo do seu marvell topdog
<jalmeida> esse e o modelo
<jalmeida> http://support.gateway.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?partNumber=1014479R
<gpg> estou com um problema para assistir filmes ou videos, eles aparecem com cores destorcidas, eu uso a placa de video  GeForce 9400 GT
<Rafaelzinhu> gpg assista tv porno de graça pelo http://www.vircio.org/sexo
<Maninho> !abuso | <Rafaelzinhu> gpg assista tv porno de graça pelo http://www.vircio.org/sexo {'Contra as regras da freenode'}
<Rafaelzinhu> Maninho nossa migo, vc é fofoqueiro em
<Rafaelzinhu> eu estava ajudando um usuário
<Maninho> so gosto que as regras se apliquem a todos
<Rafaelzinhu> que disse que está com problemas para assistir vídeo
<Rafaelzinhu> e passei o link para ele testar o video dele
<Rafaelzinhu> claro, as regras tem que se aplicar a todos, e justamente ne migo
<Rafaelzinhu> !abuso | Maninho {'muito fofoqueiro, tá bom de trabalhar em revista de fofoca'}
<ubottu-br> Maninho {'muito fofoqueiro, tá bom de trabalhar em revista de fofoca'}: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Rafaelzinhu> !abuso | Maninho {'eu estava ajudando um usuário que estava com problema no vídeo, então passei o link para ajuda-lo, não tenho culpa desse fofoqueiro levar tudo na maldade'}
<ubottu-br> Maninho {'eu estava ajudando um usuário que estava com problema no vídeo, então passei o link para ajuda-lo, não tenho culpa desse fofoqueiro levar tudo na maldade'}: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Rafaelzinhu> tb tenho meu direito de defesa ne migo
<Maninho> -.-
<Maninho> troll frescurento hahahaha foi pro brejo
<xGrind> salve salve \o
<Maninho> xGrind, /o
<xGrind> Maninho; xavecando vc ae? hahuauha
<Rafaelzinhu> xGrind cuidado que a dona fifi fofoca tudo rs
<Maninho> lol
<xGrind> ahuauh
<Maninho> como é duro ser lindo
 * Maninho lol
<xGrind> só nesse canal q tem 'regras'. parece microsoft tnc
<xGrind> insert; eae maluco
<xGrind> illuminarch; da um jeito no seu amor ali ;x
<Maninho> DROP TABLE IF EXISTS `troll`;
<xGrind> to kerendo configurar o chat do facebook no pidgin, mas nao lembro como q eu fiz da outra vez ;x
<xGrind> vejo tutorial mas nao da certo
<Maninho> aqui tah foda esse banco de dados que nao da certo lol
<Rafaelzinhu> eu te ajudaria se vc não fosse tão x9 ¬¬
<Maninho> nao estou pedindo ajuda
<Maninho> =]
<Rafaelzinhu> então pq disse no canal u.u
<Rafaelzinhu> tá pedindo implicitamente rs
<Maninho> disse para o xGrind
<Rafaelzinhu> o canal é publico, disse a todos u.U
<Maninho> tenho + 1 fan
<Rafaelzinhu> tire o `
<Rafaelzinhu> DROP TABLE IF EXISTS troll;
<Maninho> hahaha lol
<Celsinho> alguém sabe um programa que rode wmv ? no ubuntu ?
<Rafaelzinhu> Celsinho http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=30227.0
<xGrind> Celsinho; vlc deve rodar
 * Maninho chuta o mono {'-.-'}
<xGrind> consegui conectar o face nessa p* de pidgin\ o
<illuminarch> xGrind que amor ?
<Celsinho> xGrind, sim sim, o vlc roda sim!
<Celsinho> acabei de configurar
<Celsinho> :)
<xGrind> Celsinho; o/
<OneSr> Galera alguém ja usou aqui um plugin jquery chamado uploadfy ?
<Celsinho> \o
<xGrind> OneSr; plugin do q?
<Rafaelzinhu> OneSr eu utilizo na minha rede
<Rafaelzinhu> OneSr http://www.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> OneSr se logue no perfil, e envie uma foto
<Rafaelzinhu> to utilizando lá :)
<Rafaelzinhu> xGrind upload em flash de arquivos
<Maninho> OneSr, uploadify ^^ #php-br
<Maninho> la acredito que sera mais eficiente
<OneSr> Maninho, ninguém responde
<Maninho> 0.0
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, cara então você talvez possa me tirar uma dúvida
<Rafaelzinhu> OneSr rapaz, aqui os canais tão largados, se você quer suporte de verdade, acesse a minha rede
<Maninho> xGrind, http://www.uploadify.com/demos/
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, eu testei em todos navegadores, no IE e até aparece a barra de progreso, mais simplesmente nã envia a imagem ¬¬
<OneSr> no IE ele*
<Rafaelzinhu> raro
<Rafaelzinhu> comigo funciona em todos os browsers
<Rafaelzinhu> tá usando qual versão do ie?
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, testei da 6 a 9, mesmo problema
<Rafaelzinhu> com 6 não vai pegar mesmo
<Rafaelzinhu> tem que ser do 8 pra cima
<Rafaelzinhu> aqui funciona com o 8 e 9
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, sim vi isso na documentação ... estranho que não me apresenta erro algum ¬¬
<Rafaelzinhu> tá dando erro de javascript não?
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, não porque nos demias browsers stá tudo OK
<OneSr> demais*
<Rafaelzinhu> mas nem todos browsers intepretam o javascript da mesma forma
<Rafaelzinhu> no IE
<Rafaelzinhu> la na barra de status
<Rafaelzinhu> no rodape
<Rafaelzinhu> não ta dando nenhum erro de js?
<Rafaelzinhu> pq ele utiliza jquery
<Rafaelzinhu> eu até adaptei o meu
<Rafaelzinhu> para armazenar os uploads no banco de dados
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, sim o meu também da adaptado, no IR não aparece erro algum, nem no console da quela ferramenta para desenvolvedores o.O
<Rafaelzinhu> raro
<Rafaelzinhu> OneSr http://www.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> OneSr testa la com o meu
<Rafaelzinhu> talvez seja o seu browser
<Rafaelzinhu> pq ate agora não tive reclamações desse framework
<bluene0n> fala povo
<xGrind> bluene0n; \o
<bluene0n> xGrind, como direcionar uma msg.
<bluene0n> pq tipo, vc falou comigo agora
<bluene0n> e ficou marcado com uma linha laranja
<xGrind> bluene0n; depende. eu uso o xchat. vc usa oq pra entrar no IRC?
<bluene0n> Quassel IRC.
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, mesmo problema que eu, porém ninguém o respondeu http://www.uploadify.com/forums/discussion/7594/doesnt-start-uploading-in-ie/p1
<Rafaelzinhu> OneS o meu ta funcionando de boa no ie
<Rafaelzinhu> talvez seja a versão do framework
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, estou ficando maluco com isso já, porcaria não me gera errao algum ..
<OneSr> Rafaelzinhu, testei em outra máquina, mesmo problema .. funciona e todos menos no IE ¬¬
<liuxman> boa tarde
<liuxman> alguém aqui esta estudando para lpic 101
<liuxman> ???
<UdontKnow> liuxman: sinceramente, pra que fazer isso?
<liuxman> sera que não vale apena ?
 * peregrinator_six ...
<UdontKnow> liuxman: na minha opiniao, definitivamente nao
<liuxman> quais os motivos
<UdontKnow> liuxman: se quer certificacao, escolha uma que realmente te testa, como rhce
<UdontKnow> liuxman: provinha de multipla escolha com comandinhos bobos e que nao se aplicam ao mundo real
<liuxman> red hat não é direcionada para distro ?
<UdontKnow> e a distro e composta do que mesmo? dos mesmos pacotes que tem em qualquer distro :-)
<UdontKnow> e mundo corporativo nao quer saber de debian, slackware, arch, ou qualquer outra coisa
<liuxman> não existem wizards diferentes em cada uma delas ?
<UdontKnow> o que importa pro mundo corporativo e redhat/centos, com minorias que aceitam suse ou ubuntu server
<UdontKnow> mas sao minorias
<UdontKnow> o grande foco e redhat/centos
<liuxman> pelo que li, o lpi e direcionado ao generico
<liuxman> sem wizards e talz
<UdontKnow> ta, mas lpi eh provinha boba com testes de multipla escolha
<UdontKnow> coisa que qualquer toupeira que pegue um pass4sure e pague a prova passa
<liuxman> vc é certificado ?
<UdontKnow> liuxman: so rhce
<UdontKnow> lpi nao, nunca achei que isso me adicionasse algo
<liuxman> por que nao faz uma lpi só vai te ajudar
<UdontKnow> liuxman: lol
<UdontKnow> nao vai
<UdontKnow> acredite
<liuxman> kkk
<UdontKnow> liuxman: estou nesse mercado ha mais de 17 anos. nao vai
<liuxman> e esse papo de que a lpi e a segunda certificacao mais procurada do mercado
<UdontKnow> bobagem na minha opiniao
<liuxman> qual seria a distro que vc recomenda estudar do zero sem wizards
<UdontKnow> qualquer uma. a base e a mesma
<liuxman> eu sou viciado em area grafica
<UdontKnow> ja volto
<liuxman> ok
<UdontKnow> liuxman: e o que tem a "area grafica" (sei la o que vc quis dizer com isso) a ver com a escolha de distro?
<liuxman> faz tempo que usei slackware, e no inicio era tudo em shell, agora estou usando ubuntu e ainda so no grafico kkk. quero instalar so o basico e ir montando entende ?
<UdontKnow> qualquer distro
<liuxman> tudo que eu baixo vem com area grafica
<liuxman> live cd e tudo mais
<UdontKnow> liuxman: so vc aprender a ler
<UdontKnow> liuxman: faz bootstrap na mao
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> sabem o que é mais legal :D quando vc coloca pra gravar um ddvd um 4X e ele faz o favor de gravar na velocidade máxima :D o blz
<shallwe> o que é area grafica? o.O
<globe_rs> boa tarde....
<shallwe> eu trabalho com design e tem essa area :D grafica que é quando mandamos para impressão
<shallwe> boas
<liuxman> kkk
<shallwe> lol dvd de 4x ja ta em 14x hahhaha ja ta com cheiro de queimado até
<liuxman> area grafica seria o kde ou gnome por exemplo
<shallwe> a ta o X vc diz :D
<liuxman> pode ser X
<shallwe> entendi
<shallwe> o meu x é unity :D
<liuxman> eu estava perguntando ao colegua qual a distru usar para estudos
<shallwe> que tipo de estudos?
<liuxman> uma como antigamente que vc tinha que instalar o Xfree86 separado
<liuxman> LPI
<liuxman> so um segundo
<liuxman> entao
<liuxman> dai o mano vem falar que lpi nao presta talz
<liuxman> o melhor e rhce e coisas assim
<shallwe> que mano?
<liuxman> UdontKnow
<shallwe> vc usa linux desde quando?
<shallwe> lol ele é o admin e tem mais de 50 anos :P acho que vc deveria escutar ele
<shallwe> mas o slackware é legal
<shallwe> tem que ser feito tudo na mão tudo compilado 1 por 1
<liuxman> eu so nao entendi o por que da rudeza
<liuxman> eu ja usei faz tempo
<liuxman> usei a versao 6 ate 7.1
<liuxman> era uma perturbacao
<UdontKnow> shallwe: uso linux desde agosto de 93
<shallwe> é muito difícil e complicado ficar compilando tudo
<shallwe> UdontKnow, então, vc é um dos pais do linux :D
<UdontKnow> liuxman: qualquer distro tem o modo quero-fazer-eu-mesmo
<UdontKnow> liuxman: e nem por isso te acrescnta algo
<liuxman> claro que sim
<liuxman> discordo
<shallwe> é o ubuntu tem um sistema pra ti fazer seu disco nao tem? :D
<shallwe> mas acho que ja é pacotes prontos dai
<liuxman> quando vc pega uma versao que vem tudo feito o cara vira usuario de desktop como me tornei
<liuxman> so clicando botao
<UdontKnow> Isso ta me lembrando a epoca que saiu gentoo
<liuxman> outro dia pra instalar um apache me incomodei kkk
<liuxman> eu vacilei
<UdontKnow> o povo achava que ficava mais inteligente pq via 1 milhao de linhas passando na tela
<shallwe> UdontKnow, isso não era slack era gentoo que eu queria falar hahaha
<liuxman> kkk
<shallwe> pois é 1 semana pra deixar o sistema redondo rodando
<shallwe> ubuntu vc instala em 30 min e roda a mesma coisa hahaha
<liuxman> meu ideal e voltar a entender o sistema sem ficar preso as telas do X
<shallwe> ué mas instala ubuntu e sai do X :D simples
<liuxman> estou falando do ubuntu agora
<shallwe> nao tem a necessidade de ficar instalando um getoo da vida se o processo final será o mesmo
<shallwe> aa bom :)
<liuxman> mas vou instalar uma versao minima so pra apanhar
<shallwe> tem o tal de Damn linux
<shallwe> acho que é isso 50 mb
<shallwe> mas até ele tem um X :D
<liuxman> tem uma minima de 19 meguinha
<shallwe> qual?
<liuxman> a propria ubuntu
<shallwe> aa bom isso eu não sabia :D
<shallwe> deve ser só o kernel
<UdontKnow> shallwe: nao. so o kernel nao faz nada
<liuxman> a final LPI ou RHCE
<liuxman> se LPI nao presta por que tem tanta gente falando bem
<shallwe> UdontKnow, se vc diz eu acredito pq eu sou usuário final :P
<UdontKnow> liuxman: leia sobre as 2 e tire suas conclusoes
<UdontKnow> liuxman: mas eu nem perderia tempo com lpi.
<liuxman> eu quero ver as pessoas falando ja cancei de ler amigo
<UdontKnow> liuxman: ficou sabendo de rhce 2 horas atras e cansou de ler?
<UdontKnow> lol
<liuxman> tu acha que nao conheço red hat
<shallwe> e se tivesse lido mais teria escrito cansei com S :P
<shallwe> ou ta lendo muito ingles
<liuxman> conheci isso antes do caldera
<UdontKnow> liuxman: s vc conhece ou nao x ou y, indifere pra mim
<liuxman> pois e
<shallwe> lol la se foi mais um dvd agora o brasero não para de piscar a luz depois de criando checkum :(
<liuxman> kkkk
<UdontKnow> liuxman: se nao precisa do que eu to falando, boa sorte la. vou fazer algo pra ajudar quem precise
<shallwe> como eu odeio esse brasero sempre tive problemas com ele :P
<shallwe> vou instalar outro aqui
<liuxman> amigo eu li o que disse so nao entendo sua grosseria
<UdontKnow> desculpa qualquer coisa entao
<shallwe> liuxman, lol vc não vai conseguir fazer ele mudar isso :D
<liuxman> deve ser falta ...
<shallwe> é o jeito do cara :D mas é nosso querido admin que ajuda as pessoas
<liuxman> de descanso
<liuxman> kkk
<liuxman> cara as vezes prefiro falar com que nao sabe nada
<liuxman>  pelo menos e possivel conversar
 * peregrinator_six entende agora por que ontem o shallwe foi chamando de "cara que não vale um centavo..."
 * peregrinator_six *chamando...
 * peregrinator_six *chamado...
<UdontKnow> peregrinator_six: pq?
 * peregrinator_six pergunta pra quem disse isso sobre ele ontem se tá interessado em saber...
<UdontKnow> e quem falou?
<liuxman> bah
<liuxman> que coisa
<liuxman> irmao to vazando kkk
<UdontKnow> liuxman: corre pro banheiro, nao vaza no tapete nao
<liuxman> hoje é domingo nem quero me stressar com besteira.
<liuxman> falou ai rivotril
<UdontKnow> estressar??
<UdontKnow> ninguem falando com o cara e ele estressa, ainda chama alguem de rivotril
<UdontKnow> piada pronta do dia
<liuxman> falow tio
<liuxman> um abraço na galera do bar
<UdontKnow> o_O
<UdontKnow> shallwe: e ai mano jones?
<shallwe> lol :)
<shallwe> fui pegar um sol, afinal preciso de melanina :D
<liuxman> kk
<liuxman> salvo pelo botao ignorar kkk
<UdontKnow> lol
<UdontKnow> cada um que aparece
<Ricardo__> como ta o ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Ricardo__> bugado q nem o 11.04?
<peregrinator_six> não mesmo1
<peregrinator_six> !
<peregrinator_six> bem melhor, mas ainda é beta, ai já viu né...
<Ricardo__> se a base é unity rola compiz entao ne
<Ricardo__> coisa q nao rola no g3
<Ricardo__> gs
<Ricardo__> vou colocar ele so no 12.04 e ai deixar
<peregrinator_six> claro que rola rapa...
<peregrinator_six> vai pesquisar sobre antes de afirmar isso, de um pulo no youtube e vera'os videos do gnome 3 com o compiz
<Ricardo__> nem eh bom usar compiz
<peregrinator_six> beelza.
<Ricardo__> os bugs sempre vem dali
<peregrinator_six> e por que não.?!
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> você quem sabe...
<Ricardo__> 50% dos bugs quando usava ubuntu era do compiz
<peregrinator_six> uso o commpiz aqui e não tem nenhum bugnão..
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> *compiz...
<Ricardo__> to mais interessado no fedora 16 eu acho
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, só pegar fiote....
<Ricardo__> o brfs nao ta estavel ainda ne?
<peregrinator_six> não sei, não uso o fedora, não me pronuncio...
<liuxman> ta conseguindo baixar ai
<peregrinator_six> yes
<pibarnas> o F16 final ainda não foi lançado.
<liuxman> show
<liuxman> minha queixa de usuario e nao conseguir jogar fifa no linux kkk
<peregrinator_six> liuxman, compra um video game que se conseguia... :P
<liuxman> haaa novas
<liuxman> o poder computacional de um desktop seria capaz de rodar um jogo por exemplo
<liuxman> mas como nao tem emulador bom fico jogando no windows ainda
<liuxman> sim
<liuxman> sim
<liuxman> medonho kkk
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> alguém sabe como eu deixo o unity 2d como default?
<shallwe> tenho que toda hora fazer logout pra mudar
<shallwe> ubuntu 11.10 :D
<igorklem> shallwe: procura por login screen
<igorklem> no menu do unity
<igorklem> ou tela de login se estiver em pt
<shallwe> igorklem, vamos ver
<shallwe> tem nada :( a unica coisa de login é perguntando se quero entrar automaticamente e  mudar senha mais nada
<barna> shallwe, to usando o 11.04 com gnome classico!
<barna> no gdm eu coloquei gnome classico e toda vez q entro ele ja entra no classico!
<barna> automaticamente!
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-24
<tiagoscd> valeu Freax e felipealmeida, muito obrigado :)
<felipealmeida> tranquilo, nao instalando trojan tah beleza :P
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: uehauehaue, tá no windows:
<tiagoscd> ?
<felipealmeida> nope
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<felipealmeida> descobri ha poucas semanas que o meu provedor deixa para todos (os outros) usuarios o roteador dele aberto para acesso pelo IP externo, com senha e login do manual :X
<baladeprata> é o que mais tem por ai, felipealmeida
<baladeprata> hehe
<felipealmeida> absurdo
<felipealmeida> roteador VOIP
<felipealmeida> podem ateh reconfigurar numeros de telefone.... log de ligacoes...
<baladeprata> podem redirecionar a saida das portas
<baladeprata> as entradas
<baladeprata> roubar dados e meio mundo de coisa
<baladeprata> tenta conseguir um desconto com seu provedor em troca da dica
<baladeprata> hahaha
<baladeprata> ou processa eles por não oferecerem proteção dso dados
<felipealmeida> eu ocloquei o roteador VOIP dentro da LAN, descobri minha senha SIP, e to feliz :)
<baladeprata> ainda assim
<baladeprata> é uma falha grave no serviço deles
<felipealmeida> se é
<felipealmeida> mas essas coisas de segurança é complicado
<felipealmeida> vc diz o que tem de errado, e dizem que vc tá hackeando o serviço
<baladeprata> e de certa forma deixa todos os clientes vulneráveis
<baladeprata> se eles não tiverem como provar isso, nada feito
<felipealmeida> isso é fato
<baladeprata> e você nãoe staria hackeando, pois a senha é a mesma da fábrica
<felipealmeida> bom, na verdade isso é hackear
<baladeprata> é
<baladeprata> hahaha
<baladeprata> eu pensei depois que escrevi
<felipealmeida> mas é hacker um roteador que está na minha casa
<felipealmeida> com dados que são meus
<felipealmeida> problema é hackear o roteador dos outros
<baladeprata> então
<baladeprata> eu conversaria com um advogado e veria uma possibilidade de processar
<felipealmeida> processar é dificil, pois eu não fiquei vulnerável
<baladeprata> tem mais é que botar nesses provedores
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: sempre consulte um advogado antes de acionar seu provedor
<felipealmeida> mas posso pelo menos avisar
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: ou simplesmente se proteja
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: e mude de provedor de serviço
<felipealmeida> Rudolf: isso já está feito
<felipealmeida> Rudolf: pra mim está valendo a pena ficar
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: hehehehehe
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: pior para quem 'compartilha' o problema com vc
<felipealmeida> Rudolf: serviço é rapido, barato, tenho hardware de VOIP de graça
<felipealmeida> Rudolf: para todos os outros usuários que não conseguem saber disso, aí é foda
<baladeprata> rápido e barato, não é a toa que tem essa falha
<baladeprata> haha
<felipealmeida> baladeprata: eles usavam um roteador razoável
<felipealmeida> da linksys
<jxajro> Por favor alguém sabe como eu recupero os arquivos que originais que estavam na pasta de arquivos de som do ubuntu 11.10   /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/????
<felipealmeida> mas trocaram para um roteador nacional
<felipealmeida> terrivel
<baladeprata> jxajro, ainda tem o disco de instalação?
<baladeprata> live cd ou usb
<jxajro> sim tenho! :)
<baladeprata> acredito que é só dar um boot por ele e copiar os arquivos
<baladeprata> não tenho certeza, mas deve ser isso
<jxajro> só preciso saber quais são os arquivos...até acho que não falta nenhum mas parece que deletei sem querer um deles.
<jxajro> aaah! é verdade!
<jxajro> posso ver isso sim! :)
<jxajro> ok...
<jxajro> preciso só ter certeza que não apaguei nada
<jxajro> tentei editar o arquivo desktop-loggin.ogg mas não consegui :(
<jxajro> tive que por o original de volta no lugar.
<jxajro> tenho o CD live CD
<baladeprata> jxajro, então mão na massa e recupera os arquivos!
<baladeprata> :)
<jxajro> ok...acredito que não tenha sumido nada demais. Não entendi porque não consegui editar o arquivo mas deixa pra lá! vou seguir as instruções que vcs disseram e colocar o arquivo faltante no lugar.
<jxajro> Valeu baladeprata! :)
<jxajro> abração a todos! :)
<baladeprata> jxajro, talvez algum plugin faltando no software que usou
<baladeprata> ou má configuração da placa de áudio
<baladeprata> só uma dica, antes de alterar qualquer arquivo do sistema, faça um backup
<baladeprata> uma cópia do arquivo, e sempre tem em mãos o disco de instalação
<baladeprata> ele deve ser seu amigo inseparável
<jxajro> opa...perai..como assim plugin?
<jxajro> ah sim...o CD do Ubuntu 11.10 tá aqui.
<jxajro> mas deixa....o que eu queria está feito
<jxajro> ah...digam ao overlog quando ele voltar que o link que ele mandou me ajudou a entender isto.
<jxajro> só quero garantir que nada da pasta foi deletado por engano
<jxajro> to vendo que o Linux é bem sensível...se tiver um pêlo fora do lugar ele já dá pau.
<Rudolf> he
<Celso> buenas
<jxajro> bem....grato a todos novamente! Abraços e boa semana a todos!
<Celso> !paste
<Celso> alguem usando emesene no ubuntu 12.10 esta com essa msg de erro?
<Celso> http://pastebin.com/Nqpni1x6
<Celso> ainda aparece está mensagem falando que tenho pacotes obsoletos
<Celso> http://imagebin.org/229567
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem entende de hospedagem de site  cakephp ?
<sistematico> Uma hospedagem que aceite CakePHP é uma hospedagem que aceite PHP, certo?
<jardelvdas> sistematico, certo, mandei pro ar porem na index nao aparece o conteudo
<jardelvdas> tentei fazer isso http://blog.cakephp-brasil.org/2008/05/24/instalacao-recomendada-mais-segura/
<jardelvdas> mas nao funcionou
<___tortuguito> alguem
<___tortuguito> on?
<xuxucoo> alguem on?
<orelhinhas> oi
<xuxucoo> ore
<xuxucoo> optiklenz
<xuxucoo> aonde altero a porta
<xuxucoo> do apache/
<xuxucoo> onde fica a conf
<xuxucoo> ker dizer
<xuxucoo> kk
<optiklenz> ports.conf
<optiklenz> ou no seu vhost
<xuxucoo> optiklenz
<xuxucoo> NameVirtualHost *:9025
<xuxucoo> Listen 9025
<xuxucoo> aki neh?
<optiklenz> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/bind.html
<optiklenz> rtfm
<xuxucoo> preciso
<xuxucoo> de help
<xuxucoo> Desempacotando webmin (de webmin_1.600_all.deb) ...
<xuxucoo> dpkg: problemas de dependência impedem a configuração de webmin:
<xuxucoo>  webmin depende de libnet-ssleay-perl; porém:
<xuxucoo>   Pacote libnet-ssleay-perl não está instalado.
<xuxucoo>  webmin depende de libauthen-pam-perl; porém:
<xuxucoo>   Pacote libauthen-pam-perl não está instalado.
<xuxucoo>  webmin depende de libio-pty-perl; porém:
<xuxucoo>   Pacote libio-pty-perl não está instalado.
<xuxucoo>  webmin depende de apt-show-versions; porém:
<xuxucoo>   Pacote apt-show-versions não está instalado.
<xuxucoo> dpkg: erro processando webmin (--install):
<xuxucoo>  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<xuxucoo> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<xuxucoo>  webmin
<Deivan> Olá.  Alguém saberia me informar se existe algum tipo de barra de progresso gráfica genérica para incorporar a scripts para que esses exibam essa barra enquanto estiverem trabalhando?
<Deivan> Hum...  Já achei.
<Deivan> AFK
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf:  dia
<overlog> bom dia pessoal.
<fcoambrozio> bom dia overlog
<Ursinha> bom dia gente :)
<Ursinha> oops
<overlog> bom dia Ursinha
<Ursinha> :)
<overlog> ;-)
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<fcoambrozio> bom dia a todos
<Sorentto> bom dia. o/
<Ursinha> bom dia :D
<Celso> bom dia
<Celso> alguem usando a versao 12.10 teve problemas com o emesene?
<Celso> http://pastebin.com/Nqpni1x6
<Celso> http://imagebin.org/229567
<Celso> aparece essas duas mensagens e fiquei indeciso se o problema é a versão do python ou lib
<shooter__> sobre o Ubuntu 12.10 qdo sera liberada a versao LTS beta
<fcoambrozio> shooter__, o 12.10 não será LTS :)
<shooter__> fcoambrozio: mais a versao beta 2 ja pode ser baixada?
<shooter__> porque tenho o 12.04
<shooter__> e qdo tento instalar ta dando conflito
<fcoambrozio> shooter__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule - beta 2 daqui a 3 dias
<shooter__> e nao tera conflito?
<fcoambrozio> o que seria conflito?
<shooter__> tipo qual seria a grande diferença dele para o atual
<fcoambrozio> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/primeiro-beta-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-lancado.html
<fcoambrozio> aqui tem uma descrição das mudanças
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Eu posso ter no mesmo computador 2 placas de rede com a mesma faixa de IP
<pauloolhos> sem sentido
<pauloolhos> nao da certo nao
<pauloolhos> obrigado
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<x-warrior> Eai galera beleza? Seguinte, estou numa rede que só me permite conexões na porta 80 e 443, pra burlar isso criei um servidor ssh fora da rede na porta 443. Crio um tunnel com ssh -D e redireciono os sockets pra lá. Funciona tranquilo, mas eu queria poder acessar via rdp um computador que esta na rede do servidor ssh. TEm como eu mandar a conexao do RDP por dentro desse tunnel?
<felipealmeida> x-warrior: use a opcao -Llocalport:remoteserver:remoteport ao ssh
<felipealmeida> ele criara uma porta local que se conectara atraves do servidor ssh em remotehost:remoteport
<felipealmeida> daih eh soh usar localhost:localport para se conectar
<felipealmeida> Isso soh serve para TCP
<x-warrior> felipealmeida: obrigado. Mas acho que talvez eu nao tenha sido claro, no caso... em minha casa, eu tenho um servidor (.254) que consigo acessar por SSH na porta 443. Tenho o meu computador (.69) que eu acesso pela rede interna tranquilamente.  Agora estou atras de um firewall que só me permite conexões na 80 e 443. Crio o tunnel com -D, configuro o proxy dos socks no firefox e consigo acessar o localhost (que no caso é o .254
<x-warrior> Mas preciso acessar o .69 apartir do .254 que estou acessando pelo tunnel
<felipealmeida> man ssh, olhe por -L
<x-warrior> felipealmeida: feito, funcionou obrigado \o/
<Rudolf> burrrrrp!
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> meninas
<MarconM> \o
<kernel> essa foi pra voce Ursinha
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<danielcastro>  boa tarde pessoal
<overlog> ae gente, voltei
<overlog> boa tarde!
<danielcastro> alguem je trocou o kernel de algum celular android?
<kernel> #android-br
<kernel> :)
<danielcastro> valew
<MarconM> boa tarde meninos
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> danielcastro: to querendo fzer isso
<MarconM> motorola defy
<MarconM> to querendo colocar o android ics 4.0
<danielcastro> pois é
<danielcastro> tenho um galaxy s tem um kernel que ele tem zram
<taranto> senhores
<AMrDan>  e ai galera..
<AMrDan> Preciso de gravar um dvd com um video, fotos e tal... queria fazer uma coisa legal, mas tenho pouco tempo pra fazer .. alguem sabe de algum prog facil de mexer?
<Rudolf> AMrDan: k3b
<AMrDan> Rudolf, vlw .. vou tentar.. :)
<fcoambrozio> boa tarde pessoal!
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: tarde
<fcoambrozio> tudo em ordem Rudolf?
<overlog> boa tarde fcoambrozio
<fcoambrozio> blz overlog ?
<overlog> td de boa...
<overlog> ..desculpe a demora nas respostas... ta meio corrido aqui hj...
<fcoambrozio> tranquilo overlog
<d70> alguem sabe oq significa "IRQ: 0.99 No irq handler for vector (-1) " ?
<felipealmeida> yellow
<gedsonrios> Salve salve
<gedsonrios> Comunicar a todos que a palestra sobre Linux Ubuntu e suas tecnologias na semana SBC na UEMA foi um sucesso
<gedsonrios> Representantes da VIVO participaram da palestra e acharam a iniciativa muito boa
<ltspuser_04> eae moçada, alguém usa boot pxe via Compact Flash card?
<annakamilla> olá gente
<annakamilla> tudo bom ?
<annakamilla> alguem tem um positivo unique n4200 rodando ubuntu ?
<annakamilla> adzoraria se alguem respondesse
<annakamilla> errei adoraria
<tiagoscd> noitee
<romil> tiagoscd boa noite
<tiagoscd> romil: o/
<rico[auei]> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rico[auei]> alguem manja de centos 5.8 ?
<tiagoscd> rico[auei]: #centos
<namorado_do_silv> alguem
<namorado_do_silv> ai ja instalou centos 5.8?
<namorado_do_silv> pode me tirar uma duvida?
<ricorico> Rudolf
<ricorico> ta aE?
<alexactis> boa noite meu povo, o que a de bom?
<tiagoscd> boa noite alexactis :)
<tiagoscd> nada de bom, e por aí?
<alexactis> nada de bom tambem...
<alexactis> queria  saber onde aprendo mais sobre Linux, Programação etc...
<alexactis> tipo, estudar para certificação
<tiagoscd> alexactis: mas qual certificação? a LPI?
<alexactis> virar um expert no assunto, tá ligado? isso seria bom no meu curriculo
<alexactis> é
<alexactis> um colega meu me mostrou um material do Linux Brasil é bom?
<tiagoscd> alexactis: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/guia-pratico-certificacao-lpi.html
<alexactis> programação vc manja?
<tiagoscd> alexactis: sim :)
<tiagoscd> qual sua dúvida?
<tiagoscd> alexactis: nunca vi o material do Linux Brasil
<alexactis> o que vc recomenda para um iniciante? ví coisa pouca na faculdade sobre Javascript, confeço que me dei mau na matéria mas acho que foi pq foi mostrado a toque de caixa
<alexactis> tudo atropelado...
<tiagoscd> alexactis: eu recomendo estudar C para começar
<tiagoscd> pode ser bem simples e legal de trabalhar
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-25
<alexactis> C, bom mais algum?
<alexactis> depois vem C++  C#
<tiagoscd> alexactis: Python também é legal
<alexactis> ou algo do tipo?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: hello master of puppets
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: everything all right?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: opa, tudo certo e por aí? :)
<alexactis> mas o que vc aconselha mesmo para me introduzir no mundo da programação é o C?
<alexactis> é bem verdade que já aprendi a programar em Delphi, mas foi a muito tempo
<tiagoscd> alexactis: procure por lógica de programação, é onde tudo começa
<alexactis> Lógica de Programação tinha um livro sobre isso, pena que doei para o sêbo
<tiagoscd> alexactis: tem vários tutoriais na net
<Rudolf> alexactis: eu recomendo C e depois C++ para OOP
<Rudolf> alexactis: as duas são feias
<Rudolf> alexactis: mas vc aprende melhor os conceitos
<Rudolf> alexactis: depois você migra para Java ou Python
<Fisico> python é bacana hein Rudolf
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, mas encobre algumas teorias bem "raw" da programação
<Rudolf> Fisico: como por exemplo ponteiros e tratamento de string em C
<Rudolf> Fisico: as "bibliotecas" em python que tratam string são ótimas
<Fisico> é, por esse lado sim
<Fisico> é bem prático python
<Rudolf> Fisico: até d+
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> até uma mula como eu programa em python
<Fisico> o q era mais chato é a identação, mas agora tem esses eric, geany
<Fisico> mula como eu né Rudolf
<Fisico> kk
<Fisico> vc programa muito
<alexactis> hehehe então vai servir pra mim hehehe
<alexactis> se uma mula programa em Phyton eu programo tambem huahuahua
<tiagoscd> estou desenvolvendo em python por aqui: http://150.162.216.5:8080
<alexactis> eu acho...
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: django?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: sim
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: queria aprender django, mas me falta tempo e "development" não é meu foco
<Rudolf> agora por exemplo tenho um trabalho de estratégia para fazer
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<Rudolf> " Você é o principal executivo da empresa selecionada, com real interesse em obter
<Rudolf> vantagem competitiva, amplicando suas perspectivas de mercado, obtendo maior agilidade
<Rudolf> e qualidade no atendimento ao consumidor e reduzindo seus custos operacionais. A força
<Rudolf> da globalização, ambiente competitivo e consequente abertuda de mercado, do potencial
<Rudolf> de uso da TI, das mudanças bruscas do mercado, e turbulências permanentes nos negócios,
<Rudolf> a EQUIPE deve desenvolver uma análise estratégica, visando obter real vantagem competi-
<Rudolf> tiva, bem como o planejamento da organização em estudo."
<Rudolf> malz, achei que ia sair numa unica linha
<Rudolf> ooops
<felipealmeida> esse irc tá é lento hoje
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: entendi
<alexactis> e tem que fazer isso em quanto tempo?
<Rudolf> alexactis: quarta-feira
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuee
<Rudolf> fim de semana improdutivo
<alexactis> vixi
<Rudolf> alexactis: é sussa
<Rudolf> alexactis: to por dentro da matéria
<Rudolf> alexactis: SWOT e Forças de Porter
<alexactis> e o resto do grupo
<Rudolf> alexactis: sem grupo
<Rudolf> alexactis: odeio trabalho em grupo
<alexactis> a tá menos mau
<alexactis> eu tambem...
<alexactis> mesmo em grupo eu faço o meu separado
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiuehiueh
<Rudolf> alexactis: por aí
<Fisico> tb odeio trabalho em grupo, seminarios em grupo
<Rudolf> he4h5e4eh54
<Rudolf> Fisico: dificil achar alguém que saiba trabalhar em grupo
<Rudolf> Fisico: que tome para si parte do trabalho sem esperar
<Rudolf> Fisico: estou nesse dilema com o projeto de fisica 3
<Rudolf> Fisico: nem um pouco afim de trabalhar com os lesas
<Rudolf> lesmas
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas serei obrigado
<alexactis> os kras não sabem nem pesquisar...
<Fisico> kkkk
<Fisico> Rudolf:  eu te ajudo se conseguir
<Fisico> vamos fazer em grupo, nós dois
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> alexactis: não sabem "googlear" ou mesmo usar e-mail
<Rudolf> alexactis: veja, 11 caras 2 garotas
<Rudolf> s
<alexactis> eu fiz um trabalho fácinho, como ninguem se pronunciou tomei a frente e dividi o trabalho
<Rudolf> alexactis: 3 receberam meu e-mail
<alexactis> só tinha que pesquisar e fazer um resumo da parte que leu, eu ia fazer minha parte e juntar tudo no trabalho, fazer os slides e apresentar...
<Rudolf> alexactis: inadimissível 2º ano de engenharia não saber usar nada além de facebook
<Rudolf> alexactis: fudeu
<alexactis> os kras copiaram partes de livros achados no google e tenho certeza que não se deram o trabalho nem de ler o que tava escrito lá
<alexactis> outro me mandouum resumo de 6 linhas de uma parte do livro de 15 páginas
<alexactis> ai desistí fiz o meu sozinho e entreguei ao professor
<Rudolf> uhuehieuhieuheiuh
<Rudolf> inaptos
<Fisico> Rudolf:  falando nisso, vc num teve aula hj?
<alexactis> e os cursos hoje em dia tem matéria para ensinar como pesquisar, utilizar as regras da ABNT etc...
<Rudolf> Fisico: tive, mas minha semana no trampo vai ser foda
<Rudolf> Fisico: amanhã tenho uma migração de firewall as 18:30 e não vou ter tempo de terminar o trabalho para quarta
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: falto hoje e amanhã (FU!)
<Fisico> entendi
<Fisico> hehe
<Fisico> Rudolf:  amanha é a entrega da monografia, espero num me lascar e ter refazer pela 30 vez..
<Rudolf> provas a partir de sexta-feira
<Rudolf> Fisico: professor de engenharia de metodos
<Rudolf> Fisico: parecia ser o cara na primeira aula
<Rudolf> Fisico: tremendo de um enrolão
<Rudolf> PUTA QUE PARIU
<Fisico> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> fala d+, faz d-
<Rudolf> ficou meio semestre para passar a porra da biografia
<Fisico> eu levei o curriculo para as particulares de rp e num fui chamado
<Fisico> é lacerda Rudolf /
<Fisico> ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: unaerp
<Rudolf> Fisico: cara
<Rudolf> Fisico: Q.I.
<Rudolf> sempre
<Rudolf> Fisico: não é possível uma mula com pós-doc na USP em engenharia de materias falar tanta abobrinha e praticamente chupinhar um livro na lousa
<Rudolf> Fisico: mecanica dos fluidos tá sendo paia
<Rudolf> Fisico: vou aprender mais com os livros
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuhieuhe
<Fisico> Rudolf: huhauhauhauhauhaa
<Fisico> é assim msm
<Fisico> sempre acontece, os prof nunca querem saber de nada
<alexactis> por isso passam tantos trabalhos
<alexactis> nós nos matamos de estudar para fazer o trabalho, lemos, lemos, lemos
<alexactis> só assim aprendemos, pq os profs não ensinam nada
<Rudolf> é, também chego a esta conclusão
<Rudolf> mas veja
<Rudolf> Fisico: te contei das duas perguntas dos gênios que já estão no 3º e 4º ano de engenharia?
<Fisico> não Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: o primeiro, ao saber que combustível de aviões cruzeiro possuíam anti-congelante teve a audácia de perguntar se o atrito do ar com a velocidade do avião não causava aquecimento suficiente para esquentar o combustível
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> ...
<alexactis> putz
<Fisico> Rudolf:  eu o ano passado dava aula e num acreditava, no ano passado depois de 2 aulas explicando sobre a circunferencia, equação da circunferencia
<Rudolf> Fisico: o outro champs perguntou retoricamente "Professor os choques moleculares do ar causam o efeito estufa né?"
<Fisico> ai no final ele perguntou, o q era o R das equações? r=raio
<alexactis> minha nossa senhora!!!! National Geografic para eles...
<Fisico> eu num consegui fazer ele entender o q é um radio
<Fisico> raio
<Fisico> um raio de circunferencia
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> nuss
<alexactis> o que é o Raio da Circunferência?
<alexactis> hehehehe
<Rudolf> Fisico: distância do centro ao contorno não resolveu?
<alexactis> isso eu sei desde os 12 anos de idade
<alexactis> não sabia calcular mas sabia o que era
<alexactis> hehehe
<Rudolf> alexactis: é culpa da televisão e do facebuk
<alexactis> e verdade
<alexactis> mas eu tinha computador naquela época tambem
<alexactis> tinha um com MSX
<alexactis> da Gradiente
<xuxucoo> esse centos
<xuxucoo> baixei so o disc 1
<xuxucoo> ta pedindo o resto
<xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxucoo> sux
<xuxucoo> pensei q era q nem debian
<alexactis> os programas eram em fitas cacete
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: vc precisa especificar que não quer instalar trocentas coisas
<xuxucoo> vo tentar aki
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: eu sugiro as mínimas opções possíveis
<xuxucoo> mais tipo
<xuxucoo> o disc 1
<xuxucoo> sempre é so o sistema
<xuxucoo> correto?
<xuxucoo> o resto
<xuxucoo> é repositorios
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: não sei por que raios eles espalham os software de todos os tipos pelo máximo de cds/dvds possíveis
<xuxucoo> é
<xuxucoo> o centos
<Fisico> Rudolf:  então, eu num consegui explicar isso para ele
<xuxucoo> é meio doido
<xuxucoo> o debian
<xuxucoo> so baixo o disc 1
<xuxucoo> o resto baixo
<xuxucoo> pelo apt
<alexactis> eu passei por este problema quando instalei o SuSe
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: instale sem X
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: e sem nenhuma aplicação de servidor
<Fisico> num entrava na cabeça dele o q é um distança do centro ao contorno
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: mesmo pq, quanto mais porcaria vc instalar mais vai ter para atualizar
<alexactis> é o ensino brasileiro, Fisico
<Fisico> ;/
<Rudolf> Fisico: um dos meus irmãos adotivos, por essas, foi classificado como IMBECIL pelo psicólogo
<alexactis> tive alunos de 7ª série que não escrevia "dereito" nãoseparavampalavras
<Rudolf> Fisico: minha mão com muito sofrimento conseguiu fazer ele chegar pelo menos até o primeiro colegial
<Rudolf> alexactis: "ensino brasileiro" para quem não tem $$$, vc quis dizer
<Rudolf> Fisico: s/mão/mãe
<alexactis> kara acho até que para quem tem dinheiro tá russo
<Fisico> dureza hein Rudolf
<alexactis> minha sobrinha já passou por 3 escolas particulares de nome aqui em Salvador e eu ví que o ensino é uma bosnia
<xuxucoo> Rudolf
<xuxucoo> tirei até o gnome
<Rudolf> alexactis: é, mas aí já não é ela ou os pais que não dão valor?
<xuxucoo> da instalação
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: tira o X
<xuxucoo> so meti o basico
<xuxucoo> o kde instalo via yum
<xuxucoo> tirei tudo
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: instale o  sistema apenas
<xuxucoo> ta sem grafico
<xuxucoo> qando acabar
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: como disse, não me lembro a opção
<xuxucoo> instalo o kde
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: mas tem
<xuxucoo> pelos repositorios
<xuxucoo> Rudolf nao entendo
<xuxucoo> pq centos
<alexactis> kra é a forma de ensinar, tem que parar com esse negócio de guardar as informações mas interessantes
<xuxucoo> faz essa loucura
<xuxucoo> o debian eu baixava so a disc 1
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: consulto os caras #centos
<xuxucoo> o resto
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: huehieuhieuhe
<xuxucoo> baixava via apt
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: duvido que  respondam
<xuxucoo> Rudolf la é mortao
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: então, é possível fazer isso no centos
<xuxucoo> kk
<xuxucoo> eo centos-br tb
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: mas não lembro a opção
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: quem usa essa zica também????
<alexactis> as pobres das crianças e adolescentes ficam perdidos
<alexactis> eue tenho que estudar com ela as vezes
<Rudolf> alexactis: lembro da musica do gabriel pensador nessas horas
<xuxucoo> Rudolf
<xuxucoo> eu uso centos
<xuxucoo> em servidor
<xuxucoo> mais geralmente o dc instala
<xuxucoo> preu
<xuxucoo> kkk
<xuxucoo> axo bom pra httpd mysql email etc´s
<alexactis> concordo com vc que é falta de esforço deles tambem, no livro tá tudo esplicadinho, mas...
<alexactis> até coisas que eu nunca mais ví na minha vida, pego o livro e relembro facinho
<Rudolf> alexactis: dae falta poder de interpretação de texto
<alexactis> por isso que eu acho o metodo de ensino meio antiquado
<xuxucoo> Rudolf
<xuxucoo> ja usou centos ai/
<xuxucoo> ?
<alexactis> essa distro é baseada em qual?
<xuxucoo> redhat
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: já cuidei de centos
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: cuidei vulgo administrei, configurei, arrumei, formatei, reinstalei
<alexactis> seu problema é que vc só tem o DIsc 1 e o resto eu não sei o que tá ocorrendo...
<alexactis> hehehe
<xuxucoo> é
<xuxucoo> mais baixei
<xuxucoo> o dvd
<xuxucoo> 4 gb
<xuxucoo> gravei aki
<xuxucoo> kero ver da zica
<xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<alexactis> hehehe
<alexactis> será que a lista de ropos só tem as do cd?
<xuxucoo> sei la
<xuxucoo> se tiver
<xuxucoo> é 1 carnissa
<xuxucoo> o debian
<xuxucoo> baixo cd 1
<xuxucoo> so
<xuxucoo> o resto meto via apt-get
<xuxucoo> e ja era
<Rudolf> alexactis: não
<Rudolf> alexactis: tem outras
<alexactis> ja baixei o Deb e nem apt eu precisei dar ele baixou tudo no automático via terminal no caminho da instalação
<Rudolf> alexactis: mas isso CONSTA na doc do centos
<alexactis> vou fazer uma pergunta ridicula mas... a net tava funcionando? hehehe
<xuxucoo> alexactis
<xuxucoo> como assim?
<xuxucoo> aki
<xuxucoo> é cable
<xuxucoo> so espetar
<xuxucoo> o modem pega
<alexactis> os repos baixam os arquivos da net a rede tava funcionando?
<xuxucoo> logico q tava
<alexactis> tava conectando a net via cable?
<xuxucoo> isso eu sei
<xuxucoo> tava
<xuxucoo> mais o centos
<xuxucoo> ele pede o disc 2
<alexactis> por isso eu falei que era pergunta ridicula hehehe
<xuxucoo> nao sei aonde configura
<xuxucoo> pra ignorar
<xuxucoo> e invez
<xuxucoo> de pedir disc 2
<xuxucoo> baixar dos repositorios
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: na configuração de pacotes que vão ser instalados
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: tire o máximo possível
<xuxucoo> eu tirei
<xuxucoo> tudo
<Rudolf> só isso
<xuxucoo> so deixei o grub
<xuxucoo> eo kde
<Rudolf> duh!
<alexactis> não é só comentar esse repo não?
<Rudolf> então não tirou tudo
<xuxucoo> Rudolf o kde
<xuxucoo> pede disc 2?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: deus sabe
<xuxucoo> kk
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: parece que sim
<xuxucoo> tomara q nao
<xuxucoo> distro maluca
<xuxucoo> nao entendo pq ele nao tem opcao
<xuxucoo> de selecionar
<xuxucoo> pra baixar via repositorios
<xuxucoo> o debian faz isso sozinho
<alexactis> pq imagina-se que vc está com todos os cds para instalar o necessário para arrancar o sistema com o X...
<alexactis> o debiam vinha todo via terminal se me lembro bem
<Katador> boa noite galera
<xuxucoo> alexactis
<xuxucoo> o debian vem
<xuxucoo> kkk
<xuxucoo> eu qando baixo essas distros
<xuxucoo> so baixo o disc 1
<xuxucoo> o resto baixo via repositorios
<Katador> alguem sabe me dizer se tem codecs para o empathy, rodar a web cam no msn?
<xuxucoo> centos maluca
<xuxucoo> kk
<Katador> depois que formatei e reinstalei o ubntu, ele nao ta recebendo mais web cam
<Katador> acusa erro de codecs
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: cara, vc xinga a distro, mas quem insiste em usá-la é vc
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: ou alguém te obriga a usar?
<xuxucoo> Rudolf
<xuxucoo> kero instalala pra usar cpanel
<xuxucoo> ja q so roda em centos
<xuxucoo> isso
<xuxucoo> sou obrigado a instalar
<Rudolf> credo
<Rudolf> mas pq vai colocar kde numa maquina para rodar cpanel?
<Rudolf> que silencio...
<alexactis> chega a ser mórbido
<alexactis> será que xuxucoo conseguiu instalar?
<alexactis> tá todo mundo assistindo o CQC ou o filme da GLobo?
<Rudolf> alexactis: fazendo trabalho
<alexactis> hehehe
<xuxucoo> alexactis
<xuxucoo> to indo aki
<xuxucoo> vamo ve se da bingo
<alexactis> conseguiu?
<xuxucoo> ta indo
<xuxucoo> a setup
<xuxucoo> 70 %
<alexactis> vamos ter fé...
<xuxucoo> s
<xuxucoo> parece
<xuxucoo> q foi de boa
<xuxucoo> mais ta sem grafico
<xuxucoo> vo por o kde
<alexactis> vamo lá
<alexactis> agora  vai
<alexactis> PAi Nosso que estais no Shell...
<xuxucoo> logou
<xuxucoo> mais ta em texto
<xuxucoo> kkk
<xuxucoo> vo instalar o kde
<xuxucoo> yum ta filé
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: http://wiki.centos.org/AdditionalResources/Repositories/
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: da uma lida
<xuxucoo> ta os repositorios
<xuxucoo> padrao
<xuxucoo> ufms
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: mas cuidado com servidores, pode-se quebrar
<alexactis> santificado seja vosso /home
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: os padrões são fracos viu
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: digo por experiência própria
<xuxucoo> osso
<xuxucoo> Rudolf tem qual interface
<xuxucoo> grafica pra centos
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: não tem um mísero htop
<xuxucoo> gnome e kde?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: não sei
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: só usei em servidores
<xuxucoo> donwload
<xuxucoo> ta filé
<xuxucoo> dei 1 yum upgrade
<xuxucoo> baixando aki
<xuxucoo> kde
<xuxucoo> e gnome
<xuxucoo> deve ter
<xuxucoo> so nao sei xfe
<xuxucoo> xfce
<alexactis> e vai de qual no cardápio?
<xuxucoo> vo
<xuxucoo> de kde
<xuxucoo> axo gnome
<xuxucoo> fieo
<xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxucoo> feio*
<xuxucoo> pow repositorios do centos
<xuxucoo> mo doidera
<xuxucoo> a cada reboot eles mudam
<xuxucoo> antes tava pop
<xuxucoo> agora ta a ufms
<xuxucoo> oO
<alexactis> hehehe!!! eita!!!
<xuxucoo> kde-redhat.sf.net - This repository provides more recent (bleeding-edge) versions of KDE for use on Red Hat based systems. This repository has a decent reputation and a sizable support community. Note: - This repo will update MANY packages to newer versions than Base CentOS ships, including all of KDE, QT, samba, etc. A CentOS team member commented at revision 25: "This seems to work OK on
<xuxucoo> all machines I have tried b
<alexactis> and...
<alexactis> work?
<Rudolf> cuidado com "bleeding-edge"
<xuxucoo> XFCE-4.4
<skraito> hi all
<xuxucoo> tem xfce
<skraito> how are ya
<xuxucoo> Rudolf oq eu instaldo
<xuxucoo> to em duvida
<xuxucoo> kde ou xfce?
<xuxucoo> alexactis kde ou xfce?
<alexactis> kra é questão de gosto mas sempre usei kde
<alexactis> era mais parecido com o r.windows
<xuxucoo> a
<xuxucoo> vod e kde
<xuxucoo> ja to instalando
<xuxucoo> yum groupinstall "X Window System" "KDE (K Desktop Environment)"
<xuxucoo> kk
<alexactis> como estou fora do circuito a algum tempo e o unity tá legal ak
<alexactis> o xfce na minha época era bem kpenga
<alexactis> então kde era o padrão das distros que eu instalava
<alexactis> hadhat, mandrake, conectiva, suse era tudo kde
<xuxucoo> (225/232): kdeaccessibility-3.5.4-1.fc6.i386.rpm         | 8.7 MB     00:08
<xuxucoo> (226/232): mesa-libGL-6.5.1-7.10.el5.i386.rpm            | 9.6 MB     00:08
<xuxucoo> (227/232): kdenetwork-3.5.4-13.el5_6.1.i386.rpm          |  11 MB     00:10
<xuxucoo> (228/232): foomatic-3. (66%) 41% [=====       ] 897 kB/s | 5.1 MB     00:08 ETA
<alexactis> startx depois, não esquece
<alexactis> hehehe
<xuxucoo> rlx
<xuxucoo> vo rebootar
<xuxucoo> e ve
<xuxucoo> oq da
<xuxucoo> :d
<xuxucoo> demora a lot
<xuxucoo> pra baixar o kde
<xuxucoo> ta loco
<xuxucoo> acabei agora
<xuxucoo> ta extaindo
<Rudolf> euheuiheiueh
<Rudolf> rpm é lento
<xuxucoo> Rudolf a net aki aidna
<xuxucoo> e boa
<xuxucoo> mais ta mo lerdeza
<xuxucoo> instalar
<xuxucoo> ta loco
<alexactis> normal me parece que a interface mais pesada q tem
<xuxucoo> baixou a 1.2 mb/s
<Rudolf> 897Kbps não tá lento não
<xuxucoo> nos links da ufms
<popo> eae pessoal
<alexactis> fala popo
<popo> td certo? alexactis
<alexactis> tudo na paz irmão
<popo> queria tirar uma duvida....
<popo> sempre usei linux no meu desk
<alexactis> manda q a galera responde
<alexactis> and...
<popo> agora to com um note. qria saber ql distro instalar, que economize bateria... ubundu, kubuntu ou xubuntu
<xuxucoo> alexactis
<xuxucoo> to conectado
<xuxucoo> no outro pc
<xuxucoo> via ssh
<xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxucoo> ta la na ponta da mesa
<xuxucoo> priguiça osso
<xuxucoo> de ficar indo la
<xuxucoo> kk
<xuxucoo> faço por ssh
<xuxucoo> rs
<skraito> hi guys anyone interested to join 0x71.org
<alexactis> kra eu tô usando Ubuntu no meu note e no meu netbook, mas tem que ver as configs do note para ver se é compatível man
<IdleOne> skraito: STOP spamming your website
<Rudolf> vish
<alexactis> eita ferro!
<fundador> boa noite
<fundador> irmao
<fundador> opa
<fundador> e ae?
<alexactis> buenas noches
<fundador> rapaz
<fundador> to desenvolvendo um site
<fundador> tá facil nao
<fundador> kk
<fundador> é sobre kubuntu e ubuntu
<alexactis> fala mano
<alexactis> a galera ak é gente boa
<fundador> legal
<fundador> bom saber
<fundador> vcs curti Raidcalll?
<alexactis> desculpa, tô por fora...
<fundador> www.raidcalll.com
<fundador> baixa tem maior galera
<fundador> que mexe com movimento contra corrupçao
<fundador> e fala sobre linux
<fundador> tem tt?
<fundador> raidcall.com
<fundador> o endereço correto
<alexactis> que que é tt kra? sou muito velho...
<alexactis> hehehe
<Ricardo__> xuxucoo, amico meu pos o centos mas ta apanhando em algumas coisas q nao tem no repo.. pra desk é meio foda
<xuxucoo> s
<xuxucoo> eu vo usar pra server
<fundador> lll
<fundador> kkk
<fundador> Twitter
<alexactis> até tenho, mas nem uso...
<Rudolf> fundador: mais outro "Social Web" para bloquear nos firewalles
<alexactis> eu sou contra bloquear redes sociais nos servers
<fundador> ?
<alexactis> prefiro monitorar para ver se tão usando demais
<fundador> nao entendi...
<alexactis> ai bloqueio o cabra especificamente
<fundador> o cara os ips das pessoas
<fundador> fica aparecendo
<fundador> aqui
<fundador> uaaauaii
<alexactis> hoje em dias as redes sociais servem para trabalho tambem, eu mesmo só uso o messeger do face para falar sobre trabalho
<Ricardo__> nem audacious
<Ricardo__> tem nos repo
<Ricardo__> ele meteu repo do fedora
<Ricardo__> e apanho em dependencia
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: aviso 1, seja educado
<fundador> legal gostei
<fundador> do irca
<fundador> irc
<fundador> aqui
<Rudolf> alexactis: a maioria das pessoas não sabe lidar com a liberdade que tem
<xuxucoo> deu
<xuxucoo> erro
<Rudolf> alexactis: no final, acabamos bloqueando tudo
<xuxucoo> no meu kde
<xuxucoo> ;~~
<Rudolf> alexactis: DDA
<alexactis> eu tô ligado
<fundador> eu uso kubuntu
<fundador> k
<fundador> muito loko
<xuxucoo> no screens found
<xuxucoo> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<xuxucoo>       after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<xuxucoo> q erro
<xuxucoo> é esse?
<xuxucoo> alguem pode me dar 1 help?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: configuração
<xuxucoo> um
<xuxucoo> oq eu preciso
<alexactis> acho que video
<xuxucoo> fazer?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: X -configure
<alexactis> esse era o problema quando instalava o kde antigamente
<alexactis> resolução e config de driver de video
<xuxucoo> axo
<xuxucoo> q foi
<xuxucoo> o botao
<xuxucoo> do mouse apareceu
<xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxucoo> so o resto q nao
<xuxucoo> Build ID: xorg-x11-server 1.1.1-48.91.el5_8
<xuxucoo>         Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<xuxucoo>         to make sure that you have the latest version.
<xuxucoo> Module Loader present
<xuxucoo> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<xuxucoo>         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<xuxucoo>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<xuxucoo> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 24 23:22:38 2012
<xuxucoo> (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
<xuxucoo> Mon Sep 24 23:22:39 2012
<xuxucoo>  vncext:      VNC extension running!
<xuxucoo>  vncext:      Listening for VNC connections on port 5900
<alexactis> q hard de video vc tá usuando?
<xuxucoo> alexactis
<xuxucoo> é onboard
<xuxucoo> mais meu monitor ta ferrado
<xuxucoo> so aguenta
<xuxucoo> 800 x 600
<alexactis> qual o hard?
<xuxucoo> gforce
<alexactis> nvidia
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: cp /root/xorg.conf.net /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xuxucoo> http://pastebin.com/qN3kqg74
<xuxucoo> [root@bd04e5f1 ~]# cp /root/xorg.conf.net /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xuxucoo> cp: impossível fazer stat em `/root/xorg.conf.net': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<xuxucoo> [root@bd04e5f1 ~]#
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alexactis> repo da nvidia, coloca na lista, baixa e isntala ele...
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: vc não usa o tab?
<alexactis> só não me pergunta como que não sei hehehe
<alexactis> na epoca resolvia
<alexactis> na vera eu baixava e instalava na mão
<xuxucoo> Rudolf
<xuxucoo> pegou
<xuxucoo> :D
<xuxucoo> funfou
<xuxucoo> ta com imagem
<xuxucoo> uia
<alexactis> aê
<alexactis> o Rudolf é o kra!
<xuxucoo> kkk
<xuxucoo> nerd
<xuxucoo> d+
<xuxucoo> Rudolf hax0r
<xuxucoo> me tira 1 duvida?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: mas verifique que o driver não deve ser o ideal
<xuxucoo> sim
<xuxucoo> isso q to vendo
<xuxucoo> a imagem ta desfocada
<xuxucoo> na tela
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: provavelmente tenha que instalar o drive da nvidia
<xuxucoo> ta 2 dedos
<alexactis> faz o que disse
<xuxucoo> preto
<xuxucoo> sakaz?
<alexactis> então
<xuxucoo> tipo a caixa do monitor plastico
<xuxucoo> ai tem 1 barra preta
<xuxucoo> na tela
<xuxucoo> ea imagem
<xuxucoo> mais pro lado
<xuxucoo> oO
<xuxucoo> como resolvo isso?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: dica, instale o drive da nvidia e faça novamente o X -configure, e novamente copie o arquivo criado
<alexactis> Rudolf fealou tudo
<xuxucoo> vo
<xuxucoo> baixar
<xuxucoo> mais minha placa é onboard
<xuxucoo> é 1 azus
<xuxucoo> eo drive é nvdia do video
<alexactis> mas o driver da nvidia deve servir
<xuxucoo> http://br.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M2N68AM_SE2/
<xuxucoo> essa placa ai
<xuxucoo> q ta no pc com linux
<xuxucoo> ao lado
<alexactis> não pelo site da asus e sim pelo da nvidia
<xuxucoo> mais qal eu baixo?
<xuxucoo> oO
<xuxucoo> alexactis me ajuda?
<alexactis> espera só um minuto
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: lspci
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: ow, procure saber pelo google se o centos não fornece o pacote para sua placa
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: se vc for pelo site da nvidia vai ter que se preocupar com o kernel-headers
<xuxucoo> vish
<xuxucoo> qal é o mais facil?
<xuxucoo> deu fazer?
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: lspcihttp://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/centos-nvidia.html
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/centos-nvidia.html
<xuxucoo> NVIDIA® GeForce™ 7050PV Integrado
<alexactis> serie 7
<alexactis> não lembro o repo, só tenho o do Debian
<xuxucoo> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.51/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.51.run
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/centos-nvidia.html
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: tem o "easy way"
<xuxucoo> entao
<xuxucoo> to instalando
<xuxucoo> por ele
<xuxucoo> baixei o driver
<Fisico> abraços Rudolf
<Fisico> abraços galera
<Fisico> até
<Rudolf> firecode: falou
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: vc precisa se acostumar a ler tudo antes de botar a mão na massa
<alexactis> e ai serviu?
<xuxucoo> to
<xuxucoo> instalando
<xuxucoo> Rudolf eu to lendo la
<xuxucoo> esse link
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: então não entendi o que vc está fazendo no site da nvidia
<alexactis> baixar o driver de lá...
<Rudolf> alexactis: não cara
<Rudolf> alexactis: não é para baixar o driver da nvidia do site, justamente por que vai necessitar ter o kernel-headers para a compilação do mesmo
<alexactis> ele deve ter ido lá para baixar
<Rudolf> alexactis: é o jeito correto, IMHO, mas não o mais fácil
<alexactis> tô ligado
<xuxucoo> instalando
<alexactis> eu fazia isso, hehehe
<Rudolf> alexactis: no link que passei, no final, tem como instalar pelo repositórios que torna as coisas "one command"
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<xuxucoo> porr
<xuxucoo> agora q vi
<xuxucoo> to instlaando
<xuxucoo> pelo bin
<xuxucoo> oO
<Rudolf> sistematico: noite
<alexactis> eu tô ligado kra, eu adoraria ter isso na minha época.... hehehe
<alexactis> Sistematico: boas...
<xuxucoo> instalei
<xuxucoo> pelo bin
<xuxucoo> do site da nvdia
<xuxucoo> ficou filé
<alexactis> e ai?
<xuxucoo>  ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.51.run
<xuxucoo> Verifying archive integrity... OK
<xuxucoo> Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 304.51................................................................................................................................................
<xuxucoo> [root@bd04e5f1 ~]# startx
<alexactis> blz
<xuxucoo> filé
<xuxucoo> pratico a lot
<alexactis> resolvido?
<alexactis> queria que fosse mais fácil com os da Intel
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: lsmod |grep nv
<Rudolf> alexactis: intel?
<alexactis> dá pau na placa de wireless
<sistematico> O da Intel é mais fácil ainda.
<xuxucoo> [root@bd04e5f1 ~]# lsmod |grep nv
<xuxucoo> nvidia              10247600  0
<xuxucoo> i2c_core               24897  2 nvidia,i2c_ec
<xuxucoo> sata_nv                28233  1
<xuxucoo> libata                156933  1 sata_nv
<xuxucoo> [root@bd04e5f1 ~]#
<xuxucoo> Rudolf ta certo neh?
<sistematico> Nenhum presta mesmo.
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: sim, agora rode o X -configure
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Evita o flood.
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: para ele gerar um xorg.conf utilizando o modulo novo
<xuxucoo> ja
<xuxucoo> gerou
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: ou edite o /etc/X11/xorg.conf atual
<xuxucoo> X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
<alexactis> coloquei os repo e não instalou ak no Ubuntu
<xuxucoo> rodei aki
<xuxucoo> cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Minha NET é de 32KB/s se ainda fica enviando 5 a 6 linhas meu ping vai pra 30 segundos.
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: e melhorou o gráfico?
<xuxucoo> Rudolf
<xuxucoo> ficou file
<xuxucoo> o kde
<xuxucoo> no centos bem melhor
<xuxucoo> ops
<xuxucoo> vish
<xuxucoo> rodei aki a nova conf
<xuxucoo> deu pau de novo
<xuxucoo> oO
<xuxucoo> qando eu so instalei a bin e dei startx sem gerar conf
<xuxucoo> foi de boa
<xuxucoo> agora bugou
<sistematico> Pra que usar o xorg.conf?
<xuxucoo> sei la
<xuxucoo> kkk
<xuxucoo> Rudolf q ta me ajudando
<xuxucoo> ele manja de centos
<sistematico> Eu num uso isso.
<sistematico> xorg.conf é obsoleto.
<xuxucoo> Rudolf voltou ficar com 2 dedos
<xuxucoo> depois q gerei a conf
<xuxucoo> como eu volto ao normal?
<sistematico> Você deve usa-lo só em último caso.
<xuxucoo> sistematico como volto ao normal
<xuxucoo> antes minha tela tava alinhadinha
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: não manjo de CentOS
<xuxucoo> depois q gerei a conf
<xuxucoo> ele ficou bugado
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Apaga essa xorg.conf né véio.
<xuxucoo> tipo 2 dedos
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: como dise, vc necessita cria-lo e colocar ele no /etc/X11/
<Rudolf> sistematico: atualmente usa-se o que?
<Rudolf> sistematico: udev?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Não velho.
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: apague o /etc/X11/xorg.conf e tente dar startx como o sistematico falou
<sistematico> Rudolf: xorg.conf está obsoleta.
<Rudolf> sistematico: usa-se o que então?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sei lá véio.
<sistematico> hahahahaa
<sistematico> Nada uai.
<Rudolf> sistematico: oxi
<Rudolf> sistematico: e ele tira a conf de onde?
<Ricardo__> centos instalei nem subiu
<xuxucoo> Ricardo__ o meu ta on
<Ricardo__> nao sei se nao foi minha placa ati
<xuxucoo> meti kde
<xuxucoo> ta lindo
<Ricardo__> mas saiu centos 6.3 agora
<Ricardo__> quem sabe testo de novo
<Ricardo__> vo dfe 32 bits dae
<sistematico> Rudolf: Não se usa mais o xorg.conf, a notícia é oficial.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Acredite.
<Rudolf> sistematico: usa-se o que?
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu uso de boa aqui
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas se tem algo novo, não estou sabendo
<sistematico> Rudolf: Pode usar, não há mal nenhum.
<Rudolf> sistematico: queria saber o que é que determina a configuração do X
<alexactis> reisntala o bin pra ver se "substitoi"
<Rudolf> sistematico: tem link da noticia oficial?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Só que os "padrões" é não usar.
<Rudolf> sistematico: link?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Vou procurar.
<Rudolf> sistematico: holding
<sistematico> Rudolf: Acho que é no site do Xorg mesmo.
<Ricardo__> como ta esse wayland? longe ainda ne
<sistematico> Rudolf: users and distributions are encouraged to use the xorg.conf.d for configuration. Old-style xorg.conf configuration is still available.
<sistematico> http://www.x.org/wiki/XorgHAL
<alexactis> pessoal vou "capar meu gato" boa noite
<sistematico> Rudolf: Agora acredita em mim?
<sistematico> haiehiaeuaehiaeuaheiaeua
<Rudolf> sistematico: HAL não
<Rudolf> sistematico: hal está morto
<xuxucoo> Ricardo__
<xuxucoo> aki eu puz
<xuxucoo> o 5.8
<sistematico> Não velho.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Você num leu direito.
<Ricardo__> hmm
<Ricardo__> eu tinha posto o 6
<Ricardo__> acho
<Ricardo__> q nao subiu
<Ricardo__> instalou tudo no boot peidou-se
<sistematico> Rudolf: Olha o título: Versions that do not use HAL
<sistematico> Rudolf: Viu?
<xuxucoo> vo
<xuxucoo> por aki
<xuxucoo> qal navegador
<xuxucoo> bom
<xuxucoo> ?
<sistematico> xuxucoo: FF.
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Midori, Epiphany...
<xuxucoo> pow
<xuxucoo> dei molinho
<xuxucoo> eskeci de criar usuario
<xuxucoo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> sistematico: putz, to na versão 1.13
<xuxucoo> nao da pra logar
<xuxucoo> no kde
<xuxucoo> como root
<Rudolf> sistematico: como disse, hal morto
<xuxucoo> drogas
<Rudolf> sistematico: abandonado
<Rudolf> sistematico: bugado
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas sim, agora é com o xorg.conf.d
<Rudolf> sistematico: o problema
<xuxucoo> pra
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:% sudo find / -iname xorg.conf
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:%
<xuxucoo> add no centos
<xuxucoo> é useradd
<xuxucoo> neh?
<Rudolf> sistematico: e funfa bem teclado abnt-br?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Só que meu xorg.conf.d é vazio.
<xuxucoo> root@bd04e5f1
<xuxucoo> oO
<xuxucoo> aonde eu mudo
<xuxucoo> o nome da maquina
<xuxucoo> tirar esse bd04e5f1
<sistematico> Rudolf: Funciona normal, ç, ´`'"
<xuxucoo> feio d+
<xuxucoo> sistematico me helpeia
<xuxucoo> ai
<xuxucoo> pls
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Se você não fizer flood e não usar o enter como se fosse pontuação eu ajudo.
<xuxucoo> ok
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Seu nome de máquina é setado pelo comando "hostname", e geralmente fica em algum arquivo em /etc
<Rudolf> sistematico: optimus precisa de xorg.conf
<Rudolf> sistematico: continuemos com ele
<xuxucoo> ta
<sistematico> Rudolf: haiehaieuaehia
<xuxucoo> e como crio 1 usuario ja que root nao ta logando no kde?
<sistematico> Rudolf: A outra máquina chama optimus.
<Rudolf> sistematico: é, essa nvidia é triste
<Rudolf> sistematico: não, nvidia optimus
<xuxucoo> e adduser?
<sistematico> Rudolf: A que tem o FreeBSD..
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu sei.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Que por coincidencia usa NVIDIA.
<xuxucoo> oO
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas é uma máquina antiga, nem existia a placa de vídeo com o nome optimus quando eu escolhi esse nome pra ela.
<sistematico> xuxucoo: man [comando]
<Rudolf> asgard, perseu e blackhammer
<Rudolf> xuxucoo: use o tab
<Rudolf> add<tab>
<sistematico> xuxucoo: Tá com dúvida se é o adduser? man adduser
<Rudolf> user<tab>
<xuxucoo> ja vi
<Rudolf> useradd -g users -G wheel -s /bin/bash -m usuário
<xuxucoo> filé
<xuxucoo> fui pelo adduser meuusuario
<xuxucoo> pra setar senha é passwd usuario
<xuxucoo> neh?
<sistematico> xuxucoo: A senha é setada na hora da criação com o adduser.
<xuxucoo> foi
<xuxucoo> aqui
<xuxucoo> nano /etc/hostname
<xuxucoo> ta em branco
<xuxucoo> o arquivo
<sistematico> Tá em branco ou não existe?
<xuxucoo> http://s18.postimage.org/4sbz88i8n/snapshot1.png
<xuxucoo> ta em branco
<xuxucoo> ta lindo meu centos
<Ricardo__> pq nao foi de gnome 2 forever alone
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<xuxucoo> Ricardo__
<xuxucoo> gnome
<xuxucoo> é feio d+
<xuxucoo> kkk
<xuxucoo> deixa meu kde
<xuxucoo> ta bonitinhu
<xuxucoo> s2
<sistematico> Gnome não é feio.
<Ricardo__> gnome personalizado fica trizao
<Ricardo__> bem masi q esse atocho de gnome 3
<Ricardo__> q engessaram q nem win
<sistematico> Ricardo__: No começo eu pensei assim, mas acabei me rendendo ao poder.
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Tem algumas extensões que ajudam muito.
<sistematico> Windows List por exemplo.
<sistematico> Que ele não tem por padrão.
<Ricardo__> sei la meu eu sou meio old style classico
<Ricardo__> eh complicado
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Rudolf> sistematico: é, não rolou mesmo
<sistematico> Tem outra que chama Impatiance pra desabilitar os efeitos e deixar o desktop mais rápido e tal.
<Ricardo__> e em ati gnome 3 ta inutilizavel
<Ricardo__> ainda nao ta bom
<Ricardo__> quem sabe no futuro
<sistematico> Rudolf: Vai da placa e vai do OS tambem né :)
<Ricardo__> video rodando mto mal em ati
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu to falando daqui
<Ricardo__> com g3
<Ricardo__> vou esprar mais
<Rudolf> sistematico: do meu note
<Ricardo__> ate dar pra usar
<Rudolf> sistematico: acabaria tendo que configurar 3 arquivos, video, mouse e teclado dentro do xorg.conf.d
<Rudolf> sistematico:  o que atualmente faço em apenas 1
<sistematico> Rudolf: Essa pasta aqui não tem nada dentro.
<Rudolf> sistematico: e quem faz a leitura é o udev
<sistematico> Eu não uso Udev.
<sistematico> Nem Hal.
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:% pacman -Qs udev
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:%
<Rudolf> sistematico: então usa o que?
<Rudolf> sistematico: evdev
<Rudolf> sistematico: hotplug?
<Rudolf> sistematico: gentoo é udev
<Rudolf> sistematico: pelo menos por enquanto
<Rudolf> sistematico: e no arch?
<sistematico> Num sei, deve ser o udisks.
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sim.
<Rudolf> sistematico: udisks é storage
<sistematico> Então num sei :)
<Rudolf> sistematico: hwd?
<sistematico> Só sei que num tem nada disso aqui, nem xorg.conf, nem hal, nem udev e funciona que é uma beleza.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tenho não.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Cheguei a manter esse pacote no AUR, mas abandonei fazem anos.
<Rudolf> hwd e hotplug
<Rudolf> de acordo com a doc do arch
<Rudolf> udev will detect your hardware and evdev will act as the hotplugging input driver for almost all devices. Both of them are already required by xorg-server, so there is no need to explicitly install their packages.
<Rudolf> igual gentoo
<sistematico> Aqui num tem o hwd..
<Rudolf> sistematico: desconsidera aquela linha
<Rudolf> sistematico: doc em pt_br defasada
<Rudolf> sistematico: udev e evdev
<sistematico> Muito :)
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:% pacman -Ss hwd                                                                                                                [1]
<sistematico> extra/hwdetect 2012.04-2
<sistematico>     Hardware detection script with loading modules and mkinitcpio.conf / rc.conf support
<sistematico> Nem nos repos oficiais tem o hwd mais.
<sistematico> Só no AUR mesmo.
<Rudolf> deve dar xabu instalar ele
<sistematico> Quando os devs droparam o hwd da distro, eles postaram o PKGBUILD no AUR, eu fui lá e adotei.
<sistematico> Mas isso já fazem uns 4 anos ou mais.
<sistematico> Faz tempo que ele foi depreciado no Arch.
<sistematico> Mantive ele por 1 ou 2 anos.
<sistematico> Corrigi uns 2 bugs monstros, do próprio app, com a ajuda do thotypous, daí eu cansei e abandonei.
<sistematico> Ninguem usava mais aquela porcaria mesmo.
<Rudolf> sistematico: só vc
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> estudar
<sistematico> pauloolhos: servidor online.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: ou servidor offline?
<sistematico> heh
<pauloolhos> off
<sistematico> haiheiae
<sistematico> Vou tirar um cochilo, mais tarde eu volto.
<sistematico> Valeu..
<taranto> senhores
<Mr_Router> boa noite
<Mr_Router> ou melhor dia
<Mr_Router> preciso de um help ... quero transformar um notebook velho em um roteador wifi... alguem se habilita?
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia!
<Fisico> dia Rudolf
<poinp> alguem tem convite de tracker privado?
<MarconM> bom dia
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<tiagoscd> o/
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: dia
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: :D
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: JavaNunes deus as caras ontem de novo
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: meio revoltado, foi para o chuveiro em 3 frases
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: +q ou +b? :P
<tiagoscd> uheaue
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: burlou +b (talvez por incompetência minha)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tomou um kick
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: não esqueça que o +q sempre é mais legal
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ooook
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: cara chato, uehuaehuae
<tiagoscd> valeu por detoná-lo o/
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: muito
<tiagoscd> tava vendo nos logs
<tiagoscd> o JavaNunes não conseguiu escrever nada, certo?
<tiagoscd> é por que eu já tinha colocado ele com +q
<tiagoscd> finalmente o julian_fern se rendeu ao irc :P
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: escreveu sim
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: pra mim ao menos apareceu
<julian_fern> Se rendeu não... voltou :P
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: de qualquer modo o bot do canal não logou
<tiagoscd> mas show :)
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: :P
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: ping
<go_mtz_rs> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: dia
<Tete> Bom dia galerinha! alguem por aqui joga league of legends?
<go_mtz_rs> buenas...eu não =(
<Tete> hn
<Tete> instalei o ubuntu e gostaria de instalar o league of legends nele...
<Rudolf> Tete: sabe se roda?
<Tete> então cara, eu consegui instalar usando o programa playonlinux
<Tete> mais na hora q entro no jogo, só aparecem os contornos
<Tete> e o restante fica preto
<Rudolf> Tete: mas vc pesquisou para ver se realmente roda?
<Tete> vi no youtube um cara rodando o game
<Tete> no ubuntu 12
<Tete> eu queria saber se pode ter uma diferença na utilização do wine no ubuntu 64bits
<Tete> pois parece q é um problema na emulacao do video...
<Tete> será q é pq o wine é 32 bits?
<Rudolf> sim, tem diferença
<Rudolf> Tete: não sei se é o caso
<Rudolf> Tete: mas o que mais ouço aqui é o povo instalar ubuntu 32-bits e funcionar
<Rudolf> Tete: mas, por que não deixa para jogar no windows?
<Tete> hnn
<Tete> então
<Tete> no momento estou jogando pelo dual boot msm
<Tete> no windows 7
<Tete> mais é mais por vontade msm sabe
<Tete> de fazer essa porra rodar e usar o menos possivel do windows
<Ricardo__> pss
<Ricardo__> pra q se matar no wine
<Ricardo__> se tem dual boot
<Ricardo__> tem nego q fica sofrendo pra rodar nas coxas.. so pra dizer q uso no linux fala serio
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: indeed
<Ricardo__> eu uso o melhor dos dois linux... pra tudo... e pra fliperam win azar
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: uhum
<Ricardo__> nao da pra ficar bitolado achando q so linux existe tb
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: compro meus jogos e QUANDO TENHO TEMPO uso o desk com windows
<Ricardo__> aham
<Ricardo__> eu tenho dual boot aki
<Ricardo__> raramente entro no windows
<Ricardo__> mas qdo quero jogar uso e era isso
<Ricardo__> depois volto pro linux correndo ahha
<Rudolf> Tete: por esporte blza
<Rudolf> Tete: mas da muito trampo por nada
<Rudolf> Tete: dificilmente wine vai ficar melhor
<Ricardo__> so uso wine
<Ricardo__> pra alguns programas simples
<Ricardo__> como winrar
<Ricardo__> as vezes
<Rudolf> Tete: se ainda fosse o UT2004 que é nativo para linux
<Rudolf> Tete: realmente fica melhor
<Rudolf> Tete: mas fora isso...
<Ricardo__> ainda tenho ati.. pro linux é lamentavel
<Ricardo__> mas pra windows os drivers sao mto bons da ati... melhor q de gforce ate
<Tete> pode crer galerinha
<Tete> estou jogando no windows normalmente
<Tete> n deixo de jogar pq disso
<Tete> é mais por satisfação msm
<Tete> em conseguir emular ele 100%
<Ricardo__> perfet world uma vez eu consegui
<Ricardo__> jogar em wine
<Tete> se eu vi q conseguem, pq eu não posso conseguir?
<Ricardo__> rodando masi rapido q win ate
<Ricardo__> so q depois atualizarm o jogo
<Ricardo__> e fudeu nunca mais wine... ahaah depois disso nunca mais pensei em usar nada em wine
<Tete> entendi
<Tete> bom, vou tentar fazer de novo
<Tete> mais com o ubuntu 32 bits
<Rudolf> waste of time
<Tete> qual versão vcs estão usando ae? 32 ou 64 bits?
<Rudolf> eu uso 64-bits, sempre
<go_mtz_rs> o/ 64
<andretyn> Tete, dia, depende, se o pc roda 32 bits, vc coloca 32, se for 64 e novo, 64, se for velho e 64, acho q eh mais rapido o 32, mas é minha opinião...
<Tete> hn pq eu tenho um i3
<Rudolf> andretyn: vish
<Rudolf> Tete: 64-bits
<andretyn> Rudolf, :))
<Tete> pois é
<Tete> só q eu instalei o 64 bits mais pretendo usar o wine
<andretyn> Rudolf, foi muito confuso.... eu falei q era minha opinião...
<Rudolf> Tete: wine 64 para aplicações 64
<Rudolf> Tete: como a maioria dos jogos não suporta ainda...
<Linux> bom dia Linuxers
<go_mtz_rs> buenas
<Rudolf> dia
<Linux> não se vcs passram por isso, mas lavai
<Linux> meu servidor ta conectando automaticamente a internet, mesmo eu desabilitando a placa de rede
<Tete> ok Rudolf vlws pela força!
<Linux> e ele muda o ip sozinho
<Linux> desabilito a polaca de rede, ele reabilita e muda o ip
<Linux> será q e um script malicioso?
<Linux> server ubuntu 10.04
<Rudolf> Linux: como vc desabilita?
<Linux> no arquivo /etc/network/interface
<Rudolf> "ifconfig eth0 down"
<Rudolf> comer
<Linux> isso tambem
<Linux> ifconfig eth0 down
<go_mtz_rs> abrass a todos...vou almoçar, a tarde estou por aqui....
<andretyn> Linux, vc tem o nm instalado, ele faz isso automaticamente, acho q é default...
<Linux> so instalei samba, dhcp  por emquanto
<Katador> boa tarde
<Katador> alguem usa amsn com web cam pelo msn?
<Katador> no meu not o amsn nao ta reconhecendo a camera
<Katador> empathy reconhece, cheese reconhece
<Katador> mas o aMsn nao
<Katador> é normal isso?
<Linux> !paste
<Katador> alguem usa o ubuntu 12.04?
<andretyn> Katador, o/
<Linux> eu uso ubuntu 12.04
<Linux> no meu note
<xispirito> nossa, chega de python por hoje ...
<Linux> kual duvida Katador?
<xispirito> MarconM: arigó
<Linux> Katador, tem alguma duvida sobre o Ubuntu 12.04?
<Linux> Katador, tem alguma duvida sobre o Ubuntu 12.04?
<Linux> Katador, tem alguma duvida sobre o Ubuntu 12.04?
<Katador> andretyn
<Katador> ta achando bom?
<Katador> Linux nao tenho duvidas
<Katador> so quero saber mais sobre ele
<Katador> uso o 11.10
<Katador> mas o unity nao me agrada
<Linux> instala o gnome
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> 12.04 vem com o unity tbm?
<andretyn> Katador, Depende, vc pode fazer varias configurações no Unity, é so tentar, e tem varios sites com howto para isso... fica ateh leve, dependendo da config, e depois
<Linux> unity é questão de tempo pra pegar o jeito, pois eu no inicio tive resistencia
<Katador> pois eh
<andretyn> vc pode instalar qualquer outro wm, e soh tentar
<Katador> eu nas antiga usava o 7.03
<Katador> ai quando voltei, voltei pro 11.10
<andretyn> o unity é legal, fique com um peh atras, mas depois passei a gostar, Katador
<Katador> to pensando em ir ro 12.04
<Linux> mas depois que vc pega o jeito, vc começa a gostar
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> vo me acostuma
<Katador> so to tendo um pouco de dificuldade
<Katador> em usar a web cam no 64bit
<Katador> quando usava 11.10 32 rodava legal no empathy
<andretyn> Katador, não tem um "menu" como os outros, mas quer um aplicativo, digita alguma coisa q lembre dele, como por exemplo, rede para vc ver as config para isso
<Linux> vai mula logo, ele ta muito mais estavel, ja ate saiu atualização, o ubuntu 12.04.1
<Linux> muda
<Katador> hum...
<andretyn> Katador, muito legal e rapido do que clicar no menu e procurar o aplicativos... eu achei legal, tem um aplicativo q faz quase isso, é o synapse, mas
<andretyn> no unity eh tudo nativo
<Linux> eu uso o 10.04 no trabalho e em casa uso 12.04 sinto falta de algumas praticidade do Ubuntu 12.04
<Katador> hum
<Katador> vo faze o download
<Katador> do 12.04
<Katador> se for o caso, eu instala final de semana
<Katador> da conflico com o compiz?
<Linux> to ate atualizando o servidor da empresa para 12.04 agora mesmo
<andretyn> Katador, fora q se vc tiver aberto um aplicativo, teclando no Alt, abre uma linha de comando com altermativas para ele, tipo, cliente de e-mail aberto, clica Alt, alternativas para mandar e-mail, etc e tal... muito legal
<Katador> putz
<Katador> que bacana
<andretyn> Katador, depende da placa, do drive, da maquina... na minha o compiz rodo pelo drive default para placa Nvidia e o drive original, mas, como falei, depende da maquina...
<Katador> no meu not roda o compiz de boa
<Linux> no meu tb
<Katador> mas quando fui configura ele, dava conflito com o unity
<Katador> em algumas funçoes
<Linux> ehhh
<Katador> cara
<Katador> 694 Mb
<andretyn> Katador, hummmm, tenta rodar no livecd, aih vc vai ver se dah problema, se der, procura nos foruns da vida, sempre tem resolução para isso
<Katador> quem usa windows com 6Gb
<Katador> é loco
<Katador> ubuntu com 700mb deixa qualquer windoes no bolso
<andretyn> Katador, toh numa maquina com 923 de Ram, e roda macio... :))
<Linux> instalado o ultimate fica 18GB de puro nada so sistema
<Katador> ahuahauhauaha
<Katador> eu nao uso dual na minha maquina
<Katador> so uso linux mesmo
<Katador> e nao consigo mais usar windows... só me stresso nele
<Katador> lerdo, pesado, entope de trojans
<Katador> instala tudo sozinho
<Linux> falo e disse
<Katador> e o tal do wuindows update
<Katador> aquilo nao existe
<andretyn> Katador, tenho instalado uma porrada de programas, jogos e tal, deu 8 G na partição root
<Katador> kkkkk
<Katador> roda leve demais
<andretyn> Katador, amanhã vou levar um liveusb na firma, para mostrar para um cara q tem um note com 2 G de Ram, ele estava reclamando sobre a lerdeza do W7, vamos ver se ele vai gostar do Ubuntu 12.04 ;))
<andretyn> Esses caras q usam o Windows acham q tem o melhor sistema, mas vivem reclamando sobre ele, quando eu mostro o Linux, ficam com medo de mudar... muito dificil a mudança de mentalidade, muito mesmo... :(
<Katador> tem que entender uma coisa
<Katador> tem gente que prefere o melhor
<Katador> tem gente que prefere o mais facil
<Katador> windows é facil de usar
<Katador> mas é uma porcaria
<Katador> linux precisa de um pouco mais de espertesa pra usar
<Katador> ai pessoal fica com medo
<andretyn> Katador, sim, mas eu acho o linux tão mais facil de usar... eu tinha os dois aqui instalado, o windows era uma chateza total, muito complicado de manter, mas é a minha visão, tenho uns bons anos com o linux...
<xispirito> eu vejo assim: tem gente que anda de Ford Ka, tem gente que anda de Maclaren, tem gente que anda de Harley, de fórmula 1 ... depende de onde você vai andar =D
<Katador> depois que se aprende a usar o linux, eu acho muito mais facil e pratico usar o meu ubuntu, meu terminal, do que usar um win seven
<Katador> muito mais segur
<andretyn> xispirito, blz...
<xispirito> aha
<Katador> isso é o que torna o linux bom de usar.... só pessoas que gostam trabalham nele, noob nem chega perto
<andretyn> Katador, acho q depende do noob, hoje jah tah mais facil de se usar o linux, em vista de distribuições como o ubuntu, não temos mais q saber muita coisa para usar ele...
<Ursinha> linux não é só pra hacker minha gente
<Ursinha> não tem dessa de noob com ubunut
<Ursinha> ubuntu
<Ursinha> ubuntu é pra usuário
<Ursinha> povo tem é que entender isso logo :)
<xispirito> há alguma coisa que se tome para ter mais desempenho mental? começei a codar 8:00 da manha e já estou exausto =(
<andretyn> Ursinha, :))
<Ursinha> xispirito, olha... café ajuda vc?>
<xispirito> Ursinha: já to ficando preto de café ...
<Ursinha> xispirito, se nao ajudar, tem aqueles energéticos, tipo monster
<Ursinha> aquele monster é tenso
<andretyn> xispirito, café como coca-cola, junta os dois e toma :))
<Ursinha> deixa vc ligadão mesmo
<Katador> unica critica minha, é que o MIRC nao roda
<xispirito> é ... to precisando
<Katador> tem que usar pelo wine
<Katador> hauahua
<Ursinha> mirc é pra windows, tem n clientes de irc pra linux
<Katador> eu sei
<Katador> xchat
<Ursinha> muito melhores que mirc, na minha humilde opinião :)
<Katador> pidgin
<Katador> etc
<Katador> mas eu tenho meu script do mirc
<rafaelsoaresbr> icechat
<Katador> gosto de usa ele
<Katador> rsrss
<Katador> bons tempos do mirc
<andretyn> Katador,  se te faz bem, use... libertas que serah tambem :)) Linux é F*DA!!!!!!
<Katador> hauhaua
<Ursinha> :)
<Katador> quando nao tinha msn, só o mirc
<Katador> era massa pra caramba
<Katador> perdeu espaço por causa do layout
<xispirito> para mim, msn separou as pessoas ...
<Ursinha> xispirito, faz sentido
<Katador> sim
<Katador> sem falar na praticidade
<andretyn> Katador, eu usei por muito tem a Usenet para falar com o pessoal, tem o Pan para isso.
<Katador> rapido
<Katador> seguro
<Linux> Pessoal me diz uma coisa, tem como subir a interface gráfica sem usar o monitor? ligando ele sem monitor.
<Linux> alguem sabe fazer isso?
<xispirito> sem um monitor, nem que seja via rede, o X11 não sobe
<Linux> não sobe?
<xispirito> existe uns programas, "X11 falsos"
<xispirito> que fazem isto
<andretyn> xispirito, eh se vc configurar o monitor, e depois retirar o mesmo, será q ele não roda!!!
<Linux> vi um totorial na net mas estava muito confuso, tive mais duvidas do que praticidade
<xispirito> andretyn: não, ele vai acusar erro por não ter para onde enviar a imagem
<Katador> caraca, to baixando o ubuntu 12.04 e tem um maluco me enviando a 255 kb/s
<xispirito> logo que o monitor é desplugado, o device virtual em /dev é apagado e em /proc o registro dos periféricos é atualizado ...
<Linux> Lembrem-se com Linux tudo podemos fazer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andretyn> Katador, KKKKKKKKK, tem cara com otima rede, ateh para dispor para os outros....
<Katador> pois eh
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: o/ ensaiando muito já?
<tiagoscd> yeageya
<xispirito> tem gente que simula porta paralela ... simule um monitor Linux =D
<tiagoscd> isso é bullying ein
<Katador> minha rede baixa a 600 kib/s
<tiagoscd> quando eu falo com ela fica away
<tiagoscd> uheauehaue
<Katador> mas nao lembro de enviar a isso tudo
<Linux> tipo enganar o linux que tem u monitor plugar
<Katador> kkkk
<xispirito> claro, é coisa de nija, mas é possívél
<xispirito> #ninja
 * tiagoscd está sofrendo preconceito da Ursinha-afk :(
<andretyn> xispirito, hummmm!!!!
<xispirito> 0.0
<Katador> fogo é ver baixar 700mb em 15 min no torrente e um arquivo de 17mb levando 30min no chrome
<Katador> kkkkkk
<xispirito> sai pra lá doido, vai rosnar pra outro =D
<andretyn> xispirito, HEHEHEHEHE :))
<Linux> entao, ninguem sabe levantar a interface grafica ligando o computador sem monitor
<xispirito> Linux: é estranho .. pra que uma interface sem ter onde vê-la?
<Linux> projeto que estou fazendo
<xispirito> a não ser para debug ou algum teste, não tem fundamento
<Linux> isso
<xispirito> bom, talvez lhe ajude poder abrir outro X11 dentro do atual para testar suas coisas
<xispirito> se sim, xephyr
<xispirito> eu usava um monte para testar código de window managers
<kernel> alguem sabe onde eu baixo uma apostila do guia foca da Lpi-101?
<Rudolf> kernel: guiafoca.org ?
<xispirito> herança /o\
 * xispirito vai ter um AVC
<kernel> Rudolf, sim
<MarconM> xispirito:
<MarconM> diga
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Katador> galera
<Katador> só pra passa uma informação
<Katador> instalei o programa jitsi pra usar o msn
<Katador> layout bem bacana, e funciona legal
<Katador> fuciona video conferencia no msn
<Katador> web cam e tal
<Rudolf> kernel: como chama?
<Rudolf> Katador: como chama? tem link?
<Katador> sim
<Katador> https://jitsi.org/
<Katador> ali em downloads tem o repositorio
<Katador> 50mb
<Katador> funciona copm varios protocolos
<Fisico> Rudolf:  adivinha se vou ter q refazer ou não?
<Fisico> ..
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> Fisico: meus pêsames
<Fisico> Rudolf:  eu nuum guento mais
<Fisico> não mesmo
<Fisico> onde q eu tava com a cabeça quando resolvi fazer fisica?
<kernel> Rudolf, a da 101 é iniciante ou intermediario?
<Rudolf> kernel: acredito que os dois
<Rudolf> kernel: e mais um pouco
<kernel> iuaheieheuaeu
<kernel> vou fazer a prova sabado agora
<kernel> só pra relembrar
<kernel> baixei uma da Green Treinamento
<Rudolf> tá fu
<Rudolf> kernel: mas, boa sorte
<kernel> valeu
<kernel> tou tranquilo
<kernel> ;]
<maarezende> a
<Luizcezar> alguém já conseguiu dar boot PXE na placa de rede National semiconductor (natsemi) dp83815?
<Luizcezar> alguém já conseguiu dar boot PXE nos thin clients GENESIS? existe uma imagem pra isso? ou é só etherbootw
<Luizcezar> ?
<Luizcezar> qual o canal de ltsp br?
<LACabeza> boa tarde pessoal
<LACabeza> eu to fazendo um trabalho aqui, dae quero fazer uma ilustração de uma rede de computadores...
<LACabeza> se eu fosse fazer no windows, tem o visio... mas e pra linux?
<LACabeza> aquele Dia serve?
<jiraia_> sim
<jiraia_> eu uso ele
<Rudolf> me too
<hedbruno> sim, funciona perfeitamente
<hedbruno> tem opções de apps online também
<LACabeza> mas ele tem aquelas imagenzinhas de computadores?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: duh!
<LACabeza> aheuhaeuh
<Rudolf> daí vai falar que dia é cli
<LACabeza> é que to vendo aqui no site do projeto e nem nos screenshots nem nos exemplos tem exemplos com computadorezinhos xD
<LACabeza> mas se vcs dizem, vou baixar aqui...
<hedbruno> tente esse http://www.gliffy.com/gliffy/#
<LACabeza> vou testar primeiro o Dia, pq certamente vou precisar usar mais vezes até acabar o TCC, e pode acontecer de eu precisar usar na faculdade (entenda-se "internet lenta com tudo quanto é site bloqueado pelo intragov")
<LACabeza> hmm, tem é um monte de coisa aqui... vlw povo xD
<Sorentto> LACabeza, kavio tb pode ser bom
<Sorentto> ops
 * Sorentto corrigindo: kivio
<Rudolf> Sorentto: é, já ouvi falar
<LACabeza> to vendo lá... usa interface kde...
<LACabeza> pra quem usa unity... isso afeta algo?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: se vc SÓ instalar ele, não
<Rudolf> LACabeza: é lógico que tem dependencias
<Rudolf> LACabeza: GERALMENTE não impacta muito
<Sorentto> então.. como o Rudolf, comentou as dependencias é o caso.. eu não instalei no unit
<Sorentto> mas geralmente é tranquilo
<Sorentto> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Sorentto> lembrei
<Sorentto> o.0
<Sorentto> Rudolf, tu sabe qual arquivo ou onde fica o script que dá no login do ubuntu server algumas informações. algo do tipo: IP tal, ultimo login, etc.
<LACabeza> Sorentto
<LACabeza> vc fala aqueles bashrc da vida?
<xispirito> '/var/log/lastlog'
<xispirito> é um binário, last no terminal te mostra
<Sorentto> cara to vendo aqui algo com o issue
<Sorentto> o last é animal.. to usando aqui com varios parametros inclusive o binario lastlog
<Sorentto> varios nao que tem poucos, mas to usando mais o de -ad
<Sorentto> bom... pra quem fica uma boa noite... indo estudar para ganhar mais dindin.. :D até
<Rudolf> ola!
<sistematico> Olá.
<Katador> boa noite
<Katador> alguem sabe onde habilita a web cam no amsn manualmente
<Katador> ele nao ta reconhecendo a minha
<sistematico> Eu não sei, eu uso o Pidgin e o Empathy só.
<Katador> eu usava o empathy
<Katador> mas depois que migrei pro ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<Katador> ele nao funciona mais a web cam
<Katador> acusa falta de codec
<Katador> e nao consegui resolver
<Katador> só envia video, nao recebe
<Rudolf> para video uso o skype
<sistematico> Bem, eu não uso Ubuntu, mas eu uso um Linux genérico desses que se encontra por aí :D
<sistematico> BTW, meu Linux é 64 bits e o vídeo funciona.
<sistematico> Katador: Talvez falte algum pacote do gstreamer?
<Rudolf> Katador: sua camera funciona no linux?
<Katador> ja instalei, removi e reinstalei tudo o que achei do gstream
<Katador> Rudolf no cheese funciona de boa
<Rudolf> Katador: ah, então é pau de software
<Katador> eu usava ela no empathy no ubuntu 32bit
<Rudolf> Katador: não é culpa do ubuntubs
<Katador> sim
<Katador> é falta de codec no empathy
<sistematico> Katador: Seguinte, quer usar a Webcam no Google Talk ou MSN?
<Katador> maioria dos contatos
<Katador> sao msn
<Katador> isso que é fogo
<Rudolf> Katador: todos eles vc quer ser visto?
<Rudolf> Katador: exibicionista
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<Katador> hauhauhaa
<Katador> só a familia
<sistematico> Katador: https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#For_which_protocols_does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F
<sistematico> Esse link pode te ajudar.
<sistematico> Talvez.
<Katador> ok
<Katador> vo dar uma olhada
<Katador> engraçado que eu usava antes
<Katador> 3 semanas atras
<Katador> depois que formatei e coloquei 64bit nao consegui mais configurar
<Rudolf> Katador: a culpa é da atualização
<Rudolf> Katador: antes de atualizar avalie impacto sobre suas aplicações mais importantes
<sistematico> Ler o Changelog tambem ajuda.
<sistematico> Só que ninguem faz isso.
<sistematico> "one click install"
<sistematico> heh
<Katador> sera que é da atualizaçao entao
<sistematico> Katador: Avaliando por um ponto de vista otimista, você não tem o pacote que você tinha no sistema 32 bits, então em tese, é só instalar que a Webcam vai funcionar. Em tese..
<Katador> ai que ta o lance
<sistematico> Katador: Porem é muito difícil saber o que acontece aí, não temos idéia do seu hardware.
<Katador> existe a chace de nao ter esse codec pra 64bit?
<Katador> webcam imbutida do notebook
<sistematico> Todas são.
<Katador> acer 4743-6658
<sistematico> Hum...
<Katador> o amsn nem reconhece ela
<Rudolf> amsn é lixo faz tempo
<Rudolf> infelizmente
<Katador> pois eh
<Rudolf> tcl/tk defasado
<Katador> nem ta no synapit do 12.04
<Katador> alias, na central de programas
<Rudolf> nuss
<Rudolf> zuaaaado esse amsn
<Rudolf> cheio de "Security problem with relative"
<Rudolf> o cara brigou com a familia
<Rudolf> mesma piada, plim-plim
<sistematico> Katador: Sua WebCam deve ser a Acer Crystal Eye HD..
<sistematico> Deve...
<Katador> essa ai mesmo
<Katador> alias, deve ser essa ai mesmo
<Katador> ahuaha
<Rudolf> pelo menos durante a conf a cam aparece no amsn
<Katador> nao
<Katador> aparece um x
<sistematico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281912
<Katador> quanso ele vai detectar ela
<sistematico> Katador: Esse cara disse que resolveu.
<Rudolf> aqui funfou
<sistematico> Katador: Instalou os pacotes do primeiro link que eu te mandei?
<Katador> sim
<Katador> vo tentar
<Katador> sistematico aquele arquivos nao estao mais disponiveis
<Katador> ou mudou o nome
<Katador> ai nao rolo instala nenhum deles
<Katador> Rudolf vou testar esse tutorial ai qe vc passo
<Rudolf> eu?
<sistematico> Katador: Qual o codinome da sua versão do Ubuntu?
<sistematico> ?
<Katador> ops
<Katador> mals Rudolf foi o sistematico quem passo
<sistematico> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<sistematico> É essa?
<Katador> sim
<sistematico> Katador: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/download
<sistematico> Katador: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly/download
<sistematico> Katador: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/h264enc/download
<sistematico> Katador: Faltou tu pesquisar só.
<Katador> eu ja tenho esses plugin instalados
<sistematico> Katador: Os 3?
<sistematico> Katador: Seu sistema está atualizado?
<sistematico> Katador: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Katador> o ultimo eu nao tinha
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Então deve ser isso.
<sistematico> Instale e teste.
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> vou testar aqui
<Katador> mas obrigado pela antençao
<Katador> atençao*
<sistematico> Ok.
<Rudolf> omg
<sistematico> Leia o outro link que eu postei tambem.
<sistematico> Notei uma leve falta de vontade, mas ok.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Vou nessa, valeu.
<Katador> ¬¬
<Katador> eu to jantando e no pc ao mesmo tempo
<Katador> kkkkkk
<Katador> nao tem como fazer as duas coisa junta
<Rudolf> Katador: tá perdoado
<Rudolf> quem me dera poder fazer o mesmo
<Katador> Rudolf
<Katador> mesmo com aqueels instalaçoes
<Katador> neu mesmo erro
<Katador> codec negotiation failed
<Katador> cd Downloads
<Katador> ops
<kernel> kkkkkk
<kernel> cd /home/katador/Downloads
<kernel> :)
<Katador> cd downloads
<Katador> funciona
<Katador> mas eu tava olhando pra tv
<Katador> digitei no lugar errado
<kernel> uiheiuahei
<overlog> boa noite pessoal
<Katador> ja volto
<Katador> abraço
<xispirito> desculpa o entra e sai, to testando uma ferramenta ...
<Rudolf> xispirito: tá perdoado também meu filho
<xispirito> que bom, agora posso dormir a noite tranquilo
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueh
<MatheusSproesser> dei um "sudo apt-get remove python2.7" no meu ubuntu 12.04 e acabei removendo metade do sistema por causa de dependencias eu acho, como faço para reverter isso?
<xispirito> MatheusSproesser: como é que tu me remove o python homi?
<xispirito> metade dos Desktops atuais são Python
<Rudolf> MatheusSproesser: fail!
<Rudolf> MatheusSproesser: reverter == reinstalar o que vc quer
<Rudolf> MatheusSproesser: antes de dar enter vc não leu o que iria ser desinstalado?
<xispirito> se você ainda tem o buffer do terminal, copia o que foi removido e reinstala
<xispirito> se foi pelo terminal ... se foi via ferramenta gráfica, vê se ela não guarda histórico e reinstala a partir dele
<xispirito> err ... foi pelo terminal =D
 * xispirito é afobado pra ler
<MatheusSproesser> posso pegar tudo o que ele disse que ia apagar, selecionar, ctrl+shift+C, e dar sudo apt-get install ctrl+shift+V
<xispirito> isto
<Rudolf> MatheusSproesser: essa é a idéia
<MatheusSproesser> rudolf: tinha muita coisa.... achei que eram coisas aleatorias que são instaladas junto normalmente, bibliotecas
<Rudolf> hehehehehe
<Rudolf> sempre é bom ler para ter certeza
<xispirito> em sistemas de biblioteca denâmica o que mais tem é biblioteca, acostume-se
<Rudolf> xispirito: conhece o --get-selections && --set-selections?
<xispirito> Rudolf: não, o que fazem?
<Rudolf> xispirito: dpkg --get-selections > instalados.txt
<Rudolf> xispirito: salva uma lista de todos os programas instalados
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc salva um estado, por exemplo
<Rudolf> xispirito: caso de zica
<xispirito> for i in instalados.txt apt-get install i
<xispirito> MUA HA HA
<Rudolf> xispirito: nao nao
<xispirito> eu usava assim
<Rudolf> xispirito: tem a volta
<Rudolf> xispirito: dpkg --set-selections < instalados.txt
<Rudolf> xispirito: depois
<Rudolf> xispirito: apt-get upgrade
<xispirito> Rudolf: só colei o algoritmo, não codei =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: ele reverte para de acordo com o instalados
<xispirito> vou ver com mais calma isto dae, as vezes eu invento coisa que não precisa o.0
<Rudolf> xispirito: serviria para o MatheusSproesser, mas ele teria que ter feito o --get-selections antes
<MatheusSproesser> '-'
<xispirito> teve uma vez que passei um m?s codando uma parada, pra depois achar pronto e muito melhor ¬¬
<Rudolf> xispirito: hehehehe
<MatheusSproesser> mas se eu salvasse esse estado ia pegar só o que eu tinha instalado ou tudo o que estava instalado no sistema?
<Rudolf> MatheusSproesser: tudo que estava instalado até a execução do comando
<MatheusSproesser> é bem util
<MatheusSproesser> mas só funciona pros apt-gets né, por exemplo o skype mais atual não esta no repositorio oficial então precisa o pacote deb
<Rudolf> MatheusSproesser: tudo que vc instalou via "package manager"
<Rudolf> MatheusSproesser: se vc instalou qualquer coisa fora, esquece
<xispirito> via dpkg ele guarda também?
<xispirito> ótimo, DNS da rede caiu ¬¬
<MatheusSproesser> esse negocio parece que só guarda os nomes dos programas pra vc olha la e lembra o que tava instalado
<MatheusSproesser> Rudolf: e caso eu instale um programa a partir de outro ppa, ele adiciona o repositorio?
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-26
<overlog> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/should-ubuntus-minimize-button-be-vertical
<overlog> :-P
<overlog> o engraçado são os comentários deste tópico
<overlog> desculpem o fftoppic...
<Ursinha> boa noite minha gente
 * tiagoscd está chateado pelo bullying sofrido hoje :(
<Ursinha> nossa, o que houve?
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: tavas conversando com o pessoal e tals, quando te chamei ficou away e sumiu
<tiagoscd> uehaueah
<Ursinha> putz, foi mal
<Ursinha> :
<Ursinha> :/
<Ursinha> hoje NADA funciona
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: gvt?
<Ursinha> NADA
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, não, hoje a CPFL fez manutenção da rede elétrica, ficamos a tarde inteira sem luz
<Ursinha> ai quando voltou, nenhum roteador queria funcionar mais
<felipealmeida> lol!
<Ursinha> hauhauahua
<felipealmeida> hahahahaha
<felipealmeida> minah internet tá boa, mas o enlightenment não tá colaborando
<tiagoscd> vocês tem sorte
<tiagoscd> de ter internet decente
<felipealmeida> tiagoscd: acho que luz é mais importante que internet :P
<felipealmeida> se ifcar a tarde inteira sem luz eu me mato :P
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: pior que é, a luz é a base da humanidade
<tiagoscd> :P
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem sebe me dizer qual o problema com a unity que sumiu a logo tem so um ponto de ?
<Ursinha> vixe
<Ursinha> jardelvdas, não é pra acontecer isso :/
<jardelvdas> Ursinha, ps mas esta sem a logo,
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> boa noite
<Fisico> boa MarconM
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> ta parado hj hein
<MarconM> povo tudo dormindo
<tiagoscd> noite MarconM
<taranto> senhores
<Ursinha> boa noite
<tiagoscd> e senta que lá vem história
<tiagoscd> na globo novamente matéria de falta de mão de obra qualificada em TI
<tiagoscd> nevou em São Joaquim hoje
<tiagoscd> e viva SC lol
<renato> Boa noite
<renato> sou iniciante aqui no ubuntu e estou gostando muito mas nao consegui fazer funcionar minha webcam no skype
<renato> alguem sabe como fazer?
<andretyn> renato, tem o forum do ubuntu-br, dá uma pesquisada lah, veja na pagina do ubuntu-br que tem o endereço para ele, tem muita coisa sobre configurações e, se não tiver, cadastre-se e pergunte lã
<andretyn> renato, camera são muito especificas, tem q saber o tipo exato dele para vc ver se alguem teve o mesmo problema q vc...
<renato> ok amigo vou dar uma lida la. agradeço
<andretyn> renato, se não tiver nada, venha de novo aqui e pergunte, mas com pelo menos o tipo...
<renato> ta bom, a marca eh neox. vou dar uma olhada la. obrigado
<Ricardo__> é minha camera aki eh simples
<Ricardo__> ate o krnel .32-5 velho do debian reconhece de boa
<andretyn> Ricardo__, tenho um da micosoft:) q nem o novo W7 reconhece mais, mas no Ubuntu, de boa, foi "plugplay" :))
<Ricardo__> pois é
<Ricardo__> aki plugou rolo tb
<Ricardo__> o brabo é q a webcam tem luz
<Ricardo__> e nao tem como desligar
<Ricardo__> so tirando da usb
<Ricardo__> q coisa palha isso
<andretyn> Ricardo__, tem muitas especificações q soh o drive proprietario tem, nem a engenharia reversa resolve, drive fechado mesmo :((
<Ricardo__> eheh
<Ricardo__> q diga a ati no linux
<Ricardo__> sofrivel
<andretyn> péssimo, péssimo
<Ricardo__> no debian wheezy nao consegui ate hj
<Ricardo__> configurar ela
<Ricardo__> nao tem driver proprietarios nem nos repo
<Ricardo__> compliucou
<andretyn> Ricardo__, eu sofro com os drives p/ Nvidia, são uma B*STA :))
<Ricardo__> mas eh melhor q ati
<Ricardo__> porra qual a melhor placa de video pra linux entao?
<Ricardo__> achei q os da gforce era melhor
<go_mtz_rs> boa noite a todos
<andretyn> go_mtz_rs, o/ boz
<go_mtz_rs> yo yo
<go_mtz_rs> ^^
<andretyn> Ricardo__, acho q enquanto tivermos drive proprietario fechado, não vai ter placa 100% funcional no linux
<Ricardo__> as intel onboard em netbooks
<Ricardo__> ate q da pra dizer q rodam bem
<flayke> oi
<adas> ola
<tiagoscd> boa noite pessoal, até a manhã :-)
<adas> cara  o motorola atrix e d+
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<WEBR> Bom dia. Meu, como o ubuntu 12.04 ta redondo
<WEBR> pelo menos aqui
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<jiraia_> sistematico, bom dia
<sistematico> Pessoal, estava no Launchpad e descobri um projeto muito legal chamado Stoq.
<sistematico> Um Software bem completo de ERP, com suporte a NFe, TEF e mais um monte de coisa.
<sistematico> Top.
<go_mtz_rs> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: dia
<go_mtz_rs> café saiu agora....quem ai aceita??
<Rudolf> já temos aqui
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: mas obrigado
<go_mtz_rs> hahaha...és de onde Rudolf?
<kernel> find / -iname "bashrc" -exec ls -l {} \;
<kernel> Rudolf,
<kernel> esse comando..
<kernel> o que significa esse {} \;
<Rudolf> kernel: fechamento do -exec
<Rudolf> kernel: por assim dizer
<kernel> o exec só funciona com ele?
<Rudolf> sim
<kernel> ah sim
<Xerxes> bom dia pessoal
<Rudolf> dia
<go_mtz_> eu amo minha internet <3
<Xerxes> sou novo no Linux e estou com um problema, eu inicio o Ubuntu e em determinado espaço de tempo ele trava, mas trava tudo, teclado, mouse .. já procurei algumas soluções na web, mas nenhuma satisfez
<Xerxes> vocês podem me ajudar?
<Rudolf> Xerxes: achou a causa do travamento?
<Xerxes> não, eu estava fazendo minhas atividades normal, um navegador aberto, baixando alguns pacotes e com o reprodutor de músicas aberto
<go_mtz_> Xerxes...qual a config do teu micro?
<Xerxes> ele é um i3, está com 6Gb de memória
<Xerxes> a placa de vídeo é que eu não sei muito te falar
<Xerxes> mas não é algo sobrenatural não, é uma placa normal
<go_mtz_> o meu tem uma configuração inferior e roda perfeito
<Rudolf> Xerxes: lspci
<Xerxes> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5) 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05) 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 S
<Xerxes> desculpa tinha mais coisas antes
<Xerxes> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Cor
<go_mtz_> bom...todos ai tenham um ótimo dia...mas hoje é dia de prova
<go_mtz_> abrass a todos e até amanha
<Rudolf> Guest67155: bye
<Rudolf> Xerxes: sua placa de video é intel
<overlog> bom dia pessoal
<Xerxes> sim é Rudolf
<Rudolf> Xerxes: mas não dá para supor a causa de travamento só pelo hardware
<Xerxes> bom dia
<Rudolf> overlog: dia
<overlog> :)
<Rudolf> Xerxes: roda um tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> Xerxes: roda um tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kernel> o -f significa o q Rudolf
<kernel> tempo real?
<Xerxes> [    29.795] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-E02741913840E34805965F50669C02EA49967696.xkm [    47.830] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14402 [    47.830] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines: [    47.830] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   69.30  1366 1414 1446 1480  768 770 775 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz) [   166.946] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14402 [   166.946] (II) intel(0)
<overlog> sim, kernel
<kernel> overlog, :D
<Xerxes> alguém aqui desenvolve em Java para Web?
<Rudolf> Xerxes: voltando ao topico antigo
<Xerxes> diga ai Rudolf :D
<Rudolf> Xerxes: atente para as linhas com EE e com WW
<Rudolf> Xerxes: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<Rudolf> Xerxes: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep WW
<Xerxes> certo, eu rodei aqui e deu erro
<Rudolf> Xerxes: ?
<Xerxes> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. [    19.586] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Xerxes> calma
<Xerxes> deu erro não :D
<Xerxes> falha minha
<Xerxes> o segundo comando retornou isso
<Xerxes> [    19.523] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist. [    19.523] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist. [    19.523] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist. [    19.524] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist. [    19.524] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist. [    19.590] (WW) Falling back to old prob
<Xerxes> e o primeiro retornou (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. [    19.586] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Rudolf> Xerxes: seus problemas são apenas warnings
<Xerxes> entendo
<Rudolf> Xerxes: no X
<Rudolf> Xerxes: pode ser outra coisa
<Xerxes> entendo, vou tentar com outras entradas
<Rudolf> Xerxes: /var/log registra tudo que acontece na sua maquina
<Xerxes> massa, entendi o que estávamos tentando fazer
<Rudolf> Xerxes: que bom
<Rudolf> Xerxes: se vc se perder, pergunte me
<Xerxes> beleza, obrigado
<Xerxes> eu pesquisei e em uma das resposta o pessoal disse para desabilitar os efeitos gráficos
<Xerxes> eu fiz isso e até agora nada de travar
<Xerxes> o seu comando estava certo, dentro de /var/log tem realmente um Xorg.0.log
<Rudolf> "que bom"
<Katador> bom dia
<overlog> bom dia Katador
<Katador> ubuntu 12.04 rodando redondinho
<Katador> rsrsrsrs
<Katador> formatei pc ontem
<Katador> =]
<overlog> mazaaa Katador!
<overlog> é isso ai!
<overlog> o meu aqui tá redondinho tb...
<overlog> até já to me acostumando com o Unity, infelizmente
<Xerxes> ei gente vou sair aqui, obrigado por tudo
<Katador> overlog
<Katador> tu mexeu no compiz
<Katador> pra coloca aqueles efeio de fogo cubo e tals?
<Ricardo__> eu fui de kubuntu... unity ta intragavel ahaha
<Katador> srsrrs
<Katador> só to apanhando pra liga a webcam no msn
<Ricardo__> nada contra unity mas gnome 3 tb ta na mesma pra mim
<Katador> eu e 90% dos usuarios linux
<Katador> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> vou esperar mais uns anos pra quem sabe usar
<Ricardo__> kde 4 quando saiu tb era sux.. e os caras metiam pau direto.. hj ja ta bem maduro
<Katador> normal
<Katador> tudo que é novo
<Katador> gera um pouco de resistencia
<Ricardo__> é ainda mais q sou meio classico
<Ricardo__> to de debian stable ainda ahaha
<Katador> ahuahuaha
<Ricardo__> mas coloquei kubuntu tb pra qdo quiser uns pacotes mais novos
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> eu achei o unity mais pratico
<overlog> Katador, não mexi no compiz
<Katador> hum...
<Katador> fui coloca efeito fogo quando miniza janela overlog
<Katador> e toda vez que ia minimizar aparecia 2 janela
<overlog> funfou legal, Katador ?
<overlog> hehhee
<Katador> 1fechava com fogo
<Katador> a outra tinha um delay
<Katador> ai fico palha pacas
<Katador> deve ser bug aqui
<overlog> hehehe
<Katador> mas nem to com paciencia pra resolver
<Rudolf> mnão vejo a hora de ser apenas um usuário
<Katador> tirei e pronto
<Rudolf> esses probleminhas triviais
<Rudolf> pqp!
<Katador> eu parei de esquenta cabeça
<overlog> eu, graças a Deus, voltei a ser usuário...
<overlog> ..larguei a vida de adm
<Katador> isso é fase
<Katador> fase na vida agora é otra hauahaua
<overlog> é...
<Katador> mulher manda
<Katador> quando eu quero, eu obedeço
<Katador> ahuahauaha
<Rudolf> overlog: o que faz agora?
<overlog> Rudolf, trabalho com gestão e auditoria de segurança da informação
<Rudolf> overlog: ah, mas ainda trabalha com essa merda chamada ti
<rafaelsoaresbr_> esperando ansioso pelo 12.10 pra ver se corrijiram o bug do botão do lançador do libreoffice
<overlog> heheheh.. ainda sim, Rudolf
<overlog> quando disse mero usuário, quis dizer que não me envolvo mais com problemas deles... hehehe
<Rudolf> overlog: to me desviado para pentest "também"
<Rudolf> overlog: mas só para concluir meu ciclo em ti
<overlog> Rudolf, é uma área sensacional...
<Rudolf> overlog: se vc faz auditoria, vc ainda se envolve com os problemas deles
<overlog> tenho um colega na faculdade que possui a certificação de Hacker Ético
<Rudolf> overlog: no mínimo para reduzr os problemas deles
<Rudolf> overlog: é essa aí
<overlog> ah sim, por esta visão sim
<Rudolf> overlog: tirando na claves
<overlog> legal..
<Rudolf> overlog: uma amiga tem também
<overlog> legal Rudolf.. é uma área , dentro da segurança, legal de se investir
<AMrDan> e ai galera .. blz?
<AMrDan> vcs sabem se qq aparelho de dvd consegue ler um dvd-DL?
<overlog> fala AMrDan blz... e por ai?
<AMrDan> overlog, d boa .. sem mts problemas hoje .. ehhehehe
<Rudolf> overlog: é, mas to indo para engenharia de producao
<Rudolf> overlog: mas vai um tempo ainda
<Rudolf> overlog: TI só para pagar as contas
<Rudolf> heuhiuehieuhieuh
<overlog> Rudolf, engenharia de produção?
<Rudolf> overlog: perdi o tesão
<Rudolf> overlog: isso
<overlog> Rudolf, entendo...
<overlog> Rudolf, ainda é uma área que dá uma grana boa...
<AMrDan> e ai gente .. alguem sabe?
<AMrDan> ..se qq aparelho de dvd consegue ler um dvd-DL?
<xGrind> dvd-dl ?
<AMrDan> dual layer
<Rudolf> xGrind: dual layer
<Rudolf> AMrDan: apenas os que suportam dual layer
<Rudolf> AMrDan: ora pois
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<AMrDan> ahuauhahuuhahua
<AMrDan> ok .. vlz Rudolf
<AMrDan> *vlw
<Rudolf> AMrDan: mas veja, responde o que vc perguntou
<Rudolf> AMrDan: não é qualquer um que lê
<AMrDan> Rudolf, certo .. são soh os que tem suporte ..
<AMrDan> obrigado ..
<AMrDan> vou indo .. teh mais :)
<Victor-MG> Caras colegas Bom dia, Meu caso como muitos adm de Cloud sofro atks ddos constantes, porem o que faço é bloquear e contra atk, porem ultimament estou tomando atks que nao consigo identificar o IP por netstat uso o comando "
<Victor-MG> netstat -an | grep 'tcp\|udp' | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n' e Minha SSH vive bloqueada, alguem saber algum script pra ajudar ou como identificar.
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: em qual porta está sua ssh?
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: tirei da 22 pra tentar amenizar conectar ao ssh mas nao adiantou 6976
<Victor-MG> agora a porta é 6976
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: só não espalhe
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: mas me diga, as requisições estão vindo nessa porta?
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: Ants vinham nas porta 4125 que é uma porta q tenho q manter aberta, agora não consigo identificar a porta por que nao consigo ver o ip atacante com Netstat
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: use o log do iptables
<Victor-MG> EX: dei service network stop e ainda estava com lentidao dos atks
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: Como vejo tal log?
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: vc precisa configurar
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: primeiro
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: a principio seria algo como iptables -A INPUT -j LOG
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: mas vc pode especificar a porta, ou não
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: Interessant vou procurar no Gloogle sobre a configuracao entao.
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: lembrando que colocar LOG não elimina a necessidade de aceitar ou negar o acesso a porta
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: Mas vou pelo menos identificar o IP atacante o que nao acontece com Netstat
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: sim, vai
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: cuidado, o arquivo pode crescer muito dependendo do fluxo de logs
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: então tenha um logrotate ativado, por exemplo
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: veja
<Rudolf> iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
<Rudolf> iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -m limit --limit 1/s -j DROP
<Rudolf> pode-se adicionar LOG nessas regras também
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: Aparentemente é tudo o que eu preciso, basta agora aprender a configuralo rs
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: sim
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: Do Mais Obrigado, Eu realment espero que surja uma solução efetiva para DDOS, isso esta me irritando muito.
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: não existe
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: depende muito mais da sua "borda" de rede do que do seu servidor
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: clouds bons tem blackholes que mitigam esse tipo de problema
<Victor-MG> Rudolf: Sou um usuario UOL e uso em um server game, ser uol ja diz tudo, mas tenho um link baixo e não tenho retorno financeiro apenas para diverção de alguns
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: entendo
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: limitado
<Rudolf> Victor-MG: realmente é complicado mitigar DoS e DDoS nessas situações
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<gedsonrios> Salve salve galera
<gedsonrios> Queria saber da comunidade o que eles acharam da integração do Unity 6.6 junto a Amazon ??
<gedsonrios> Será alguma parceria grande no projeto do Ubuntu ??/
<go_mtz_rs> boa tarde a todos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: hau!
<go_mtz_rs> uhuuu net boa...
<go_mtz_rs> download a 12kb lol
<tonao42> boa tarde
<tonao42> alguem na area?
<Rudolf> opa, se derrubar é penalty
<Sorentto> Rudolf, e ai cara. bl
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não muito
<Sorentto> vixi
<Rudolf> my users driving me nut
<Sorentto> 0.0
<Sorentto> normal
<Sorentto> aqui nao é la muito dif.
<tiagoscd> tem alguma Cris por aí? :x
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: será que chove? :P (sabe qual foi a intenção da chamada, não? uehuahea)
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, a unica coisa que pode chover é porrada... hauahuahuahauh
<tiagoscd> uehauehauehauehua
<tiagoscd> putz, será que devo ir a Latinoware? medo da Ursinha agora
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> já pensou se chego lá
<tiagoscd> apanho dela e da Marta?
<tiagoscd> :(
<tiagoscd> #fail
<Ursinha> LOL
<Ursinha> vc é legal
<tiagoscd> mas também sou indefeso :'(
<tiagoscd> não me bata pls lol
<Ursinha> LOL
<adas> ola
<tiagoscd> oláa
<flayke> ola
<Sorentto> alguem aqui tem uma VM(vmware) com linux e que pega o ip como bridged e setou fixo?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: eu
<Rudolf> Sorentto: tanto no vmplyer quanto vmware server
<Rudolf> Sorentto: funciona
<Rudolf> Sorentto: mas me diga
<Rudolf> Sorentto: o que seria "com linux"? host ou guest?
<Sorentto> entao Rudolf, eu to com o centos aqui e ele pega o ip certinho fixo, porem nao estou conseguindo deixar gravado o resolv.conf... ele é alterado automaticamente
<Kevin> Olá pessoal
<Kevin> alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema sobre screens?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: isso é distro, não vmware
<go_mtz_rs> ai ai ai...nada pra fazer...
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: que "sorte"
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: pau moendo aqui
<go_mtz_rs> precisa de ajuda em algo?
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: formula magica
<tiagoscd> saindo
<tiagoscd> valeu galera
<tiagoscd> :-)
<go_mtz_rs> flwww tiago
<tiagoscd> valeus
<go_mtz_rs> frio...frio...frio
<Arrotinho_> Tem alguem ai ?
<Sorentto> Rudolf, o cara.. desculpe .. aqui tb tá complicado... chegando requisições direto... kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Sorentto: dois
<Sorentto> eu não tinha explicado corretamente.. numa VM está rodando um CentOS que até hoje estava em dhcp.
<Sorentto> hoje resolvi separar uma faixa de ip para servers entre outros e fui setar na mão
<Sorentto> os arquivos network e ifcfg-eth0 estão tranquilos... eu mudei e eles permanecem com o conteudo, porém o resolv.conf mesmo eu colocando os dns quando restarto o eth0 ele é preenchido autmatico
<Sorentto> no restart ele me retorna uma msg a qual estou chutando que seja meu problema. :Iniciando a interface eth0:  Estado de conexão ativa: ativando
<Sorentto> Caminho de conexão ativa: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/7
<Rudolf> credo
<Rudolf> pau da distro
<Sorentto> shauhsuahsua
<Sorentto> ai seria muito azar..
<Sorentto> eu ja to tentando setar o fixo para parar de perder meus ips(mesmo tendo setado no dhcp que para não trocar ip depois da primeira conexao)
<Sorentto> estava tudo funcionando bunitindo redondo e hoje perdi o ip de lan, ai vai eu conectar la em casa para resolver e descubro essa innhaca...
 * Sorentto corrigindo "é bunitinho" kkkkk
<Sorentto> iiiiiii esqueci de perguntar.. o canal tem restrição de /me ?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não
<Sorentto> pior que a cabeça não ta ajudando... to terminado de ler o material de portugues(prova facul) e resolvendo uma pá de serviços do tipo.. meu email não funfa... e nem para funcionar meu servidorzinho de teste..
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<taranto> senhores
<Sorentto> vixi
<Sorentto> quando alguem fala isso a coisa fica feia
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkk
<taranto> Sorentto,  isso oq?
<Sorentto> senhores
<taranto> ohaoehoaehoaehoe
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> mete bronca taranto
<taranto> Sorentto, até eu fiquei com medo agoar
<taranto> *agora
<taranto> ohaehoaeoheaoh
<Sorentto> eu não sei mesmo
<Sorentto> :D
<taranto> Sorentto,  a as novidades
<Sorentto> previsão de tempo nublado (por uma prova animal de portugues), para daqui a pouco,, Previsão também de me transformar em zumbi para estudar as materias da prova de amanha(ou jogar tudo pro alto e achar que minha memória DIMM resolve)
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<taranto> Sorentto, verifica se a sua memoria é ECC pra não dar zebra federal mesmo ahoehoaehoaeohaheo
<Sorentto> se é para ser sincero tá mais para flash (grava, usa e descarta)
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<taranto> Sorentto, holyshit aehhaoeo
<Sorentto> Rudolf, já que tu quase não fez nada hoje, amanha vou passar uns users daqui pra ti.
<Sorentto> o.o
<Rudolf> Sorentto: sono!
<Sorentto> me too]
<Rudolf> Sorentto: ontem teve virada de sistema e hoje monitoramento
<Sorentto> vish.. sei como é.. eu peguei o turno da madruga na sexta ou seja.. entrei as 08 e sai as 07 do dia seguinte
<andretyn> Sorentto, Rudolf, vcs são SysOp?
<Sorentto> kkkkk
<Sorentto> Eu costumo falar que sou o cocô do cavalo do bandido
<Rudolf> andretyn: não
<Rudolf> andretyn: eu sou "escrava Izaura"
<andretyn> Sorentto, KKKKKKK um verdadeiro CCB:)
<Sorentto> andretyn, kkkkkkkk pior
<andretyn> Rudolf, Cara, isso é down:))
<Sorentto> Aaaaa mas fala que não tem seu lado bom... passar horas e horas em modo terminal olhando logs.... pensar em maneiras melhores para autmoatizar processos(que alias não deveriam ser automatizados..) kkkkkkk
<Sorentto> simples assim!
<andretyn> Sorentto, lado Nerd dah coisa, sei como é, eu sou soh um "escovador de bits", soh faça minha Nerdiçes na minha maquina, mas "viajo"!!!! :-D
<Rudolf> andretyn: também quero fazer isso só por hobby
<Rudolf> andretyn: mas hoje num dá
<Rudolf> andretyn: tenho que pagar minhas contas com isso por enquanto
<Rudolf> faando nisso
<Rudolf> aula
<Rudolf> fui
<Sorentto> só não pode ir embora olhando para tudo e vendo Matrix
<Sorentto> ver logs = matrix = piada sem graça
<andretyn> Sorentto, :)
<andretyn> Sorentto, K!
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<Sorentto> nem me venha com fatorial(se bem que no estado mental que estou nem sei se estou falando coisa com coisa)... me matei de fazer isso na prova ontem
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<andretyn> HEHEHEHEHEHEHE, isso é uma M*rda, mat. vc se mata, e ainda a "coisa" se volta p/ te pegar com um ErRO! :-D
<Sorentto> agree
<Sorentto> Baum gente boa ... está chegando a hora mais triste.... kkkkk fim de expediente e começo de outro... hsuahushuhusa... boa noite a todos.
<Ursinha> nossa, que massa
<Ursinha> coloquei meu computador na dock dele e o ubuntu fez tudo perfeito :)
<Ursinha> configurou as duas telas, sem erro
<Katador> boa noite
<Katador> microsoft libero o msn por xmpp? ou foi só boatos?
<MarconM> boa noite
<alexactis> boa noite ubuntuzeiros
<Katador> boa noite
<alexactis> se não for pedir muito posso fazer o anuncio de um link aqui? Estou vendendo meu netbook aqui em Salvador...
<alexactis> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.407316539324113&type=1
<tiagoscd> o/
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-27
<Sorentto> Boa noite povo.... o/
<Rudolf> Sorentto: noite
<Rudolf> Sorentto: conhece site de "ebooks" em pt_br?
<Sorentto> ichi
<tiagoscd> galera, prometemos pra vocês que o estande do Ubuntu vai ser o mais feliz da Latinoware :D
<tiagoscd> apareçam por lá
<tiagoscd> :)
<Sorentto> tiagoscd ... vontade não falta...deslocamento é que é o problema
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: vai perder a dança surpresa nossa lá
<tiagoscd> :x
<tiagoscd> mas a música é secreta ainda
<Sorentto> vixi
<Sorentto> tem de ter o video depois :D
<tiagoscd> provavelmente terá
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<Sorentto> hsuahusahushauh fico na espera... a comunidade ubunteira dançando...
<Sorentto> tem que colocar o godim pra dançar tb
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: como assim? hehe
<Sorentto> é que sempre que apareço aqui querendo falar com ele nunca acho... já coloquei status de legend do canal nele... agora ia ser loco ver o cara no video
<Sorentto> hsuahushau
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: o Gondim faleceu no fim do ano passado
<Sorentto> putz
<Sorentto> teve noticia
<Sorentto> no blog nao tem nada
<tiagoscd> teve várias notícias
<tiagoscd> até no meu próprio blog fiz o post
<tiagoscd> *um
<Sorentto> não conhecia teu blog.. só entrava no dele... putz cara.. que chato...
<Sorentto> lembro que aprendi um porre de coisas com o cara
<tiagoscd> pois é
<tiagoscd> grande homem
<Sorentto> eu sumi do canal por um tempo e depois quando voltei vi o nick dele on..achei que estava normal
<Sorentto> será que tem alguem com o nick dele registrado?
<tiagoscd> provavelmente alguém tem acesso a alguma máquina que ele tinha um bot ou algo parecido
<Sorentto> putz cara... agora fiquei triste mesmo.. eu curtia o cara pra caramba
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> ele era super gente boa
<Sorentto> pasa seu blog ai
<Sorentto> passa
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br
<tiagoscd> mas quase nem atualizo ele
<Sorentto> hsuahushaa
<Sorentto> eu tenhum um assim
<tiagoscd> publico mais no blog do www.ubuntubrsc.com
<Sorentto> rip
<Sorentto> hum
<Sorentto> oia.. o forum é massa
<Sorentto> :D
<Sorentto> forum não.. blog
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: lançamos ele em janeiro, tem conteúdo praticamente todo dia :-)
<Sorentto> to vendo mesmo... show
<Sorentto> oia.. tem até review de games para ubuntu
<kernel> gollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<kernel> golaçoooooooo
<Sorentto> tiagoscd fala ai.. o que vai rolar na latinoware da comunidade?
<Sorentto> to vendo o site aqui, mas tem uma pa de info
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: vai ter várias palestras
<tiagoscd> além do estande do Ubuntu lá
<tiagoscd> :)
<Sorentto> aff... tão perto e tão longe..
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: moras aonde? :)
<Sorentto> Londrina
<Sorentto> é pertinho de foz
<tiagoscd> pô, só embarcar no busão e ir então
<tiagoscd> :D
<Sorentto> éééééé.. ta legal.. não tao perrto.. mas é melhor que se fosse em sampa ou outro lugar
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> e ainda pode concorrer para ganhar a inscrição isenta
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/sorteio-cinco-inscricoes-gratuitas-para-latinoware-2012.html
<Sorentto> oia
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: é pertinho pô
<tiagoscd> de ônibus deve dar umas 9 horas de viagem
<Sorentto> pior...
<Sorentto> Vou ver se consigo convencer a chefia... kkkkkkk
<Sorentto> bem que poderiapegar pelo menos o sabado
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: vai estar legal :)
<thiago-ghiote> iae
<thiago-ghiote> ubuters
<tiagoscd> thiago-ghiote: opa :
<tiagoscd> :)
<Sorentto> thiago-ghiote o/
<thiago-ghiote> yeah
<thiago-ghiote> e esse v 12.10
<thiago-ghiote> vai ser boa mesmo
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Sorentto> por falar nisso.. e ai... o gnome 3???? tá caindo mesmo?
<thiago-ghiote> rapaz
<thiago-ghiote> acho que não
<thiago-ghiote> logo
<thiago-ghiote> quando me deparei
<tiagoscd> thiago-ghiote: estou gostando dele
<thiago-ghiote> achei que não ia
<thiago-ghiote> me acostumar
<tiagoscd> usando versão de testes aqui e não tenho o que reclamar :)
<thiago-ghiote> e acabei me acostumando !
<Sorentto> Eu coloquei ele no ubuntu e rodou legal...(ta legal.. tinha uns bugs mas se vc usar ele em outra distro tb vai ter)
<thiago-ghiote> rsrss
<tiagoscd> do 12.10 no caso
<tiagoscd> não gosto do Gnome 3
<tiagoscd> :P
<thiago-ghiote> ubuntu desda versão 11.04
<thiago-ghiote> ta recheados de bugs
<Sorentto> eu testei ele no mint 12, mas agora com a frescura(que me desculpem os users mint) de trocar nomes ficou meio complicado a partir do 13
<tiagoscd> thiago-ghiote: eu prefiro não comentar sobre isso :)
<thiago-ghiote> pq
<thiago-ghiote> ?
<thiago-ghiote> vc acha que não é verdade
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<tiagoscd> não é isso
<tiagoscd> vou poupar meus comentários para evitar estresses posteriores
<tiagoscd> como já aconteceu anteriormente :)
<thiago-ghiote> ah
<thiago-ghiote> vc vc lembra
<Sorentto> tiagoscd :D relax;; ta chando sexta... tudo fica melhor na sexta
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> sim, sexta é dia de Papo de Buteco :D
<thiago-ghiote> rsrsrsrs
<tiagoscd> vocês conhecem o Papo de Buteco já?
<thiago-ghiote> hangoud no g+
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<tiagoscd> isso :)
<Sorentto> eita
<Sorentto> esse não
<Sorentto> vixi
 * Sorentto reconhecendo que está por fora
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papo-de-buteco-10-desenvolvimento-ubuntu-grub2-outros-assuntos.html
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: aproveita e se atualiza aí
<tiagoscd> :D
<Sorentto> opa
<Sorentto> aproveitando... tiagoscd ou thiago-ghiote .. vcs usam alguma distro base rhel?
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: não
<tiagoscd> hehe
<thiago-ghiote> não só  ubuntu
<thiago-ghiote> me acho novato no ainda
<Sorentto> vish..
<Sorentto> eu tb
<Sorentto> :D
<thiago-ghiote> comecei a usar ubuntu na versão 10.10
<Sorentto> eu a 3
<tiagoscd> eu uso Ubuntu desde a 7.04
<tiagoscd> mas conheci ele na 6.06
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<thiago-ghiote> vc viu
<tiagoscd> antes usava Slack
<tiagoscd> lol
<thiago-ghiote> o windows copiou descaradamente o gnome
<Sorentto> ou.. quando eu disse 3 falei de linux mesmo... mas parei porque eu tinha de ficar meia hora para achar quantas trilhas e setores tinha meu hd
<Sorentto> hsuahuhsua
<Sorentto> cara quanto a quem copia quem é complicado isso
<tiagoscd> volto já
<Sorentto> até concordo que o tio bil pode copiar coisas boas do linux... mas é mais que certo que o ubuntu soube aproveitar da evolução das interfaces graficas e criou um serviço que já tinha no vista que é o de localizar direto pelo menu
<thiago-ghiote> verdade
<thiago-ghiote> "tio bil" eu rir
<thiago-ghiote> kkkkkk
<Sorentto> cara... ganhei intimidade com o tio lá em meados de 1995 quando começou a febre de que ele era o anti-cristo
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<Sorentto> mas não sou veio... e muito menos to no time do anti-cristo
<thiago-ghiote> http://br-linux.org/2011/microsoft-manda-video-de-feliz-aniversario-nos-20-anos-do-linux/
<taranto> senhores
<thiago-ghiote> oi
<thiago-ghiote> O/
<Sorentto> videozinho fulero mesmo
<Sorentto> kkkkk
<Sorentto> dinovo taranto
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<thiago-ghiote> a microsoft tbm
<thiago-ghiote> mandou pro firefox
<taranto> Sorentto, oaheohaeoahe
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<Sorentto> Eu até imagino...
<Sorentto> e o pior que para entrar na MS tem uns testes fodas.. para o cara ir la e criar uma porcaria dessas.
<thiago-ghiote> http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2011/03/microsoft-envia-bolo-desenvolvedores-do-firefox-4.html
<thiago-ghiote> esse ie ta cada vez pior
<thiago-ghiote> pqp
<Sorentto> porque?
<thiago-ghiote> vai dizer
<thiago-ghiote> que vc usa
<thiago-ghiote> ???
<Sorentto> não
<thiago-ghiote> ah sim
<thiago-ghiote> ie é uma porcaria
<thiago-ghiote> trava de mais
<Sorentto> mas não consigo fugir totalmente
<Sorentto> eu acesso banco, etc
<thiago-ghiote> exatamente
<thiago-ghiote> eu ia falar isso
<thiago-ghiote> agora
<thiago-ghiote> alguns bancos
<thiago-ghiote> só quer que o cliente use ele
<Sorentto> cara... não vou comentar mas tem um banco que eu desisti de instalar o modulo de proteção dele no ubuntu
<Sorentto> isso que u queria usar o chrome...
<thiago-ghiote> banco do brasil
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Sorentto> santander
<thiago-ghiote> vc tem facebook
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Sorentto> Tenho mas não tem muitos posts... hsuahuhsauhsa não sei o que falar
<Sorentto> shauhsuha
<thiago-ghiote> que nada
<thiago-ghiote> manda ai
<thiago-ghiote> www.facebook.com/thiagoghiotegeek
<Sorentto> https://www.facebook.com/charltonjulio
<Sorentto> ta added
<thiago-ghiote> ok
<thiago-ghiote> vei
<thiago-ghiote> to com problema sério
<thiago-ghiote> aqui todos os sites
<thiago-ghiote> entra normal pelo meu modem 3g
<thiago-ghiote> menos
<thiago-ghiote> o facebook
<thiago-ghiote> que é uam demora que saco
<Sorentto> qual operadora?
<thiago-ghiote> "Charlton Julio de Rocco"
<thiago-ghiote> oi
<Sorentto> ahuaushsuhuhs
<thiago-ghiote> coloquei no meu perfil
<thiago-ghiote> que trabalho
<thiago-ghiote> no ubuntu brasil só pra trollar
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<Sorentto> shuahsua
<Sorentto> Eu vou pedir emprego pro tiagoscd
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> uheauehaue
<tiagoscd> galera, vai um vídeo massa pra rapaziada aí
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGGAIIGa3OI&feature=plcp
<tiagoscd> uehaueahe
<Sorentto> dai coloco la... ubuntu-sc... oia que chique
<thiago-ghiote> rsrsr
<xGrind> alguem da um help?
<xGrind> tiagoscd, ja usou o base do libreoffice?
<Sorentto> vis... neto
<Sorentto> Rudolf]
<tiagoscd> xGrind: se estiver ao meu alcance :
<Sorentto> vorto
<tiagoscd> :)
<Rudolf> Sorentto: oi
<Sorentto> viu]
<Sorentto> ttenho uns ebooks se quiser.
 * Sorentto diz . . . silencio viu
<xGrind> tiagoscd, entao. no curso, a gente tava fazendo as paradas la de banco de dados. só q la é windows, e estava usando o access. mas o libreoffice nao abre :/
<tiagoscd> putz
<tiagoscd> access é uma merda
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> pera lá, já acho algo pra te ajudar
<Rudolf> heuehieuheiuh
<Rudolf> access é tenso
<Sorentto> qual é o pronome.. "eu sou burro pra caramba"
<Rudolf> caralho
<Sorentto> hsuahsuhuhsuahsa
<xGrind> essas p* q insistem em usar windows kk
<Rudolf> passei ar comprimido nas ventoinhas e canais do notebook
<Rudolf> antes ficava em no minimo 64°
<Rudolf> agora tá em 43
<xGrind> ontem um pendrive contaminou 3 pendrive e umas 4 maquina la
<Rudolf> saiu 3 xumaços de poeira
<Rudolf> xGrind: euheieuhieuhei
<Rudolf> xGrind: quem é pior
<Rudolf> xGrind: o dono ou o admin da rede?
<xGrind> o diretor da escola por usar windows, em vez de linux
<xGrind> :D
<Sorentto> Rudolf, tb.. aposto leva esse note pra tudo que é lado
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não, só em casa
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não sou loco
<Rudolf> Sorentto: o que vai pra todo lado é do trampo
<Sorentto> tiagoscd, Uta que o Ariu... Nunca que ia ter strip nisso
<Rudolf> Sorentto: tenho ele desde final de 2010
<Sorentto> oia
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> xGrind: tem na Central de programas
<tiagoscd> um tal de Visualizador MDB
<tiagoscd> talvez valha a pena testar
<xGrind> instalando aki pra ver se da
<xGrind> vlw tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> xGrind:
<tiagoscd> também dá pra instalar o LibreOffice Base
<tiagoscd> mas não sei se ele suporta
<tiagoscd> MDB
<xGrind> nao suporta. eu tenho ele aki
<Sorentto> mas xGrind qual o uso????
<Sorentto> o que vc vai fazer?
<Rudolf> xGrind: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mdbtools
<xGrind> Sorentto, estou fazendo curso tec de informatica, e o prof de banco de dados deu esse trabalho pra fazer em sala, mas ninguem terminou. dae e' pra entregar ate amanha
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: qual o aumentativo de dacueba? uheuaehau
<xGrind> criar as entidades, atributos, criar as relações no Access
<xGrind> só  q eu sou o diferente la e uso ubuntu :D
<tiagoscd> xGrind: sugiro que instale o mysql-server e o mysql-workbench no Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> o mysql-workbench é uma interface gráfica bem legal pra trabalhar com mysql
<xGrind> tiagoscd, nao abriu tb kk
<xGrind> o jeito é pegar o notebook mesmo pq la tem windows
<Sorentto> vixi.. deu graças a deus que não uso mais access
<Sorentto> tiagoscd, o final que foi foda
<Sorentto> Pena que parou
<tiagoscd> sim, triste, hehehe
<xGrind> tb queria nao usar. mas fazer oq, no curso usam essa coisa horrorosa de windows
<tiagoscd> xGrind: mas a culpa nem deve ser do curso
<tiagoscd> deve ser do professor desatualizado mesmo
<tiagoscd> que não busca um BD mais recente
<Rudolf> Sorentto: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Suporte_560.jpg
<tiagoscd> afinal outros bancos como MySQL e Postgres rodam no Windows também
<xGrind> entao sou obrigado, ou a pagar a licença do windows, ou usar sistema pirata. ;/
<Sorentto> xGrind tb fiz o tecnico e tem a materia introdução a informatica que vinha só office... no final era access..um tormento...
<Rudolf> xGrind: vc viu o link que mandei?
<Sorentto> Rudolf, ja vou ver o link
<Sorentto> :D
<tiagoscd> xGrind: instala o Access via Wine
<xGrind> uhum. mas tenho q ver se meu irmao tem ele no pc pra instalar
<Sorentto> curto muti o vida de suporte... do altas risadas
<tiagoscd> entendi
<Sorentto> xGrind verdade
<Sorentto> tem coisa que vc terá de usar que são comandos access
<Sorentto> tipo teu professor pediu para bloquear o banco e abrir ele com uma combinação de teclas
<Sorentto> ?
<xGrind> nao
<Sorentto> o meu pediu... fiquei horas para achar a maldita combinação
<xGrind> a extensão é essa accdb
<tiagoscd> xGrind: perde tempo estudando access não
<tiagoscd> só estuda ele pra agradar ao professor
<tiagoscd> mas se empenha em mysql mesmo
<xGrind> tiagoscd, mas se eu nao perder tempo com isso agora, fico sem nota de banco de dados :D
<Sorentto> ou.. mas deixo aqui uma resalva.. se vc aprender legal vbscript dá para fazer umas coisas maneiras em excel ou word
<tiagoscd> por isso falei pra só estudar o suficiente para agradá-lo
<Rudolf> xGrind: vc viu o link que mandei?
<Rudolf> xGrind: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mdbtools
<xGrind> vo ve
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: sugiro aprender o OO Basic, que é a linguagem de macros do OpenOffice
<tiagoscd> não sei se no Libre mudaram para LO Basic
<tiagoscd> heheh
<Rudolf> http://www.drpepper.com.br/tirinhas/1345.gif
<Sorentto> Rudolf estou me sentindo dessa forma... hsuahusa
<Sorentto> tiagoscd não sabia que o openoffice usava basic
<Sorentto> iua
<Rudolf> Sorentto: negão? japinha? ou ruivo?
<Sorentto> eu tinha um livrinho de basic aqui,, vou ver se acho
<Sorentto> hsuahsuhaus
<Sorentto> oche Rudolf??
<Sorentto> assim direto
<Sorentto> sem nem convidar para nada
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Sorentto: http://www.drpepper.com.br/tirinhas/1344.gif
<Sorentto> vish.. tenso..
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> essas tirinhas são froid... quando da tempo eu dou uma olhada nelas
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: mas é um Basic um pouco modificado :)
<tiagoscd> por isso se chama OO Basic
<Rudolf> Sorentto: é
<Rudolf> Sorentto: agora to coçando
<Sorentto> Então Rudolf, o site que me pediu lá que eu uso http://www.epubr.com.br/
<Rudolf> Sorentto: limpei os dois notes e vim ver bolonas
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não tem lá
<Sorentto> tiagoscd entendo... teria de ler então algo específico
<Sorentto> tem man?
<Sorentto> Rudolf... se vc usar android tem um app legal para epub...
<Sorentto> por falar em livros.. chegou outro dia minha quinta edição do tanembaum
<Sorentto> tanenbaum
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: http://help.libreoffice.org/Basic/Programming_with_Basic/pt
<Sorentto> oia.. tiagoscd ... ai sim
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> bem documentado
<Sorentto> ja vai para favoritos
<tiagoscd> e em Português ainda
<tiagoscd> :)
<Rudolf> Sorentto: quinta edição de redes ou de sistemas operacionais?
<Sorentto> de redes
<Sorentto> o de SO esta´na 3º se não me engano
<Sorentto> mas eu não curti a maneira como ele abordou o assunto "tipos de Sistemas operacionais" ele foi meio superficial em sist micro-nucleo, etc
<tiagoscd> pessoal
<tiagoscd> vou tentar ir dormir
<tiagoscd> mereço descansar o/
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: viu, hoje vou dormir cedo :)
<tiagoscd> mas amanhã pelas 6h30 estarei por aqui novamente o/
<tiagoscd> ou melhor, aqui entro pelas 9h
<Sorentto> tiagoscd bom descanso
<tiagoscd> antes só pelo Twitter ou Gtalk :)
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> obrigado
<tiagoscd> abraços galera, noite!
<Sorentto> boa
<Sorentto> Rudolf, e ai.. nos notes estão rodando linux
<Sorentto> ?
<Rudolf> claro
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.5.4-gentoo-asgard #1 SMP Wed Sep 19 08:28:27 BRT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Sorentto> qual a marca do note?
<Rudolf> lenovo
<Sorentto> hum
<Rudolf> Ideapad Z360
<Sorentto> eu não sei... me corrige se eu estiver errado, mas ao que parece o ubuntu não gerencia legal temperatura do note...
<Rudolf> Sorentto: nem imagino
<Sorentto> eu instalei o sensor e sempre passava do ponto
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> coretemp-isa-0000
<Rudolf> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Rudolf> Core 0:       +48.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> Core 2:       +51.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> acpitz-virtual-0
<Rudolf> Adapter: Virtual device
<Rudolf> temp1:        +50.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> Sorentto: defina "passar do ponto"
<Sorentto> outra ferramenta que uso para ficar verificando é o conky
<Rudolf> Sorentto: também
<Sorentto> passar do ponto = passar de 80 graus e queimar meu hd
<Rudolf> Sorentto: eu uso o conky mais para a bateria
<Rudolf> Sorentto: vish, aqui deslica em 105
<Sorentto> deixei o diacho do note parado baixando uns arquivos, quando fui ver nem ligava mais
<Rudolf> Sorentto: bateu 105 ele desliga, no sentido bom
<Sorentto> na hora gelei achando que tinha ido pro pau a MB
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não fode nada do sistema desligando como se fosse o comando desligar
<Sorentto> hoje ta roando o mint e geralmente não to usando ele como compartilhador de arquivos.. mas era complicado deixar ele ligado direto...
<Rudolf> Sorentto: arquivo é freenas
<Sorentto> hum
<Rudolf> Sorentto: muito bom
<Sorentto> vou tentar
<Sorentto> recomenda alguma vesão?
<Rudolf> a mais nova
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Sorentto> hsuahuas
<Sorentto> vou atras;;; ja to baixando o opensuse, ja aproveito
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> credo
<Rudolf> esse yast é uma bomba
<Sorentto> yast.. ouvi falar. mas por cima
<Rudolf> Sorentto: ah, "OPEN"suse
<Rudolf> não sei se tem o yast
<Sorentto> então
<Sorentto> to baixando aqui ainda
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<Sorentto> eu ainda vou aprender sobre ele...  mas provavelmente só amanha ou final de semana..
<Sorentto> to com intenção de tirar a LPI no final do ano
<Sorentto> vamos ver
<Rudolf> e por que raios opensuse?
<Sorentto> LPI parace que cai perguntas base debiam e rhel, porém eu terei de dar suporte a servidores suse então preciso de uma ambiente similar
<Sorentto> hsuahusa
<Rudolf> Sorentto: cara
<Sorentto> imagina o dia em que eu conheci o centos....
<Rudolf> Sorentto: tá fazendo caca
<Rudolf> Sorentto: opensuse não é suse
<Sorentto> hum
<Rudolf> Sorentto: baixe o SuSE
<Rudolf> Sorentto: OpenSuSE é beeeem modificado
<Sorentto> não desculpe... eu equeci de colocar o open... vou explicar melhor... trabalho num ambinente que usa redhat e opensuse...
<Rudolf> Sorentto: ah tá
<Rudolf> dae sim, faz sentido
<Rudolf> mas o que vcs usam no opensuse?
<Sorentto> daqui um tempo vou ficar a cargo de levantas as maquinas opensuse e rhel
<Sorentto> fora que terei de levantar todos os serviços
<Sorentto> etc
<Sorentto> para isso preciso conhecer o ambiente opensuse para familiarizar com ele.. mas para a certificação estou usando uma vm com centos e vou colocar o ubuntu em outra(base debian) ou debian puro
<Sorentto> estou com um material aqui que usa as duas distro, mas ainda não parei para ler...
<Sorentto> conhece a 4linux
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> Sorentto: uma dica
<Sorentto> hum
<Rudolf> Sorentto: use linux um ano, estudando
<Rudolf> Sorentto: depois faça a prova
<Sorentto> Baum gente... tá fazendo mó friozinho aqui... boma noite pra quem fica..
<Sorentto> ate
<AlexCazzo> Preciso configurar a frequencia de atualização da tela no ubuntu 12.04.
<taranto> Sorentto, senhores
<taranto> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera
<Celso> bom dia
<rafaelsoaresbr_> bom dia!
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: e ae
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr_: dia
<Fisico> eae!
<Sorentto> Bom dia Gente Boa
<Sorentto> e vamo que vamo.. quinta!!!!
<Sorentto> taranto, não tinha visto ainda o "senhores" kkkkkkkkkk esqueci ligado o mirc em casa e tive de dar um ghost agora.
<adrianoc> pessoal, como eu consigo configurar *máquinas ignoradas* na configuração de proxy do ubuntu ?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> não entendi adrianoc
<rafaelsoaresbr_> máquinas pra não ser acessadas através de proxy?
<adrianoc> na configuração de proxy Sistema/Redes/Proxy, antigamente tinha como configurar as máquinas que seriam acessadas diretamente, sem passar pelo proxy.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: entendi, eu particularmente não gosto de usar aquelas configurações globais
<adrianoc> rafaelsoares_br, porque não ? tem outro jeito ?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: ao invés disso, eu configuro o proxy no programa em questão (firefox, etc)
<adrianoc> rafaelsoaresbr_, mas aí é trabalho redobrado, pra que fazer 1, 2 ou 3 vezes se posso fazer uma só.
<adrianoc> se não me engano, acho que até a versão 11.04, tinha a opção de máquinas ignoradas, e nas última versões sumiu.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: é, eu sei, é que eu uso o FoxyProxy Standard (plugin pro Firefox) que permite usar proxies diferentes para cada URL.
<adrianoc> rafaeslsoaresbr_, eu uso mais o chrome aqui, pois ele é mais leve e ráṕido, e o chrome não tem configuração própria ele pega do sistema.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: acho que tinha essa opção mesmo
<adrianoc> rafaelsoaresbr_, sim com certeza tinha, pois eu usava bastante.
<adrianoc> não sei porque foi removida.
<adrianoc> outro problema que tenho também é com o Empathy, ele não funciona legal através de um proxy.
<adrianoc> estranho isso.
<adrianoc> tenho que usar o pidgin.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: tem um programa que você roda (por exemplo o tsocks) na linha de comando e ele faz qualquer programa usar determinado proxy
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: por exemplo aqui eu faço, tsocks firefox
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: ou, sudo tsocks apt-get install ...
<adrianoc> rafaelsoaresbr_, já tentei usar este tsocks com o empaty, mas achei mais fácil usar o pidgin.
<adrianoc> instalei o pidgin e removi o empathy, e mesmo usando o empathy em casa (sem proxy) tive problemas com ele em conunto com o dropBoxy (eu deixo o log de conversa no dropbox), com o empathy a coisa não funcionou.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: infelizmente proxy é complicado com certos apps as vezes, estou pesquisando alguma coisa aqui.
<adrianoc> pois é já notei isso parece que alguns aplicativos não são testado em proxy.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: principalmente quando o proxy requer autenticação
<adrianoc> parece que o proxy está sendo discriminado ... kkk :)
<adrianoc> rafaelsoaresbr_, acho que achei uma solução, http://askubuntu.com/questions/68089/where-to-set-proxy-ignore-list
<adrianoc> mas este tipo de coisa podia ser nativo.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> adrianoc: caparam uma coisa primordial af
<adrianoc> rafaelsoares_br, hehe, não dá pra entender o que se passa na cabeça do pessoal da canonical.
<joesapparts_>  alguem ai pode me ajuda com problema de sons simutaneos?
<joesapparts_> alguem ai pode me ajuda com problema de sons simutaneos?
<xispirito> joesapparts_: descreva o problema, senão ninguém pode advinhar
<joesapparts_> Só toca sons de um unico programa por vez. NO firefox toca mais que 1,
<joesapparts_> mais se abrir outro programa não toca.
<joesapparts_> to quebrando a cabeça para saber o que é alsa e o que é pulseaudio
<joesapparts_> sou novo no linux
<xispirito> bem, do princípio ... o linux é modular, quer dizer, temos vários subsistemas à escolher para praticamente tudo, inclusive som, Pulseaudio, Alsa e Oss são sistemas de som atualmente disponíveis
<xispirito> cada um é bem diferente do outro
<xispirito> joesapparts_: você deve estar a usar pulseaudio
<joesapparts_> Aqui está instalado o Pulse e o Alsa, mais quando removi o Pulse fiquei totalmente sem som. ai formatei denovo e voltou mais nao roda simultaneo
<xispirito> entendi, antigamente eu fazia uma conf ... não lembro o nome nem onde, que habilitava sons simultâneos, mas era em Alsa
<joesapparts_> eu criei um asound.conf no /etc
<joesapparts_> mas não adianto nada
<xispirito> não adianta criar asound.conf se você está usando Pulseaudio
<joesapparts_> então como coloco o Alsa como padrão?
<xispirito> aliás, pulseaudio para mim é um mistério o.0
<xispirito> joesapparts_: um minuto que te digo, deixa eu olhar na cartola
<joesapparts_> ok. shauhsa
<xispirito> alguém se lembra? eu me esqueçi, era tipo dpkg --reconfigure soud-server ou algo assim ...
<joesapparts_> xispirito, então fodeu tudo, pq aqui não é ubuntu. to pedindo ajuda aqui pq no slackware-br eu não consigo falar
<xispirito> aaaaa =D
<joesapparts_> retorna isto
<joesapparts_> * #slackware-br :Cannot send to channel
<felipealmeida> pulseaudio geralmente usa alsa para fazer a saida de som
<xispirito> joesapparts_: primeiro você tem que registrar seu nickname
<xispirito> eu usei uma penca de tempo Slackware .. mas sempre tocou bem som
<xispirito> joesapparts_: /msg nickserv register
<joesapparts_> aqui eu to usando Vector Linux | Vlocity
<xispirito> dai precisa de um email
<joesapparts_> baseado no slack
<xispirito> nunca usei derivados, só Slack
<xispirito> aha, lembrei
<xispirito> dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<joesapparts_> dpkg é só para ubuntu ne
 * xispirito tem a cartola grande
<xispirito> sim
<joesapparts_> ah ok.
<joesapparts_> consegui registrar lá no slack br,
<xispirito> é que você pergunando aqui, presumi que fosse
<joesapparts_> valeu xispirito
<xispirito> beleza
<tiagoscd> bom dia povo :D
<Marverick> ae tiagoscd
<xispirito> dia
<tiagoscd> o/
<go_mtz_rs> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: daí
<go_mtz_rs> buenas Rudolf
<Kblo> boa tarde a todos, tenho um imac g5 com ubuntu 12.04 e estou com problemas no som (ruído que aparece no canal esquerdo), alguém pode me ajudar?
<sistematico> Kblo: Checou os níveis de volume?
<Kblo> sim, ja chequei os níveis de volume e ja tentei reiniciar o alsa
<sistematico> Kblo: Tem algum canal com o nome PCM?
<Kblo> sim, tem um
<sistematico> Kblo: Está no máximo?
<Kblo> sim, está no máximo o volume do canal pcm
<sistematico> Kblo: Diminua e veja se resolve.
<sistematico> Kblo: Tente deixar todos a mais ou menos 80%.
<Kblo> ok, vu fazer um teste
<sistematico> Se não resolver me avise.
<Kblo> não resolveu
<Kblo> se eu lhe passar a lista de hardware ajuda?
<sistematico> Sim, só cole a linha relativa a placa de som.
<Kblo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<sistematico> Kblo: Seu Ubuntu é versão 12.04 32 bits ou 64 bits?
<Kblo> 32
<sistematico> Kblo: Você tem esse arquivo: /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<Kblo> tenho sim
<sistematico> O som sempre chiou ou após algum tempo de uso?
<Kblo> o som chia somente no canal esquerdo quando a maquina é ligada (eventualmente, mas bem eventualmente não aparece o chiado)
<sistematico> Abre um terminal como usuário normal, e cole exatamente o que eu vou digitar:
<xispirito> aterramento =D
<sistematico> rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* ~/.pulse-cookie
<Kblo> cogitei ser por ligar a maquina com o fone conectado ou com ele desconectado, mas não é isto
<sistematico> sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<Kblo> ok, vou fazer isto
<sistematico> Kblo: Tente tambem abaixar mais ainda o nível PCM.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> sistematico: melhor ele apenas renomear esses arquivos?
<xispirito> Kblo: o ruído é so quando você liga a máquina? depois fica normal?
<sistematico> Kblo: Verifique tambem se tem algum canal IEC e deixe mudo.
<Kblo> se quando ligo ja tem rido ele não para, fica pra sempre
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Kblo: tente mutar alguns canais inúteis
<sistematico> Kblo: Faça como o rafaelsoaresbr_ falou, renomeie ao invés de apagar.
<Kblo> ok
<xispirito> isto é relativo ao hardware, ou aterramento, ou jack sujo, caixa indo pro pau ...
<Kblo> vou fazer os teste, daqui um pouco volto aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Kblo: se você usa dual-boot, no windows isso também acontece?
<Kblo> dualboot com macos 10.5 (é um imac g4) e no macos o som ta sempre bom
<sistematico> mkdir ~/old && mv ~/.asound* ~/old && mv ~/.pulse* ~/old
<xispirito> aaaa, isto muda minha sentença ...
<xispirito> dae segu o pessoal que é isto ae
<Kblo> blz... vou fazer os testes e qualquer coisa eu volto aqui mais tarde
<kernel> sistematico, olha lá no arch! ;)
<Kblo> obrigado a todos
<rafaelsoaresbr_> por nada
<Victor_BR_SN> Olá Amigos, Preciso fechar a no meu server Todas as Portas Apenas de Entrada e deixar Liberado da 6000 a 7000, como faço isso pelo IPTABLES, desde já grato.
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: iptables -P INPUT DROP
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: iptables -A INPUT --dport 6000 -j ACCEPT
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: iptables -A INPUT --dport 7000 -j ACCEPT
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: iptables -A INPUT --dport 6000:7000 -j ACCEPT
<Victor_BR_SN>  Rudolf: No Caso para Bloquear todas as outras Seria ' iptables -A INPUT DROP ' ?
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: iptables -P INPUT DROP
<Victor_BR_SN>  Rudolf: iptables v1.3.5: Unknown arg `--dport' , O que esta Errado em --dport?
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: man iptables
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: vamos ver quem descobre primeiro
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: protocolo
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: o uso de portas requer protocolo
<Rudolf> Victor_BR_SN: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport X:Y -j ACCEPT
<Sorentto> Gente boa... indo estudar... flw a todos ... anoite tamos ai
<xispirito> --dport só funciona em conjunto com -p
<xispirito> opa, acho que era uma pergunta velha =D
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Qual a versão do debian estavél?
<xispirito> Squeeze
<Rocha80> ola boa noite
<Rocha80> alguem sabe o nome do canal no mint
<Rocha80> é que estou usando como recovery-mode
<Rocha80> e nao esta entrando no modo normal
<pauloolhos> xispirito: squeeze seria a 6.0.4
<xispirito> pauloolhos: é isso ae
<deusr> algu´em vivo no canal?
<pauloolhos> kkk
<xispirito> deusr: provávelmente, não
<deusr> que bom :)
<deusr> tentando instalar uma HP dos demonios aqui
<deusr> que precisa de um plugin
<xispirito> você sabe ... tudo começou por causa de uma maldita impressora
<xispirito> elas são a praga, o pior periférico da história
<xispirito> na minha última, tive que fazer um furo em cima de cda cartucho, por uma agulha, vedar e tirar o ar para injetar tinta ... porque era 100 folinha colorida e tinha de desembolsar R$80,00 conto
<Rocha80> alguem pode me ajudar no linux mint
<xispirito> Rocha80: diga qual é o problema que fica mais fácil resolver
<Rocha80> xispirito: nao estou conseguindo entrar no modo normal no mint, e so entro no modo recovery
<Rocha80> e no modo normal fica preto a tela e nao aparece mais nada
<xispirito> não apareçe nenhum erro?
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaCLr0nYCMs lol
<Rocha80> nao
<xispirito> uhuul, este tipo de coisa é boa de resolver =D
<Rocha80> quando eu entro no modo recovery da para ver bem rapido algo como
<Rudolf> Rocha80: e aconteceu do nada?
<Rocha80> inittab : erro
<xispirito> dá uma olhada em /var/log/messages, vê o último boot "normal", se tem algum erro
<xispirito> aha, andou fuçando no inittab?
<Rocha80> nao
<Rocha80> aparece quando estar carregando
<xispirito> então, cola o arquivo /etc/inittab em algum paste
<xispirito> e mostra pra galera
<tiagoscd> Rocha80: editou alguma partição recentemente?
<Rocha80> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<Rocha80> /dev/sda1: clean, 167261/19283968 files, 2180760/77111808 blocks
<Rocha80> initctl: Event failed
<Rocha80> i foi mal
<Rudolf> vish
<xispirito> erro no init 0.0
<xispirito> aha, dai é osso
<Rudolf> Rocha80: qto tempo de uso?
<Rudolf> Rocha80: teve atualização?
<xispirito> pode ser que eu caia, estou escrevendo uma app aqui, mas se cair, eu volto
<Rudolf> Rocha80: queda de energua?
<Rudolf> energia
<Rocha80> Rudolf: eu fiz assim que instalei
<Rocha80> nao
<Rudolf> Rocha80: o que vc fez assim que instalou?
<Rocha80> nada
<xispirito> o.0
<Rudolf> 18:48 < Rocha80> Rudolf: eu fiz assim que instalei
<Rocha80> so fiz as instalaçoes
<xispirito> ahuehaehuaehu
<Rudolf> Rocha80: e usou quanto tempo?
<Rocha80> olhe a pergunta
<xispirito> Rocha80: você precisa olhar as mensagens de /var/log/messages
<xispirito> também tem boas em ;/var/log/syslog
<xispirito> #/var/log/syslog
<Rocha80> o que vc se refere ao tempo
<Rocha80> o not
<Rudolf> qto tempo de uso?
<Rocha80> ou o sistema
<Rudolf> o que foi feito para dar pau
<Rudolf> instalado
<xispirito> do sistema =D
<Rudolf> Rocha80: o mint
<Rocha80> instalei hoje o mint
<Rudolf> Rocha80: e já deu pau?
<Rocha80> porque assim
<Rocha80> na verdade eu estava usando o windows e ai apareceu um tau de v9 que nao consegui remover
<Rudolf> what?
<Rocha80> ja procurei em tudo e nada
<Rocha80> v9 é um spayware
<Rudolf> no windows, ok
<Rudolf> mas o que isso tem haver com o mint?
<Rocha80> e entao eu formatei e reinstalei o windows
<Rudolf> Rocha80: ok
<Rocha80> e assim que baixei o crhome
<Rocha80> dai aparece o v9 outra vez
<xispirito> baixou do baixaki
<Rudolf> windows...
<xispirito> lol aaaaaaaaraa
<Rocha80> ai nao sei se estar ligado ao meu login do google
<Rocha80> foi
<Rudolf> Rocha80: eu já mudaria a senha do gmail
 * xispirito suspeitou desde o princípio
<Rocha80> entao
<Rocha80> é isso que vou fazer
<xispirito> eu não sei porque user windows baixa programas do baixaki, tipo ... tem que ser no baixaki lol, porque não baixam do site oficial?
<Rudolf> Rocha80: mas viu, vc instalou o mint, reiniciou e deu pau?
<Rocha80> mas meu email esta associado a 16 caracteres
<Rudolf> hã?
<Rocha80> foi
<xispirito> Rudolf: foi, foi mesmo
<Rocha80> no gmail tem um sistema de seguranca
<Rudolf> Rocha80: vc instalou o mint no hardware ou em uma vm?
<Rocha80> no maquina real
<Rocha80> na
<Rudolf> Rocha80: e instalou corretamente?
<xispirito> Rocha80: mas não baixou a iso do Linux Mint do baixaki?
<Rocha80> nao nao
 * xispirito suspira aliviado
<Rocha80> baixei no site do mint
<Rocha80> tabem ai ja é demias
<Rocha80> rsrs
<xispirito> =D
<Rocha80> vc sabe disso que no gmail tem esse 16 caracteres
<Rocha80> poque assim
<xispirito> bom Rocha80, este tipo de erro de init e afiliados é em geral, erro na partição/particionamento ou boot loader
<Rocha80> se eu formato o not e quando eu instalo o chrome ai ele pede esse 16 caracteres
<xispirito> eu não faço uso do Chrome, não sei desta ...
<Rocha80> pois é pelo chrome tem esse frecuragem
<xispirito> pelo que entendi, depois de fornecer estes 16 carácteres, você não precisa fornecer senha para email e outras contas online ... estou certo?
<Rocha80> nao pera é assim
<Rocha80> esse 16 caracteres, identifica que estou usando meu not, e ai quando eu faço meu login em outra maquina ele sabe e me manda para meu celular uma seguencia de 6 numeros
<Rudolf> norma de segurança boa
<Rocha80> que tenho que colocar para poder logar
<xispirito> noossa, nunca vou usar isto então
<Rudolf> o problema é não ter backup da segurança
<Rudolf> plano B
<Rudolf> xispirito: sim, é um porre
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas, depende para que vc vai usar
<xispirito> esta história de "meu celular" não me agrada
<Rudolf> xispirito: hueheiuheiuehiuehieuh
<xispirito> eu só fiz uma conta no gmail depois que achei um chip na rua, porque meu número nunca =D
<Rocha80> é uma norma de segurança como Rudolf falou
<xispirito> e acesso aquela coisa via tor ... eles estão muito maquiavélicos ultimamente
<Rocha80> rsrsr
<Rocha80> é
<Rocha80> ai quando eu formatei e instalei no windows outra vez apareceu esse v9 ai
<Rudolf> Rocha80: bom, por essas não uso windows
<Rudolf> windows != segurança
<Rudolf> Rocha80: sobre o mint?
<xispirito> Rudolf: isto me lembrou o programa que eu tenho que escrever=(
<Rudolf> Rocha80: vc sabia que ia apagar seu windows para instalar o mint?
<Rocha80> isso
<Rudolf> Rocha80: ou vc tinha uma partição separada para a swap e para o mint?
<Rocha80> nao
<Rocha80> eu formatei o window
<Rudolf> e instalou por cima?
<Rocha80> para colocar mint mesmo
<Rocha80> sim
<Rocha80> pedi para ele formatar
<Rudolf> Rocha80: e como vc deixou as partições?
<Rocha80> na segunda opçoa no processo de instalaçao
<Rocha80> ai quem fez foi o mint mesmo
<Rudolf> e como ficou?
<xispirito> ele te perguntou algo do tipo "instalar bootloader ( grub ) na MBR bla bla?
<Rocha80> nao
<Rocha80> como vejo as particçoes
<xispirito> err ... minhas possibilidades estão se acabando
<Rudolf> fdisk -p /dev/sda
<Rocha80> pera
<Rocha80> 1rocha6
<Rocha80> ext4 tem 294
<Rocha80> /dev/sda1
<Rocha80> /dev/sda2
<Rudolf> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Rocha80> 3.93 GiB
<Rudolf> my fault
<Rocha80> estou vendo pelo gparted
<Rocha80> e o swap a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> Rocha80: e o que tem no /etc/fstab
<Rocha80> /etc/fstab.d
<Rocha80> nada
<Rocha80> pera
<Rudolf> toin!
<Rudolf> Rocha80: e o que tem no /etc/fstab
<Rudolf> não no /etc/fstab.d
<Rocha80> te mande
<Rudolf> ummm?
<xispirito> cai?
<Rocha80> oi
<Rudolf> oi
<Rudolf> frrrioooo
<Kblo> a quem se interessar, opencast ao vivo agora no youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJyt77Qu7-g&feature=g-all-lsb
<marioR> hola
<marioR> alguém fala espanhol?
<NiedsonBarros> Boa noite, chegando aq nesse IRC, não sabia da existência dele. Vi a Úrsula falando no papo de Boteco do Ubuntu-br-sc
<Barna> NiedsonBarros, Seja Bem Vindo!
<Barna> NiedsonBarros, quando q rola mesmo esse papo de buteco?
<NiedsonBarros> As sextas-feiras no Google+ por Hangout
<Barna> um dia ainda descubro em é esse tal de hangout
<NiedsonBarros> só se inscrever no Google+
<Barna> eu ja to inscrito.....
<Guest49691> boa noite nação ?
<NiedsonBarros> boa noite Guest49691
<Guest49691> lol
<NiedsonBarros> Barna se já está inscrito, então sexta-feira é só acompanhar a partir das 22 hrs
<Guest49691> alterei meu nick e continua essa coisa escrota !
<Michael____> \o/
<Barna> NiedsonBarros, mas como assim??? num tem entrar em nada?
<Michael____> saindo aki !
<NiedsonBarros> Só se a galera do Ubuntu-br-sc lhe convidar
<Michael____> flws
<NiedsonBarros> se não, vc pode acompanhar as discursões e fazer perguntas para os participantes
<xispirito> eu vou fazer um hangout de touca ninja com uma faca na mão, vai ser lendário ...
<NiedsonBarros> xispirito legal, boa iniciativa kkkkk
<xispirito> hueahuahu
<NiedsonBarros> Alguém já baixou o Beta 2 do 12.10?
<xispirito> este vídeo é demais http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGPUdomqS5E
<Barna> NiedsonBarros, massa, vamos ver como vai ser!
<NiedsonBarros> Barna, essa madrugada baixo pra testar, ainda utilizo a incrível banda larga de 600 kbps rsrsrs
<sistematico> Essa ainda tá boa, a minha é bem mais lenta.
<sistematico> :|
<NiedsonBarros> sistematico, LOL . Eu achando q eu era o único q ainda possuia essa velocidade! : )
<sistematico> NiedsonBarros: Uso mais ou menos 1/10 disso, se a franquia não estourar, caso contrário vai para maravilhosos 32KBps e trava nessa velocidade medonha.
<sistematico> youtube só em sonho.
<NiedsonBarros> sistematico, eu usava dessa há cerca de um ano atrás, conexão discada! ehe
<sistematico> e olhe lá
<NiedsonBarros> sistematico , kkkkkk imagino
<sistematico> Aqui num é discada não.
<marioR> alguien ha instalado ubuntu en laptop toshiba?
<xispirito> eu usei o mais novo e empolgante plano 3g da época durante um ano, não tinha nada além disso na minha região ... era tão tão ruim que não dava pra dar um update binário no OS, eu tinha que baixar patches e aplicar no código, lindo
<NiedsonBarros> marioR , No, pero algunos problemas con el sistema?
<marioR> NiedsonBarros: Eu trabalho as teclas Fn para diminuir o brilho da tela
<marioR> NiedsonBarros: desculpe, eu estou usando o tradutor do google
<NiedsonBarros> marioR , sem problemas, também estou usando aqui, sim algum problema com o sistema no notebook toshiba?
<marioR> NiedsonBarros: o problema é que eu executo as teclas Fn
<NiedsonBarros> marioR, sim, e qual problema em relação ao FN?
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-28
<jxajro> alo boa noite!
<jxajro> não dá pra editar o arquivo .egg de abertura do Linux?
<jxajro> alguém conhece o arquivo desktop-loggin.ogg???
<jxajro> ele fica no diretório /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<licensed> por acaso alguem usa QQ?
<alexactis> boaa noite pessoal
<alexactis> tenho uma perguntinha para vocês, na empresa que trabalho existe proxy, preciso burla-lo para acessar alguns sites e o chat tambem de lá da empresa
<alexactis> li em alguns artigos sobre o tor, mas o mesmo não funciona e pior acabou deixando minha net lenta
<alexactis> algem conhece algo que me ajude?
<alexactis> esse tor acabou ferrando minha internet
<alexactis> voltei
<jxajro> oi Alexis
<jxajro> veja..o Tor é lento mesmo
<jxajro> não tem jeito mas vc pode usar o Xero Bank ou até melhor..se vc conseguir colocar um linux num pendrive já era.
<alexactis> mas desistalei ele e continua lento
<jxajro> bem..o tor que conheço não tem que instalar nada.
<jxajro> procura aí tor-browser_ en-US
<alexactis> ele instala uma gui mas não funciona
<alexactis> o tor do repo da canonical funciona é só rodar via terminal, o problema é que depois de parar o serviço a net fica lenda demais
<alexactis> queria saber se ele faz alguma mudança extrema que deixa residual no sistema pq até o apt-get tá lentão
<jxajro> aí não sei.
<alexactis> agora mesmo travou em 12% o pat-get update e não sais disso
<jxajro> eu lembro que uma vez bloquearam minha net numa boca onde trabalhei mas usei um navegador da Xero Bank e boa.
<jxajro> bom...aí já quebra minhas pernas. sei muito pouco de linux.
<jxajro> :(
<jxajro> Alguém conhece o arquivo desktop-loggin.ogg que fica no diretório /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo???
<alexactis> alguem poderia me dar uma luz? :)
 * Kazenin oferece uma lanterna a alexactis 
<alexactis> please...
<alexactis> uma vela...
<Diego> Boa noite Geral
<Diego> optimus ja ta sendo suportado?
<taranto> senhores
<go_mtz_rs> boa noite a todos
<geowany_> Ursinha
<geowany_> -.-'
<barna_> Diego. Sim
<Sorentto> bom dia .... ou melhor... sexta!!!!!!! :D
<Rudolf> dia
<Rudolf> Sorentto: ativação de link logo cedo
<Rudolf> Sorentto: para começar bem
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> pior.. e eu bloqueios de spam em massa
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> Sorentto: o tecnico da outra cidade 1) esqueceu o note em casa
<Sorentto> vish
<Rudolf> 2) se perdeu para achar a obra
<Rudolf> era para ter iniciado as 8h
<Sorentto> nuss
<Sorentto> o cliente deve tá gritando la
<Rudolf> Sorentto: o que utilizam como solução de e-mail?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não sei, como vou depender muito da boa vontade dele, eu é que não vou caguetar ele antes do serviço
<Sorentto> depende.. temos postfix e qmail
<Rudolf> Sorentto: só se me ligarem
<Rudolf> Sorentto: mas puro?
<Sorentto> não
<Sorentto> tem um monte de modulos
<Sorentto> spf, spam assassin, etc
<Rudolf> Sorentto: olha, não sei qual a estrutura de vcs aí
<Rudolf> Sorentto: mas na boa
<Rudolf> Sorentto: sofri muito com spam, até migrar para zimbra
<Sorentto> aaaaaa
<Rudolf> Sorentto: os usuários que decidam o que é spam ou não
<Sorentto> eu sabia que tui ia falar dele
<Sorentto> hsuahusha
<Rudolf> Sorentto: clica no botãozinho lá e jamé
<Rudolf> Sorentto: funciona cara
<Rudolf> Sorentto: é lógico que como qualquer software tem prós e contras
<Sorentto> aa sim
<Rudolf> Sorentto: mas, IMHO é a melhor solução FREE atual
<Sorentto> mas o zimbra vai ser meu objeto de estudo daqui uns 2 meses... estou atolado de coisas, e por isso não consigo tempo para estudar ele.. mas logo que arrumar um tempo a noite, já era
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<Sorentto> agora IMHO eu ainda nao tinha visto
<Sorentto> que nem hoje... to aqui com o mercadolibre batendo que nem loco
<Sorentto> mas nem vou bloquear
<Sorentto> senão já viu
<Rudolf> heuehieuhieueh
<Rudolf> Sorentto: uma coisa que utilizei que dei uma segurada nervosa antes do zimbra foi o graylist
<Sorentto> entao Rudolf, acabei de retirar um ip nosso da barracuda
<Sorentto> que beleza
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> Onde posso pegar umas infos em portuga de greylist? Preciso montar umas freseologias
<Rudolf> Sorentto: google
<Rudolf> Sorentto: não lembro se achei algo em pt_br
<Luizcezar> eae galera, preciso de umas ideias. To utilizando LTSP e quando do boot no thin dá kernel panic Unable to mount root. Please append a correct "root=" boot option,
<Luizcezar> meu caminho tá root=/dev/nb0 que é padrão
<Luizcezar> mas não tem o arquivo nb0 dentro do /dev, é normal?
<Sorentto> Rudolf, até achei umas coisas, vou ver se consigo traduzir aqui.. kkkkkkk
<Guest11562> tem gnt aki?
<Rudolf> Guest11562: algumas
<Guest11562> aaaah
<Guest11562> =D
<Guest11562> alguem aki usa o Docky?
<sistematico> <Luizcezar> Se não deu boot, você pode ver que isso não é normal né.
<Guest11562> '--'
<Rudolf> Guest11562: o uqe esse docky faz?
<sistematico> Rudolf: É um dock.
<Rudolf> sistematico: o que é um dock?
<Rudolf> sistematico: por isso perguntei
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<sistematico> Rudolf: Uma barra com ícones.
<Rudolf> ignoro o que seja ou para  que sirva
<sistematico> Rudolf: "Acho".
<Rudolf> se for... NÃO GOSTO DE ICONES
<Rudolf> euehieuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> tá explicado por que não conheça
<sistematico> Rudolf: Como eu faço pro diff mostrar só o que é igual?
<Sergio__> alguem ai usa o Docky?
<sistematico> Sergio__: Eu "testei" uma vez.
<Sergio__> é que eu to querendo descobrir uma coisa aki mais ta foda....
<Sergio__> '--'
<sistematico> Rudolf: Por padrão ele mostra as diferenças. Acho que ele não tem essa opção :|
<Sergio__> nn acho nada na net, eu nn sei como que algum nunca fiz nada sobre isso
<Rudolf> sistematico: não achei no man
<sistematico> Rudolf: Nem eu!
<Rudolf> sistematico: se for em modo gráfico eu recomendo o meld
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sim eu uso ele!
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu também, muito bom
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sou fã de tudo que usa GTK.
<Rudolf> sistematico: detesto gtk
<Rudolf> sistematico: alias, detesto gnome
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sou tão fã do GTK que eu estou tentando programar em GTK.
<Rudolf> sistematico: gtk até que é legalzinha
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas o meld é em GTK :)
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tambem detestava o Gnome3, mas estou usando ele agora.
<sistematico> Virei a casaca.
<tiagoscd> pessoal, hoje papo de buteco às 22h ein :-)
<sistematico> Rudolf: Usa o FF?
<Rudolf> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> Rudolf: É seu browser "principal"?
<Rudolf> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> É em GTK!
<sistematico> haiehieuehiea
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Rudolf: Achei.
<Rudolf> sistematico: como?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Só que não é o diff.
<sistematico> Rudolf: comm.
<sistematico> Rudolf: A dica que vale 1 milhão de dólares.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Rudolf: comm -12 arquivo1 arquivo2
<sistematico> Rudolf: Imprime só a parte em que os dois arquivos tem em comum.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Essa nem eu sabia.
<Sorentto> tiagoscd  ei cara.. blzzzzzzz
<Sorentto> então hoje estamos lá (um pouco mais tarde que as 22 acho que ainda vou estar saindo de um curso)
<Fisico> Rudolf: dia
<Rudolf> Fisico: DIA
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: :D
<TheDoctor> Bom dia!
<TheDoctor> Alguém poderia me ajudar a instalar o ECLIPSE?
<TheDoctor> Estou fazendo a instalação pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu. Mas, quando tento executar o IDE, ele emite uma mensagem de erro e pede que eu visualize um arquivo de log.
<TheDoctor> Alguém aqui já passou por esse problema.
<TheDoctor> ?
<TheDoctor> Tem alguém no chat que desenvolve usando o JAVA?
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/397210_122734737874788_1999890073_n.jpg
<Fisico> Rudolf:  nossa
<go_mtz_rs> bom dia gente....
<go_mtz_rs> tenham todos uma ótima sexta
<Lotuscrux> Tô ansioso pelo Ubuntu 12.10!
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: pq?
<Lotuscrux> Não gostei do Precise!
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: pq?
<Lotuscrux> algumas coisinhas de q gostava estavam faltando
<Lotuscrux> Tô usando o 11.10
<Lotuscrux> Isto é,voltei pra ele!
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: vc é vago
<Lotuscrux> faltou a musiquinha tema
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: hã?
<Lotuscrux> não deu pra instalar o packagesearch
<Peste_Bubonica> my godness
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: apt-cache search pacote
<tonao42> bom dia
<Rudolf> almoçar irei
<Peste_Bubonica> poe um justin bieber no audacious ae e ja era
<sistematico> Katy Perry tbm roda no Ubuntu..
<Lotuscrux> aqueles avisos incômodos a toda hora quando surge algum problema
<jxajro> Bom dia! Alguém conhece o desktop-login.ogg que está no /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo????
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Nas configurações de som, você habilita isso facilmente.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: BTW, isso fica a cargo do DE, não do SO, fazer uma regressão não sana o problema, apenas mascara.
<Lotuscrux> não achei tão fácil
<sistematico> mas é
<Lotuscrux> mas agora é tarde.Já voltei pro 11.10
<sistematico> hahahahaa
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: apt-get install gnome
<Lotuscrux> Cansei
<Lotuscrux> Até joguei o dvd fora(de raiva)!
<Lotuscrux> Mesmo assim o Ubuntu é o melhor!
<Lotuscrux> Preciso ir.Valeu!
<jxajro> desculpe a curiosidade...vc jogou qual dvd fora, Lotuscrux? Nao peguei o inicio do papo.
<Lotuscrux> Do Precise
<sistematico> jxajro: Não consegue tocar o som de login?
<Lotuscrux> Voltei pro Ubuntu 11.10.Estou satisfeito!
<jxajro> sim..mas qual era o que te incomodava?
<Lotuscrux> Ansioso pelo 12.10!
<jxajro> oi sistematico! nada, não é só uma curiosidade...vc pode me esclarecer?
<Lotuscrux> Umas coisinhas...não me adaptei
<jxajro> tá tudo funcionando 99% redondo.
<jxajro> Veja..eu tentei editar esse arquivo mas não consegui fazer tocar a versão editada...não entendi a razão.
<sistematico> Editou como?
<jxajro> Mas se não der pra responder relaxem...é só curiosidade de um leigo.
<Lotuscrux> Tô indo amigos!
<Lotuscrux> Depois eu volto!Viva o Ubuntu!
<jxajro> como? Abri o gravador do Ubuntu 11.10 e editei.
<jxajro> até mais Lotuscrux! mantém contato
<jxajro> queria saber o que foi que o Lotuscrux jogou fora!
<jxajro> mas enfim...
<jxajro> viu sistematico...eu editei ele e coloquei no lugar outro som mas não tocou..mas enfim....deixa pra lá.
<jxajro> isso não é o pior
<sistematico> Não entendi esse editar.
<sistematico> Gravou outro som e colocou no lugar?
<jxajro> sim...exatamente!
<jxajro> salvei com a mesma extensão e nome!
<sistematico> Usa o jokosher.
<jxajro> mas estou com alguns problemas piores.
<sistematico> Ou oggconvert.
<jxajro> jokosher???
<sistematico> é
<jxajro> to anotando aqui....é bom?
<sistematico> Muito.
<jxajro> entraçado que o gravador do ubuntu salvava em ogg....nao entendo porque não tocou.
<sistematico> As vezes tu salvou como ogg, mas o arquivo não era ogg.
<jxajro> mas enfim...é bobagem.
<jxajro> Será????
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> bem pensado
<sistematico> jxajro: Tem que ver as permissões do arquivo tambem.
<sistematico> ls -l
<sistematico> chown root:root arquivo
<jxajro> aaah! pode ser....afinal a pasta exige um monte de coisas pra poder executar.
<sistematico> chmod 644 arquivo
<jxajro> na onde de tira e poe arquivo até deletei um errado mas vcs aqui me ensinaram a recuperar e peguei ele de volta do LiveCD :)
<jxajro> aaah meu....não me vem com esses hieróglifos...não entendo nada deles...:(
<jxajro> o que é chmod 644 arquivo?
<sistematico> Pra mudar as permissões do arquivo.
<jxajro> no caso o arquivo=desktop-login.ogg
<jxajro> né?
<sistematico> é
<jxajro> jmmmm
<jxajro> agora to tendo problema maiores sistematico...deixa eu mostrar...como mostro uma figura aqui???
<jxajro> está dando um perereco na atualização, sabe?
<jxajro> mas não entendo o que acontece.
<sistematico> jxajro: Manda ela pra http://imageshack.us
<sistematico> E cola o link aqui.
<jxajro> aaah! _isso_ perai!
<jxajro> fora o fato que o PC tá travando muito aqui mas isso não me incomoda muito
<tonao42> sistematico,boa tarde. ao atualizar o meu ubuntu 12.10, deu a seguinte mensagem ao reiniciar:  a unidade de disco para dev/massep/cryptswap1/ ainda nao esta pronta ou nao esta presente  - e agora estou sem som
<baladeprata> já tem previsão para o lançamento da 12.10 stable?
<sistematico> 12.10 = *.10 = Mês 10.
<jxajro> alguém sabe me dizer o que é isto? http://imageshack.us/a/img824/8372/atualizaoubuntu6.jpg
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> tonao42: Uma coisa não tem relação com a outra.
<baladeprata> sistematico, obrigado! :)
<jxajro> ain..outra coisa.....eu não consigo ler letras com acentos aqui...:( quando vcs escrevem ã, é, ó aparece um ponto de interrogação "?"
<tonao42> sistematico, nas configuracoes de som nao aparece o hardware
<tonao42> sumiu
<jxajro> alguém sabe que é esse webup-d8 java...
<sistematico> jxajro: Procura o "Painel de Controle" lá tem as opções de layout de teclado e internacionalização.
<tonao42> sistematico: que pode ter acontecido?
<jxajro> ok sistematico
<sistematico> tonao42: Digita em um terminal: sudo alsactl init
<sistematico> tonao42: Depois: alsamixer
<tonao42> sistematico: ok
<sistematico> tonao42: Regule os níveis e depois sudo alsactl store
<sistematico> jxajro: Qual sua versão?
<go_mtz_rs> buenas...sexta feira quase na hora de deixar tudo pra segunda feira *-*
<jxajro> oi sistematico...tá aqui layout de teclado mas...
<sistematico> jxajro: Não tem nada errado na ScreenShot que você postou.
<tonao42> sistematico: aprece uma tela preta
<jxajro> tem opções Portugues Brasil Esperanto (ponto-e-virgula e aspas deslocadas, obsoleto)
<tonao42> alsamixer, onde regular os niveis?
<jxajro> e do lado está:
<jxajro> usar o mesmo layout para todas as janelas
<sistematico> tonao42: ALT+F2 > gnome-terminal > sudo alsactl init
<jxajro> permite layouts diferentes para janelas indivuduais (selecionado)
<sistematico> jxajro: Porque alguem iria usar o Layout em Esperanto?
<sistematico> heh
<jxajro> Novas janelas usam o layout padrao e novas janelas usam o layout da janela anterior (selecionado)...
<jxajro> e agora?
<sistematico> Apague-o.
<tonao42> sistematico: ja fiz, depois do alsamixer, aparece a tela preta mais nao sei como regular
<sistematico> jxajro: Apaga o Esperanto e deixa só o pt_BR.
<sistematico> tonao42: Setas.
<jxajro> Sim, sitematico porque alqugm iria usar o Layout em Esperanto? No caso porque esse alguém (eu) fala e estuda Eo!
<sistematico> tonao42: Depois ESC pra sair.
<sistematico> jxajro: Só que o seu teclado num é em esperanto.
<jxajro> NÃO! não vou apagar o Esperanto! Nem morto! Ele estará na minha lapide.
<sistematico> jxajro: Seu teclado provavelmente é em pt-BR, ABNT2 ou algo assim.
<jxajro> Não! acho que é abnt 2
<jxajro> sim...ABNT2
<sistematico> jxajro: Tu pode escrever em Chinês que o seu layout continua sendo PT-BR-ABNT2.
<jxajro> Logitech
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> jxajro: Entendeu?
<sistematico> Idioma é uma coisa, Layout de teclado é outra.
<jxajro> hmmm
<tonao42> as setas nao alteram nada
<sistematico> tonao42: Os mixers abriram?
<jxajro> mas se eu apagar não vou poder digitar letras com ĝ ĵ, ĥ ou ŝ! :(
<tonao42> nao
<jxajro> mas veja a figura, sistematico!
<jxajro> gostaria de saber sua opinião sobre ela.
<sistematico> jxajro: Normal, instale.
<jxajro> vixe...eu deveria resolver um problema por vez, né? :)kkkkkk tudo de uma vez é dureza...:)
<jxajro> instale o que?
<sistematico> jxajro: Não disse pra eu ver a figura?
<sistematico> jxajro: O que tem na figura?
<sistematico> heh
<jxajro> o que tem? bom....só olhando...pra descrever vou digitar muito!
<jxajro> (tirei o layout esperanto..agora não posso mais digitar a letra ux :(
<jxajro> merda!
<sistematico> jxajro: Re-adicione.
<jxajro> tudo bem...depois readiciono.
<sistematico> jxajro: Não tem motivo pra pânico.
<sistematico> :)
<jxajro> veja a figura e me dê uma opinão.
<sistematico> jxajro: Já disse.
<jxajro> Não estou em pânico! Relaxe! :)kkkkk
<sistematico> jxajro: Instale.
<jxajro> só que tirei o leiout e as letras que vc escreve continuam a vir assim: "J? disse N?o tem motivo pra p?nico"
<jxajro> mas deixa isso pra lá! veja a figura.
<jxajro> vc sabe me dizer porque aquilo acontece?
<jxajro> puts...desculpem...apertei tc errada...:(
<Ursinha> jxajro, olha (entrando de gaiato na conversa :)), geralmente esses ? aparecem pq o programa não entende utf-8
<Ursinha> acontece as vezes quando o cliente irc não está configurado pra isso e alguem manda uma palavra com acento, por exemplo
<jxajro> então é pau do pidgin!
<jxajro> mas o que está me incomodando mesmo é a figura que to tentando mostrar
<jxajro> cadê o sistematico?
<sistematico> Já falei 4 vezes a mesma coisa.
<jxajro> será que ele viu figura:?
<sistematico> jxajro: Instale.
<sistematico> 5ª agora.
<sistematico> heh
<jxajro> instale o quê, sistematico?
<go_mtz_rs> Ursinha...hoje a noite tem papo de buteco?
<jxajro> (viu ursinha...vc é benvinda linda! dê o pitaco que quiser!)
<jxajro> é...o sistematico diz 5x a mesma coisa...instale...mas em nenhuma delas eu lí o que é pra instalar...assim ele pode dizer 1000x.
<go_mtz_rs> snipper detect
<Ursinha> jxajro, :) só não queria cair de paraquedas na conversa e atrapalhar :)
<Ursinha> sistematico, o que vc quer que ele instale?
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, opa, tem sim :)
<go_mtz_rs> blz...=D
<sistematico> Ursinha: Viu a imagem em questão?
<jxajro> não querida....vc pediu licensa pra entrar no papo! :) seja benvinda! :)
<jxajro> Sim, ursinha! Viu a imagem em questão? sabe me dizer o que é aquilo?
<sistematico> Ursinha: É uma imagem do Update Manager com um meta-pacote do Java perguntando se deseja proseguir com a instalação.
<Ursinha> sistematico, não vi não, eu tive um problema com o meu driver de video e o historico do chat foi meio pro saco
<Ursinha> achei o link
<Ursinha> deixem-me ver
<sistematico> Ursinha: http://imageshack.us/a/img824/8372/atualizaoubuntu6.jpg
<jxajro> Iiiiiisso..até que enfim ele viu o que eu queria! Deixem me abrir a Moët Chandon aqui! :)kkkkkk
<Ursinha> mas se for o que o sistematico falou, é só mandar prosseguir com a instalação pra poder continuar o processo
<Ursinha> (eu achava que o problema era outro :))
<jxajro> só quero saber o que é isso e porque não instala de jeito nenhum!
<Ursinha> jxajro, olha, isso aí é exatamente o que tá escrito no nome do pacotinho: o kit de desenvolvimento do java
<Ursinha> pra vc saber o pq não instala, a gente pode ver pelo terminal se aparece alguma informação a mais
<Ursinha> se o pacote está quebrado ou algo do tipo
<jxajro> Ah ursinha..._relaxa_ o erro foi meu! :( eu joguei logo de cara 3 pererecos que tão ocorrendo aqui e o pessoal resolveu responder o 3 de uma vez...:)kkkkk aí virou o samba do crioulo doido! :)kkkkk
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> tá certo
<Ursinha> mas esse problema ai eu recomendaria vc abrir um terminal (sabe como faz?) e tentar rodar a instalação via linha de comando
<jxajro> vou almoçar mas to por aqui..vou trazer meu prato pra cá.
<jxajro> o quê? o tal java?
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> é muito dificil isso?
<jxajro> toda vez e que atualiza o Ubuntu 11.10 ele deixa ainda esse programa por instalar:(
<sistematico> jxajro: Dá um "purge" nesse pacote.
<Ursinha> sistematico, mas se estiver quebrado algum script de instalação, vai falhar
<Ursinha> jxajro, não é dificil não :) terminal parece feio mas ele fica bonito com o tempo :P
<sistematico> Será?
<sistematico> Ursinha: Mesmo com o purge?
<Ursinha> sistematico, as vezes o pacote fica num estado "inconsistente" ou deixa o ambiente assim
<Ursinha> aconteceu comigo há umas 3 semanas
<Ursinha> o script deletava um arquivo mas quebrava depois
<Ursinha> ai quando eu tentava fazer qualquer outra coisa, ele procurava o tal arquivo que não existia
<Ursinha> e não saia daquilo
<sistematico> Ursinha: touch arquivo :)
<jxajro> o que ursinha? o terminal pra mim é a Pedra de Rosetta!
<Ursinha> sistematico, pois é, mas eu só descobri isso depois que abri o terminal e fiz o que estou sugerindo ao jxajro :)
<jxajro> sistematico, por favor...nao use letras acentuadas..nao consigo le-las...:(
<Freax> Ursinha s2 Terminal
<Ursinha> e o touch nao era suficiente, pq ele usava o conteudo do arquivo :/
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> jxajro, vc esta no pidgin, certo?
<jxajro> eu recebo ? no lugar de é! :(
<jxajro> sim certo!
<Ursinha> jxajro, quando eu escrevo com acento, vc recebe?
<jxajro> esse é o 2do perereco
<Ursinha> é á ã
<jxajro> não, ursinha! não recebo
<felipealmeida> pidgin pra IRC? isso deve ser ruim hein
<Ursinha> ah, beleza
<jxajro> mas deixa...e o papo do java?
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, falou o cara que está usando um editor de texto pra irc
<Ursinha> :P
<jxajro> é via terminal mesmo? mas nao sei usar isso...:(
<Ursinha> jxajro, entao, eu ajudo vc
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: Emacs nao eh um editor de texto, eh um OS ?P
<felipealmeida> :P
<Ursinha> jxajro, vc ta usando unity?
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, ae! finalmente alguem reconheceu hauahuhuah
<jxajro> o que é Unity, lindinha?
<Ursinha> jxajro, eh a interface grafica do ubuntu, vc ta no 12.04 certo?
<jxajro> perai..o microondas tocou;
<Ursinha> entao deve estar
<Ursinha> (nossa, to chorando sangue pra escrever sem acentos :P)
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: it rules :P
<Freax> Também não recebo seus acesntos continue assim =D
<go_mtz_rs> ursinha querendo ajudar e ele preocupado com microondas
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, coitado, tem que comer pra sobreviver e resolver o problema :P
<go_mtz_rs> é ursinha...tbm não recebo os acentos ^^
<Ursinha> falando nisso, vou aproveitar e pedir a marmita :P
<felipealmeida> eh, acucar baixo nao vai ajudar
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, que cliente de irc vc esta usando?
<go_mtz_rs> to brincando ursinha...aqui tudo 100%
<geowany_> fala aí, povo animado hoje
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> geowany_, oe :)
<geowany_> Ursinha: muitas pedradas nos "anúncios" da Amazon?
<go_mtz_rs> buenas geo
<Ursinha> falando nisso
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, oe :)
<geowany_> opa, fala go_mtz_rs o/
<Ursinha> geowany_, ah, sabe como eh, sempre tem muita muita gente na internet super expert em todos assuntos do mundo pra jogar pedra quando alguma coisa acontece... :P
<Ursinha> não estou dizendo que todas criticas são infundadas, pelo contrário, mas do jeito que o povo fala parece que a Canonical não tá nem ai
<Ursinha> o que eu sei (faz tempo) que não é verdade
<Geowany> Ursinha: pois  é, e essa maioria "formata computador com xpirata" pra sobreviver
<go_mtz_rs> fato geo
<Ursinha> alias, jxajro, eu recomendaria depois que vc conseguisse resolver o problema do pacotinho ali, que vc fizesse o update pro 12.04.1
<Ursinha> a maioria dos updates é coisa de segurança e tal
<jxajro> entaõ
<Geowany> Ursinha: é como eu escrevi naquele post "O outro lado da moeda": O sistema está preparado pra um modelo sócio-econômico onde o progresso seja em prol do coletivo, mas enquanto isso...
<felipealmeida> o Software Center esta bem maneirinho
<Ursinha> :)
<jxajro> sim..obrigado pela ajuda, Ursinha....estava preocupado com microondas porque estou almoçando...:(
<felipealmeida> a Clicia esta ateh usando o Lyx, que mostrei pra ela como instalar
<Ursinha> jxajro, não tem problema :)
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> *nao
<Ursinha> :P
<Geowany> felipealmeida: cara...to adorando o LaTeX
<felipealmeida> Geowany: eu faco ateh slides em latex
<jxajro> nao dá pra usar 12, ursinha..este pc não tá aguentando nem o 11 mais:(
<Ursinha> jxajro, mas vc ta em qual versao?
<felipealmeida> jxajro: qual a configuracao do PC?
<Ursinha> ahh vc ta na 11.10?
<Geowany> felipealmeida: peguei um trabalho pra fazer em grupo, os xexelentos me enviaram em docx...cheio de coisa tosca...salvei em txt e to aqui organizando no latex
<Ursinha> cada vez que alguem cria um docx, morre um coelhinho
<felipealmeida> Geowany: usa o xelatex, eh em utf-8, bem melhor
<jxajro> onde eu acho a configuração felipealmeida?
<Geowany> Ursinha: felipealmeida, não sei se o Kazenin avisou vcs
<jxajro> Ursinha..eu estou na versão Ubuntu 11,10.
<Ursinha> jxajro, certo... entao faz assim:
<Ursinha> aperta alt+f2
<jxajro> sim diga.
<felipealmeida> jxajro: hm, existem formas, mas era soh para saber se talvez o problema nao seja o seu PC e sim outra coisa... melhor resolver seu problema primeiro
<Ursinha> vai aparecer uma telinha pra digitar
<Ursinha> vc digita: gnome-terminal
<Ursinha> e da enter
<Ursinha> vai abrir o terminal
<Geowany> mas hj vai rolar uma reunião aqui no acre, com um dos caras influentes no setor de meio ambiente que quer abrir uma parceria entre nós "ubunteros"
<MarconM> boa tarde a todos
<Ursinha> Geowany, que legal hein?
<Geowany> Ursinha: felipealmeida
<Geowany> a intenção é recuperar máquinas e fazer centros de inclusão digital
<go_mtz_rs> NO ACRE?!
<jxajro> ou sim..obrigado felipealmeida..já joguei 3 problemas aqui e vc tá vendo a confusão...mais um e eu caio da cadeira.
<Geowany> go_mtz_rs: sim, eu sou do Acre
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, pois eh... o Geowany não só existe como é do acre
<jxajro> sim ursinha eu sei abrir o terminal.
<Geowany> Ursinha: eu só queria que o dia tivesse umas 36h
<Ursinha> jxajro, do jeito que vc falou parecia que nao sabia :)
<Ursinha> Geowany, me mostra uma pessoa que não quereria :P
<go_mtz_rs> CARACA...primeira pessoa do acre que conheço usando internet
<go_mtz_rs> =D
<MarconM> Geowany: fala narigudo
<Ursinha> jxajro, mas com o terminal aberto ai, vc digita:
<Geowany> hj eu aproveitei pra dormir, estourou um transformador ontem e detonou até nosso nobreak parrudão
<Ursinha> jxajro, sudo apt-get update
<jxajro> (eu estou um pouco longe do acre)
<Ursinha> jxajro, vai rodar um monte de coisas, deixa rodar :)
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<Geowany> go_mtz_rs: www.softwarelivre-ac.org
<Geowany> =)
<jxajro> sim...ursinha..já atualizei muito pelo terminal...até anotei os comandos aqui no meu bloco de notas...quer ver?
<Geowany> somos poucos, mas fazemos barulho
<go_mtz_rs> isso é o que importa
<Ursinha> jxajro, eu acredito em vc :) e vc sabe mais do que diz! isso eh bom :)
<jxajro> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer -y
<jxajro> Obrigado.
<Ursinha> ahhh vc ta usando um pacote de fora do repositorio
<Ursinha> jxajro, digita: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Geowany> jxajro: Ursinha
<jxajro> sei que é update...e tem outras coisas aqui mas e daí?
<Geowany> uma ideia que achei bacana do fedora foi aquele EasyLife, vcs já viram?
<Ursinha> jxajro, entao, vamos tentar instalar o pacote diretamente pra ver o erro que ocorre
<Ursinha> pra entender o pq nao esta instalando
<Ursinha> jxajro, sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<jxajro> ah! é só isso!?? :o
<jxajro> perai então
<Ursinha> o comando pra instalar o pacote eh apt-get install pacote :)
<Ursinha> jxajro, quando sair a resposta ai, vc poderia colar em paste.ubuntu.com e mandar o link pra gente, por favor?
<jxajro> ok..só um minuto..tá atualizando
<Ursinha> tá bem
<Ursinha> ta bem
<go_mtz_rs> Bom...hora de fazer um café e fazer trabalho de Sistemas..
<go_mtz_rs> Abrass a todos e uma ótima sexta
<go_mtz_rs> <<<=== afk
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, boa sorte com o trabalho, e boa sexta pra vc também
<jxajro> viu? apareceu uma tela magenta com uma mensagem
<Ursinha> hmmm
<jxajro> pede pra dar ok
<Ursinha> jxajro, ha! é provavelmente a tela pra vc aceitar a licenca do pacote
<jxajro> Configurando oracle-java7-installer
<Ursinha> vai ver por isso não funcionou no update manager?
<jxajro> oracle binary code lincense agreemante for the java SE Platform products and Jafa FX
<jxajro> You MUST agree to the licence available in http://java.com/license if you want to use (a merda do) Oracle JDK.
<Ursinha> jxajro, essa eh a licenca da oracle, se vc nao aceitar vc nao pode usar o pacote
<jxajro> hmmmm
<jxajro> que boa notícia!
<jxajro> isso quer dizer o que?
<Geowany> aceitou e não leu, sua alma vc vendeu...
<Geowany> HIHIHIHEHEHEHHAHAHAHA
<jxajro> o diabo nao faz contratos geowany.
<Geowany> quem disse que é o diabo?
<Geowany> é algo pior do que ele: a Oracle
<Ursinha> o felipealmeida que adora a oracle
<Ursinha> (so que não :P)
<Geowany> Ursinha: ele deve ter um plugin do java no emacs dele
<felipealmeida> lol
<felipealmeida> quem adora a oracle?
<jxajro> sei lá o que é isso! oracle pra mim é um adivinho...
<Ursinha> lol
<jxajro> mas e ai? como eu aceito?
<Ursinha> jxajro, oracle eh o nome da empresa
<jxajro> digo ok?
<Geowany> ei Ursinha, tenho uma máquina mais antiga ali no outro quarto, coloquei o plugin do latex no vim
<Ursinha> jxajro, se tiver como dar enter no ok vc da enter
<Ursinha> essas licencas obrigam vc a ir ateh o final da pagina pra achar o ok
<Geowany> Ursinha: vim-addons install latex-suite
<jxajro> enter no ok? deixa eu ver.
<Ursinha> ja volto, alguem pode continuar ajudando se o jxajro precisar nos proximos minutos, por favor?
<Ursinha> (agora eu que preciso pegar a comida :P)
<jxajro> Configurando oracle-java7-installer
<jxajro>  In order to install this package, you must accept the license terms, the  │
<jxajro>  
<jxajro>  and JavaFX ". Not accepting will cancel the installation.                 │
<jxajro>  Do you accept the Oracle Binary Code license terms?               <Sim>                       <Não>
<sistematico> Ursinha: começou agora terá que ir até o fim!
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> jxajro: Escolhe Sim.
<jxajro> meu almoço esfriou mas deu tempo de comer tudo aqui do lado
<Geowany> sistematico: hhihiaihaiiaihaaa
<jxajro> escolhi
<jxajro> ele tá instalando alguma coisa
<jxajro> espera só um  minuto antes de ir lá comer
<jxajro> eu te pago o almoço
<jxajro> tá instalando alguma coisa aqui...:o
<jxajro> Download done.
<jxajro> update-binfmts: warning: current package is oracle-java7, but binary format already installed by openjdk-6
<jxajro> Oracle JDK 7 installed
<jxajro> Oracle JRE 7 browser plugin installed
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro:~$
<jxajro> e agora?
<jxajro> terminou.
<sistematico> correr pro abraço.
<jxajro> ah é?
<sistematico> eh
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> então tá então! :)
<jxajro> mas era só isso?
<sistematico> era
<jxajro> puts...foi tão rapido que não deu nem tempo de anotar....:(
<jxajro> mas vou copiar o histórico depois e jogar no bloco de notas aqui.
<sistematico> já tá anotado.
<sistematico> jxajro: man apt-get te dá acesso a essas anotações.
<jxajro> hmmm sim..acredito que esteja...o problema é acessar a informação quando tornar a precisar dela..mas tudo bem...estou aqui dando meus pulos.
<sistematico> man
<sistematico> sempre.
<jxajro> foi um amigo meu de Joinville que me ajudou a configurar o ubuntu-br no pidgin....mas eu usava o MIRC
<jxajro> o que? man o que?
<jxajro> digito isso no terminal?
<jxajro> XChat IRC
<jxajro> eu usava o XChat IRC
<jxajro> acho que nele não tem problema de acentos.
<jxajro> bem...se tá resolvido então acho que matei 3 coelhos com um papo...:)
<jxajro> ou dos 3 matei 2!
<sistematico> jxajro: eh no terminal..
<sistematico> jxajro: man man
<jxajro> é só digitar man?
<jxajro> perai
<sistematico> jxajro: man man
<sistematico> jxajro: man apt-get
<jxajro_> opa..to no XChat IRC agora!
<jxajro_> faz favor..digita alguma coisa com acento aí.
<sistematico> Olá.
<jxajro_> _perfeito!!!_
<jxajro_> vou fechar o pidgin
<sistematico> Ié?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Só...
<jxajro_> aqui é melhor
<sistematico> Muito.
<jxajro_> aliás..o senhor me fez tirar o teclado Eo...agora não consigo digitar a letra uxo
<jxajro_> depois vou colocar ele de volta
<sistematico> jxajro_: Abre o painel lá e adiciona.
<jxajro_> mas deixa...tudo resolvido..pra que servia esse java oracle 7???
<jxajro_> sim..sim..depois eu adiciono...isso não é problema....eu consigo digitar as outras letras...só o uxo que não...:(
<jxajro_> Ĵ- ĥ - ŝ - ĝ - ĉ
<jxajro_> eĥoŝanĝoĉiûĵaûde
<jxajro_> esse û tá errado! :(
<jxajro_> entao...pra que serve esse Oracle Java 7???
<jxajro_> aliás eu digitei o tal man aqui e deolsmelivreeguarde! :o
<jxajro_> apareceu um monte de coisas aqui que não estou entendon nada!
<jxajro_> ( a ursinha deve estar almoçando. Caso ela venha e eu já tenha saído alguém agradeça a ela por mim por favor! :) )
<jxajro_> Viu sistematico!? como eu copio tudo que tá escrito no terminal prum bloco denotas?
<jxajro_> _Deixa!_ Já vi!!!!
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts tuts
<jxajro_> tem alguém aí??!
<Rudolf> jxajro_: opa
<MarconM> quem quer comprar um camaro ]?
<Rudolf> MarconM: só se for americano, se for o brasileiro é fria
<MarconM> nao é amarelo ¬¬
<Rudolf> Geowany: notepad++
<jxajro_> ah...tá..oi Rudolf..pensei que tava dando pau aqui....desculpe...eu tava tc com a Ursinha e o sistematico de repente eles sumiram....
<Geowany> Rudolf: kkkkkk
<Ursinha> jxajro_, rapaz, vc adicionou aquele ppa e mandou instalar o pacote pra que?
<Ursinha> jxajro_, o que quer que seja, foi por causa daquilo :P
<go_mtz_rs> lol Camaro Amarelo lol
<Ursinha> certas aplicação não rodam direito com o outro java
<Ursinha> aplicações, jesus cristo
<Geowany> eu uso meu internet banking do banco do brasil no opera pelo openjdk mesmo
<Geowany> minha mulher que é obrigada usar windows por causa da CEF
<go_mtz_rs> Geowany...o pior é ter que fazer trabalho de facul em cima de windows vista
<go_mtz_rs> ¬¬
<jxajro_> Opa Ursinha! Estava pensando em vc agorinha....
<jxajro_> certas aplicações não rodam com outro Java? hmmm
<jxajro_> interessante
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiueh
<jxajro_> e aquele problema dom o Adobe Flash Player 4.3? Será que tem a haver com isso?
<Ursinha> jxajro_, acho que não tem muito a ver não
<Rudolf> Ursinha: 99%
<MarconM> Geowany: vixi rodar windows soh por isso
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> por causa do banco
<MarconM> auehauheaueh
<jxajro_> Opa Geowany?! Sua mulher é _obrigada_ a usar??? Bem...a D Dilma deveria saber disso!
<jxajro_> Como pode nos _obrigar_?
<Geowany> jxajro_: nem me fale em dilma
<jxajro_> mas vc sabe do que estou falando, né?
<Geowany> estou atolado de trabalhos por causa dela
<Rudolf> Geowany: trabalho dignifica a alma
<Rudolf> Geowany: pelo menos vc não está comendo sua mãe
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Oi ?
<Rudolf> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/noticia/2012/09/mae-que-teve-olhos-arrancados-pelo-proprio-filho-permanece-estavel.html
<Geowany> Rudolf: #vish
<Rudolf> MarconM: foi isso que quis dizer
<jxajro_> ainda estou tendo um sério problema com o Adobe Flashplayer + FF + Chrome= problemas nas aulas de chinês do livemocha.com
<Rudolf> comer (sem aspas)
<Rudolf> jxajro_: AINDA NISSO?
<Rudolf> jesus
<Geowany> Rudolf: eu acho...que o armagedon deveria acontecer logo! kkk
<Rudolf> Geowany: zumbis véio
<MarconM> Rudolf: falando nisso
<MarconM> resident evil 6 fico massa demais
<MarconM> \o/
<jxajro_> Ah Rudolf..claro..eu até parei com as aulas de chinês porque fui despedido do trampo..mas eu tava usando uma "muleta"
<Geowany> mané resident evil
<jxajro_> vc lembra bem do caso, né?
<Geowany> quero ver é o left4deade no ubuntão!
<MarconM> chines ?
<jxajro_> no fim pra pode acompanhar as aulas eu fazia assim:
<MarconM> shue3 ma
<MarconM> jxajro_: nin xue xing ma  ?
<jxajro_> abria o G Chrome+ gedit e ctrl+C ctrl+v dos quadradinhos do navegador pra poder ler no gedit.
<MarconM> jxajro_: estudou chines ?
<jxajro_> Eu o que? Nin=o senhor....ma=pergunta.
<MarconM> jxajro_: estudou quanto tempo ?
<jxajro_> aaah...wo xue xing zhongguoyu
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> shi de !!!
<jxajro_> nada...estudei um pouco faz uns meses porque tava trampando num firminha de chineses
<MarconM> a ta
<jxajro_> www.techamerican.com.br
<MarconM> jxajro_: entao parou de estudar ?
<MarconM> eu estudo ainda... vou pra intercambio la
<jxajro_> como eu sempre gostei pensei que eles iam me ajudar em alguma coisa...mas...kkkkk
<MarconM> relações inter.
<jxajro_> bem...deixa quieto
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<jxajro_> o estudo do japones me ajudou bastante.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> nao curto muito japanoes
<jxajro_> sim, MarconM...parei porque não vou usar..mas sei lá..gostei desse idioma...sei que não vou conseguir saber 100% mas ...
<MarconM> soh as japonesas =)
<jxajro_> ...conhecer um pouco não é ruim.
<MarconM> jxajro_: eu to estudando até hj
<MarconM> se prcisar \o
<MarconM> tamu ae
<jxajro_> a pronuncia deles não é dificil....._é quase impossivel_ :)kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> jxajro_: nao é nao
<MarconM> 5 tons apenas
<jxajro_> Ah sim...vc não curte os japones? entendo..entendo..kkkkkk
<MarconM> foda é o outro la
<MarconM> q sao 8
<MarconM> esqueci
<MarconM> o que é falado em hong kong
<MarconM> tu lembro o nome ?
<jxajro_> aaah MarcoM..não me venha com conversa, cara! O que? 24 vogais?
<jxajro_> quem se entende com aquilo, cara?
<MarconM> jxajro_: tem toda uma logica ueh
<MarconM> tu nao vai pegar do dia para noite neh
<MarconM> nem eles sabem
<MarconM> as vezes
<jxajro_> uma vez eu tava trampando e entraram dois chineses conversando sobre a máquina na sala....
<MarconM> jxajro_: ja usou QQ ?
<MarconM> é o protocolo q eles usam la, tem um programa chamado QQ
<jxajro_> o cara que tava comigo disse que pareciam dois passarinhos brigando por uma migalha de pão que depois sairam voando! :o
<MarconM> tu adiciona getne de la
<jxajro_> certo...5 tons vezes 6 vogais
<MarconM> http://www.imqq.com/
<jxajro_> ops....4
<MarconM> tem para linux tmabem
<MarconM> jxajro_: add ae
<MarconM> dae agente se afla anoite
<jxajro_> sei que dá umas 20 e tantas vogais e como diferencio o tons isso é uma proeza
<MarconM> jxajro_: cara o ton q voce pronuncia nada mais é do que frequencia
<MarconM> o seu ouvido acustume
<MarconM> acustuma
<MarconM> jxajro_: apesar q em uma frase muito grande
<MarconM> eles nao usam tom
<MarconM> principalmente se tem soh terceiro tom
<jxajro_> ah sim MarcoM tem mais essa...hong kong e um....xangai é outro.....pequim é outro..ah meu? vão a Merkel!
<MarconM> tem entra um monte de regra
<jxajro_> como é esse QQ?
<MarconM> terceiro tom precedido de terceiro com se torna 2 tom
<MarconM> jxajro_: é tipo um msn skype facebook
<MarconM> tudo junto
<MarconM> jxajro_: 1000 vezes melhor que todos juntos
<jxajro_> hmmm interessante
<MarconM> a qualidade é perfeita
<MarconM> muita opção
<jxajro_> JURA? tem pra linux?
<jxajro_> hmmm interessante.
<MarconM> jxajro_: si
<MarconM> .deb .rpm
<MarconM> jxajro_: cara se tipo assim o MSN tem 1000 usuarios
<MarconM> o QQ tem 100.000
<MarconM> 1 bilhao de chines
<jxajro_> perai MarcomM..como te add e aonde?
<MarconM> aeuaheuehauheuaha
<MarconM> jxajro_: tanto por numero
<jxajro_> QQ?
<MarconM> quanto por nome ou email
<MarconM> jxajro_: QQ é um protocolo
<jxajro_> deixa eu abrir isso aqui.
<MarconM> abre ae e vai em download
<jxajro_> puts cara..não entendo nada desses "plodokôlo"
<jxajro_> 100 mil o que queridão?
<jxajro_> vou abrir o site
<MarconM> ok
<jxajro_> como é que eu uso isto?
<MarconM> jxajro_: instla e cria uma conta
<MarconM> igual skype ou msn
<jxajro_> o pc ficou lento....:(
<MarconM> 0.0
<jxajro_> igual o msn?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> o jeito de cadastro sim
<MarconM> a é
<jxajro_> tem que instalar alguma coisa aqui?
<MarconM> soh q em chines
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> jxajro_: nao
<MarconM> soh ele
<MarconM> nao precisa de mais nada
<MarconM> eu ja usei no ubuntu tambem é tranquilo
<jxajro_> Ih caraco? como funciona isto? aqui diz que tem que instalar, sim.
<MarconM> jxajro_: sim
<MarconM> jxajro_: eu vou para o trampo
<MarconM> e la eu entro de novo no irc
<MarconM> lbz
<MarconM> ja volto
<MarconM> flw
<jxajro_> o site pesa para cachorro. meu pc ficou lento.
<jxajro_> ok MarcoM
<Rudolf> de volta
<Rudolf> o que ta pegando
<jxajro_> Oi Rudolf...nada, não! tudo tranquilo
<jxajro_> matei 3 coelhos com uma teclada.
<go_mtz_> i feeeeeelll goood *-*
<Rudolf> NAMAGUINERAS
<Rudolf> NAMAGUINERAS
<Rudolf> NAMAGUINERAS
<jxajro_> bem...obrigado pela ajuda..tá tudo travando aqui.....vou saindo...depois eu volto...abraços a todos.
<go_mtz_> abrass
<Rudolf> Ursinha: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ey7sLXEREEU/UE9JbTtHjhI/AAAAAAAAC2k/kBth5hQaa_4/s1600/misterio-1.jpg
<taranto> senhores
<deusr> alguém aqui sabe configurar multifuncional? scanner
<Rudolf> deusr: que marca?
<go_mtz_> bom...abrass a todos
<go_mtz_> e nos falamos a noite no papo de buteco
<go_mtz_> #partiu pro banho e aula
<deusr> Rudolf: hp laserjet professional m1212nf mfp
<Rudolf> deusr: em que pé está?
<deusr> Rudolf: funciona, mas não scanneia
<Rudolf> deusr: então não funciona
<Rudolf> deusr: qual programa está usando para scanear?
<deusr> Rudolf: só imprimi
<deusr> nao scanneia
<Rudolf> deusr: qual programa está usando para scanear?
<deusr> Rudolf: na verdade eu vou acessar e testar ainda
<deusr> :p
<deusr> está em um hospital, eu estou em outro lugar
<Rudolf> deusr: que sorte
<Rudolf> deusr: bom, aviso
<Rudolf> deusr: não é trivial, mas funciona
<Rudolf> deusr: procure por instruções com o xsane
<Rudolf> deusr: eu uso com minha P1315
<deusr> Rudolf: vlw, vou dar uma pesquisada
<deusr> mas o que nao é trivial?
<Rudolf> deusr: configurar
<Rudolf> deusr: instalar os drivers é blablabla de comando
<Rudolf> deusr: vc vai precisar descobrir a nomeclatura para a sua impressora
<Rudolf> deusr: geralmente bem específica por modelo
<YokoBR> to com um problema... To usando zentyal (ubuntu 12.04) e quando adiciono um objeto com ip estático 192.168.0.82/24, dá que o valor é inválido, mas minha rede é 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0
<Rudolf> YokoBR: ifconfig ?
<YokoBR> Rudolf, inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<YokoBR> deveria ser uma rede 192.168.0.0/24, não?
<Rudolf> YokoBR: mas pelo que me mostrou é
<YokoBR> Rudolf, então, dá como inválido... só aceita eu entrar com 192.168.0.0/32
<Rudolf> YokoBR: me diga
<Rudolf> YokoBR: como você tá entrando os dados?
<YokoBR> através de um admin em php aqui :B
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> YokoBR: passo!
<Rudolf> YokoBR: admnistração web não é meu forte
<YokoBR> Rudolf, to ligado... Só queria saber mesmo se, segundo a métrica, deveria ser o /24 mesmo... Então pode ser algum bug
<Rudolf> YokoBR: bug ou feature
<Rudolf> YokoBR: vc ler o manual da ferramenta necessário ser
<deusr> Rudolf: ok, vu dar uma olhada ;)
<Rudolf> YokoBR: vc sabe o quer dizer /32 ?
<YokoBR> 255.255.255.255
<Rudolf> YokoBR: e vc sabe o que isso quer dizer também né?
<Rudolf> YokoBR: eu não sei o que vc realmente está fazendo
<Rudolf> YokoBR: mas pode ser que seja /32 mesmo
<YokoBR> sub-rede.
<Rudolf> YokoBR: por exmeplo para atribiu o alias de uma máquina, o correto é /32
<Rudolf> YokoBR: sub-rede não, netmask
<Rudolf> faixa de rede
<YokoBR> é, netmask haha
<Matheus-S> instalei ubuntu 12.04 num dell inspiron n4050 de um amigo mas ele não consegue acessar a internet via cabo, apenas wifi, informações (lspci)> ethernet: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express fast ethernet controller       > network: AR9285 wireless network adapter (pci-express)    me ajudem a libertar mais um escravo do windows
<Sorentto> oia... já é 17:20 opa... falta pouco
<jxajro> alo...saudações socialistas novamente! Viu alguém aqui sabe como instala um arquivo .deb?
<xGrind> jxajro, da dois cliques nele
<jxajro> opa.xGrind! Saudações....
<jxajro> bem...aí que está..deixa eu detalhar a história
<jxajro> um dos participantes aqui me disse pra eu instalar um tal de QQ.
<jxajro> fui no site  http://www.imqq.com/ e vi que tem pra windows e mac...
<jxajro> pesquisei pra ubuntu e vi um linuxqq ai procurei o arquivo e achei um .deb
<jxajro> mas aí na hora de instalar vem uma mensagem....
<xGrind> jxajro, se usa ubuntu, procure sempre ppa
<jxajro> dpkg: erro processando /home/jxajro/Downloads/linuxqq_1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb (--install):
<jxajro>  analisando arquivo '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' prximo  linha 7 pacote 'linuxqq':
<jxajro>  erro na string Verso 'v1.0.2-beta1': nmero da verso no comea com dgito
<jxajro> Este site ensina a resolver o problema mas não entendi nada....liangsun.org/linux/resolve-error-version-number-does-not-start-with-digit/
<jxajro> hmmm o que é ppa?
<xGrind> repositorios de terceiros
<xGrind> ou, nao oficias da canonical
<jxajro> o participante aqui é o MarconM..não acho nada dele aqui além de nossa conversa.
<xGrind> o MarconM tava com essa duvida?
<jxajro> então, xGrind...esse deve ser repositório até dos quintos...o site diz como resolve mas faço como indica o site e nada...:(
<xGrind> mas oq esse programa faz?
<jxajro> Ah sim..e quando dou os dois cliques no arquivo ele abre a mesma mensagem..
<xGrind> tem q saber a versao do Ubuntu, e procurar por algum ppa pra ele
<jxajro> o MarconM não tinha dúvida nenhuma..a gente tava conversando e ele me diz pra instalar isso
<xGrind> se instalar um .deb feito para Ubuntu 12.04 e quiser instalar na versão 10.04 pode ser incompativel devido a bibliotecas diferentes
<jxajro> Ele disse que esse é um _maravilhoso_ programa 1000x melhor que tudo que já se criou no cosmos...MSN...ICQ...etc...mas...
<jxajro> para usar com os chineses! :o
<xGrind> o MarconM é louco kk
<jxajro> tem o web dele mas está tudo em chinẽs!
<xGrind> pra que vc  vai querer um programa pra conversar com chineses?
<jxajro> aah agora que vc me avisa! ok..ok
<jxajro> depois do estrago feito...me dizem que ele é louco...entendo...KKKKKKK
<Ursinha> nossa, o QQ?
<Ursinha> hauhauhauhauh
<Ursinha> cade o MarconM
<xGrind> Ursinha, no começo eu pensei q fosse a versao 12.10 do ubuntu kk
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> jxajro, assim, o QQ é muito famoso na china, é tipo o msn deles
<Ursinha> acho que é tão famoso lá pq a adoção é de muita gente\
<jxajro> li umas criticas desse qq...que ele é cheio de trojans malwares, blackwares..tudoquenaoprestawares.
<Ursinha> chines tem um monte :)
<Ursinha> acho que eles usam por causa das coisas de encoding
<Ursinha> fizeram coisas especificas pra eles
<xGrind> jxajro, quer um programa de chat multi protocolo? instala o pidgin
<jxajro> então...foi o que ele disse..ele estuda chinês e como eu cometi a besteira de dizer que estudei _um pouquinho_ ele me ofereceu essa maravilha do século XXI
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install pidgin -y && sudo apt-get install msn-pecan -y
<Ursinha> mas acho que no ocidente quem não precisa usar os caracteres lá deles não usa esse qq
<jxajro> eu sei...eu tenho o pidgin aqui.
<Ursinha> lol
<jxajro> vi em algum lugar que o pidgin tb acessa o tal QQ
<jxajro> porra bixo...nao precisa nenhum apt nada...eu já tenho ele aqui..tenho o empathy tb.
<xGrind> tem o Gadu-Gadu
<xGrind> nao seria GG ?
<jxajro> sei lá...perai
<jxajro> voltei
<jxajro> entao
<jxajro> viu lá o site...ele diz pra mudar uma streeng
<jxajro> tem o http://web.qq.com/....kkkk
<jxajro> muito interessante!
<jxajro> é bonita a pagina aliás.
<jxajro> tem um relógio...marcando a hora em pequin....o tempo em pequin....
<sharch> Olá, onde posso encontrar uma lista dos pacotes que vem na iso do Ubuntu 12.04?
<jxajro> Ursinha! Vc está ai???
<jxajro> Sabem de uma coisa? vou deixar esse QQ pra lá...que droga!
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> boa oite
<Ursinha> MarconM, noite :)
<MarconM> noite
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc falou pro jxajro instalar o tal qq e ele tava se lascando todo aqui
<MarconM> Ursinha: agora soh falta a furadeira e o uranio 238 para terminar meu projeto
<MarconM> Ursinha: sim
<MarconM> fui eu sim
<MarconM> Ursinha: é super tranquilo instalar
<MarconM> ainda mais no ubuntu
<Ursinha> MarconM, ele teve um monte de probleminhas
<MarconM> eu instalei ele no archliinux
<Ursinha> o pacote não instalava
<MarconM> no freebsd
<MarconM> Ursinha: tem que ver o que faltava
<MarconM> mas no ubuntu é sussa
<MarconM> Ursinha: no fim ele conseguiu
<MarconM> ?
<Ursinha> MarconM, não, o pacote não instalou e disse que ia deixar pra lá
<Ursinha> :/
<MarconM> vou instla agora
<MarconM> Ursinha: quais os principais problema q ele teve
<MarconM> lembra /
<MarconM> ?
<Ursinha> MarconM, ó
<Ursinha> <jxajro> dpkg: erro processando /home/jxajro/Downloads/linuxqq_1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb (--install):
<Ursinha> <jxajro>  analisando arquivo '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' prximo  linha 7 pacote 'linuxqq':
<Ursinha> <jxajro>  erro na string Verso 'v1.0.2-beta1': nmero da verso no comea com dgito
<MarconM> o.(
<_jomp16> Boa noite
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> \o
 * MarconM assistindo RE6
<_jomp16> Eu gostaria de saber se é possível gravar a .iso do Ubuntu em um DVD (não tenho CD aqui) e também se dá para fazer third boot com Windows 7, Windows 8 e futuramente Ubuntu? Eu creio que particionando o HD usando o diskmnr do Windows irá funcionar
<MarconM> _jomp16: uma pergunta de cada vez
<MarconM> gravar cd pode user o brasero
<MarconM> que ja vem com o ubuntu
<_jomp16> Eu estou no Windows 8...
<_jomp16> eu IREI instalar o Ubuntu
<MarconM> _jomp16: o ubuntu ja vai instalar o grub q faz o gerenciamento de boot
<MarconM> _jomp16: tu é guerreiro usando W8
<MarconM> ta loco
<_jomp16> Mas aí criando partição usando o diskmgr do windows, como faço o ubuntu para somente pegar aquela partição e não mexer nas outras?
<MarconM> _jomp16: somente deixei um espaço para o ubuntu
<MarconM> qunado for instalar ele ... vai ter la instalação completa q vai usar todo o HD
<_jomp16> O win 8 que estou usando é a versão de testes (90 dias), e está rápido e menos lags no PC
<MarconM> ou seleciona a ultima de baixo
<MarconM> q voce vai definir onde voce instala
<MarconM> cira uma swap de 1gb
<MarconM> e ou / em ext4 para ubutu
<MarconM> e pronto
<MarconM> ele vai instlaar somente nessas
<_jomp16> Mas o ubuntu tem um diferenciador de HDs ou ele só mostra todos os meus HDs em uma tela?
<tiagoscd> boa noite povo
<tiagoscd> :)
<_jomp16> eu tenho 3, um de 1TB, um de 350 GB e um de 200 GB
<MarconM> _jomp16: ele vai mostrar tudo
<MarconM> tudo separado com nome e tamanho
<MarconM> até pendriver se estiver ou disco externo ele vai detectar
<_jomp16> eu vou tirar os 2 hds, e como faço para diferenciar o hd do win 7 e outro hd do win 8? somente olhando o tamanho?
<MarconM> _jomp16: se os tamanhos for diferentes sim
<MarconM> soh souber a marca de cada um vai aparecer tambem
<MarconM> seagate, sansung
<_jomp16> Cara, diferenciar as partições de um HD!
<MarconM> _jomp16: entra no gerenciador de disco do windows
<MarconM> e ve como q ta ae
<_jomp16> Só diferencia olhando o tamanho né?
<_jomp16> E como identificar uma particão vazia?
<MarconM> _jomp16: pelo tamanho tambem
<MarconM> _jomp16: faz assim se voce nao sabe e tem mais facilidade no windows
<MarconM> pega no windows particiona usando o gerenciador dele msm
<MarconM> e faz um partição tipo de 98GB em fat32
<MarconM> quando dar o boot no ubuntu
<MarconM> ela vai aparecer como 98GB fat32
<_jomp16> eu seleciono o fat32
<MarconM> tu vai saber q aquela q voce vai usar para o ubuntu
<_jomp16> ok, entendi
<MarconM> _jomp16: /o\ sim
<_jomp16> eu seleciono a partição que ele irá instalar
<_jomp16> eu uso a opção recomendada dele ou eu particiono (aka swap, /, /home, etc)?
<MarconM> _jomp16: sim
<MarconM> geralmente / /home e swap
<_jomp16> opção recomendada ou particionar?
<MarconM> _jomp16: recomendada
<MarconM> _jomp16: cuidade para nao apagar os outros arquivos
<_jomp16> se eu me lembre, o swap é o dobro da ram real né?
<MarconM> _jomp16: tanto faz
<MarconM> pode deixar com 20mb
<MarconM> se quiser
<MarconM> depende de sua maquina
<MarconM> ou o que vai usar
<_jomp16> o opção recomendada aparece depois de selecionar a partição ou antes?
<tiagoscd> a swap depende
<tiagoscd> quanto de memória tens?
<_jomp16> 2 GB
<MarconM> _jomp16: deixa 2gb msm ou se quiser colocar 4
<MarconM> pode ser
<MarconM> mas é desperdicio de HD
<_jomp16> O Ubuntu irá reconhecer as partições do windows no sistema?
<MarconM> _jomp16: sim
<_jomp16> pois tenho um hd de filmes, séries, etc, então vlw, obrigado pela sua ajuda ;) o/
<MarconM> ok
 * MarconM fica feliz em util *-*
<_jomp16> Vish, o canal tem muitos bans
<MarconM> _jomp16: sim ... sempre tem uns engraçados
<_jomp16> Quem é o dono do canal ou OP?
<MarconM> _jomp16: eu sou um
<MarconM> os outros estao por ae
<MarconM> em cima do muro
<MarconM> auehauaheuaeh
<_jomp16> lol
<_jomp16> Eu estou tomando coragem para testar Linux (até porque sempre é bom testar sistemas diferentes)
<MarconM> _jomp16: esse ae é o tiagoscd ele fica desse jeito no canal
<MarconM> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTLI6s_JfQmMfQbPNNPr8_AKiqqaqivssnlpYb0foYDQDdCFCYP
<_jomp16> lol
<_jomp16> um gato spiner?
<MarconM> aeuaheuehauaa
<MarconM> massa essa foto
<tiagoscd> uheaehaueh
<tiagoscd> foi mals não estar dando atenção aqui galera, mas estou em aula na facul
<tiagoscd> ?-)
<_jomp16> 300GB é suficiente pro Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> :-)
<_jomp16> O Grup reconhece todos os sistemas né?
<_jomp16> Grub *
<MarconM> _jomp16: é para reconhecer
<MarconM> _jomp16: sim sim ... 300gb da e sobra
<MarconM> =)
<_jomp16> Pois eu estou pensando em usar o Linux para desenvolver apps em Java, apps para Android, e futuramente tentar fazer port do CM10 para o Galaxy 5 :)
<MarconM> massa
<_jomp16> o psyke83 (o desenvolvedor oficial do CM para o Galaxy 5) está de férias por 5 meses :(
<_jomp16> O principal é compilar aplicativos do sistema para atualizar o G5 (como discador, calculadora, trebutchet, etc pro CM9)
<_jomp16> Para isso eu preciso do Linux (porque o SDK não compila apps desse tipo)
<_jomp16> Só num sei que eu vou de Linux Mint ou de Ubuntu
<MarconM> _jomp16: todos sao ubuntu
<MarconM> =)
<_jomp16> o mint é dist baseado em ubuntu eu sei
<MarconM> soh a cara q muda
<MarconM> tem a versao do debian
<_jomp16> o ubuntu 12.04.1 tem o problema do launcher resolvido? (quando a está ativado barra de tarefas fica ocultado automaticamente, mas ao passar o mouse, ele não mostra)
<MarconM> _jomp16: acredito q sim
<MarconM> eu to usando mint
<MarconM> com kde
<MarconM> ubuntu eu tenho na vm
<MarconM> por que eu testo os programas
<_jomp16> O ImgBurn serve para gravar a iso do ubuntu em um DVD?
<MarconM> tambem
<MarconM> nero imgburn
<MarconM> o proprio windows tem um gravador de ISO
<_jomp16> eu sei
<_jomp16> o ubuntu tem que instalar o JDK separadamente né?
<MarconM> _jomp16: sim
<_jomp16> eu conheci um comando que baixava o JDK e auto instalava no terminal
<_jomp16> é sudo apt-get .... instaler (algo assim)
<kernel>  Qual o comando inicia o controle e monitoração das cotas de disco após estarem corretamente configuradas ?
<MarconM> _jomp16: sudo apt-get install
<MarconM> sudo apt-get update
<MarconM> sudo apt-get upgrade
<MarconM> _jomp16: sudo apt-cache search jdk
<MarconM> elev ai procurar os pacotes q tem o nome de jdk
<_jomp16> é sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java , sudo apt-get update , e sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<MarconM> =\0
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> isso boy
<_jomp16> é melhor assim do que baixar o pack do java
<_jomp16> ele se auto instala
<WEBR> Boa noite senhores
<MarconM> boa noite senhor
<MarconM> vois mi ce esta bem
<_jomp16> Boa noite WEBR
<WEBR> maizomenu
<WEBR> opa
<WEBR> 6 tem um tuto para config o gruby por ai?
<WEBR> um filex
<MarconM> WEBR: tenta nao falar em giria =)
<_jomp16> MarconM: no Ubuntu só instalar o VLC que rodará todos os filmes e músicas ou terá que instalar codecs?
<MarconM> _jomp16: bom ele rodará 99%
<WEBR> MarconM, perdon
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> WEBR: ok ... di rien =)
<MarconM> WEBR: oq podemos fazer pela sua pessoa
<_jomp16> o Debian é mais complicado que Ubuntu correto?
<WEBR> Um pouco
<MarconM> _jomp16: é a msm coisa
<MarconM> o ubuntu é mais atualizado
<WEBR> MarconM, quero dar uma ajustada no grub
<WEBR> ele tá meio zoado
<MarconM> WEBR: eu nao entendo nada de grub =/
<MarconM> o tiagoscd sabe eu acho mas ele ta na facul
<WEBR> Humm
<WEBR> ok, obrigado mesmo assim.
<MarconM> WEBR: se eu soubese te dava uma ajuda
<MarconM> =)
<WEBR> Fazia tempo que não usava linux, o ubuntu tá muito bonito e funcional
<_jomp16> hey rafaelsoares!
<_jomp16> num sabia que você vinha aqui
<_jomp16> eu vim aqui agora
 * MarconM UOL detecte
 * MarconM UOL detected
<rafaelsoaresbr__> :-\
<WEBR> _jomp16, digita metade do nome e dá um tab que completa. Assim ele vê/ouve tu mensionando o nome dele
<_jomp16> MarconM: existe Kies para Linux?
<_jomp16> WEBR: eu sei, ele me conhece
<_jomp16> e eu chamo ele assim mesmo
<WEBR> rsrs
<MarconM> o.O
<WEBR> ah tá
 * MarconM começa mas um programa " em nome do amor "
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Rs
<_jomp16> conheço ele do #gti5500
<MarconM> o.O
<WEBR> MarconM, hahaha
 * WEBR is perplex
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Eu configuro o cliente IRC para destacar o nome rafaelsoares também.
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Kk
<_jomp16> Lol
<_jomp16> afk, vô comer a janta
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Webr, manda outra palavra com ç aí Lara eh testar a codificação aqui.
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Para testar*
<_jomp16> rafaelsoares: çê quer o que?
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Rs, valeu deu certo jomp16
<_jomp16> MarconM: um dvd regravável funciona?
<_jomp16> dar boot e instalar
<MarconM> _jomp16: sim
<MarconM> galera vou indo se nao a patroa da as conas
<MarconM> contas
<MarconM> fuiii
<_jomp16> lol
<felipealmeida> testando dvorak
<Spectron> xuxuco
<Spectron> to aqui
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-29
<Spectron> xuxuco corno
<Spectron> quem aqui pode ajudar?
<xispirito> sistematico: acalmou os nervo?
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> oi
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> ainda
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> to com ban
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> alguem aqui sabe como resolvo links kebrados
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> no yum
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> ?
<Spectron> alguem?
<Spectron> acho que nao tem ninguem nao xuxuco`zZzzZZzz
<sistematico> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: Nossa velho, tu tá perguntando do yum num canal do Ubuntu, o Ubuntu usa o apt.
<sistematico> :\
<sistematico> Spectron: Fale a dúvida.
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> sistematico eu sei disso
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> mais o centos-br ta morto
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> kkkk
<Spectron> rss
<sistematico> hahaha
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> unico canal br xeio de linux é esse aqui
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> e como nerd sempre se aventura
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> em outras distro
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> axei q alguem podesse dar 1 help
<Spectron> [sistematico]: o problema é o mesmo que o do xuxuco`zZzzZZzz
<sistematico> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: Nerd se aventura no Google tambem..
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> sistematico repositorios do centos kebrado
<sistematico> Spectron: Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil.
<sistematico> :D
<Spectron> oO
<Spectron> pensando que era windows
<Spectron> fodz
<sistematico> Vou perguntar só uma coisa.
<sistematico> Spectron: Procurou a resposta no site oficial?
<sistematico> Spectron: Na documentação do site oficial?
<xispirito> kernel: o MarconM deu alguma notícia sobre o projeto aquele?
<sistematico> Spectron: Seguinte.
<sistematico> Spectron: https://www.google.com.br/search?q=yum+site%3Acentos.org
<sistematico> Spectron: 1º resultado: http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/yum/sn-using-repositories.html
<sistematico> Aliás..
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> k
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> mal do povo
<sistematico> O primeiro resultado é esse: http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/yum/ que me fez chegar até esse -> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/yum/sn-using-repositories.html
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> daki q nego se axa d+
<xispirito> sintomatico
<sistematico> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: Num é que nego se acha, é que nego num tem preguiça.
<sistematico> Bem diferente.
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> nao
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> vc´s se acham
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> nego entra aki pergt de outra distro
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> ninguem da moral
<xispirito> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: eu não me acho =D
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> falta de humildade
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> impera nesse canal
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> xispirito nao to falando de vc
<Spectron> [sistematico]: quer a senha aqui pra fazer isso?
<Spectron> só nao vale mudar
<xispirito> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: beleza
<xispirito> só não respondo porque nunca usei CentOS na vida, dae ...
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> rlx
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> mais tem nego aqui que ja usou
<sistematico> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: Ao invés de eu ganhar um obrigado, ganho uma crítica?
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> e fica de onda
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> ai fica com os papo
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> procure o canal centos
<sistematico> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: Alem de ter respondido sua dúvida?
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> a se fuder
<xispirito> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: sim, tem gente insuportável
<sistematico> xuxuco`zZzzZZzz: É isso? Tentou entrar nos links que eu enviei ao menos?
<xispirito> sistematico: você me colocou no ignore? se sim, você é pior que pensei
<xispirito> e colocou mesmo \o/
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> kkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> sistematico
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> ops
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> xispirito isso aki é normal
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> mentalidade do povo
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> ser humano adora kerer se axar
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> em tudo
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> qando kebra a kara
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> se revolta
<xispirito> sintomatico
<sistematico> xispirito: Você não, mas tem outros que vão, com certeza.
<xispirito> ah, menos mal ...
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> vo ralar
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> esse canal me desanima as x
<xuxuco`zZzzZZzz> fui
<xispirito> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1586-1/
<xispirito> 0.0
<Geowany> Ursinha: ta rolando o hangout?
<Ursinha> gente, o papo de buteco tá no ar -> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco/
<Ursinha> uia
<Ursinha> tá sim :)
<legilson> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=juEDCpVgrgY
<legilson> o endereço é https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=juEDCpVgrgY
<Geowany> tá a cara do ursinho travada
<Geowany> ops...destravou
<xispirito> eu casava com a Ursinha se ela me desse bola =D
<Ursinha> o ricardo não ia gostar muito só :P
<xispirito> mas o que importa é nós dois
<xispirito> o nosso lançe ... este sentimento
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Ouve-se um silêncio.
<sistematico> Pleno.
<Geowany> Minha conexão, como sempre, uma porcaria!
<Geowany> Resumo do papo de boteco: Galera trolla o Julian, povo fica mandando indiretas e diretas pra Ursinha, o Tiago Hillebrandt vai já começar com microfonia, então se inicia a primeira exposição de opiniões...
 * kayo fecha o video depois do resumo
<jomp17> Preciso de ajuda
<sistematico> Fale.
<Geowany> fala jomp17
<jomp17> A aérea de boot do Linux ira ficar em dev/sda, mesmo que o HD tenha 2 sistemas? Ou devo criar uma nova partição pro boot?
<jomp17> Aérea = área
<Geowany> jomp17: os dois sistemas são baseados em linux?
<Geowany> se sim, ou se não, não é muito interessante compartilhar a /boot/ entre eles
<jomp17> Windows 7 e 8, cada uma com sua partição no hd
<sistematico> jomp17: Dependendo da sua instalação o GRUB(ou seja lá o que for) será instalado na MBR e não em uma partição em específico.
<jomp17> Eu criei uma partição no Windows, e eu estou terminando de particionar aqui, 50 gb pro /, 2 gb pro swap, só isso, ainda num terminei
<jomp17> O resto pro home?
<sistematico> jomp17: Vai instalar o Ubuntu?
<jomp17> Preciso criar o /urs e outros?
<jomp17> Sim, primeira vez que instalar ubuntu
<xispirito> jomp17: pergunta difícil esta
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Olá jomp17
<jomp17> Ola rafael
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Quer fazer dual boot?
<jomp17> Third boot
<jomp17> Windows 7, 8 e ubuntu
<xispirito> particionamento é muito particular, com /usr ou sem .. depende do do dono
<rafaelsoaresbr__> É bom instalar na ordem win7 win8 ubuntu.
<jomp17> Para a instalação eu seleciono a partição / ?
<Geowany> jomp17: seus dados vão ficar centralizados no Ubuntu ou no Windows?
<jomp17> Rafael: eu tenho o Windows instalado, agora e ubuntu
<Geowany> jomp17: você pode instalar o Ubuntu em uma única partição e depois criar symlinks para as suas pastas de músicas/documentos/fotos que estão no Windows
<Geowany> jomp17: aqui eu tenho um segundo HD de 1Tb, eu monto ele em /mnt/storage/
<jomp17> Tenho 3 hds 2 para dados e 1 para third boot
<sistematico> jomp17: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/amd64/apcs03.html essa documentação é um pouco antiga e defasada, mas talvez te ajude.
<Geowany> lá dentro ficam meus vídeos e músicas, mas eu fiz um symlink pra /home/geowany/Músicas /home/geowany/Vídeos
<jomp17> Eu não quero usar ubuntu somente, só third boot, eu sei que e só participar, mas não quero que ele Mêda no Windows
<jomp17> Mexa *
<jomp17> Participar = particionar
<rafaelsoaresbr__> jomp17, então é só não montar as outras partições do windows.
<jomp17> Estou no celular
<jomp17> Mas eles estão no hd que eu quero instalar, somente partições diferentes
<rafaelsoaresbr__> jomp17, ou seja, na instalação não configure ponto de montagem pras outras partições.
<sistematico> jomp17: Aceita uma sugestão?
<jomp17> dev/sda1 = Windows 7
<jomp17> Dev/sda5 = / , dev/sda6 = swap, dev/sda7 = /home
<jomp17> Só selecionar o / e ele não mexe nas outras?
<sistematico> Está usando partições lógicas, quando não precisa.
<sistematico> Mas, cada um faz de um jeito. BTW..
<jomp17> Hã?
<sistematico> jomp17: sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 = Primárias.
<jomp17> Ou era para criar só o / e swap?
<sistematico> jomp17: sda5 =Extendida
<sistematico> jomp17: sda6-N = Lógicas.
<jomp17> Kacete, as outras são Windows!
<jomp17> Não entederam?!
<Geowany> Cara, não me entenda mal, mas aconselho que você instale o Ubuntu em outro HD pra não correr o risco de perder seus arquivos
<kernel> qual a função do xargs ?
<jomp17> Rafael: o / já inclue o home, etc ?
<Geowany> kernel: rodar comando em saídas de outros comandos
<Geowany> jomp17: inclui sim
<Rudolf> kernel:  xargs - build and execute command lines from standard input
<Geowany> jomp17: vc não é obrigado criar partições extras
<jomp17> Geowans não tenho outro hd, mas partições resolve!
<sistematico> Achei que era algo de gosto ruim.
<sistematico> xargs que limonada azeda..
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> dormir
<Geowany> jomp17: se vc tem espaço livre, basta criar uma partição pro Ubuntu e mandar instalar
<Geowany> ele vai instalar o grub na mbr e adicionar as entradas pra vc escolher os outros sistemas
<jomp17> Só criar o / e swap?
<Geowany> jomp17: quanto vc tem de ram?
<Geowany> dependendo, nem precisa criar swap
<kernel> Geowany, serve no lugar do pipe (|) ?
<jomp17> E selecionar o / para instalar?
<Geowany> kernel: na verdade não...kkkkkkk
<jomp17> 2 gb de ram
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<Geowany> jomp17: vc pode rodar o ubuntu via livecd e postar a saída do comando
<sistematico> kernel: Os manuais correm quando te veem.
<Geowany> fdisk -l
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> sistematico, tenho duvidas cara
<jomp17> O swap e o dobro da RAM?
<kernel> responde quem quer :)
<Geowany> kernel: http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/filtro-conteudo-squidguard/
<sistematico> kernel: Uia.
<Geowany> kernel: aí tem um exemplo do uso do xargs
<sistematico> kernel: Sem stress coleguinha;
<jomp17> O / e primária ou lógica?
<Geowany> # find /var/lib/squidguard/db -type f | xargs chmod 644
<Geowany> kernel: são tantos comandos que às vezes temos soluções já instaladas e não sabemos
<kernel> sistematico, hehehe
<sistematico> Se bem que esse exemplo é meio ruim, porque o find tem o -exec, num precisa do xargs nesse caso.
<kernel> poisé
<Geowany> kernel: um exemplo é o comando rev, que inverte uma string
<kernel> ja iria mencionar o -exec
<Geowany> sistematico: aham..eu tmb uso o -exec
<kernel> do find
<sistematico> find /dir -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;
<Geowany> mas é chato ter que colocar -exec comando {} \;
<sistematico> Geowany: Tem que usar '' senão arquivo com espaço fica zuado.
<jomp17> O Linux sera instalado em / correto? Ele não ira mexer nas outras?
<Geowany> sistematico: eu sei
<Geowany> mas acho chato
<Geowany> =P
<Geowany> jomp17: não...mas vc criou essa / de onde? Redimensionando outras partições?
<jomp17> Eu já tinha particionado o BD usando o diskmgtr do win
<jomp17> HD *
<jomp17> E eu criei outras usando essa partição
<jomp17> Então acho que não ira mexer nas outras
<jomp17> Geowany correto?
<sistematico> kernel: echo 1 2 3 4 | xargs -n 2
<Geowany> jomp17: acredito que sim
<rafaelsoaresbr__> jomp17, tanto faz o / ser primário ou extendida, cria uma swap de 512mb
<jomp17> O / criará o resto?
<Geowany> agora se vc tem dúvidas e se os dados são importantes, não seria boa ideia arriscar
<jomp17> Eu criei um swap de 4 gb
<jomp17> Vou instalar assim
<Geowany> jomp17: cria sim, cara! basta o / pro sistema funcionar
<Geowany> se vc não separar as partições, elas vão ficar no /
<rafaelsoaresbr__> jomp17, numa instalação comum só precisa de duas partições / e swap, as vezes nem swap precisa.
<jomp17> O carregador de inializacao ira ficar em dev/sda ?
<kernel> geralmente é no /dev/sda1
<kernel> /dev/sda é o HD
<kernel> /dev/sda1 é a 1 partição do /dev/sda
<jomp17> Dev sda1 = Windows e o instalador escolheu essa
<Geowany> jomp17: não, o carregador de inicialização fica na tua mbr
<Geowany> sda é o disco em si
<kernel> poisé
<Geowany> ou seja, ele fica em /dev/sda mesmo
<kernel> MBR é o primeiro sector do seu disco
<Geowany> mas a cfg do grub fica dentro da tua /boot que fica dentro da /
<kernel> 512
<jomp17> Então eu vou instalar, acho que ira demorar, pois selecionei o baixar atualizacoea
<jomp17> Sorry for my noobisse
<Geowany> jomp17: se tua internet for rapida, vai ser rapido tmb
<kernel> Geowany, qual é o valor da prioridade do programa inicializado pelo o sistema?
<jomp17> 2 mbps a net
<kernel> 10?
<Geowany> kernel: não sei
<kernel> sistematico, voce sabe meu querido
<sistematico> kernel: 0
<sistematico> kernel: Dependendo do programa.
<kernel> do sistema? ou do nice?
<sistematico> kernel: O nice varia de 20 até -19. O default acho que é 0.
<kernel> entao tudo é 0
<jomp17> Copiando arquivos
<kernel> por default
<sistematico> kernel: 19 até -20 .
<sistematico> Errei.
<jomp17> O grub ira mostrar o Windows 7 e 8?
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> 19 é a prioridade minima e -20 é a maxima
<sistematico> kernel: Acho que é 0 por default.
<sistematico> kernel: É, quanto mais baixo o valor maior a prioridade.
<sistematico> kernel: Mas se tu abaixar muito, dependendo do seu scheduler vai ficar mais lento ao invés de mais rápido.
<kernel> meu systemd ta valor de (20)
<kernel> ;/
<Geowany> Eu não sou de ficar fuçando muito nessas coisas, se a galera por default já deixou assim é porque foi a melhor opção pra uso geral.
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> se o default é 0
<kernel> porque o meu systemd ta 20 :/
<Geowany> Às vezes, modificar algo pra melhorar desempenho ferra outra coisa.
<sistematico> kernel: Eu uso o VeryNice.
<kernel> quase todos os processos estao 20
<Geowany> É que nem o povo que se rasga pra instalar um gentoo e no fim das contas finda rodando o flashplayer pra acessar youtube. =P
<sistematico> kernel: O Systemd tem essa prioridade baixa(nice alto) pra não atrapalhar os outros processos..
<kernel> Quando o valor de ajuste da prioridade não é definido junto com o comando nice, o sistema assume o valor de ajuste igual a 10.
<kernel> Apenas o administrador do sistema (root) pode definir prioridades negativas.
<kernel> Se nenhum argumento é fornecido com o comando nice, o sistema exibe a prioridade padrão atualmente em uso.
<kernel> Para alterar a prioridade de um processo que está em execução, use o comando renice.
<kernel> Para ver a prioridade de execução dos processos, use o aplicativo top.
<kernel> olha
<kernel> a do sistema é 10
<kernel> a do sistema é 10 e do nice é 0
<kernel> :)
<kernel> ou nao? o.O
<kernel> A prioridade de execução de um processo pode variar de -20 (maior prioridade) a 19 (menor prioridade). Por padrão, a prioridade dos processos é zero. São algumas das opções deste comando
<kernel> é 0 mesmo a prioridade padrao dos processos
<sistematico> kernel: A prioridade, é setada pelo rtprio no BSD, e pelo prio no Linux.
<sistematico> kernel: Com base em uma série de fatores.
<sistematico> kernel: Não é porque tu setou um valor de nice -20 que o programa desce "correndo" pra essa prio.
<kernel> sistematico, tou esperto
<sistematico> kernel: Processador, memória, load, e muitos outros fatores entram nessa jogada.
<jomp17> Acabou de instalar
<kernel> só tava querendo saber as prioridades em default
<sistematico> kernel: É 0.
<sistematico> kernel: :)
<jomp17> Caras, o Windows 8 (loader), ao clicar nele ele ira abrir o Windows 8 ou ira abrir o loader?
<sistematico> kernel: Só que pra alterar um programa já em execução é o renice que você usa.
<sistematico> kernel: Sacou?
<jomp17> Do win 8?
<kernel> sistematico, eu sei
<kernel> nice é so antes que colocar o programa pra inicializar
<kernel> renice é para trocar a permissao do programa quando ele ja esta rodando
<kernel> :)
<sistematico> kernel: O Systemd aí está com qual valor?
<kernel> 4     0     1     0  20   0  32496  3172 ep_pol Ss   ?          0:00 /bin/systemd
<kernel> prioridade 20
<kernel> pid 1
<sistematico> 1 root       1   0 32676 3752 1916 S   0,0  0,2   0:00.63 systemd
<sistematico> Aqui é 0.
<jomp17> Olhando aqui parece que não mexeram no Windows
<annakamilla> humm
<kernel> sistematico, estranho
<kernel> F   UID   PID  PPID PRI  NI    VSZ   RSS WCHAN  STAT TTY        TIME COMMAND
<kernel> 4     0     1     0  20   0  32496  3172 ep_pol Ss   ?          0:00 /bin/systemd
<kernel> :|
<sistematico> Tá usando o top, htop ou ps?
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> alguem aqui usa lxde??
<sistematico> Tudo, e você?
<annakamilla> to bem
<sistematico> annakamilla: Eu usei, não uso mais.
<kernel> sistematico, ps
<kernel> porque tem diferença?
<sistematico> kernel: ps aux?
<kernel> ps alx
<sistematico> kernel: Não era pra ter, mas de vez em quando tem!
<sistematico> ahhahahaahah
<kernel> aux nao aparece a PRIORIDADE
<annakamilla> então eu tenho um note que usa o mandriva e um desktop que usa ubuntu, e hoje ao atualizar o meu ubuntu 10.04, me aparece aquela mensagem do fam
<sistematico> kernel: é..
<annakamilla> só que o gamin está instalado
<sistematico> kernel: F   UID   PID  PPID PRI  NI    VSZ   RSS WCHAN  STAT TTY        TIME COMMAND
<sistematico> 4     0     1     0   1   0  32676  3752 ep_pol Ss   ?          0:00 /bin/systemd
<kernel>     1 root      20   0 32496 3172 1768 S   0.0  0.2   0:00.48 systemd
<sistematico> annakamilla: Que mensagem?
<kernel> olha pelo TOP
<kernel> mesma PRI
<annakamilla> perguntando se tinha o fam ou gamin instalado
<sistematico> annakamilla: Tentou instalar o fam?
<annakamilla> noo meu mandriva ocorreu a mesma coisa e ambos tinham o gamin instalado, tive que remover o lxde
<annakamilla> sim
<sistematico> kernel: Eu uso o Linux-CK com o BFS + VeryNice, todos os valores de prioridades são alterados toda hora pelo VeryNice..
<kayo> acho q estamos sendo sabotados
<kernel> pode cre
<kayo> por um homem se pasasndo por mulher para conseguir suporte
<sistematico> annakamilla: ls -l /etc/init.d | grep fam
<kernel> kayo, kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> annakamilla: Retorna algo?
<annakamilla> aqui no note não retorna
<kernel> sistematico, qual a diferença de um HD SCSI para um SATA?
<annakamilla> vou ligar o desk
<sistematico> kernel: Cara, eu não sei direito não, mas quando eu estudei isso, eu aprendi que a vantagem do SCSI é ter os braços independentes, entende?
<sistematico> kernel: Ele le os discos em setores independentes ao mesmo tempo, acho que são 5 ou 10, num lembro.
<sistematico> kernel: Na época, era SCSI vs IDE.
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> eu pensava que era a mesma coisa
<sistematico> kernel: Que é uma tecnologia bem mais simples e barata.
<kernel> Aheiuaehauieaheauei
<sistematico> kernel: Mas o padrão SATA, é mais novo, acho que é uma versão melhorada do sistema ATA.
<annakamilla> no note não retorna mas no desktop sim
<sistematico> kernel: Serial ATA.
<sistematico> annakamilla: O erro é em qual PC?
<sistematico> kernel: Os discos mais TOP hoje, acho que são SAS, ou algo do gênero.
<annakamilla> os dois, só que hj apareceu só no pc
<annakamilla> vou desligar aqui e ligar o irc no desk
<kernel> sistematico, vou fazer minha prova de LPIC-101 amanha
<kernel> tou estudando um pouco
<Geowany> boa sorte kernel
<Geowany> =D
<sistematico> annakamilla: No outro PC com o Ubuntu o que retornou aquele comando que eu te passei?
<kernel> Geowany, valeus ;)
<sistematico> annakamilla: No outro PC com o Ubuntu o que retornou aquele comando que eu te passei?
<annakamilla> sim vou colar ele
<sistematico> Ok.
<annakamilla> [teste@annakamilla-desktop:~] $ls -l /etc/init.d | grep fam
<annakamilla> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1156 2010-01-04 19:11 fam
<sistematico> annakamilla: sudo service restart fam
<sistematico> annakamilla: Veja se gera algum erro esse comando.
<annakamilla> sudo service restart fam
<annakamilla> [sudo] password for teste:
<annakamilla> restart: unrecognized service
<sistematico> Desculpa.
<sistematico> annakamilla: sudo service fam restart
<legilson> Ursinha,
<Ursinha> eu!
<annakamilla> não retornou nada de erro
<sistematico> Hummm..
<kernel> sistematico, para adicionar o SUID no diretorio é chmod 4777 né, e para tirar essa permissao?
<kernel> SGID é 2777
<sistematico> annakamilla: Consegue reporduzir os erro que estava ocorrendo?
<kernel> stick bit é 1777
<annakamilla> não
<sistematico> kernel: set UID, set GID e Sticky Bit eu não entendo muito, mas eu usava o chmod s+ mesmo..
<kernel> huMm
<annakamilla> vou ver se agora dá certo
<sistematico>  execute/search only if the file is a directory or already has execute permission for some user (X), set user or  group  ID  on  execution  (s),  restricted  deletion  flag  or sticky bit (t)
<annakamilla> deu certo
<kernel> no caso do SUID e SGID é tudo igual no chmod +s
<kernel> ele fica no user e no group
<sistematico> annakamilla: sudo update-rc.d fam defaults
<sistematico> annakamilla: Pra "fixar".
<annakamilla> [teste@annakamilla-desktop:~] $sudo update-rc.d fam defaults
<annakamilla> [sudo] password for teste:  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/fam already exist.
<sistematico> annakamilla: sudo update-rc.d -f fam remove && sudo update-rc.d fam defaults
<sistematico> kernel: chmod ugoa+-=stX são os possíveis modos.
<sistematico> kernel: Eu "acho", faz anos que eu num leio esse manual.
<sistematico> kernel: Mas tu coloca chmod octal sticky bits no Google que ele te ensina :D
<annakamilla> só mais uma coisa, o meu note é um positivo unique 4200 eu estava querendo instalar o ubuntu 12.04, será que dá certo ?
<sistematico> kernel: Não sei as especificações desse note, não posso te dizer.
<sistematico> annakamilla: Não sei as especificações desse note, não posso te dizer.
<annakamilla> ok
<kernel> sistematico, ta beleza
<sistematico> kernel: Eu não aprendi direito a usar o octal.
<sistematico> hihihi
<sistematico> annakamilla: Se for relativamente moderno roda normal sim.
<annakamilla> sistematico: http://paste.org/54699
<kernel> sistematico, hehehe
<annakamilla> sistematico: é sim é aquele 3d
<annakamilla> ele é um atom d525 1.8
<sistematico> annakamilla: Vai rodar sim.
<sistematico> annakamilla: Acho que roda até o 64bits(amd64), mas eu não tenho certeza.
<annakamilla> diz que até em p4 roda o 12.04
<sistematico> annakamilla: O meu é inferior ao P4, possivelmente estou excluido do Ubuntu :D
<annakamilla> sistematico: qual é a sua conf ??
<sistematico> Esse aqui é um Celeron 1.3Ghz
<sistematico> É um netbook.
<annakamilla> humm
<sistematico> Acer Aspire 1410.
<sistematico> Aspire One 1410
<annakamilla> bom hein
<sistematico> É não.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Bem modesto.
<annakamilla> é da acer é por isso que eu disse
<sistematico> Gosto de Acer.
<sistematico> Tenho o Aspire 1410 e o d257, esse segundo é bem mais novo, porem o antigo é 10x melhor.
<annakamilla> humm
<sistematico> d257-1879 esse não compensa.
<sistematico> Placa de vídeo péssima.
<annakamilla> as dos meus são boas, uma nvidia no desk e uma intel no note
<annakamilla> e a onboard do meu desk é intel tambem
<kayo> bino...
<annakamilla> to deslingando o pc
<kayo> bino, eh uma armadilha!
<sistematico> hiaehiaeuaehie
<tiagoscd> uma cilada o/
<sistematico> http://images.uncyc.org/pt/6/64/Cilada.jpg
<sistematico> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Uy0tnY3AWEw/TAFSOCu41QI/AAAAAAAAARw/zeRU59g7zbE/s1600/salada7dhvq9.jpg
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<kernel> é uma Salada Bino
<kernel> AHIUEhauehuiaehAehuaIE
<_jomp16> Geowany: acabei de instalar UBuntu
<_jomp16> depois de ajeitar aqui uma coisa, eu irei apertar em Windows 8 (loader) no Grub e ver se aparece o loader do windows 8 (com opção de selecionar o windows 8 ou o 7)
<Geowany> _jomp16: bacana
<_jomp16> Baixando o IntelliJ IDEA aqui, acabei de atualizar o sistema, instalar o NVIDIA, agora a barra de tarefas do UNity está ocultando legal, no 12.04 ocultava, mas não mostrava de jeito nennhum
<_jomp16> o XChat é um bom chat IRC?
<Geowany> _jomp16: eu uso KDE
<Geowany> estou usando o Konversation no Kubuntu
<_jomp16> Agora eu quero saber se tem Kies para Linux ou algum driver ou eu terei que emular o programa no Wine
<Geowany> Kies?
<Geowany> o que é isso?
<_jomp16> Samsung KIes
<_jomp16> Samsung Kies (programa para os smartphones deles, tais como o Galaxys, Bada, etc)
<_jomp16> Uma pergunta, em Linux existe algum tipo de gerenciador de tarefas?
<_jomp16> em GUI, não console
<Geowany> existe
<Geowany> aqui no kde eu aperto Ctrl + Esc
<Ursinha> <kernel> é uma Salada Bino
<Ursinha> hauhuahuahahuauhauh
<Geowany> e aparece "Atividades de Sistema"
<kernel> AUIheAeiHAEhIUAeAUIE
<_jomp16> Qual a linguagem padrão do Linux para fazer programas? C ou Java ou outra que não conheço?
<Geowany> _jomp16: tem várias...a Ursinha é fã de Python
<_jomp16> O Linux suporta o CSharp por meio de Mono né?
<sistematico> Ursinha: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Uy0tnY3AWEw/TAFSOCu41QI/AAAAAAAAARw/zeRU59g7zbE/s1600/salada7dhvq9.jpg
<_jomp16> lol
<_jomp16> a frase original não é essa: "É uma cilada Bino!" ?
<Ursinha> sistematico, huahauhauhua
<Ursinha> hggdh, :)
<hggdh> yo Ursinha :-)
<ethX> Ursinha, ta séria hem! :P
<Geowany> ethX: ela ta no hangout
<ethX> daí meu comentário, Geowany
<felipealmeida> _jomp16: a linguagem mais usada é C, mas nada impede de usar outra
<_jomp16> só tenho mais prática com Java (ainda estou aprendendo ele e.e, tenho 14 anos, tem muito tempo para aprender ainda :) )
<Ursinha> ethX, :P
<Geowany> ethX: é mesmo!
<felipealmeida> _jomp16: acho que a unica plataforma que tem Java como padrao é Android
<_jomp16> eu programo para Android também :D
<_jomp16> Por isso estou baixando o IntelliJ IDEA (único IDE que presta para mim :D)
<felipealmeida> _jomp16: voce pode usar Java sem problemas no Linux
<_jomp16> Eu sei, o java é multi plataforma...
<cledilsonweb> boa noite
<felipealmeida> _jomp16: Na verdade Java é uma plataforma/arquitetura
<_jomp16> Boa noite também
<_jomp16> Hã?
<_jomp16> É um programinha que simula um sistema? A JVM
<cledilsonweb> posso entrar na conversa?
<cledilsonweb> :D
<Geowany> fala cledilsonweb
<_jomp16> cledilsonweb: na interwebs tem liberdade de expressão
<_jomp16> pode falar
<cledilsonweb> _jomp16 está tentando escolher uma linguagem de programação?
<_jomp16> eu originalmente perguntei isso: Qual a linguagem padrão do Linux para fazer programas? C ou Java ou outra que não conheço?
<cledilsonweb> HUm... e chegaram a algum lugar, ou param no java?
<_jomp16> eu disse isso: só tenho mais prática com Java (ainda estou aprendendo ele e.e, tenho 14 anos, tem muito tempo para aprender ainda :) )
<cledilsonweb> alguém falou de python?
<felipealmeida> _jomp16: Java nao é multiplataforma pois ela é uma arquitetura. Com instruction set e tudo
<_jomp16> cledilsonweb: alguem falou que a Ursinha é fã de Python
<cledilsonweb> felipealmeida: eu acho que java é só a linguagem
<cledilsonweb> e acho que existem vários outros conceitos por trás disso tudo que definem a arquitetura e tudo mais
<cledilsonweb> _jomp16: hoje, a maioria dos projetos novos estão sendo desenvolvidos em python... pois ela possui bibliotecas que a integram bem tanto com GTK quanto ao QT
<cledilsonweb> tem vários recursos
<_jomp16> mas ela não funfa com Android ^^
<cledilsonweb> e ainda é interpretada, o que está sendo a preferência...
<cledilsonweb> verdade
<cledilsonweb> não funciona no android... na verdade nem o próprio java, se você tentar usar suas bibliotecas padrão para rodar nativamente no android não funciona
<cledilsonweb> só se for como um aplicativo java mesmo
<felipealmeida> cledilsonweb: qual o tamanho de um int?
<sistematico> cledilsonweb: Infelizmente o GTK está depreciado.
<_jomp16> eu adotei o Java pois ele tem uma sintaxe mais amigável, multi plataforma e o suporte ao Android
<cledilsonweb> sistematico; verdade... acho que o gnome 3 está ajudando não eh?
<sistematico> cledilsonweb: O novo padrão é o PyGobject.
<cledilsonweb> felipealmeida: você está falando de bits?
<felipealmeida> sim
<sistematico> cledilsonweb: PyGTK-2.24 will be the final major release of PyGTK. Additional bug-fix releases may appear when necessary to maintain compatibility and stability with the GTK-2.24 series.
<cledilsonweb> 32
<sistematico> No PyGTK.org tem a notícia, na página principal.
<cledilsonweb> o long é o dobro
<_jomp16> lol, http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/52255_485146308171307_1614658071_o.jpg , baratinho né?
<felipealmeida> qual o tamanho de uma word?
<cledilsonweb> não conheço o pygobject
<cledilsonweb> felipealmeida: word, em java?
<xGrind> salve o/
<xGrind> alguem ja usou app pra google drive no ubuntu?
<_jomp16> \o/
<Geowany> xGrind: não...desisti de cloud
<xGrind> Geowany, pq?
<_jomp16> privacidade?
<Geowany> xGrind: pq 3g é um lixo
<Geowany> e sempre que preciso de um documento, não o tenho
<sistematico> ahieaueaheia
<Geowany> xGrind: faço rsync
<cledilsonweb> huahuahuahuahua
<felipealmeida> o proprio int
<cledilsonweb> normal
<xGrind> 3G é fróide mesmo ;x
<_jomp16> Geowany: fácil, troca a internet pro GVT ^^ eu uso a GVT aqui, é rápida e cai raramente
<Geowany> _jomp16: eu moro no estado que não existe...
<cledilsonweb> galera, vamos lançar o ubuntu 12.10 na minha facul, e gostaria de saber se a comunidade fornece algum material de apoio
<_jomp16> que estado?
<Geowany> no "rio dos jacarés"
<cledilsonweb> será que tem?
<Geowany> Aquiri
<Geowany> tmb conhecido como Acre
<_jomp16> lol
<xGrind> Geowany, ja usou Access ?
<_jomp16> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<_jomp16> ache NÃO EXISTE!
<_jomp16> acre *
<felipealmeida> em C++ varia pois é multiplataforma
<Geowany> _jomp16: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimesRegionais
<Geowany> olha o PRIMEIRO time regional aí...
<_jomp16> irá lancar o Ubuntu 12.10? eu pensei que o 12.04 iria durar muito pois é versão LTS...
<Geowany> não em fundação, mas em ordem alfabética
<_jomp16> Peraê, eu vou provar ao contrário
<_jomp16> Geowany, http://pesquisa.la/wiki/Acre
<_jomp16> Teor humoristico tá? Mas a verdade é que o Acre é tão desconhecido que nem existe :S
<cledilsonweb> e aí
<cledilsonweb> alguém conhece alguma forma de conseguir algum material, pode ser brindes mesmo...
<cledilsonweb> ou é impossível/inexistente ?
<Geowany> _jomp16: culpa do método de ensino aplicado na educação escolar brasileira
<_jomp16> Então, o Acre não existe!
<Geowany> a História do Acre é das mais bonitas (sob ótica positivista)
<Geowany> o único estado que realmente lutou pra ser brasileira
<cledilsonweb> o acre não é da Boliívia?
<Geowany> ao contrário de outros que tentaram revolução
<Geowany> cledilsonweb: péssima clareza do seu professor de geografia, ou péssimo interesse seu
<Geowany> :P
<cledilsonweb> mas a bolívia diz que as terras foram trocadas por um cavalo
<cledilsonweb> rsrsrsrsr
<Geowany> conversa fiada
<sistematico> Que vergonha, meu estado nem tem nessa lista.
<sistematico> Bah
<cledilsonweb> não é a bolívia que tem essa história?
<Geowany> vai acreditar em conversa de perdedores?
<cledilsonweb> Claro que não acredito neh?
<cledilsonweb> mas que é engraçado eh meo
<_jomp16> Qual é o comando do apt-get para instalar o WIne?!
<cledilsonweb> HUAHUAHUAHUAA
<Geowany> _jomp16: apt-get install wine
<Geowany> _jomp16: mas se quiser, pode add o ppa do wine
<_jomp16> mas antes precisa ser assim não? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get install wine1.5 ?
<Geowany> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Geowany> _jomp16: assim vc vai ficar com a versão de desenvolvimento
<Geowany> só sei que todos estão bêbados nesse hangout
<Geowany> o tiagoscd já não está falando coisa com coisa...kkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> uehauea
<tiagoscd> :P
<_jomp16> Geowany: instalando usando o apt-get install wine
<Geowany> cara...essa risada do ayrton kkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<cledilsonweb> caras... então... alguém vai me ajudar aqui no fim do mundo?
<Geowany> cledilsonweb: o fim do mundo não era o acre? kkkkkkkk
<_jomp16> e o Acre é o FIM DO MUNDO!
<_jomp16> Geowany: leu o artigo do Acre do Desciclopedia?
<cledilsonweb> não disse isso... só disse que era da bolívia
<Geowany> cledilsonweb: o pessoal da GNU/Linux Xiitas falavam que o Acre era eu num matagal cheio de mosquito rodando uma manivela pra funfar um pc
<cledilsonweb> UAUHAUHAUHAUA
<Geowany> _jomp16: já li...old
<_jomp16> loooooooooooooooooooooool
<cledilsonweb> putz
<felipealmeida> internet por sinal de fumaca?
<cledilsonweb> no comments
<_jomp16> lol
<Geowany> felipealmeida: não...os pacotes vão de canoa até manaus
<cledilsonweb> vai rolar uma ajuda aqui?
<_jomp16> lol
<_jomp16> o #ubuntu-br é realmente um bom canal de piadas!
<felipealmeida> foda quando alguns pacotes caem no rio
<_jomp16> Aí o download sairá corrompido :\
<_jomp16> por perda de pacotes
<Geowany> felipealmeida: kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> felipealmeida: rapaz, foi muito legal um encontro que participei: "I encontro de gestores de TI do SESC"
<Geowany> felipealmeida: todo mundo se encontrando na conexão em brasilia
<Geowany> felipealmeida: nessa hora que percebemos o quanto o país é grande e diverso culturalmente
<felipealmeida> eu morei em SC
<felipealmeida> SP e RJ
<Geowany> felipealmeida: conversando com o pessoal, descobri que a internet no Amapá e Manaus é bem pior que a nossa.
<felipealmeida> lol
<_jomp16> lol
<felipealmeida> la vai pra Cuba, mais perto
<Geowany> a Ursinha mandou um ddos no povo do hangout kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> todo mundo caiu, menos ela
<Geowany> pacotou geral
<cledilsonweb> xGrind: pulou da barca do mandriva? :D
<xGrind> nunca usei mandriva o.O
<cledilsonweb> bsd?
<sistematico> Vocês conhecem o CosPlay?
<Geowany> cledilsonweb: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<felipealmeida> é dificil aprender dvorak
<Geowany> [00:25:24] <cledilsonweb> xGrind: pulou da barca do mandriva? :D <<< kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cledilsonweb> uhauhauhauahuha
<Geowany> sistematico: não
<xGrind> bsd? menos ainda kk
<sistematico> http://cospobre.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/079-He-man2-640x446.jpg
<sistematico> Geowany: Então vai curtir.
<Geowany> sistematico: é aquelas danadas vestidas de chun lee?
<cledilsonweb> não sei hoje, mas antes o xGrind vivia no irc do mandriva-br
<cledilsonweb> :D
<sistematico> Geowany: Isso!
<xGrind> eu entrava la no canal. mas nao 'e por isso q eu usava mandriva
<_jomp16> cosyplay de póbri
<Geowany> sistematico: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cledilsonweb> :/
<sistematico> Geowany: Show né?
<Geowany> Ursinha: a Patrícia falando aqui que o rsalveti tem voz de jornalista
<sistematico> CosPobre destrói.
<cledilsonweb> xGrind: deixa pra lá.... sei que vc usa o fedora
<cledilsonweb> lol
<xGrind> huahuahu
<xGrind> fedora? ta me confundindo. só pode
<sistematico> Caramba! Olhem o R2D2 -> http://www.sapodoido.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/115-300x225.jpg
<cledilsonweb> não não
<cledilsonweb> to zuando mesmo
<cledilsonweb> :D
<cledilsonweb> lembro que te perguntava direto o que vc usava
<xGrind> usei Ubuntu 9.10, depois Xubuntu 9.10 ~ 11.10, Mageia 1, 2 e Xubuntu 12.04
<cledilsonweb> e eu sempre esquecia
<cledilsonweb> mas é normal...
<Geowany> xGrind: voltou pro Xubuntu?
<Geowany> filho pródigo
<cledilsonweb> to no mageia agora
<go_mtz_rs> boa noite a todos...
<cledilsonweb> o 2
<cledilsonweb> boa noite
<xGrind> uhum. sem tempo pra nada. é mais facil adicionar um PPA, do que ficar compilando ;x
<Geowany> pra quê mageia se tenho o ubuntu?
<cledilsonweb> pra que o ubutnu se tenho windows Geowany?
<cledilsonweb> é relativo
<cledilsonweb> :D
<xGrind> huauha
<Geowany> cledilsonweb: a diferença entre ubuntu e windows é evidente
<Geowany> cledilsonweb: agora o propósito entre ubuntu e mageia é semelhante
<cledilsonweb> entre ubuntu e mageia também
<xGrind> Windows é um bug com loop
<cledilsonweb> começando pela interface
<felipealmeida> nao para a maioria
<xGrind> maldito S.O. que está sempre em versão beta
<xGrind> Geowany, la no curso um pendrive do cara infectou umas 3 ou 4 maquinas e o pendrive do professor
<xGrind> dai eu falei: pq nao coloca linux nessa bagaça? fica ae usando windows, da nisso mesmo
<Geowany> xGrind: Parafraseando o Alborghetti: "Bem feito! Bem feito! Bem feito! "
<xGrind> e o cara q levou o virus pra la pagou R$ 100, 00 na licença do Avast pra 3 maquinas por 2 anos.
<Geowany> xGrind: quando eu trabalhava no SESC, eu batia nessa tecla todo dia
<Geowany> xGrind: lutei até conseguir substituir serviços
<xGrind> eu falei pra ele: adiantou alguma coisa? eu nao pago nada, nao pego virus e meu sistema nao trava o/
<Geowany> estão de pé até hoje
<Geowany> xGrind: inclusive tem computadores pra fins educacionais rodando edubuntu por lá
<felipealmeida> e fica uma carroca
<xGrind> nao sei como insistem em usar essar m*
<xGrind> depois linux é q nao presta. bom, se nao prestasse eu nao estaria usando por 3 anos direto e sem pegar nenhum virus, nem ter q formatar pq está lento
<felipealmeida> antivirus é trash
<_jomp16> cada um tem sua opinião, mas para mim o windows serve para usuários leigos
<xGrind> concordo com vc _jomp16
<_jomp16> eu não uso antivírus de outra empresa, uso o MSE
<_jomp16> a vantagem do win é que tem mais jogos, os aplicativos instalam em 1 clique
<_jomp16> mais facilidade
<felipealmeida> para leigos é o que menos recomendo
<_jomp16> mas com dedicação consegue usar o Linux, por isso eu fiz dual boot com win e linux
<felipealmeida> muito virus
<xGrind> windows é tão facil, q até o virus sabe instalar as coisas :D
<cledilsonweb> verdade
<cledilsonweb> HUAHUAHUAHHAA
<_jomp16> Eu não precisei formatar o meu PC, só 1 vez pois o HD corrompeu 100% por causa das constantes quedas de energias
<xGrind> eu considero o Ubuntu mais facil que o windows
<xGrind> unica coisa q o cara tem q saber, é a senha de root. só.
<cledilsonweb> rsrsrsrsr
<_jomp16> o Linux não pega vírus facilmente pois o usuário não é root (administrador) o dia todo, e o vírus precisa de root, mas aí aparecerá permissão e senha, e será fácil para descobrir que é virus
<_jomp16> e também, quando descobre um vírus, a cominidade lançam um fiz rápido
<xGrind> se falar q é dificil adicionar repositorio, instalar os codecs. entao, instalar os drivers é coisa de outro mundo.
<_jomp16> comunidade, fix
<xGrind> pq instala, reinicia a maquina. instala, reinicia de novo.
<cledilsonweb> e o android?
<_jomp16> aqui instalou todos os drivers que precisavam
<xGrind> meu pc veio com windows seven starter e um cd de instação dos drivers. esse negocio q windows 7 reconhece todo os drivers é mentira
<_jomp16> até a webcam aqui funfou, com falhas, mas funfou, coisa que no win eu preciso procurar muito ou apelar para um exe que eu tenho (web cam xing ling, marca sohoo)
<xGrind> no windows, se quer instalar algum programa, tem q ficar procurando nos Baixaki da vida
<xGrind> no ubuntu, só ir na central de programas, escolher, clicar em instalar e pronto
<xGrind> o/
<Geowany> xGrind: minha mulher queria instalar uma impressora
<Geowany> ela só plugou o cabo
<Geowany> em menos de 10segundos apareceu na tela: "Impressora instalada com sucesso"
<Geowany> xGrind: mágico!
<xGrind> no seven?
<_jomp16> xGrind: eu não mais procuro no Baixaki e sim no Google procurando pelo site oficial, aquela coisa de instalador do Baixaki me irritou
<felipealmeida> HP?
<_jomp16> só quero o link direto e ponto final
<Geowany> felipealmeida: sim
<xGrind> _jomp16, no ubuntu eu procuro por "program" ppa
<xGrind> mais facil ainda :D
<_jomp16> Aqui no Windows eu liguei a impressora, e ele já instalou um driver genérico, funfar funfou
<_jomp16> inclusive eu vou por a impressora aqui pro linux instalar
<xGrind> eu tava usando Mageia, mas pelo repositorio ainda ser pequeno, eu tinha q baixar o codigo fonte e compilar. fica mais rapido e leve, mas sempre ter q fazer isso é ruim
<felipealmeida> samsung nao é assim
<felipealmeida> acho
<xGrind> Geowany, terça feira eu coloquei um pendrive nessa maquina com virus no curso, e abriu o prompt e fechou em questao de milesimos de segundos e todas minhas pastas mudaram pra links do system32.
<xGrind> MÁGICO!
<xGrind> huauha
<Geowany> xGrind: salvei uma professora ontem com o photorec
<xGrind> usei ele esses dias. mas recuperou coisas q eu nem sabia q tinha no pendrive kk
<Geowany> não sei porque diabos as pessoas insistem em usar pendrivers como armazenamento definitivo ao inves de armazenamento pra transferência
<xGrind> isso sim é magico. mas oq eu queria mesmo nao recuperou
<_jomp16> vish, o Linux reconheceu minha TX105
<xGrind> sera q as urnas eleitorais usam windows? =x
<_jomp16> se usarem, irá ser hackeado
<_jomp16> mas creio que não
<_jomp16> ou usam um sistema próprio, ou usam algo muito segudo, tal como linux (fazer uma dist que pegue nas urnas)
<xGrind> iria acontecer isso hahuauh
<xGrind> http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo9/luideeotempo/urna_tela_azul_da_morte-1.jpg
<_jomp16> a tela azul da morte só aparece quando aparecem problemas graves
<xGrind> sim usa linux http://g1.globo.com/Eleicoes2008/0,,MUL763421-15693,00-URNAS+ELETRONICAS+TERAO+LINUX+E+BIOMETRIA+EM.html
<sistematico> Os modelos 1996 a 2000 rodavam o sistema operacional VirtuOS. Os modelos 2002, 2004 e 2006 rodavam o sistema operacional Windows CE. A partir de 2008 todos os modelos passaram a utilizar o sistema operacional Linux e foram utilizadas em torno de 450 mil urnas eletrônicas.
<_jomp16> é igual ao kernel panic do Linux, aparecem raramente, só quando tiver problemas de hardware ou software
<xGrind> sistematico, 96 ja existia urna eletronica? O.o
<xGrind> por aki ainda era no papelzinho
<sistematico> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urna_eletr%C3%B4nica_brasileira
<cledilsonweb> em 96 aqui o povo levantava a mão e contavam a quantidade de votos
<cledilsonweb> :/
<xGrind> ahhuahua
<xGrind> a Ursinha tb é do interior de Sp. la tb devia ser papel nessa epoca
<xGrind> aprigio simoes ? :D
<aprigio> xGrind,  :)
<aprigio> xGrind, oi
<cledilsonweb> vocês estão numa boa
<Ursinha> ahauhahuauha
<cledilsonweb> há uns 2 anos, aqui pra usar internet tinha que colocar um cartão perfurado direto no telefone
<cledilsonweb> agora chegou velox
<cledilsonweb> 600kb no máximo
<cledilsonweb> UAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAHUAA
<xGrind> cledilsonweb, vc mora onde po? kk
<cledilsonweb> nem reclamem da vida tecnológica de vocês...
<cledilsonweb> perto de porto seguro
<xGrind> ja chegou asfalto ai? :D
<cledilsonweb> algum kms da praia...
<cledilsonweb> tudo que chega aqui é de navio
<xGrind> pelo menos tem praia. ta otimo
<Geowany> xGrind: olha a Ursinha se confessando
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> sunita! eu sabia!
<Ursinha> Geowany, eu uso o que precisar, sou pragmatica ué :)
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> a Ursinha mora em Campinas. é chic :D
<cledilsonweb> baum d+
<cledilsonweb> alguém já veio em porto seguro
<xGrind> Ursinha, Campinas é perto de São Jose dos Campos?
<cledilsonweb> de vocês...
<xGrind> cledilsonweb, nunca fui. mas minha prima ja. Porto Seguro é conhecido =]
<Ursinha> xGrind, acho que uns 200km?
<Geowany> Ursinha: esse heimdal ja me deu dor de cabeça
<_jomp16> Eu moro em Recife '-'
<Ursinha> Geowany, eu consegui usar e funcionou direitinho, o problema quando não funciona é que nem o device ele reconhece :/
<Geowany> Ursinha: mas o problema é que eu confundi ele com o heimdal que faz auth do kerberos
<Geowany> =P
<Ursinha> hahahahaha oops
<Geowany> Ursinha: é complicado esses softwares qeu usam o mesmo nome
<Geowany> ou usam nome de distro
<Geowany> tipo o "sabayon"
<Ursinha> Geowany, acho que o heimdall do celular é heimdall com dois l
<cledilsonweb> xGrind: precisa conhecer
<cledilsonweb> indo dormir aqui
<cledilsonweb> abraço aê
<rsser> galera como eu faço pra parar de receber mensagens como esta? ==> Necessita instalação de pacotes não confiáveis. A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fontes não autenticadas.
<Geowany> rsser: deve estar faltando as chaves de autenticação de algum repositorio
<rsser> mas eu toh querendo instalar programas de terceiros
<rsser> não eh programa oficial do ubuntu
<rsser> tah um saco isso
<Geowany> rsser: qual é o repositorio?
<Geowany> que vc add aí
<rsser> não sei
<rsser> eu vi o programa no central de programas  do ubuntu
<rsser> o geogebra
<rsser> eh ridiculo, o programa está lá, você clica duas vezes nele e ele retorna a mensagem de erro
<rsser> LoL
<Geowany> rsser: vai no terminal
<Geowany> e digita isso aqui
<rsser> cara, esse unity soh veio pra ferrar as coisas, quando havia o synaptic era mais facil fazer as coisas
<Geowany> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring ubuntu-extras-keyring
<rsser> isso jah está instalado, Geowany
<rsser> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<rsser> ubuntu-extras-keyring já é a versão mais nova.
<Geowany> debian-archive-keyring
<Geowany> rsser: dá pra instalar o synaptic no ubuntu
<Geowany> rsser: particularmente, eu uso o apt mesmo
<rsser> eu não me incomodo de usar a linha de comando
<rsser> pq a central de programas tah um saco
<Geowany> rsser: eu achei legalzinho o unity
<Geowany> mas prefiro meu kde mesmo
<rsser> Geowany, achei ele aqui https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geogebra/4.0.19.0+dfsg1-5
<rsser> como eu instalo?
<Geowany> rsser: pelo terminal não vai?
<go_mtz_rs> bom...boa noite a todos e até daqui a pouco
<Geowany> apt-get install geogebra-gnome
<rsser> valeu, go_mtz_rs
<rsser> Geowany*
<rsser> baixar um pacotao de 70MB
<_jomp16> Caras, como faço para mudar o atalho de um comando no Ubuntu?
<Geowany> _jomp16: mudar atalho? como assim?
<_jomp16> Pois no IntelliJ IDEA, ctrl alt l é para formatar o código, mas no ubuntu ele bloqueia a conta
<Geowany> mas esse intellij idea está instalado no ubuntu?
<_jomp16> achei
<Geowany> o que é isso?
<Geowany> eu não conheço
<_jomp16> IntelliJ IDEA = IDE Java
<_jomp16> bom, flw e até mais tarde!
<rsser> Geowany, no ubuntu, na gui, ele devia me perguntar se quero instalar pacotes não confiáveis ao invés de devolver-me apenas a mensagem
<rsser> como mudar isso?
<Geowany> rsser: instalando o keyring correspondente
<Geowany> só não consigo entender porque o seu está dando essa mensagem
<rsser> hum
<rsser> Geowany, eu posso tentar desinstalar e reinstalar: ubuntu-keyring ubuntu-extras-keyring
<rsser>  ?
<Geowany> rsser: dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-keyring
<rsser> gpg: Número total processado: 4
<rsser> gpg:              não modificados: 4
<rsser> gpg: chave 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<rsser> gpg: chave FBB75451: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<rsser> gpg: chave C0B21F32: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<rsser> gpg: chave EFE21092: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<Geowany> rsser: da um apt-get update agora
<rsser> W: Erro GPG: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<rsser> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages.IndexDiff - open (2: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<Geowany> rsser: vou ver isso aí
<Geowany> espera
<Geowany> rsser: qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Geowany> é o 11.10?
<Geowany> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802156
<Geowany> sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists
<Geowany> sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<Geowany> apt-get update
<Geowany> alias
<Geowany> sudo apt-get update
<rsser> a versao eh 12.04.1
<rsser> eh eu vi isso, Geowany
<rsser> toh vendo aqui
<Geowany> rsser: e ai? deu certo?
<rsser> toh fazendo
<rsser> tah demorando
<rsser> conexao com a internet
<rsser> valew, Geowany
<rsser> tah funcionando agora
<Geowany> rsser: =D
<rsser> eu queria instalar o gnome 3.6 aqui
<rsser> mas ele soh roda no 12.10
<rsser> cara, eu preciso de mais memoria se quiser continuar brincando de virtualizar
<rsser> poxa, o troço consome muita memória
<Geowany> rsser: sou feliz com o KDE
<rsser> eu kde eh mto complicado pra instalar aqui, Geowany?
<Geowany> rsser: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Geowany> vai demorar um pouco, mas pra ser sincero, é melhor baixar a iso do kubuntu
<Geowany> e usar o usb-disk-creator pra jogar ela num pendrive
<Geowany> ou queimar a iso
<rsser> por que?
<Geowany> rsser: pro sistema não ficar com mt pacote desnecessário instalado
<lsddd> alguem
<lsddd> vivo?
<Geowany> lsddd: eu
<lsddd> Geowany
<lsddd> instalei
<lsddd> kloxo
<lsddd> no centos
<lsddd> manja?
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> nunca ouvi falar
<Geowany> humm...painel de hospedagem
<Geowany> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Kloxo-Painel-de-Hospedagem
<Geowany> dica até que é recente
<Geowany> dormir...flw
<alexactis> bom dia pessoal
<aerolitus> exit
<aerolitus> ¬¬
<xispirito> bom dia gente feia
<alexactis> good morning
<Rudolf> dia
<alexactis> alguem poderia me dizer como resolver problemas de acentuação no thunderbird? o ~ aparece ?, já configurei a codificação automática para universal coloquei como iso e continua a mesma coisa
<alexactis> o título da mensagem aparece com o ? no lugar da acentuação
<xispirito> tente usar iso8859-1
<alexactis> já está
<alexactis> mas por exemplo: tenho uma mensagem com a palavra importância o â aparece ? no cabeçalho do email
<alexactis> participação aparece participa??o etc...
<alexactis> alguem, alguem? :)
<xispirito> alexactis: utf8 não funcionou?
<alexactis> piorou a situação, alem do cabeçalho ficar bagunçado mais da metade do texto ficou ilegível
<Rudolf> alexactis: qual o encode do seu sistema?
<xispirito> dá uma olhada se não tem Latin1 na lista
<alexactis> não
<xispirito> caramba, agora que descobri o tal apper
<alexactis> tem como incluir?
<xispirito> alexactis: eu não sei, não uso thunderbird, acho qur google "thunderbird acentuação" te de uma luz
<alexactis> já fiz isso e apareceu o que nós já fizemos, colocar em automático, Universal e caso não funcione colocar o utf ou iso que  vc falou mais nada
<xispirito> é, em geral é assim ...
<Rudolf> alexactis: todas as mensagens aparecem assim?
<Rudolf> alexactis: quando vc envia as mensagens estão escritas corretamente?
<Rudolf> alexactis: qual o encode do seu sistema?
<alexactis> como eu vejo isso? hehehe
<alexactis> enviei um email pelo hotmail para mim mesmo no gmail paa ver se resolveu...
<alexactis> kra tô achando que é configuração do servidor de emails deles, coloquei as palavras que apaerciam truncadas no email que enviei e vieram certinho
<Rudolf> alexactis: por isso perguntei se eram todas as mensagens
<Rudolf> alexactis: eu recebo apenas de 1 lugar especifico com esse erro
<Rudolf> alexactis: nem me incomodei
<Rudolf> bão, aula de ingles
<Rudolf> fuiz
<_jomp16> Bom dia, e tem como configurar o Ubuntu para sempre ativar o NumLock quando o PC é ligado?
<_jomp16> Deixa, eu consegui aqui
<_jomp16> Alguem aqui sabe como setar PATH para uma pasta no terminal?
<SergioD> alguem aki usa o Unity?
<_jomp16> para eu não precisar mudar para a pasta e executar um programa aqui
<xispirito> PATH=`PATH+':SuaPasta'`
<xispirito> mais ou menos, assim
<_jomp16> obrigado, mas agora não precisa mais, instalei um programa do terminal que inclue o adb
<xispirito> mas a parte boa é descobrir na unha =D
<_jomp16> realmente o linux tem bom suporte aos hardwares
<_jomp16> reconheceu o meu celular aqui sem precisar instalar Kies ou drivers como acontece no Windows
<xispirito> _jomp16: em geral é assim, só dá problema com coisas muito máquiavélicas de código fechado ou muito xing-ling
<_jomp16> código fechado? O Galaxy 5 por acaso é código fechado?
<_jomp16> nem é xing ling
<xispirito> acho que você não leu o que eu escrevi ...
<_jomp16> ah entendi
<_jomp16> só que dá problemas é aquele
<xispirito> =D
<_jomp16> mas o NVIDIA é fechado, mas aqui instalou o driver mesmo assim...
<xispirito> sim, é que a empresa não é 100% maquiavélica, só uns 70%, dai disponibiliza um driver fechado
<_jomp16> Eu fico feliz que consegui fazer third boot com Win 7, 8 e Linux
<_jomp16> para ver o win 7 ou o 8 tem que acessar o Windows 8 (loader) no GRUB
<_jomp16> e depois selecionar no boot do windows 8
<xispirito> sim, o velho chain-boot
<_jomp16> eu somente particionei o meu hd de 1 TB usando o diskmgmt.msc no windows 7
<xispirito> eu assisti um vídeo do win8 e achei a coisa mais fora de contexto aquilo
<_jomp16> e a partição do linux eu criei um de swap e o resto /
<_jomp16> o win 8 é rápido, mas foderam com tudo, se não tivesse metro, se tivesse menu iniciar, se não trocasse de nome, etc, iria dar certo
<_jomp16> não sei se você sabe, mas o boot do win 8 é foda, rápido pra kacete
<xispirito> eu não sei, não uso produto algum deles
<_jomp16> gostaria que tivesse windows 7 + velocidade do boot + rapidez no sistema = windows 8 que eu gostaria :)
<_jomp16> mas o Linux superou realmente a rapidez do 8 :)
<go_mtz_rs> BOM DIA A TODOS *-*
<wendell> bom dia!
<wendell> pessoal, alguem manja de configuração do driver de video
<wendell> ?
<paladinn>  qual sua divoda wendell ?
<wendell> habilitar aceleraçao 3d na minha   via chrome9
<wendell> muito tempo atras no ubuntu 8.4 eu acho, eu consegui isso, mas na versao 12.04 nao
<xispirito> via /o\
<wendell> xispirito: vc tbm usa uma via?
<xispirito> não não, deste karma eu consegui escapar
<paladinn> kkk
<paladinn> eae xispirito o/
<xispirito> paladinn: eae =D
<wendell> ta, e na versao 12.04 o xorg.conf nao existe mais?
<xispirito> faz algum tempo já wendell, X11 mudou, não há mais xorg.conf por padrão
<Ursinha> bom dia pessoas do meu brasil varonil :)
<wendell> eu to velho...
<Ursinha> melhor, boa tarde :)
<xispirito> bom dia Ursinha
<xispirito> é ...
<Ursinha> _jomp16, me explica uma coisa só, pq vc tá criando suas partições todas na mão?
<wendell> e que se faz pra configurar as coisas que o xorg fazia xispirito?
<xispirito> wendell: você pode criar um .xorg.conf que nem antigamente, ainda é suportado, só não é mais o padrão
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2 Quantal Quetzal liberada! Testem e reportem bugs!  || Versão estável: Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin www.ubuntu-br.org || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<xispirito> #xorg.conf
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2 Quantal Quetzal liberado! Testem e reportem bugs!  || Versão estável: Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin www.ubuntu-br.org || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2 Quantal Quetzal liberado! Testem e reportem bugs!  || Versão estável: Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin www.ubuntu-br.org || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Ursinha> pronto, foi mal gente
<wendell> ah valeu xispirito, isso me reanimou, talvez consiga abilitar aceleraçao 3d novamente
<xispirito> não, eu não te perdoo
<xispirito> wendell: só para deixar claro, o antigo driver que você usava, 90% de certeza que não funciona mais =D
<wendell> :(
<xispirito> há ferrenhas discussões em torno da arquitetura do kernel, xorg e as APIS quebradas ...
<xispirito> porque muda versão, quebra API
<_jomp16> Ursinha: eu tenho um hd de 1 TB, aí eu instalei o Win 7, depois decidi fazer dual boot com Win 8, aí eu criei uma nova partição de 200GB para ele, instalei e fiz dual boot
<wendell_> xispirito:  o que eu devo pesquisar pra poder usar o blender na minha relíquia?
<xispirito> wendell: é um notebook?
<wendell_> sim
<xispirito> err ...
<wendell_> :(
<_jomp16> Aí depois ontem decidi fazer third boot com win 7, win 8 e linux, aí eu criei uma nova partição no win 7 para o linux, aí eu particionei no instalador, 4GB pro swap e o resto pro /, e pronto
<_jomp16> Por que?
<xispirito> wendell: você pode fazer um cartaz e ir para frente da fábrica fazer um protesto
<wendell_> xispirito: ahauhauhauhauhauha
<wendell_> vou ter que instalar windows eu acho
<xispirito> eu vou contigo pra dar um apoio moral, dois é melhor que um ...
<xispirito> dá mais volume
<xispirito> infelizmente, são hardwares que são feitos para Windows, com drivers só para ele ...
<xispirito> liberdade? \o/
<rsser> galera, o que está havendo? Isto me deixa muito nervoso. Que raiva! Eu li no help do ls, que se eu usar a opção "-d" eu obterei a lista dos diretórios de um diretório pai
<rsser> mas não funciona o comando
<rsser> ele me retorna vazio
<xispirito> rsser: o -d serve para listar o direório como arquivo, o diretório atual, tente ls -ld
<xispirito> diretório ou índice?
<_jomp16> hey caras , pode me ajudar?
<_jomp16> no windows cd.. ele muda pro diretório anterior
<rsser> xispirito e por que não mudaram então o help do ls, então?
<_jomp16> mas no linux não funciona
<rsser> não dah pra entender
<_jomp16> como faço para ir pro diretório anterior?
<xispirito> rsser: dai é com o Ubuntu, no Debian está ok
<rsser> olha o help, xispirito ==> -d, --directory lista entradas de diretório ao invés do conteúdo, e não diferencia links simbólicos
<rsser> Tem erro até de pontuação
<wendell_> _jomp16: cd ..
<xispirito> -d, --directory               Lista nomes de diretórios como arquivos, ao invés de seus conteúdos.
<_jomp16> wendell cd .. com espaço?
<wendell_> sim
<_jomp16> Pq no win é só cd.. sem espaço?
<rsser> eu vou tentar o ls -ld
<rsser> tb não deu certo
<wendell_> _jomp16: windows é uma coisa o linux outra. por exemplo, pra listar os arquivos no linux usa-se o ls e no windows o dir
<xispirito> # ls -ld
<xispirito> drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 Ago  6 17:36 .
<rsser> xispirito, eu quero isso daqui
<rsser> a lista de diretorios somente
<rsser> com ls -p
<rsser> funcionou
<rsser> ele retornou somente diretorios
<rsser>   -p, --indicator-style=slash  anexa o indicador / aos diretórios
<rsser> mas está tudo errado
<xispirito> hauhuehuea
<rsser> o que esses programadores estão fazendo?
<xispirito> eu venho dizendo isto a anos =D
<xispirito> está tudo errado
<xispirito> rsser: é provável que você tenha a manpage de uma versão do ls e o binário de outra
<xispirito> ou a versão traduzida está defasada ...
<rsser> eh, xispirito
<rsser> eh o que o cara do ubuntu tah falando
<rsser> 13:35] <gyre007> maybe it could do with a slightly changed man pages as they can confuse people
<rsser> xispirito, mas devia existir um fork pra isso, cara
<rsser> pra evitar esse tipo de confusão
<xispirito> é que o desenvolvimento é anárquico, um cara escreve o ls, o outro compila e empacota, o outro escreve a documentação, outro traduz, e um outro ainda empacota e põe numa distro ...
<rsser> mas eu acho que dá pra funcionar assim, mas tem que ter o gerente more pra controlar essas correcoes
<rsser> tah certo que tem gente que quer colaborar
<rsser> mas não dah pra colaborar  de forma desorganizada
<xispirito> dai não seria mais anárquico, mais seria um desenvolvimento socialista o.0
<xispirito> #ma
<xispirito> #mas
<nessah> oi genti
<nessah> alguem aqui joga farmerama?
<go_mtz_rs> boa tarde a todos...preparando o primeiro café e hora de estudar matemática =X
<xispirito> primeiro café auhahuhuaehuah
<xispirito> outro que passa o dia a café
<kernel> Hebe Morreu :/
<paladinn> 83 anos
<go_mtz_rs> Xispirito nada cara...aqui é a chimarrão mesmo
<go_mtz_rs> ^^
<xispirito> eu não tomo chimarrão =D
<go_mtz_rs> tu és de onde?
<xispirito> sul
<go_mtz_rs> RS?
<xispirito> sim
<paladinn> pelotas
<xispirito> haehuaehaeu
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> não sou de pelotas ò.ó
<go_mtz_rs> huauhauhauhauhauhauhauha
<novato_br> eu toh querendo dar pau no ubuntu mesmo
<novato_br> toh instalando o compiz
<novato_br> hehehe
<go_mtz_rs> affffff...fio do meu computador é burro -,-'' foi passar pelo meu pé e tropeçou e se desligou sózinho ¬¬
<xispirito> huaaeuheauh
<novato_br> xispirito, eu toh usando o ubuntu numa vm
<novato_br> não era pra ele bootar tao lento, cara
<novato_br> não tem sentido
<novato_br> tudo tah on line
<xispirito> mas vm é lento ...
<xispirito> dependendo do seu hardware
<xGrind> novato_br, deixou qts de RAM na vm pro Ubuntu?
<go_mtz_rs> ahh cara...pelo vm ele fica mais lento sim
<novato_br> OS: (Windows 6.1 Service Pack 1 (Build #7601)) ¤ OSInstall: (7 was installed 167wks 4days 20hrs 59mins 8secs ago) ¤ Up: (1h 17m) ¤ Mem: (Usage: 1472/2048MB (71.88%))
<novato_br> HD: (Total/Free: 1.82/0.73TB)
<go_mtz_rs> ele tem um tempinho maior de retorno
<novato_br> esse eh meu hardware
<novato_br> CPU Info: (4 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (35% Load))
<go_mtz_rs> EHHH JACA
<novato_br> eu deixei 1,5GB
<go_mtz_rs> novato...instala o ubuntu ai normal cara
<go_mtz_rs> coloca um dual boot
<novato_br> calma, go_mtz_rs
<novato_br> tudo a seu tempo, go_mtz_rs
<novato_br> vm eh melhor, pq eu posso jogar
<novato_br> e qdo quero acessar a rede eu uso o ubuntu
<novato_br> não tenho problemas com virus e trojans há muito tempo
<go_mtz_rs> ok...
<xispirito> vm para jogo é osso ...
<go_mtz_rs> mas então com o vm tu vai ter esse probleminha sim
<go_mtz_rs> ele fica mais lento
<novato_br> não, xispirito
<novato_br> c não entendeu
<novato_br> quem roda na vm eh o ubuntu
<novato_br> o windows eh o host, saca?
<xispirito> exato
<xispirito> por isto que a VM é para jogos
<novato_br> mas eu fiquei impressionado eh que o ubuntu reconheceu foi instalado em uma vm
<xispirito> senão seria ao contrário
<novato_br> LOL
<novato_br> parecia um humano, cara!
<xispirito> é ... o meu computador pareçe um humano ao contrário ... é rápido demais, só que é burro feito pedra
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<novato_br> aqui não, cara
<novato_br> o ubuntu parece gente grande aqui
<novato_br> eu instalei o samba e botei as configuracoes da rede domestica em wi-fi
<novato_br> o carinha reconheceu toda rede windows
<novato_br> e ainda perguntou se eu queria instalar o ntfs-3g pra acessar as particoes ntfs
<novato_br> que funcionário perfeito!
<paladinn> kkkkk
<novato_br> pro funcionário windows, tu explica, explica, explica... perde a paciência e que dá vontade até demitir
<novato_br> sem contar que vc ateh mostra como se faz
<go_mtz_rs> uiiii...bill gates detect
<novato_br> e o cara ainda faz errado
<xispirito> uma coisa que eu me livrei, fiquei muito aliviado com isto ... cd's de instalação
<go_mtz_rs> [2] xispirito
<xispirito> "vamu formata", "vamu": "pega a caixa de cd", "instala sistema", "tira cd", "põe cd de driver", "instala", "tira cd", "põe cd de aplicativo x", "instala", "tira cd" ....
<paladinn> quanto ódio nesse coraçãozinho
<xispirito> x550
<novato_br> xispirito, rá rá
<novato_br> c não viveu a epoca dos disquetes do 3.11
<novato_br> cruzes
<novato_br> era um inferno
<novato_br> e quando dava erro de leitura num dos disquetes
<novato_br> e vc tava quase terminando?
<xispirito> novato_br: deste karma eu me livrei
<novato_br> eu não tenho problema hj mesmo no windows
<novato_br> pq os programas sao guardados em iso
<novato_br> que eu emulo depois
<novato_br> ai a instalacao eh muito rapida
<xispirito> eu prefiro os meus pacotes =D
<novato_br> o drive de cd não tem utilidade pra mim
<novato_br> soh tah aki pra usá-lo como porta-copos
<novato_br> LOL
<novato_br> o lance eh a internet ficar ainda mais rapida, xispirito
<novato_br> cara, depois que a média pífia de 1,8mbps, no brasil, subir pra 10mbps
<novato_br> não vamos precisar de pendrives, cds, dvds, etc
<novato_br> essa porcariada toda
<xispirito> dos meus hd's eu não abro
<xispirito> nem por decreto
<novato_br> UEFI jah vai vir com paradas pra instalar SO direto da rede, tu verá ainda
<xispirito> tipo Debian NetInstall?
<xispirito> =D
<novato_br> isso, garoto
<novato_br> No physical devices
<novato_br> se não fosse pela baixa velocidade da rede, acho que muita coisa já poderia rodar na propria internet
<novato_br> nos poupando de comprar máquinas parrudas
<xispirito> deste paradigma nuvem eu não gosto muito
<novato_br> eu curto, acho a idéia altamente válida
<xispirito> não quero deixar meus dados e aplicações a controle de terceiros
<novato_br> só não é para aqueles que se iludem com conceitos de privacidade, anonimato, etc
<novato_br> bobagem, xispirito
<xispirito> que já se mostraram, tantas vezes, maquiavélicos =D
<xispirito> eu me iludo, e profundo
<xispirito> se você não, dae não sei
<novato_br> xispirito, eu acho bobagem pq volta e meia somos direcionados de alguma maneira
<xispirito> novato_br: sim, e nossa tarefa como seres inteligentes é combater este tipo de coisa, não aderir
<novato_br> por exemplo, ontem eu li na wikipedia sobre benito mussolini por causa duma parada que tinha visto, mas o autor da wikipedia quase faltou dizer que o cara era santo.
<novato_br> olhe bem, WIKIPEDIA, formato livre de informacao
<xispirito> como diriam os antigos, "pela pua inércia da desobedi?ncia" =D
<xispirito> #pura
<novato_br> autor da wikipedia / autor na wikipedia*
<xispirito> novato_br: talvez ele seja socialista de direita ...
<xispirito> é um direito dele
<novato_br> socialista?
<novato_br> socialista / facista e adorador da ditadura
<xispirito> se não, eu confundi os nomes =D
<jxajro> Olá! O MarconM tem aparecido por aqui?
<xispirito> ah sim, mas é direito dele
<novato_br> eh mesmo, xispirito, sorry, estamos off-topic
<xispirito> aha
<novato_br> deixamos nos levar
<novato_br> LOL
<novato_br> se a Ursinha tivesse aqui, ela jah tava botando ordem na casa!
<novato_br> LOL
<xispirito> jxajro: o MarconM apareçe vez que outra
<xispirito> o MarconM tem que me passar o projeto de cirtuito de uma parada e só enrola ò.ó
<novato_br> xispirito, fui seguir uns conselhos aqui pra rodar o compiz
<novato_br> e deu pau
<novato_br> ele inverteu toda a tela
<xispirito> eu aderi ao KDE =D
<novato_br> ela ficou virada de cabeça pra baixo
<xispirito> aehaehuaeuha
<novato_br> e as letras ficarao da direita pra esquerda
<novato_br> eita, xispirito
<novato_br> hehe
<novato_br> abandonou windows, abandonou gnome
<novato_br> LoL
<xispirito> aham, eu to muito radical
<xispirito> \o/
<xispirito> o wikipédia mostra todos lados a meu ver: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piotr_Kropotkin, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascismo ... alguns autores são tendendiosos
<novato_br> INFELIZMENTE, xispirito
<novato_br> eu acho que o cara que escreve se impolga demais
<xispirito> por ae
<novato_br> eu acho que o cara tem que estudar muito e ser um cara tipo zen pra ser máximo imparcial
<novato_br> o ser humano é ambíguo
<xispirito> eu sou um que não presto para isto ... eu ia acabar com um manifesto a insurgência
<novato_br> xispirito, ensine me uma coisa, mestre. Como faço pra ativar o CTRL + ALT + backspace pra reiniciar soh o X
<novato_br> o saudades, eu adorava aquilo
<novato_br> simples, melhor que rebootar
<xispirito> aha, é massa, mas tenho que olhar na cartola
<novato_br> [15:05] <xispirito> eu sou um que não presto para isto ... eu ia acabar com um manifesto a insurgência ==> hehehe
 * MarconM acha q xinao sabe -'-
<MarconM> o.O
<xispirito> olha o que eu descobri
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> vixi la vem /o\
<xispirito> altgr + sysreq + k
<xispirito> mata o X o.0
<novato_br> fale, xispirito
<MarconM> 0.)
<novato_br> wow, isso eh mto importante, xispirito
<MarconM> jessuis
<novato_br> sempre qdo instalamos o driver de video eh um saco com o x rodando
<MarconM> isso é verdade
<MarconM> eu mato no comando
<MarconM> mato memo
<xispirito> sim, tem hora que trava o X, quando estamos desenvolvendo algo ... dae tem que matar
<MarconM> xispirito: para que tanto odio no seu coraçãozinho
<MarconM> s2
<xispirito> porque eu sou muito radical
<xispirito> MarconM: cadê o cirtuito?
 * xispirito pega o sarrafo
<xispirito> e não me diga que não deu tempo
<xispirito> NÃO! não quero nem ouvir desculpas ...
 * novato_br vira pro outro lado para não ver o sangue
<novato_br> :D
<xispirito> você tem alguma coisa a dizer em sua defesa MarconM?
 * MarconM coloca a arma do god of war
<MarconM> xispirito: eu tava com a muié
<MarconM>  /o\
<_jomp16> MarconM: eu consegui fazer third boot com 7, 8 e linux :)
<xispirito> aaa, só por isto vou te dar um crédito
<MarconM> enquanto os baguio nao chegar na china nao da
<MarconM> _jomp16: que bom cara =)
<MarconM> xispirito: entao
<MarconM> eu quero montar um arduino hate hearte
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> MarconM: eu sei eu sei, a china é longe ...
<MarconM> heart(
<xispirito> aaaa ta
<MarconM> xispirito: é nada
<xispirito> achei que era outra bomba
<MarconM> mis ou menos a distacia da minha casa até o fim do quintal
<xispirito> MarconM: ainda com KDE?
<MarconM> xispirito: eu formatei
<MarconM> soh to no win
<MarconM> sem tempo para insltar o linux
<MarconM> fiz meio na pressa
<xispirito> herege!!!
<MarconM> xispirito: mas eu vou instalar o openbsd e kde nele
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> e ubuntu + kde
<xispirito> OpenBSD com KDE3 fica massa demais
<MarconM> xispirito: porque
<xispirito> e, pasmen, ainda é o mainline
<novato_br> achei a parada => http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ativar-Ctrl-+-Alt-+-Backspace-no-Ubuntu-9.10
<novato_br> eh funcionou perfeitamente no 12.04.1
<xispirito> novato_br: eu lembro que era algo no Policykit
<novato_br> soh o compiz que tah falhando aqui ainda
<novato_br> eh no teclado, xispirito
<xispirito> =D
<novato_br> eu entrei lah e ativei
<MarconM> compiz
<MarconM> afffs tem gente q usa isso
<MarconM> aeuahueahuaeha
<MarconM> like windows =)
<novato_br> sim, MarconM
<novato_br> quero usar
<novato_br> gosto do cubo
<MarconM> uhnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<MarconM> gosta é
<novato_br> hey peraí
<novato_br> tah achando o que individuo?
<novato_br> LoL
<MarconM> nada nao
<MarconM> moço
<novato_br> melhor gostar dele do que partilhá-lo, não concorda?
<MarconM> nope
<novato_br> hahaha
<MarconM> sou do contra
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> aueahuehaua
<MarconM> xispirito: ja escreveu algo
<MarconM> ?
<xispirito> MarconM: não tenho circuito ò.ó
<MarconM> se vira
<MarconM> emula
<xispirito> aehuaehuaehuae
<MarconM> macumba
<MarconM> mãe dina
<MarconM> pai de santo
<xispirito> novato_br: http://imagebin.org/230312
<xispirito> melhor que compiz =D
<xispirito> MarconM: eu vou olhar se tem como emular
<MarconM> q coisa mais fresca o
<MarconM> tempo em cima
<xispirito> ficou massa ò.ó
<novato_br> xispirito, q isso?
<novato_br> wow
<novato_br> kde?
<MarconM> fico .... por que nao usa a distro da hanna montana
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> novato_br: sim
<MarconM> xispirito: ia ficar show para voce
<MarconM> aeaheuheuaeha
<novato_br> xispirito, que monitor tu tem?
<novato_br> cara imagem enorme
<novato_br> falando em monitor vou trocar o meu aqui de 17" e pegar o de 26"
<novato_br> peraí-vos
<novato_br> já volto
<xispirito> acho que é 17'
<MarconM> o.O
<xispirito> ehuaaehuaehua
<MarconM> 26"
<MarconM> é xispirito acho q rolou inveja
<xispirito> tá vendo? ficou massa =D
<MarconM> nao nao
<MarconM> inveja dele
<MarconM> para min ainda ta fresco
<MarconM> vou para xmonad
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> você tem gosto duvidoso =D
<MarconM> tenho nada
<MarconM> se gái
<MarconM> seu gái
<xispirito> e eu preciso saber que dia chove
 * MarconM eh ripah na xhulipa 0.0
<MarconM> semeion: fala com nois
<MarconM> ta ae barrigudo
<xispirito> eu acho que ele deixa conectado só para dizer "ainda estou aqui"
<xispirito> mas não usa mais
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> cara Resident 6 fico masssa até
<xispirito> eu não joguei nem o cinco =D
<MarconM> me refiro ao filme
<MarconM> zé
<xispirito> ah, já tem seis filmes? lol
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> cara a alice sem poder é xato demais
<xispirito> no último que vi, acabava ela achando um cinquenta clon dela
<xispirito> #clone
<xispirito> dai depois disso, eu praticamente assisti mais filme nenhum
<xispirito> tamanha decepção
<MarconM> realmente eles sabem como acabar um filme
<MarconM> xispirito: cara
<MarconM> preciso de uranio
<xispirito> eu preciso voltar no tempo 0.0
<xispirito> esta época está politicamente correta demais
<xispirito> aprisionados em moralismo
<MarconM> xispirito: nao é q achei para comprar
<_jomp16> Cara, no Cyanogen Wiki manda por isso no terminal: git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush schedtool mas aqui dá erro que git-core não é um comando reconhecido
<MarconM> =)
<_jomp16> o que eu faço?
<MarconM> 100 dolar a lata
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> soh q é o 235
<novato_br> xispirito, pronto
<xispirito> MarconM: e a centrifuga?
<MarconM> y
<novato_br> galera o que fazer com o compiz
<_jomp16> MarconM?
<novato_br> ele tah invertendo tudo literalmente
<xispirito> novato_br: eu não sei, nunca usei compiz
<xispirito> MarconM: tem uma guerra para se iniciar por causa deste urânio
<xispirito> porque tem um país que acha que só ele pode ter, e se os outros quererm também ter, devem ser exterminados o.0
<xispirito> #quererem
<MarconM> xispirito: mas a briga maior é por plutonio
<xispirito> tá, mas porque um só pode ter?
<jxajro> opa...vc tá ai MarconM???
<jxajro> Se vc estiver aí me escreva por favor....gostaria de conversar com vc sobre aquele QQ. E saber se vc ainda estuda chinês.
<tiagoscd> tarde povo o/
<go_mtz_rs> buenas tiago
<tiagoscd> go_mtz_rs: buenas :)
<go_mtz_rs> o cumulo da pessoa que não tem o que fazer (EU) - Num sabado a tarde convertendo numeros decimas para binario ¬¬ depressão mode [X]on []off
<xispirito> go_mtz_rs: /o\
<go_mtz_rs> *-* 00011101 / 00001011 / 11111011100 *-*
<xispirito> eu tinha o costume de passar os dis lendo código procurando buffer overflow ...
<xispirito> dai depois eu arranjei um trabalho =D
<tiagoscd_> go_mtz_rs: está fazendo algum curso de TI?
<go_mtz_rs> sim tiago...tenho prova segunda de fundamentos matematicos
<tiagoscd_> go_mtz_rs: :-) não fique deprimido não, todo mundo que cursa em TI aprende isso
<tiagoscd_> hehe
<xispirito> fundamentos matemáticos voltados a computação presumo ... ?
<xispirito> tiagoscd_: acho que programador Delphi não aprende
 * xispirito troll mode on
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> xispirito: existe alguma faculdade que ensina Delphi ainda? :P
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<xispirito> ah, deve ter sim, aposto meu masso de cigarro que tem
<tiagoscd> pô, pára de fumar aí :P
<xispirito> aha
<tiagoscd> cara que usa Ubuntu não pode fumar
<tiagoscd> uehaueha
<xispirito> eu não uso Ubuntu =D
<tiagoscd> ah, então tá liberado
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito> e esta careticê contenporânea é um porre
<xispirito> #caretice
<tiagoscd> xispirito: como assim :P
<xispirito> nossa, caretice e porre ...
 * xispirito está paradoxal esta tarde
<xispirito> tiagoscd: tudo é errado, fumar é errado, beber é errado, putaria é errado ...
<tiagoscd> xispirito: não penso que é errado
<tiagoscd> só acho que faz mal :P
<xispirito> nego te chama de branco e se tu chamar nego de nego, vai em cana
<xispirito> todo mundo faz piada de religião, nas arábia, dá guerra ... o.0
<xispirito> tá tudo errado /o\
<tiagoscd> xispirito: não entra nessa pira não #ficadica
<xispirito> aha =D
<go_mtz_rs> fato
<tiagoscd> as pessoas são assim, hehe
<tiagoscd> é o tal do mundo moderno
<xispirito> é que não me conformo ficar feito ameba assistindo televisão, comendo lixo e enchendo o vaso de merda enquanto a história aconteçe
<tiagoscd> eu também ficava revoltado com isso, mas descobri que perdia muito tempo me estressando com isso
<xispirito> não é stress, é uma conclusão =D
<tiagoscd> bom, eu me estressava :P
<go_mtz_rs> bom gente...vou voltar a estudar...abrass ai qualquer coisa chama
<tiagoscd> fazendo o dev da página que prometi ontem no papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> go_mtz_rs: abs
<tiagoscd> que ideia ruim prometer a página para próxima semana
<tiagoscd> estou ferrado, uheaueha
<xispirito> estas idéias na hora pareçem muito legais ... até a hora de começar
<tiagoscd> xispirito: na real a ideia já tá rolando
<tiagoscd> http://150.162.216.5:8080/
<xispirito> me refiro ao ponto no tempo e espaço em que você diz: "sim, eu faço"
<tiagoscd> este link que colei ainda está no dev inicial
<tiagoscd> mas vou incluir um campo no cadastro ali
<xispirito> legal
<go_mtz_rs> tiago...me inclui ai no mapa
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> pra pessoa se disponibilizar para instalar
<tiagoscd> go_mtz_rs: quando estiver pronto você mesmo vai poder se incluir
<tiagoscd> :D
<go_mtz_rs> opa...=D
<go_mtz_rs> uhuuuu o lanche mais saudavel da face da terra *---* coca com doritus *---*
<Geowany> vesh
<tiagoscd> sabe aquela hora que você passa um tempão procurando qual o erro no seu código e descobre que a falha tava na hora de passar um parâmetro na importação da biblioteca Javascript? pois é #fail
<xispirito> eu já abri gdb pra achar erro em uma aspa no import -.-
<Geowany> O nome desse cara soa estranho na nossa língua: http://jeremy.bicha.net/
<Geowany> =/
<tiagoscd> pois é, é a vida, hehe
<Geowany> Não custava nada esse servidor xmpp do facebook ter suporte a status. Tem gente que enche o saco. Uns (colegas de trabalho) acham que você passa o dia sem fazer nada. Outros (colegas de faculdade) acham que você demora responder por ser chato.
<jxajro> Alo....salvem! O MarconM tá ai????
<Geowany> jxajro: não
<jxajro> hmmm Obrigado Geowany!
<jxajro> onde posso achar ele??
<Geowany> jxajro: geralmente, quando ele está no skype, também fica aqui no irc mesmo
<rony> daeee
<rony> alguem ja instalou java no 12.10 pls
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-30
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> alguém usa shoucast?
<go_mtz_rs> buenas
<go_mtz_rs> eu nao
<shallwe> pois é acho tão pobre aquelas poucas estações online que tem no rythmbox
<tr-show> hi
<shallwe> hi
<shallwe> alguem sabe onde regulo a rolagem de página na bolinha do mouse? o.O pq ele ta rolando d+
<rsser> mtphys, você está aqui?
<rsser> ah seu sumido
<pokemonn> ola
<pokemonn> alguem pode me dar 1 help
<pokemonn> for centos?
<pokemonn> desde ja cabon pleases
<pokemonn> [root@silvergalhudo ~]# rpm -i skype-4.0.0.8-fedora.i586.rpm
<pokemonn> erro: Dependências não satisfeitas:
<pokemonn>         alsa-lib >= 1.0.23 é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libQtCore.so.4 é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libQtDBus.so.4 é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libQtGui.so.4 é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libQtNetwork.so.4 é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libQtXml.so.4 é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.7) é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libstdc++.so.6(GLIBCXX_3.4.11) é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libstdc++.so.6(GLIBCXX_3.4.15) é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn>         libstdc++.so.6(GLIBCXX_3.4.9) é requerido por skype-4.0.0.8-fc16.i586
<pokemonn> [root@silvergalhudo ~]#
<pokemonn> estou tentando
<pokemonn> instalar o skype
<pokemonn> so q ta com problemas
<pokemonn> alguem pode me da 1 help?
<rsser> mas é centos?
<rsser> aqui é ubuntu
<rsser> são compatíveis?
<rsser> pokemonn, tente o #CentOS
<pokemonn> rsser
<pokemonn> mais la ninguem responde
<pokemonn> kkk
<rsser> pokemonn, http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Skype
<rsser> dê uma olhada no link
<pokemonn> é
<pokemonn> to vendo ele
<rsser> pokemonn, você usa o sistema 64bits ou 32bits?
<pokemonn> 32
<pokemonn> centos
<pokemonn> 5.8
<rsser> hum
<rsser> siga os passos na msg no seu pvt, pokemonn
<rsser> pokemonn, você entende o inglês?
<pauloolhos> oi
<shallwe> alguem ta com problema de scroll do mouse?
<shallwe> que rola d+?
<rsser> shallwe, http://wsghouse.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/configurar-mouse-de-5-botoes-scroll-no-ubuntu-linux/
<shallwe> rsser, vlw :)
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui usa o Treeline?
<AlexandreMBM> Ou pode me dar informação sobre o desenvolvimento dele?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: morto
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: ultima atualização em 2011
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, eu pretendo submeter contribuições
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, já fiz algumas coisas
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, é um software muito interessante; pode ser adaptado a vários usos.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: sugiro entrar em contato com os developers E/OU criar um fork
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, estou nesse momento vendo com quem exatamente falar.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: http://www.bellz.org/contact.html
<AlexandreMBM> Sim, mas estou procurando um pouco antes de contactar o autor diretamente.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que em 23 de dezembro de 2011 ele mudou a lista de e-mails do BerliOS para o Source forge.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: procurando o que?
<AlexandreMBM> Nesse exato momento eu estou interessado em um repositório de código com controle de versões que por ventura exista.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu tenho trabalhado em cima do 1.4.1 confiando que é o mais recente.
<Rudolf> sim, é
<AlexandreMBM> Fui no Launchpad e não encontrei indicação de Upstream.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou ainda procurando antes de escrever e-mail ao autora apenas para agilizar mais as coisas.
<Rudolf> http://treeline.bellz.org/
<AlexandreMBM> Pois eu estou propondo modificações na forma de levar o projeto, com minha alterações. [Eu estou começando a acessar esse endereço aí.] Eu estou trabalhando o projeto no Eclipse com PyDev, e tenho feito BASH scripts que automatizar geração de documentação e facilitar gerência de arquivos de tradução.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, obrigado por sua ajuda. É tudo.
<AlexandreMBM> Sobre a mudança da lista:
<AlexandreMBM> https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/treeline-users/2011-December/000174.html
<AlexandreMBM> http://sourceforge.net/projects/treeline/
<rsser> galera onde está o link do ubuntu novo pra baixar
<rsser> o quantzel
<rsser> quetzal*
<tiagoscd> rsser: o Ubuntu 12.10 não foi lançado oficialmente ainda
<tiagoscd> só tem a versão beta 2, que é uma versão de testes
<rsser> mas não tem problema
<rsser> não toh aguentando esperar
<rsser> mande o link pra mim
<rsser> “Participantes de quase todos os estados brasileiros, além de países como Argentina, Paraguai, Itália e Reino Unido, já garantiram a sua inscrição para a nona edição da Conferência Latino-Americana de Software Livre (LATINOWARE 2012), que será realizada entre os dias 17 e 19 de outubro, em Foz do Iguaçu (PR)." (ler mais: br-linux)
<pokemonn> alguem
<pokemonn> ai ta ciente
<pokemonn> dos 20 % de upload
<pokemonn> q as empresas vao ter q garantir?
<tiagoscd> rsser: pera lá
<tiagoscd> já mando um link
<tiagoscd> :)
<rsser> ok
<tiagoscd> rsser: aqui tem um post falando sobre o beta
<tiagoscd> e no fim tem os links
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/segundo-beta-do-ubuntu-12-10-e-liberado-para-download.html
<rsser> obrigado
<rsser> não se preocupe, eu tenhp espaco aqui no hd pra insalar
<rsser> e vou fazer um novo disco da vm pra instalar
<rsser> Hard Disks: (Total space on: J:: 726.43GB ¤ Free space on: J:: 496.83GB (31.61% Used) ¤ Cluster Size: 0 bytes ¤ File System: ¤ Type: Local Fixed Disk ¤ Label: Multimidia)
<rsser> opa não eh nesse
<rsser> Hard Disks: (Total space on: I:: 205.08GB ¤ Free space on: I:: 129.64GB (36.78% Used) ¤ Cluster Size: 0 bytes ¤ File System: ¤ Type: Local Fixed Disk ¤ Label: Trabalho)
<rsser> tem 129 GB livre
<rsser> heeh
<rsser> O tamanho da imagem .iso, que anteriormente era de até 700 megabytes, agora sobe para 800, matando assim o Live CD.
<rsser> ateh que enfim
<rsser> CDs jah eram
<rsser> LOL
<tiagoscd> rsser: beleza :)
<rsser> desculpe-me, mas estava organizando as coisas aqui
<rsser> tiagoscd, obrigado
<tiagoscd> rsser: precisar estamos aí :)
<rsser> soh que dessa vez vou baixar a versao 64bits
<rsser> chega de 32bits
<rsser> ae onde o utorrent guarda seu arquivo de configuração?
<MateusKT4> alguém aí poderia me dar uma ajudinha??
<MateusKT4> sou meio novo na área linux
<MateusKT4> estava querendo saber como instalar programas
<MateusKT4> no windows ´w mais fácil
<MateusKT4> mas quero sair do windows por causa dos vírus constantes
<MateusKT4> alguém aí
<MateusKT4> qualquer pessoa
<MateusKT4> pode me ajudar?????
<MateusKT4> por favor?
<MateusKT4> can anyone help me?
<MateusKT4> please!!!
<pokemonn> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pokemonn> canal morto
<pokemonn> fui
<rsser> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - Service Pack 1 (6.1.7601) up: 10hrs 42mins 37secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (x64) at 1598MHz (13% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 1.00GB res: 1366x768 32bit 59Hz ram: 1742/3055.1MB (57.03%) [||||||----] hdd: C:\ 2.9GB/46.65GB D:\ 49.24GB/215.5GB E:\ 6.72GB/93.4GB F:\ 6.78GB/92.84GB G:\ 43.88GB/242.12GB H:\ 8.45GB/240.68GB
<rsser> I:\ 129.64GB/205.08GB J:\ 496.83GB/726.43GB net: VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter - 100MB/s 0B In 2.29MB Out
<rsser> wow
<tiagoscd> povo, saindo aqui
<tiagoscd> boa noite o/
<trash_> hello
<trash_> alguem ai
<rsser> sim
<rsser> boa noite
<digimon> e ae
<digimon> putada
<fundadorinsulta> bom dia
<fundadorinsulta> alguem online?
<mateus> alguem sabe como entrar em canal por cidades?
<paladinn> ./list *cidade
<paladinn> qual o melhor window manager e mais dahora q ta tendo no ubuntu ??
<mateus> valeu
<mateus> obrigado
<go_mtz_rs> BOM DIA GENTE...
<andretyn> go_mtz_rs, o/
<go_mtz_rs> Hora do primeiro café do dia...^^
<andretyn> go_mtz_rs, cai da cama hoje, acordei as 5:00 :))
<paladinn> ae qual wm vcs usam
<andretyn> LXDE, Unity 2D, console quando dah...
<paladinn> legal, vo instalar o ubuntu no meu note... nunca usei
<andretyn> paladinn, console, vc dah um Ctrl+Alt+F1, e tah nele:-D
<andretyn> paladinn, pra voltar, vc dah um Ctrl+Alt+F7;-D
<paladinn> valeu
<L88os> bom dia
<paladinn> uia ja pego rede wi fi aki
<paladinn> bom dia L88os
<L88os> alguém indica um bom livro para aprender Python?
<paladinn> eu indico a documentação mesmo
<paladinn> e o resto vc tira duvida em listas
<andretyn> OReilly.Learning.Python.4th.Edition.Oct.2009.pdf
<rony> diaaa
<andretyn> OReilly.Learning.Python.4th.Edition.Oct.2009.pdf, L88os
<andretyn> deve ter mais novo, mas isso vc deve ver, L88os
<rony> #l88os: tem o use a cabeça
<L88os> valeu, vou dar outra pesquisada.
<jxajro> Boa tarde a todos! O MarconM está ai?
<paladinn> ele esta ocupado, quer deixar recado ?
<MrBoss> bom dia
<go_mtz_rs> buenas boss
<MarconM> boa tarde
<rony> daeee
<rony> tardee
<MarconM> \o
<rony> alguem ai ta usando o 12.10?
<MarconM> eun ao
<MarconM> =)
<xGrind> rony, vc esta usando qual versao do Ubuntu?
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Fisico> vamos ver se essa semana eu preciso de refazer mais uma vez essa @#!@#@
<Rudolf> Fisico: pra quando?
<Fisico> falta 1 mes, mas eu estou refazendo isso faz uns 3 meses já
<Rudolf> e eu ainda nas provinhas
<Fisico> uma dureza Rudolf
<Fisico> vamos montar uma empresa de qq coisa para nós Rudolf e sair dessa vida?
<Rudolf> esse "qq coisa" não rola
<Rudolf> to aprendendo isso estudando estratégia
<Fisico> Rudolf é complicado msm
<Rudolf> Fisico: estou te zuando
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Fisico> rsrsrs
<Rudolf> Fisico: rapaz
<Rudolf> Fisico: resolvi o problema de super aquecimento
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: ar-comprimido
<Fisico> qual?
<Fisico> qual Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Fisico: qual o que?
<Fisico> qual problema do ar-comprimido Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não problema, solução
<Rudolf> Fisico: sujeira estava entupindo cooler do notebook
<Rudolf> Fisico: ligava ele em 70°
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> 70 é muito hein Rudolf, perigoso derreter
<Rudolf> Fisico: superaquecia fácil
<Rudolf> Fisico: nao derrete
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas gasta o material, como bem sabemos
<Rudolf> Fisico: diminui vida util
<Fisico> hehe
<Fisico> sim
<_S4MUR4I_> blower >>> lata de ar comprimido
<_S4MUR4I_> veja
<_S4MUR4I_> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-435993120-soprador-de-ar-e-aspirador-de-po-para-computadores-600w-_JM
<Rudolf> slipky: essa mesmo
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> _S4MUR4I_: dessas mesmo
<Rudolf> _S4MUR4I_: chegou  a sair chumaço de sujeira
<_S4MUR4I_> Rudolf: já tou a procura de uma com 1200w
<_S4MUR4I_> só que tá osso de achar
<MrBoss> alguém conhece algum site bom pra baixar legendas ?
<L88os> MrBoss: insubs
<L88os> Ursinha: alguma dica de livro sobre python?
<alvaro> Poderiam me indicar algum programa do Ubuntu, para criação de Realidae aumentada ?
<Rudolf> alvaro: blender
<alvaro> está no repositorios?
<alvaro> Te agradeço Rudolf.  :D
<go_mtz_rs> boa tarde a todos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: tarde
<go_mtz_rs> buenas Rudolf ^^
<go_mtz_rs> #ubuntu-br-rs
<go_mtz_rs> ops
<pauloolhos> Bacula é considerado o melhor software de backup.
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: pode crer bot
<pauloolhos> è Software Livre
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: pois é
<tiagoscd> buenas turma :)
<Barna> buenas
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e ae pedrão
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: pedrão? ehauehauehau
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: zueira
<tiagoscd> sim sim
<tiagoscd> :)
<pauloolhos> Ola
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> pessoal, acho que vou conseguir cumprir minha promessa do papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> esta semana deve ficar pronta a página de cadastro
<tiagoscd> lol
<go_mtz_rs> lol
<paladinn> ae
<Rudolf> hau!
<paladinn> como faço pra abrir a pasta pessoal como root
<rony> #paladdin dá um sudo
<rony> tipo sudo nautilus e usa a interface grafica
<Rudolf> aff
<Rudolf> paladinn: su -
<Rudolf> paladinn: já cai na pasta pessoal do root
<paladinn> nunca usei ubuntu, desculpa galera !!
<Rudolf> alias, pasta não
<Rudolf> diretório
<paladinn> como coloco atalho fixo no lançador ?
<Rudolf> paladinn: tentou com o botão direito do mouse sobre o local?
<paladinn> calma
<Rudolf> to calmo
<paladinn> queria colocar o link do sublime text 2 no lançador
<paladinn> como posso fazer Rudolf
<paladinn> keria colocar no lançador um atalho pro ubuntu-tweak como posso fazer
<Rudolf> nem imagino o que seja "sublime text" ou "ubuntu-tweak"
<rony> #paladinn no sido do viva o linux tem umas dicas sobre isso
<rony> =]
<pauloolhos> oi
<Rudolf> paladinn: oi
<pauloolhos> ola rony
<digimon> «Rudolf» vc ja foi corno?
<pauloolhos> aff
<pauloolhos> poxa digimon
<Rudolf> digimon: ?
<pauloolhos> pegou pesado
<digimon> q pesado?
<paladinn> kkk
<Rudolf> digimon: não entendi o que te levou a fazer esta pergunta
<Rudolf> digimon: ah, és tu xuxuco
<Rudolf> digimon: achei que estávamos em paz
<digimon> Rudolf estamos
<digimon> to brincando
<digimon> malz
<Rudolf> digimon: suusa
<pauloolhos> oi
<paladinn> e o exercito brasileiro digimon
<digimon> minha maquina
<digimon> ta tunada
<digimon> a lot
<digimon> fiz umas conf no postfix
<digimon> pra nao lagar
<digimon> diminui o tempod a fila
<digimon> e talz
<digimon> ficou filé
<Rudolf> digimon: mas não está logando nada?
<jxajro> olá a todos...boa noite...o MarconM tá aqui???
<jxajro> alguém tem contato com ele?
<go_mtz_rs> boa noite a todos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: noite
<go_mtz_rs> buenas rudolf ^^
<go_mtz_rs> cara...tenho que concorda coma ursinha...
<go_mtz_rs> o python é lindo *-*
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: yeap
<Rudolf> se o é
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: mas é perigosa
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: no sentido que pode te tornar um "Lazzy Developer"
<go_mtz_rs> lazzy?
<go_mtz_rs> what is lazzy?:
<Rudolf> lazy
<Rudolf> forgado
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkk
<go_mtz_rs> impossivel...o java não deixa
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: ah, então
<Rudolf> tá de boa
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiue
<Rudolf> mas python funciona muito bem
<go_mtz_rs> sim...nossa cara...cheguei com a cabeça cheia hoje
<go_mtz_rs> tava mexendo com umas programação de bbinario
<go_mtz_rs> quanse pirei de tarde
<go_mtz_rs> ai cheguei e fui brincar no python *-*
<go_mtz_rs> vc é de onde rudolf?
<digimon> Rudolf logando
<digimon> ta
<digimon> mais akele tempo da fila
<digimon> q geralmente é de 5 dias
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: sp
<digimon> mudei pra 600 segundos
<digimon> então ele nao ta travando email
<digimon> na fila
<digimon> ta enviando suave
<digimon> enviei uns 500 mil emails ja
<Rudolf> fear!
<digimon> as x dou 1 teste
<digimon> enviando pro meu gmail
<digimon> ta filé
<digimon> so q ta demorando umas 2 horas
<digimon> pra ser entregue
<digimon> kkk
<Rudolf> graylist provavelmente
<digimon> é
<digimon> mais ela vai limpar
<digimon> a lista de espera
<digimon> Rudolf to desistindo desse lance de loja virtual
<digimon> envio envio
<digimon> da uns 2 mil 3 mil acessos
<digimon> diarios na loja
<digimon> e ninguem compra
<digimon> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<go_mtz_rs> cara...kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<digimon> e olha q os meus preços
<digimon> ta melhor q meus concorrentes
<digimon> mais eu acho q o site ta feio
<digimon> vo ve se pago 1 designer
<digimon> pra bolar algo bacana
<go_mtz_rs> manda o endereço do site ai
<digimon> é loja feminina
<digimon> na vdd é da minha esposa
<go_mtz_rs> hmmm ah ta
<digimon> essa porra de loja da odio
<digimon> cara
<digimon> nego vendendo mais caro
<digimon> q a gente
<digimon> e vendendo em kilos
<Rudolf> digimon: nem me fale
<Rudolf> digimon: não tenho feeling para venda
<digimon> eu e ela com preços 40 % mais baratos
<digimon> e nao vende
<digimon> nao sei se é o pagseguro
<digimon> q keima
<digimon> pq pagseguro parece amaador
<tarzxvf> se tiver enviando spam não vai vender mesmo
<go_mtz_rs> digimon divulgação e propaganda no face ajuda muito
<digimon> Rudolf ja trampou
<go_mtz_rs> MUITO MESMO
<digimon> com ecomerce?
<digimon> tarzxvf mais eu acho trivial
<digimon> a ricardo eletro
<digimon> spama todo dia
<Rudolf> digimon: nops
<digimon> e eu nunca fiz compra la
<digimon> e recebo todo dia uns 2 ou 3 propaganda
<digimon> no meu email deles
<Rudolf> digimon: meu canal até hoje é under the hood
<tarzxvf> digimon, e tu nunca comprou lá?
<digimon> tarzxvf nunca
<digimon> nem fiz cadastro
<digimon> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tarzxvf> psé, spam nao funciona :)
<Rudolf> pagseguro
<Rudolf> já comprei
<digimon> recebo uns 10 dessas lojas grandes
<Rudolf> sem problema
<digimon> tarzxvf eu to pensando
<digimon> em pegar akele sistema da redecard e visa
<digimon> proprios
<digimon> e gerar boleto proprio
<digimon> criar 1 conta juridica em algum banco desses
<digimon> e por pra gerar o boleto
<digimon> como pessoa juridica
<tarzxvf> digimon, tenta adwords, vai ter mais chances de vender...
<digimon> fica mais profissional
<digimon> tarzxvf adwords
<digimon> é caro
<digimon> meu site da visit
<digimon> so nao vende
<digimon> e tem preço
<digimon> eu to axando q é o designer
<digimon> pq meti o opencart la
<digimon> e takei 1 template pronto
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<olnei> Bom dia a todos! Estou com duas coisinhas chatas acontecendo no 13.10. 1 a rolagem das páginas não está funcionando, não dá para desmarcar opção na config do touchpad 2 as áreas de trabalho estão contíguas. Para ilustrar  : http://imageshack.com/scaled/800x600/812/cqak.png
<KobraKao> o ubuntu ja suporta btrfs ?
<hggdh> KobraKao: sim
<KobraKao> eh superior ao ext4?
<feknando> bom dia a todos
<feknando> alguem pode mim ajudar
<hggdh> KobraKao: teoricamente, btrfs pode vir a ser a substituta da ext4. ja' e' estavel (mais ou menos). E' mais rapida que ext4, na maioria dos casos
<hggdh> KobraKao: e' extremamente recomendado manter backups atualizados, entretanto :-)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
<JoBArTe_Skuld> meu medo de testar coisas novas é isto XD
<hggdh> feknando: se nao nos apresentar teu problema, ninguem podera' ajudar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara, eu realmente gosto do lighttpd, mas se eu não conseguir resolver o problema, terei que migrar para o nginx :|
<KobraKao> hggdh bora resolver problema do teclado americano ? kkkk vc tem esse problema ne ? eu tbm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> uai, existe um problema assim?
<hggdh> KobraKao: eu tenho este problema quando logo do trabalho (e nao posso alterar a configuracao do sistema). De casa funciona bem
<KobraKao> sabe como consigo configurar ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o único problema q eu tenho com teclado é no vnc, não sei dizer o porque, mas ele não envia o "?", independente de ser da tecla ou do altgr + w
<JoBArTe_Skuld> \o/
<hggdh> KobraKao: seleccione (na configuracao do teclado) US Internacional, e coloque como default
<hggdh> (bem, isto serve para mim, ja' que meus teclados sao US
<KobraKao> é isso ai
<KobraKao> ç ççç
<KobraKao> hehehe o meu era alternative internacional
<fernandes__> Boa tarde.
<fernandes__> Uma placa mae minha aqui deu problema e tinha um HD de 500G nela, eu to tentando montar ele aqui mas o sistema n'ao o reconhece e ele n'ao aparece setado na bios, alguem pode me ajudar
<fernandes__> caiu aqui...
<fernandes__> Alguem pode me responder por favor
<Gabrl> Olá?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tchau
<novato> Boa tarde pessoa..
<novato> Alguem pode me dizer sua opniao, referente a mudar de S.O., do ubuntu para seu pai, o debian?
<zz0> novato: muda logo!
<novato> zz0 : gostei da resposta, mas pq diz isso ?
<zz0> novato: estabilidade, simplicidade, pedigree entre outras...
<novato_> maneiro zz0, quero mudar essa semana ainda
<novato_> gostei dele em VM, como padrao deve ser melhor de bom.
<zz0> novato_: ubuntu -> debian -> evolucao
<zz0> novato_: ubuntu -> mint -> conforto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: existe o zorinOS tbem
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu achei ele uma boa ponte entre o tipico usuário de windows e sua primeira relação com linux
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: aí ja vira fork do fork do fork...
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: ja acho o mint fork do fork...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas é XD
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> assim que o cinamon ficar legal no debian eu vou pra la
<JoBArTe_Skuld> gosto do ubuntu, mas com estas paradas recentes que ficar entupindo o SO de ads e outras putarias da amazon
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hoje eu uso o 12.04 com gnome e tirei tudo o que tinha de 'estranho' ao sistema
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas quem me garante que ainda não tem um backdoor falando pra amazon q eu quero comprar um surface :|
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: gosto desse canal do ubuntu pelo movimento mas nunca usei ubuntu, nunca levei ele a serio...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: eu gostei dele até o unity
<JoBArTe_Skuld> acho que foi a versão 11.10 ou 11.04
<JoBArTe_Skuld> quando ele abandonou o gnome
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: instalei ele pra toda minha familia ate o 8.04 depois coloquei o mint em todos...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: mint é bom pra ambiente de devel web?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hoje eu procuro um SO com a flexibilidade para eu devel web, mas com a robustez para aguentar virtualização virtualbox
 * JoBArTe_Skuld as vezes da uma de doido e roda 4 vms de uma vez só
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: ArchLinux, Debian,Fedora
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou rodar o Mint aqui agora em uma VM
 * JoBArTe_Skuld leechando ISo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: mint é debian ou ubuntu based?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> que legal, mint suporta cinnamon!!!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :o
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: cara os caras foram geniais... quando o Ubuntu nasceu ele era compativel com debian certo!? O mint fez um fork do ubuntu compativel com ambos debian e ubuntu
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: mas eles tem por default o Mint fork do Ubuntu e o Mint Debian fork do debian direto... mas mantiveram o lsb compativel de tal forma a permitir repo's, do debian e do ubuntu
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: afinal oq interessa eh poder usar pacotes deb de onde for...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: com certeza, os pacote deb são maravilhosos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não tenho paciente com configure; make; make install :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *paciencia
 * JoBArTe_Skuld gosta de plug and play
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: acho q o mint hj é distro que esta mais no caminho certo para usuarios finais
<JoBArTe_Skuld> instalando...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: uai, ele usa o anaconda pra instalar?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> haha, ele tem moh cara de ser rhel based XD
<zz0> nao.... ubiquity tradicional
<JoBArTe_Skuld> instalando...
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: nunca vi distribuicoes nao baseadas no redhat usarem anaconda
<JoBArTe_Skuld> fedora usa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> CentOS usava
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: repito! nunca vi distribuicoes NAO baseadas em REDHAT usarem anaconda
<KurtKraut> zz0, somos dois.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: hahahahah, foi mal, eu praticamente ignorei o "não" na sua frase
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: minhas formulcoes tendem a ser ao contrario as vezes...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pra server estou achando que vou voltar ao CentOS msm
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld:  por isso o nao foi parar no meio da frase
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: slackware toda vida
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: nunca consegui passar da instalação do slack :s
<JoBArTe_Skuld> seja server ou desktop
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: que isso eh a distro mais simples ate hj tudo ta do mesmo jeito de 10 anos atraz... adoro isso no slackware...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mais simples? ele pedia a IRQ usada na pci3 que tava o fax-modem!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu tinha medo daquilo :s
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: acho q vc ta se enganando... o slackware nao pede configuracao de hardware na instalacao...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: agora o grande legal do slack é que ela não é presa a datas como ubuntu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ela lança a versao quando ela quer
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: nah, me lembro como se fosse ontem
<JoBArTe_Skuld> desisti de usar o slack e parti do conectiva na epoca
 * JoBArTe_Skuld adorava o conectiva
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: simples sim... ao inves de um monte script de um monte de gatilhos vc tem tudo sob controle com 2 scripts simples de startup tradicional via init rc.S rc.M e fim...
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: que coisa mais simples que isso? sem upstart sem quinhentos mil triggers a instalacao default vem ate sem o ramdisk que fica opcional pra vc compilar depois junto com o kernel
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: haha, falou em compilar ja fico com pé para tras :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas reconheço que é legal você definir os parametros de instalação sem gatilhos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> embora não sei porque di***s eu instalaria tudo em /opt
 * JoBArTe_Skuld reiniciando vm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: e hoje o único problema q eu tenho nos meus servers é o bendito lighttpd que ta estourando memoria
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ainda não consegui identificar o problema
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara, cinnamon no mint ficou show de bola!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não sei se trocaria o gnome logo de cara, mas ficou bacana
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: qual é o gerenciador de pacotes do mint?
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: vc ta se referindo a front-end? prq o gerenciador de pacote é o apt
<JoBArTe_Skuld> front-end
<JoBArTe_Skuld> inclusive acho que usei o termo errado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alias, nem sei
<hggdh> provavelmente synaptic serviria
 * JoBArTe_Skuld vendo aqui no ubuntu qual o nome do programa
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: cara... ele tem o synaptic e a mintintall que eh aquele front-end de lojinha
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: mintinstall*
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ele ta rodando redondinho aqui na VM
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e olha que coloquei só 512mb pra ele
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é, to quase desistindo do lighttpd msm
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: usa o nginx
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [zz0]: to quase usando ele msm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o q eu não sei é se ele suporta fcgi com permissões individuais igual o lighty
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou ver que pesquisar again
<feknando> boa tarde a todos, alguem sabe mim dizer onde eu posso baixar o skype?
<Celso> feknando: está usando ubuntu?É só entrar no site do skype e baixar a .deb
<zz0> feknando: so posso tiM diNzer comece pelo site do skype
<feknando> tou usando o ubuntu 13.04 ja vou no site do skype mas ainda nada
<Celso> downloads
<Celso> http://www.skype.com/pt_BR/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<feknando> la nao tem a versao 13.04
<Celso> está usando 32bits ou 64?
<feknando> 64
<Celso> entao baixa a multarch 12.04
<feknando> tou baixando aqui,
<feknando> ja ja eu falo se deu certo
<liberie> tarde
<Celso> tarde
<novato> Boa tarde..
<feknando> <Celso> deu certo
<zz0> tarde
<Celso> feknando: ok
<JoBArTe_Skuld> haha, não entendo como o #nginx tem mais de 500 users mas o canal é mortão
<Celso> não é bot?
<Celso> eggdrop
<JoBArTe_Skuld> aggdrop? isto ainda existe?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *eggdrop
<Celso> aqui mesmo tem
<Celso> varios
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :o
<Celso> e ainda tem tcl que conversa com as pessoas.Parece gente,mas não é
<Celso> hahaaha
<zz0> JoBArTe_Skuld: tenho me esbarrado mais com os suphy's por aí
<JoBArTe_Skuld> que coisa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não vejo um eggdrop la na rizon a tempos
<hggdh> Celso: 4 bots -- 3 de controle (air, chanserv, ubotu-br), e 1 de log (ubuntulog)
<Celso> hggdh: certo
<novato>  alguem me lembra: qual o comando para buscar sessoes em backgound ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o único bot que é usado por la muito é dinoex
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas ai é pra xdcc
<JoBArTe_Skuld> aproveitam e colocam script para ele virar papagaio
<Celso> hggdh: mas tem canais que colocam varios,pra dar impressão que tem muitos usuarios
<hggdh> novato: jobs
<Celso> JoBArTe_Skuld: tem tcl que cria game ou até tipo uma trivia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Celso]: na rizon tem muito disto, mas é script convencional associado ao cliente de algum usuário por la
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu mesmo devo ter algum aqui (ou não)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cores são proibidas aqui, melhor não
<alobo> ola
<novato> ola alobo
<alobo> pessoal, alguem ja conseguiu instalar o linux ubuntu com o windows 8?
<alobo> ola novato
<Celso> alobo: eu até tentei,mas minha esposa reclamou tanto do win8 que taquei fogo nele e deixei só xubuntu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Celso]: seu preconceituoso, você precisa entender que o Windows 8 é extremamente necessário
<JoBArTe_Skuld> graças a ele muitos estão migrando para linux
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> falar em Windows8, quando eu for comprar meu note novo na dell, ja vi que vai ter tortura ele vir com windows8
<alobo> tentei instalar mas nao criei a área de inicialização do grub e deu pau, e nao possuo a midia de instalação do win 8.Existe uma partição de restauração, tem como eu montar a partição de restauração e dar o boot a partir dela p restaurar alguem sabe?
<Celso> alobo: não veio nenhum CD com o computador pra fazer a recuperação?
<Celso> senao me engano chama recovery
<Celso> cd recovery
<feknando> Celso o skype ta funcionando,  mas quando faço uma chamada de video ele sai
<feknando> sera que falta driver
<Celso> feknando: tenta ver na opção ferramentas se tem como configurar som e video
<alobo> não, infelizmente, os computadores estão vindo com uma partição de restauração, no win 8 vc acessa o setup e chama esta possibilidade, dai ele restaura. O q acontece é q eu não consigo dar o boot p entrar no win 8 e conseuentemente nao consigo acessar a partição de restauração.
<Celso> feknando: eu nao uso skype
<feknando> tou tomando uma surra de linux
<feknando> kkkk
<Celso> feknando: faz parte do aprendizado
<feknando> troquei de sistema hoje pq ja tava cansado do win 7
<Celso> antigamente qdo. usava linux e windows no mesmo HD eu usava o lilo do slackware
<Celso> grub deve ter uma maneira
<Celso> feknando: bacana
<Celso> feknando: só nao pode desistir na promeiro problema
<feknando> tou achando que falta driver de video
<zz0> alobo:  o grub2 ja faz a deteccao automatica de outros sistemas operacionais e cria o fakeroot para a inicializacao do rwindows... Mas os novos computadores estao usando efi entao acredito q esse seja o problema
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [feknando]: o que faz tu pensar que nós nunca levamos surra do linux tbem? XD
<feknando> linux é coisa que doido e eu quero fazer parte dessa doidera tb
<alobo> zz0, na instalação do ubuntu, sta gerando um erro na hora de criar a partição do grub, nesse momento minha maquina nao boota mais.
<zz0> feknando: eu tenho uma teoria imversa sobre isso...
<feknando> e ainda com uma galera masssa, que dah pra trocar muitas ideias
<zz0> feknando: *inversa*
<zz0> alobo: no setup vc desabilitou o secureboot?
<alobo> vou recisar mesmo de uma mida do win. Achei q conseguiria restaurar com algum outro procedimento.
<Celso> feknando: dificilmente eu uso camera ,porque sou muito feio.Prefiro usar o pidgin onde fica em um só aplicativo meus contatos do facebook,msn,talk e twitter
<zz0> alobo: nao entendi... precisar de uma midia do rwin pra q?
<dtcrshr> http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamOS/
<dtcrshr> viram essa? c pa vai ser um ubuntu tuned
<alobo> desativei, configurei para dar o boot, por cd ou pendrive, o sistem da o boot pelo pendrive, funciona, o problema e q na instalação quando ele vai criar o grub, da erro, a instalação falha.
<dtcrshr> alobo: mas ele chega a instalar o sistema, so nao rola o grub?
<alobo> isso
<dtcrshr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dtcrshr> faz um disco desse
<alobo> no ubuntu 13
<dtcrshr> depois de instalar e pede pra ele reconstruir o grub olhando de fora
<alobo> vc precisa criar uma area de bios alguma coisa...rs...
<dtcrshr> poe ele no seu pendrive ai que vc pos o ubuntu
<dtcrshr> usa o yumi
<dtcrshr> pra por os 2 se nao conseguir
<dtcrshr> cara, se a bios tiver apontando pra dar boot no disco, esse cara vai criar um gerenciador de boot nele e varrer pra por os sistemas instalados
<dtcrshr> é bem simplao e funcional, tenta ai
<dtcrshr> tomando por base que ambos estao instalados
<dtcrshr> se vc conseguir entrar no ubuntu tbm da pra vc instalar ele no sistema
<dtcrshr> ai so rodar e jaz
<feknando> Celso vou dah um pesquisada por aqui, se eu nao tiver sucesso, volto e pergunto a voces.
<Celso> feknando: certo
<Celso> feknando: instalou em um notebook?
<feknando> foi sim
<Celso> durante a instalação ele nao mostrou voce pela camera,para criar uma imagen sua pra sessão de login do sistema?
<feknando> rapaz eu tava tao ansioso pra mexer no sistema que nem prestei atencao.rsrs
<alobo> dtcrshr vlw
<Celso> feknando: instala o cheese
<Celso> ve se a webcam funciona nele
<Celso> se funcionar nele com certeza vai funcionar no skype
<Celso> essa webcams novas , a grande maioria funciona
<feknando> tou instalando
<Celso> bom
<Celso> o papo tá bom mas vou trabaia
<Celso> inté
<feknando> inté
<alobo> celso vlw
<Marcos> boa tarde galera.
<Marcos> Estou precisando montar um servidor de mail pelo qmail.
<Marcos> Será que alguém pode me ajuda.
<Marcos> ?
<socram> galera estou precisando montar um servido de mail pelo qmail, será que alguém pode me ajuda.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<hggdh> Marcos: http://www.qmailrocks.org/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Marcos]: se você não quer trabalho, Yuno host, caso queira, link acima
<Marcos> JoBArTe_Skuld, vc saber de algum tutorial português?
<wcarmona> ola eu ganhei uma revista com o ubuntu 8.1 e instalei
<wcarmona> porem ele não atualiza para o 10
<wcarmona> ops é 8.4 a vesão
<hggdh> wcarmona: e' 8.10. Ja' esta' obsoleto faz anos
<hggdh> ok
<KurtKraut> wcarmona, essa versão é bem antiga e as instruções sobre como atualizar que você encontrar hoje provavelmente não servem para ele.
<hggdh> 8.04. Poderias dar um upgrade para a 10.04 *apenas*
<KurtKraut> wcarmona, A melhor opção para você é baixar e instalar uma versão mais nova, a 13.04 é a mais recente.
<hggdh> mas, francamente, melhor largar tudo, e instalar a 12.04
<wcarmona> isso ja me ajudaria muito
<wcarmona> como faço o upgrade para o 10
<wcarmona> ?
<hggdh> wcarmona: so
<hggdh> so' para registro, a 10.04 tambem ja' esta' obsoleta (para desktop)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Marcos: ele é autoinstalavel igual o ubuntu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :P
 * JoBArTe_Skuld se sentindo uma conexão utp
<hggdh> mas... poderias tentar. Proximo upgrade teria que ser para a 12.04 (e nehuma outra, uma versao LTS so' e' upgradable para a  versao seguinte -- neste caso, a 10.10, tambem obsoleta -- ou a proxima LTS)
<wcarmona> ok vou baixar a mais recente e instalar obrigado
<hggdh> mas, francamente, seria melhor instalar ou a LTS (12.04, recomendado), ou a 13.04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Danilo> Boa tarde a todos! Alguém pode me ajudar com a instalação de um Ubuntu ? Ele não carrega a interface gráfica nem na instalação , nem rodando o Live
<astroo-> Danilo  ola
<Danilo> Olá , pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> nao sei, da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Danilo> ok !
<astroo-> poe os dados todos em questao
<PAULO> OLA BOA NOITE, IFORMAÇÃO PARA A INSTALÇAO DO UBUNTU NO NOT HP PAVILIAN ZE4900
<astroo-> ola
<PAULO> sou fã do ubuntu
<PAULO> mas estou com problemas no rede sem fio
<PAULO> não acho drivers compativeis
<feknando> Boa noite a todos
<Julinux> feknando, Boa Noite
<astroo-> ola
<maikel> olá a todos
<maikel> instalei o zorin os que é na verdade um ubuntu 12.04 remasterizado
<astroo-> ola
<maikel> e logo em seguida instalei o ambiente gráfico kde
<maikel> mas algumas coisas ainda continuam em inglês
<maikel> mesmo eu tendo instalado o kde-l10ptbr
<maikel> o que eu tenho de fazer a fim de traduzir tudo?
<maikel> desde já agradeço
<feknando> alguem está com problema de travamento do video IntelGraphics Media accelertor
<maikel> olá a todos
<astroo-> ola
<maikel> instalei o zorin
<maikel> que é um remaster do ubuntu
<maikel> e logo apos instalei o kde
<maikel> mas algumas coisas continuam em ingles
<maikel> tem algum jeito de eu traduzir todo o sistema?
<maikel> antecipadamente agradeço
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<maikel> ok é que minha conexão caiu
<maikel> aí coloquei de novo a resposta, agradeço
<maikel> a pergunta, desculpe
<maikel> hehhehe
<astroo-> feknando> alguem está com problema de travamento do video IntelGraphics Media accelertor  foi so isso em resposta
<feknando> na verdade eu que tou com esse problema >astroo
<astroo-> ok
<Celso> na verdade esse travamento acontece no uso da camera pelo skype
<Celso> fica mais facil de alguem que teve este problema poder ajudar
<Celso> eu nao uso skype e nem camera
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-24
<master> ola
<master> alguem
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> estou sempre
<master> legal vc é de onde
<master> ??
<astroo-> Portugal
<master> ok sou de brasil-sc
<astroo-> ok
<master> sou novo com o sistema ubuntu ainda nao sei todos os comando mais
<master> é chow de bola
<Adolfo> oi estou precisando da chave de produto do Ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<Adolfo> pod me ajudar
<Adolfo> por favor
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Julinux> Adolfo, opa
<Julinux> diga ai
<Adolfo> estou utilizando pela primeira vez
<Adolfo> o ubuntu
<Adolfo> gostei muito
<Adolfo> mas estou precisando
<Adolfo> do numero do serial dele
<Julinux> tente escrever tudo em apenas uma linha de acordo com as regras do canal
<Adolfo> pra baixar os programas
<Julinux> serial?
<Adolfo> isto
<Julinux> Cara, desconheço que Ubuntu seja pago
<Julinux> que eu saiba ele é Software Livre
<Adolfo> ja informo minha situação
<Julinux> Você comprou um computador que já veio com Ubuntu é isso?
<Adolfo> estou formatando o netebook novamente
<Julinux> Você pode usar a Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<Adolfo> ñ veio com o windows 7
<Julinux> que por padrão já vem na dash
<Adolfo> quando terminar lhe informo direitinho
<Julinux> Ok
<angelool> olá comunidade
<astroo-> ola
<angelool> alguem consegue me ajudar? instalei hoje o ubuntu 13.04 no entanto está travando mto
<angelool> instalei do zero, a partir do cd
<Adolfo> olha, coloquei para rodar um video em .avi
<Adolfo> pedio para autetificar
<Adolfo> como faço
<Barna> Adolfo, olá!
<Adolfo> ola
<Barna> Adolfo, acabei de ler o q escreveu desdo começo.
<Adolfo> oq faço
<Barna> Adolfo, não estou conseguindo entender essa chave q vc ta precisando!
<Barna> Adolfo, o ubunto é 100% gratis, por isso não precisa chave de registro etc...
<Barna> Adolfo, sera q ele não ta pedindo a senha de super usuario? aquela q vc colocou na hora de instalar o ubuntu
<Adolfo> ñ esta rodando video em .AVI ae esta pedindo  pra mim baixar um programa coloquei para baixar, so q para baixar esta pedindo uma autentificação
<Barna> Adolfo, certo, é a senha mesmo! foi vc que instalou o ubuntu ai?
<Adolfo> foi sim agorinha
<Adolfo> é a senha q coloquei no usuario
<Barna> Adolfo, isso
<Barna> Adolfo, qual ubuntu vc instalou?
<Adolfo> 13.04
<Barna> Adolfo, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-13-04.html
<Barna> Adolfo, funcionou a senha?
<Adolfo> pera ae
<Marcos> galera estou tentando instala o qmail para montar um servido de email.
<Marcos> e tenho uma dúvida;
<Marcos> tenho que ter um servido de dominio?
<Marcos> tenho que configura os hosts?
<Marcos> o que faço primeiro.
<Barna> nossa Marcos, nessa vc me pegou!
<Barna> é capas q no canal ##networking-br eles saibam te ajudar tb!
<Marcos> é cara pois já estou desde da semana passada tentando instalar e nada
<Marcos> serio eles pode fazer algo
<Barna> eu num manjo absolutamente nada de rede, dns, dominio etc....
<Marcos> blz
<Marcos> tentarei lá.
<Marcos> valeu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mutantez> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BUtkpsWCMAAB_uF.jpg
<Rubem> Bom dia Senhores!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Rubem]: oyahou
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ta ai uma pergunta que não fiz ainda
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é possível mudar uma pasta do usuário de criptografada para descriptografada?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: se este usuario esta' a usar ecryptfs, podes decriptografar *tudo*
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: sim, mas é possível mudar o estado dela no sistema? ou é simplesmente descriptografar tudo e substituir?
<hggdh> tens que decryptografar tudo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> haha, e nem sei que estou usando encryptfs
<JoBArTe_Skuld> estou usando aquela opção da instalação do ubuntu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> deve ser ela XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> CentOS é mais cabulosa, vc encripta a pasta home do usuário e a pasta / tbem, ou seja, para iniciar o sistema vc tem que fornecer a senha!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> XD
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: sao duas opcoes diferentes -- cryptografia via ecryptfs, e do disco inteiro. Basicamente qualquer disto decente de linux pode fazer ambos
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4950/how-to-stop-using-built-in-home-directory-encryption
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: valeu, vou dar uma lida agora
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: se eu não me engano a encriptação é fornecida pelo proprio kernel não?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: vc conheçe algum script para iniciar um serviço caso ele esteja parado?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: como assim? Boot time?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: nah, vou fazer um shell script aqui
<JoBArTe_Skuld> meu lighttpd ta sendo morto direto por estouro de pilha
<JoBArTe_Skuld> estou sem tempo pra descobrir o que é
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então pelo menos deixar um script no cron para startar ele caso não esteja ativo eu quero fazer :s
 * JoBArTe_Skuld esta estudando a migração pro nginx
<gabezao> faz um shell script que utilize o netstat para filtrar JoBArTe_Skuld
<gabezao> caso não esteja bindando a porta
<gabezao> restart
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [gabezao]: nestat seria melhor do que verificar o /var/run/ligttpd/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [gabezao]: nestat seria melhor do que verificar o /var/run/ligttpd?
<gabezao> se ele tiver um arquivo de lock, melhor ainda
<gabezao> test -f /var/run/ligttpd || restart
<AnonN-1> deepweb
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [gabezao]: pra arquivo é -e neh?
<AnonN-1> náo
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: test -f vai verificar se o arquivo fornecido existe
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: obrigado, mas não vai rolar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o arquivo de pid continua la mesmo depois de matado o processo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou testar pelo ps
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: claro. O processo morreu, o arquivo com o pid vai continuar la'
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: mas, pelo menos, tens o pid para verificar
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: ps -p $(cat /var/run/lighthttp/pid)
<hggdh> ou whatever e' o nome do arquivo com o pid
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: que interessante como tem várias formas de resolver o problema no linux :3
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu fiz foi ps -A | grep lighttpd
<JoBArTe_Skuld> X
<JoBArTe_Skuld> xD
<Pentium2266> oi
<Pentium2266> alguem ae?
<Pentium2266> olá
<hggdh> Pentium2266: varias pessoas estao por aqui...
<pysc1c04n0ny__> ola
<pysc1c04n0ny__> faz um tempo que estou com 12.04,sera que vale apena trocar pa 13.10?
<pysc1c04n0ny__> ouvi dizer que o 13 naum é tão bom como 12.04
<pysc1c04n0ny__> alguem
<pysc1c04n0ny__> ?
<hggdh> pysc1c04n0ny__: 13.10 e' uma versao de testes, em preparacao para a proxima LTS (12.04)
<hggdh> pysc1c04n0ny__: eu recomendo manter a 12.04
<pysc1c04n0ny__> então eu gostei mto do 12.04
<pysc1c04n0ny__> e nao penso em trocar
<pysc1c04n0ny__> na verdade faz uns 3 anos que troquei para linux em vez do win
<pysc1c04n0ny__> e agora eu vejo o qnto é bom ter um linux
<pysc1c04n0ny__> des de qndo troquei nunca mais paquei internet
<pysc1c04n0ny__> obrigado pela indicação e espero entrar mais no irc pois não me comunico cm ninguem,o anonimato me pertence
<pysc1c04n0ny__> uso bt5 gnome ou bt5r3 kde? achei bt5r3 mto pesado,e não deu mto certo no meu laptop
<hggdh> pysc1c04n0ny__: lamento, mas nao sei o que e' bt5
<pysc1c04n0ny__> back track
<hggdh> bem backtrack nao mais e' desenvolvido. De qualquer forma, nao e' adequado para uso generico
<Francila> Boa tarde como consigo um cd do ubunto, minha internet é muito lenta pra baixar
<pysc1c04n0ny> ola
<pysc1c04n0ny_> um
<feknando> Boa tarde a todos.
<feknando> Preciso de uma ajudinha, estou com o ubuntu 13.04, so que tem um problema o aplicativo skype na chamada de video nao passa mais do que 10 segundo funcionando. Alguem ja deparou com esse tipo de problema ai?
<feknando> e poderia mim ajudar na solução.
<rlajunior> boa tarde pessoal ! Queria saber se vocẽs poderiam me dar uma ajuda, quando instalei o ubuntu a barra lateral fica com as aplicações sem as imagens com ponto de interrogação no lugar,  como trabalho com ks queria saber onde fica isso no SO para colocar a imagem .. agradeço a ajuda
<Lucas_> olá
<Lucas_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Lucas_> estou com uma duvida
<Lucas_> devo deixar o ufw ativo ou desativado?
<Lucas_> devo instalar um antivirus?
<hggdh> Lucas_: quanto ao ufw -- ativo
<hggdh> quanto a antivirus: nao sei. Eu nao uso
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Lucas_]: depende
<JoBArTe_Skuld> normalmente deixo desativado se estou dentro de uma rede segura, mas por padrão, deixamos ligado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> antivirus no linux ainda tem pouco uso, mas segurança nunca é demais
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ufw é uma maravilha da engenharia moderna XD
 * JoBArTe_Skuld nunca teve paciencia para decorar as paradas do iptables :s
<EdUaRdO_> posso tirar uma duvida, ou precisa ser só pelo forum?
<hggdh> EdUaRdO_: pergunte. Se alguem souber (e estiver disponivel), teras resposta(s)
<Lucas_> vlw gente ! mas assim, quais as regras basicas que vocs deixam no ufw ?
<EdUaRdO_> estou com o ubuntu 12.10 e meu skype nao fica mais na parte superior junto com o painel aonde há wifi, relogio e etc, já procurei em vários lugares mas não achei solução
<hggdh> Lucas_: o default (inbound bloqueado, outbound permitido) e' bom o suficiente
<Lucas_> ok ! vlw !
<alex____> Boa tarde, alguém estaria disposto a tirar uma dúvida?
<Lucas_> cara, meu note é hp, eu não consigo de jeito nenhum instalar o HP SimplePass... para o leitor biometrico funcionar
<hggdh> !alguem | alex____
<ubotu-br> alex____: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<alex____> Estou montando um server para Asterisk indicam o Ubuntu para o mesmo ou não?
<dtcrshr> alguem pode me ajudar nesse erro? é uma isntalaçãõ nova ate, nada de ppa foi adicionado e tals, mas n deixa instalar nada nem remover
<dtcrshr> http://pastebin.com/cytmKuzs
<JoBArTe_Skuld> !alguem | hggdh
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> que legal XD
<CyL> !bot | JoBArTe_Skuld
<ubotu-br> JoBArTe_Skuld: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<dtcrshr> valeo JoBArTe_Skuld mas no #ubuntu me ajudaram prontamente
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dtcrshr]: ?
<dtcrshr> sem responder o ask to ask, so perguntei nos dpois por educação  / dump em portugues
<dtcrshr> mas se vc nem leu o log e nao sabe me ajudar tudo bem, so falar
<dtcrshr> mesmo assim obrigado!
<dtcrshr> beijos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> what?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não entendi
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não compreendi o porque da hostilidade gratuita, mas deixa pra la :P
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [CyL]: é, me falaram que tinha um bot em eggdrop por aqui
<dtcrshr> sauve man, sem crise
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não sabia que era logo o operador
<CyL> JoBArTe_Skuld: Não é um eggdrop, é um supy
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :O
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [CyL]: legal
<CyL> dtcrshr: O Openoffice estava aberto quando vc atualizou?
<dtcrshr> nao man, caiu a força
<dtcrshr> ai os .deb no /apt/cache estavam corrompidos, apaguei geral e atualizei dnovo
<CyL> dtcrshr: Já resolveu?
<dtcrshr> ja man, valeu!
<dtcrshr> po JoBArTe_Skuld era pro alex mals
<dtcrshr> dislexia de ler na pressa pensei que o !alguem era pra mim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dtcrshr]: nah, tranquilo, eu não entendi nada do que aconteceu mesmo XD
<carlos__> Boa Tarde, preciso de uma ajuda para rodar um ISO de jogo, ja esta emulado o ISO, porem estou com dificuldades para "rodar" o jogo, alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<Elfon> Pessoal, podem me dar um help ;)?
<Elfon> não to conseguindo montar uma pasta no samba
<Elfon> alo?
<Celso> pong
<Elfon> Celso: pode me ajudar com o mount?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Elfon]: vc quer criar um compartilhamento ou montar uma pasta compartilhada na rede?
<Celso> opa
<Celso> Elfon: JoBArTe_Skuld ja está lhe ajudando
<JoBArTe_Skuld> haaa, ele pediu foi a ajuda do Celso, não vou ajudar mais :|
<Celso> haahaha
<JoBArTe_Skuld> xD
<Celso> configurações finais no Xubuntu 13.10 beta
<Celso> rsrsrsr
<JoBArTe_Skuld> uia, saiu o beta tem quanto tempo?
 * JoBArTe_Skuld parado no tempo
<Elfon> ok
 * JoBArTe_Skuld trabalhando no modo extreme go horse
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alias, nem perguntei, nesta rede é permitido o uso do comando /me ?
<Elfon> JoBArTe_Skuld: to querendo montar uma pasta compartilhada pelo windows 7
<Elfon> pq uso o office pelo wine (tema lguns arquivos que nao tem jeito)...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Elfon]: você esta no terminal ou no X?
<Elfon> aí o wine não reconhece
<Elfon> eu to no modo grafico com kde
<JoBArTe_Skuld> putz, pro wine reconhecer é complicado, deixa eu pensar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vc vai ter que montar manual, deixa eu ver aqui
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vc vai abrir o terminal e digitar o comando pra montar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mount -vw -t cifs //pasta/remota/sabe/se/la/aonde /pasta/local
<Celso> vice.....tem tempo que não uso wine
<JoBArTe_Skuld> caso você precise informar usuário e senha
<Elfon> vê se tá certo:               [root@localhost ~]# mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.0.11/D -Back Up/ /home/elfon-rosa/teste/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> -o "user=usuario;password=senha"
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Elfon]: faltou só o -vw
<Elfon> JoBArTe_Skuld: eu acho q tem erro na sitaxe...pq não vai...talvez a pasta que tem espaço no nome
<Elfon> não sei
<JoBArTe_Skuld> para o espaço coloque a barra de escape, "\", D\ -Backup\ Up
<Celso> bom
<JoBArTe_Skuld> embora é preferivel que você compartilhe sem espaços :s
<Celso> vou me preparar pra ir pra casa
<Celso> inté
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Celso]: até
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> JoBArTe_Skuld: pra q serve o -vw
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Elfon]: sabe que eu esqueci, uso a tanto tempo que nem lembro, perai que vou ver
<Elfon> deu esse erro
<Elfon> mount.cifs kernel mount options: ip=192.168.0.11,unc=\\192.168.0.11\D-BackUp,guest,user=fernanda,pass=********
<Elfon> mount error(13): Permission denied
<Elfon> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Elfon]: -vw se não estou enganado é modo verbose e com poder de escrita
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Elfon]: de dois um, ou a senha esta errada ou você esta montando em local aonde você não tem permissão
<Elfon> estranho...o destino fica na home
<Elfon> mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.0.11/D\-Back\Up/ /home/elfon-rosa/teste/ -vw -o user=fernanda;password=SENHA
<Elfon> o diretorio teste tá criado
<Elfon> vai entender
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ah sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tem um erro de sintaxe, desculpe
<Elfon> hmm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> -o username=usuario,password=senha,domain=dominio
<JoBArTe_Skuld> domain somente se tiver domínio
<Elfon> tipow...workgroup?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sim, mas não é necessário
<JoBArTe_Skuld> só se você tiver um controlador de domínio
<Elfon> tenho nao
<Elfon> rede simples
<JoBArTe_Skuld> enfim, esta é a parte em que eu deixo o recinto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> até
<Elfon> ok
<feknando> boa noite
<pysc1c04n0ny> boa tard aki ainda
<feknando> alguem que usa skype esta tento problema na chamada de video? a minha chamada dura apenas 10 segundos e cai.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<feknando> alguem usa skype e sta funcionando normal?
<feknando> Bom que tiver o problema com o skype que eu esta tendo nesse link terá a solucao: http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/05/instalando-e-rodando-o-skype-42-no.html
<pysc1c04n0ny> meu ip aparece 189.59.100.32.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br no irc,se eu coloco no navegador pede usuario e senha,é a do meu pc? auguem sabe me dizer?e que quero mexer no meu pc remotamente,se naum que devo usar para tal?
<bsk> pysc1c04n0ny: é o IP do seu modem (seu IP público)
<pysc1c04n0ny> então naum é meu usuario e nem minha senha que pede entao?
<bsk> pysc1c04n0ny: não, é o usuário e senha do painel de administração do modem
<bsk> geralmente é admin/admin, admin/password, admin/sem senha
<pysc1c04n0ny> hamm,consigo entrar em alguns que estao defaul
<pysc1c04n0ny> é que pego net de varias redes
<pysc1c04n0ny> entao nunca é o mesmo
<pysc1c04n0ny> ola
<Alexandre> Gostaria de saber como alterar as propriedades da barra do lançador do Ubuntu 13.04
<Alexandre> nunca usei este irc.. nao sei como funciona
<Alexandre> alguem pode me ajudar..
<ubuntero> Alexandre, neste canal você pergunta e espera que alguem vai responder se souber e quando puder, não pergunte se alguém pode te ajudar
<ubuntero> Alexandre, que tipo de alteração quer fazer?
<Alexandre> obrigado.. pela dica. desculpe a falha... gostaria de saber como posso inserir itens na barra.. nao lembro o nome do aplicativo mais gostaria de inserir ele ali...
<ubuntero> o programa aparece na pesquisa(dash)?
<Alexandre> gostaria de colocar o botão onde aparecem as telas de desktop e eu posso escolher qual ir.. tipo contro setinha pra direita... tem um botão que mostra isso mais nao lembro...
<ubuntero> então vai no menu de configuração que está no canto superior direito
<ubuntero> vai em configurações do sistema
<Alexandre> ok estou em configuraçãoes do sistema..
<ubuntero> depois em aparência e vá na aba comportamento e seleciona a opção habilitar espaços de trabalho
<Alexandre> nossa.. que coisa besta da minha parte.. .. era isso. mesmo.. desculpa ai..  mais procurei em tudo quanto era lugar...
<ubuntero> de nada, não está tão na cara assim
<Alexandre> me tire outra duvida.. nunca usei um irc. acesei este aki por engano.. procurando ajuda no ubuntu... o ubuntu tem algum programa de irc que seja facil de usar...
<Alexandre> gostei da ideia e acho que no tempo livre posso tirar dúvidas e quem sabe ajudar tambem...
<astroo-> se usas o firefox usa o chatzilla
<mirqui> estou usando o instantbird , não dá para conectar?
<mirqui> não dá para conectar
<pysc1c04n0ny> uso Xchat
<Francisco_Favaro> Galera, uma dúvida. Um PC em dual boot com Windows 7 e Linux instalados. É possivel remover o windows sem danificar a inicialização do linux ?
<Lucas123> Boa Noite ...
<Lucas123> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Lucas123> depois que eu baixo pacotes da internet.. como eu instalo ?
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> Lucas123, sacaste o pacote manualmente ?
<Lucas123> eu ja baxei os pacotes da internet
<CarteBlanche> qual é a extenção do ficheriro ?
<CarteBlanche> .deb ?
<Lucas123> .rpm
<Lucas123> .bz2
<CarteBlanche> rpm para ubuntu ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tem como vc converter rpm pra dev
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tem como vc converter rpm pra deb
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas não é uma boa prática
<CarteBlanche> .bz2 nao parece ser um pacote instalavel mas sim para compilar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Convertendo-pacotes-RPM-em-DEB
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-25
<CarteBlanche> Lucas123, que pacote procuras ?
<CarteBlanche> para que ubuntu ?
<Lucas123> eu baxei o skype , ele veio bz2
<CarteBlanche> entao e o skype para ubuntu ? certo ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ta bom, ta bom
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Lucas123]: http://www.skype.com/pt-br/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=debian32
<CarteBlanche> sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<CarteBlanche> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pronto, com pacote deb
<CarteBlanche> e ja aparece o pacote no aptitude
<CarteBlanche> Lucas123,  que ubuntu tas a usar ? 12.04(Precise) ?
<Lucas123> 13.04
<Lucas123> cara eu tenho outro problema
<Lucas123> meu note HP tem sensor biometrico
<Lucas123> sabe como eu instalo o HP SimplePass?
<CarteBlanche> ja resolveste o skype ?
<CarteBlanche> sabes usar o terminal como sudo ?
<Lucas123> sei sim
<CarteBlanche> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-skype-in-ubuntu.html
<CarteBlanche> segue os passos que ai estao
<CarteBlanche> Lucas123, a quem diaga que meteu a dar o scaner de dedo assim :
<CarteBlanche> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fprint
<CarteBlanche> contudo usa por conta e risco
<Lucas123> to instalando o skype aqui
<Lucas123> ja vejo o do scaner
<Lucas123> vlw pela ajuda
<Lucas_> gentee
<Lucas_> preciso de ajuda
<Lucas_> eu instalei o wine
<mirqui> e ai ?
<Lucas_> dai eu instalei um programa com wine, onde o mesmo fica para eu executa-lo?
<mirqui> que tem ?
<mirqui> vai na pesquisa
<Lucas_> entao cara, eu nao acho
<mirqui> mas eu sempre instalo o revo unistaler
<mirqui> ai já vai direto no diretório
<mirqui> não precisa estar procurando
<mirqui> huée , instala o revo , pode ser que ele pegue o diretório
<mirqui> e fica mais fácil de desistalar
<udson> Boa noite
<mirqui> boa noite
<udson> Eu preciso saber se é possível instalar o Ubuntu em um tablet
<Lucas_> mirqui eu estou navegando pela pasta de arquivos do wine
<Lucas_> mais nao consio executar o programa que instalei
<Lucas_> consigo*
<mirqui> não faço a mínima idéia , sou novo nio mundo linux
<mirqui> sim , da problema as vezes
<mirqui> não são todos programas que funcionam
<astroo-> ola
<udson> Alguém sabe como se instala uma imagem iso num tablet android?
<mirqui> tens pendrive ?
<udson> tenho sim
<mirqui> então , copia a iso
<mirqui> e executa como fosse cd
<udson> como ISO mesmo ou as pastas/??
<mirqui> só não sei se funciona
<mirqui> ahaha não entendo muito disso cara , conheço linux a 1 ano mais ou menos
<mirqui> mas a iso é um executável
<udson> blz, tranquilo.
<udson> obrigado mirqui
<Lucas_> que saco cara, nao consigo instalar o HP SimplePass
<mirqui> se executa programas windos , deve executar o iso
<mirqui> alguém sabe um tutorial como usar o terminal ?
<mirqui> sudo e afins
<Marcos> Boao noite galera.
<Marcos> sou novo no ubuntu, e estou tentando configurar servidor dns, será que allguém pode me ajuda?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> servidor dns é padrão do ubuntu acho , não tem que configurar acho
<kavi> Olá. Alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o programa do netflix no ubuntu??
<astroo-> ola
<kavi> alguém aí qeu pode ajudar a instalar o programa do netflix no ubuntu?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Julinux> Pessoal, onde posso baixar apps pro meu Ubuntu Touch?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> oyahou
<Rubem> Senhores, boa tarde! Como faço para colocar um progrma executado no painel do Ubuntu 12.04LTS ?
<pysc1c04n0ny> bom dia
<pysc1c04n0ny> eu uso ubuntu 12.04,ja algum tempo,sera que devo mudar para o 13.04?porque eu gosto muito do 12.04,mas pelo que vi,tem algumas ferramentas diferete,até mesmo o terminal que achei mto clean, e até instalei no 12.04,gostaria de saber se com a imagem iso do 13.04 eu posso criar um pendrive bootavel no criador de disco iniciavel do 12.04?estou esperando resposta,Obrigado!!!
<pysc1c04n0ny> como fasso isso?
<pysc1c04n0ny_> gostaria de saber se com a imagem iso do ubuntu 13.04 eu consigo fazer um pendriver  bootavel com o criador de disco iniciavel do ubunto 12.04? estou esperando resposta...obrigado
<willie_> Olá, quero fazer uma instalação do ubuntu em que a partição carrege apenas o sistema operacional, com o restante em outra; qual tamanho devo colocar?
<pysc1c04n0ny_> gostaria de saber coomo eu me registro,pois no alto do meu xchat pede ##por_favor_registe-se,como fasso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Boa tarde
<pysc1c04n0ny_> quando instalo o samba4,aparece /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: 14: /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl: Permission denied
<pysc1c04n0ny_> dpkg: erro processando samba4 (--configure):
<pysc1c04n0ny_>  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 126
<pysc1c04n0ny_> Nenhum relatório apport escrito pois MaxReports já foi atingido
<pysc1c04n0ny_>                                                                Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<pysc1c04n0ny_>  samba4
<pysc1c04n0ny_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pysc1c04n0ny_> ,ja tentei muita coisa e naun deu certo,alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<gabezao> é do repositorio oficial isso pysc1c04n0ny_ ?
<pysc1c04n0ny_> falar bem a verdade é que coloquei repositorio do back track no ubunto 12.04,e se é do repositorio oficial eu não sei
<pysc1c04n0ny_> vou ver isso agora
<Julinux> Alguém ai pode dar um suporte com Ubuntu Touch?
<gabezao> é, acho que é essa a zica heim
<pysc1c04n0ny_> digitei apt-get install git
<pysc1c04n0ny_>  e depois git clone git://git.samba.org/samba.git samba-master; cd samba-master
<Julinux> Tentei instalar o Ubuntu Touch do xdadevelopers mas parece que não deu certo
<Julinux> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40470153&postcount=272
<Julinux> seguí todos esses passos
<pysc1c04n0ny_> então não fica legal deixar o 12.04 com repositori do bt5?maior gosto de ver o usuario de vermelho no terminal..como root,meu pc naum fica legal com bt5r3
<Julinux> alguém?
<pysc1c04n0ny_> em vez de instalar denovo,como fasso para ele voltal a ser como ressem instalado?
<pysc1c04n0ny_> Julinux,nunca usei o touch ainda,naun sei como funciona,então naun posso lhe ajudar,bem que gostaria...
<MalMen> boas
<Julinux> belelza, mas alguém ai já usou?
<MalMen> estou a tentar montar uma dir smb e esta-me a dar um erro
<MalMen> mount error(115): Operation now in progress <- e um erro um pouco cago, nao tenho a certesa de onde esta o problema
<MalMen> vi agora o erro no syslog
<MalMen> CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation || srv-ws-ubuntu kernel: [1228547.692079] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -115
<MalMen> sou mesmo burro, ja descobri qual era o prob :)
<pysc1c04n0ny_> e qual era?
<pysc1c04n0ny_> estou lendo regras para o bom convívio do irc,e vi que da hora que entrei ontem, até pouco tempo só dei mancada...estou a pedir descupas a todos e aos administradores,e por ventua não consigo instalar paste.py,como fasso?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o mysql workbench não gosta de mim, só pode :|
<elyezer> qual a melhor forma de eu controlar a configuração da rede (eth0) utilizando um sistema externo, usando um script upstart ou colocando algo no /etc/network/if-up.d?
<Elfon> hi
<Elfon> pessoal, to precisando de mais uma ajuda com o samba
<Elfon> alguem pode da um ajuda nisso?
<JonathanMedeiros> oi, boa tarde
<JonathanMedeiros> ubuntu 13.04 está instalado no meu notebook e não reconhece minha unidade de CD/DVD, como posso resolver este problema ?
<jhowmello> boa tarde
<jhowmello> estou com problema
<jhowmello> instalei o kde
<jhowmello> e atulizei o gnome
<jhowmello> agora meu teclado nao funciona
<jhowmello> nem o virtual
<jhowmello> erro caribou gnome
<jhowmello> alguem sabe como reparar?
<jhowmello> erro caribou gnome, alguem sabe como reparar?
<novato> boa tarde, alguem arquiteto ou engenheiro por ai ?
<novato> Boa tarde gente fina.. podem me relembrar mais um comando ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [novato]: arquiteto?
<novato> arquiteto? nao nao .. srsrs
<novato> Podem me falar do comando diff, ou outro melhor para se comparar arquivos ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> diff e o meld são os melhores para isto
<novato> Pode me falar mais deles? ou me indicar um artigo ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> meld é mto usado para comparações em arquivos "text plain", tanto que é usado pelo rabbitVCS
<JoBArTe_Skuld> diff é um excelente comparador de linha de comando
<novato> se eu quiser entao comparar dois txt's, o mais indicado é o meld ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> isto, embora não sei se existe dele pra linha de comando
<novato> qual a sintaxe de uso dele ?
<Elfon> pessoal, alguem pode me da uma ajuda no samba?
<novato> Nao uso muito o samba elfon :|
<Elfon> novato: mas vc sabe usar o mount?
<Elfon> eu nem isso sei
<Elfon> Pessoal, não consigo montar com o sudo, alguem pode me ajudar?
<gabezao> Elfon, montar o que?
<gabezao> onde?
<gabezao> qual o erro?
<novato> Perdao, sai sem avisar, voltei .. elfon, esta usando qual distribuicao ??
<CarteBlanche> ola
<novato> Ola ..
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<s1st3m4t1c0> Olá.
<astroo-> s1st3m4t1c0  ola
<J0hn-Doe> boa noite
<J0hn-Doe> por favor alguem pode me ajudar, não sei como acessar meu hd novo sata de 320gb, quero ter acesso a ele e depois utilizar ele para fazer meus backups,  onde acho ele no  ubuntu ?
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> J0hn-Doe:disco interno?
<J0hn-Doe> sim
<CarteBlanche> J0hn-Doe,  vais usar o disco em só em linux ou tambem em windows ?
<CarteBlanche> eventualmente ele não se encontra particionado ... talvez por isso nao apareça
<CarteBlanche> deve aparecer com raw
<J0hn-Doe> eu uso um hd40gb ide ja instalado na maquina com ubuntu 12.04 lts, ai hj eu discolei um hd maior e sata, eu só conectei o hd dentro do computador e  iniciei o linux como sempre, e agora quero saber onde fica a pasta do hd, o unico sistema que utilizo é ubuntu neste computador.
<J0hn-Doe> é que eu não sei mesmo onde fica a pasta do hd e ja pesquisei mais não consegui achar a pasta , usei o comando num terminal blkid e ele retorna dois sda5 e sda6
<J0hn-Doe> qual site la pra postar mesmo? vo mostrar o que retorna quando uso comando blkid em um terminal.
<J0hn-Doe> ahhh esqueci de um detalhe, esse hd novo que instalei  era de um computador que utilizava windows 7 starter imagino que ta como nfts
<CarteBlanche> se retorna dois e tinhas 1 ... ele esta la apenas nao esta ativo
<CarteBlanche> infelizmente nao tou com linux de momento ...
<CarteBlanche> mas na gestao de discos vais ver que o novo nao deve estar ativo ... tens de ativar e formatar em um sistema de ficheiro
<CarteBlanche> ext3 ... ntfs ... etc
<CarteBlanche> a menlhor coisa sera instalares o gparted e visualmente veres onde esta esse disco e formatar o mesmo
<CarteBlanche> depois ele ficara ativo e montando no teu desktop
<CarteBlanche> a melhor maneira de veres qual é sera pelo tamanho
<CarteBlanche> J0hn-Doe,  algo como isto
<CarteBlanche> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mJHSDade8k
<J0hn-Doe> blz brigadão pela ajuda
<J0hn-Doe> eu vou tentar em seguida sua sugestão CarteBlanche , mais acredito que a saida vai ser mesmo instalar um gerenciador de disco visual pra acessar meus hds ^^
<CarteBlanche> o gparted faz isso ....
<CarteBlanche> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/
<J0hn-Doe> vo tentar agora o gparted , pelo storage device manager ele não achou não aqueles dois sda5 e sda6 são do hd de 40gb
<CarteBlanche> essa app deve estar ja instada ... o disco vazio devia la aparecer
<J0hn-Doe> aparece um sdb seria isso?
<CarteBlanche> sem nao tens nenhum pen deve ser
<CarteBlanche> sdb nomalmente e um disco sata
<J0hn-Doe> no gparted ele só aparece o hd de 40gb e não aparece nem o sdb que aparecia no storage manager
<J0hn-Doe> acho que o hd ta ruim
<CarteBlanche> sudo fdisk -l
<CarteBlanche> faz pastebin do que sai do terminal
<J0hn-Doe> como faz mesmo pastebin ^^
<CarteBlanche> pastebin.com
<J0hn-Doe> vlw
<CarteBlanche> e dame-me o link para eu ver
<J0hn-Doe> http://pastebin.com/nEWRSuuh
<J0hn-Doe> o estranho é que no setup da bios ele aparece la bunitim =/
<CarteBlanche> nao ajudou ...
<CarteBlanche> sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL
<J0hn-Doe> aew agora apareceu
<J0hn-Doe> http://pastebin.com/bkUNbN2z
<CarteBlanche> prontos  ja sabes que e um sdb
<J0hn-Doe> é
<J0hn-Doe> brigado CarteBlanche
<CarteBlanche> entras no gparterd e apagas essas todas que tem sdb ... inclusive deve haver uma opçao para mudar o disco para esse
<CarteBlanche> limpas essas todas ... e formatas essas com cuidado e fazes aplicar quando tiveres a certeza do que estas a fazer
<J0hn-Doe> CarteBlanche:  o estranho é que no gparted não me aparece a sdb
<Elfon> pessoal. preciso montar uma pasta do Windows com samba....pra colocar a senha do usuário e password ou passwd?
<Elfon> isso no  fstab...e pra teste
<J0hn-Doe> CarteBlanche:  preciso sair depois continuarei pesquizando mais ja me ajudou bastante , tenha uma boa noite
<CarteBlanche> .passwd ?
<Elfon> no mount
<Elfon> tipow...tem q colocar o ip pasta compartilhada e talz
<Elfon> mas precisa o usuario e senha do servidor q roda windowz
<Elfon> o usuario e com username
<Elfon> mas a senha eu nao sei qual doa dois
<Elfon> CarteBlanche: pode me dizer?
<CarteBlanche> Elfon,  queres montar uma partiha no windows com o ubuntu ?
<CarteBlanche> e isso ?
<Elfon> acho q e isso sim...pelo samba
<Elfon> so q precisa do usuário e senha do windows
<CarteBlanche> http://sejalivre.org/como-montar-automaticamente-as-pastas-compartilhadas-na-rede-no-ubuntu/
<CarteBlanche> ponto 1 a pasta windows deve estar partilhade
<CarteBlanche> *partilhada
<CarteBlanche> podes criar um user e senha e adicionar a essa parta do windows
<CarteBlanche> depois e so meteres a senha no sitio que diz no manual acima se bem me lembro
<CarteBlanche> infelizmente nao tenho um linux a mao de momento
<Elfon> ok..to lendo
<CarteBlanche> pera este ta mais completo
<Elfon> e password
<CarteBlanche> nota este caso e para acederes do windows a uma pasta no linux
<CarteBlanche> http://cria-o-teu-avatar.blogspot.pt/2009/11/ch3snas-montar-discos-de-rede-samba-no.html
<Elfon> CarteBlanche: so mais uma coisa...quando eu monto e altero alguns dos arquivos... e alterado no servidor?
<CarteBlanche> se tiverem dentro da pasta compartilhada sim
<CarteBlanche> Elfon, existe um modo grafico ... de fazer isso
<CarteBlanche> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-configure-samba-using-a-graphical-interface-in-ubuntu/
<Elfon> ok
<CarteBlanche> da uma vista de olhos nisso
<CarteBlanche> acho que e isso que procuras
<CarteBlanche> isso faz o que tinhas de fazer sem usar a linha de comandos
<Elfon> ok...vlw mesmo
<CarteBlanche> :) espero ter ajudado
<Elfon> ok :-)
<Elfon> anotei e fiz no note...pena q so vou poder testar amanha na rede
<e4m> olá galera
<e4m> estou com problemas no meu apt-get, se vou instalar ou atulizar ele pede atualçização do java-oracle e java-sdk, porem quando vou atulizar ele pede o dito cujo
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> e4m, qual e o erro que te da ?
<e4m> agora não estou no meu ubuntu mas o erro é que precisa ser atualziado os pacotes java
<e4m> este erro apareceu após dar pau geral no apt-get, usei o apt-get update e apareceu este
<h3lp> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.04, e tenho o aircarck-ng.zip.para que eu extraia e compile tenho primeiro dar um apt-get update e depois upgrade para fazer tal fassanha?
<CarteBlanche> tens de ver o source.lst a ver se tem lá algum reposiorio duplicado o se da erro em algum deles
<CarteBlanche> se der comentas o repositorio em questao e corres o update novamente
<CarteBlanche> h3lp,  fazer o update antes de instalar nao deve fazer mal ... contudo tens de ver ter as ferramentas necessarioas para compilar o codigo
<CarteBlanche> nao existe um *deb do aircrak
<hggdh> usualmente instruções estariam em um INSTALL, readme, or semelhantes
<hggdh> e, no mínimo, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' carrega pacotes básicos para montar-se programas
<CarteBlanche> sim hggdh  era o que eu dizia
<hggdh> CarteBlanche: :-) de facto
<hggdh> *fato
<CarteBlanche> e sai
<hggdh> sync
<CarteBlanche> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential make patch subversion openssl libssl-dev zlib1g zlib1g-dev libssh2-1-dev libnl1 libnl-dev gettext autoconf tcl8.5 libpcap0.8 libpcap0.8-dev python-scapy python-dev cracklib-runtime macchanger-gtk tshark ethtool
<CarteBlanche> Published by: JanoWeb.Net http://www.janoweb.net/tutorials/installing-aircrack-ng.html#ixzz2fwssNSdZ
<CarteBlanche> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial No Derivatives
<CarteBlanche> Follow us: @JanoWeb on Twitter
<CarteBlanche> sorry :(
<CarteBlanche> hggdh, Ando a ver ser faço uma competição de  ethical hacking ... tipo montar um server com alguns bugs ... e arranjar um grupo de malta que se for bem sucedida  ponham online a anatomia do ataque e a forma de corrigir
<CarteBlanche> tenho alguns servers por aqui parados ... que lhes podia dar um uso didatico
<CarteBlanche> h3lp, http://askubuntu.com/questions/294651/step-by-step-guide-to-install-aircrack-ng-suite-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<h3lp> vou ver oq eu fasso,obrigado,depois fasso mais algumas pergutas sobre o irc..
<h3lp> ahn como entro no modo +i?
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-26
<h3lp> ha,me esqueci,o unico jeito que consegui instalar o aircrack-ng foi extraindo e depois make e make install,no apt-get install da error..
<mirqui> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi :)
<mirqui> você gosta de futebol ?
<mirqui> vou ao newirc
<LordBiron> galera
<LordBiron> alguém on ae?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Newbie[0]> cara, instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 aqui e estou com alguns problemas...
<Newbie[0]> gostaria de um comando pro terminal pra atualizar o sistema e corrigir qualquer bug.
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Newbie[0]> 15m
<Newbie[0]> ?
<astroo-> minutos
<friday_> Newbie[0], um comando que corrija todos os bugs? Ainda não conheço, mas se alguém souber conta aí
<mirqui> você programa linux para corrigir bugs ?
<Newbie[0]> tipo atualizar o kernel, acho que aconteceu algum erro durante a instalação.
<mirqui> tens o cd de instalação ?
<Newbie[0]> sim
<mirqui> então instala de novo , não perde tempo nem esquenta cabeça
<h3lp> essa foi boa
<mirqui> eu faço assim
<Newbie[0]> poxa vida cara, eu queria aproveitar pra conhecer alguns comandos, sei lá...
<h3lp> eu tmb
<mirqui> bom , ai é com voc~e ,
<Newbie[0]> iniciante smp se sente hacker digitando comandos no terminal, rsrsrs...
<mirqui> eu sou novo no ubuntu
<Newbie[0]> pois é, eu tbm.
<mirqui> então não esquento muito
<Newbie[0]> to baixando várias apostilas aqui pra ver se aprendo alguma coisa.
<mirqui> sim , tem vários fóruns
<friday_> Newbie[0], eu instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 e deu muito problema eu retornei a versão 12.10, mesmo após atualizar o kernel não funcionou
<h3lp> bom se vo digitar apt-get no terminal vai lhe dar alguns comandos para vc
<h3lp> usa o 12.04
<Newbie[0]> friday_ então deve ser instabilidade no 13.04 msm né?
<mirqui> sim , acho melhor que o 13
<friday_> Não sei, o problema que tinha era com o cursor que travava constantemente
<mirqui> o skype não da galho para funcionar
<friday_> Newbie[0], sei que preciso do not e não posso passar tanto tempo resolvendo tais problemas
<mirqui> teu é note ou pc de mesa ?
<Newbie[0]> note
<mirqui> no note , o linux mint dá galho
<mirqui> pelo menos no meu deu
<mirqui> no cursor tbm
<h3lp> no teu o mint funcionou o dvd?
<mirqui> funciona tudo
<mirqui> só o cursor que tem que ser pelas teclas pequenas do touch
<h3lp> se que consigo fazer um pendriver bootavel com o criador de disco iniciavel do 12.04,fazerum do mint?
<h3lp> pois naum usei o mint ainda
<mirqui> não sei te dizer cara , uso o ubuntu a 1 ano
<mirqui> em dual bot boteu xp mint linux
<mirqui> tentei botar o mint no note ,, mas deu problema
<h3lp> bom acho que vou continuar com 12.04,e testando bt5r3 mto bom
<mirqui> no pc de mesa dá bem
<mirqui> no meu note deu problema
<h3lp> é no desktop vinga legal msm
<h3lp> mas uso msmo p pegar uma net free no caso
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> como assim ?
<h3lp> ow,rede open
<mirqui> haaa
<mirqui> em espaço público é legal
<h3lp> essas a radio que pede senha e logim
<mirqui> privado é buxa
<h3lp> naum
<mirqui> é sim
<h3lp> bom se for hostpost dar p bular
<mirqui> pegam neguinho hakeando qualquer coisa
<Newbie[0]> O ubuntu 12.10 funfa 100% ? Sem esses tilts do 13.04? Faço um downgrade, ou espero o 13.10 ?
<mirqui> roubando banco , etc
<mirqui> como tú vai explicar que estava na rede dele
<mirqui> ?
<h3lp> vc naum pode usar um roteador,ele te rastrea
<h3lp> se clonar com ifconfig o mac de quem esta logado,pronto vc estara tmb
<Newbie[0]> O ubuntu 12.10 funfa 100% ? Sem esses tilts do 13.04? Faço um downgrade, ou espero o 13.10 ?
<human_> Boa noite.      To usando o Ubuntu e ele tá com difuculdades de acesso a internet, fica a maior parte do tempo tentando acessar e não consegue, acessa o modem que é discador, mas, a internet não conecta com facilidade. Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<Newbie[0]> human_ que versão vc tá usando?
<human_> Newbie[0]: 13.10 (25/09/2013)
<novato> boa nnoite..
<novato> alguem pode me ajudar referente ao comando ps ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida
<novato> o comando ps serve para ver os processos, tranquilo, como salvar o resultado em txt ?
<novato> tentei > e nao deu, tentei -w, e nao deu
<mirqui> oi
<h3lp> novato,marca no terminal e clica com botao direiro do mouse e copia,abra o editor de texto e cola e salva
<human_> Checando a conectividade pelo modem tá ok, porem, tento navegar e poucas vezes conecta, a maioria fica tentando conectar e não consegue... =/
<mirqui> qual sua operadora ?
<novato> h3lp : a questao que preciso que seja automatizado ..
<human_> mirqui: no que isso tem que ver?
<human_> Newbie[0]: ???
<h3lp> human_: se é moldem 3g a claro naum vale nada, a tim é um pouco melhor e acho que a vivo é a melhorzinha
<mirqui> como tú consegue usar modem 3g no ubuntu?
<mirqui> usa o wine  ?
<human_> h3lp: é cabeada man
<mirqui> haa , a minha tbm]
<mirqui> uma dúvida
<mirqui> dá para usar o wine para executar o modem 3g ?
<mirqui> outra hora falamos , até :)
<novato> e sobre o ps, algueeem ??
<Ernandes> tenta: ps aux > oi.txt
<novato> nao vai, ja tentei com outro nome, mas nada
<h3lp> será aki tem mais de 9000?
<kusterjr> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<rssolivei> salve
<kusterjr> Novato vc vai executar o comando ps mais duas sinais de maior fica assim "ps >>temp.txt"
<kusterjr> e o nome do arquivo colado nos sinais
<h3lp> acho que perdi meu ipod
<kusterjr> O Ubuntu reconhece hj a maioria dos modens 3g normalmente, sem a necessidade de emulação
<douglassilva> amigos, tudo bem? gostaria de saber se está tudo tranquilo pra vocês com o plugin do google hangout deb x86. uso o 12.04 e não tenho conseguido conectar. acusam falha no som e de conexão. já tentei mil coisas e não deu certo. obrigado!
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<douglassilva> tudo tranquilo!
<h3lp> na paz
<astroo-> AMD, Nvidia ramp up Linux driver support after Valve's SteamOS announcement  http://www.pcworld.com/article/2049369/amd-nvidia-ramp-up-linux-driver-support-after-valves-steamos-announcement.html
<Ernandes> oo sonoo
<h3lp> entao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<eduardo__> ola
<astroo-> ola e ate
<eduardo__> preciso de uma ajuda
<h3lp> e ai
<h3lp> qual a boa?
<eduardo__> estou tentando configurar um servidor ftp externo no meu ubuntu e não to conseguindo
<h3lp> qual a versao que vc usa?
<eduardo__> 13.04
<h3lp> bom esse aida nao usei pois ainda esta em teste,creio eu
<eduardo__> peguei um video na net, mas so consigo acessar na rede interna
<h3lp> eu tinha uns links dos quais ensinavam certinho a configuração,mas acabei de instalar novamente meu ubuntu12.04
<h3lp> enaum fiz nenhum bkp
<h3lp> vc usa o sftp?
<eduardo__> ultilizaei o proftp
<h3lp> bom naum posso te ajudar pois estou a aprender usar ainda o sftp,e gostaria de por no meu cel
<h3lp> para compartilhar a net com ele
<eduardo__> hummm
<eduardo__> vou tentar vem o que consigo
<h3lp> beleza,e eu vou continuar a configurar meu ubuntu,pois dormir acho que só lá pelas 3:56 da madru
<eduardo__> obrigo fui
<h3lp> nada
<josue> bom dia
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> estou precisando fazer um servidor semelhante o no-ip  para hospedar meus clientes e o que eu preciso é resolver o ip pelo nome alguem teria alguma dica ?
<sagat> obrigado desde ja
<JoBArTe_Skuld> oyahou minna
 * JoBArTe_Skuld traduzindo, bom dia a todos
<sagat> saude
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguém sabe se é possivel fazer uma notificação por email a cada login realizado em um servidor ubuntu?
<Celso> Ohayo Minna San
<Celso> 0-0
<JoBArTe_Skuld> lol
<Celso> ou Ohayo gozai masu
<Celso> hahahahaha
<Celso> JoBArTe_Skuld: nao tenho experiencia com servidor de emails,senão ajudava
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Celso]: nah, não é nem relacionado com o servidor de e-mails
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu queria saber é se no ssh por exemplo é possivel colocar um gatinho para executar algo pós login com sucesso
<Celso> hum
<Celso> nao sei
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ontem eu acessei o meu servidor via webterminal em um computador não seguro
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então estou com paranoia, ai veio isto a cabeça
<JoBArTe_Skuld> "bem que poderia haver uma notificação pós login ao ssh"
<Celso> certo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas ainda sim vou mudar as senhas todas, de todos os servers :s
<Celso> seu sou bem desktop user mesmo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> nah, tranquilo \o\
<Celso> apesar de brincar um pouco com apache,php,mysql e samba
<Celso> mas brinquei qdo. usava slackware a alguns anos atras
<Celso> depois que passei pro ubuntu é só desktop
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ironicamente, este pc q estou usando é windows :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> que tristeza :(
<Celso> o apt-get é ótimo,mas ficamos preguisosos
<Celso> hahahahaha
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Celso]: apt-get te deixou preguiçoso?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é pq vc não conheçeu o yast ainda XD
<Celso> JoBArTe_Skuld: sim
<Celso> muito
<JoBArTe_Skuld> yast te deixa ainda mais acomodado que apt-get
<Celso> JoBArTe_Skuld: apesar que boa parte da culpa é minha
<Celso> na correria do dia a dia eu nao tenho mais o tempo que tinha na epoca do slackware
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Celso]: mas isto é normal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu mesmo peguei preguiça de sair compilando tudo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> que solução estranha
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [10:27:06] <ActionParsnip> JoBArTe_Skuld: you can have a watch on /var/log/auth.log and email successes etc
<Celso> não me lembro qdo. foi a ultima vez que compilei o kernel
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Celso]: eu acho bom saber destas coisas mas como aprendizado e para uso como último recurso
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu por exemplo, vou precisar disto pra compilar a ultima versão do lighttpd que ainda não tem pacote pra ubuntu XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e ainda vou fazer isto só pra ter certeza que eu realmente vou migrar pra nginx XD
<h3lp> estou baixando a iso do mint,será que fasso pendriver bootavel com creator disck do ubuntu 12.04?
<h3lp> algum repositorio para o samba4 no ubuntu 12.04
<h3lp> ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :O
<humanBR> Boa tarde. Desde ontem, quando instalei o UBuntu 13.10, não consigo navegar direito. Abro o browser e ele fica em loop infinito, carregando toda a vida a pagina até dar erro... Tento atualizar a source.list e da erro, de vez em quando funciona, mas, na maioria das vezes não... Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<humanBR> Conexão aqui é cabeada e tá 100%. Testei com o Kubuntu 13.04 e tá normal.
<humanBR> boiko: !ping
<boiko> humanBR: opa
<humanBR> alguma ideia do meu problema man?
<humanBR> tá brabo aqui, só isso. Tá tudo normal, mas, a questão da navegação tá estranha, não tá quase dando para navegar, sei lá por que...
<boiko> humanBR: se abrir um terminal e dar um: ping www.google.com
<humanBR> boiko: funcinou, mas, não consigo acessar o paste ubuntu
<humanBR> boiko: consegue... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159673/
 * humanBR *consegui
<boiko> humanBR: e o browswer não funciona?
<humanBR> agora APARENTEMENTE tá funcionando...
<humanBR> deixa eu tentar atualizar a source.list novamente...
<boiko> humanBR: pronto, resolvi o problema :)
<humanBR> boiko: não tá normal não, fiz um up na source.list e deu erro...
<boiko> humanBR: você não precisa quase nunca atualizar a source.list, o que vc precisa é rodar apt-get update
<humanBR> boiko: foi isso o que quis dizer
<humanBR> fiz isso e falhou varias coisas aqui
<humanBR> quer ver?
<humanBR> boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159708/
<boiko> humanBR: é, tem alguma zica no dns aí
<humanBR> qual DNS se usa?
<humanBR> manda ai
<boiko> humanBR: geralmente o do google mesmo: 8.8.8.8
<humanBR> mas tendo o modem como discador, eu só preciso por isso nele ou você acha melhor trabalhar com o modem em modo "ponte" e por isso no OS?
<humanBR> boiko:
<boiko> humanBR: boa pergunta, isso vc que decide eu diria, aqui sempre que possível configuro no servidor DHCP pra já prover o DNS correto, então acho que configurar o DNS no modem seria o ideal
<humanBR> boiko: mas é estranho rapaz, se eu colocar o Kubutnu 13.04 aqui em live ele roda, e ontem, tava instalado e rodou também sem nenhum problema...
<humanBR> =/
<boiko> humanBR: bom, talvez o kubuntu não esteja tentando resolver praquele servidor lá, e outros estejam funcionando no DNS atual
<humanBR> um...
<h3lp> humanBR:que erro da qndo vc digita sudo apt-get update?
<humanBR> h3lp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159708/
<humanBR> Já troquei o server e tá no Principal, mesmo assim, não consigo instalar nada, não consigo terminar de completar a instalação dos pacotes de idioma, NADA!
<h3lp> nos canais de software,em autenticação,click em restaurar padroes
<h3lp> aplicativos ubuntu deixe no servidor do brasil
<h3lp> nao deixe marcado parceiros da canonical em outros programas
<h3lp> em atualizações desmarque Atualizações pre-lançamentos
<h3lp> feche
<h3lp> verefique novamente
<h3lp> e atualize se possivel
<humanBR> h3lp: ok, deixa ver aqui...
<h3lp> á,desmarque o cd na mesma parte do servidor
<humanBR> ok
<h3lp> qual ker coisa tamo ai no an0n1m4t0!!!
<boiko> h3lp: bah, mas o erro era de DNS :)
<humanBR> boiko: mudei o DNS e colquei o Open DNS, vamos ver...
<boiko> humanBR: blz, de nada :)
<humanBR> boiko: h3lp parece que seguindo as dicas de vocês, princpalmente a ultima do h3lp DEU JEITO. vAMOS SEGUIR TESTANDO AQUI...
<h3lp> boa então
<humanBR> h3lp: sabe dizer como atualizo o idioma? Por conta dessa "confusão" não consegui instalar o pacote Pt-BR
<humanBR> Só para dizer, a velocidade do Ubuntu tá SHOW! Bem agil e suave. :)
<h3lp> voce vai dar um apt-get update e depois apt-get upgrade
<h3lp> reiniciar
<h3lp> dar denovo apt-get update e depois dist-upgrade
<h3lp> é mto bom mesmo,eu gostei muito,mas uso o 12.04
<h3lp> ou vai em configorações do sistema, e click em suporte de idiomas e escolha o desejado
<humanBR> reiniciando
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem aqui é heavy extreme user em roundcube?
<Gordinho> oi
<Gordinho> alguem tem experiencia com windows 8 e 7?
<novato> boa tarde pessoal ..
<JoBArTe_Skuld> konnichi-wa
 * JoBArTe_Skuld traduzindo: boa tarde
<novato> :D srsrs
<novato> cara, o ubuntu aqui bugou..
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara, eu preciso de uns vps barato :(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu tenho uns 4 que pago 1 obama por mes, mas o cara não faz reverse dns
<novato> Tem um vps barato, mas nao sei se é confiavel: hostinger.com.br
<eduardo__> oi
<novato> OPA
<novato> Saindo, ate mais ver pessoal.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Gabriel_> Oi
<Gabriel_> Oi galera
<astroo-> ola
<Gabriel_> Sou novo em Ubuntu
<Gabriel_> To rodando nele agora
<Gabriel_> Achei muito interessante
<h3lp> como coloco no modo +i
<CarteBlanche> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite
<mirqui> ola :)
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> ;9
<CarteBlanche> oi
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<CarteBlanche> tudo :)
<human_> Boa noite. boiko obrigado por sua ajuda nesta tarde, valeu mesmo! :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-27
<Rafa_> Instalar Flash Mozilla Ubuntu
<felipejun> Boa noite pessoal
<felipejun> Instalei ubuntu tem uns dias e meu pc ta meio lerdo
<felipejun> ta parecendo até Windows quando to na net
<sagat> depende do que vc quer escutar jobarte
<sagat> JoBarTe_Skuld vc quer escutar o envio ou o recebimento
<RM__> EAI PESSOAL
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<dberg> boa noite
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<josue> boa noite pessoal
<novato> Bom dia.
<h3lp> bom dia
<jacksonemmerich> olá
<s0n1c-pintudo> EAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  POVOOO LINDODOOOOOOOOOOOO
<s0n1cuzinh0> HAHHAHAHA
<s0n1cuzinh0> eae Cesar_Augusto al4nc4ds chronos CyL_
<s0n1cuzinh0> bom dia a todossss
<s0n1cuzinh0> dtcrshr, envoyed  edenc eir, elusivio
<s0n1cuzinh0> eae fslima0
<s0n1cuzinh0> UHASUHHUASHUAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> como vai o cu fslima0 ?
<s0n1cuzinh0> YUHASHAHUSyuASyy
<s0n1cuzinh0> como vao nosso cu/
<s0n1cuzinh0> vai*
<s0n1cuzinh0> eaeee JoBArTe_Skuld
<s0n1cuzinh0> que porra de nick eh esse?
<s0n1cuzinh0> apapqp
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSUHASUHUHASuhHAUS
<s0n1cuzinh0> novato, eh meu pal vc eh mais velho que o satanaiz
<s0n1cuzinh0> Peste_Bubonica, eae peste negra
<h3lp> ow vai prum terra da vida filho
<s0n1cuzinh0> ubuntulog, eu o caralho vai guardar o log do satanaiz entao
<h3lp> num tem q faz naum?
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, eaeeee filha da putonaaaaaaa
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu nao
<s0n1cuzinh0> vai tomar no seu cu arrombado tb
<s0n1cuzinh0> se for preto seu cu eh azul
<s0n1cuzinh0> da rodela queimada
<s0n1cuzinh0> se for branco seu cu eh rosado
<s0n1cuzinh0> cuzinho rosinhaaaa h3lp
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, do cu rosinhaaaa
<s0n1cuzinh0> vai se fuderr
<s0n1cuzinh0> =D
<s0n1cuzinh0> ubuntulog, grava isso seu filha de uma vaca
<h3lp> vc precisa de ajuda
<s0n1cuzinh0> ubotu-br, eaeee porraaaaa
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'eaeee porraaaaa' not found
<h3lp> uma faca no gogo
<s0n1cuzinh0> ChanServ, eaeee seu filha da puta todo dia on
<h3lp> vai c mto bom p vc
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, enfiar uma faca no seu cu
<fslima0> esse cara ta possuido
<s0n1cuzinh0> rasgar pra ir parar la no estomago
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, vai tomar no cu comedia do satanaiz
<s0n1cuzinh0> nunca correu dos home no meipo de mato de noite
<Peste_Bubonica> s0n1cuzinh0, e ae mano brown
<Peste_Bubonica> frmza?
<s0n1cuzinh0> e ta falando de faca no gogo,.;.
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, quer qiue eu vo te biusca me fala oia que tenho os dom em AUHSuhAHUSuHAHUsa
<s0n1cuzinh0> Peste_Bubonica, eaae eeaea eaeaa emanowww joihowwss szezzz
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSuhAUHShuAUHSUHASUHSA
<Peste_Bubonica> s0n1cuzinh0, q foi q vc ta xingando everybody logo cedo?
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, e vai tomar no seu cu UYHASuhAAUHSuhAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> Peste_Bubonica, nao te enteressa tb nao vai tomar no seu cu tb
<s0n1cuzinh0> quero que todos aki vao tomar no cu
<s0n1cuzinh0> e eu tb vou tomar no meu cu
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<s0n1cuzinh0> e vc tb ChanServ vai tomar no cu
<Peste_Bubonica> drogas?
<s0n1cuzinh0> Peste_Bubonica, de drogas ja me basta sua mae
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<s0n1cuzinh0> nao paro de usar essa tal droga sua mae
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSuHAHUSHUAhuas
<s0n1cuzinh0> zua
<s0n1cuzinh0> de sua maae eh zuera UHAShuAUHS
<s0n1cuzinh0> sorry
<s0n1cuzinh0> maas o tomar no cu eh pra todos e pra mim tb
<Peste_Bubonica> dont worry man
<s0n1cuzinh0> talk in portugues animalz de teta
<Peste_Bubonica> s0n1cuzinh0, nessa vida, cedo ou tarde tomaremos no jiló mesmo
<s0n1cuzinh0> Peste_Bubonica, auhshsuhashuasuh
<s0n1cuzinh0> issae
<Peste_Bubonica> alias, trabalhando com T.I. já estamos tomando
<s0n1cuzinh0> entao fuck all nesse satanaiz
<s0n1cuzinh0> isso
<s0n1cuzinh0> internet no cerebro e informacao pra revoltar
<s0n1cuzinh0> eh o que nao falta
<h3lp> <s0n1cuzinh0> seu cuibano da peste
<s0n1cuzinh0> as vezs queria ser um burro
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, cuiabano AUHSuhAUHSHUAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> sai fora
<h3lp> vai dança rasqueado cuabano
<s0n1cuzinh0> uia lala chalala chlaaaaa
<s0n1cuzinh0> xuricantas chamalaiassss
<s0n1cuzinh0> eiu vou dançar um rasqueadodoo
<s0n1cuzinh0> com meu cu raspando no chao
<s0n1cuzinh0> UHASHUUHAShuAS
<Peste_Bubonica> cara, tenho que migrar um script de H2 Database para Oracle
<h3lp> vc e dessa terra imunda
<Peste_Bubonica> vc quer mais tomação q isso?
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu nao ASUHHUAUHSA
<h3lp> entao tem q dança
<s0n1cuzinh0> vou dançaar entao
<s0n1cuzinh0> chlaalallalaa
<s0n1cuzinh0> uma rasqueado da terra imunda
<s0n1cuzinh0> aki fede essa cidade porca
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu nao sou daqui
<h3lp> é da tua
<s0n1cuzinh0> seu fillha de uma puta
<h3lp> vc akabou de c entrega mane
<s0n1cuzinh0> foase
<s0n1cuzinh0> lçeia isso
<s0n1cuzinh0> F O D A S E
<s0n1cuzinh0> acha que eu nao seiu disse?
<h3lp> mane
<s0n1cuzinh0> aiiii que medaaa
<h3lp> kkkkk
<s0n1cuzinh0> ai meu cuuu
<h3lp> naum sab nem ment
<s0n1cuzinh0> ai aiaia meu cu ta piscandodoo
<s0n1cuzinh0> UAHShuUHASuhASUH
<h3lp> vc é um mulek
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSHHAUHSuhSA
<s0n1cuzinh0> vai da o anus pra um cachorro vai ASUhAHUS
<h3lp> fala com a minha mão
<h3lp> mane
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, eu vou enfiar meu braço no seu cu
<friday_> que baixaria é essa?
<s0n1cuzinh0> friday_, eh o h3lp  que começou
<s0n1cuzinh0> esse idiota me bulinando
<s0n1cuzinh0> ASUHUHASHuUHAUHs
<s0n1cuzinh0> falando que sou dessa cidade podre nojenta
<s0n1cuzinh0> esse cu do mundo
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSuhAUHShuASuhsaUHshuAS
<h3lp> vc ainda nega sua raça
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSuhAUHSuhAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> sua raça eh budogue
<s0n1cuzinh0> a minha eh raça de algum cavaloi
<h3lp> pior do que o propriamente dito
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu nao sou daki
<s0n1cuzinh0> sou de outro planeta
<s0n1cuzinh0> sou de outra galaxia
<s0n1cuzinh0> soh vim comer seu cu h3lp
<s0n1cuzinh0> soh isso
<s0n1cuzinh0> minha missao aqui na terra
<s0n1cuzinh0> comer seu toba
<s0n1cuzinh0> para satisfazer seus desejos secsuaizzz
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sou chessus e eu li seus desejos
<h3lp> vc é 1 come ning
<s0n1cuzinh0> nos seus sonhos
<s0n1cuzinh0> sim eu sou virgem
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sou virgem e viadinho
<s0n1cuzinh0> dou meu cuzinho demais
<s0n1cuzinh0> aiaia aiaia  meu cuzinhoo
<s0n1cuzinh0> quer comer meu cu h3lp ?
<s0n1cuzinh0> =D
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<envoyed> Alguém chame os seguranças.
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<envoyed> Sério, só canal brasileiro para não ter quem resolva esta situação.
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> -
<s0n1cuzinh0> ok
<s0n1cuzinh0> melhor assim....
<s0n1cuzinh0> vamo acordar ae povo
<s0n1cuzinh0> vamo acordarrr
<s0n1cuzinh0> vamo acordar povovoo
<s0n1cuzinh0> ACORDA BANDO DE INFELIZZZZ
<s0n1cuzinh0> acorda ae _salem pow que iss man acorda
<s0n1cuzinh0> os segurançaas vao me pegar socorro
<s0n1cuzinh0> vo pulaar o muro denovo AAUSHuhASUHUHASuhAHUSUHASUHUHAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sempre tenho que pular o muro e dou de cara com os maldito segurança
<s0n1cuzinh0> vai pra puta que o pariu esses seguranças
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSUASUHuhAUHSA
<s0n1cuzinh0> envoyed, seu cu esta em jogo
<s0n1cuzinh0>  envoyed KD A PORRA DO SEGURANÇA/
<s0n1cuzinh0> dessa vez ele nao me vez ralar a canela no muro de 3 metros AUHSUHAHUSuhAHUsUHas
<s0n1cuzinh0> ENTAO FODASAE
<s0n1cuzinh0> acordar aea powwww
<s0n1cuzinh0> q povo mais preguiçoso fica a madrugada INTEIRA nessa porra de canal
<s0n1cuzinh0> ai o dia amanhece
<s0n1cuzinh0> venho aki falaar umas merda
<s0n1cuzinh0> ai ja vem meter as cura de cu deles
<s0n1cuzinh0> "ai ai ai que porra eh essa?"
<s0n1cuzinh0> "aio ai aia ai isso nao pode"
<s0n1cuzinh0> "zsiaiaiaia chama o SEGURANÇA" UHASuhUHAsUHuhASuhAUHSuhAUHsUHaUHSuh
<s0n1cuzinh0> segurança
<s0n1cuzinh0> VAI TOMAR NO SEU CU ABESTADO
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHYSAUYSygAUSUHAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> chama os oper
<s0n1cuzinh0> mestre yoda
<s0n1cuzinh0> macado da bola azul
<s0n1cuzinh0> bin ladem
<s0n1cuzinh0> mas nao fale "chama u segurança"
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUYHShuAUHSuhAHUS
<envoyed> s0n1cuzinh0: Qual sua idade? 10 anos?
<s0n1cuzinh0> 10 mil anos
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sou a luz das estrelas
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sou a luz do luar
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sou o challaaa eu , eu fui e eu vou
<s0n1cuzinh0> envoyed, qual sua idade? 10 anus?
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSuHAUHSHUAHUAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> vai tomar nesse seu cu da roela de alguma cor
<s0n1cuzinh0> cu encardido
<s0n1cuzinh0> envoyed, qual sua idade? 10 anus? AUHHSuhAUHSuhAHUShUAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> em sua criança
<s0n1cuzinh0> atitude infantiu trollz du satanaiz
<s0n1cuzinh0> criança babaca, imaturo , idiota
<s0n1cuzinh0> ban esse idiota , usaa drogasa esse problematico
<s0n1cuzinh0> ai ai ai aia aia  AIA iaiai
<s0n1cuzinh0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<s0n1cuzinh0> V A I  D A  O  C U  P R A  U M  C A V A L O envoyed
<s0n1cuzinh0> acorda povo
<s0n1cuzinh0> imundiçado
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHShuAUHSAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> bando de nerd obeso com papo no queiro
<s0n1cuzinh0> bola de banha
<s0n1cuzinh0> suvaqueira, suvaco pingando suor
<s0n1cuzinh0> nao aguentam nem andar
<s0n1cuzinh0> seus malditos
<s0n1cuzinh0> UHASUHUHAUHSAUHS
<s0n1cuzinh0> eae Peste_Bubonica pesta do satanaiz praga do abismo
<s0n1cuzinh0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDi7cMurp7E
<s0n1cuzinh0> Vaski - Terror Dome
<s0n1cuzinh0> 8-D~~~~~~~
<s0n1cuzinh0> olhe bem pra esses olhos arregalados
<s0n1cuzinh0> de tanto fumar pedra e cheirar poh
<s0n1cuzinh0> e pra esse sorriso ironico de tanto beber pinga e fumar maconha
<s0n1cuzinh0> e pra essa linguinha zuada de super troll satanico
<s0n1cuzinh0> bin ladem eu vou eh comer seu cu
<s0n1cuzinh0> nsa me esperem seus filha das puta
<s0n1cuzinh0> Julinux, EAEEEEEEEEEE
<s0n1cuzinh0> tava te esperando
<s0n1cuzinh0> qual a duvida?
<Julinux> ???
<s0n1cuzinh0> me fala que respondo, estou cobrindo o suporte hoje
<Julinux> ???/
<s0n1cuzinh0> qq duvida de linux, futbol, macumba, sobre seu visinho o lula qq coisa eu cobro o suporte GRAATISSS
<s0n1cuzinh0> eaeee h3lp  do satanaizzzzz
<Julinux> Manja de Ubuntu Touch?
<s0n1cuzinh0> voltou dos profundessas do buraco arregaçado do seu proprio anus encardido?
<s0n1cuzinh0> Julinux, com certeza meu benzinho
<s0n1cuzinh0> manda que eu respondo sua linda
<s0n1cuzinh0> Julinux, curte um dubstep gata, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDi7cMurp7E
<s0n1cuzinh0> se tiver afim neh...
<Julinux> Como faz pra instalar ele no p3110
<Julinux> pois segui os passos sá do XDADevelopers e não foi aqui no meu
<s0n1cuzinh0> hmm
<s0n1cuzinh0> mas teve algum problema especifico na instalaçao/
<Julinux> Ocorreu tudo certo
<s0n1cuzinh0> hm
<Julinux> Mas na hora de iniciar só fica em uma tela preta
<s0n1cuzinh0> vishh
<s0n1cuzinh0> qual versao da distro gata/
<Julinux> Raring touch
<s0n1cuzinh0> hm, eu nem manjo de instalar no p3110, mas voce tentou ver algum video tutorial pronto?
<s0n1cuzinh0> install ubuntu p3110 no youtube mesmo...
<s0n1cuzinh0> mas se voce disse que instalou tudo correto e ficou na tela preta... tenso
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu antes de fazer algo assim, vejo se eh compativel etc
<s0n1cuzinh0> mas eh de fato as vezes rola essas coisas tensas, que nao se tem explicação, coisas do copiroto...
<s0n1cuzinh0> =/
<s0n1cuzinh0> uma pena nao pode te ajudar gata
<s0n1cuzinh0> eae h3lp hggdh envoyed SEUS OTARIIOOOOOOOOOO
<s0n1cuzinh0> vao tudo tomaar no anus de voces isso sim
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUASUHAUHAS
<h3lp> fala cuiabano
<s0n1cuzinh0> uahssuhauhasuhuhauhas
<envoyed> Torcendo para o hggdh não estar off.
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu nem sou cuiabano mas agora vou ser cuiabanu
<s0n1cuzinh0> eaee h3lp
<h3lp> vai assisti o jogo da copa ai?
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu to aki ranlando um rasqueado com a bunda
<s0n1cuzinh0> vo anda
<s0n1cuzinh0> so pobre vou roubar os gringo
<s0n1cuzinh0> UYHASHUUHASuhAUHS
<h3lp> nosa
<s0n1cuzinh0> uasuhasuhahusas
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sooui cuiabanu porra
<h3lp> aproveita anda e cai num buraco e morre
<s0n1cuzinh0> o hggdh eh massa eu confundo com vc envoyed seu inutil arrombado do cu largo
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, uhUAHSauhaHUAShuAHUS
<s0n1cuzinh0> soh se for no buraco do seu cu
<envoyed> Julinux: Recomendo que você acesse #ubuntu-touch
<s0n1cuzinh0> ai eh um abismo um buracho negro suylgado de todas as pikas da galaxia
<s0n1cuzinh0> AHUSUHAUHSuhHUAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> sulgador
<s0n1cuzinh0> por onde passa uma pika perto do buraco negro do seu cu h3lp ele sulga
<h3lp> mas vc ja tá num buraco
<s0n1cuzinh0> uhASUHuhAUHshuASAS
<h3lp> cuiba
<s0n1cuzinh0> UHYASHUyHUASuhAUHSuhAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> boa
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, mas foi aqui que conheci sua mae e seu pai
<s0n1cuzinh0> :3
<s0n1cuzinh0> e ai fizemos uma suruba em um esgoto
<s0n1cuzinh0> e voce nasceu
<s0n1cuzinh0> ASUYHUHASUHUHUHAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> por isso vc eh deformado
<h3lp> so c vc nasceu e depois morru e nasceu dnovo
<s0n1cuzinh0> sim eu revivi 234283479 quinqualhoes de voces, ai depois caguei e nasceu vc
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSuhASUHHUASSA
<h3lp> pois no maximo vc é um mulek
<s0n1cuzinh0> sim sou um mlk
<h3lp> msmo q tenha 70 anos
<s0n1cuzinh0> um mlk idiota
<s0n1cuzinh0> sim sou um mlk de 3900 milhoes de anos
<s0n1cuzinh0> um bruxo satanico soh que nao
<s0n1cuzinh0> e mlk
<s0n1cuzinh0> UHAUSHUHAHSUAS
<h3lp> meu filho nao fala tanta bestera assim
<h3lp> q nem vc
<s0n1cuzinh0> :3
<h3lp> ,e olha q ele nem nasceu
<s0n1cuzinh0> sou um mlk idiota pow
<h3lp> q nem vc
<s0n1cuzinh0> seu filho .... soh nao pode puxar o pai
<s0n1cuzinh0> ASHUAUHSUHHUASS
<h3lp> porrinha cuiabana
<s0n1cuzinh0> tadinho poq fez isso mano?
<s0n1cuzinh0> vc esta esperando um filho o.O
<s0n1cuzinh0> odotava alguem seu infeliz
<s0n1cuzinh0> filha da puta
<s0n1cuzinh0> ja que queria amar alguem, adotava e demonstrava um amor verdadeiro
<s0n1cuzinh0> mas nao, quer ter um filhinho com a carinha do papai
<h3lp> vc nem chega a ser um mulek,é um porrinha cuiabana
<s0n1cuzinh0> VAI TOMAR NO MEIO DESSE SEU CU DESGRAÇADOOO
<s0n1cuzinh0> UASUAUHUHAS
<h3lp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<s0n1cuzinh0> sou um porrinha
<s0n1cuzinh0> :3
<s0n1cuzinh0> UIJHASUHUHASijIAJS
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sou um porrinha
<h3lp> agora fala cm minha mão tenho q faz
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu fui espirrado pelo pinto de algum
<s0n1cuzinh0> alguem
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu sou UM PORRINHAAAA
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSUHASHUUHASHUASHUASHU
<h3lp> prrnh cuiabana
<s0n1cuzinh0> vou falar com seu cu h3lp >>>>   (_O_)
<s0n1cuzinh0> seu cu arrombadao
<s0n1cuzinh0> AAUHSHUASUHUHASUHAS
<Julinux> s0n1cuzinh0, Por favor, não flood o canal
<s0n1cuzinh0> Julinux, perdao gatinha linda
<s0n1cuzinh0> mas eu nao me controlo as vezes
<s0n1cuzinh0> sei la pq
<Julinux> Vamos moderar as palavras
<s0n1cuzinh0> pelo menos com voces , mulheres, a parte perfeita da humanidade eu sou sincero
<s0n1cuzinh0> pq os homens
<Julinux> Você está no canal Ubuntu-Br não Putaria-Br
<s0n1cuzinh0> sao a parte feia da natureza
<s0n1cuzinh0> auhsuhaauhshusaas
<s0n1cuzinh0> Julinux, mas isso eh um canal na net
<s0n1cuzinh0> essa porra toda nem sentido fa
<s0n1cuzinh0> fa
<s0n1cuzinh0> fax
<s0n1cuzinh0> faz
<s0n1cuzinh0> fax o lula
<Julinux> Mas aqui tem regras, antes de postar algo leia o FAQ
<s0n1cuzinh0> lula la lula vindo
<s0n1cuzinh0> CHALALALALA
<s0n1cuzinh0> regras?
<s0n1cuzinh0> ausauhahushuahuas
<s0n1cuzinh0> isso non eczinte meu bemzinhu
<s0n1cuzinh0> sua linducha
<s0n1cuzinh0> fofucha
<s0n1cuzinh0> gracinha linda amorzituuu
<s0n1cuzinh0> ;*
<Julinux> Algum moderador dá um Ban Nesse cara?
<s0n1cuzinh0> ME DA UM BAN MODERADOR DO SATANAIX
<s0n1cuzinh0> VENHA CA MODERADORRRR
<s0n1cuzinh0> MORADORRR
<s0n1cuzinh0> MORADOR DO IRC
<s0n1cuzinh0> VENHA CA MORADOR
<h3lp> <s0n1cuzinh0>,vc naum faz sentido na vida
<s0n1cuzinh0> UIHASHUHAUShuAUHSuhAUHAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, sentido na vida?
<s0n1cuzinh0> que vida animal sem teta?
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHHShuAHUYSuhASuhASSA
<h3lp> q morador?
<s0n1cuzinh0> vai da o cu com essas regras lixosas
<s0n1cuzinh0> o morador do irc
<s0n1cuzinh0> UHASUHHUAuhsssuhsUHAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> o morador saiu de casa
<s0n1cuzinh0> e os RATOS fazem a festa
<s0n1cuzinh0> hehehhehe
<s0n1cuzinh0> eiuta porra
<s0n1cuzinh0> EITA PORRAAA
<s0n1cuzinh0> eh vc mesmo vicente_
<s0n1cuzinh0> ?
<s0n1cuzinh0> e fdassan ?
<s0n1cuzinh0> LOLLLLLLL
<s0n1cuzinh0> EITA PORRA SATANAIS DO DIABO
<s0n1cuzinh0> TENTAÇÂO DO INFERNO
<s0n1cuzinh0> nao acredito que eh vc
<s0n1cuzinh0> serio
<s0n1cuzinh0> EITA DESGRAÇAAAA
<s0n1cuzinh0> saiu de la do quinto do satanaiz mesmo imundiça maligna beste das  profundesaz do cu h3lp ?
<s0n1cuzinh0> LOLLL
<s0n1cuzinh0> UHAUSUHAUHSUHAHUSuhAHUShuAHUShuASHUuHAUHSuhASHU
<vicente_> s0n1cuzinh0, bom dia! :)
<s0n1cuzinh0> BOM DIAAAAA
<s0n1cuzinh0> vc eh um cara legal
<s0n1cuzinh0> e ainda mandou um elogio
<s0n1cuzinh0> issae parça
<s0n1cuzinh0> eh noiz ateh no inferno
<s0n1cuzinh0> se vc for pro inferno
<s0n1cuzinh0> e eu tb claro
<s0n1cuzinh0> AUHSUHAS
<s0n1cuzinh0> e la o satanaiz querer fazer algo com vc
<vicente_> s0n1cuzinh0, espero que esteja tudo bem contigo!
<s0n1cuzinh0> eu enfio meu braço no cu dele e rasgo ele no meioo
<s0n1cuzinh0> vicente_, estou p3rf3ct n3ss4 p0rr4
<s0n1cuzinh0> n3ss3 s4t4n4iz
<s0n1cuzinh0> 4g0r4 3u s0u l33tz
<s0n1cuzinh0> irr4 f0d4s3 3ss4 m3rd4
<vicente_> s0n1cuzinh0, massa, fique bem!
<s0n1cuzinh0> 3u qu3r0 qu3 s3 f0d44444
<s0n1cuzinh0> uhASUHhuaUhAUHS
<s0n1cuzinh0> obrigb4d0 m4n0 jho3w
<s0n1cuzinh0> v0c3 3h l3gz 3 c0nsid3r0 iss000
<s0n1cuzinh0> l3gais
<s0n1cuzinh0> :3
<s0n1cuzinh0> l33tz 3h m3u cu 3u na0 s0u l33tz tb na-0
<s0n1cuzinh0> v40 tud0 prr4 c4s4 d0 s4t4n
<s0n1cuzinh0> :3
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp, uia que l33tud0 v0c3 h3333333LP
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3333333333lp 3h m3u p4U
<s0n1cuzinh0> H3LP 3H M3U PAU PAUPAUAP 3NT3ND3U   H333333LP
<s0n1cuzinh0> h3lp,
<s0n1cuzinh0> :3
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> maldito  irc do inferno
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> kd a porra dos mods opers bolas xochas
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> !h3lp
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> h3lp,
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'h3lp' not found
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> . h3lp
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .help
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .ajuda
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> !ajuda
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> eu queria saber
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> quem foi o inutil
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> que codou tal coisa inutil
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> bot lixo aposto q nem IA nao tem
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> vai tomar no m3u d0 cuuuuu
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4>  clear
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ..........................
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> cleanning the log do capetanildes....
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> aguarde um seculo...
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> pipipipipipii
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> piiiiii
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> satansi eh vc sataais?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> >> sim sou eu desgraça
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> o que vc deseja imundiça do caraio?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> >> eu desejo limpar a porra dos logs hora inutilidade infame
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ......
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> limpando os logs de seu cu satanais, aguarde 7 seculos
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ..
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ..
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> piiiiiii
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> esse canal possue logs prubricos e vc estara no grogre
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> >> so se for no grugre do seu cu
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> >> me limpe dos grugre bot porco nojento
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> .... eh pra jah mestre yoda satanico...
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> limpando o grugre do seu cu... aguarde ...
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> grugre  do cu limpo com sucesso!
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> escolha algumas das opções do menu!
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> [1] - Chingar o h3lp
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> [2] - mandar o envoyed tomar no cu dele
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> [3] - elogiar uma linda moça
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> [4] -  dar bom dia ao Fabiano_
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> >>> [4]
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Bom dia Fabiano_ =D
<Fabiano_> bom dia
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> como esta o dia ae?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> esta lindo o dia Fabiano_ ?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, eh vc bhior?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> do remote 3x3cution
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ?
<Fabiano_> não
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ata...
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> de boas
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, e o que trouxe vc hoje aki?
<Fabiano_> dúvida
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> duvidas a respeito do lnx ou apenas rotina de irc-user?
<Fabiano_> rsrs
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hm, se eue poder ajudar eu ajudo
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> manda ae
<Fabiano_> estou tentando instalar o draftsight
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hmm
<Fabiano_> e não estou conseguindo
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> qual distro/
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ubuntoca mesmo/
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ?*
<Fabiano_> simsim
 * p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4 vai enfiar esse teclado do satanais no cu do h3lp  se ele nao parar de falhar as teclas
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hm
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> um momento Fabiano_
<Fabiano_> li alguns tutoriais  e neles dizem a mesma coisa
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, hm, entao vc  pesquisou antes...
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> certo
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> pesquisou mesmo neh/
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> no google neh Fabiano_ ?
<Fabiano_> sim
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> a bom se nao ja ia enfiar uma geladeira no seu cu...
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ok vou te ajudar perae
<h3lp> que porra é essa aí caralho?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> uhsauhuhasuhsauhuhsaashusauhhuashusahu
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, vc tentou baixar o pacote  e compilar ele ?
<Fabiano_> um dele diz que tenho que entra no dos e digitar a super senha
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hm, vc nao tem a senha do root?
<Fabiano_> como é o procedimento?
<Fabiano_> de compilação?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, antes de instalar qq app no linux, vc precisa ser root
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> se for debian/ubuntu da um dpkg -i pacotedoinferno.deb
<Fabiano_> como faço?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, vc chegou a ler o tal do guia foca?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, http://www.guiafoca.org/
<Fabiano_> eu mesmo instalei o sistema operacional
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, enfia uma coisa na cabeça,linux eh pra user que gosta mesmo de pc
<Fabiano_> mas não sei a senha root
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> e se vc gosta mesmo de pc, vc tem que sei la, por um slack
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> pesquisa sobre slackware
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> e instala ele, e aprende a usar linux, ai vc vai ter uma noçao  melhor do que começar com algo ja pronto
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> que eh o caso do ubuntu
<h3lp> Fabiano_ digite sudo passwd root
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ou melho, se quiser pular o linux e ir pro openbsd ou freebsd melhor ainda
<JoBArTe_Skuld> s0n1cuzinh0: eu?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, eu te chamei amigo?
<Fabiano_> beleza vou dar uma olhada lá
<Fabiano_> valeu
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> Fabiano_, sudo passwd root vc vai mudar a senha do root pela primeira vez
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> msa eh bom ler o guia foca ele vai te ensinar muitas coisas pra iniciante
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> e varias coisas  legais
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> use debian mesmo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: se o nick esta marcado é porque chamou
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ou ubuntu mesmo...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e o nick s0n1cuzinh0 esta marcado
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, pow, nem lembro foi mal mano
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> marcado onde/
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> onde estou marcado/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> no meu client
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> no seu cliente?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> EITA PORRAAAAAAA
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> desmarca issu manuuu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sim, ele avisa quando alguem tentou entrar em contato
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> o seu cliente ta doidaooo
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> EITA DESGRAÇAAA
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ele apita ou faz alguma coisa assim/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: nah, é só uma marcação para que eu retorne contato
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ele pisca?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> asim
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> um script seu?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o canal fica de cor verde, um balão notifica e o nick fica marcado
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hmm assim
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> qual seu clinete?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> client*
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> irssi
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> sei la
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> xchart
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: é um cliente usado mto na Rizon
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> weechat
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Cyberscript
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hm, entao vc usa windows?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: neste notebook sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não consegui fazer o jogo funfar no linux ainda :(
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hm, de boas nao tem nada haver, eu conheço muito user linux q nao sabe porra nenhuma de linux e usar windows q sabe mais que muitos fdp ai que dizem saber blabalbalabla etc vc ja sabe neh
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, eu sugiro duas maquinas
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> uma com linux e uma com windows
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: mas é assim XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu tenho 7 maquinas
<JoBArTe_Skuld> 6 linux e este windows
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ai vc mexe no linux, sempre procura mexer mais nele, quando ver que nao da mesmo, ai vc vai no maldito porco nojento do windows travador
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> boa
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, ai sim porra, to gostando de ver
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, mas faz melhor
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> em 1 dessas maquinas
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> coloca um openbsd
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: sou user linux desde os tempos da boa e velha conectiva xD
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> um plan9 e começa testar ver o que tem de interessante
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> eita
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> massaa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> aonde vc tinha que criar uma partição soh pro /boot la trilha 0
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ai btf eu sou noob naverdade
<JoBArTe_Skuld> senão o SO não iniciava XD
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> conheci linux pela primeira vez em 2010
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> uia
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> massa
 * p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4 respeita o JoBArTe_Skuld 
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: nah, tranquilo XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu não acredito que um é mais inteligente que outros nesta área
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, mas eh curte dubstep/
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYED1JoH02g
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cada um tem um conhecimento especifico
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, ha sei la, eu sou noob mano na verdade e isso me revolta as vezes
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ainda hoje eu aprendo algo novo com estagiários
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> massa
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> eu gosto de C no momento..
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> nao sou bao etc
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> mas  codo uns appzinhos e umas toolzinhas pra mim
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> da pra brincar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu ia fazer um app em c, ai fiquei com preguiça e fiz em python :S
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> eu consigo ter pelo menos uma noçao de tal poder dessa ferramenta maravilhosa
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> auhshuauhas
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> massa
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> eu fiz alguns ai ja hehehee
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> em C e php pra  web
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4]: o que seria dubstep?
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> python eh maneiro
<Peste_Bubonica> rapais, é muito sono
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, eh um som legal
<Peste_Bubonica> maldita vida de programador
<JoBArTe_Skuld> PHP eu nem falo nada :o
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, curta este primeiro
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDi7cMurp7E
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> deixa o som rolar...
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> observe o toquezinho tipo keygem music
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> eh dahorinha...
<hggdh> p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4: primeiro e ultimo aviso. Respeite as regras do canal.
 * JoBArTe_Skuld não pode falar de PHP senão vai horas e horas de papo
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> hggdh, eu nao sei o que tenho amigo
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> deve ser algum problema psicologico
<Peste_Bubonica> uhauhauahuahu
<hggdh> @kick p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4 respeite as regras do canal
<Peste_Bubonica> hggdh, entrou só pra zuar jow.. KB
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> ok, respeitarei.
<Peste_Bubonica> hggdh, daqui 2 mins ta ai de novo
<Geese_Howard> Peste_Bubonica: burn baby burn
<Peste_Bubonica> Geese_Howard, :)
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> JoBArTe_Skuld, mas eh mano, legal falar com você outro dia sei la quando se por acaso em uma probabilidade remota a gente volte a trocar palavras
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> flws gente
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> o//
<p3st3-d4d3sgr4c4> um beijo o//
<Geese_Howard> Peste_Bubonica: parente seu?
<Geese_Howard> Peste_Bubonica: lado h4ck3r da familia?
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<h3lp> qual um repositorio oficial do samba4 no 12.04?
<Peste_Bubonica> Geese_Howard, ahahahahahha.... nunca vi mais gordo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> flws p3.....
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ó, ja saiu
 * JoBArTe_Skuld retornando ao trabalho
<RogerioGTX> gente eu estou com uma duvida muito chata nao estou conseguindo instalar um programa no meu linux aluguem pode me ajudar?
<Geese_Howard> RogerioGTX: erro?
<Geese_Howard> RogerioGTX: log?
<RogerioGTX> Geese_Howard, como assim?
<RogerioGTX> tipo assim, eu baixei ele e clico duas vezes e ele nao instala, só abre uma janela mas nao sei instalar
<RogerioGTX> me falaram pra eu vim aqui nesse chat que alguém poderia me ajudar
<RogerioGTX> me diz o que fazer que eu faço
<hggdh> Peste_Bubonica: ei sei quem ele e'. O mais interessante e' que ele foi banido de vez do canal do vitorlobo :-)
<Geese_Howard> Peste_Bubonica: só fazendo amizades
<RogerioGTX> hggdh, o vitorlobo é uma bixona
<Geese_Howard> RogerioGTX: bom, primeiro. qual o programa?
<RogerioGTX> Peste_Bubonica, seu cagueta do satanaiz
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RogerioGTX> AUHShuHUASuhUHASuhUHAShuHUASHUAHUSUHSAHSUhUAs
<hggdh> RogerioGTX: acabo de kick um. Queres entrar na danca tambem?
<RogerioGTX> hggdh, MANDA
<Peste_Bubonica> RogerioGTX, :)
<Geese_Howard> se não for o mesmo
<RogerioGTX> vem kick gostososo
<RogerioGTX> BVEM VEM VEMM
<RogerioGTX> ISSO VENHA
<RogerioGTX> KICKKCK
<RogerioGTX> AI AIAIAIA
<Geese_Howard> dúvidas?
<RogerioGTX> MANAIAIIAIAIAIAIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<hggdh> @kban -user RogerioGTX
<ubotu-br> hggdh: (kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the user, and --host bans just the (1 more message)
<Peste_Bubonica> ops
<hggdh> @kban --user RogerioGTX
<RogerioGTX> uhasHUuhasHUhuas
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: vale para ti tambem.
<hggdh> ... e depois reclamam.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não identifiquei ações minhas acima que façam sentido com esse seu ultimato
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: só faz sentido se eu lembrar do seu complexo de inferioridade
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: nao de corda.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: neste caso, fui
<h3lp> é o propriamente dito
<p3st3-1m0rt4l> Vem Vem VEM VEMMMMMM NE MIM DENOVOOOOO KICKKZZZ DO MEU CORAÇAOOOOO AUHSuhAUHSUHASHUHUAShuAUHSuhUHAShuAHUShu  e vc seu cagueta do satanaiz, peixe morre pela boca em... AUHSuhAHUSuhAUH eu venho aqui para AIA AIAAI i ... para dar um re r re ree reca   AII AIA AII senti um cutucao no cu AUSHHUASHUUHAS deve ser o satanaiz ai NAO DESGRAÇA... "sou eu benzinhu a sua vadia gostossa to soh dando uma lambidinha no seu cu..." >_> ta bo
<p3st3-1m0rt4l>  lambidinha no seu cu..." >_> ta bom entao... mas lembe as minhas bolas hoje e nao meu anus, outro dia vc lambe ai sei la hoje eu quero que vc lambe minhas bolas e etc... vem VEM VEMMMM UIUIUIuiUUiuiUIuiUiuiui isso ... continuando haaa isso... entao porra nao precisa me babbaba uuiiii calma amor , preciso escrever porra, MAS AMORRR eu nem eczistuuu, EXISTE SIM DESGRAÇAA nA MINHA MENTE PORRA AUHSUHAUHShUASUH entao continue...
<p3st3-1m0rt4l> pelos brancos no toba dele UAHSHUAUHShuUHAShuHUASuhAHUSuhAhusuhAUHSAs UHAHsuhAHUShuAS UASHuUHASHUhAUS AUShUAHSu ASuHAUShUAHSuHAUShUAhsUhaUS AsUHHausHUahs aSIuhAUSHUAHSuAHSUA s for ( ; ; ) { printf("UHASUHUHASUHUHASUHUHAhuAUSuhAUHShuAUHSuhASHUAs"); if (dIsDg4CaA == 9409438590828737948729) break; } #define _CU 1 #if _CU #define _PESTEDOSTANAISIAIAIVOUTEPEHGGARRRRRR 1 #endif extern p3ste
<p3st3-1m0rt4l> satanica p3st3; int APIENTRYCU MaiNNN (HINSCU cu, hINST PORRA, LPFUCK lpCMX, int VAIDAROCU) { if (p3st3satanica == 1) p3st3f0r3v3r = 1; else p3st3f0r3v3r = 0; return 666; } /* porra porra  merda de irc lalallaa dub dub dub http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0JPsv-eEmo - 08:30 very very... */
<hggdh> @kban --host p3st3-1m0rt4l
<skate_forever> UAHUAHUAHUAH
<Julinux> hggdh, dá um jeito nesse cara ai
<hggdh> skate_forever: nao de corda, por favor.
<hggdh> Julinux: ja' se foi
<skate_forever> dando corda?
<skate_forever> UAHUHUAH
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> @kick skate_forever por favor respeite as regras do canal
<Julinux> ae, agora sim
<hggdh> hoje e' o dia, pelo visto
<Julinux> hehe'
<skate_forever> hggdh, tire o odio do seu coracao, companheiro!
<hggdh> skate_forever: ja' foste avisado. Nao me importa o que achas de mim; o que me importa e' o comportamento do canal. Por favor, respeite as regras do canal.
<skate_forever> hggdh, não pode rir mais no canal ?
<skate_forever> eu hein
<s0n1c-> VEM DENOVO SATANAIZ AUHSHUASUHHHUASHUAUHShAUHsuhAUHsuhAHUsuhAUHSuhUAHSuHAUShUASHuAHSuHAUshUAHSuAHSuHASUhAUShuHAS
<s0n1c-> VRM VEM VEM
<s0n1c-> TA DEMORANDOOOO
<s0n1c-> ASUHUHASuhUHASuhuhAuhsUHauhsUHauhsuhaS
<s0n1c-> hggdh,
<s0n1c-> OIEEEEE
<s0n1c-> :d~~~
<s0n1c-> h3lp, seu viadaooooo
<s0n1c-> AUHSuhUHAShuUHAsUHuhashUuhaSUHUHAS
<s0n1c-> vai da o cu
<Peste_Bubonica> rapais
<s0n1c-> Peste_Bubonica, satanaizzzzz
<Peste_Bubonica> hoje tiraram o dia pra pesar
<Peste_Bubonica> ahuahuauhuhauhauhahuahuahu
<Peste_Bubonica> eu racho
<skate_forever> uahuahauhauha
<skate_forever> Peste_Bubonica, te amam!
<s0n1c-> cagueto neh safado?
<s0n1c-> AUHSuhAHUSuhAuhsUHaUHSUHAUSHAUHS
<s0n1c-> Peste_Bubonica, uyhAUYHSuhAHUSuhAuhsUHasuhuhasHUuhaSuhAUHS
<h3lp> tmb
<Peste_Bubonica> s0n1c-, oq?
<s0n1c-> nois eh pior que o sadam
<s0n1c-> pior que o bin ladem
<s0n1c-> CYHALAALALALALA
<s0n1c-> AI AI AIAIAIAIIA CAPETAAAA
<s0n1c-> Peste_Bubonica, oq?
<s0n1c-> ?
<s0n1c-> O.o9
<h3lp> cuiabano.......
<s0n1c-> o.O
<s0n1c-> cuiabanuyuuu
<s0n1c-> eu sou um cauibanuuu
<s0n1c-> :D
<s0n1c-> UHASUhUHASuhUHASuhUHASUHSA
<s0n1c-> cuiabanu que mora em uma fossa de bosta
<s0n1c-> h3lp, eae imundiça
<s0n1c-> UHASuhUHAShuUHAShuAUHShUAUHSUHAS
<s0n1c-> VAI TOMAR NO ANUS MAS QUE PORRAD ENOVO ESSE CARA AKI
<s0n1c-> opaa
<s0n1c-> felipealmeida,
<s0n1c-> vc eh o siJJ?
<s0n1c-> eaae h3lp
<s0n1c-> p3lh
<s0n1c-> oia o nick dessa  desgraça
<s0n1c-> AUHShuAHUSuhahuHUAS
<s0n1c-> vai da o cu pra um jegue maon
<s0n1c-> eu quero que vcx seja estrupado por um jegue
<s0n1c-> eu quero eu quero eu quero eu quero eu quero eu quero eu quero
<s0n1c-> E ACABOU
<s0n1c-> (_*_)
<s0n1c-> (_o_)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [s0n1c-]: defina jegue
<s0n1c-> (_O_)
<s0n1c-> JoBArTe_Skuld, jegue = animal irracional com pínto maior que de um cavalo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [s0n1c-]: defina o contexto
<s0n1c-> envoyed, eae SATANAIZ porquera
<s0n1c-> JoBArTe_Skuld, o contexto, o jegue estava andando pela rua, viu o envoyed e o h3lp e partiu pra cima
<s0n1c-> AAUHSuhASUHUHASUH
<s0n1c-> o envoyed e o h3lp gostou e gamou no jegue começoiu a criar jegue em casa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [s0n1c-]: associe contexto a explicação
<s0n1c-> AUHSuhHUAShuUHASUHuhAHUShuAUHSuhAHUShuAHUSuhAHUShuAUHSuhAHUSAS
<s0n1c-> JoBArTe_Skuld, o jegue tb gostou e partiu pro ataque e procriaram
<s0n1c-> ai nessa nasceu eu
<s0n1c-> eu por sua ves nasci com o pal do jegue e com a cabeça do envoyed  e com a viadeza do h3lp
<s0n1c-> porem eu nao sei definir quem sou
<s0n1c-> se sou um ser jegue ou um ser envoyed aviadado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [s0n1c-]: contextue com o tópico
<s0n1c-> compreende JoBArTe_Skuld ?
<s0n1c-> pois em
<s0n1c-> em um certo dia
<s0n1c-> estava andando pela rua e vi outro jegue
<s0n1c-> me senti aytraido o jegue saiu correndo atras de mim
<s0n1c-> eu sai gritando o h3lp e o envoyed e eles apareceram
<s0n1c-> e derrepente o jegue parou
<s0n1c-> e começou a comer o h3lp  e o envoyed que se envolveram em uma suruba
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [s0n1c-]: defina as variaveis do ambiente
<s0n1c-> JoBArTe_Skuld, entao, eu por sua vez, vi que o h3lp começou a gritar de dor
<s0n1c-> e fui correndo com um pal tentar seprar o jegue do h3lp
<s0n1c-> mas o h3lp  falou pra deixar o.O
<s0n1c-> ai eu peguei e falei que nao pq o cu dele estava sangrando
<s0n1c-> e enfiei o pal que eu estava na mao no cu do jegue
<s0n1c-> tenso...
<s0n1c-> mas derrepente eu vi que o jegue era o envoyed
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [s0n1c-]: quais eram as contantes da aplicação?
<s0n1c-> e nao tinha enfiado o pal no jegue e sim nele
<s0n1c-> entao...
<s0n1c-> quando fui notar as contantes o h3lp estava com metado do pinto do jegue na boca
<s0n1c-> LOL
<s0n1c-> falei PARA PRA VAI MATAR O h h3lp senhor jegue
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [s0n1c-]: qual foi a metodologia aplicada ao fluxo?
<felipealmeida> s0n1c-: siJJ?
<hggdh> @kban --host s0n1c-
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: obrigado
<h3lp>  [hggdh]cara chato meu
<hggdh> h3lp: faz parte do jogo. E' uma pena, entretanto.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é, muita criatividade inútil, esta energia poderia ser gasta em algum projeto em prol da comunidade
<JoBArTe_Skuld> também notei que minha abordagem não surtiu muito efeito nele
<JoBArTe_Skuld> nas outras redes em que participo esta abordagem geralmente é bem efetiva, ou a pessoa para ou sai do canal
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: de forma geral, qualquer resposta e' alimento para um troll
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: correto, a idéia com esta abordagem é justamente esta, "alimentar o troll até ele não aguentar mais comer"
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ou seja, uma hora ele cessa :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> a melhor forma de faze-los cessar e' o ban. Infelizmente.
<h3lp> ele vai ta agotinha
<h3lp> [hggdh]: poderia manda um repositorio do samba4 oficial para ubuntu 12.04?
<hggdh> h3lp: repositorio oficial nao tem. Eu acho, entretanto, que existe (pelo menos) uma PPA para ele
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tem la no lauchpad, não?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *launchpad
<hggdh> sim. Um google de 'ubuntu samba4 ppa precise' retorna varios hits
<hggdh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=samba4
<h3lp> O maior inimigo do conhecimento não é a ignorancia,e sim achar que já tem a posse dele!
<Rawr1415756848> ESSE BOT DO DIABOO NAO PARAAA AUHShuAHUSuhAUHShuASUHUHASuhUHAUHS PQP MAS QUE BOT CHATO DO SATANAIZ MEU APAPQPQ AUHShuAHUShuAHUSuhAUHSHUASHuuhASUHUHAsUHAsuhUHASAs
<hggdh> @kabn --host Rawr1415756848
<hggdh> @kban --host Rawr1415756848
<s4t4n1s-20858758> TIRA A PORRA DO BAN SE NAO OS BOTS DO SATANAIZ NAO VAI PARAR ASUHAUHSHUASUHASUSHhuASUhuhASUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHAS  coisa do copiroto asushhuaUHAUHsuhUAHSuhASUHAS
<hggdh> sha/csop
<hggdh> s4t4n1s-20858758: se ao menos soubesses escrever portugues direito, eu ate' estaria disposto a conversar
<s4t4n1s-85613939> TIRA A PORRA DO BAN SE NAO OS BOTS DO SATANAIZ NAO VAI PARAR ASUHAUHSHUASUHASUSHhuASUhuhASUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHAS  coisa do copiroto asushhuaUHAUHsuhUAHSuhASUHAS hggdh se voce bane 1, vem outro mano ASUHhuASUHHUAShuUHASuhAHU vamo ver quem canca primeiro entao AUHShuAUHShuA eh o troll do inferno AUHSuhUHASuhUHAShuUHSAuhAUHSuhAs
<hggdh> @ban -
<JoBArTe_Skuld> maquinas ownadas :|
<hggdh> @kban --user s4t4n1s-85613939
<Meme> bom dia! Alguem já instalou a nova versão do ubuntu? Como posso atualizar o meu?
<hggdh> Meme: eu a uso ja'fazem alguns meses. Sabes o que estas fazendo?
<hggdh> Meme: e qual tua versao actual?
<Meme> 13.04
<chuckn0rr1s>  /msg ChanServ DROP #ubuntu-br
<chuckn0rr1s> DROP #ubuntu-br
<chuckn0rr1s> livropastor: é de bH MINAS?
<dtcrshr> eita, manha movimentada no canal hein ahuehauehue
<chuckn0rr1s> pois naum é data?
<hggdh> Meme: em um terminal, 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' instalara' a 13.10
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: eu tenho medo deste comando
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu até desativo ele dos servidores que administro
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :o
<blolz1206435503> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUHAS
<blolz1994868744> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUHAS
<blolz436111329> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUH  hggdh  RECEBAAA  NA BUNDDAAAA AUASUHUHASHUHUASUHHUASHUAUSASAS
<blolz785544> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUH  hggdh  RECEBAAA  NA BUNDDAAAA AUASUHUHASHUHUASUHHUASHUAUSASAS
<blolz550989586> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUH  hggdh  RECEBAAA  NA BUNDDAAAA AUASUHUHASHUHUASUHHUASHUAUSASAS  UASHUUHASHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAU
<blolz668470822> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUH  hggdh  RECEBAAA  NA BUNDDAAAA AUASUHUHASHUHUASUHHUASHUAUSASAS  UASHUUHASHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAU
<blolz1975897862> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUH  hggdh  RECEBAAA  NA BUNDDAAAA AUASUHUHASHUHUASUHHUASHUAUSASAS  UASHUUHASHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUA
<blolz1672157988> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUH  hggdh  RECEBAAA  NO ANUUUUUSSSSSS  UHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHshuHUASHUHUAUHSUASuhAUShuHAUsuhAS AUASUHUHASHUHUASUHHUASHUAUSASAS  UASHUUHASHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUSSHUAUHSUHAHUS
<blolz1462870837> HAAAADDDDDDOOOUUUUUUCCCKKEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN UHAShuUAsuUASuhUHAshuUH  hggdh  RECEBAAA  NO ANUUUUUSSSSSS  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ0KdvO0iV8 - 07:20
<blolz102568735> GGGGGEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNQQQQQQQUUIIIIIDAAAAMAAAAAAA DEEE POOORRAA NNAAAA BUNNDDAAAA DO  hggdh  TIRA MEU BAN SEU GAY ASUHHUASSHUASUHAUHSUHASHUASUHAS
<blolz1283796081> GGGGGEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNQQQQQQQUUIIIIIDAAAAMAAAAAAA DEEE POOORRAA NNAAAA BUNNDDAAAA DO  hggdh  TIRA MEU BAN SEU GAY ASUHHUASSHUASUHAUHAHUUHASUHAUHSUHAUHSuhAUHSuhAUHSuhUHASuhAUHSUH  RINDO LITROS ASUHSHAUSUHASAUHSUHASHUASUHAS  FODASE SE EU SOU NOOB TO RINDO DEMAIS ASUHUHAShuUHAShuUHASuhAS
<blolz1145316804> FLOOOODDDD DO SATANAIZZZZ TROOLLLL  EMMM ACAAOOOOOO AUHSUHAHUSHUAHUShuAUHSuhAUHSuhAHSUUHASHUASHUuhAS TIRA MEU BAN  hggdh  QUE PARO AUSHuhAUHSuhAUHSuhAUSuhAUHSuhAUSHuHAUSHhuAUHShUAUHS UHHAShuAUH ShuHAUS huAUH SHUa UShua HSUauhsHUuahsU ahsUHa usHuah sUhasUhaUSshUAHSuHASu HAAS uHA suHA SuHAUS hAUSH UAHS uAH SuHASuhAUS hAUsh UHA shuahs uahs as
<blolz816111999> REEEEECCCCCEEEEBBBBBAAAAA OOUUUTRA ESPORRADAA NA CARA AUHSHAUUHAUHASHUASUHHAUSUHASUHAHSUHUAHUAS   hggdh
<blolz1203872080> FLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDD  DOO   SATANAIZ TROOLLLLLL QUE NAO PARA AAAAAA  RECEEBBAAAAA  LO_FLODDDERRRRRRR SATANICOOO
<nbdu1nder> kkkkkkkkk lol
<blolz304162106> FLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDD  DOO   SATANAIZ TROOLLLLLL QUE NAO PARA AAAAAA  RECEEBBAAAAA  LO_FLODDDERRRRRRR SATANICOOO
<blolz1578456708> REEEEECCCCCEEEEBBBBBAAAAA OOUUUTRA ESPORRADAA NA CARA AUHSHAUUHAUHASHUASUHHAUSUHASUHAHSUHUAHUAS   hggdh
<p1scyc04n0ny> cuiabano
<blolz856975981> GGGGGEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNQQQQQQQUUIIIIIDAAAAMAAAAAAA DEEE POOORRAA NNAAAA BUNNDDAAAA DO  hggdh  TIRA MEU BAN SEU GAY ASUHHUASSHUASUHAUHAHUUHASUHAUHSUHAUHSuhAUHSuhAUHSuhUHASuhAUHSUH  RINDO LITROS ASUHSHAUSUHASAUHSUHASHUASUHAS  FODASE SE EU SOU NOOB TO RINDO DEMAIS ASUHUHAShuUHAShuUHASuhAS
<blolz2092630154> CAAAAMEEECAMEERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   DEE PORRRA EM TODOS OS USERS QUE TAO AQUI AUSHUHAUHShuASHUHUASHUHUASUHAS  hggdh  tira meu ban
<blolz1763078858> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1847479545> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz187275034> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz266341389> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz376937520> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1107235722> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz973353506> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz442806599> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1838037323> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1370165028> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1328120601> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 2 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz461902216> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1741546224> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz18229978> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1283806937> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz2140999833> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz523761875> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz2084350278> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1374073480> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1830082624> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz141671331> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1427554361> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1700015864> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 3 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz2136196019> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 666 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1807738488> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 666 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1236381007> FLOOOOOODDDD DOOO SATAAANAIZZZ LEVEL 666 ATIVADOOOOOOOOO  AMORTECAM A PORRA COM O ANUUUUUUSSSS AUHSHUASUHSAUHSUHAUHSUHASHUAUHUHASUHAS
<blolz1004280394> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz160750410> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz49457845> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz802544415> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz1175697909> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz1366104751> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz82313625> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz204266073> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz2131281222> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz1406795673> ASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASD
<blolz331258632> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz1462142854> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz721439212> ASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDU
<blolz14358427> FLLOOOODDD TO TROOLL HARD SATANICO TIRA MEU BAN CARALHO FILHA PUTA PORRA DESGRAÇA MERDA CARALHO MALDITO SATANAIS IMUNDIÇA
<blolz1809107562> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz234341749> ASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDUHASAUDHUASHDUASHDUASASUHDUHASDHUUASHDUHHAUSHDUAHSUDHUASHDUHASDU
<blolz1457515359> FLLOOOODDD TO TROOLL HARD SATANICO TIRA MEU BAN CARALHO FILHA PUTA PORRA DESGRAÇA MERDA CARALHO MALDITO SATANAIS IMUNDIÇA
<blolz1653463224> FFFLLLLOOOOOOOOODDDDD DO SATAAANNAAAIIISSSSSSS   QUUEEEE  NAOOOOO PARARAAAAAAAAAA  SOH QUANDO TIRAR O BAN UHASSUHAUHUHAHUAUHSHUASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUH  RISADA MORTAL DO TROLL SATANICO AASUHUHASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHHUASUHUHAUHSuhUHASuhUASUHUHASUUHASUHUAHSUAUHSuhAUHSUHAHUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHASUHUHASUAUSUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHUHASUHUHASHUAUHSUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSA
<blolz690288539> Ricardo__ firecode envoyed yangm Danniel-Lara Portugol9 nbdu1nder livropastor Ubuntu-BR dberg Meme zz0 j0su3 SergioMeneses deathcrawler hadassa Rudineiw fdassan JoBArTe_Skuld dtcrshr @hggdh m4v Guest47970 Cesar_Augusto:barjavel.freenode.net 353 blolz1457515359 =
<blolz2087930588> FLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUH
<blolz5846571> FLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUH
<dtcrshr> http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/ 3 minutos!
<dtcrshr> nossa, que caos aheuaheu
<dtcrshr> hggdh: hoje é dia hein
<blolz235325293> FLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUH
<blolz1965066753> FLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUH
<blolz1895754878> FLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUH FLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUHFLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUH FLLLOOOOOODDD DOOO SATANAAAIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  AUAYGSGYASYGYASUHHUASHUAUHSHUASHUAHUSUHASUHASUHUAHSUHASUH FLLLOOOOO
<blolz566423791> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAA
<blolz902374217> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAA
<blolz1302047127> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SA
<blolz158946965> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS
<blolz767876022> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAA
<blolz1962558634> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SA
<blolz1614608715> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SA
<blolz634028223> SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS   SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS  SAIAMMM TODOS EH O FLOOODDD DO  SAATAANAISSSSS
<envoyed> Resolvido.
<webchat-hacker> banito
<webchat-hacker> chiquitito
<envoyed> Now we have peace here.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [envoyed]: :o
<JoBArTe_Skuld> como é bom ter o poder na mão :o
<Cesar_Augusto> moderação , desce o ban ai , faz favor neste cara :)
<dtcrshr> aee
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Cesar_Augusto]: o problema é que ele esta mudando de IP e usando bots
<JoBArTe_Skuld> fica dificil rastrear ele assim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> embora o k-line acima foi foda
 * JoBArTe_Skuld não via um k-line a um bom tempo
<envoyed> JoBArTe_Skuld: Pode colar pra mim por favor?
<Cesar_Augusto> k-line ?
<envoyed> JoBArTe_Skuld: Coloquei pra ocultar entrada/saída e outras coisas da tela.
<Cesar_Augusto> nunca tinha ouvido este termo
<Cesar_Augusto> :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [envoyed]: o que você deseja que eu cole aqui?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Cesar_Augusto]: k-line é um comando extremo do ircd
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bane você do server e de todos os nodes
<envoyed> JoBArTe_Skuld: o que apareceu quando teve o comando no nick dele.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou tentar, mas meu irc tem mania que colocar cores
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [14:01:19] >>> Saiu do IRC: blolz634028223 [K-Lined]
<Cesar_Augusto> agora vi ali , mas não conhecia ,até vou ler sobre
<Cesar_Augusto> depois
<Cesar_Augusto> sim , subi lá para ver isto auheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> vou ler depois , agora estou arrumando uns notebooks com o sistema do cão aehuahuea aqui :D
<envoyed> JoBArTe_Skuld: thank you
<envoyed> Cesar_Augusto: sistema do cão?
<Cesar_Augusto> é assim que a gente se arria no windows aqui auheaue
<envoyed> Cesar_Augusto: :D
<Cesar_Augusto> pois eu vi alguém que usava linux chamando ele e me mijei de riri
<Cesar_Augusto> rir***
<Cesar_Augusto> dai adotei auhehuehae
<envoyed> Fiquei tentando encontrar algum motivo para alguém gastar o tempo floodando um canal de forma manual.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [envoyed]: também estou pensando nisto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> embora não sabemos se os bots são administrados ou ownados por ele
<envoyed> Por mim este canal seria tão organizado quanto os canais gringos.
<dtcrshr> envoyed: ate é man, mas a galera que ficava grosso no admin trampa muito e foi vazando de fica 24/h aqui
<dtcrshr> a ursa, udk.. sumriam faz tempo
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: linguagem... ???esperava ter que dizer isto para ti
<dtcrshr> ta so o hg ai
<dtcrshr> mas fiquei de cara tbm, desde as 9 da manha, o cara ficou horas por conta
<sya> mas é um absurdo que o ChanServ não detecte esse tipo de coisa
 * dtcrshr hopes to see s Z-line today
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: linguagem?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: boas
<tiagoscd> hggdh: opa, buenas :)
<tiagoscd> tudo certo?
<hggdh> dtcrshr: obrigado pela cobertura
<hggdh> tiagoscd: tudo. s0nic- esteve de volta hoje, and criou confusao
<dtcrshr> de boa hggdh
<tiagoscd> hggdh: bah, esses caras, hehe
<tiagoscd> deviam namorar, trabalhar, sei lá :P
<hggdh> tiagoscd: heh. ele voltou durante meu almoco, e alvorocou. Fica o registro publico de agradecimento do dtcrshr pelo pedido de socorro ao #freenode.
<hggdh> tiagoscd: o idiota acabou k-lined
<tiagoscd> hggdh: ah, great news :) não deve incomodar novamente tão cedo então
<hggdh> tiagoscd: indeed so :-)
<dtcrshr> hggdh: o envoyed foi la tamem
<dtcrshr> e ele ta la agora pedino ajuda pra voltar
<hggdh> envoyed: meu agradecimentos
<envoyed> hggdh: :)
<envoyed> hggdh: Estamos aí.
<envoyed> Hoje cedo até procurei os OPs do canal, mas não havia nenhum.
<envoyed> Vocês conhecem aquela figura?
<hggdh> envoyed: s0nic-. Ele ja'tinha sido retirado do canal tempos atras; alguns meses atras eu o unbanned. Aparentemente voltou `a activa
<dtcrshr> muito tempo livre
<envoyed> Bem isso...
<fsilva> Olá galera!
<fsilva> Alguém aqui já trabalhou com LTSP?
<Santiago> ola
<Santiago> queria tirar algumas duvidas
<Santiago> sobre a atualização, acabei de comprar um pc com debian e quero atualizar para ubunto mas não sei como fazer
<Santiago> alguem pode me ajudar
<Santiago> como fazer para instalar a versão ubunto, eu comprei um pc com debian
<Santiago> e nunca usei o linux
<Santiago> alguem????
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Santiago]: se você não tem nada no pc, bastaria você instalar novamente pelo dvd do ubuntu
<STFLolz885239162>  envoyed FLOOODANDO MANUALMENTE EH O SEU CUUU E O CU DE VOCESSS ESSSE AQUII EH O FLOOOD DO SATANAIZ, FEITO DE WEBSHELLS RODANDO A MAO MESMO SOU NOOB UM LAMMER =D ASUHUASUHUAsuhUHASaHASUHHUASUHUHASUHUHASUHUHAShUAUHs EEEEEE    GGGEEEEENNNNNKKKKIIIDDAAAMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  DEEEEE  PORRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  PPPPPUUUHHHHHHHHFISHHSIHISHS- --- -------- >> >
<STFLolz169744229>  Usuarios, até que meu status de nao-ban seja setado eu nao pararei nunca de perturbar esse canal, e isso inclui o canal como um todo, ninguem vai poder ficar aqui, nao tera mais paz aqui nessa desgraça porque o capeta chegou com o FLOOD DO SATANAIZ AUHSUHASUHAUHUHAS fsilva sya p1scyc04n0ny tiagoscd Portugol9 envoyed jeflui deSouza niko Corey boiko Ricardo__ firecode yangm nbdu1nder livropastor Ubuntu-BR dberg Meme zz0 j0su3 deathcrawle
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [STFLolz169744229]: perai
<STFLolz188457671>  envoyed FLOOODANDO MANUALMENTE EH O SEU CUUU E O CU DE VOCESSS ESSSE AQUII EH O FLOOOD DO SATANAIZ, FEITO DE WEBSHELLS RODANDO A MAO MESMO SOU NOOB UM LAMMER =D ASUHUASUHUAsuhUHASaHASUHHUASUHUHASUHUHASUHUHAShUAUHs EEEEEE    GGGEEEEENNNNNKKKKIIIDDAAAMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  DEEEEE  PORRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  PPPPPUUUHHHHHHHHFISHHSIHISHS- --- -------- >> >
<STFLolz150731456>  envoyed FLOOODANDO MANUALMENTE EH O SEU CUUU E O CU DE VOCESSS ESSSE AQUII EH O FLOOOD DO SATANAIZ, FEITO DE WEBSHELLS RODANDO A MAO MESMO SOU NOOB UM LAMMER =D ASUHUASUHUAsuhUHASaHASUHHUASUHUHASUHUHASUHUHAShUAUHs EEEEEE    GGGEEEEENNNNNKKKKIIIDDAAAMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  DEEEEE  PORRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  PPPPPUUUHHHHHHHHFISHHSIHISHS- --- -------- >> >
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :o
<JoBArTe_Skuld> wow
<JoBArTe_Skuld> como? :o
<Santiago> então eu baixei a versão em um dvd aqui nesse site mesmo, mas não sei como fazer agora
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Santiago]: enfim, é melhor que isto seja feito por alguem da área de TI
<JoBArTe_Skuld> você tem que gravar no DVD e fazer o boot por ele e a partir dele fazer a instalação
<Santiago> ta, me passa seu email skype
<Santiago> por aqui é meio dificil falar
<STFLolz185647542>  envoyed FLOOODANDO MANUALMENTE EH O SEU CUUU E O CU DE VOCESSS ESSSE AQUII EH O FLOOOD DO SATANAIZ, FEITO DE WEBSHELLS RODANDO A MAO MESMO SOU NOOB UM LAMMER =D ASUHUASUHUAsuhUHASaHASUHHUASUHUHASUHUHASUHUHAShUAUHs EEEEEE GGGEEEEENNNNNKKKKIIIDDAAAMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DEEEEE PORRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PPPPPUUUHHHHHHHHFISHHSIHISHS- --- -------- >> >
<niko> you could redirect $r:FLDOSATANN$##por_favor_registre-se
<Santiago> pode ser?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Santiago]: não
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: tem algum operador da rede aqui?
<Santiago> mas como eu faco para fazer o boot
<Santiago> ??
<envoyed> Alguém baniu?
<tiagoscd> envoyed: alguém deu k-line
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [envoyed]: não, ele ta levando k-line
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas parece automático :o
<envoyed> Eu reportei ele de novo.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ah, entendi
<Santiago> como faço o boot
<JoBArTe_Skuld> operadores espertos XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Santiago]: reinicia a maquina e aperta F12
<JoBArTe_Skuld> escolhe a opção de bootar pelo DVD
<Santiago> e so isso?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ai você faz a instalação a partir dai
<Santiago> mas eu peço pra reiniciar e aperto o f12 em que momento
<Santiago> ??
<JoBArTe_Skuld> logo no momento eu que você liga o pc
<Santiago> vou tentar
<Santiago> não consegui
<Santiago> ele fala pra apertar f7 pra dar boot
<Santiago> ai eu apertei e aparece as opcoes realtek entrando em setup
<Santiago> pede pra selecionar o dispositivo de boot e agora
<Santiago> ???
<Santiago> ??
<sya> Santiago, selecione o DVD/CD
<Santiago> mas não me deu essa opção
<Santiago> olha coloquei o cd e pedi pra reiniciar e aperto o F7
<Santiago> e aparece po: p4: realtek entrando em setup
<Santiago> não aparece dvd/cd
<Santiago> por favor alguem me ajude rs
<dtcrshr> caramba envoyed o cara tirou o DIA
<envoyed> dtcrshr: Não é possível cara... hehhee
<envoyed> dtcrshr: Trabalhar que é bom nada.
<dtcrshr> mano, sem condições aheuaheua
<dtcrshr> entrei as 13 hoje fui ver o log que ele chamou geral começou 8.40 não é´possivel é muita atoice
<dtcrshr> foda que ele pra entrar e começar a fazer umas perguntas banais so pra tomar tempo da galera n vai dar pra saber
<dtcrshr> esperar pros klines sairem banindo o range dele todo
<dtcrshr> voto num z line ja pros ips da cidade do cara ahueahue
<hggdh> niko: forwarding non-registered users in general would be a last resort, given that most users here are new to IRC. But we may go this way, if things keep this way
<hggdh> niko: forwarding one the user would not really help, s/he has been chaning nicks on-the-fly
<dtcrshr> puts, hggdh mas ai a galera que entra em webchat e tals vai rodar
<hggdh> dtcrshr: eu sei, por isto nao quero forcar registro
<hggdh> dtcrshr: alias, libguagem, por favor :-)
<dtcrshr> mals
<hggdh> dtcrshr: um block generico no geolocation poderia bloquear gente demais
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, o gajo esta' a entrar de varios hosts diferentes (ja' vi .ru, .eu, e outros)
<dtcrshr> pois e
<dtcrshr> mas o registro dos pox de provedor tem range fechado
<dtcrshr> da net por exemplo
<dtcrshr> eae licensed firme
<licensed> dtcrshr, opa baum
<dtcrshr> hoje ta comedia aqui no canal, tem um por conta
<dtcrshr> hggdh: o range do cara é muito grande?
<dtcrshr> mas se fazer um por range e deixar uns 3 dia ele desencana as vz...
<dtcrshr> pensando no tamanho do brasil
<hggdh> dtcrshr: nao sei, mas nao resolve: se ele vai para um .ru, oficialmente ele esta' a vir da Russia
<licensed> dtcrshr, nao entendi
<hggdh> dtcrshr: na verdade, agora (tipo profetizar sobre o passado), deveriamos ter colocado um +q em *satan*!*@*...
<hggdh> mas e' muito tarde para isto
 * hggdh volta a trabalhar
<licensed> q foi q houve ai? deu rolo no canal?
<hggdh> licensed: um troll
<licensed> sempre tem ne vei
<hggdh> pois... cansa-me a beleza.
<licensed> dtcrshr, pq vc falou comigo la em cima quando eu entrei? achou que eu era um dos trolls?
<niko> hggdh: +b $r: isn't unregistered user but the gecos used by those bots, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml ban mask
<hggdh> niko: oops. Indeed, sorry. Dumb of me. not a bad idea at all
<sya> o negócio é usar a beleza do captcha
<sya> permitir só usuários registrados
<sya> a freenode cuida do resto
<dtcrshr> nada, fazia tempo que nao trocava so licensed
<licensed> dtcrshr, sim sim.. tava reformando a casa.. sem pc
<dtcrshr> sussa
<dtcrshr> xo voltar aqui que to nos finalmentes de um script
<licensed> vai kkkk
<gustavomeano> Olá pessoal
<gustavomeano> Eu estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em uma máquina minha, que tinha windows 7 por algum motivo ele não roda. Fica uma tela preta com um prompt piscando somente.
<gustavomeano> Instalei o kubuntu 8.02.4 e aparentemente estava rodando. Porém parou em uma tela azul. Ele reconheceu os dois drives. Porém fica uma tela azul.
<nhrcosta> boa tarde
<gustavomeano> O comutador é um Itaútec .
<gustavomeano> Boa tarde.
<nhrcosta> estão discutindo sobre algo específico?
<gustavomeano> vc entende da instalação do ubuntu 13.04 nhrcosta
<nhrcosta> rs, vim aqui justamente tentar solucionar um problema na instalação
<nhrcosta> x.x
<nhrcosta> Esqueci de me apresentar
<nhrcosta> meu nome é Nathália
<gustavomeano> então estamos na mesma. O que acontece contigo? é a mesma versão?
<nhrcosta> sim
<gustavomeano> Prazer.
<nhrcosta> Poxa, eu tenho um netbook com o Windows 7 starter
<JoBArTe_Skuld> windows 7 starter é o que há
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ele ajuda o funcionário manter foco
<nhrcosta> e era particionado em C:, onde ficava o sistema operacional, e em D:, onde ficavam meus arquivos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> você só consegue abrir 2 programas por vez XD
<nhrcosta> Então usei o usb instaler e cliquei em substituir o windoes 7 pelo ubuntu
<nhrcosta> só que na hora que cliquei reiniciei pois fiquei em dúvida se apagaria ou não meus arquivos da outra partição
<gustavomeano> Eu já tentei o usb instaler não consegui.
<nhrcosta> mas esse segundo foi suficiente para apagar o windows e eu só consegui entrar clicando em "fazer um teste com o ubuntu"
<nhrcosta> mas, apesar de aparecerem dois volumes, não achei meus arquivos
<nhrcosta> não?
<nhrcosta> da primeira vez que usei não consegui também
<nhrcosta> porque quando clicava para abrir o instalador do ubuntu, não aparecia nenhum arquivo na pasta
<nhrcosta> ai digitei o nome do arquivo e mandei abrir
<nhrcosta> assim foi
<gustavomeano> Eu fiz isto também, pelo que entendi se vc escolhe instalar o ubuntu, ele faz uma partição e instala, deixando o windows como esta.
<gustavomeano> Na reinicialização ele te da a opção em entrar em um sistema operacional ou o outro.
<gustavomeano> eu fiz isso até aí tudo bem.
<gustavomeano> só que o ubuntu 13.04 inicia e para em uma tela azul
<gustavomeano> vc consegue entrar no seu Windows 7?
<gustavomeano> Tenta ver se a partição ainda existe pelo prompt de comando.
<nhrcosta> eu não consigo mais entrar no windows
<nhrcosta> ele diz que não há nenhum sistema operacional instalado
<nhrcosta> ai fico em dúvida se não mostrou a outra partição porque é uma versão teste ou porque realmente não tem mais
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<p1scyc04n0ny> boa tard
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> kobamwa minna
 * JoBArTe_Skuld traduzindo: boa noite pessoal
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu reescrevo a mbr de um hd externo?
<omelete> q_P
<licensed> =( meu hd nao ta sendo reconhecido no ps3 =(( o pendrive é
<licensed> ai dei uma pesquisada falaram pra reescrever a mbr
<omelete> tem copia
<omelete> ?
<licensed> nao, mas vou ter q fazer
<omelete> pra fz da com o dd
<omelete> se tiver corrompido ñ sei cmo é
<licensed> nao ta
<licensed> ta normal
<licensed> vo fazer backup e refazer a particao
<omelete> dd if=/dev/sdX of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<omelete> restaurar inverte
<licensed> vlw
<licensed> fazer backup antes
<licensed> omelete, se eu fizer backup e restaurar.. isso é reescrever a mbr?
<omelete> o inverso só vai restaura o backup q vc fez
<licensed> eh.. resumindo nao vou fazer nada
<licensed> vou recriar as particoes mesmo
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-28
<Francis> Olá pessoal tudo bem?
<Francis> Não estou conseguindo instalar atualizações do Ubuntu 9.0
<Francis> Quando coloco sN para dizer sim não faz nada :(
<astroo-> Francis  ola tudo e tu?
<Francis> Você sabe por gentileza como devo proceder?
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Francis> eita está demorando?
<tchosk> 9
<tchosk> nem deve ter suporte mais
<p1scyc04n0ny> boa noit
<astroo-> ola
<p1scyc04n0ny> por um acaso o samba4 num vinga no 12.04?
<Ernandes> i
<Guest47768> olá boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<tchosk> niote
<Guest47768> estou com um problema com meu ubuntu ele ficou muito lento de uma hora para outra e algumas vezes chega a travar...
<Guest47768> como eu vejo o que está ocupando a minha ram ?
<Ernandes> sudo atop
<Guest47768> está dando comando não encontrado
<tchosk> sudo top
<Guest47768> obrigado vou dar uma olhada aqui
<Ernandes> sudo aptitude install atop && atop
<astroo-> Guest47768   faz /nick .........  escolhe 1 nick ao teu gosto e dificil de ter 1 dono ja
<\0x29a> astroo-, esse canal tem logs ?
<astroo-> nao sei
<smarcus> NECESSITO DE ALGUNS PROGRAMAS DA ADOBE PARA TRABALHAR, COMO: PHOTOSHOP, ILLUSTRATOR, INDESIGN, DREAMWEAVER
<smarcus> HÁ ALGUM PROGRAMA QUE SEJA UMA ESPÉCIE DE EMULADOR
<smarcus> PARA RODÁ-LOS?
<astroo-> no irc nao se usa letra maiscula
<smarcus> desculpe
<\0x29a> smarcus, 1. wine ! mas... WINE Is Not An Emulator
<\0x29a> smarcus, 2. virtualbox + windows 7 ;)
<smarcus> como?
<smarcus> alguém sabe se há algum programa para ubuntu que sirva como emulador para rodar os programas, como photshop, illustrator, indesign etc
<smarcus> ?
<Ernandes> wine é uma opçao
<smarcus> exatamente o que seria o wine, se não é um emulador?
<Ernandes> quase um emulador
<Ernandes> alguns programas do windows funcionan nele
<smarcus> há outro além dele?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe me dizer porque o mediubuntu esta fora do ar? erro 404 no ubuntu 13.04
<Ernandes> nao lembroo
<Ernandes> ou rodar uma instalaçao completa do Windows em um virtualbox
<Ernandes> ou kvm
<Ernandes> como maquina virtual
<smarcus> hum
<smarcus> mas, rodando na máquina virtual
<smarcus> há a possibilidade de salvar o arquivo no ubuntu?
<Ernandes> habilita um compartilhamento com samba no ubuntu
<Ernandes> use como rede.. e compartilhe alguma pasta
<smarcus> é verdade
<smarcus> eu tava pesquisando esse wine
<smarcus> e para usuário leigo
<smarcus> como eu
<smarcus> sua instalação é um tanto complicada
<smarcus> tô vendo que é necessário executar alguns comandos
<smarcus> quero usar linux pq windows é uma merda!!!!
<smarcus> e não gosto muito do ios
<Ernandes> tente usar o gimp entao
<Ernandes> otima opçao para trabalhar com imagem
<felipe__> meu ubuntu nao quer instalar pelo live ubs. oque eu faço
<Ernandes> bah
<gjmb> oi pessoal, preciso de ajuda, estou instalei uma versão do kubuntu pela primeira vez. Porém não esta funcionando.
<gjmb> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<friday_> gjmb, não uso kubuntu, mas informa aí a versão que vc instalou
<gjmb> oi friday_ eu instalei o kubuntu 8.02.4
<gjmb> achei um cd em casa e resolvi instalar esta versão mesmo sendo antiga
<gjmb> ao que tudo indica ela instalou, eu consigo ver o logo do kubuntu
<friday_> gjmb, 8.4?
<gjmb> friday_ a versão é 8.02.4
<friday_> gjmb, pq não instala uma mais recente?
<gjmb> eu tinha tentado, aconteceu algo parecido. Tinha tentado instalar uma versão do ubuntu o 13.04 mas rodou o logo e só ficou uma tela azul
<friday_> gjmb, tenta 12.04 ou 12.10
<gjmb> daí estou tentando instalar a versão mais nova por cima, mas não estou conseguindo
<gjmb> o que posso fazer?
<gjmb> a máquina agora esta no prompt do kubuntu
<gjmb> neste kubuntu eu consegui entrar em prompts do grub e do linuxj
<gjmb> neste kubuntu eu consegui entrar em prompts do grub e do linuxj
<Ernandes> oo sonoo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ujjain2> Ana﻿, isso e holandês! Eu sou da Holanda! :) Mas então você entendeu o mais importante. Laatste moment, isso é "Last moment", "último momento". Hoje eu vou voar para Turquia. Bem, o avião comigo nele.   < Isso tem sentido?
<p1scyc04n0ny> bom dia
<p1scyc04n0ny> por um acaso o samba4 num vinga no 12.04?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe o que está acontecendo com o repositorio medibuntu no 13.04?
<claudio-tux> ERRO 404: Not Found
<p1scyc04n0ny> qual repositorio vc esta usando?
<claudio-tux> http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-mp3-flash-java
<claudio-tux> eu segui esse tuto
<rssolivei> 404 é servidor fora do ar
<p1scyc04n0ny> bom eu instalei p meu patrão e segui a este aqui,http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/05/instalando-o-medibuntu-no-ubuntu-13-04/,e deu tudo certinho...
<claudio-tux> pois é
<claudio-tux> mas não sei porque
<claudio-tux> quando voce instalou?
<claudio-tux> sempre deu certo pra mim
<claudio-tux> mas essa semana eu reinstalei o 13.04 e desde então está fora do ar
<p1scyc04n0ny> 5ªfeira
<claudio-tux> eu não sei se é só pra mim esse erro ou se é para todos
<claudio-tux> tu tem como ver se pra vc está fora do ar agora?
<claudio-tux> estou achando estranho, pois não vi niguem reclamando
<rssolivei> aciona o pessoal deste repositorio para normalizar
<claudio-tux> rssolivei, então o problema é que não sei se é geral ou se é um problema em minha maquina
<claudio-tux> algum bloqueio aqui
<p1scyc04n0ny> mas eu uso msm o 12.04
<rssolivei> cola o caminho do reporitorio que está no source.lis
<rssolivei> kkk já peguei no site
<rssolivei> está fora ou errado o caminho do tutorial
<rssolivei> claudio-tux,
<rssolivei> eles tem que arrumar isso
<claudio-tux> rssolivei, deu erro pra voce tambem?
<claudio-tux> em varios sites que da o passo a passo o problema é o mesmo
<claudio-tux> ubuntued.info
<claudio-tux> ubuntudicas...
<claudio-tux> estou achando que o repo ta fora do ar
<rssolivei> colei o caminho no browser
<claudio-tux> mas desde quarta que eu tento
<rssolivei> o site está ok, mas não o caminho completo
<claudio-tux> pois é
<claudio-tux> então não é na minha maquina
<claudio-tux> p1scyc04n0ny, vc conseguiu instalar na ultima quinta feira?
<p1scyc04n0ny> sim
<claudio-tux> estranho
<claudio-tux> desde quarta que eu tento e o problema é o mesmo pra mim
<rssolivei> tem que reportar o erro para eles arrumarem
<rssolivei> ou usar outras fontes
<claudio-tux> farei isso, mas suspeito que o problema seja na minha maquina, senão o <p1scyc04n0ny> nao teria instalado
<rssolivei> não é na sua máquina. o link está quebrado
<claudio-tux> blz
<claudio-tux> o link para contato com o medibuntu.org tambem está quebrado
<claudio-tux> :(
<claudio-tux> estão com algum problema por lá
<claudio-tux> ja devem está ciente do problema
<rssolivei> o jeito é esperar
<rssolivei> ainda bem que uso arch linux
<rssolivei> kkk
<claudio-tux> rssolivei, rsr
<p1scyc04n0ny> eu bem que gostaria de dar um teste no 13, mas meu lap ñ aguenta,é vei d+,então uso o 12
<p1scyc04n0ny> na verdade estou dando um test nos mais antigos primeiro para ir depois aos mais modernos
<p1scyc04n0ny> que já estarão estabilizados
<claudio-tux> o 13.04 está estavel
<claudio-tux> está bem legal
<claudio-tux> o que mais gosto dele é a opção de trocar de janelas com o botao direito do mouse nos icones do launcher clicando
<claudio-tux> ficou meio confuso
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<p1scyc04n0ny> bom de qualquer forma estou com o 12 e o bt5r3
<claudio-tux> Novas opções de gerenciamento de janelas
<claudio-tux> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/as-novidades-do-ubuntu-13-04/
<claudio-tux> li em alguns tutos que o 13.04 está mais rapido que o 12.04
<claudio-tux> mas ja faz um tempo
<claudio-tux> talvez já tenha resolvido essa questão de lentidao no 12.04
<claudio-tux> no meu nao ficou legal
<claudio-tux> achei ele meio pesadao mesmo
<rssolivei> qual o kernel?
<claudio-tux> de qual?
<p1scyc04n0ny> Kernel Linux 3.2.0-54-generic-pae
<rssolivei> 3.2???
<rssolivei> isso não existe
<rssolivei> rsrs
<rssolivei> o arch já usa a versão 3.11
<claudio-tux> 3.8.0-30-generic
<rssolivei> a ta
<rssolivei> se com esta versão vcs acham que está rápido, imagina com o 3.11
<rssolivei> ?
<claudio-tux> mas tem como instalar o 3.11 tanto no 12.04 como no 13.04
<rssolivei> tem
<rssolivei> mas tem que compilar
<claudio-tux> se nao me engano o 13.10 está com o 3.11
<p1scyc04n0ny> eu estava co 3.11,mas installei denovo pois estava com repo do bt tmb
<claudio-tux> mas no ubuntu nada é tão comlicado
<claudio-tux> existe alguns ppa com o 3.11
<claudio-tux> facilita demais
<claudio-tux> configura o novo repositorio
<claudio-tux> apt-get update
<claudio-tux> apt-get upgrade
<claudio-tux> Bingo!!!
<claudio-tux> rsrsr
<jxajro> Alo bom dia a todos!!!!!
<jxajro> To tentando conectar um tablet foston num Xubuntu mas tem vezes que ele reconhece e tem vezes que não..alguem sabe algo sobre isso????
<jxajro> tem como reconhecer um dispositivo conectado pelo terminal?
<p1scyc04n0ny> jxajro:digite fdisk -l
<p1scyc04n0ny> acho que perdi meu Ipod
<p1scyc04n0ny> eram mais de 9.000
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia
<p1scyc04n0ny> bom dia
<jxajro> bom dia! Alguém sabe como conectar um tablet foston num xubuntu?
<jxajro> tem vezes que ele reconhece e tem vezes que não reconhece.. :(
<Lude> alguem pode me ajudar eu instalei o code blocks no ubuntu 13.04 mas quando ele compila mostra uma mensagem estranha o que eu devo fazer
<Lude> alguem pode me ajuda eu instalei o code blocks no ubuntu 13.04 mas quando ele compila mostra uma mensagem estranha o que eu devo fazer
<p1scyc04n0ny> Lude digite  msg estranha cara
<p1scyc04n0ny> algum canal de filmes?
<Ernandes> tem o hbo na sky
<p1scyc04n0ny> qual o nome do 4ºrei mago então sabidao
<p1scyc04n0ny> se estas no irc,pq dez da merda da sky?
<p1scyc04n0ny> pq diz da merda da sky?o teclado é de páu
<Ernandes> funcai pip
<Ernandes> opa
<Ernandes> funcao
<hggdh> p1scyc04n0ny: linguagem, por fav or
<p1scyc04n0ny> hggdh:Presta atenção,pois perguntei algo relacionado ao irc e cara vem com sky,quer ban que r expulsar,fassa
<p1scyc04n0ny> p min isso aki é uma merda msm
<p1scyc04n0ny> emtao vai se fuder
<p1scyc04n0ny> porra de linguagem
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<henrique> kjbdf
<henrique> que gosta de ubunto ?
<mirqui> perguntou o se gosta ?
<omelete> esse novo ubuntu já vai ser com o mir?
<Guest10775>  /msg NickServ help
<B4lr0g> dá p joga uma street no ubuntu?
<hggdh> @ban *!*p1scy*@*
<santiago> olá
<santiago> preciso por favor de ajuda
<B4lr0g> Dará o poder e verá o q dá.....
<astroo-> ola
<santiago> eu possuo um sistema debian swhezzy 7 e quero instalar o ubunto
<santiago> mas não sei mexer no sistema linux
<santiago> eu ja baixei a versão mais recente no site do ubunto brasil e passei para o dvd
<B4lr0g> tenho um ubuntu e quero jogar uma street
<santiago> so que não sei dar o boot no sistema debian
<santiago> alguem pode me ajudar?
<B4lr0g> santiago:é só dar boot pelo dvd
<santiago> então rs mas vc pode me explicar por favor, como faze-lo passa a passo
<santiago> tipo assim, eu ligo o computador
<santiago> e eu aperto f7 está correto?
<B4lr0g> meu caro vc tem outra maquina para que eu possa fazer o passo?
<santiago> ???
<B4lr0g> geralmente é f2 ou del
<santiago> não é nessa maquina, é outra
<santiago> ela já está ligada
<santiago> está aqui do meu lado, se puder me ajudar eu agradeço muito
<B4lr0g> é desktop ou lap?
<santiago> desktop
<santiago> só lembrando eu entrei no ubunto brasil, baixei o ubunto no meu windows que é este que estou falando com você e depois eu retortei e colei nun dvd
<santiago> está correto?
<santiago> 'recortei"
<astroo-> alguem era conhecido do nick optimusprimem que desapareceu desde ha 3 dias?
<santiago> ?
<B4lr0g> naum,no msm lugar que baixou o ubuntu tem tultoriais ensinando tal...
<santiago> eu baixei incorretamente?
<B4lr0g> naum vc gravou incorr
<B4lr0g> no dvd
<B4lr0g> geralmente eu uso no pendriver acho melhor
<B4lr0g> no proprio windows vc pode fazer um pen bootavell
<santiago> vc me ensina
<santiago> eu tenho
<santiago> um pendrive
<B4lr0g> akiwww.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3 tem o programa p tu usar e como faz,poderia fazer para tu mas estou de saida
<B4lr0g> espero que consiga,mas se naum me engano com debian da p fazer um pen tmb
<santiago> vlw
<B4lr0g> falow
<B4lr0g> o p1scyc04n0ny é doidão
<B4lr0g> e a galera é mto nervosa
<B4lr0g> ....arriba
<JoBArTe_Skuld> boa noite a todos
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-29
<Renato> nao to conseguindo instala o unbuta no meu pc virtual
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<abde_> Hello...
<abde_> Eu so do Colombia...
<abde_> nao so bom com portuguese...
<astroo-> hello
<abde_> eu estou procurando novos repositorios para ubuntu 12.04..
<abde_> los mais atualizados...
<abde_> eu nao consigo update...
<abde_> error: libssl1.0.0 not found...
<abde_> y nao posso encontrarlo en los repositorios que tenho...
<astroo-> Why Free Software Is More Important Now Than Ever Before  http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/why-free-software-is-more-important-now-than-ever-before/
<Razor_> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<Razor_> aew mano
<Ernandes> bah
<kwmm> oi
<kwmm> estou com um problema com o cairo-dock.. alguem sabe como resolver?
<kwmm> quando ativo a sessão do cairo-dock ele não inicia nada.. não inicia compiz ou outro gerenciador (as janelas ficam sem fechar, minimizar..) e não dá pra da alt+tab..
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Creto> xGrind: hi, my friend ;-)
<Creto> kkkkk
<xGrind> Creto, vc por aki? kk
<Creto> pois é rapaz além de estar usando uma internet pré paga R$9,90 estou numa placa mãe velhissima que vive reiniciando
<Creto> as coisas ainda não se arrumaram por aqui
<Idsi__> wesleysousalacer 0/
<fabsec> boa tarde pessoal
<Ernandes> hi
<hydro> olá pessoal, sou iniciante em linux, tenho uma instalação recente do ubuntu 12.04. Depois do grub e antes da tela de logon meu monitor fica com a tela preta... vocês poderiam me ajudar...
<Ernandes> esse negocio de tela preta é fogoo
<Ernandes> rs
<hydro> rsrss é verdade...
<hydro> procurei soluções em alguns foruns mais nada funciona
<Ernandes> é o framabuffer
<Ernandes> deve ser algo com sua placa de video
<hydro> algo com a placa de vídeo o.O
<hydro> e tem como ver a configuração do framebuffer no ubuntu?
<fabsec> ola tem alguem ai pra me ajudar
<NETfellow> fabsec, eu
<fabsec> opa boa tarde tudo bem
<MarconM> esse NETfellow é um HERO :p
<NETfellow> MarconM, to longe disso amigo kkkk
<NETfellow> mas fabsec qual o problema que esta enfrentando no sistema?
<fabsec> to com uma dor de cabeça aki fui atualizar a bios da placa mae minha e agora nao reinicia mais
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> fabsec: é meu amigo ... ja pode ir reservando o dinheiero para comprar outra
<fabsec> seroi
<MarconM> a nao ser q conheça outra pessoa que tem a mesma placa mae
<fabsec> caraca
<MarconM> mesmo modelo
<MarconM> voce pode mandar atualizar a dele
<fabsec> ja tinha feito uma vez deu certo
<MarconM> fabsec: cara atualizr placa é uma coisa q eu nao faço
<fabsec> mas desa vez fodeu
<MarconM> a nao ser q seja extramament onecessario
<NETfellow> fabsec, qual o modelo da placa mãe? e mais importante a versão do kernel do sistema?
<fabsec> era uma p5b off board com quad core
<NETfellow> fabsec, humm
<fabsec> era bom pra caranba com 8gb ddr2 800mhz 2 hds de 320gb e um de 2tera
<NETfellow> fabsec, mas qual a versão do kernel? abra o terminal e rode um uname -r para eu poder ver
<fabsec> nem da fica tela preta e nem bipa
<NETfellow> fabsec, então amigo não tem muito o que fazer.... você pode tentar recuperar o bios mas e um processo muito trabalhoso
<fabsec> ja pesquisei tem que tirar a bios ne e regravar
<NETfellow> fabsec, sim
<fabsec> mas durou 6 anos
<fabsec> é agora eu fiz caca
<fabsec> ta bom
<NETfellow> fabsec, e o maximo que da para fazer nesse caso mas nem sempre da certo na verdade caso faça o procedimento errado pode piorar a situação
<fabsec> como é
<NETfellow> fabsec, qual o modelo da placa mãe?
<fabsec> asus p5b
<NETfellow> fabsec, humm tente este processo
<NETfellow> fabsec, http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/index.php?/topic/715284-m%C3%A9todos-para-recuperara%C3%A7%C3%A3o-de-bios/
<fabsec> manda
<fabsec> blz vou ver ja volto
<fabsec> OPA QUE EU VI É SO DAR BOOT PELO DISQUETE
<NETfellow> fabsec, pode tentar via pendrive mas e um tanto inseguro
<fabsec> melhor pelo disquete
<NETfellow> fabsec,pois ha riscos do bios danificado não conseguir reconhecer o usb
<fabsec> é
<Korda> Boa tarde, alguém aí?
<NETfellow> Korda, eu
<Korda> NETFellow, que bom, gostaria que você tirasse uma dúvida minha se for possível
<Korda> NETfellow, que bom, gostaria que você tirasse uma dúvida minha se for possível
<NETfellow> Korda, claro amigo e so falar (-:
<Guest45504> como instalar wifi no ubuntu '3.04
<Guest45504> 14.04
<Korda> então, eu to usando o Mint 15 aqui pq eu não consegui usar o skype no Ubuntu 13.04, to aguardando o lançamento do 14.x pra instalar de novo, mas minha duvida é em relação ao Ubuntu for android
<NETfellow> Korda, humm
<Korda> você sabe me dizer se ele roda em qualquer aparelho com android 4.0?
<Guest45504> boa tarde pessoal , alguem sabe como instalar wifi em notebook HP pavilion ?
<NETfellow> Korda, bem o ubuntu touc não pode ser instalado em qualquer smartphone
<NETfellow> *touch
<Korda> uhum
<NETfellow> Korda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<NETfellow> Korda, essa pagina mostra os dispositivos suportados pelo sistema
<Korda> NETfellow, estava lendo em um site a pouco, que o android utiliza kernel linux para rodar, e que essa alteração usando o ubuntu for android seria apenas uma adaptação, os dois sistemas rodariam juntos baseados no mesmo kernel
<NETfellow> Korda, em que site leu isso?
<Korda> NETfellow, já pego pra vc, um segundo
<Korda> NETfellow, to tentando achar o site de novo mas é tenso que eu fechei o mozilla e não gravo histórico
<Korda> mas seria mais ou menos isso ó
<Korda> http://sejalivre.org/instalando-o-ubuntu-no-android-com-o-ubuntu-installer/
<Korda> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<NETfellow> Korda, ah sim o ubuntu for android
<Korda> issoooo rsrs
<Korda> só quero saber se é qualquer aparelho, tipo, eu ia comprar um LG L3 que vem com o android 4.0
<Korda> to em duvida se pego o L3 ou L5
<Korda> pq quero colocar o ubuntu nele, sacou?
<NETfellow> Korda, na verdade não e qualquer aparelho
<NETfellow> Korda, o nome do projeto mudou o sistema se chama ubuntu touch ele pode ser instalado em dispositivos android
<NETfellow> Korda, mas ainda esta em fase beta
<Korda> isso, e no site que estava lendo falava sobre a utilização do mesmo kernel para rodar o ubuntu, a questão é se qlq dispositivo rodando o android 4.0 suportaria o ubuntu touch
<fabsec> É BICHO MESMO
<fabsec> NEM PELO DISQUETE VAI
<NETfellow> fabsec, então no caso somente outra placa mãe
<fabsec> é mas valeu
<Elfon> pessoal. alguem conhece o stoq?
<Korda> NETfellow, eu vi também, mas não sei se é o mesmo caso que estou perguntando, que seria necessário o smart com cpu dual-core rodando pelo menos a 1ghz, 512 ram e hdmi
<NETfellow> Korda, hdmi?
<Korda> NETfellow, mas o preço desses smart é mesma coisa de um note, no meu caso acho inviável, é comodo usar o ubuntu como multiplataforma e legal tb, mas pagar o preço de um note é foda
<Korda> NETfellow, sim
<Korda> NETfellow, hdmi
<NETfellow> Korda, não existe hdmi para smartphones amigo
<Korda> não?
<NETfellow> Korda, hdmi e somente pc e laptop
<Korda> NETfellow, não, amigo, o galaxy nexus por exemplo, tem um adaptador hdmi para ele
<NETfellow> Korda, não sabia
<Korda> NETfellow, http://br.bing.com/images/search?q=galaxy+nexus+hdmi&qpvt=galaxy+nexus+hdmi&FORM=IGRE
<Elfon> NETfellow: o jurassico n8 saiu com hdmi :-)
<NETfellow> Elfon,Korda, e bom saber (-:
<Korda> NETfellow, siiim, rsrs
<Korda> agora, cá pra nós, é muito gasto para ter um ubuntu num smart né? caso seja essencial todas as especificações
<NETfellow> Korda, eu esperaria lançar algum smart com o ubuntu touch instalado
<Korda> é legal pela ideia da multiplataforma, desk, smart e tv, a ideia é bacana
<Korda> NETfellow, na verdade acho pouco provável, a Canonical até tentou com o Ubuntu Edge, que seria um belo projeto, mas é pouco provavél, ao menos por enquanto, que venha algum smart com ubuntu touch de fábrica
<NETfellow> Korda, bem seria um otimo projeto mas infelizmente não vingou
<Korda> NETfellow, essa ideia do ubuntu for android é legal pelo fato de o android utilizar kernel linux
<Korda> NETfellow, mas com as especificações de harware que pede no aparelho, são só modelos high-end que tem, e o preço n é acessivel para qualquer um rsrs
<Korda> NETfellow, até mesmo desk e note ainda é complicado uma empresa que aposte, tirando a Dell que tem um modelo de note que vem com ubuntu, qual outra encara atualmente?
<NETfellow> Korda, tem outra empresa mas o nome me foge agora
<Korda> NETfellow, bom, vamos esperar pra ver, saindo aqui, obrigado pela atenção
<Korda> é agora em outubro que sai o 14.04?
<NETfellow> Korda, na verdade e o 13.10
<NETfellow> Korda, o 14.04 e somente ano que vem
<Korda> 13.10 não é o alpha?
<Korda> hmm, entendi
<Korda> Caiu -.-'
<xGrind> Korda, Ubuntu funciona assim: ano.mes
<xGrind> ano = 13. mes = 10
<Korda> NETfellow, ow, pq o skype no ubuntu não funciona o compartilhamento de tela?
<Korda> hmmm, entendi
<NETfellow> Korda, basicamente o skype a da microsoft
<NETfellow> Korda, ai ja sabe eles não implementam alguns recursos que tem no rwindows
<xGrind> Korda, funcionava pelo menos, antes da microsoft xeretar no codigo
<Korda_> caraca -.-'
<Korda_> NETfellow, então
<Korda_> NETfellow, mas eu to usando o Mint 15 MATE e roda de boa, compartilhamento de tela
<Korda_> NETfellow, e eu ainda to usando o mint com o ambiente gŕafico gnome 3.8
<NETfellow> Korda_, você fez algum setup especial? eu nunca consegui o compartilhamento de tela
<Korda_> NETfellow, não, não fiz nada
<NETfellow> Korda_, caramba
<Korda_> NETfellow, esse treco é tão estranho, tipo, no mint mate normal, até trasmissão de áudio faz, tipo, vc colocar um filme, compartilhar a tela e a pessoa ouvir só o som do filme, sem seu micro
<Korda_> NETfellow, no fedora compartilha tela, mas não dá o lance do audio
<Korda_> NETfellow, no Ubuntu nem compartilhar tela dá
<NETfellow> Korda_, mas amigo o linux mint e um ubuntu personalizado e estranho que consiga
<Korda_> NETfellow, nem no Mint Cinnamon tb não dá pra compartilhar tela
<Korda_> NETfellow, sim, por isso to dizendo
<Korda_> NETfellow, e eu ainda peguei o Mint com o MATE, que é um fork do gnome 2 e taquei o gnome 3.8 nele
<Korda_> NETfellow, e rodo tudo de boa nele ^^
<NETfellow> Korda_, nossa
<NETfellow> Korda_, nunca dei sorte com o gnome ele fica bem lento aqui mesmo a maquina sendo boa
<Korda_> eu rodo ele num note com i3 2.4 x4, 64 bits, 4 gb ram e hd de 500
<Korda_> roda lisinho
<NETfellow> Korda_, sua configuração e praticamente igual a minha
<Korda_> aqui roda normalzinho, sem travar nada
<NETfellow> Korda_, devo estar fazendo algo errado
<Korda_> olha, eu fiquei um dia todo da manhã até a noite pra conseguir rodar o gnome 3.8
<Korda_> mas compensou
<Korda_> formatei umas 3x nesse dia pq não passava do login
<Korda_> eu já consegui colocar até o unity no Mint kkkkkk, viagem demais
<NETfellow> Korda_, lol
<Korda_> sério man
<xGrind> unity no mint? coloca o Ubuntu de uma vez :D
<Korda_> XGrind justamente kkkkk, por isso que é viagem kkkkk
<xGrind> eu gosto de xfce \o/
<NETfellow> eu tenho de ir pessoal
<NETfellow> ate mais
<Korda_> também vou saindo, eu instalei pq gostei muito do fedora 19
<Korda_> pra mim foi a distro linux mais bonita que usei
<Korda_> dae eu falei, preciso juntar a funcionalidade do Mint com o ambiente do Fedora
<Korda_> e pimba \o/   Gnome 3.8 no Mint 15 MATE
<Korda_> fui ;) até mais!
<Korda> xGrind, está aí?
<xGrind> Korda, estou
<Korda> xGrind, olha o mint rodando com o gnome 3.8
<Korda> xGrind http://imagebin.org/272303
<xGrind> eu nao gostei do gnome 3. muito cheio de frescura kk
<Korda> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> dizem que o gnome do fedora e do mageia sao bons
<Korda> Fedora foi o mais bonito
<Korda> por isso que instalei no Mint
<Korda> no fedora eu perdia nos app's e no skype
<Korda> por ser baseado no redhat
<xGrind> mas nao é a msm coisa?
<Korda> não
<omelete> eu usei o gnome 3 por uma 3 semanas, até acostumei
<omelete> mas tirei, perdi agilidade com ele
<Korda> tipo, eu gostei muito quando o vi no fedora
<Korda> adoro esses efeitos de transparencia
<Korda> agilidade???
<xGrind> eu odeio efeitos kk
<Korda> vc aperta o super e tem a barra de favoritos do lado
<Korda> se não tem vc só digita o nome na barra que ele busca
<Korda> busca não só programas mas arquivos, musicas e videos
<omelete> tem q apertar o super ou colocar o ponteiro do mouse no canto pra mudar de janela
<xGrind> synapse nao faz isso?
<Korda> lol
<omelete> pra note deve ser mais util isso ai
<Korda> mas vc acessa de outra forma?
<Korda> sem apertar super ou duplo click em algum atalho?
<omelete> no g3 só assim
<xGrind> gnome 3 é bom pra tablet
<xGrind> igual windows 8. coisa horrorosa
<Korda> no g3 eu digito o nome do programa e dou enter
<Korda> só
<Korda> isso pros programas que n estão na favoritos
<Korda> enfim
<Korda> gosto né
<Korda> eu já gosto de efeitos visuais, o lance da multipla area de trabalho
<Korda> o alternador entre elas é muito fácil de usar
<omelete> mas vc tá com browser, player, etc aberto ai fica chato de alterar
<Korda> aternar entre janelas tb é muito mais fácil usando o super
<Korda> se tiver na mesma area não
<Korda> vc aperta super e a primeira coisa é mostrar todos os aplicativos abertos em miniaturas
<Korda> vc clica numa e já era
<Korda> ele só mostra os aplicativos instalados se vc clicar nos 4 quadradinho ali em baixo na barra de favoritos
<Korda> e ainda assim a primeiras são os mais usados
<Korda> ou todos
<Korda> dois botões abaixo
<Korda> acho pratico demais
<omelete> é note ou desk ai?
<Korda> note
<omelete> tá explicado
<omelete> note deve ser melhor
<Korda> sim, com o touch vc mexe mais rapido que com mouse convencional
<Korda> só abaixo o indicador e tá mexendo o mouse
<Korda> não precisa tirar a mão do teclado
<omelete> como falamos tablet e note é melhor
<omelete> desk é chato e perde tpo
<Ernandes> desk nao é chato
<Ernandes> rs
<mirqui> concordo :) , é clássico
<Ernandes> eu tenho os dois.. e prefiro o desk
<omelete> chato ñ é, mas perde tempo pra alterar de janela
<Korda> mas eu usaria gnome 3 num desk de boa tb
<Ernandes> nao se perde tempo se vc so usar o teclado
<Korda> justamente
<Korda> é questão de usabilidade de atalhos e etc
<Ernandes> teclado é rapido dependendo de seus dedos
<omelete> vc usa o teclado, mas ai dps vc tem q volta a mao para o mouse
<Korda> atalhos de funções
<lumakar> pessoal alguem sabe se concigo estalar silverlgth no 13.04
<omelete> note vc já fica com a mao em cima
<Korda> pelo wine somente
<Ernandes> sim.. ai vc nao sabe qual mao vc usa
<Korda> mas nem no windows eu usava tanto o mouse
<lumakar> não aexiste aplicativo que possa suprir minha necessidade
<Korda> sempre usei muito mais o teclado
<mirqui> eu consigo configurar o modem 3g com o wine ?
<Korda> o wine lumakar
<omelete> pois é ficar no mouse, tem q ir lá no canto, dps ir no meio e selecionar a janela
<omelete> perde tempo
<lumakar> show de bola
<Ernandes> 3g funcionad nativamente.. nao precisa do wine
<mirqui> não consegui no ubuntu
<Ernandes> bom.. cada um é cada umm.. sae o q é melhor pra si
<mirqui> nem mint ,
<lumakar>  alguem tem um tutorial passo a passo estalando modem no ubuntu  da claro
<mirqui> ele aparece como configurar
<Ernandes> tente usar o gnome-ppp
<mirqui> mas aonde tem como escolher o tipo de conexão , fica desabilitado
<lumakar> sim sim [
<Korda_> poxa, irc no web fica caindo toda hora
<Ernandes> use um terminal descente rs
<Korda_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Korda_> NETfellow, tirei print do Mint com gnome 3.8
<Ernandes> xterm + irssi
<NETfellow> Korda_, humm
<Korda_> NETfellow, olha ae http://imagebin.org/272303
<Korda_> alguém aí tem netflix instalado no ubuntu ou qlq distro linux?
<mirqui> sinto muito
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é, quando chega a 600 abas, é hora de fazer uma limpeza :s
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe como instalar whatsapp no ubuntu 13.04?
<xGrind> SuBmUnDo, nao tem
<SuBmUnDo> xGrind: sabe se tem algum outro programa com as mesmas funcoes do whatsapp sendo para o ubuntu desktop?
<xGrind> nem sei. tb queria
<SuBmUnDo> xGrind: valeu pela atencao!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom, ja eliminei umas 100 abas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> para quem usa SolusVM = http://localhost.re/p/solusvm-11303-vulnerabilities
<B4lr0g> se queres whatsapp então volte p teu win....uma ferramenta dessa para usar whatsapp??
<B4lr0g> naum msm...
<nbdu1nder> SuBmUnDo
<nbdu1nder> whatsapp é só para mobile
<nbdu1nder> mas tem uma API dele que roda em pc
<nbdu1nder> dá uma pesquisada
<nbdu1nder> http://blog.philippheckel.com/2013/07/07/send-whatsapp-messages-via-php-script-using-whatsapi/
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola oh entra e sai
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> ahaha não , entrei agora
<mirqui> estava tomando café
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-22
<mlisram> Alguém saberia me dizer sobre um DVR para câmeras de segurança que rode em Ubuntu?
<mlisram> Boa noite, desculpem
<astroo-> ola
<telec> mlisram, em que sentido ? vc qr ver as cameras no ubuntu ?
<mlisram> isso telec
<telec> mlisram, no meu trampo tem DVRs intelbras, a intelbras tem um soft pra linux q roda no ubuntu
<telec> uso la no trampo
<telec> http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/monitoramento/softwares-aplicativos/intelbras-sim
<mlisram> eu comprei um DVR e os programas só rodam no Windows, estou devolvendo por outras razões, mas nesse tempo vi que tem outros DVRs que são multiplataformas, só que não consigo achar nenhum para compra
<telec> mlisram, o intelbras pelo navegador é só internet explorer, mas o soft roda windows, linux e android
<mlisram> todos os produtos intelbras?
<telec> DVR
<telec> todos os DVR da intelbras suportam
<mlisram> cara, entrei no Site da Intelbras e eles não tem essa informação, mas procurando pelo modelo, achei o manual da linha 3000 e é software Linux
<mlisram> é que nas informações dos produtos a venda não diz o sistema operacional, valeu!
<mlisram> obrigado!
<telec> mlisram, funciona sim, todos os DVR vc acessa externamente com o soft
<mlisram> valeu telec, vou arriscar no Intelbras, agora mais seguro!
<telec> mlisram, só pra esclarecer
<telec> :\
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alvaro> Boa Noite a Todos!!!
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal?
<Megabyte> Tem alguém aí?
<lieber> Megabyte, diga
<lieber> bom dia.
<dk_millares> bom dia
<Megabyte> Bom dia, lieber and dk_millares!
<Megabyte> Eu estou interrompendo algo?
<dk_millares> dia Megabyte
<lieber> Megabyte, não. dá pra conciliar :)
<Megabyte> Eu só estava querendo saber qual é a melhor expressão para "pushing force"
<Megabyte> Eu pensei em "empuxo", mas esse é um termo muito específico de hidráulica...
<lieber> Megabyte boa pergunta.
<Megabyte> lieber O mais próximo que eu encontrei foi "empuxão". Acho que vou usar isso.
<lieber> credo, não.
<lieber> Megabyte, o que é pushing force?
<lieber> descreva-a em português
<Megabyte> lieber É uma força que empurra um objeto, basicamente.
<lieber> é qualquer força
<lieber> atuante?
<Megabyte> lieber Sim.
<lieber> "força atuante"
<lieber> que tal?
<Megabyte> Por exemplo, uma mulher empurrando um carro.
<Megabyte> lieber Muito vago.
<lieber> pelo contrário, acho bem óbvio.
<Megabyte> lieber Não. Você pode ter uma força empurrando um objeto, ou puxando um objeto.
<Megabyte> (para frente ou para trás, por exemplo)
<lieber> na verdade não.
<lieber> ambas são a mesma coisa
<lieber> só em direções opostas
<Megabyte> lieber Sim, mas eu possuo duas frases. Uma com "pushing" e outra com "pulling".
<Megabyte> Eu não posso traduzir duas frases com sentidos opostos com o mesmo termo.
<lieber> só descreve-las como 2 forças atuantes opostas
<lieber> força 1 e força 2
<lieber> sério, na verdade não sei, estou tentando te ajudar só.
<lieber> deve ter algum termo perfeito para o caso
<Megabyte> lieber Sim. Eu agradeço. :)
<lieber> ontem mesmo veio um outro rapaz pedindo ajuda para traduzir uma expressão de um programa q estava traduzindo
<Megabyte> lieber Ah, e o que era? Talvez eu possa ajudar, se ele voltar e eu não estiver.
<lieber> odeio isso, as vezes é impossível traduzir uma expressão, você tem o significado na cabeça, mas não tem uma definição pt br boa
<Megabyte> lieber Faltam muitos termos específicos em português. Esse é o problema.
<Megabyte> Mas, enfim. Qual era a dúvida da pessoa que veio aqui?
<lieber> ah nem me lembro.
<Megabyte> lieber Era qual programa?
<lieber> lembro que estava traduzindo a ide Eric5
<Megabyte> Eric5?
<lieber> sim... uma IDE
<Megabyte> lieber E qual era a ação? Você lembra?
<lieber> não me lembro.
<Megabyte> Tem o glossário da Microsoft. Você já ouviu falar?
<Megabyte> Você pode não gostar da MS, mas eles possuem ótima documentação!
<lieber> nunca.
<lieber> documentação é fundamental.
<Megabyte> lieber Eu fico surpreso de não existir um glossário *nix. É fácil de fazer.
<Megabyte> lieber http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Default.aspx
<Megabyte> Aqui. Glossário da Microsoft do inglês pra qualquer outra língua.
<lieber> hm bacana.
<Megabyte> lieber Tem algumas inconsistências, mas, no geral, é muito bom.
<lieber> eu geralmente guglo
<Megabyte> lieber Usar o Google pra esse tipo de coisa geralmente não é muito bom. Você pode acabar com algumas inconsistências na tradução.
<Megabyte> Pode ser que você precise utilizar, mas, nesse caso, você ainda vai ter que pesquisar sobre o termo pra verificar a precisão.
<lieber> Megabyte, para definir um termo o google é tudo que eu preciso.
<lieber> mas é claro, para traduzir um texto é bom utilizar as palavras corretas.
<lieber> como disse antes, não gosto muito de traduções.
<Megabyte> lieber Ok, então. Eu vou lançar um minidesafio pra você.
<Megabyte> Qual é a melhor tradução pra "Wi-fi internet"?
<lieber> não gosto muito de traduções (3)
<lieber> Megabyte, sei o seu papel, mas entende o que digo?
<Megabyte> lieber Entendo
<lieber> ela tem o seu papel até que aprendam a outra língua
<LionBR> gostei do http://www.criarchat.com.br
<LionBR> muito util para quem precisa implementar um chat no site
<LionBR> parece ter 100% de compatibilidade com os browsers para linux
<lieber> adblock kd
<CyL> pqatsi: De onde de BH?
<Neto_> bom dia
<lieber> bom dia
<Neto_> como eu faço pra abrir deep web com ubuntu 12.04?
<Neto_> usando o Tor Browser
<lacabeza> deep web ainda tem alguma coisa que presta hoje em dia ou só sobrou pornografia mesmo?
<Neto_> em relaçao a pornografia infantil  eu tora, meu negocio mesmo é wikileks e anonymous
<pqatsi> CyL: Sim sim!
<pqatsi> De BH, mas não moro mais lá
<pqatsi> Gente que fala da "deepweb" como se houvesse só o que está na imprensa. Se o que há de fundo mesmo fosse pra aparecer, não existiria lá
<CyL> pqatsi: Onde mora agora?
<Neto_> ssa
<pqatsi> CyL: Sampa City
<pqatsi> CyL: Virei um mano-da-zl-nomade-digital
<Neto_> sim eu perguntei e ñ me responderam
<pqatsi> Alias, moro num cafofo só pra deixar meus documentos, cama, TV e a pequena infra de teleco que eu gosto de ter ahahha, O resto vem comigo na bolsa
<pqatsi> Neto_: Se você perceber, entrei faz pouco
<Neto_> por irmao me desculpe mas nao notei
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> CyL: E vc guri(a), de onde é?
<CyL> pqatsi: Guri? Sou de BH também.
<CyL> pqatsi: Quem fala assim é o pessoal do Sul...
<pqatsi> CyL: Eh, coisas da minha historia :D
<pqatsi> CyL: Dahora, registrado desde 2k4 e eu me lembro de vc :P
<pqatsi> CyL: Pensa num mineiro que fala guri/guria e arrasta RRRRRR igual interior de sao paulo (Desgraceira de São Carlos hahahah)
<BlackFlag> Bom dia! Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 14.04.1 amd64 em um notebook com "VGA Graphics SiS M672 FX + SiS 307ELV" e a resolução está horrível. O que posso fazer para resolver?
<pqatsi> SIS... Meus pêsames.
<pqatsi> Isso a uma mão de obra dos infernos, quando funciona
<BlackFlag> pqatsi, eu sei que tem jeito porque eu instalei via pendrive (método unetbootin) e no live do pendrive o gráfico não estava perfeito, mas estava bem aceitável.
<BlackFlag> No 12.04 estava aceitável também.
<BlackFlag> Me recuso a colocar windows nele, é o note de uma amiga.
<BlackFlag> Mesmo que seja trabalhoso, eu me disponho a enfrentar a batalha, se alguém quiser me auxiliar, agradeço de coração! Não sou muito noob, já instalo ubuntu e dou suporte voluntário para uma galera desde 2009 e faço engenharia elétrica.
<BrunoPT> BlackFlag: xrandr -s 1280x800
<BrunoPT> BlackFlag: isto se for essa a resolução nativa
<BrunoPT> BlackFlag: teste e veja se ele altera a resolução
<BlackFlag> a resolução é essa mesmo. Vou testar. Obrigado!
<BlackFlag> "Size 1280x800 not found in available modes" foi a saída
<BrunoPT> BlackFlag: http://dpaste.com/39Z0QNF
<BrunoPT> BlackFlag: coloque isso em /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlackFlag> ok
<BrunoPT> para isso basta executar    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlackFlag> reinicio depois?, BrunoPT ?
<pqatsi> Vesa vai continuar tosco, embora talvez pegue a resolução
<pqatsi> E por tosco entenda-se, sem nenhuma aceleração
<BlackFlag> o splash screen ficou lindo, mas depois do splash ficou pior =/
<BlackFlag> Obrigado pela ajuda. Vou sair por ora.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<denisbr> tudo bem e aí ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<denisbr> que ótimo!
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<pqatsi> não pode ser graças a atenas?
<mirqui> não entendi?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-23
<LionBR> gostei do http://www.criarchat.com.br
<LionBR> muito util para quem precisa implementar um chat no site
<LionBR> parece ter 100% de compatibilidade com os browsers para linux
<telec> LionBR, o site é seu né
<lacabeza> ele tá spamando isso todo dia, pelo menos umas 5 vezes por dia
<lacabeza> e o legal é que ele sequer usa bot pra spamar, ele faz isso pessoalmente
<telec> e nao responde pq sabe q tá fazendo merda
<Jordan_> Olá
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<antonioNeto> hueoheoheo deixa ele divulgar o trabalho dele
<Guest65625> cara como faço pra instalar o linux já baixei ele
<Guest65625> mais qro esecutar ele pelo pendrive
<Guest65625> mais apareçe o nero pra grava em disco ele
<xGrind> newbie detected!
<antonioNeto> hauahauhauah
<Fabricio> gostaria de saber se essa ultima verçao do linux roda no cd nao preciso instalar o sistema
<Fabricio> pode me ajudar :?
<Fabricio> gostaria de saber se essa ultima verçao do linux roda no cd nao preciso instalar o sistema
<lacabeza> olá, pessoas
<lacabeza> alguém sabe me dizer se é melhor, para um servidor de email, instalar o postix sozinho ou postfix+postfix-pgsql ?
<fabio_> como faço para instalar o modem 3g olicard 160
<gabezao> lacabeza,
<gabezao> o segundo
<gabezao> pois fica mais flexivel caro queira colocar mais dominios em cima do postfix
<gabezao> *caso
<lacabeza> ok, vlw gabezao
<antonioNeto> usa gmail :B
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<antonioNeto> bom dia mirqui ;)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<antonioNeto> tudo bem sim, começando o dia bem de boa
<antonioNeto> e por ai?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<lacabeza> antonioNeto, até usaria, mas poxa, eu custei ter um servidorzinho só pra mim, não posso perder a oportunidade de configurar tudo na unha xD
<antonioNeto> lacabeza entendo, é que eu uso o gmail for empresas é tão bom *-*
<lacabeza> to ligado, já usei na outra empresa que eu trabalhava
<lacabeza> antonioNeto, eu tava vendo aqui
<lacabeza> é pago o google para empresas?
<antonioNeto> até pouco tempo era free
<antonioNeto> assim, pra quem já usava o serviço continua free
<antonioNeto> mas para os novos é 5$ por user
<antonioNeto> a empresa onde uso é free, pois já tinha cadastrado desde 2011 haha
<lacabeza> to de boa então, vou continuar no meu plano de configurar manualmente xD
<antonioNeto> é eu tbm acho um pouco caro
<antonioNeto> 12 reais por usuario é bastante :x
<denisbr> antonioNeto: não acho caro.
<lacabeza> não digo que é caro, mas não é como se eu realmente fizesse questão do gmail
<lacabeza> to montando aqui o servidor postfix com postgres mesmo
<antonioNeto> eu acho que eles poderiam melhorar um pouco o preço sim, por serviço que era free até tão pouco tempo, mas claro que cada dolleta vale o investimento. pq a qualidade não tem igual
<lacabeza> alguem ai tem conhecimento de postgres? vale a pena eu criar um usuário exclusivo pra usar na configuração do postfix? ou uso o meu mesmo ?
<antonioNeto> lacabeza, isso é só questão de segurança, se tu vai usar o teu banco só pra isso, é só tem tu de usuario usa o teu  mesmo.
<lacabeza> entendi
<lacabeza> para criar um usuário no postgres, eu tenho que, necessariamente, criar o user no sistema?
<antonioNeto> no sistema onde tu diz?
<lacabeza> no debian (que é o servidor)
<lacabeza> é que o tutorial que eu to seguindo diz:
<lacabeza> Create a regular system user account using adduser
<lacabeza> # adduser mypguser
<lacabeza> Connect to database
<lacabeza> # su - postgres && psql
<lacabeza> Create a new database user and a database:
<lacabeza> postgres=# CREATE USER mypguser WITH PASSWORD 'mypguserpass';
<lacabeza> ai a duvida: eu sempre preciso criar o usuário no sistema, com adduser?
<antonioNeto> cara, acho que não é obrigatorio :X
<antonioNeto> aqui nao to usando o postgres, mas com o mysql eu não faço isso
<tur> olá
<tur> tem como eu rodar corel draw no linux?
<tur> oi
<tur> gente
<tur> oi
<antonioNeto> tur eu não sei, mas se conseguir me da um toque :D
<LionBR> gostei do http://www.criarchat.com.br
<LionBR> muito util para quem precisa implementar um chat no site
<LionBR> parece ter 100% de compatibilidade com os browsers para linux
<xGrind> LionBR, para com essa merda de spam cara. todo dia é isso
<LionBR> xGrind desculpe, nao sabia que estava lhe incomodando ao compartilhar um servico em prol dos usuarios do ubuntu, enfim nao compartilharei mais. depois leie a definicao de spam para nao dizer 'merda'.
<lieber> em prol dos usuarios
<lieber> kkkkkkkkk
<Emerson_> oi
<Emerson_> Boa tarde
<Emerson_> como faço para instarlar programas pelo terminar ?
<Emerson_> sou usuario iniciante
<xGrind> digita sudo install nome_do_programa
<xGrind> ops
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install programa. ex: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<BrunoPT> Emerson_: sudo apt-get install nome_do_software
<Emerson_> aparece a mensagem que é impossivel encontrar o pacote
<Emerson_> aparece a mensagem que é impossivel encontrar o pacote
<antonioNeto> Emerson_ talvez você tenha que adicionar o repositorio tbm
<antonioNeto> que tenha referencia a este pacote
<BrunoPT> antonioNeto: ele esta offline
<caipora> pessoal, tenho vários arquivos que estão ocultos em um diretório, como posso executar um comando para torná-los não ocultos (renomeando) mantendo o mesmo nome?
<lieber> caipora, os arquivos ocultos precedem de um ponto. ex: ".bashrc"
<lieber> para tira-los basta remover o ponto.
<caipora> eu queria umma forma de tirar o ponto dos arquivos (exemplo .arquivo.txt para arquivo.txt) de vários arqivos de uma vez
<lieber> caipora, tem vários jeitos de fazer isso, um deles é através de regex
<xGrind> caipora, existe o mv q renomeia ou move arquivos
<caipora> ok, valeu!
<Gobbi> Olá amigos, tenho ubuntu 13.04 e gostaria de atualizar para 14.04 qual seria a melhor forma de proceder?
<mercurie> Gobbi, faça backup do que tiver de importante e faça uma instalação do zero.
<mercurie> Você separou a /home quando fez essa instalação?
<Gobbi> mercurie: eu já havia feito do zero a 13.04, mas ok, eu farei o backup do /home e reinstalarei tudo novamente...
<Gobbi> mercurie: sabe de alguma forma de descobrir todos os softwares instalados?
<mercurie> eu falei da /home porque você pode na instalação separar uma partição pra ela, quando você quiser instalar uma nova versão do so, é só marcar a partição como /home e não formatar ela
<xGrind> Gobbi, tenta dpkg -qa
<xGrind> em rpm é assim. nao sei se dpkg é igual
<Gobbi> mercurie: aaahhh entendi, mas não tenho separado não... :(
<antonioNeto> to feliz , ultimamente não preciso do windows pra nada
<O00O> Gobbi: dpkg -l
<mercurie> Faça backup dos seus dados pra não perder nada nessa atualização. Eu acho que é bastante útil fazer essa separação, porque você preserva as configurações dos programas (se usar o mesmo nome do usuário na instalação)
<O00O> qa é em rpm
<Gobbi> O00O: ok é isso mesmo
<mercurie> Eu costumava fazer muita besteira quando tava aprendendo e precisava reinstalar o sistema com certa frequência :D
<Gobbi> mas tem muitos pacotes.... bem vamos por partes, hehehe vou fazer o backup dos documentos que uso/necessito, backup de BD e tals... depois instalo do zero e vou reinstalando tudo conforme irei precisando...
<Gobbi> mercurie: na instalação tem a opção de fazer o /home separado? como que faço isso?
<Gobbi> mercurie: não q seja frequente mas verifiquei q não tem mais suporte pra esta minha versão e a 14.04 é LTS
<mercurie> Na hora da instalação use a opção lá avançada, não lembro o nome exato
<mercurie> é a ultima opção, você vai ter que criar as partições manualmente, nada complicado; uma pra /boot com uns 300 MB em fat32
<Gobbi> mercurie: vou prestar atenção quando for reinstalar... é uma boa ter uma partição apenas para os arquivos, não tinha pensado nisso antes...
<mercurie> uma em ext4, aí você marca como ponto de montagem /, nela vai ser instalado o sistema, aqui eu deixo 40 GB
<mercurie> uma outra em ext4 para a /home, defina o tamanho conforme o seu HD e seu uso
<Gobbi> mercurie: espaço não vai ser problema tem 1TB de espaço em disco...
<mercurie> e uma como tipo, área de troca swap, com o tamanho da sua memória ram
<Gobbi> mercurie: 6GB de memória...
<mercurie> deixe a swap com 6GB, é um certo exagero, mas você tem HD de sobra
<Gobbi> mercurie: qual o tamanho ideal para o swap?
<O00O> mercurie: o ideal da swap por via de regra antigamente era sempre 2vs e meio o tamanho da memoria ram... hj em dia nao tem mais necessidade disso... Vai depender da aplicacao q vai rodar...
<O00O> se tem 6GB de ram nao faz sentido colocar 6 ou 12GB de ram...
<mercurie> exatamente 0000, vai do uso de cada um
<Gobbi> O00O: bem informado...
<mercurie> eu tenho 8 GB e deixo meus 8 GB de swap, puro exagero, mas não me faz falta no hd mesmo uhashusa
<Gobbi> O00O: qual seria o tamanho ideal pro swap então... como tu disse antigamente era sempre duplicado ..
<O00O> mercurie: disperdicio de espaco em disco... vc vai ver q a swap vai estar zerada o tempo todo...
<O00O> mercurie: eu costumo dar muita swap quando vou trabalhar com maquinas virtuas por exemplo...
<O00O> ex: tenho 2GB RAM fisica, monto uma swap de 16GB e seto as maquinas virtuais para usarem como RAM a swap...
<mercurie> Eu acho que não tem ideal, sério mesmo. Exemplo, quando tava fazendo meu tcc, rodei uns programinhas pesados, uns feitos no matlab e o próprio programa em fortran, consumia a memória toda e entrava na swap
<Gobbi> O00O: eu vou usar máquinas virtuais, na verdade uso para testes...
<mercurie> Máquinas virtuais também acabam consumindo bastante memória. A velha história, vai do uso, se nunca fez, faça uma vez, experimente e veja como é que fica :D
<O00O> Gobbi: no linux vc pode trabalhar com swap das duas maneiras ou como particao de swap ou como arquivo de swap... a escolha é sua...
<O00O> se nao quiser uma particao de swap vc gerar um arquivo de swap mais tarde...
<O00O> a vantagem de uma particao de swap é q ela pode ser reaproveitada em multiplas instalacoes... e nao depende da leitura de um arquivo no filesytem local...
<Gobbi> O00O: entendi...
<O00O> mas vc pode ter N unidades de swap...
<Gobbi> legal pessoal, obrigado pelas dicas...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<liox_> boa tarde
<liox_> alguém ai manja de servidor web?
<liox_> eu roda em minha vps
<liox_> ubuntu 12.04 e estava com php 5.3 e fiz um upgrade para php 5.4
<astroo-> ola
<liox_> aparecentimente tudo estava normal
<liox_> até que hj eu fazendo um app para facebook ao adicionar ele na aba
<liox_> e tentar acessar esta me retornando a seguinte msg no console
<liox_> Resource interpreted as Document but transferred with MIME type application/x-httpd-suphp
<liox_> e ele abre uma janela de donwload para baixar o arquivo index.php
<liox_> o mais estranho que isso so dentro do facebook
<liox_> acessando o endereço fica normal
<rafaht> olá :D
<rafaht> eu estou com um problema com o screen
<rafaht> http://pastebin.com/Y9iTPvJj
<rafaht> não consigo restaurar uma screen ativa
<rafaht> que está attached
<rafaht> alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda, por favor?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rafaht> sim sim
<rafaht> :)
<Rudolf> rafaht: screen -r 28666.ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window
<Rudolf> rafaht: se o erro persistir
<Rudolf> rafaht: screen -d 28666.ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window
<Rudolf> rafaht: então
<Rudolf> rafaht: screen -r 28666.ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window novamente
<rafaht> Rudolf: não vai dar problema com a atualização que está em curso?
<Rudolf> rafaht: -d == detach
<rafaht> ok
<Rudolf> rafaht: teoricamente os comandos acima não matam o screen
<rafaht> ok
<_Jimmy_> Rudolf: pode me ajudar ?
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: não sei
<_Jimmy_> dmesg |grep eth1 , está aparecendo link is not ready
<_Jimmy_> link down
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: conecte o cabo nela
<_Jimmy_> está conectada, é a mesma que estou usando aqui no ruindows
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: então tem algo errado no seu sistema
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: link down não é conf
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: salvo firmware, é hardware
<_Jimmy_> link down apareceu na linha debaixo
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: cara, eu não estou aí para interpretar seu dmesg
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: eu só posso falar a partir do que você me fala
<_Jimmy_> sim, sei que é muito complicado
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: faça um dmesg sem grep e leia o que está acontecendo
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: não, não é complicado
<_Jimmy_> minha conexao é ip dinamico
<_Jimmy_> e nao detectou nenhum lá
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: se for pau de hardware como disse acima, nenhuma configuração vai funcionar
<_Jimmy_> mas o hardware é a placa de rede
<_Jimmy_> e o lspci -k
<_Jimmy_> me mostra ethernet controller: Realtek ..etc
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: eu lembro
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: sua placa é a mesma que a minha
<lucas_> baixei o iso no site ubuntu-br.org e gostaria de instalar formatando o meu c: que hj tem windows...preciso gravar o linux em um cd ou pendrive ? ou dá pra usar um emulador ?
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: mas se aparece link down
<_Jimmy_> kernel driver in use: r8169
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: e está conectada
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: tem pau
<Rudolf> lucas_: não se usa emulador para instalar no C
<_Jimmy_> vish cara, eu fiz eth0 down
<_Jimmy_> e up na eth1 ( que é minha placa offboard )
<_Jimmy_> e é essa mesma placa que estou usando pra falar com vc aqui
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: ok
<_Jimmy_> eu tentei o live cd do ubuntu 14.04
<_Jimmy_> e lá nao conectou tb
<lucas_> Rudolf: então não tem jeito ? precido queimar um cd ?
<Rudolf> lucas_: de preferência
<rodrigomacedo> preciso de um programa para treinar digitação
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-24
<omelete> treinar digitaçao só fzr repetição
<omelete> 1/2 semanas nem olha mais em teclado
<KindraK> ola pessoal, sera que alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida sobre o linux
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KindraK> bom a duvida é a seguinte, sempre usei windows e estou querendo migrar para o linux mesmo sem saber nada, minha duvida é se eu colocar só o linux ubuntu, terei problemas para o dia-dia ? porque eu acredito que só iria conseguir fuçar aprender se eu tiver somente o linux instalado na maquina, e n os 2 como muita gente recomenda
<astroo-> primeiro roda o livecd da ubuntu sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem
<KindraK> como assim
<astroo-> e facil
<astroo-> arrancas com o livecd no boot e corres sem instalar
<astroo-> o sistema operativo fica no cd sempre
<astroo-> se correr tudo bem logo podes fazer experiencias ao teu gosto
<KindraK> hmm entendi,brigadão pela ajuda
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rodolfo> Olá Boa noite a todos, pretendo ser um novo usuário Ubuntu , assim como também pretendo deixar o mesmo como o sistema operacional principal... bom , gostaria de saber referente aos hardware, a instalação dos progamas de audio são automaticos ou manuais?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testar o sistema
<Rodolfo> humm... se der tudo certo instalo normalmente então?! obrigado.
<Rodolfo> havia me esquecido do "livecd". obrigado por lembrar.
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> estou de saida
<astroo-> mais alguma coisa?
<Rodolfo> Não, somente isto mesmo, muito obrigado.
<astroo-> ate a proxima
<antonioNeto_> pessoal
<antonioNeto_> to com 2 client do x-chat aberto
<antonioNeto_> e eu não acho o original na minha tela
<antonioNeto_> X_____________X
<rafaht> olá!
<rafaht> consegui resolver meu problema de ontem, com o comando screen -x pid
<rafaht> :)
<rafaht> agora estou com problemas no squid. ele acusava problemas porque mudou de squid para squid3, consegui resolver
<rafaht> mas agora o squid não funciona
<rafaht>  
<rafaht> http://pastebin.com/KVUVEwSj
<rafaht> e eu copiei de outro servidor que funciona e alterei os parâmetros para esse e nada
<rafaht> ><
<antonioNeto__> pessoal meu ubuntu tá com 3 client irc aberto, eu boto o irc pra ficar no try e ele some
<antonioNeto__> alguems sabe como faço para ver  os outros client e fechar/
<antonioNeto__> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lucas__> alguem ai me ajuda
<jorge__> boa tarde
<jorge__> Preciso de uma ajuda por favor
<jorge__> Fiz a instalação do Ubuntu hoje
<jorge__> é a primeira vez que utilizo
<jorge__> mas preciso desabilitar o unity
<jorge__> pois está lento
<jorge__> fiz um procedimento que vi na internet, mas não funcionou
<jorge__> poderia alguem me ajudar?
<hggdh> jorge__: sem reinstalar: em um terminal, digite "sudo apt-get install xbuntu-desktop"
<jorge__> ok
<jorge__> vou verificar
<jorge__> obrigado
<hggdh> isto instalará (quese que) por completo Xubuntu, que usa XFCE. XFCE é menos exigente em recursos
<hggdh> jorge__: depois: reboot, e escolha XFCE na tela de login
<hggdh> jorge__: alias... vai baixar um trem de pacotes. Seja paciente.
<jorge__> Anotei
<jorge__> vou realizar o procedimeto
<jorge__> obrigado
<hggdh> benvindo
<hggdh> jorge__: typo no meu comando -- é xubuntu-desktop, não xbuntu-desktop
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<paulo> boa noite
<paulo> instalei ubuntu hoje no meu laptop rodou blza, qdo fui sair fechei a tampa imaginando q ele ia hibernar, mas nao desligou/supendeu, qdo abri de novo tive q dar reboot mas agora o sistema nao termina de abrir, da varios erros de sistema e o mouse para de funcionar  alguem sabe se da pra arrumar isso?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem?
<astroo-> tiro o ? desculpa
<paulo> ok!
<paulo> queria usar ubunto pra desenvolver, sou programador web, mas depois disso fiquei com receio pois se o sistema quebrar facil assim fico com medo de perder arquivos importantes no futuro
<astroo-> paulo  ve o privado
<lieber> paulo, o que quebrou ai?
<lieber> não estava aqui sry
<astroo-> ja dou no privado
<lieber> paulo, está usando o unity?
<paulo> ola
<paulo> so porque fechei a tampa do laptop como sistema ligado, agora nao consigo mais terminar o boot, ele passa pelo login ja no modo grafico e começa a dar filesystem errors
<paulo> estou tentando rodar o filesystem check pelo grub agora...
<paulo> é outro laptop
<lieber> paulo, estranho..
<paulo> também achei
<lieber> provavelmente algum problema na isntalação. como disse q está limpo
<lieber> paulo, ubuntu 14.04 ?
<paulo> instalei tbm no meu escritorio, tudo normal mas nao tive coragem de fechar a tampa haha, qdo fui sair pedi pra suspender depois de apertar o power, vamos ver se vai ligar amanha direito, agora aqui em casa ainda esta com esse problema, estou tentando arrumar agora
<paulo> sim é a ultima versao disponivel do ubuntu
<paulo> amd64
<paulo> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64
<lieber> paulo, não uso unity, mas concerteza isso não é normal.
<lieber> fecho a tampa do meu note todos os dias.
<lieber> paulo, esse erro concerteza não foi por ter fechado a tampa, algo mais no core do sistema, provavelmente por causa de alguma instalação falha.
<paulo> SYSTEM PROBLEM PROGRAM DETECTED
<paulo> Essa msgem aparece
<paulo> em um popup, e fica se repetindo, o mouse trava e nao carrega mais
<paulo> entendi
<paulo> vou reinstalar entao vai resolver mas vou ficar com medo, se algo acontece assim novamente quando eu tiver ja trabalhando no sistema posso perder arquivos importantes
<paulo> queria tentar recuperar sem resetar o sistema mas nao esta indo
<lieber> paulo, aconselho ver no seu outro note se vai acontecer o msm problema
<lieber> o problema pode estar na sua mídia
<paulo> opa consegui consertar
<paulo> primeiro rodei o fix system files do grub, ae consegui entrar sem travar o mouse, mas ainda dava os erros, achei um tutorial relacionado pedindo para limpar a pasta /crash
<paulo> agora esta dando b oot normal
<paulo> obrigado pela atenção lieber
<lieber> nada.. bom que conseguiu :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-25
<rosa> eu baixei o ubuntu no pc mas não consigo rodar pra coloca-lo no lugar do windows como faz?
<astroo-> usaste o livecd no teste?
<rosa> nao, nem sei o q eh isso....
<astroo-> e 1 maneira de testares o ubuntu sem instalar em opçao
<rosa> eh q o meu computador nao tem entrada de cd, entao eu baixei direto da internet
<rosa> como faz isso?
<astroo-> usa a versao pen
<astroo-> no site do ubuntu tem a explicar como se faz
<rosa> valeu
<bonobomapper> Boa noite à todos...
<bonobomapper> Alguém sabe me dizer como ativar as traduções no WPS Office? Já instalei a tradução, mas não consigo ativa-la...
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<bonobomapper> okz
<bonobomapper> todo mundo meio afk
<astroo-> Major Bash Vulnerability Affects Linux, UNIX, Mac OS X  http://threatpost.com/major-bash-vulnerability-affects-linux-unix-mac-os-x/108521
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> bom dia
<Fabricio> preciso de ajuda
<Fabricio> eu nao sei minha senha de super usuario
<Fabricio> comprei um pc na ricardo eletro e não sei nada de linux
<Fabricio> as aulas que vejo é tudo em código
<Fabricio> nao sei nem mexer na parte gráfica
<hggdh> Fabricio: começe lendo a documentação (ou volte à loja e peça por ela); não sei o que esta Ricardo Eletro vende.
<alvaro> vá na loja e peça a senha
<alvaro> não veio nenhum panfleto junto com o pc ?
<alvaro> geralmente vem com a senha junto
<alvaro> Fabricio  conseguiu ?
<Fabricio> estou no site da ricardo procurando o telefone ou suporte online
<Fabricio> aqui an caixa veio um manual do PC apenas nada de linux
<hggdh> Fabricio: que distribuição de Linux é esta?
<Fabricio> Distribuição que seria isso?
<alvaro> o nome que aparece na hora que liga o pc?
<Fabricio> konix
<Fabricio> uma tela verde
<hggdh> não o conheço
<Fabricio> todo linux é Untubu?
<alvaro> não
<Fabricio> quais são os tipos de linux?
<alvaro> vixi
<alvaro> são centenas de distribuições
<alvaro> ter certeza que é esse nome?
<Fabricio> não tenho certeza não olha aqui o pc que comprei foi este
<Fabricio> http://www.ricardoeletro.com.br/Produto/Computador-Space-BR-com-Processador-Intel-Celeron-J1800-Dual-Core-4GB-de-Memoria-320GB-de-HD-Gravador-de-DVD-e-Windows-8/49-95-437307
<alvaro> não achei nenhuma
<alvaro> ele vem com Windows 8
<alvaro> não tem nada de Linux
<Fabricio> não nao mandei errado
<Fabricio> o do linux tro procurando aqui
<Fabricio> http://www.ricardoeletro.com.br/Produto/Computador-N3-com-Processador-Intel-Celeron-J1800-Dual-Core-4GB-de-Memoria-500GB-de-HD-HDMI-e-Gravador-de-DVD-UPI06398/49-95-5458-449616
<Fabricio> foi este agora tenho certeza
<hggdh> sigh.
<hggdh> Versão do Linux é Kronnix
<Fabricio> estou com o suporte na linah telefonica aqui
<hggdh> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=107777.0
<alvaro> nunca tinha visto esta versão
<hggdh> é uma variante do Ubuntu. Neste caso, o root não tem senha
<hggdh> alvaro: nem eu... ainda mais quando nos dão o nome errado
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<Fabricio> ele me passou o numero do fabricandte
<Fabricio> pra eu contactar pra saber a respeito do meu PC
<hggdh> Fabricio: use 'sudo' na linha de comando. Em aplicações gráficas ou na linha de comando, a senha é a senha do teu usuário
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> por cá um cliente que liga nãoé tratado como batata quente
<Fabricio> eu ligo o pc e ele ja vai pro desktop
<Fabricio> nao digito senha pra entrar
<alvaro> não
<Fabricio> no caso eu teria que criar né?
<Fabricio> ae gente falei com o suporte do fabricante ele me informou que o usuario e Kronnix e a senha o mesmo
<Fabricio> gente muito obrigado pela ajuda vcs são 10!
<Fabricio> Obrigado !! <hggdh> <Alvaro>
<hggdh> Fabricio: benvindo
<anonymous_> Eae Galera
<anonymous_> Estou Precisando de Ajuda
<anonymous_> Quero conversa com um amigo por um chat criptografado , tipo pelo o terminal.
<anonymous_> como faço issow
<anonymous_> ?
<anonymous_> Sky
<ptl> AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe
<ptl> vamos dancar
<ptl> braco pra ca o//
<ptl> bundinha pra la \\o
<ptl> agora abram os bracos _o_
<ptl> levantem um deles _o/
<ptl> fechem as pernas ||
<ptl> abram as pernas /\
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<claudio> boa tardee
<astroo-> ola
<ricardobarbosams> tarde
<claudio> nao consigo instalar aimpressora no ubuntu
<claudio> e uma canom mg 3510
<astroo-> diz a versao do ubuntu
<ricardobarbosams> vc instalou o cups
<ricardobarbosams> ?
<claudio> nao instalei nao
<ricardobarbosams> vcprecisa do cups
<ricardobarbosams> instala ele
<ricardobarbosams> alguem ja mexeu com squid e ssl_bump?
<claudio> ta no site que vc passou
<ricardobarbosams> ha?
<claudio> onde eu acho caps pra instLar
<claudio> cups
<liberie> ele ja instala o cups por padrao
<nuno_nunes> boa noute
<astroo-> ola entra e sai
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-26
<astroo-> As Bash damage spreads, experts warn of network attacks and an internet meltdown  http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/25/6843669/bash-shellshock-network-worm-could-cause-internet-meltdown
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Tem uma expressão no Brasil que diz: - 'Quando a água bate na bunda, fulano toma ação XPTO'
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Esse caso do Bash vai ser similar ao Heartbleed: ninguém vai morrer ou falir, mas é um splash de água do vaso sanitário na bunda. Quem é de direito saltará de susto e tomará providências.
<astroo-> o futuro o dira
<ptl> e o papo de que o fix nao corrige tudo?
<ptl> alguem sabe detalhes?
<ptl> voce sabe, KurtKraut ?
<KurtKraut> ptl, não investiguei mas é o que os relatos dizem
<ptl> KurtKraut: quais relatos? como ainda daria pra explorar o problema?
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> só malandro
<KurtKraut> ptl, O problema não é tãããão grave. Ou você precisa ter acesso a máquina ou conseguir enviar para ela um bash script e rodar
<KurtKraut> ptl, Acaba sendo grave para quem roda bash de modo em que não devia, em que já era desrecomendado. Como site CGI em bash
<KurtKraut> ptl, Dá para mandar parâmetros arbitrários facilmente
<KurtKraut> ptl, e ownar a máquina
<ptl> KurtKraut: entao, sei disso, ate' falei isso no br-linux, executar shell por CGI e' uma estupidez, mas o lance e' que se ainda tem jeito de explorar a falha mesmo com o fix, isso precisa ser mais bem conhecido
<ptl> KurtKraut: ptl == Patola == Claudio Sampaio, comento la'
<Rudolf> ainda bem que freebsd não tem bash
<ptl> KurtKraut: achei
<ptl> KurtKraut: http://br-linux.org/2014/01/shellshock-saiba-tudo-sobre-o-bug-que-afeta-todas-as-versoes-do-bash.htm
<ptl> Rudolf: nao tem ou so' nao vem por default?
<Rudolf> ptl: não vem instalado por default
<getlu> hi
<getlu> i have a question
<astroo-> hello
<getlu> hello
<getlu> I have a question about how makes a boot dvd of linux to istall on my pc
<getlu> you can help me please
<getlu> astroo
<getlu> I downloaded
<KurtKraut> ptl, Testei aqui com o Ubuntu atualizado o problema não acontece
<astroo-> in ubuntu website is the answer
<getlu> ok I will see if I can to it
<getlu> ok
<astroo-> ok
<Guest11105> sou leigo total desse ubuntu, atualizai para a versao 14.04 e n consigo mais abrir nenhuma midia usb, nem executar videos, musicas ...
<astroo-> usa o videolan por exemplo
<Guest11105> nao consigo atualizar
<Guest11105> nem instalar nada
<Guest11105> ele simplismente fecha
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja deve ser "tarde" na hora
<ptl> KurtKraut: eu vi que eles liberaram duas atualizacoes do bash, a segunda ja' corrige o segundo CVE
<Guest11105> n consigo atualizar
<Guest11105> ele pede a confirmaçao, a hra q começa a baixar ele fecha sozinho
<Guest11105> durante a atualizaçao pra nova versao deu varios e varios erros
<Guest11105> acho q isso q deu pau
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<antonioNeto__> bom dia
<antonioNeto__> ;)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<antonioNeto__> uhum, tudo de boa
<antonioNeto__> e por ai?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais as novas ?
<warlock> Hi
<warlock> I wonder which distro should I install to a machine with 2 gbs of ram and a dual core processor
<KingCrimson> Well
<KingCrimson> Ubuntu Mate its a good option
<KingCrimson> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<warlock> Ok tank's!!
<warlock> good by
<fabiano> Alguém ai com placa AMD?
<fabiano> pra me ajudar
<fabiano> tipo, meu notebook tem uma 7730m ele rodava dota 2 de boa a uns 60fps com o driver xorg, mas eu fiz uma reinstalação do linux e agora o desempenho tá ridiculo
<fabiano> alguém tem alguma idéia do que pode ser?
<kewx[newbie]> Hello people
<kewx[newbie]> Alguém me ajuda a fazer um pendrive bootavel?
<ailton> quais as versões do Ubuntu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<vilugao> Há repositórios do Android SDK em apt-get install? Ou devo baixar pela Internet?
<astroo-> vilugao  ve o privado
<sandro_ufs> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<sandro_ufs> Estou usado o Ubuntu 13.04 e não consigo atualizar o mesmo.
<sandro_ufs> ola astroo
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sandro_ufs> ok. Obrigado
<ptl> chegay!!! o/
<ptl> :B
<Daekdroom> sandro_ufs, o suporte oficial para a versão 13.04 terminou em janeiro desse ano e os repositórios foram desativados.
<Daekdroom> O recomendável é que você faça uma instalação nova, da versão 14.04 LTS, com a qual você não precisará se preocupar porque tem suporte por 5 anos.
<sandro_ufs> Obrigado Daekdroom
<sandro_ufs> Vou fazer a intalação da nova versão
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: nossa, instalar de novo
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: não é possível simplesmente corrigir os repositórios e atualizar?
<Daekdroom> Rudolf, atualizar pro 13.10, que também já tem o suporte expirado?
<Daekdroom> Talvez seja possível, mas eu não tenho ideia de como.
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: que eu saiba pegando os nomes das versões e modificando na sources.list
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-27
<Daekdroom> Rudolf, pegar o nome das versões e modificar na sources.list é um bom jeito de ficar com um sistema quebrado.
<Daekdroom> A atualização pelos métodos "corretos" já não é um procedimento muito seguro, quem dirá feita assim, na marra.
<alvaro> Como faço para remover com segurança um HD externo no Xubuntu?
<alvaro> ele só me dá a opção de desmontar unidade, mas ela continua ativa
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: não
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: sei
<alvaro> É um HD da Seagate de 1 Tera
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: reinstalação também não é lá uma coisa muito digna
<Rudolf> alvaro: como root
<Rudolf> alvaro: umoun /ponto/de/montagem
<Rudolf> alvaro: umount /ponto/de/montagem
<alvaro> caraca
<alvaro> na unha ?
<alvaro> vixi
<Rudolf> alvaro: é o que o clique vai fazer
<Rudolf> alvaro: desmontar
<Rudolf> alvaro: após desmontar é só remover
<alvaro> Rudolf, mas ele fica na tela do pc
<alvaro> ativo
<alvaro> só desmontado
<Rudolf> alvaro: df -h te diz o que
<Rudolf> alvaro: montado ou desmontado?
<alvaro> desmontado, mas a luz do hd externo indica passagem de energia
<alvaro> pois está acesa
<Rudolf> alvaro: uai, tá ligado
<Rudolf> alvaro: tu que que ele desligue conectado
<Rudolf> alvaro: que eu saiba não tem disjuntor
<Rudolf> alvaro: só puxar chão
<Rudolf> alvaro: larga de ser dramático
<alvaro> certo entendi
<alvaro> mas é meio caro perde um HD
<alvaro> valeu muito $$$$$$$
<Rudolf> alvaro: oxi
<Rudolf> alvaro: se remover montado queimar um HD de muito $$$$$$ tamo fodido
<Rudolf> alvaro: pior só o iPluck 6 dobrando no bolso da frente
<alvaro> aquela foi foda rsrsrsrs
<hggdh> alvaro: linguagem, por favor
<alvaro> ok
<ptl> eita
<ptl> "linguagem"?
<Daekdroom> ptl, um aviso para evitar usar palavrões e termos ofensivos.
<astroo-> boa educaçao na versao de Portugal
<ptl> o termo que ele usou nao e' nem mal educado nem ofensivo
<ptl> e todo mundo sabe o que significa no contexto que ele usou... situacao inusitada, extrema, diferente
<Daekdroom> Ele usou pelo menos um palavrão, ou expressão de baixo calão, como for para chamar..
<Rudolf> ptl: conhece a fábula de cérberus?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ptl> aaaaaah
<Ernandes> rss
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<hggdh> ptl: ainda assim, descortez, e contra as regras do canal
<hggdh> aviso aos navegantes: mais vulnerablidades no bash foram descobertas & estão a ser corrigidas, com um novo pacote bash sendo disponibilizado hoje. Vejam http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2364-1/
<mirqui> blza , vou ver
<mirqui> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS:      bash 4.3-7 é um link e o ubuntu1.4 é outro link , abro os dois para fazer download ?
<mirqui> hggdh ?
<hggdh> mirqui: não, espere um pouco, e rode um 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<hggdh> repita de tempos em tempos, até que o bash, na versão indicada, seja actualizado
<mirqui> obrigado pala dica , vou fazer :)
<xGrind> hggdh, mais um? :(
<hggdh> xGrind: mais um...
<xGrind> bom de codigo aberto, é que descobrem falha e é corrigido rapido =]
<hggdh> este, no entanto, exige um pouco mais de conhecimento para ser explorado. O anterior é bem simples de explorar
<hggdh> Rudolf: cão que ladra não morde. Enquanto ladra. :-)
<hggdh> (bem, no caso de Cerberus... ele pode latir e morder ao mesmo tempo)
<mirqui> hggdh chegou uma atualização pelo atualizador de programas , foi pelo sudo ou veio pela canonical ?
<mirqui> ahaha dá 3 ossos para ele :)
<Thaysa> Bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Thaysa> bem e com vc?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Thaysa> que bom...
<Thaysa> Então, será  que pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala , se eu souber
<Thaysa> ok..
<Thaysa> instalei o 14.02 de 32 bits, sabe se tem como instalar a versão de 64 bits sobre esta?
<mirqui> aiiii , chama o hggdh ele é avançado
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<Thaysa> hehe...beleza
<Thaysa> ashuashu... eu tbm... mas estou curtindo muito...
<mirqui> mas vc tem que esolher uma verção quando grava a isso
<mirqui> iso
<mirqui> escolher
<Thaysa> sim eu fiz isso.. mas não sei o que houve instalou a de 32bits
<Thaysa> sou noob demais
<mirqui> 32 bits é padrão , 64 é performance
<mirqui> ai vc que sabe :)
<mirqui> bom almoço a todos :)
<Thaysa> prefiro 64, creio que deva ser mais  rápido
<Thaysa> muito obrigada
<Thaysa> bom almoço pra tdos tbm
<Rudolf> hggdh: foram chorar para ti? Cérberus seria um elogio, não! Afinal, mítico.
<hggdh> Rudolf: não, li o backlog. Não me importo com isto
<Rudolf> hggdh: nem eu
<hggdh> :-)
<Rudolf> hggdh: não gosto de você e você não gosta de mim. 0 x 0
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> sem problemas. Não espero que gostem de mim. Mas eu não gosto nem desgosto de voce.
<Diegopppp> ola como instalar o flash player no 14.4
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rssolivei> salve
<astroo-> ola
<codeman> boa noite galera
<rssolivei> salve
<astroo-> ola
<codeman> rssolivei, to precisando de uma dica
<codeman> astroo-, salve
<codeman> to precisando de um tema basico , mas nao sei ql :-)
<codeman> astroo-, tah vivo por ai
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ve o privado
<rssolivei> já olhou no gnome-look codeman ?
<codeman> cara to com um amd aqui q num sei nao
<codeman> acho q vai pesar demais
<codeman> precisava de algo mas leve rssrrsrs
<rssolivei> xubuntu
<codeman> eh to lendo sobre
<codeman> vou ver se consigo algo
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-28
<leonobrega> boa noite!
<leonobrega> galera alguém me indica um programa para programar em c?
<Guest71763> como instalo corel draw no ubuntu?
<astroo-> leonobrega  ola
<leonobrega> se alguém souber de um programa tipo proteus eu agradeço
<leonobrega> olá astroo
<astroo-> existe 1 canal de linguagem c brasileiro aqui
<leonobrega> qual canal?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Dick> muito bom dia
<Dick> me tirem uma duvida
<Guest77777> gravador de discos em geral, vcs recoemendam o que?
<Guest77777> fui usar o Brasero, ele estragou tds meus discos alem de demorarem mais 1 hora
<Rudolf> Guest77777: huehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> Guest77777: eu uso cdrecord (via linha de comando)
<Rudolf> Guest77777: mas se vc não for muito de ler, o melhor resultado só com o k3b
<Rudolf> Guest77777: agora, 1 hora para gravar errado é surreal
<Guest77777> pois é , isso depois do check nao sei de qe
<Guest77777> perdi 20 disco por causa do brasero
<Rudolf> Guest77777: tu testou 20 vezes?
<Rudolf> Guest77777: aceite, isso não foi muito inteligente
<Rudolf> Guest77777: tem que ler cara
<Guest77777> mas vlw, bom domingo a tds!
<psjr> Hello
<joseph> asdw
<joseph> aew
<joseph> como faço para jogar games tipo need for speed no ubuntu
<joseph> ?
<Rudolf> joseph: não faz
<Rudolf> joseph: use windows
<joseph> kkkkkkkkk
<joseph> nao tem como ? pq?
<Rudolf> joseph: TER como é subjetivo
<Rudolf> joseph: eu diria que é perda de tempo tentar
<Rudolf> joseph: pelo simples fato que é um jogo sem suporte a linux
<Rudolf> joseph: como a maioria dos jogos
<AldoRaine> kkk pow Rudolf deixa o cara bater cabeça no Wine já que é o desejo da criatura
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: waste of time
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: tem até o PlayOnLinux
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: pura gambiarra
<AldoRaine> sem dúvidas
<AldoRaine> cada um no seu quadrado
<AldoRaine> é por essas e outras que o #ubuntugames tá vazio
<Rudolf> jogo é windows
<AldoRaine> ainda acho que aconteceu um milagre para poder existir o Steam em Linux (leia-se interesse comercial)
<Rudolf> e ainda não são todos os jogos
<AldoRaine> tá longe mesmo de ficar tete-a-tete com windows®
<Rudolf> na boa, IMHO
<Rudolf> deixa como está
<krocha> Ola
<krocha> meu ubuntu 14.04 esta todo em ingles como faço para colocar ele em portugues/
<krocha> ?
<AldoRaine> Rudolf, qual seria o resultado desastroso que acarretaria os jogos serem portados para Linux?
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: sei lá
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: não penso por este lado
<AldoRaine> krocha, você deve ir nas configs do sistema, language support, e adicionar o idioma português Brasil
<AldoRaine> oxi
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: tu demorou para dar o suporte
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieuhiu
<AldoRaine> o Mark vai descontar do meu salário essa
<AldoRaine> AOHEHAOEA
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<AldoRaine> Rudolf, e aí voce colocou o gateway de e-mail do Proxmox em produção?
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: hã?
<AldoRaine> Rudolf, http://proxmox.com/proxmox-mail-gateway
<AldoRaine> vc disse que tinha curtido e ia fazer testes
<Rudolf> ah, não tive apoio e consequente estrutura para isso
<Rudolf> e faz tempo hein
<AldoRaine> faz sim
<AldoRaine> faculdade tá me matando
<AldoRaine> apesar dos caras ainda estarem longe de acompanhar a realidade do mercado
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: computação?
<AldoRaine> isso, análise de sistemas
<Rudolf> é, faculdade é canudo
<Rudolf> é só para diferenciar
<Rudolf> dos manés dos menos manés
<AldoRaine> saquei
<AldoRaine> pensava diferente quando entrei
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: eu também
<Rudolf> euheiuehiuehiuehiueh
<AldoRaine> ainda bem que ano que vem já termina
<Rudolf> o que tem de mané formado
<AldoRaine> AOHEHOAOEHA
<Rudolf> pqp!
<Rudolf> vira tudo supervisor, coordenador, gerente
<Rudolf> mas não sabe porra nenhuma
<Rudolf> só "mandar"!
<AldoRaine> e com salários estratosféricos né?
<Rudolf> sempre
<Rudolf> afinal, alguém tem que ganhar bem nessa porra
<Rudolf> e aparecer na INFO com os tais "altos salários"
<AldoRaine> sorridentes e de terno nas fotos
<AldoRaine> Armani
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: motivo que saí do linkedin
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: comecei a ver meus clientes lá
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: pqp
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: só mané com pose de fodão
<AldoRaine> tsc tsc tsc, odeio essa "imagem"
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: quinta-feira mandei um alerta para um desses
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: sobre um tráfego incomum
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: de uma unica máquina/ip/usuário utilizando TOR
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: ele me disse na maior trquanquilidade[
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: TOR? TORRENT?
<AldoRaine> poutz
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: além de explicar ainda tive que ouvir que era a máquina da gerente do RH
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: que ele iria pedir para verificar
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: o outro estava com tráfago de BOTNET
<AldoRaine> o cara conseguiu passar pelo filtro?
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: 46 máquinas infectadas
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: não estava
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: mas estava gerando tentativa
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: então comuniquei para que limpem a máquina ou alertem a usuária que proxy é indevido
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: esse da botnet tá livre
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: cliente novo
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: além de porte, preguiçoso
<Rudolf> *porta
<AldoRaine> vc tá usando IPv6 na sua rede ?
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> nenhuma das 103 redes monitoradas
<Rudolf> mwahahaha
<AldoRaine> hahahhahaha
<Rudolf> cara
<Rudolf> maluco não sabe o que é isso
<Rudolf> malemá sabe o que é ip
<Rudolf> ó
<Rudolf> achamos 10 clientes novos com rede interna válida
<Rudolf> 192.0.0.0/8
<Rudolf> 192.0.0.0/24
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> 193.0.0.0/24
<AldoRaine> me amarro quando os jornais na TV se referem a IP como RG ou CPF HOUAEOAOHOUEA
<Rudolf> eu achei que era algo incomum
<Rudolf> mas é bem comum
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> buslhit
<AldoRaine> esse range de IPs privados é bem comum mesmo né?
<AldoRaine> Rudolf, vc usa Nagios ou Zabbix ?
<AldoRaine> ou Icinga de repente
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: PRTG
<AldoRaine> aah, tá
<AldoRaine> pago
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: uhum
<AldoRaine> Rudolf, e os BSDs? rodando geral?
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: eu trabalho só com fortinet
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: eu tenho apenas dois BSD rodando
<Rudolf> AldoRaine: scripts de backup automático
<mirqui> boa tarde :_
<mirqui> :)
<AldoRaine> boa
<mirqui> hggdh , mais alguma atualização para bash ?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<AldoRaine> Rudolf, em gateway vc usa Linux mesmo?
<Rudolf> não, somente fortinet
<Rudolf> appliance
<AldoRaine> e onde vc usa Linux? ou não usa?
<Rudolf> meu desktop
<AldoRaine> Arch?
<Rudolf> gentoo
<AldoRaine> acabei de ver este fortinet
<AldoRaine> all-in-a-box
<Rudolf> UTM
<AldoRaine> e isso deve ser caro pra kct hein?
<Rudolf> sim, caro pra kct
<AldoRaine> é aquela velha história, se tem quem venda é pq tem quem pague
<Rudolf> clarop
<Rudolf> e pagam
<Rudolf> a renovação é anual
<Rudolf> no mínimo
<Rudolf> cerca de 4000U$
<Rudolf> mas funciona
<Rudolf> e bem
<AldoRaine> acredito, o preço é alto pra ainda ter dor de cabeça
<Rudolf> ah, mas tem dor de cabeça sim
<Rudolf> lembra daquelas zé ruelas lá em cima que a gente falou?
<AldoRaine> sim
<Rudolf> sempre tem idéias bizarras
<Rudolf> do tipo
<Rudolf> testar uma vpn na borda
<Rudolf> a partir da rede interna
<Rudolf> economizar com link
<Rudolf> ou não ter link de backup
<Rudolf> ou locais que simplesmente não tem link de verdade
<Rudolf> filiais com link residencial
<Rudolf> ou sem proteção de surto de energia
<Rudolf> por aí vai
<AldoRaine> Gzuis
<AldoRaine> essa da VPN é miseravelmente bizarra
<Rudolf> mandei o link da wikipedia para o cara
<Rudolf> ficou bravo
<AldoRaine> as filiais com ADSL sem proteção elétrica é até comum
<Rudolf> foi conversar com meu gerente
<AldoRaine> AHUOEUAUOEA
<AldoRaine> esses caras que querem "implementar" situações que o software não suporte são hilários
<AldoRaine> suporta*
<Rudolf> que mais tem
<Rudolf> cacilds
<Rudolf> que calor
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ptl> o/
<astroo-> ola
<ptl> opa, falae
<ptl> what's up?
<ptl> vamos imprimir em 3d?
<ptl> ou embarcar o ubuntu\
<ptl> Homo rudolfensis e' um dos provaveis ancestrais do Homo sapiens sapiens, certo, Rudolf?
<astroo-> ptl  ve o privado
<ShaKa> Boa noite!
<psjr> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-21
<guimas> tem como solicitar o cd do ubuntu para chegar aqui em casa por correio ??
<astroo-> nao existe ha anos
<astroo-> pede a 1 amigo para por o iso numa pen drive
<guimas> valew
<jxajro> eduslack e hggdh! Ok..obrigado! vou ver isso. Valeu! :-)
<Geese_Howard> 3 dias depois
<jxajro> Alo gente...descobri o erro! Meu navegador não tava marcado como padrão e o thunderbird nao abria os links. Mas obrigaod pelas dicas.
<astroo-> ola
<Guest29028> oi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rhad> Olá amigos. Comprei ontem um laptop Samsung (NP270). Já sou usuário Ubuntu há muitos anos e gostaria de instalá-lo na máquina. Navegando na internet, ao buscar informações sobre como dar boot em UEFI me deparei com algumas notícias antigas (de 2013) que o Ubuntu estava "matando" o laptop. Esse problema já foi resolvido? obrigado pela atenção
<insoipdnfs> ola como faço para gravar o desktop no linux eu sou novo no O.S
<MouseBlock> tem varios programas mais o melhor na minha opnião é o Kazam
<barna> kra nem agradece?
<hggdh> barna: não espere agradecimentos, e não se decepcione :-)
<Creto> Bom dia AsFelix
<Creto> aqui o pessoal é bem tagarela não?
<Creto> kkkkk
<AsFelix> Bom dia Creto
<Creto> o que já modificou no Mint
<AsFelix> Creto: sabe que eu nem vi... as vezes eu abro a janela do irc durante o trabalho, fora isso só quando tem notificação mesmo
<AsFelix> Creto: pior que nada, geralmente não sou disso... só instalo meus programas que preciso e vou trabalhando
<Creto> humm
<Creto> eu é só o que sei fazer além de trabalhar com o PC para pesquisas e mostrar o Stoq para possíveis clientes
<barna> to ligado hggdh 8 anos frequentando aki a gente aprende. :(
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<barna> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<denisbr> Tinha uma época, que o pessoal vinha perguntar as coisas, e se eu não sabia, procurava a resposta pro cara no google :P Aprendi bastante assim.
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<barna> até rola isso denisbr
<AsFelix> denisbr: mas na maioria das vezes é assim que faço, pois já não uso o Ubuntu há muito tempo
<denisbr> AsFelix: idem
<kanazuchi> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kanazuchi> fui unban
<kanazuchi> :D
<hggdh> kanazuchi: o correto seria 'fui unbanned'. Mas, acredito, para ti não vai fazer diferença.
<Creto> Eu ainda responde com ou sem o Google pessoal mesmo não usando o Ubuntu
<barna> vcs tão usando qual distro?
<Creto> anda respondo, pois tive professores excelentes
<Creto> eu uso o atualmente o Slackware e Epidemic Linux
<Creto> quando não repondo sobre o Ubuntu é quando envolve o Unity pois este eu jamais usei mesmo
<Creto> e jamais irei usar kkkk
<Creto> uso KDE ou Xfce
 * denisbr usa Mageia com KDE, e pensando em voltar a usar o Debian
<barna> achio massa massa a ideia do epidemic, não conhecia, tava pensando em testar o jessie + mate
<denisbr> Creto: o Epidemic Linux é aquele feito com base no repositório Sid do Debian?
<Creto> Eu já não uso mageia desde a versão 1 dela denisbr
<Creto> repositório Testing
<mirqui> baa cara , eu gosto do unity
<mirqui> é prático
<mirqui> é a barra do mac ao lado
<Creto> pois é mirqui
<Creto> gostos
<hggdh> cada um tem o seu, e todos seguem vivendo.
<Creto> é pratico para você para mim eu prefiriria a praticidade do gnome-shell
<mirqui> e gosto não se descuti ;)
<Creto> isso mesmo
<hggdh> só para constar, uso Unity
<barna> eu demorei pra me acostumar com o unity, se tivesse saido o mate na epoca eu nunca teria usado
<mirqui> jáusei o mint
<mirqui> mas botei o cairo dock
<mirqui> e depois voltei para o ubuntu
<denisbr> Creto: qual o diferencial do Epidemic para não usar o Debian mesmo?
<Creto> facilidade e não quebrar tanto como o Debian testing
<denisbr> Creto: como assim não quebrar?
<Creto> as ferramentas feitas pelo James são uma mão na roda tornando o Debian fácil de verdade
<Creto> denisbr, quando sair uma nova versão dele tente ver ele ná pratica e me diga depois
<Creto> eu não saberei te explicar comparações
<Creto> é mais ou menos assim:
<denisbr> Creto: Ok, irei fazer um teste. Algum trabalho no epidemic é devolvido ao projeto Debian ?
<Creto> Desculpe-me os mais experientes mas o Debian ainda não é uma distro out of box
<Creto> um momento denisbr ....
<Creto> leia você mesmo http://epidemiclinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&p=12819#p12816
<Creto> sim é sim, além de que os aplicativos do epidemic podem ser instalados no próprio debian
<Creto> mas isso, eu também acho relativo
<Creto> claro essa é minha opinião
<denisbr> Creto: vou ler. Eu pergunto sobre o retorno no Debian, por que inicialmente dá a impressão que o Epidemic suga muito trabalho sujo feito pelo Debian, para facilitar aos seus usuários, mas nada volta.
<Creto> Bem eu vejo essa conversa de suga, suga a muito tempo e digo é meio que fanatismo bobo
<Creto> mas se você ler vai ver que não é assim
<Creto> você acha que o ubuntu da retorno ao Debian?
<barna> o epidemic ta um pouco desatualizado não?
<Creto> hoje sim
<Creto> ou melhor a ISO sim
<denisbr> Creto: Não acompanho mais o projeto ubuntu, sei que nas origens eles bancavam alguns programadores do Debian, depois houve alguns problemas de relacionamento entre os projetos.
<Creto> mas minha instalação só alguns MB de atualização resolveriam
<Creto> pois é denisbr isso de a gente se preocupar com quem da retorno não da em nada
<barna> ele é baseado no wheezy né?
<Creto> mas uma coisa é certa o retorno é que os apps do epidemic são compativeis com o debian como os apps do projeto união livre são para o ubuntu e debian também
<Creto> depende de como você entende a colaboração de cada um desses DEVs brazucas
<Creto> barna, hoje em dia a ISO que tem lá é baseada no Jessie quando ainda era testing por isso obsoleta
<barna> hummm, baixando o 4.1 pra testar
<Creto> baixar ela hoje te daria zilhões de GB em atualização e uma possível quebra
<Creto> vai dar no mesmo esta obsoleta barna
<barna> creto e como faço p/ usa-lo?
<Creto> se for só para testes vai bem, se tentar um D-U ira quebrar
<denisbr> Creto: eu já estive envolvido no projeto Debian-br-cdd que era uma customização do debian para desktop brasileiro, porém, dentro do projeto debian mesmo
<Creto> aguarde um novo lançamento que creio que não demorará muito
<Creto> ele morreu não delet
<barna> tipo o ultimo tem 2 anos,
<Creto> oops denisbr
<hggdh> Creto: sim, o Ubuntu retorna mudanças ao Debian. Alias, vários dos desenvolvedores do Ubuntu são também DDs.
<Creto> não discordo hggdh
<Creto> mas as mudanças que interesam a canonical, por isso digo que isso é relativo
<Creto> e qualquer app do epidemic já desde o BUG report é enviado direto ao projeto Debian
<Creto> ;-)
<hggdh> Creto: estás a confundir Canonical e o universo dos devensolvedores do Ubuntu.
<Creto> pode ser, mas então onde estou confundiondo, pois no meu achismo o Ubuntu é um produto da Canonical certo
<hggdh> Creto: por padrão, bugs descobertos no Ubuntu (e de pacotes Debian) são também abertos no Debian.
<Creto> então, os do epidemic também certo?
<Creto> e isso já não é colaborar?
<denisbr> Creto: se o Epidemic volta as correções e avisos de bugs ao Debian, então está valendo :)
<denisbr> Creto: Uma dúvida, porque o Epidemic está desatualizado, falta de mão de obra?
<Creto> olha gente é meio que me explicando
<Creto> eu não me apego a nenhuma distro
<Creto> apenas respondo dentro do meu infimo conhecimento o que perguntam
<Creto> mas
<Creto> meu HD tem umas 8 partições /raiz
<Creto> deu para entender
<hggdh> sim. Tudo bem.
<Creto> eu uso de tudo um pouco pois vejo o SL como acho que deve ser, cheio da diversidade que o Linux GNU podem proporcionar
<Creto> foi muito bom bater esse papo aqui, fazia tempo que eu não encontrava uns tagarelas como eu aqui kkkk
<denisbr> Creto: Sim, e a conversa foi saúdavel, sem brigas hehehehehe
<eloi_carneiro> falando em diversidade, os pacotes snappy vai ser exclusivo do ubuntu ou o debian, também vai usar? alguém sabe em que pé esta?
<Creto> acho que o snappy serão do ubuntu porém não estou bem a par disso
<hggdh> esta é uma opção a ser decidida pela comunidade Debian. Até onde me recordo, não houve ainda uma decisão.
<Creto> claro denisbr aprendi a ter esse tipo de conversa nessa escola aqui ó http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<Creto> foi lá que fiz minha primeira série e me formei kkk
<Creto> como quebrador de sistema nato
<denisbr> Creto: eu lembro deste fórum, já fui usuário ativo nele
<eloi_carneiro> depois dos ppa, o snappy é uma das coisas mais legais que a canonical fez que eu gostei (apesar se estar em desenvolvimento), esse projeto promete
<Creto> eu ainda sou denisbr
<Creto> não paro de aprender lá
<denisbr> Creto: Bacana. Aquele Xterminator ainda publica algumas coisas? Ele era super fã do Gnome.
<hggdh> alias, PPAs são um exxemplo de algo feito pela Canonical, não pela comunidade -- só a Canonical tem o dinheiro necessário para manter um parque de computadores para montar-se pacotes
<mirqui> creto , olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/09/8-premios-estao-esperando-por-voce.html
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: uma vez ouvi falar que o debian iria aceitar PPAs, virou realidade, a comunidade debian esta usando?
<mirqui> sobre o snappy
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: não sei. Uma coisa é a idéia de PPAs, outra a implementação. Não me recordo de ter visto discussões recentes sobre quaisquer das duas no debian-devel recentemente.
<hggdh> s/recentemente//
<Creto> sem bronca mas fquei meio encafifado com o que sempre o Dionatan diz, puxa sardinha para um prato que nem é como ele diz
<Creto> sim denisbr o Xterminator é o único usuário Invisível do ubuntuforum
<Creto> kkkkkkk
<Creto> ele deve estar lá desde o começo
<eloi_carneiro> Creto: não entendi o seu comentário?
<Agster> Hola
<Creto> qual eloi_carneiro
<eloi_carneiro> do Dio
<mirqui> que ele falou creto ?
<Creto> sobre o dionatan
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<mirqui> sobre  a matéria do snappy
<Creto> é que muito do que ele posta é copiado sem mostrar os fontes
<Creto> e para mim isso é compartilhar da forma correta
<Creto> eu jamais te direi resolva isso com um apt-get -f install sem te dizer quem me ensinou
<Creto> é o único fanatismo que tenho o respeito ao material que li
<mirqui> ele só falou que são dois pacotes , um .deb e outro snappy
<Creto> e ao autor deste
<mirqui> ahaha ai não sei , mas deve ter visto na comunidade ubuntu
<Creto> pois é, mas pelo conteudo total da obra eu deixei de visitar o site
<mirqui> aprendi algo com ele
<mirqui> comandos básicos por exemplo
<Creto> u também
<Creto> a não ser como ele
<mirqui> fiquei com preguiça de ver o focalinux :)
<mirqui> ai ví um post dele , sopa no mel :)
<Creto> então quem te ensinou foi o foca linux ele só passou o que leu lá
<Creto> entendeu o espirito do Creto? provavelmente não mas deixe para lá
<mirqui> quem me ensinou sobre o focaluinux foi o asfeliz
<Creto> kkkkk
<Creto> olha Tio AsFelix
<Creto> esse ai sabe das coisas mur
<Creto> mur
<mirqui> e não cara , se pega uma coisa aqui , uma coisa ali
<Creto> ai sou eu o sábio?
<Creto> não, alguém me ensinou, me mostrou o caminho das pedras e o da sabedoria
<mirqui> ??? sábio :) , acho que nem sabiá ahaha
<mirqui> mas que o car sabe um monte sabe
<Creto> pode ser
<eloi_carneiro> entendi
<eloi_carneiro> mas nem todos os sites colocam a fonte
<Creto> sites maus
<eloi_carneiro> o linux-br pro padrão coloca
<eloi_carneiro> também acho isso errado
<eloi_carneiro> e outra, ele não precisa disso
<mirqui> na verdade , na verdade
<Creto> para você ver
<eloi_carneiro> porque o mesmo tem muito material próprio
<mirqui> quem sabe mesmo é o linus torval
<eloi_carneiro> como os videos de analise
<Creto> nem ele sabe tanto mirqui
<eloi_carneiro> e tudo mais
<eloi_carneiro> mas concordo com vocês, que deveria ter os links de referencia
<Creto> ai como você mesmo disse na verdade, na verdade
<Creto> o Linus nem se envolve mais com o desenvolvimento do kernel
<eloi_carneiro> seria bem interessante,
<Creto> ele só testa assim como nós
<Creto> mas tem a humildade de dizer isso
<mirqui> preciso ir gente , até mais :)
<Creto> T+ mir
<Creto> eu também vou indo terminei o trabalho aqui e net só na casa dos clientes KKKK eita Parázão pai d'égua
<Creto> T+ gente
<lord_daemon> alguem q programe em java?
<shallwe> ihaa bom dia
<Jairo> como configurar para compartilhar minha internet Wifi em meu notebook?
<ule> ae alguem ai ja teve problemas subindo ntpd nos seus servers?
<ule> colocando ntpdate no crontab nao ta legal aqui.. to subindo ntpd
<ule> so q lembro q no passado rolava bastante vunerabilidades com ele
<ule> nao sei como ta hj em dia
<hggdh> ule: ntpdate não mais é atualizado -- foi "deprecated" pelos desenvolvidores
<hggdh> ule: ntp teve algums bugs críticos corrigidos este ano
<ule> show de bola
<hggdh> (e systemd está a trazer um substituto para o ntp)
<hggdh> ule: fora disto, uso ntp em todos meus servidores, e não tenho problemas
<ule> hggdh: obrigado pelas infos.. subi o ntpd aqui.. vamos ver se fica legal agora..
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ule> eh q tenho uns servicos q tem q ter precisao de tempo para geracao de uns tokens entre servers
<ule> eu tava rodando ntpdate a cada 15 minutos aqui.. mas tava falhando mto
<hggdh> ntpdate nao é muito bom para este tipo de serviço. Idealmente deves usar ntpd ou similares.
<hggdh> se todos os servidores são locais, eleja um para ser o teu stratum local, e sincronize os outros servidores deste
<ule> esse eh o problema.. meu server faz a integracao com um server remoto
<ule> eh.. depois q subi o ntpd ta rolando legal aqui
<Mangusto> Olá, eu estou tentando baixar o Wine mas meu Ubuntu Software Center trava, é normal ?
<ule> Mangusto: pq nao usa virtualbox cara
<ule> Mangusto: pq tem q ser wine?
<Mangusto> Fica muito pesado
<Mangusto> Eu tenho o virtualbox, mas não dá p/ usar
<Mangusto> Só quero instalar o Scratch
<barna> normalmente não Mangusto, ele deveria instalar normal.
<barna> eu não uso o ubuntu soft center
<Mangusto> O Ubuntu Software Center também para de funcionar quando tento instalar o Matlab
<barna> vc pode tentar pelo terminal
<barna> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Mangusto> É, me parece a melhor opção.Vou tentar, obrigado pela ajuda
<barna> :)
<Mangusto> Existe uma maneira de instalar o Adobe Air no Wine ?
<barna> Mangusto, winetricks
<barna> Mangusto, qual programa vc quer rodar no wine?
<Mangusto> Scratch
<Rafael_> br?
<barna> Mangusto, v se isso te ajuda
<barna> Mangusto, http://www.computacaonaescola.ufsc.br/?page_id=476&lang=en
<barna> Rafael_, quer saber se aki é portugues do brasil?
<Rafael_> alguem me ajuda? to tentando fazer um pen drive bootavel pra intalar o ubuntu na minha maquina
<Rafael_> mas nao ta indo
<Mangusto> Obrigado mesmo barna, juro que pesquisei antes de vir aqui, aparentemente as empresas tem um certo preconceito contra o Linux
<barna> Mangusto, http://www.computacaonaescola.ufsc.br/?page_id=476&lang=en
<barna> desculpa, mandei 2x, apertei tecla errada aki
<Mangusto> Acontece, hahah
<barna> tamo ai pra ajudar.
<barna> o scratch pelo visto tem como rodar sem ser por wine. deve funcionar melhor
<Rafael_> To querendo por o ubuntu no meu notbook, to criando um pen drive bootavel, mas nao funciona. Alguem ajuda ? pf
<barna> Rafael_, como q vc ta criando o pendrive?
<barna> Rafael_, vc configurou a bios pra bootar por pendrive?
<barna> Rafael_, sua bios é UEFI?
<Rafael_> sim, ta tudo config certinho.. no windows ele da boot
<Rafael_> mas no ubuntu nao
<barna> ok, vamos por partes.
<barna> Rafael_, como vc criou o pendrive de boot do ubuntu?
<Rafael_> to usando o  Universal USB Installer pra criar o pendrive
<barna> Rafael_, vc consegue dar boot nesse computador com outro pendrive?
<Rafael_> sim
<barna> seu computador é novo?
<Rafael_> Sim
<barna> desligou o security boot na bios?
<Rafael_> vou olhar , 1 min
<barna> ok
<mirqui_> scratch não é um programa para ensinar crianças a programar ?
<Rafael_> nao acei nada a respeito do security barna
<barna> Rafael_, w7 ou W8?
<Mangusto> mirqui_: Sim
<Rafael_> 10 rs
<mirqui_> tem a versão online
<mirqui_> não precisa instalar nada no pc
<barna> Rafael_, tem uns comps q vc tem desabilitar pelo windows, vou achar como q faz aki
<Mangusto> Sim, eu sei. Acho melhor o editor offline
<Mangusto> Meu navegador não roda bem o flash, ele fica "quebrando" frequentemente
<mirqui_> editor ?
<Mangusto> Sim, o editor offline do Scratch
<mirqui_> não conheço
<mirqui_> olha isto
<mirqui_> https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/31876/
<mirqui_> é este programa ?
<Mangusto> Não
<Mangusto> Hahahah
<mirqui_> ???
<Mangusto> https://scratch.mit.edu/scratch2download/
<mirqui_> tem as mesmas funcionalidades ?
<Mangusto> Estou dizendo que, embora exista a "versão" online, prefiro a outra
<mirqui_> haaa
<Mangusto> Hahah
<mirqui_> existe versão linux ?
<barna> Rafael_, estou compilando um sistema aki, meu comp ta super lento, não consegui ler direito, mas acho q isso aki te ajuda. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/windows
<Mangusto> Existe, mas por enquanto não consegui instalar :/
<barna> Rafael_, talvez esse http://itsfoss.com/disable-uefi-secure-boot-in-windows-8/
<mirqui_> então usa pelo navegador
<Mangusto> `Meu navegador não roda bem o flash, ele fica "quebrando" frequentemente `
<mirqui_> qual navegador ?
<Rafael_> beleza barna vou olhar aqui
<Rafael_> obrigado
<barna> tamo aki pra ajudar! :)
<Mangusto> Estou usando o Firefox
<WsZee> Boa tarde.
<barna> tarde
<mirqui_> uso o chrome
<WsZee> barna, sabe me dizer como faço para baixar os driver do tp link wn722nd?
<mirqui_> tem o freesh plaier
<mirqui_> substitui o flas
<barna> WsZee, 1seg q vou pesquisar
<mirqui_> flash
<barna> WsZee, wireless?
<WsZee> yeah
<WsZee> ja baixei alguns pacotes e nada...
<WsZee> to cansado de levar o pc pra baixo e depois subir -.- achando q tinha dado certo
<mirqui_> dificuldades com o wifi ?
<WsZee> sim man
<WsZee> baixei os drivers e pacotes e mesmo assim o adaptador não instala
<WsZee> é complicado ser leigo... ;(
<mirqui_> tem umas anteninhas no mercado livre
<mirqui_> tipo um pendrive , custa 16 reais
<mirqui_> ai vc usa um programa para fazer do seu pc um ponto de assesso wifi
<barna> esse wifi wn722nd é bem chatinho pelo visto
<mirqui_> em tese acho que melhora
<WsZee> barna, eu nem sei oq posso fazer
<mirqui_> em último caso tens uma antena no note para captar o sinal
<WsZee> minha mulher tem um genérico aqui, nem sei oq fazer com ele tbm
<WsZee> amigo é um adpatador tp link para pc, notebook ta usando um genérico pq queimou a placa de rede
<barna> WsZee, achei 2 posts relevantes. ta dificil pesquisar pq to compilando um sistema aki e ta bem lento o comp
<mirqui_> ahaha baa velho
<barna> WsZee, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/TP-LINK-TL-WN722N-no-samsung-ativ-book-2-ubuntu-14-mamao-com-acucar
<barna> WsZee, http://askubuntu.com/questions/512727/how-to-install-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn722n-on-ubuntu-14-04
<barna> WsZee, trocar o wireless de note book é muuuuuuito facil.
<barna> eu tenho umas 5 placas wireless de notebook aki paradas, 2 com bluetooth q num sei pra q usar.
<WsZee> entendo... mas e no caso do meu pc desktop?
<WsZee> vou usar o genérico ou o tp link? ou terei q comprar outra?
<barna> WsZee, ve os 2 links q te mandei
<WsZee> sim estou vendo já
<LeandroCoelho> Bom dia
<barna> tarde
<LeandroCoelho> heheh, pois eh
<LeandroCoelho> desculpe
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> canal movimentado hoje! tava com saudades disso!
<mirqui_> blza ;)
<LeandroCoelho> eu tenho uma aplicação rodando no wine no ubuntu 10.04
<mirqui_> 10.04 ?
<LeandroCoelho> mas quando eu atualizo para o 14 fica dando erro
<LeandroCoelho> isso
<barna> LeandroCoelho, vc atualizou o 10.04 pro 14.04?
<mirqui_> tenta a 12 , 13 e depois a 14
<toter> WsZee, meus parabéns por continuar a usar linux, mesmo com esses problemas constantes que atrapalham vc. a utilizar sua máquina para tarefas produtivas
<WsZee> toter... ta complicado amigo... muito mesmo viu
<LeandroCoelho> na verdade a aplicação abre, mas tenho que fazer uma coisa muito estranha
<LeandroCoelho> tenho que copiar os arquivos da impressora bematech
<WsZee> mais vamo q vamo... deu vontade de aprender sobre esse OS, já tinha tentado antes, mas parei :(
<LeandroCoelho> se cada vez que eu abrir o programa eu copiar fica tranquilo
<barna> WsZee, ta tendo mais problemas?
<WsZee> até agr não, só dúvidas mesmo
<WsZee> problema só esse do tp link :(
<barna> tendi, ta q nem eu no debian, quebrando a cachola
<LeandroCoelho> parece que perde as permissões dos arquivos
<WsZee> barna, desculpa minha "ignorancia" mais para rodar origin e a steam é só pelo wine mesmo né?
<WsZee> to querendo ver se da para rodar bf4 e pvz
<mirqui_> disso não entendo
<mirqui_> mas não sei se dá para fazer a atualização de 10 para 14
<WsZee> é só quando eu tento aprender sobre o linux que vejo o quanto inglês é util...
<barna> ixi, desse eu só conheço steam, q sei q tem nativo pra linux
<LeandroCoelho> tem alguem que pode me dar uma luz no wine com ubuntu 14?
<WsZee> leandro, qual o aplicativo amigo
<barna> eu aprendi falar ingles pesquisando sobre linux
<LeandroCoelho> é uma aplicação de pdv
<WsZee> ja fez o que o amigo falou? testou a 12, 13 e depois a atualização 14?
<LeandroCoelho> não na verdade eu não atualizo, eu instalo a última versão e encontro esses problemas
<barna> LeandroCoelho, vc num me respondeu. vc atualizou o ubuntu 10 pro 14 e depois começou a dar erro?
<LeandroCoelho> quando instalo a 10.04 fica redondo
<LeandroCoelho> eu estou migrando meus WinXP para o linux
<LeandroCoelho> pois não quero comprar licenças de windows
<barna> LeandroCoelho, qual a configuração dos pcs?
<LeandroCoelho> maquinas dell processador 1.5GHz 1GB Ram e HD de 300GB
<barna> LeandroCoelho, ubuntu 14 é meio pesado pra essas maquinas.
<barna> o 10.04 num tem mais atualização, eu tentaria o 12.04
<LeandroCoelho> o chato no ubuntu 10.04 é que n tem mais atualização para ele e fica uma mensagem na tela que não consigo fechar
<barna> de preferencia com uma interface grafica bem leve.
<LeandroCoelho> estou usando o gnome
<barna> LeandroCoelho, tenta o 12.04 com mate
<barna> o mate ta identico ao gnome 2.6.x, eu to quase saindo do unity pra ele
<LeandroCoelho> o mate ja vem na instalação do ubuntu?
<barna> LeandroCoelho, pera q vou te mandar um link
<barna> eu fiz isso em uma maquina antiga aki e foi suuuuper legal
<barna> de um certo trabalho, pq tem q instalar tudo na unha, o bicho ficou levinho.
<LeandroCoelho> ele será uma midia esterna
<LeandroCoelho> externa
<barna> LeandroCoelho, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/precise-mate
<barna> LeandroCoelho, como assim?
<LeandroCoelho> esse link é só do mate?
<barna> LeandroCoelho, esse link ensina a instalar o ubuntu mini, q vem sem interface grafica depois o mate como interface, fica ultra leve.
<LeandroCoelho> e o mate onde baixo?
<barna> todos meus pcs de produção eu faço isso, instalo o ubuntu minimal e depois instalo a interface grafica com o --no-install-recommends
<WsZee> alguém aqui joga um dota 2?
<barna> LeandroCoelho, leia o post, lá fala como baixar o ubuntu minimal, como add os repositorios do mate e como instalar o mate
<barna> LeandroCoelho, esse post é exclusivo pro ubuntu 12.04
<LeandroCoelho> ok, obrigado
<barna> LeandroCoelho, depois vc pode dar uma olhada no winehq.org pra ver mais especificações sobre os programas wine q vc ta querendo rodar.
<barna> falando nisso, o q vc ta querendo rodar no wine LeandroCoelho ?
<WsZee> barna
<WsZee> u play dota?
<barna> playo não
<Mangusto> o Adobe está pede para eu logar como root mas minha senha está sempre errada
<Mangusto> pedindo *
<Mangusto> Abriu um XTerm aqui
<barna> jogo um jogo parecido no celular, Heroes order e caos
<Mangusto> Alguma idéia de como burlar ?
<barna> Mangusto, sera q num ta pedindo pra vc logar na sua conta adobe?
<d0nz4> Boa tarde, novato.
<Mangusto> "This application requires administrative rights to run"
<Mangusto> Acho que não
<d0nz4> ops, sou novato*
<barna> Bem Vindo d0nz4
<barna> Mangusto, como q vez pra chegar nesse pedido?
<d0nz4> Obrigado.
<Mangusto> Executei o Scratch .air
<barna> tentou executar com sudo?
<Mangusto> Ele abriu a tela do Adobe installer
<Mangusto> Ele está como .air, que faço para abri-lo pelo terminal ?
<barna> como a vc executou antes?
<d0nz4> Bom vou estudar, abraço ;)
<Mangusto> Só cliquei nele
<barna> tenta um ./nomedoarquivo.extenção
<barna> ou exec nomedoarquivo.extenção, ou sh nomedoarquivo.extenção ou bash nomedoarquivo.extenção
<barna> galera vou ter q sair, mais a noite eu volto
<barna> falow pro 6
<Mangusto> Já tentei :/
<Mangusto> flw
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: qual a treta mamífero?
<Mangusto> O XTerm não está reconhecendo minha senha :/
<WsZee> meu Deus
<WsZee> Obrigado!
<WsZee> consegui instalar o adpator -.-
<WsZee> adaptador*
<Mateus> oi
<Mangusto> Estou procurando por um comando que execute um arquivo '.air' para tentar executá-lo como su
<WsZee> barnabeeee
<WsZee> obrigado por me ajudar bro
<Mateus> cole galera
<Mateus> queria saber se o ubuntu roda pelo um cartão micro sd
<Mateus> com um pc sem disco rigido
<Geese_Howard> Mateus: roda
<Geese_Howard> Mateus: mas não quer dizer que fica bom
<Geese_Howard> Mateus: faz um file arquivo.air
<Geese_Howard> Mateus: o que ele mostra?
<Mateus> o sistema inicia normal
<Mateus> mas fica muito lento
<Mateus> tipo travando muito dano bug
<Geese_Howard> sim, normal
<Mateus> mas muito obrigado pela ajuda
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: a mensagem era para você. Faz um file no arquivo.air aí e me fala qual a saída? E de onde veio esse arquivo? qual a finalidade?
<Geese_Howard> Mateus: minha dica é pegar uma distro mais crua e você ir ajustando manualmente
<Geese_Howard> Mateus: por que o ubuntu é muito pesado para PCs com pouco recurso (memória/processador/disco)
<Mangusto> Scratch-439.3.air: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<Mangusto> , é uma linguagem de programação para crianças
<Mateus> entendi
<Mateus> muito obrigado
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: e o que você quer fazer com este arquivo zipado?
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: para quê ele serve?
<Mangusto> Instalar o Scratch, ele é o instalador
<Mangusto> Só que o XTerm não está reconhecendo minha senha quando o programa inicia
<Geese_Howard> senha?
<Geese_Howard> xterm é só um terminal
<Geese_Howard> nossa cara, que rolo
<Mangusto> Sim, ele pede para logar como root
<Geese_Howard> sudo su
<Mangusto> Não funciona
<Geese_Howard> você setou a senha de root?
<Geese_Howard> sudo su não é a sua senha
<Mangusto> Não, ele abre uma tela pedindo para digitar a senha
<Geese_Howard> senha de qual usuário?
<Mangusto> SU
<Geese_Howard> su é a senha do root
<Geese_Howard> sudo su é a sua senha, corrigindo
<Mangusto> Acho que não hein
<Geese_Howard> bom, eu não uso sudo
<Geese_Howard> acho falho
<Geese_Howard> mas vamos ver
<Geese_Howard> você setou em algum momento a senha de root do seu sistema?
<Mangusto> Não cara, o problema não é a minha senha :/
<Mangusto> Eu consigo logar como root no terminal
<Geese_Howard> então sua senha e a senha do root funcionam para autenticação?
<Geese_Howard> confere?
<Mangusto> O problema é que não vem uma tela com linhas de comando, ele só pede para digitar a senha, como quando você roda um arquivo simples ".py" no terminal
<Geese_Howard> se for isso o problema está na configuração do sudo
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: deve ser o gksu que não confersa com o /etc/passwd
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: mas se você consegue usar o sudo su e su
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: por que não utiliza o instalador depois de logar como root, para ele não ficar pedindo a senha?
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: já que seu ubuntu está zoado
<Mangusto> Exatamente o que eu queria fazer, mas não sei como executar arquivos '.air' no terminal
<Mangusto> é xdg-su
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: ah, você está dando dois-click
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: para executar arquivos
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: chmod +x arquivo.air
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: ./arquivo.air
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: se não funcionar, como você viu, o arquivo é zipado, mv arquivo.air arquivo.zip
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: unzip arquivo.zip
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: provavelmente dentro tem um installer
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: mas viu, programa bom tem documentação abrangente. Em caso negativo, sempre é bom enviar e-mail aos desenvolvedores. COnfesso que nestes 11 anos de linux, nunca vi *.air
<Geese_Howard> fuiz
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<WsZee> Alguém sabe me dizer qual driver devo colocar aqui para rodar lisa a r7 260x?
<WsZee> ta dando problema o driver recomendado, o HDMI falha sempre
<rpnunes> baixei a nova vers~ao, gravei em um DVD mas ele n~ao d'a o boot, mesmo selecionando o DVD no setup da bios, como instalar? Sou leigo no assunto.
<astroo-> e dar uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<haru_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<haru_> Buffer i/0 error on device, dev sda, sector xxxx
<haru_> nao consigo rodar o ubunto pelo pen drive bootavel
<haru_> nem roda e nem instala
<haru_> alguem?
<astroo-> e dar uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<haru_> sistematico ta ai?
<haru_> nao roda nem o ubuntu pelo pen drive
<haru_> kct
<haru_> n sei mais oq fazer
<Geese_Howard> tuts tuts tuts
<haru_> troquei o hd
<haru_> a mesma coisa
<haru_> buffer i/0 error on device sda, logical block
<Geese_Howard> haru_: confia nesse cabo? nos conectores? na solda da placa mãe?
<haru_> opa
<Geese_Howard> então é bios
<Geese_Howard> haru_: tente atualizar a mesma
<Geese_Howard> haru_: algo está errado no seu sistema
<Geese_Howard> haru_: já fez teste de memória?
<Geese_Howard> haru_: se elas estiverem comprometidas, pode dar corrupção no live durante a instalação
<Geese_Howard> haru_: infelizmente não dá para advinhar
<haru_> eu n sei usar esse chat
<haru_> vc ta vendo oq to enviando
<haru_> abri outra janela n sei se ta enviando
<Geese_Howard> haru_: sim estou vendo no canal
<Geese_Howard> haru_: meu pvt é bloqueado
<Geese_Howard> alias, é falta de educação enviar mensagem privada sem pedir licensa
<WsZee> Boa noite, alguém sabe me informar como posso instalar uma ROOM do Android juntamente com a do ubuntu? sem dualboot?
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: google sabe
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: a resposta da sua pergunta é um how to gigantesco
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: melhor você pesquisar antes
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: lê-lo e se tiver dúvidas, aí sim perguntar aqui
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: ou melhor, perguntar a quem fez o how-to
<WsZee> mas meu brother, como vou procurar algo se nem sei o nome -.-
<WsZee> sou leigo irmão
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: se é leigo esquece
<WsZee> eu não sou lesado, já procurei
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: o risco de perder o celular é BEM GRANDE
<WsZee> e só sei do bluestacks pq usava no windows
<WsZee> não po, não é emular o cel irmão
<WsZee> é só emular uma room para jogar jogos do android
<WsZee> entende?
<WsZee> minha mulher que jogar um jogo que só tem no celular ;s
<Geese_Howard> emular room de qual console?
<Geese_Howard> tem app para isso
<WsZee> qual, o unico que eu vi foi o wine
<Geese_Howard> jogo de windows?
<WsZee> então... foi por isso q vim aqui
<Geese_Howard> e Wine não é emulador
<WsZee> espera
<WsZee> vou explicar...
<Geese_Howard> tente...
<WsZee> quando procurei no google
<WsZee> achei vários links
<WsZee> uns falavam que deveria baixar uma room e instalar o eclipse
<WsZee> e com ele rodaria no windows o android
<WsZee> só q no windows não precisa disso, tem um app chamado bluestacks
<Geese_Howard> jesus daime
<Geese_Howard> eclipse é para programar
<WsZee> sim brother
<Geese_Howard> deixa ver do que se trata essa bluestacks
<WsZee> so que tem como emular
<Geese_Howard> talvez te entenda melhor
<WsZee> bluestacks = programa que ja tem o android
<WsZee> só q ele é para o windows
<WsZee> ele não precisa de boot para rodar
<WsZee> roda direto sem maquina virutal...
<WsZee> virtual*
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: é vi aqui
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: roda no windows e no android
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: faz uma ponte
<Geese_Howard> interessante
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: e você quer rodar ele onde?
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: no seu ubuntu?
<WsZee> sim
<WsZee> no ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> esquece
<Geese_Howard> Sorry, unfortunately it looks like your operating system is not supported by
<WsZee> triste :( vou procurar alguma alternativa
<WsZee> vlw!
<Geese_Howard> flw
<xablau> nao da pra rodar o bluestacks com o wine ?
<Geese_Howard> xablau: dá para tentar
<Geese_Howard> xablau: wine é gambi
<Geese_Howard> não é confiável
<Geese_Howard> mas se você quiser testar
<Geese_Howard> boa sorte
<Geese_Howard> o desenvolvedor não suporta
<WsZee> Geese
<Geese_Howard> ?
<WsZee> a Origin roda no Wine? ou pode dar erro?
<Geese_Howard> pode dar erro
<Geese_Howard> pode funcionar
<WsZee> vou testar aqui
<Geese_Howard> seguinte, minha visão
<Geese_Howard> software windows, eu uso no windows
<Geese_Howard> software linux, no linux
<Geese_Howard> o resto é gambiarra
<Geese_Howard> se as empresas não suportam, é com você qualquer dado que perca no trajeto de uso
<WsZee> blz
<WsZee> vou ter q formatar criar uma partição e deixa-la para o windows?
<WsZee> ou posso instalar o windows agr q ele ja criará uma partição?
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: recomendo
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: windows não faz nada direito
<WsZee> ai vc me complica...
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: muito menos criar partição sem **esculaxar tudo
<WsZee> to com 300R$ em jogos steam
<WsZee> fora 500R$ na live
<WsZee> ;s
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: uma pergunta
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: por que você usa linux? algo em particular
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: eu tenho um software aqui de 500U$
<WsZee> sabia q era isso
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: mas eu comprei para linux
<WsZee> q ia perguntar
<WsZee> olha
<WsZee> para ser sincero, to demorando pq to fumando 1
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: de boa
<WsZee> mas to com linux pq eu gosto de desafios, quero aprender inglês de uma maneira legal (junto com meu estudo diário)
<WsZee> além de ser seguro
<Geese_Howard> segurança é inerente ao usuário
<WsZee> interativo até certo ponto ( e isso é legal)
<Geese_Howard> se você acessar uma página contaminada, pode ser comprometido e nem vai ter antivirus para te avisar
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: mas é legal mesmo
<WsZee> entendo Geese... eu acredito que o linux é mais seguro que um windows com software IS + sandboxie + o que tive de melhor
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: tudo bem
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: mas é verdade que o inglês, ao menos o técnico, melhora lendo as man pages e documentações
<WsZee> há mais ou menos uma ano atrás tentei fazer um curso no MIT online, ingles...
<WsZee> e exigia alguma distro Linux...
<WsZee> no final desisti.. ;(
<WsZee> não sei pq, as pessoas mais cultas no mundo "tecnologico", não digo em fóruns e afins... digo tipo aqui, as pessoas "são frias e curtas" diretas... sem mimimi
<WsZee> isso é massa (y)
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: tem que ser
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: mimimi só atrapalha
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: desfoca
<WsZee> realmente... mais fácil o diálogo
<WsZee> ninguém se perde...
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: mas veja, os cursos do MIT ou do COURSERA são TÃO fodas que nem meus professores [alguns quando na USP ainda] tinha moral de terminá-los
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: então não fique muito triste
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: eu geralmente só acompanho os cursos, as tarefas eu não me mato muito, se não desanimo
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: mas são bons no sentido de abrir a mente
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: algo além da minha sala de aula ou do meu mundinho profissional
<WsZee> pois é cara... achei q era moleza
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: verificar as futuras tendências
<WsZee> apenas 5 testes...
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: jesus amado!
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: são muito fodas
<WsZee> o primeiro achei q ia fazer o algoritimo em 2 dias
<WsZee> fiz estourando o prazo
<WsZee> na hora de programa em python eu arreguei
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: fiz curso de economia, curso de projeto, curso de engenharia financeira, "data análise", aprendizado de máquina
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: não vi nenhum curso coxa
<WsZee> não manjo das pot4ria
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: cara, amigo meu trabalha em multi
<WsZee> realmente não é BRS
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: ele é programador
<WsZee> :)
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: me chamou para fazermos um curso
<WsZee> tenho um tbm, se bem q nos distaciamos
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: do coursera
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: falou que me ajudava
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: bom, tu é foda. vou na sua onda
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: vish, primeiro exercicio passamos
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: bacia das almas
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: no segundo já não entendiámos mais nada
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: só acompanhamos
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: o fato é que estamos a ânus luzes dos caras
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: pacíência
<WsZee> chega desanima ...
<WsZee> sabe algo sobre?
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: mas isso não é o pior
<WsZee> https://www.genymotion.com/#!/download/freemium/linux/ubuntu/x64
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: o pior é ouvir de um coordenador de curso de graduação em engenharia
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: que quer substituir programação I e I [não chega nem a ver POO] por excel I e II
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: por que é o que o mercado usa
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: a sorte dos caras é que o MEC não deixou
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: pelo MEC todo engenheiro deve ter um mínimo de lógica de programação
<WsZee> isso é bom
<Geese_Howard> WsZee: nunca ouvi falar desse geny
<WsZee> alguém ai?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<KurtKraut> WsZee, Acredite no astroo- quando ele diz 'sempre'. É sempre mesmo.
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Boa noite, tudo bem com o senhor?
<WsZee> astro
<WsZee> me ajuda plz, deu zika aqui
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu e deixa o senhor em paz?
<WsZee> tentei arrumar o driver amd da r7 260x
<WsZee>  Impossível buscar alguns arquivos, talvez executar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing?...
<KurtKraut> WsZee, há anos que uso NVIDIA para evitar esse tipo de problema, mas pergunta importante: estás seguindo um tutorial óu estás tentando na raça?
<WsZee> rapaz, que tutorial? tentando mesmo...
<WsZee> to doido já
<KurtKraut> WsZee, Isso não vai dar certo. Siga um tutorial, siga a trilha, o caminho que alguém já seguiu para por o driver que você quer.
<WsZee> o audio também ta saindo estranho kkk
<WsZee> todo bugado
<KurtKraut> WsZee, Não sei se isso está atualizado mas pelo menos é a documentação oficial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<KurtKraut> WsZee, Só peço que aceite no seu coração que por tentativa e erro não dá. Se por aí não der certo, procure outra documentação e siga um passo a passo. Não vá nadar no fundo onde não dá pé que você vai se afogar.
<WsZee> vlw irmão
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-22
<xablau> WsZee: isso ou usar um virtualbox
<WsZee> alguém sabe me dizer como que atualiza driver da vga e do som?
<WsZee> HDMI ligado na tv sai chiado
<astroo-> diz que chips sao
<feiosinho> https://www.facebook.com/aluluquemmanda/photos/a.427739210731129.1073741829.427732190731831/483607905144259/?type=1&fref=nf&pnref=story
<Xuxubelezaaa> noite
<astroo-> ola
<Xuxubelezaaa> astro na paz?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<jeanlandim> noite
<astroo-> ola
<Xuxubelezaaa> alguém manja de como instalar um driver de som realtek?
<Xuxubelezaaa> alguem sabe oq é isso
<Xuxubelezaaa> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<jeanlandim> google it
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Helton> eai galera
<Helton> se eu fazer partição no meu hd que tinha o win7, que tem 60% do hd para documentos eu perco o que tem dentro dela?
<denisbr> Helton: O ideal é você redimensionar o HD em dois, ficando com 2 partições (A e B). Então você copia os documentos para a partição B e formata a partição A na instalação do Linux.
<Helton> fiz uma vez e não perdi os documentos que estavam na partição D:, gostaria de usar assim. mas agora me enrolei com swap, / e ohome
<denisbr> Helton: Swap não é mais obrigatório, a não ser que o pc tenha pouca memória.
<denisbr> Subdivide então a partição A ou a B em duas (ficando A.1 e A.2 ou B.1 e B.2) e então cria a home em uma destas subpartições.
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<denisbr> shallwe: bom dia
<Geese_Howard> dia
<Geese_Howard> denisbr: sem falar que ele pode fazer a swap depois apontando para um arquivo de tamanho "aleatório"
 * oliverio bom dia
<Helton> hun, tenho 4 pentes de memoria cada uma com 4 gb, mas to usando 8 no momento, é que to sem hd para fazer backup de apenas 90gb
<Helton> e iria usar a partição que usava o win7
<denisbr> 16 gb de memória? Não precisa de swap
<Helton> partição C; que seria a primeira usaaria para instalação e a D: seria a home?, para documentos
<denisbr> Creto: bom dia
<Creto> bom dia denisbr
<Helton> bom dia Creto
<denisbr> Creto: tu que frequenta o Forum do Ubuntu, aquele galactus ainda dá as caras por lá ?
<Creto> bom dia a todos e a você também desejo um bom dia Helton
<Geese_Howard> Helton: to entendendo nada
<Helton> é o seguinte, tenho um hd de 1tb, eu usava o windows 7 nele, a partição C, com 380gb e a partição D, com 600gb
<Helton> quero formatar a partição C, e usar esse para instalação do ubuntu e programas
<Helton> gostaria de saber como faço isso, e se eu teria que alterar algo na partição D, mas tenho de perder os arquivos contido nele
<Creto> Helton, e qual é a dificuldade que esta encontrando para fazer isso
<Geese_Howard> Helton: como fazer é fácil
<shallwe> Helton: programas vc nao pode instalar na home
<Helton> mas fiz a um tempo atras mas não perdi, mas nao me lembro a configuração que usei
<Creto> e não você não tem que perder nada da part D
<shallwe> ele instala automaticamente já em outros diretórios
<Geese_Howard> Helton: basta apontar a primeira partição como a partição para o sistema durante a instalação
<Helton> formatar e instalar sistema windows acho mais facil
<Creto> a D shallwe pressuponho que esteja em NTFS
<Creto> não Helton
<Helton> isso
<Creto> o Linux é bem mais fácil
<Helton> tem uma tal de ext3 ext4
<Creto> olha você tem apenas que colocar o DVD e escolher no particionador a opção manual e...
<Creto> é etx4
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: por favor, sem palavrões (c.f. diálogo de ontem, final do dia)
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: sim senhora
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: mas pelo amor
<Creto> ih por isso o pessoal da velha guarda não quer entrar mnais aqui
<Helton> so isso creto?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: tu vem falar de conversa que já aconteceu 24 horas no passado
<Creto> respeite os outros Gess
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: queres brincar comigo?
<Creto> Helton, mais ou menos assim
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não senhora
<Geese_Howard> to de boa
<Creto> partição C você formata em ext4
<Creto> lá sera a /raiz
<Creto> a D você pode nem mexer nela Helton
<Helton> brigado cara
<Creto> é isso ai hggdh
<Helton> vou fazer isso na hora do almoço
<Creto> Helton, seu PC tem quanto de RAM?
<Helton> no retorno passo oq aconteceu
<Helton> tem 16gb
<Helton> mas vou tirar 8
<Creto> perai ainda não some Helton
<Helton> kkk
<Creto> vou te mostrar um link
<Helton> de boa
<Helton> e o que é ponto de montagem
<Helton> passa ai
<shallwe> credo hoje acordaram com o pé esquerdo kkk
<hggdh> shallwe: tudo que pedimos é respeito às normas do canal. Não tem pé esquerdo, ou direito.
<Helton> creto, tem skype?
<neg0dr4ma> bom dia
<shallwe> ta tranquilo, eu nem estava aqui, não posso falar nada, se o cara fez por merecer ta certo :)
<shallwe> bom dia neg0dr4ma
<Creto> Helton, olhe esse link e leia a parte que fala do particionador http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<Creto> é do Precise e sem UEFI mas o que quer é saber a particionar e isso te dara uma boa luz
<Creto> espero ter sido útil de alguma forma
<mirqui> bom dia
<Helton> eu baixei ontem oo 14.10, muda algo?
<Helton> esta sendo mano, nao sabe o quanto
<shallwe> bom dia gante
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<shallwe> já da pra passar um tempo se divertindo :) http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/09/valve-hits-a-linux-landmark-1500-games-available-on-steam/
<hggdh> Helton: 14.10não mais é suportado. use ou o 15.04 (suporte termina em Março 2016) ou o 14.04 (suporte termina em Abril 2019)
<Creto> Isso ai hggdh eu tenho uma filha pequena e passei um bom tempo sem vir aqui por causa dos palavrões e gente sem respeito que povoaram isso aqui
<neg0dr4ma> falando em steam
<neg0dr4ma> não sei atualizar / instalar opengl
<neg0dr4ma> ta dando erro tudo aqui UAHsUA
<Creto> shallwe, se fosse eu bloqueva até o IP do cara
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: isso vem por padrão instalado quando vc instala driver da sua placa de vídeo
<hggdh> Creto: não, a menos que seja reincidente
<shallwe> Creto: kkk que tanta raiva nesse coração
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: pra jogos recomendo driver proprietário
<neg0dr4ma> no caso terei que baixar o catalyst?
<Creto> eu sou intransigente mesmo com gente sem senso, meu coração é de um homem muito bondoso e sem raiva mas se quer respeito respeite
<Helton> como faço pra baixar o 14.04
<neg0dr4ma> como deverei fazer? pois ja tem 2 aqui e estou usando 15.04 acho q é essa a verao
<neg0dr4ma> versão do ubuntu
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: no ubuntu se vc colocar ali em cima pra buscar Driver
<shallwe> irá aparecer a janela e vc pode instalar ele
<Creto> Helton, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Creto> Helton, ou http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/
<shallwe> Creto: eu já não seu bom, mas tenho sangue de barata kkk, se começarem a me encher simplesmente ignoro
<neg0dr4ma> alguém mais tem chiado via cabo HDMI ?
<neg0dr4ma> todo som saiu bugado
<neg0dr4ma> ja seguin alguns passos e nada...
<neg0dr4ma> só amenizou
<Creto> o caso é que se quem toma conta daqui deixar você sair e deixar o cara proferindo os impropérios dele pode estarv perdendo um colaborador e deixando um cara que não colabora em nada shallwe
<Creto> entendeu o ponto de vista
<shallwe> Creto: a bom
<neg0dr4ma> shallwe
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: http://www.imgfans.com.br/NR/Jul14/27/Passo_2.png
<shallwe> olha isso aí, é a tela de instalação do drive proprietário da ati do ubuntu não tem erro
<neg0dr4ma> sim
<neg0dr4ma> ai coloco o lasted?
<Creto> Helton, com o link que te passei deu para você entender bem sobre o particionamento do ubuntu
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: recomendo usar o fglrx normal, não o fglrx-update
<shallwe> sim, marca o drive e coloca aplicar
<neg0dr4ma> ok
<Jonatas_Lino> bomdia
<Jonatas_Lino> bom dia
<shallwe> mais fácil impossivel :)
<Creto> Bom dia
<Helton> creto no site so disponibiliza em ingles é
<neg0dr4ma> shallwe
<shallwe> é que o fglrx-update ele instala os mais recentes, e algumas vezes pode dar bug no ubuntu
<Jonatas_Lino> como faço para colocar na inicialização do ambiente grafico
<neg0dr4ma> vlw cara
<Jonatas_Lino> a seguinte string
<neg0dr4ma> é q sou leigo no os aindae mais ainda no ingles
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: tranquilo, tenta lá
<Jonatas_Lino> rdesktop -f 172.17.200.209 -u lj01-vendas10 -p Aa12345
<neg0dr4ma> ta pedindo para reiniciar
<Helton> ainda to lendo a pagina do particionamento
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: sim
<neg0dr4ma> vou terminar de fumar o bac, e achar algo pra tirar o chiado do som
<neg0dr4ma> guenta aí q ja vejo se deu certo
<shallwe> só fuma longe do pc, fumaça faz mal pro processador !
<neg0dr4ma> realy?
<neg0dr4ma> fumo 5 tora por dia fora os cigarros
<shallwe> lógico, já fui tecnico
<Jonatas_Lino> Bom dia, como faço para colocar na inicialização do ambiente grafico a seguinte string, 'rdesktop -f 172.17.200.209 -u lj01-vendas10 -p Aa12345'
<neg0dr4ma> n estou duvidand de ti
<shallwe> Jonatas_Lino: bom dia
<neg0dr4ma> é apenas uma forma de se espantar com a frase
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma:  :)
<neg0dr4ma> sei lá... vou ver oq faço... mas não tem outro lugar pra fumar não
<neg0dr4ma> não fumo na rua, e não moro sozim
<neg0dr4ma> fumaça sobe né? só sobe! se eu deixar o pc 50 cm abaixo acha q ainda da melda?
<shallwe> gente não tem como eu ver privado, estou na internet
<shallwe> e tb sou feio :)
<Jonatas_Lino> rsrsrs
<Jonatas_Lino> Shallwe, vc consegue me ajudar...??
<shallwe> Jonatas_Lino: vamos ver
<shallwe> vc quer iniciar com esse comando?
<Jonatas_Lino> sim
<Jonatas_Lino> no ambiente grafico do ubuntu
<shallwe> Jonatas_Lino: vc pode adicionar para ele iniciar automaticamente em "Aplicativos de Sessão"
<shallwe> lá fica tudo que vc quer iniciar automaticamente quando o  ubuntu iniciar
<Jonatas_Lino> como faço isso..??
<shallwe> na busca do ubuntu procura por "Aplicativos de Sessão" uai :)
<shallwe> Jonatas_Lino: http://sejalivre.org/como-remover-aplicativos-inicio-automatico-ubuntu/
<shallwe> aqui explica melhor
<shallwe> agora se for algo que deve iniciar com o X ai tem que ser em outro local
<shallwe> alias antes de entrar o X
<shallwe> digamos o unity
<Jonatas_Lino> depois do x ter aberto
<Jonatas_Lino> que eu preciso
<shallwe> blz então esse link te serve
<shallwe> olha lá
<Jonatas_Lino> acabei de colocar no aplicativos de sessão como comando
<shallwe> tranquilo só fechar e abrir sessão de novo
<Jonatas_Lino> vou testar
<Jonatas_Lino> obrigado
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> de nada
<shallwe> apesar de eu ser muito mal, até que é divertido ajudar os outros
<neg0dr4ma> <shallwe> reiniciei e agr estou sem audio geral
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: deve estar direcionado pro HDMI
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Ubuntu-Sound-Settings-4.jpeg
<neg0dr4ma> então
<shallwe> nas configurações do som tem que mudar o padrão
<neg0dr4ma> estava assim, agr naõ tem
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: deve estar como padrão o hdmi não?
<neg0dr4ma> estava como padra
<neg0dr4ma> agr só tem opção fone
<shallwe> então olha nos volumes que o ubuntu tem vários volumes
<shallwe> de repente ta mudo algum
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: conseguiu resolver?
<neg0dr4ma> Deu certo aqui irmão shallwe
<neg0dr4ma> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqeW9_5kURI
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: blz pura
<neg0dr4ma> uma pena não ter suporte para alguns jogos ;s
<neg0dr4ma> mas quem sabe em novembro com a saida das steammachines
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: jogos novos é difícil, eles estão ainda revendo isso
<shallwe> é muita grana fazer um game pra directx 12 e depois portar pra opengl, as empresas não se interessam por 1% do mercado :)
<neg0dr4ma> vou jogar só o dotinha mesmo e o war thunder
<neg0dr4ma> e aprender a mecher nesse os
<shallwe> até hoje não entendi essa steam machine ach oque será um tiro no pé kkk mas tudo bem
<neg0dr4ma> windows, talvez só na casa de brother, trabalho e no pc da mulher...
<shallwe> dota 2 é legal, funciona bem no linux é nativo não é port
<neg0dr4ma> dizem que o futuro dos jogos é aqui...
<neg0dr4ma> fizeram uma comparação básica em jogos já portados
<shallwe> eu duvido kkkk que seja mas vamos lá
<neg0dr4ma> a maioria não sei dizer se é 100% se saiu melhor aqui
<neg0dr4ma> tipo 30~40 fps a mais
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: sim, mas essa comparação é com directx antigo
<shallwe> opengl tem o vulkano eu acho
<shallwe> uma nova api
<neg0dr4ma> pq vc diz isso? é fugir do contexto original do linux?
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: pq sou realista kkk linux não é pra jogo
<neg0dr4ma> sim o vulkano vs = dx12 vs mantle
<shallwe> mantle não existe mais
<neg0dr4ma> lol, vi uma reportagem não tem duas semanas
<neg0dr4ma> no adrenaline falando sobre a briga das apis
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: morreu faz tempo kkk, mas o vulkano é bem legal, está dando outro nível aos jogos
<shallwe> eu não sei mas eu acho que no fim a microsoft vai dar windows 10 de graça nas steam machines kkk ai já era
<neg0dr4ma> eu peguei uma parada para mim começar a estudar ... melhorar aqui pq eu to tão desanimado que só instalei steam e ja ta bom...
<shallwe> linux é bom pq não tem frescura
<neg0dr4ma> https://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programa%C3%A7%C3%A3o_com_OpenGL/Instala%C3%A7%C3%A3o/Linux
<shallwe> tem o que vc precisa, não fica te enchendo de coisas e de spys
<neg0dr4ma> ops
<neg0dr4ma> ne esse não
<neg0dr4ma> desculpa a demra, é pq tive que achar aonde que baixei para vc ver
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: opengl é mais complicado pra jogos tem outra linguagem pra jogos 2d se for o caso mais fácil
<neg0dr4ma> http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=238
<neg0dr4ma> meu DEus, formatei o windows e perdi meu seminário
<neg0dr4ma> n-oó kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk pirei agr
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: eu sempre instalo dropbox no linux e tenho todos os trabalhos online
<shallwe> nunca mais deixei nada no hd
<neg0dr4ma> cara, tem como recuperar?
<shallwe> é sempre bom ter nas nuvens, já começa instalando ai kkk
<shallwe> ter tem
<neg0dr4ma> é muita droga mesmo viu,
<shallwe> vc já usou a partição?
<neg0dr4ma> cara, euy nem sabia como era a parada aqui... instalei por cima formatando todos os drivers
<shallwe> na realidade a formatação só apaga os dados iniciais do disco, digamos que apaga o endereço de onde vc salvou, mas as coisas continuam lá
<shallwe> agora se vc instalou linux por cima... ai já não sei
<neg0dr4ma> foi a primeira opção que apareceu
<neg0dr4ma> vou dar uma de stevie wonder hj na aula e pedir ajuda
<neg0dr4ma> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CFuCYNx-1g
<neg0dr4ma> pior q ninguém vai acreditar UAHsuhSUHAS
<shallwe> sei que não é tão fácil assim de recuperar
<shallwe> mas sempre tem
<neg0dr4ma> vou instalar o dropbox
<neg0dr4ma> oq ser pacote ?
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: instala o dropbox pelo gerenciador de aplicativos do ubuntu
<shallwe> e marca a opção do nautilus, é um plugin extra
<neg0dr4ma> shallwe
<shallwe> oi
<Guest27742> Bom dia a todos, eu tenho um notebook antigo, processador não me lembro, mais sei q tem 2 gb de ram, e gostaria de saber se o ubuntu seria adequado pra ele?
<hggdh> Guest27742: se é um laptop antigo, provavelmente Xubuntu ou Lubuntu funcionarão bem. Ou Mint.
<Guest27742> muito obrigado
<shallwe> Guest27742: mas é dual core?
<Guest27742> s
<shallwe> intel?
<shallwe> realmente  xubuntu ou lubuntu são mais leves, principalmente na parte gráfica, mas se vc tiver um mínimo de placa de vídeo já roda blz
<neg0dr4ma> shallwe me diga uma coisa, vc sabe algo sobre virutalbox + android?
<shallwe> só não me venha com atom!
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: só virtual box mas android não
<balancin> tenta o bluestacks neg0dr4ma
<neg0dr4ma> vou tentar outra coisa, wine é fria
<neg0dr4ma> to procurando software para aprender ingles
<neg0dr4ma> http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-aprender-un-idioma-usando-software-libre-parte-1/
<denisbr> neg0dr4ma: conhece o duolingo ?
<neg0dr4ma> sim
<neg0dr4ma> fraco... tava usando rosetta stone no windows
<neg0dr4ma> ;s
<neg0dr4ma> http://lwt.sourceforge.net/index.php
<neg0dr4ma> alguém?
<shallwe> wizard :)
<shallwe> uma dica rápida e off em uma única frase, eu aprendo tudo no youtube! se não tiver lá é pq não existe kkk
<neg0dr4ma> shallwe é normal o facebook bugar ?? ta todo louco aqui nada aparece direito
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: não uso facebook, acho todo mundo falso lá :) só uso o messenger dele no messenger.com ou no pidgin
<neg0dr4ma> btfé
<neg0dr4ma> isso daqui da certo?
<neg0dr4ma> https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-install-Bluestacks-in-Ubuntu
<shallwe> mas se tiver tudo louco tent outro navegador
<Guest27742> shallwe: em todos esses é possivel instalar ulgum tipo de skype ne?
<shallwe> Guest27742: sim
<shallwe> todos tem suporte skype com mic e webcam normalmente
<Guest27742> shallwe: qual desses 3 que vc me falou, mint, xubuntu, lubuntu tem o ambiente grafico mais "atrativo"
<Guest27742> shallwe: sabe me dizer?
<neg0dr4ma> shallwe me ajuda aí, como emulo o geny no virtualbox
<neg0dr4ma> não consigo passar do 3 passo
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: eu nem sei oq é geny kkk
<neg0dr4ma> https://www.genymotion.com/#!/
<Guest27742> shallwe: qual desses 3 que vc me falou, mint, xubuntu, lubuntu tem o ambiente grafico mais "atrativo"
<Guest27742> shallwe: sabe me dizer?
<shallwe> linux mint
<shallwe> mas qual seu processador vc nao sabe?
<Guest27742> shallwe: nao sei, so lembro a ram
<shallwe> pois é então vai com estes mesmo
<shallwe> linux mint é uma boa pedida
<shallwe> mas o lubuntu é mais leve
<shallwe> o xubuntu mais ainda só que é mais feinho tadinho
<Guest27742> entao vo pegar o lubuntu
<Guest27742> porque e pra minha irma, e mulheres sao chatas
<shallwe> mulher usa windows :) elas nem sabem que é linux kkk
<neg0dr4ma> shallwe
<neg0dr4ma> agora que fiz o procedimento de emular com o virtualbox
<neg0dr4ma> como faço para abrir sempre agr?
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: abrir oq manolo?
<neg0dr4ma> tipo
<neg0dr4ma> fiz esses comandos aqui oh
<neg0dr4ma> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=12&v=MHmMDEzsJEY
<neg0dr4ma> quero saber como faço para abrir depois ...
<shallwe> a ta vc quer abrir o tal de geny alguma coisa
<shallwe> vc tem que abrir com a linha de comando
<shallwe> se abriu normal, dá um duplo clique em cima dele depois pra abrir normalmente
<neg0dr4ma> abrir em linha de comando é emular por comando?
<neg0dr4ma> se for eu fiz
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: vc quer executar o programa certo?
<neg0dr4ma> s
<shallwe> na linha de comando vc faz oq? ./genyseilaod?
<shallwe> digita aqui a linha de comando pra gente pra executar ele
<neg0dr4ma> s
<shallwe> digita aqui a linha de comando pra gente ver
<neg0dr4ma> vou mandar todos os comandos que fiz
<neg0dr4ma> sudo su
<neg0dr4ma> cd download
<neg0dr4ma> ls
<shallwe> calma
<neg0dr4ma> bash genymotion-2.5.2_x64.bin
<shallwe> nao faz isso
<shallwe> vc vai ser autmaticamente quitado por float manolo
<shallwe> só me interessa a última linha de comando
<shallwe> acho que vc nao precisa fazer isso tudo toda vez
<shallwe> pelo que entendi
<neg0dr4ma> ./genymotion
<neg0dr4ma> ja aprendi
<neg0dr4ma> tenho q digitar o comando sempre
<neg0dr4ma> cd downlods, depois ls, depois cd genymotion e depois ./genymotion
<shallwe> vc tem que digitar tudo isso de ls cd pr chegar até o diretório dele
<shallwe> vc executou e funcionou?
<neg0dr4ma> s
<neg0dr4ma> de boa
<neg0dr4ma> agora to com dúvida em outra coisa UHAUSHAus de erro
<neg0dr4ma> Unable to start the virtual device.  VirtualBox cannot start the virtual device.  To find out the cause of the problem, start the virtual device from VirtualBox.  For more information, check the log files. Please refer to: https://www.genymotion.com/#!/support?chapter=collapse-logs#faq
<neg0dr4ma> ta dando erro no vb ;s
<shallwe> neg0dr4ma: aí complicou ssó procurando no google mesmo
<shallwe> mas vai procurando pelo erro que vc acha, vou ter que fazer almoço, depois eu volto :)
<barna> neg0dr4ma, q é genymotion?
<neg0dr4ma> opa, é uma alternativa para emular android junto com o ubuntu
<neg0dr4ma> muito bom, só que não sei abrir ele no virtualbox
<barna> sim, sabia q conhecia esse nome. ja usei ele no passado
<barna> pq no vbox? ele num roda nativo no ubuntu?
<neg0dr4ma> eu não sei
<neg0dr4ma> aqui da erro do vbox
<neg0dr4ma> ;s
<barna> vbox é meio treta, eu uso direto aki
<barna> mas antes de tudo, pq usar ele dentro do vbox?
<neg0dr4ma> uai, ele pede
<neg0dr4ma> como vc emula ele sem o vb
<barna> tem ele pra download pra ubuntu
<barna> no proprio site deles
<neg0dr4ma> é esse q estou usando
<neg0dr4ma> fiz isso aqui
<neg0dr4ma> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=12&v=MHmMDEzsJEY
<barna> neg0dr4ma, cha eu testar aki
<barna> neg0dr4ma, qual o seu processador?
<neg0dr4ma> fx 6300
<barna> amd?
<neg0dr4ma> s
<neg0dr4ma> ja dei purge no virtualbox esperando sua ajuda
<barna> ok, ele tem suporte a virtualização, se não tivesse podia desistir
<barna> neg0dr4ma, como q vc instalou o vbox?
<neg0dr4ma> por onde? terminal
<neg0dr4ma> sudo apt-get install...
<barna> vc add o repositorio do vbox?
<neg0dr4ma> como assim bro?
<neg0dr4ma> vc falou que não usava o virtualbox, eu desinstalei aqui agr ;s
<barna> ok, isso qr dizer q não. vamos lá
<barna> pera q to testando aki
<Guest2000> ola   sou  novo aqui
<Guest2000> mim ajude sobre   terminal
<barna> neg0dr4ma, vai ser descontinuado daki 3 meses! :(
<barna> ola Guest2000, Seja Bem Vindo
<neg0dr4ma> o genymotion?
<barna> o ubuntu 15.04
<Guest2000> preciso aprender terminal
<neg0dr4ma> e oq devo fazer?
<neg0dr4ma> era versão 14.04 mas pediu para atualizar -.-
<Twirl> #ubuntu-es
<neg0dr4ma> agr lesei aqui. pediu para atualizar e agr como faço?
<barna> neg0dr4ma, aki abriu blz!
<barna> neg0dr4ma, senta e chora! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> brincadeira
<barna> vamos tentar fazer ele rodar ai
<neg0dr4ma> mas barna eu não entendi
<neg0dr4ma> como vao descontinuar algo q pediu para eu atualizar?
<neg0dr4ma> to entendendo não
<barna> 1 seg
<neg0dr4ma> vou baixar o vbox aqui, mas devo baixa-lo aonde? pelo site? ou pelo terminal?
<barna> neg0dr4ma, faz isso não
<barna> ja falei pra ter calma
<barna> te relembranco como q o bicho funciona
<neg0dr4ma> de boa
<barna> neg0dr4ma, daki a pouco ele vai pedir pra vc atualizar pro 15.10, e assim vai até o dia q der pau.
<neg0dr4ma> vish, e qual versão tu utiliza?
<barna> só as LTS
<barna> a ultima LTS é a 14.04, a proxima vai ser a 16.04
<barna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<neg0dr4ma> eu to usando a LTS 15.04?
<barna> 15.04 não é LTS
<barna> 6.06 LTS, 8.04 LTS, 10.04 LTS, 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS 16.04 LTS
<barna> mas deixa pra lá.
<barna> vamos voltar ao vbox
<neg0dr4ma> s
<barna> neg0dr4ma, essa parte é meio chata, mas vamos colocar um virtual box mais legal no seu comp antes de tudo
<neg0dr4ma> s
<barna> neg0dr4ma, abre esse link no navegador, clica com o direito encima do texto e clica em "salvar como", salva o arquivo oracle_vbox.asc onde vc quiser, mas q se lembre do caminho dele
<barna> oracle_vbox.asc
<barna> https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox.asc
<neg0dr4ma> espera
<neg0dr4ma> ok
<barna> depois disso abre o terminal e digita software-properties-gtk, vai abrir uma janela, quando chegar nessa janela me avisa
<neg0dr4ma> salvei no desktop
<neg0dr4ma> ok
<barna> depois disso abre o terminal e digita software-properties-gtk, vai abrir uma janel
<neg0dr4ma> abriu
<barna> neg0dr4ma, vai em outro programas > adicionar
<neg0dr4ma> ta
<barna> coloca isso dentro da caixa: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian vivid contrib
<barna> clica em adicionar fonte
<barna> agora vai na aba autenticação > importar arquivo de chave e importa aquele arquivo q te falei pra salvar
<barna> oracle_vbox.asc
<neg0dr4ma> nao apareceu isso nao
<barna> isso o q?
<neg0dr4ma> pronto
<neg0dr4ma> deu
<neg0dr4ma> ea gr
<barna> apareceu dentro da caixa de fornecedores confiaveis o Oracle corporation Virtual box ............?
<neg0dr4ma> fornecedores?
<neg0dr4ma> apareceu isso n
<barna> na aba autenticação, tem uma caixa braca no centro certo?
<neg0dr4ma> sim
<neg0dr4ma> n apareceu
<neg0dr4ma> o oracle
<neg0dr4ma> só ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<barna> num da pra rolar pra baixo?
<neg0dr4ma> n
<neg0dr4ma> oq fazer...
<neg0dr4ma> bugo
<neg0dr4ma> só tem chave de assinatura , cd ubuntu, ubuntu...
<barna> abre o terminal, cd Área\ de\ Trabalho/
<barna> sudo apt-key add oracle_vbox.asc
<hggdh> neg0dr4ma: por favor, frases completa por linha
<neg0dr4ma> deu nao
<barna> q aparecer
<neg0dr4ma> agora deu,
<neg0dr4ma> OK apenas.
<barna> massa, agora no terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.3
<neg0dr4ma> nossa, tudo isso para baixar um vbox correto?
<barna> ixi, tamo só começando!
<neg0dr4ma> e eu achando que já era difícil, como tu decora esses comando jeusus! e outra... como assim cara, o que esse comando fez? UAhUAS
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK, to brincando, tamo quase acabando.
<neg0dr4ma> mahoeeee
<neg0dr4ma> só tem brincalhão aqui :(
<barna> 17 anos usando linux e 7 anos todos os dias aki no canal, da nessas coisas
<neg0dr4ma> barnabé seu marot0
<barna> depois de tanto comando temos q nos divertir um pouco né?
<neg0dr4ma> novidade!
<neg0dr4ma> pera ai que a instalação do playonlinux bugou
<barna> q tem a ver o pol com o vbox?
<neg0dr4ma> nada
<neg0dr4ma> pode continuar, abri dnv
<barna> neg0dr4ma, vc ja baixou e instalou o genymotion correto?
<neg0dr4ma> sei lá, acho melhor refazer né?
<barna> num sei, pode ser.
<barna> neg0dr4ma, vc ta usando ubuntu 32 ou 64bits?
<neg0dr4ma> 64
<barna> massa, vc baixa ele 64 do site www.genymotion.com/#!/download
<neg0dr4ma> ja baixei
<neg0dr4ma> fiz os comandos ./genymotion
<barna> massa, onde vc instalou?
<neg0dr4ma> na pasta downloads mesmo
<barna> exec ~/Downloads/genymotion/genymotion
<neg0dr4ma> barna pera dois min
<neg0dr4ma> ja volto
<neg0dr4ma> barna
<barna> oi
<neg0dr4ma> voltei man
<neg0dr4ma> tive q ir no banco
<neg0dr4ma> cd Área\ de\ Trabalho/
<barna> exec ~/Downloads/genymotion/genymotion
<barna> opsss
<barna> vc ja adicionou a chave certo?
<neg0dr4ma> s
<barna> ja instalou o vbox e o genymotion correto?
<neg0dr4ma> exec ~/Downloads/genymotion/genymotion
<barna> isso
<neg0dr4ma> deu esse erro Unable to start the virtual device.  VirtualBox cannot start the virtual device.  To find out the cause of the problem, start the virtual device from VirtualBox.  For more information, check the log files. Please refer to: https://www.genymotion.com/#!/support?chapter=collapse-logs#faq
<barna> o mesmo erro de antes correto?
<neg0dr4ma> sim
<barna> tenta abrir o virtualbox normal
<barna> v se ta funcionando
<neg0dr4ma> como faz
<neg0dr4ma> deu
<barna> kra, apaga o genymotion e reinstala
<barna> neg0dr4ma, http://madcoda.com/2014/05/solving-genymotion-unable-to-connect-to-your-virtual-device-error/
<barna> neg0dr4ma, https://goo.gl/RUsRnx
<neg0dr4ma> vou apagar
<neg0dr4ma> dnv
<neg0dr4ma> purgen é?
<barna> acho q tem q apagar não, te mandei 2 links q acho q vão te ajudar a resolver o problema
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém me ajude: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,118419.0.html
<AlexandreMBM> "Notebook: GRUB a partir de Ubuntu em /dev/sdb falta quando é boot em modo tablet"
<AlexandreMBM> Estou pensando que a solução é usar o Gerenciador de Boot do Windows antes do GRUB. Cheguei a pensar que poderei a customizar /etc/grub.d, mas não encontrei como.
<AlexandreMBM> Cheguei a pensar que poderia usar a partição ESP como raiz mas não acertei os comandos. Além disso, acho que já tem GRUB e todos os discos e partições e isso por certo está me confundindo.
<barna> lendo aki
<AlexandreMBM> * que já tem GRUB em todos os
<AlexandreMBM> Em todas as partições não. Não é pra tanto. Mas nas duas unidades, sim, acho que tem.
<barna> AlexandreMBM, kra num sou muito bom com grub, mas até onde entendo, pro grub funcionar ele tem q acessar o arquivo /boot/grub.cfg q está no sdb2 e quando vc desconecta da base ele perde o acesso a esse arquivo e o grub da pau
<barna> eu fazia a instalação do ubuntu dividindo-o em 3 partições. /boot no sda e / e /home no sdb
<neg0dr4ma> barna
<barna> neg0dr4ma,
<neg0dr4ma> como faço para deixa o ip automático ? talvez seja isso
<barna> naqueles links q te mandei tem um monte de video e tutoriais explicando
<AlexandreMBM> Por isso eu quis apontar a raiz como sendo a /dev/sda2, em comandos grub-install. Mas em nenhum obtive sucesso.
<barna> eu num sei fazer isso de cabeça
<barna> AlexandreMBM, mas no sda2 tem a pasta /boot?
<AlexandreMBM> Fiquei pensando que a raiz, o --root-directory, tem de ter todo um sistama GNU/Linux, e relamente /dev/sda2 não tem.
<barna> ai vc apontou o grub pra um lugar existente, claro q num vai funcionar
<barna> AlexandreMBM, faz um sudo fdisk -l e manda por pastebin
<AlexandreMBM> barna, existe uma nova combinação de opções no GRUB 2, com --efi-directory e --boot-directory, mas não consegui usá-la.
<barna> vixi, ai vc me pegou, como te falei, num manjo muito de grub
<AlexandreMBM> barna, como o sistema usando UEFI/GPT, com uma partição ESP em /dev/sda2, que tem funcionando no ponto de montagem /boot/efi, eu não devo usar fdisk, mas gdisk, ou o parted.
<neg0dr4ma> lol
<AlexandreMBM> barna, mas o que você falou sobre o /boot/grub.cfg vai me ajudar muito.
<neg0dr4ma> nem te conto como deu certo --..--
<barna> neg0dr4ma, diga lá, agora fiquei curioso
<AlexandreMBM> barna, abriu minha mente. Qual é um tamanho adequado para /boot? Você teria referência de como eu inseri-la no cenário a essa altura?
<barna> AlexandreMBM, o fdisk -l é só pra mostrar as partições, mas eu nunca usei comp com EPS e GPT
<AlexandreMBM> barna, vou ligar a máquina...
<barna> AlexandreMBM, num sei ao certo, o meu /boot tem 38mb, imagino q 100mb seja mais q o suficiente
<AlexandreMBM> barna, eu estava pensando em recorrer ao Gerenciador de Boot do Windows apenas porque o SSD não teria nada GNU/Linux
<AlexandreMBM> barna, daí eu gravaria o GRUB apenas no HD.
<neg0dr4ma> barna só reduzi a RAM
<neg0dr4ma> tava 1gb coloquei 512
<AlexandreMBM> barna, mas o UEFI está me deixando inseguro com tudo. Ele não deixa escolhermos ordem de boot. O que existe é a tal partição ESP com os firmwares.
<barna> neg0dr4ma, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<AlexandreMBM> Isso muda TUDO que um dia eu já soube a respeito de GRUB e LILO.
<barna> neg0dr4ma, ja tive muuuuuuuito problemas por essas coisas
<neg0dr4ma> que lombra errada
<barna> te entendo, quando mudou de lilo pra grub ja apanhei, com grub 2 lascou-se tudo. com o UEFI eu to completamente perdido tb.
<neg0dr4ma> barna só q ta rolando agr outra coisa
<neg0dr4ma> ta uma tela preta no vbox falando pid 1149 exited
<AlexandreMBM> barna, eu já coisa pra caralho! Em documentação de GRUB, de Arch Linux e de Ubuntu. Está dando muito vontade de escrever um livro em português. Mas o ruim é de fato eu ainda não aprendi que fará as coisas funcionar para meu problema. Tem isso de usar /boot separado. Eu vou tentar. Vai ser o próximo passo.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu também tenho lido sobre o Windows, mas por lá é tudo mais obscuro ainda.
<AlexandreMBM> Pra terminar de completar, estou todo tempo de dedo cruzado por causa do Secure Boot
<AlexandreMBM> O boot-repair fez as mágicas dele, em alguns minutos de processamento, mas isso não me serve!
<barna> eu ja instalei alguns ubuntus em maquinas com UEFI, mas foi tranquilo, só desabilitar o Secure Boot e boas.
<barna> teve uma q apanhei um pouco pq configurar a bios pra apontar pro grub e não pro windows, mas rolou.
<AlexandreMBM> barna, aqui também tem sido tranquilo, funcionar. Mas eu empanquei nisso de modo tablet.
<AlexandreMBM> barna, eu também vou ver o efibootmgr pode oferecer.
<AlexandreMBM> * o que o efibootmgr
<barna> eu acredito q colocando o /boot dentro do sda vai funcionar
<barna> ainda bem q todos meu computador são até EFI.
<AlexandreMBM> barna, não entendi a última colocação
<AlexandreMBM> barna, veja isso, por favor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12515336/
<AlexandreMBM> * sua última colocação, sobre serem até EFI
<barna> 1seg, reunião aki
<neg0dr4ma> barna, quando abri o geny dnv, pediu para instalar dnv, sera q fiz algo errado, no caso instalar o dispositivo (celular)
<neg0dr4ma> barna como faço para aparecer no virtualbox
<barna> voltei
<barna> neg0dr4ma, agora vc foi alem dos meus conhecimentos, uso o vbox pra rodar sistemas linux de test. fazem anos q num mexo com android.
<barna> quer dizer uso android no meu cel e ponto.
<neg0dr4ma> btfé, eu nao uso cel :)
<neg0dr4ma> pq até agora pouco estava aparecendo no vbox o nome do celular
<neg0dr4ma> ai nem está mais, além de que não sei oq eu fiz para ele aparecer lá... para editar as configurações
<barna> AlexandreMBM, eu tenho uma render farm, só uns 20 computadores aki, só tem um q usa EFI, o resto é bios antiga.
<AlexandreMBM> neg0dr4ma, pensei que eu era uma exceção maior. Mas por que você não usa?
<barna> nas confs da vm tem como mudar o nome.
<AlexandreMBM> barna, render farm pra que?
<AlexandreMBM> barna, quais são as configurações gerais de seu hardware?
<AlexandreMBM> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Render_farm
<neg0dr4ma_> voltei barna, pc reiniciou -.-
<AlexandreMBM> barna, é profissional ou um hobby?
<barna> eu trabalho com video, a farm é pra renderizar os videos.
<neg0dr4ma_> barna http://imgur.com/nnXH2w2
<AlexandreMBM> barna, vídeos promocionais?
<barna> reuniao
<neg0dr4ma> reiniciou dnv...
<neg0dr4ma> ta tenso
<AlexandreMBM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560579&p=9763230#post9763230
<AlexandreMBM> Significa que --root-directory pode ser simplesmente /dev/sda2, para esse comando, e que depois eu apenas ajusto o /etc/fstab para montar /boot (contendo) /boot/efi invés de montar /boot/efi e manter /boot da raiz /w
<AlexandreMBM> * da raiz / ?
<neg0dr4ma_> @barna
<barna> to em reunião aki, jaja eu volto
<AlexandreMBM> A quem se interessar pelo assunto. No momento, "nesse momento", estou mais interessado em restaurar o Grenciador de Boot do Windows no SSD, e apontar para grub em /dev/sdb — http://askubuntu.com/a/655279/259960.
<AlexandreMBM> Esta sequência de telas: http://linuxbsdos.com/2012/03/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-chakra-linux-archimedes-with-shared-ntfs-partition-at-the-end/
<guest22091520> Ola
<guest22091520> Estou com o seguinte problema sempre que é gerado algum arquivo na pasta /var/log é exibido um cadeado nessa pasta e quando eu clico para entrar na mesma é exibido uma mensagem "Não foi possível exibir este local. -> Você não tem as permissões necessárias para ver o conteúdo de "log"."
<guest22091520> Ao executar o seguinte comando
<guest22091520> ls -all ./magento/var/
<guest22091520> Temos
<guest22091520> drwxrwx---  2 www-data www-data 4096 Set 22 15:58 log
<guest22091520> Caso eu venha a aplicar o comando
<guest22091520> sudo chmod 777 -R ./magento/var/
<guest22091520> Dessa forma eu consigo acessar o diretório e visualizar o arquivo criado
<guest22091520> Qual seria o processo para eu já ter acesso a essa pasta e conseguir visualizar o processo de forma automatica
<guest22091520> Utilizo o Ubuntu 15.04 + apache2 + php5.6
<guest22091520> It's occurrence on the Magento
<Geese_Howard> guest22091520: o processo é esse mesmo
<Geese_Howard> guest22091520: por padrão o acesso a /var/log se dá somente ao root
<guest22091520> Ok, Obrigado, vou fazer alguns teste
<Geese_Howard> guest22091520: e fazendo isso, chmod -R 777, você está f*** o seu sistema
<guest22091520> Obrigado pela informação
<Geese_Howard> guest22091520: simplesmente por permitir a escrita/leitura/execução de qualquer coisa nesse local
<ludke> gostaria de intalar a multifuncional da brother MFC-8860DN no ubuntu para utilizar o scanner?
<ludke> quem poderar me ajudar
<rafael> ludke: CUPS
<ludke> sou naber
<barna> voltando.....
<neg0dr4ma_> barna
<AlexandreMBM> guest22091520, eu adicionaria o usuário ao grupo www-data
<barna> guest22091520, vc pode dar um sudo cat /var/log/nomedoarquivo q ele vai mostrar o conteudo ou sudo gedit /var/log/nomedoarquivo para abrir em modo grafico
<barna> neg0dr4ma_
<neg0dr4ma_> quando ligo o vbox reinicia o pc ;
<AlexandreMBM> guest22091520, 770 deu permissões totais ao grupo
<neg0dr4ma_> acho q vou instalar o windows 10 no vbox e instalar o bluestacks
<AlexandreMBM> neg0dr4ma_, ou o GneyMotion
<AlexandreMBM> GenyMotion
<AlexandreMBM> neg0dr4ma_, não usei com sucesso, mas meu irmão tem usado.
<barna> AlexandreMBM, q luta em vei! se fosse eu dono desse pc/tablet eu faria uma sda8 e faria uma nova instalação do ubuntu colocando o /boot na sda8 e o / na sdbX
<neg0dr4ma_> amigo to desde as 9 da manha tentando arrumar isso para minha mulher
<neg0dr4ma_> ela quer jogar o maldito hayday
<Geese_Howard> barna: eu jogava na parede esse lixo
<barna> deixaria a sda2 queita por medo de fazer besteira com essas partições lokas do ruindows
<Geese_Howard> neg0dr4ma_: muito produtivo
<Geese_Howard> hueheiuehiue
<AlexandreMBM> guest22091520, rwx rwx --- significa permissões 770
<neg0dr4ma_> fazer oq né... to de boa ;)
<AlexandreMBM> barna, eu tenho backup dos arquivos dela. É só uma FAT32 de 256 MB. Já usei dele ontem.
<barna> neg0dr4ma_, nossa tenho ideia do que seja.
<barna> nunca aconteceu isso comigo
<neg0dr4ma_> barna, vou fazer o seguinte, vou formatar o pc aqui, instalar de novo a vbox e instalar o windows 10 ou o 7
<barna> num sei se aceita colocar o /boot numa partição fat32
<barna> neg0dr4ma_, aproveita e usa o ubuntu 14.04 e só atualiza pro 16.04
<neg0dr4ma_> blz :)
<barna> na verdade eu não atualiza versão do sistema, faço uma nova instalação limpa.
<neg0dr4ma_> vou só procurar aqui uma iso e ja deixar no jeito um tutorial para ajudar a instalar o windows no vbox
<barna> até hoje nunca vi um sistema rolling release q não dê pau.
<neg0dr4ma_> ué... vc salva tudo tudo no seu HOME?
<neg0dr4ma_> já eu salvo tudo na RAIZ, não tem como fazer isso
<barna> eu faço uma partição separada /home, ai tenho uns 8 ou 9 sistemas instalados em partições pequenas e uma grande com o /home
<neg0dr4ma_> massa
<neg0dr4ma_> vc acha que devo já criar uma partição para o vbox / win? tipo uns 20gb?
<neg0dr4ma_> ou deixo para criar depois com o programa?
<Tania> ola boa tarde...sou completamente leiga em ubuntu linux...e tenho algumas duvidas, e preciso de ajuda
<barna> Seja Bem Vinda Tania
<neg0dr4ma_> y Bem vinda!
<Tania> obrigada...para eu instalar tipo, viber, utorrent, drives hp, e etc...qual o procedimento?
<Tania> no pc
<barna> Tania, central de programas ubuntu
<barna> Tania, vc tem smartfone?
<Tania> tenho
<barna> Tania, como q vc instala programas nele?
<Tania> pelo play store da google
<barna> Tania, então android é um linux sabia? no linux é assim q se instala as coisas.
<barna> no androido chama play store, no ubuntu chama central de programas
<neg0dr4ma_> é isso aqui [16:36] <barna> Tania, central de programas ubuntu | ficao ali <<<< ao lado !!
<Geese_Howard>   barna | Tania, então android é um linux sabia? no linux é assim q se instala as coisas.
<Geese_Howard> barna: tenso essa generalização
<AlexandreMBM> barna, obrigado por sinalizar sobre FAT32 vs. /boot
<AlexandreMBM> barna, mas suspeito de que não haveria problemas
<neg0dr4ma_> puts, perdi uma partida de xadrez ganha omg
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, qual é o modelo da máquina?
<barna> neg0dr4ma_, então a "partição" do vbox na verdade é um arquivo gerado dentro do /home/usuario/VirtualBox VMs
<Tania> modelo?
<neg0dr4ma_> caramba como vc me marca e fala -.- nointendo
<Tania> o que seria exatamente o modelo?
<barna> neg0dr4ma_, como assim?
<Tania> rs...
<barna> Tania, acredito q ele ta querendo saber qual q é o seu computador.
<Tania> aaaaaaaaaa
<neg0dr4ma_> quando vc fala comigo faz um barulho e fica vermelho
<barna> escreve o nome da pessoa antes da fala
<barna> pode-se usar tab pra auto-preenchimento
<neg0dr4ma_> barna, nem deu
<Tania> vou ver aqui
<barna> Geese_Howard, quando entra usuario novatx ou que não tem conhecimento eu tento ser simples e didatico, num vou ficar falando de apt-get, dpkg etc pra eles q só vai confundir mais.
<Geese_Howard> barna: entendi
<Tania> barna eu quero saber o que eh esse apt-get
<Geese_Howard> barna: e quando vc corta o cordão umbilical
<Geese_Howard> ???
<barna> depois q pessoa já ta mais ambientada ao novo sistema.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, é um comando para instalar software empacotado.
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, a Central de Programas também instala software empacotado.
<Tania> ai jesus
<Geese_Howard> Tania: chama-se frontend
<barna> pq na hora q vc migra, vc fica completamente perdido, todo um mundo de quebra de paradigmas.
<Tania> pq nao eh igual ao windows?
<Geese_Howard> Tania: minha sugestão, estudar o seu sistema
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, software empacotado é software pronto para o sistema que você está usando. No caso, seu sistema é Ubuntu.
<Geese_Howard> Tania: comece aqui www.guiafoca.org
<Geese_Howard> Tania: não é igual a windows por que windows tem o código fonte fechado
<AlexandreMBM> Então os programas, que existem também para outros sistemas, estão empacotado para Ubuntu.
<Geese_Howard> Tania: não dá para copiar
<Tania> tipo na hora de instalar
<AlexandreMBM> Um pacote facilita, porque obedece às regras do Ubuntu.
<Tania> faz mto tempo que nao tento instalar o ubuntu ..da ultima vez nao consegui instalar nem o msn dai desisti..
<AlexandreMBM> Então instalar software empacotado é mais fácil, prático e indicado.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, não existe MSN para Ubuntu. Você pode usar outros clientes que conectam à rede de chat, invés disso.
<AlexandreMBM> Segundo me consta, MSN não existe mais. Mas você pode instalar Skype.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, porque existe Skype empacotado, é bem fácil instalá-lo.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, apt-get é usado em detrimento da Central de Programas quando você precisa de selecionar pacotes com mais especifidade.
<Tania> pra vcs verem o quanto estou desatualizada sobre ubuntu...pq na epoca ainda existia o msn qdo tentei
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, a Central de Programas é um facilitador, que lhe mostra um cardápio de programas.
<Geese_Howard> Tania: uma máscara
<Geese_Howard> Tania: esconde o que ocorre sob o capô
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, uma máscara para ações que podem ser feitas com apt-get.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, a questão é que haverá coisas que "só com apt-get", não com a Central de Programas.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, ou que será mais prático comandar ao apt-get.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, eu perguntei o modelo de seu computador porque você já anunciou que é um de marca HP.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, alguns modelos tem suporte completo no Ubuntu, outro não.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, tendo ou não tendo, saber o modelo já nos comunica muito sobre os drivers que serão necessários.
<Tania> hp eh minha impressora
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, vixe! Perdoe-me. Vamos começar de novo. Você está aqui pelo que mesmo?
<Tania> meu pc eh o windows 7 ultimate 64 bits...intel core i5 nvidia geforce
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> Tania: me diga, por que quer usar linux?
<Tania> e agora?..hehehe
<Tania> pq eh mais leve...e nao pega virus e eu quero jogar
<Geese_Howard> Tania: talvez linux não seja para você, devido a enorme curva de aprendizado
<Geese_Howard> Tania: ESQUECE LINUX
<AlexandreMBM> Geese_Howard, sai daí...
<barna> ?????
<AlexandreMBM> Geese_Howard, vamos com calma!
<neg0dr4ma_> calma Geese assim tu apavora a mulher cara...
<Tania> ja esta me apavorando
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, o principal é que você quer!
<neg0dr4ma_> é dificil mas é compensador, jogar é complicado...
<Tania> nao entendo nada e vcs dizem pra eu cair fora dai fico mais perdida
<neg0dr4ma_> não... espera o pessoal aqui vai saber te ajudar
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, há estratégia para você amadurecer a opções de uma forma não traumatizante.
<Geese_Howard> Tania: seus objetivos não são compatíveis com linux
<barna> Tania, abstrai o camarada.
<Geese_Howard> Tania: os jogos do windows não rodam nativamente no linux
<neg0dr4ma_> só que Linux não é feito para jogos, existem alguns que funcionam e outros que exigem "maracutaia" para roda-los
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, eu sugiro que você crie um pendrive Ubuntu com capacidade de escrita.
<Tania> eh jogo online
<neg0dr4ma_> online = browser?
<Geese_Howard> tibia?
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<neg0dr4ma_> tibia
<neg0dr4ma_> kra, esse bixo é sinistro
<Tania> eh o seconde life
<Geese_Howard> jamé!!!
<Tania> ops sem o e no final..eheheh
<Tania> second**
<Geese_Howard> barna: abstraia essa agora
<neg0dr4ma_> https://secondlife.com/support/downloads/?lang=pt-BR
<neg0dr4ma_> funciona!!
<Tania> e?
<Geese_Howard> porra, mas second life
<Geese_Howard> não é de deus uma coisa dessas não
<Tania> sim...no drama!
<Geese_Howard> Tania: espero que você tenha uma placa nvidia
<neg0dr4ma_> tania baixa o arquivo
<Tania> sim....nvidia 660
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, o passo-a-passo geral que eu sugiro:
<AlexandreMBM> 1) Pendrive com Ubuntu e capacidade escrita
<Tania> na pagina do viewer do sl tem pra linux
<barna> pra q isso AlexandreMBM instala na hd q é muito mais pratico.
<Tania> mas acho o linux mto complexo para tudo ...
<AlexandreMBM> 2) Habituar-se ao sistema, a instalar coisas simples, tais como o idioma e softwares simples
<Geese_Howard> Tania: como disse, é uma longa curva de aprendizado
<AlexandreMBM> 3) Certificar-se de que consegue, nesse SISTEMA DE EXPERIMENTAÇÃO, testar com sucesso seus drivers
<AlexandreMBM> 4) Depois instalar no HD
<Geese_Howard> AlexandreMBM: é sério isso?
<barna> eu ajudo muita gente a migrar, aki tem uma galera q não entende absolutamente nada de informatica usando ubuntu super de boa.
<Tania> ja tive ubuntu instalado no pc
<AlexandreMBM> 5) Aprender a instalar o tal visualizador Second Life
<Geese_Howard> AlexandreMBM: você quer que ela customize um ubuntu no pendrive?
<Tania> soh me atrapalhei pra instalar os drives...
 * barna que a galera tá confundindo ainda mais as ideias da iniciante!
<mirqui> boa tarde
<barna> tarde!
<Tania> barna tem como eu falar somente com vc?
<Tania> essas brincadeirinhas sao de desanimar qq um
<Geese_Howard> quem está brincando?
<Geese_Howard> eu hein!
<Geese_Howard> barna: vai lá, pega no colo
<AlexandreMBM> barna, colocar pessoas inexperientes para aventurar-se a ficar sem saber o que apertar na tela ou no teclado não é uma boa estratégia de evangelismo. É a mais velha e ineficaz. Todos sabemos que existe a tal curva de aprendizado, e o melhor é propor caminhos com bem menos probabilidades de trauma.
<barna> Tania, te chamei numa janela privada
<Tania> entao barna...se eu instalar o ubuntu quais vao ser minhas dificuldades iniciais?..rs..
<AlexandreMBM> Nada melhor que aprender um pouco usando um USB por um dia ou dois.
<AlexandreMBM> Tania, você terá naturalmente uma lista de coisas pra aprender. Parte delas pode ser aprendida num sistema Live USB.
<Geese_Howard> eu ainda recomendo o www.guiafoca.org
<barna> AlexandreMBM, sim, mas tem gente q não quer ter aprender a dar um monte de comandos, etc... só quer usar o computador. e o ubuntu é feito "com esse proposito"
<Geese_Howard> essa de pegar para criar não é comigo
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: ...
<Geese_Howard> run to the hills, run for your lives
<AlexandreMBM> barna, todas essas pessoas acabam tendo que achar e instalar software que não está empacotado.
<Geese_Howard> me veio a mente essa música
<AlexandreMBM> barna, drivers...
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: o que foi mestre splinter?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: stop. Enough
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: o que estou fazendo de errado? só para me ficar claro?
<barna> AlexandreMBM, eu ja ajudei pessoas a instalar e usar o pc com tudo q ela precisa sem abrir uma vez se quer o terminal!
<AlexandreMBM> barna, sorte a sua!
<barna> só q a gente entrou num discução e deixou o proposito desse canal q é suporte de lado.
<barna> AlexandreMBM, Geese_Howard vamos continuar esse papo no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: sem piadas or sarcasmo, por favor.
<AlexandreMBM> barna, eu não quero continuar esse papo.
<Tania_> oi barna
<Tania_> acho uqe eu tinha desconetado
<AlexandreMBM> barna, mas matenho minha sugestão de Live USB como fase de transição na curva de aprendizado de Tania.
<barna> AlexandreMBM, só estou seguindo as regras do canal (da qual eu paticipei da criação)
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: mas você não está lá
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: último aviso.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: rapaz, eu estou lá no canal que você me falou para a gente conversar
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: mas você não está lá
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não posso nem falar sobre isso
<hggdh> sigh
<AlexandreMBM> Tania_, reli a conversa. Só pra deixar claro: eu não disse para você sair fora. Foi só o Geese_Howard, quem evidentemente estava trolando neste canal que é de Ubuntu.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<Mangusto> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<feiosinho> dolar
<feiosinho> a 4,05
<Mangusto> É complicado mesmo
<astroo-> o complicado e que nao existe melhoras possiveis em breve
<neg0dr4ma> boa noite geral, voltei
<astroo-> ola
<neg0dr4ma> eai astroo, hj tu nem tava on a tarde...
<astroo-> so a tua hora da noite
<neg0dr4ma> astroo vc sabe algo sobre esse programa " YouTube MP3 Podcaster "?
<astroo-> nao
<neg0dr4ma> alias, extensão!
<neg0dr4ma> to meio com o pé atras...
<neg0dr4ma> não acho outro que baixa musicas do youtube ;(
<astroo-> ve o privado
<HeyDay> fucking you browser
<HeyDay> I m jeff
<HeyDay> i from brazil
<leonardocian> estou tentando instalar
<leonardocian> mas logo apos clicar em instalar
<leonardocian> ou iniciar do cd
<leonardocian> aparece a mensagem
<leonardocian> no irq handler for vector (irq - 1)
<leonardocian> e não sai dessa mensagem
<ule> what's up jerks
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> ola
<Guest41403> ule: I'm sorry to inform you most don't speak english here, so your troll is of little effect
<astroo-> ola
<ule> Guest41403: ok sorry :)
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-23
<hggdh> ule: de qualquer forma, respeite as regras do canal.
<ule> pensei q vcs curtiam falar em ingles as vezes
<ule> mas tdo bem :)
<feiosinho> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcdKzH853l0
<hggdh> ule`off: até pode, mas não com 'jerks'.
<hggdh> feiosinho: entendo a vontade de compartilhar, mas por favor, não mais coloque aqui links de qualquer coisa fora Linux
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: me comportarei
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: domo arigato
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: bem vindo
<vvH1p|a5h> cambio, alguem acode pf
<vvH1p|a5h> vira instalar o skype 386 no ubuntu 64?
<Geese_Howard> vvH1p|a5h: não tem opção, tem?
<vvH1p|a5h> não só 386, achei um post na net aki, tem que excluir tudo entrar em programas e atualizações, permitir repositório de colaboradores e instalar uma versão antiga
<vvH1p|a5h> só não entendi esa parte: sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin
<vvH1p|a5h> rm -rf ~/.skype
<vvH1p|a5h> dade diz que o comamdo r não é reconhecido
<vvH1p|a5h> intão como baum br eu to instalando tudo encavalado na esperança de funcionar kkk
<Geese_Howard> o comando "rm -rf ~/.skype" apaga as configurações do usuário caso ele já tenha usado o skype na máquina
<vvH1p|a5h> fununciou
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rodrigo> boa noite, estou abandonando o windows xp e tentando instalar o ubunto em meu dektop. e uma maquina antiga, não lembro exatamente a configuração dela, mas não e uma maquina fraca
<astroo-> ola
<Rodrigo> consigo fazer toda instalação do sistema e quanto reinicia, trava em uma tela preta.
<astroo-> complicado assim
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver se corre bem
<Rodrigo> obrigado pela dica, vou reinstalar o xp... e tentar desta forma
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> se for demasiado lento usa o xubuntu ou lubuntu
<astroo-> vou sair ate
<AlexandreMBM> barna, resolvido! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,118419.msg651632.html#msg651632
<Geese_Howard> AlexandreMBM: qual a versão do grub, mal lhe pergunte?
<AlexandreMBM> Geese_Howard, exata eu não sei. É GRUB 2. A máquina viajou nesta madrugada. É notebook do meu irmão. Demos o problema por resolvido. Melhor não poderia ter ficado.
<Geese_Howard> AlexandreMBM: tendeu
<Geese_Howard> AlexandreMBM: parabéns
<AlexandreMBM> Geese_Howard, valeu!
<ule> ae alguem ai ja lidou com keepalived?
<neg0dr4ma> buenos dias!
 * oliverio bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Geese_Howard> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Elfon> alguém usa iphone?
<Elfon> o pacote gvfs-iphone é necessário para leitura além do libimobile?
<stavola23> Bom dia, só na paz?
<stavola23> barna, neg0dr4ma aqui.
<barna> stavola23, blz?
<stavola23> barna, sempre! deixa eu te falar, formatei, coloquei o windows em dual boot :) criei até partição swap.
<barna> swap em windows?
<stavola23> barna, agora estou enfrentando o mesmo problema de ontem, o som saindo chiado, não me lembro o que fiz para arrumar.
<stavola23> não, swap no linux!
<barna> :)
<barna> ta usando o 14.04?
<stavola23> sim sim
<stavola23> barna, seria assim: listas os instalados para desinstalar
<barna> dpkg --get-selections > lista.txt
<barna> vai gerar um arquivo lista.txt na pasta q vc der o comando com todos os pacotes instados.
<stavola23> e como ver quais são os essenciais pacotes? tem coisa que não se deve dar purge né?
<barna> mas pelo synaptic vc ve isso de uma forma muuuuuito mais simples e facil
<barna> stavola23, instala o synaptic, vc vai ver como é bom.
<barna> quando vc manda desinstalar um pacote ele te mostra a lista de dependencias. é bem pratico
<stavola23> barna, e teria algum com lista de programas essenciais?
<stavola23> pacotes*, pq meu som está bugado :( só no 15.xx que está de boa.
<barna> não q eu saiba.
<stavola23> vou dar uma procurada aqui (y), vlw!
<barna> stavola23, da um lspci | grep Audio pega a sua placa de audio e procura no google como q faz pro ubuntu 14.04
<stavola23> barna, 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<stavola23> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aac0
<stavola23>  isso?
<barna> sim
<stavola23> barna, não consegui, segui um passo e acabei tirando de vez o som do HDMI
<barna> :(
<barna> eu não uso som pelo hdmi, só pelo p2 mesmo
<stavola23> tem alguma diferença?
<stavola23> ou é apenas para evitar esse tipo de coisa?
<barna> pq sempre usei som pelo p2, então nunca mudei meu sistema, nunca nem tentei usar som pelo hdmi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> mirqui: bom dia
<barna> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> hggdh vc mora fora do brasil?
<hggdh> sim
<mirqui> opa , japão então , pq aqui é 12:08
<hggdh> aqui, 10:10
<mirqui> e.u.a?
<hggdh> mas a diferença vai subir para 4 horas log
<hggdh> sim
<mirqui> sim , agora começa primavera e verão aqui no brasil
<hggdh> e cá acabamos de entrar no outono
<hggdh> mas, ainda quente -- temps nos 90
<mirqui> aqui na cidade chove a cântaros
<hggdh> seco, seco
<mirqui> vai emendar a semana quase toda chovendo
<mirqui> antes de ontem caiu granizo , a coisa foi bem feia
<hggdh> heh
<mirqui> cara , dev estar chovendo o que é esperado para o mês inteiro em uma semana
<hggdh> é, aqui o risco de tornado começa a aumentar agora, com a transição verão -> inverno
<mirqui> sim , o tempo quente com o frio
<mirqui> caiu granizo aqui tbm por isso
<mirqui> está ainda no tempo de inverno só que fazendo muito calor
<LEZ> #ceara
<mirqui> inverno estranho
<mirqui> com temperatura na média de 18 , 19°
<mirqui> sempre faz 9 , 9
<LEZ> rapaz... mirc ainda existe..kkkk
<mirqui> 8
<LEZ> eita tempos bons akeles
<mirqui> sim , vc está falando em um chat irc ahaha
<LEZ> tive q entrar pra acreditar
<mirqui> mirc em homenagem ao velhos tempos :)
<LEZ> pode crer
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<stavola23_> q lombra
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> que é isso?
<edenc> mIRC é um cliente de IRC pra Windows
<mirqui> sim, pq?
<mirqui> é um protocólo
<edenc> Não, o protocolo é o IRC
<mirqui> então serve para qualquer um :)
<edenc> mIRC é apenas uma implementação do client-side do protocolo IRC
<mirqui> internet chat , relay
<edenc> Uma implementação bem ruinzinha, por sinal
<mirqui> ahaha fazer o que
<edenc> É um equívoco comum e irritante
<mirqui> não me diz respeito , mas por que irritante ?
<edenc> Porque vincula o IRC com um software proprietário
<edenc> Que roda apenas num sistema operacional proprietário
<mirqui> e dai?
<edenc> mirqui: ai cara, hoje não
<mirqui> ahaha hoje não o que?
<edenc> Deixa pra encher o saco na primeira quinzena do mês, que é quando tenho dinheiro na conta e estou de bom humor
<hggdh> edenc: calma
<mirqui> velho , está ruim para todo mundo
<edenc> hggdh: "e daí" não é o tipo de comunicação com a qual estou disposto a lidar hoje
<hggdh> ainda assim
<mirqui> aqui na cidade mesmo , estão chamando urubu de meu louro
<edenc> Hm, o ignore por faixa de data não tá funcionando, é por isso
<mirqui> e dai significa :
<mirqui> como te disse , não me diz respeito
<mirqui> só usei o serviço de irc
<hggdh> ok. Basta.
<mirqui> blza
<stavola23_> alguem me informar como que instalo um driver de som? to tendo dificuldades, ja segui alguns passos e depois não vai.
<mirqui> cara , não sei te dizer
<mirqui> o hggdh é mais experiente ou o edence
<edenc> stavola23_: o kernel deveria ter suporte nativo pro hardware de áudio
<mirqui> barna tbm
<edenc> stavola23_: a não ser que você esteja usando um hardware bem exótico
<edenc> tem certeza que o problema não é com o servidor de áudio?
<barna> stavola23_, tens q falar q ta usando som por hdmi
<barna> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<barna>  01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aac0
<edenc> falando em áudio, o pulseaudio mais recente com raop2 tá lindão, o airplay funciona lindamente
<stavola23_> edenc, como assim servidor de áudio amigo? estou com HDMI dando problema, antes só chiava. agora ele sumiu do pavucontrol
<stavola23_> barna, esqueci de avisar. obrigado por explicar (y)
<barna> tens q lembrar q não temos bola de cristal, quanto mais precisa a informação mais facil é ajudar.
<stavola23_> barna: ok, sorry
<mirqui> te ajuda o gstreamer- ?
<edenc> stavola23_: em geral, são duas coisas que você precisa numa distribuição moderna: o driver de áudio, que deixa o hardware disponível como um dispostivo no /dev e um software pra gerenciar, mixar e renderizar os diversos sinais emitidos pelo sistema operacional
<edenc> tipo o alsa
<edenc> stavola23_: HDMI chiando provavelmente é interferência elétrica
<edenc> Compra um cabo com uma blindagem melhor, ou afasta ele o máximo possível de outras fontes de energia elétrica
<stavola23_> edenc: também pensei isso, mas ontem antes de formatar tinha conseguido deixa-lo de forma "limpa"
<edenc> como assim "limpa"?
<stavola23_> edenc: sem o maldito chiado
<edenc> interferência é problema físico
<mirqui> tem algum motor de escova por ai ?
<mirqui> ou rádio e afins?
<stavola23_> ednec; mirqui: nada de eletronico (cel e afins...)
<edenc> as vezes é a própria fonte da máquina
<mirqui> ligado perto do pc?
<stavola23_> tablet há 2 metros e notebook tbm, não uso/tenho celular
<edenc> se tiver um cabo 220v passando perto do HDMI ele interfere também
<mirqui> e pode ser sujeira no cabo tbm
<mirqui> nas conexões
<edenc> Pode ser rompimento
<mirqui> tbm
<edenc> Pode ser um monte de coisa
<mirqui> tbm ahaha
<stavola23_> glr, ontem eu fiz algum comando que funcionou
<stavola23_> agr não tem nem o HDMI mais ali no som.
<edenc> stavola23_: cara, sério, usa outro cabo e se continuar a gente elimina o problema de hardware
<edenc> porque não adianta ficar dando solução de software se o hardware tá quebrado
<edenc> é perda de tempo
<edenc> Tem várias coisas que podem explicar o motivo pelo qual funcionou depois de formatado
<stavola23_> sumiu o HDMI depois que fiz esse comando " load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0"
<stavola23_> alias, adicionei no final de um txt
<mirqui> sim , tenta outro cabo  e vê o que da?
<edenc> É, você aumentou a demanda de corrente da máquina e isso pode ter interferido fisicamente no HDMI
<stavola23_> ok, vou pegar um outro ali...
<stavola23_> pode ser um comum para o teste? ou tem que ser um de qualidade?
<edenc> de preferência um de qualidade com uma boa blindagem
<edenc> e o mais distante possível de qualquer fonte de corrente elétrica
<stavola23_> longe de estabilizadores e afins?
<edenc> Sim
<edenc> Eu tenho esse problema constantemente no raspberry pi
<edenc> Porque o coitadinho só tem 5v disponíveis pra placa inteira, quando o HDMI fica perto do cabo de 220v o sinal cai imediatamente
<stavola23_> cara, tem alguma coisa errada aqui, a caixa "Edifier" está ligada na TV Monitor que está ligado ao PC pelo hdmi. troquei o cabo por um barrela aqui e não apareceu tbm, vou ver se arrumo um outro para teste, antes de comprar uim novo.
<edenc> É, não precisa comprar um novo, só precisamos eliminar a possibilidade de ser algo físico
<stavola23_> edenc: teria alguma outra possibilidade; fio terra? para resolver isso, se sim, estarei emendando algumas extensões e ja era.
<edenc> pode ser fio terra também
<mirqui> opa , vc sabe o que está fazendo stavo?
<edenc> sinais digitais são bem sensíveis a interferência
<stavola23_> edenc: o que acho estranho é que ontem, estava do mesmo jeito e funcionou perfeitamente até hj de madrugada, antes da formatação. logo após... já era.
<stavola23_> mirqui: Desculpa, não, não sei!
<mirqui> vc fazendo enjambração
<mirqui> faz o feijão com arroz primeiro que dá certo
<mirqui> vc não sabe qual a fonte de ruido , pode piorar ou queimar
<mirqui> outros aparelhos
<stavola23_> certo, vou fazer como vcs disseram. :)
<stavola23_> qual deve ser a distancia do HDMI dos outros cabos?
<mirqui> disso sei nada
<stavola23_> melhor usar o som com a saida p2? mas para isso precisaria do driver né?
<msgelias> sftp
<stavola> cade o chegado? barna, ta aí?
<barna> stavola, s
<stavola> barna, apareceu de novo aquela caixa pedindo para atualizar os programas, quais que eu devo atualizar?
<barna> stavola, pode atualizar todos os programas, só não atualiza a distribuição, se ele tiver pedindo pra atualizar do 14.04 pro 15.04 fala q não
<stavola> Não, no caso me preocupei pois tinha algumas coisas como base de dados ubuntu
<gustavo> barna, se liga na lombra... por p2 funcionou perfeitamente
<gustavo> nosso amigo estava certo, meus dois HDMI estão bugado, ou são os fios em contato.
<edenc> o/
<eloi_carneiro> alguem conhece um client irc bom para android?
<gustavo> edenc: trágico né amigo, dois HDMI bixado.
<edenc> acontece com muita frequência, o que eu faço e recomendo é encaixar os cabos e nunca mais tocar neles
<edenc> porque eles são frágeis pra cacete
<gustavo> cara, incrivel isso... nunca iria descobrir
<gustavo> u geek >.<
<barna> gustavo, vc num consegue usar o mesmo nick 2x?
<gustavo> barna, eu tentei deu erro =.=
<gustavo> acho que tenho q me registrar...
<edenc> gustavo: sinal digital costuma ser tudo ou nada
<barna> eu registrei esse nick a uns 7 anos e até hoje
<gustavo> vou ter q logar novamente com o nick antigo e registrar?
<edenc> No HDMI o que eu percebo é o seguinte: como a faixa de frequência é bem alta no HDMI, as vezes as interferências menores resultam em corrupção do sinal de uma forma que ele ainda caia na faixa coberta
<edenc> E é isso que é o chiado
<edenc> Mas interferências muito intensas vão interromper o sinal por completo
<gustavo> seria uma "continuação" do sinal? tipo forçar a chegada?
<edenc> É tipo assim: a interferência transforma "1" em "3" no sinal
 * rogerbip Registered : Jul 07 16:56:13 2003 (12y 11w 4d ago)
<edenc> E o "3" é um outro som
<edenc> Se transformar de 1 pra 1000 aí buga tudo porque não tem essa faixa de frequência no sinal
<shallwe> boas tardes
<edenc> Daí tem correção de erro e tal, mas quando a interferência é muito grande, perde informação demais, aí fodeo
<edenc> Isso vale tanto pro áudio quanto pro vídeo
<gustavo> edenc: entendi. vlw pela explicação. mudando de assunto é o comando help que fala qual comando que registra um nick?
<gustavo> edenc: deve ser por causa dos cabos entortados
<edenc> gustavo: não, no freenode você tem que falar com o nickserv
<edenc> gustavo: http://wiki.foonetic.net/wiki/Nickserv_Commands
<gustavo> edenc: outra coisa, sobre o hdmi, foi cagada ele ter funcionado perfeitamente ontem?
<gustavo> edenc: obrigado man (y)
<edenc> gustavo: sim, tem muita coisa aleatória que pode gerar interferência
<edenc> Um relógio quebrado funciona duas vezes por dia
<edenc> vale lembrar
<gustavo> boa lógica de comparação (y)
<edenc> Ou melhor: Um relógio quebrado mostra a hora certa duas vezes por dia
<rogerbip> edenc, um relógio quebrado não funciona duas vezes e sim está certo duas vezes hehehe se está quebrado não funciona.
<gustavo> vou cuidar dos meus cubensis aqui, calor vai matar meus cogu
<edenc> rogerbip: isso
<gustavo> humidade 15% + 39 Cº = DEAD cogu's
<stavola23> edenc: não consigo resistrar, fala q o e-mail é inválido.
<vexter> deve ser porque é invalido
<Guest43586> eae
<stavola23>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER stavola23 kjxjbnqupcpe
<vexter> stavola23
<vexter> nao é um email cara..
<vexter> precisa obviamente
<barna> num ta faltando @dasdad.com ?
<vexter> conter o @dominio.com etc
<stavola23> nem, é pq tava colocando <>
<stavola23> hahaha
<stavola23> é só aqui ou o som do HDMI parece ser mais alto? (não que esteja funcionando aqui, é que ta muito baixo o som via p2).
<vexter> o_O
<barna> aumenta o volume!
<stavola23> não é isso né cara.
<barna> no terminal: alsamixer
<stavola23> e agr?
<barna> stavola23, mexeu no volume do alsamixer no terminal?
<stavola23> barna: sim, mas mesmo assim está baixo. mexi no volume MAIN
<barna> da uma futucada nos volumes lá,
<barna> vai pros lados q tem mais coisa
<vexter> stavola23 apt-get install aumix
<vexter> aumix -v +30
<vexter> tenta esse procedimento
<stavola23> vexter: vou fazer isso, mas estou confuso pq no HDMI colocava volume no 8 e ficava muito alto, agr parece que coloco no 33 e fica mais baixo que os 8 que tava no HDMI
<vexter> voce esta ligando
<vexter> esse cabo hdmi em um televisor?
<stavola23> sim
<vexter> veja se nao é o volume do equipamento..
<stavola23> Então amigo, agora não tenho som via HDMI, e sim P2.
<stavola23> O som da TV está em 100, mas não tem suporte mais ao som
<vexter> veio nao sou seu amigo
<stavola23> vexter: aumix -v +30 terminal? se for não deu nada, aparece nada...
<stavola23> da-se... :)
<vexter> ?
<vexter> man aumix
<gabezao> pulseaudio volume control
<gabezao> eu uso esse para selecionar saida hdmi
<gabezao> e tal
<gabezao> bem completinho
<gabezao> uso no debian com o kodi
<stavola23> gabezao: vlw man, vou baixar aqui tbm :)
<hggdh> ...
<stavola23> é normal travar o download/instalação pela central de programas?
<eraldolobo> exit
<barna> stavola23, vc ja ta crescidinho o suficiente pra usar central de programas não acha?
<stavola23> barna: o que tem haver eu usar com a pegunta que eu fiz? perguntei se é normal travar durante um download/instalação -.-
<hggdh> barna: paciencia :-)
<hggdh> stavola23: é normal. De fato, é o comportamento esperado.
<barna> pq a central de programas é tão pesada?
<stavola23> hggdh: obrigado. o dropbox está parado ja tem 20 min
<hggdh> não é pesada. Uma instalação está em progresso. Até a instalação terminar, a central não pode permitir outros comandos
<hggdh> (bem, *poderia* permitir. Mas esta lógica tem que ser adicionada ao programa, e extremo cuidado tem que ser tomado para inibir mais que uma instalação por vez)
<hggdh> stavola23: o que tem o dropbox a ver com a central de programas?
<stavola23> hggdh: eu sei lá, só baixei ele por lá... e está travado em uma "%"
<hggdh> stavola23: nao entendi. Se estás a usar a central de programas, de novo, o qu tem o dropbox a ver com ela?
<barna> num digo só na instalação, ela demooooora pra abrir e tudo q vc clica demoooooora pra ir.....
<stavola23> hggdh: não fiz a install pelo terminal, se é isso que quer saber.
<liberie> stavola23: depende bastante do mirror que voce esta utilizando
<stavola23> hggdh: meu Deus quando foi que eu disse isso? Eu disse que a Central de Programas está travada a instalação/download em uma cer % já faz algum tempo.
<stavola23> todo o resto está normal, to baixando jogo Steam à 800k
<stavola23> KB/S*
<hggdh> stavola23: 20:13:32        stavola23 | hggdh: obrigado. o dropbox está parado ja tem 20 min
<stavola23> sim, está parado a instalação dele meu querido... download sei lá
<stavola23> não consigo fazer nada, (instalar, baixar, etc...)
<stavola23> vou lhe mandar uma SS que vc irá entender.
<stavola23> http://imgur.com/uwy59M9
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> stavola23: como liberie disse, pode ser um mirror lento. Acabo de instalar o dropbox aqui; pelo relógio, demorou 5 segundos
<hggdh> stavola23: veja /var/log/apt/term.log -- o que tem no final deste log?
<stavola23> hggdh: não consegui abrir esse log, dá permissão negada (mesmo com SUDO)
<hggdh> stavola23: o que é mostrado via um 'ls -l /var/log/apt/term.log'?
<stavola23> gustavo@gustavo-AMD:~$ ls -l /var/log/apt/term.log
<stavola23> -rw-r----- 1 root adm 46805 Set 23 16:59 /var/log/apt/term.log
<stavola23> gustavo@gustavo-AMD:~$
<hggdh> stavola23: sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log # o que, exatamente, é mostrado?
<Daniel070189> olá pessoas
<liberie> stavola23: da um sudo antes
<stavola23> hggdh: se liga no bug maroto, entrei no dropbox AGORA! e mesmo assim ainda aparece que estou baixando-o.
<hggdh> stavola23: bem, a saída me me deste mostra uma *outra* operação do apt-get sendo realizada
<stavola23> http://imgur.com/UXDkb22
<stavola23> reparem que o DROPBOX ainda mostra ao lado esquerdo que está sendo instalado. mas, ao notar acima ^ ao lado do Wifi, verão que ele já está instalado.
<Mangusto> Ohai
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-24
<hggdh> msg Geese_Howard por não usas SASL?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: ?
<hggdh>                          │01:48:45              <-- | Geese_Howard (~Geese_How@179.187.80.4.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br) has quit (Changing host) │
<hggdh>                          │01:48:45              --> | Geese_Howard (~Geese_How@unaffiliated/geese-howard/x-7088983) has joined #ubuntu-br
<Geese_Howard> tendeu
<Geese_Howard> domo arigato
<Geese_Howard> tentar arrumar isso
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: http://freenode.net/sasl/
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: problema é o cliente novo
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: to vendo como faz isso
<hggdh> k
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: deu certo?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: nope
<Geese_Howard> uai
<Geese_Howard>  SASL authentication successful
<Geese_Howard> tirar o autojoin
<Geese_Howard> for a while
<hggdh> eu tenho autojoin, e uso weechat
<hggdh> brb
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Geese_Howard> astroo-: hasta
<astroo-> ate
<linusmitnick> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia galera, amo vcs :)
<Geese_Howard> dia
<Sillas> Como instalar ubuntu em dual boot com windows 10?
<shallwe> cara faz uma pergunta e sai em 1 minuto kkk
<shallwe> vai ver descobriu :)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<shallwe> claro sempre
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<shallwe> já que você perguntou: https://www.gnome.org/news/2015/09/gnome-3-18-released-brings-big-improvements/
<mirqui> ahaha meu inglês é péssimo , o que é?
<shallwe> gnome uai
<shallwe> novidades tem um video
<shallwe> só olhar nem precisa entender ingles :)
<mirqui> haa já ví
<mirqui> o novo gnome shell
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> e tem legenda com tradução hoje em dia é tudo fácil de mais :)
<mirqui> sim , ví ontem ou antes de ontem
<mirqui> ví um post do xubuntu core tbm
<mirqui> mas gasta muita memória ram
<mirqui> prefiro o lubuntu que não gasta tanto , é menor a iso e vem maisa completo
<shallwe> mirqui, sim mas RAM é pra ser gastada kkkk
<shallwe> a não ser que vc tenha um servidor
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<mirqui> ram significa desempenho
<mirqui> e etão , tem que ser gasta com parcimônia
<eloi_carneiro> mirqui, quantos vc tem de ram?
<mirqui> no pc de mesa 3gb no note 4
<eloi_carneiro> dá e sobra tanto para o gnome quanto para o lxde
<shallwe> mirqui, com essa RAM vc pode intalar até windows 10 :)
<mirqui> dual core 3gb no de mesa e 4 note corei5
<eloi_carneiro> o problema se vc rodar alguma aplicação muito pesada
<eloi_carneiro> dai vc fica com a ram contada
<mirqui> deus me livre do win 10 :)
<mirqui> tenho tudo que quero no ubuntu , e de grátis :)
<eloi_carneiro> eu tinha 4gb no note e precisava virtualizar algumas maquinas, dai coloquei mais 4
<eloi_carneiro> quando estou fazendo os teste fico com 6,8
<eloi_carneiro> em consumo
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<mirqui> não , eu sou usuário leve tanto no pc de mesa quanto no note
<eloi_carneiro> eu falei em aplicação pesada e vc fez um link com o win10
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, é hoje em dia 8gb ta bom
<shallwe> eu tb tenho isso
<shallwe> e virtualizo windows 7 pra usar Corel Draw :)
<shallwe> deixo 3gb no virtualbox
<mirqui> eu fazia dual boot
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho um windows em cativeiro (virtualizado) para usar o ERP e umas aplicações da empresa
<eloi_carneiro> tentei usar o wine mas não ficou muito bom
<mirqui> windows e ubuntu , mas agora uso só ubuntu
<mirqui> uso wine tbm
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho o wine para o starcraft
<shallwe> é eu tb dependo do windows pra usar um programa mas ta tranquilo
<eloi_carneiro> ninguém é de ferro :D
<mirqui> ahaha não tenho ideologia
<mirqui> uso o ubuntu pq é melhor e de graça
<mirqui> para o que eu preciso
<eloi_carneiro> mirqui, já testei o lxde e achei muito leve, mas faltava umas "facilidade" na época
<eloi_carneiro> que fez eu ir para o gnome
<mirqui> já experimentei o lubuntu no note
<mirqui> o boot muito rápido
<eloi_carneiro> é simples, rápido
<eloi_carneiro> coisa linda de deus né?
<mirqui> uns 3 seg para inicializar e menos para finalizar
<shallwe> a não gente, isso de ficar desligando pc e note é coisa do passado!
<eloi_carneiro> como esta o suporte do lxde para o samba, contas online, melhorou?
<mirqui> sim , deus abençõe quem fez ele :)
<shallwe> poe pra dormir e era isso kkk
<mirqui> não , tenho no-break
<mirqui> então se estou fora de casa e falta luz , descarrega
<mirqui> não custa nada ligar e desligar
<shallwe> a bom ai sim
<mirqui> aqui em casa tem muita queda de luz
<eloi_carneiro> qual estado?
<mirqui> então uso o no-break para se no caso faltar não riscar o hd
<eloi_carneiro> entra no site da ANEL
<mirqui> sul
<eloi_carneiro> e faça uma reclamação
<eloi_carneiro> mirqui, sul? paraná?
<mirqui> não adianta ahaha aqui onde moro é final de rede
<mirqui> rio grande do sul
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<eloi_carneiro> eu sou do paraná
<eloi_carneiro> então uma vez estava acontecendo muita queda de energia aqui na empresa
<eloi_carneiro> chamei 10..... dez vezes a copel e nada deles resolverem
<mirqui> baa
<eloi_carneiro> quando abri o chamado na ANEL eles trocaram o transformador, pronto
<mirqui> aqui não é um transformador , é a rede toda
<eloi_carneiro> dai vem o técnico da copel e fala que, realmente o transformador estava com problema, até o óleo tinha vazado
<mirqui> e tem o vizinho que é serralheiro
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs nem sabia que tinha oléo
<mirqui> sim , o escarrel
<shallwe> por isso e por outras que ainda prefiro trabalhar com notebook
<eloi_carneiro> mirqui, esse vizinho quando liga as maquinas, a tensão deve cair um monte
<eloi_carneiro> mas faz um chamado na ANEL
<mirqui> sim , tem serra eletrica profissional soldador
<eloi_carneiro> aqui passei maus bocados
<mirqui> de eletrodo
<eloi_carneiro> os servidores tem nobreak mas a maioria das maquinas não
<eloi_carneiro> os vendedores ficavam locos
<mirqui> meu primeiroi pc , um pentuim 100
<eloi_carneiro> imagina, o cliente na frente e cai a energia da rua
<mirqui> usava só o estabilizador , pegou fogo
<eloi_carneiro> é nada
<mirqui> ai comessei a usar o nobreak , resolveu
<eloi_carneiro> estranho
<mirqui> o que?
<eloi_carneiro> mirqui, pode ser o aterramento do seu vizinho
<mirqui> não já faz tempo , isso a quase 20 anos
<mirqui> não tinha vizinho na época
<mirqui> o estabilizador tenta estabilizar a corrente
<mirqui> quando não consegue ele da um trancão
<mirqui> de tantos trancões queimou
<shallwe> mirqui, depende, hoje em dia as fontes de pcs conseguem segurar melhor que estabilizador
<shallwe> claro, isso se for uma fonte boa seventeen etc
<shallwe> corsair
<eloi_carneiro> mirqui: entendi
<mirqui> ahaha a 20 anos atraz não existia isso
<mirqui> era o estabilizador branquinho mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> a 20 anos atrás eu usava apenas filtro de linha
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<mirqui> opa , já volto :)
<eloi_carneiro> naquela époco ou vc comprada um estabilizador ou o kit multimedia rsrsrs
<eloi_carneiro> *comprava..
<shallwe> é, e hoje em dia ainda tem gente que acha que usar velharia está ajudando o meio ambiente kkk
<shallwe> gastando uma luz do capeta
<shallwe> vou lançar uma dica que talvez alguns não saibam sobre atalhos no ubuntu
<shallwe> fica pressionando a tecla do windows por um tempo que irá aparecer a tela dos atalhos :)
<shallwe> tecla do windows = tecla "super" kkk
<stavol23> Bom dia
<stavol23> hggdh: Eai, na paz?
<linusmitnick> bom dia
<stavol23> edenc: Ta aí? linusmitnick: Eai tudo bem?
<mirqui> voltei
<stavol23> barna: sabe aquele problema no HDMI? Pois é, troquei de cabo, liguei ele e saiu chiado tbm. Coloquei o meu antigo e liguei o Windows no dualboot, o HDMI passou o som sem nenhum chiado. Peguei o novo HDMI e liguei tbm no Windows dualboot, e também veio a funcionar.
<stavol23> mirqui: Eai man, suave? To vendo que de expert NO AFK só tu ta on, dos que eu conheço. Tu sabe o que pode ser mirqui? Essas questão do HDMI sair chiado no LINUX (ubuntu/mint) e no Windows 7/10 funcionar normal?
<mirqui> ahaha velho , estou longe de ser expert em algo , principalmente em linux
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: incompatibilidade de driver
<stavol23> mirqui: tu ta aqui todo dia, tu é mais conhecedor do que eu
<mirqui> mas tenha sempre em mente , quanto mais simples o que tú fizer , menos erro vai poder cometer
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: também pensei ser, mas já fiz a instalação seguindo os passos da Realtek :(
<Geese_Howard> e dae
<Geese_Howard> se o driver não tem um suporte decente
<mirqui> estou todo o dia
<Geese_Howard> mesmo instalando corretamente não vai funcionar satisfatoriamente
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: qual seria o proceder agora?
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: reportar o bug
<mirqui> mas conheço linux a uns 2 anos só , e como usuário final
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: de acordo com o chipset da placa de video
<mirqui> mas pelo que vejo vc resolveu?
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Ok, vou reportar o bug. E depois, dou purge no drive? E espero um novo que funcione 100%? Não sei o que eu faço, odeio o SOM pelo P2. Fica muito mais baixo do que ligado na TV :S
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: deixe da melhor maneira para vc
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: mas hdmi assim, tem que chegar junto nos desenvolvedores
<stavol23> mirqui: não, estou apanhando já tem 3 dias. Ontem fiz alguns testes com outros HDMI, e sem sucesso. Só que aí tive a brilhante ideia de testar no Windows, e lá funcionou 100%. E vi isso depois que tinha comprando o novo HDMI.
<mirqui> opa , então pode ser no ubuntu mesmo
<Geese_Howard> com certeza é no ubuntu
<stavol23> mirqui: Pois é amigo, também pensei isso, mas como não sou conhecedor... resolvi perguntar.
<mirqui> ahaha normal , pergundar não ofende :)
<linusmitnick> pessoal o lubuntu é uma distro legal para rodar note antigo?
<stavol23> e o melhor, que não comentei... anti ontem ou no primeiro dias de teste, consegui fazer o HDMI funcionar 100% sem chiado e tudo mais. Só que... como estava com a versão 15.04, resolvi formatar seguindo a dica de um conhecido aqui.
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: para qual versão você foi?
<stavol23> voltei para 14.04 LTS
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: com certeza o lxde é mais leve
<stavol23> agora só atualizei os aplicativos, não passei para a 15.04
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: mas pq voltou se estava funcionando 100%?
<mirqui> linus sim , muito leve
<stavol23> pq "alguém" aqui falou que era melhor (-.-)
<stavol23> hehe, sério!
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: mas depende de quão antiga é essa máquina
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: é, acontece
<linusmitnick> eh pentium III1.2
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: update, tudo novo
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: pentium o que?
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Lembrei, o conhecido, falou que era para voltar ao 14.04 LTS pq o 15.04 só teria 3 meses de suporte, e depois DOWN.
<mirqui> cara , olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=distros%20linux%20para%20pcs%20antigos
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: por isso
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: jesus!
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: depois você manda flores para ele
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/05/qual-o-melhor-linux-para-pcs-fracos-antigos.html
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: já tentou alguma outra distro?
<linusmitnick> pentium III 1.2 Ghz
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: pode ser que tenham um suporte melhor para seu hardware
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: quanto de RAM?
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Já sim, a Mint, funcionou 100% mas depois que atualizei bugou também.
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: é, MINT é baseado em debian/ubuntu features
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: só é boa até as primeiras personalizações
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Como é que eu ia saber que isso era uma trollagem ou uma informação vaga? Eu não sei de nada, e quando procuro saber outros que me auxiliam; fui juvenil.
<mirqui> atualizou ou só pegou os pacotes de atualização do sistema?
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: dica?
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: estude linux
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: pesquise sempre segunda ou terceira opnião
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: eu recomendo www.guiafoca.org
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: baixei 4 apostilas de ontem para hoje...
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: e tem o forum do vivaolinux também
<stavol23> sim, um deles foi esse
<stavol23> o outro foi o guia Geek Ubuntu 2.o
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Caso eu atualize e não volte ao normal (HDMI) devo voltar à 14.04 ou poderei continuar com a 15.04?
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: você decide
<linusmitnick> de ram 512 mb rs
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: beeeem limitado
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: vai ficar lindo não
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: eu recomendo uma distro mais configurável como debian
<linusmitnick> s
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: você vai instalando aos poucos e customizando os serviços
<linusmitnick> estou bem énsando debian
<linusmitnick> ou slack
<linusmitnick> ja mexi nessa suas distros
<stavol23> vai de Debian então!
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: então esquece ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: monolítico demais
<stavol23> ubuntu exige muita ram e vram (eu acho, se bem que não posso achar nada).
<linusmitnick> nunca testei lubuntu mas como ouvir falar bem para pc antigo
<linusmitnick> queria a opiniao de vcs
<linusmitnick> mas acho q esse mto antigo msm
<linusmitnick> kkk
<stavol23> vc ja leu sobre aquela distro ubuntu para escolas?
<stavol23> talvez ela funcione melhor.
<linusmitnick> eu vou tentar versao debian mais antiga
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: não não
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: pode ser a debian atual
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: mas instale apenas o sistema
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: reboot
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: e vai sentindo conforme adiciona os programas, apenas via apt-get/aptitude
<linusmitnick> mas q vou utilizar nele é navegador e shell
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: então
<stavol23> Não se deve baixar os pacotes automaticamente? Quando se tem uma máquina "ruim"?
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: coloca fluxbox e midori
<Geese_Howard> rsrsr
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: hã?
<linusmitnick> resto uso ele para fazer acesso remoto
<linusmitnick> s
<stavol23> <Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: mas instale apenas o sistema
<stavol23> <Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: reboot
<stavol23> <Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: e vai sentindo conforme adiciona os programas, apenas via apt-get/aptitude
<linusmitnick> s
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: vai ser automaticamente
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: uma linha de comando
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: pacotes binários
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: não vai ser via compilação
<stavol23> ahhhhhh!
<Geese_Howard> deus me livre
<Geese_Howard> com 1.2Ghz e 512M de ram
<linusmitnick> https://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<Geese_Howard> já fiz isso com k6-II e FreeBSD
<Geese_Howard> horas hein!
<linusmitnick> pesando nessa distro
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: eu não iria de netinstall, a não ser que você tenha certeza que sua placa de rede seja suportada durante o boot
<linusmitnick> suporta
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: então, boa sorte
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Obrigado por me dar um supp, vou atualizar novamente e testar. Já volto e falo. Vlw!
<linusmitnick> problema q ele nao aceita o boot pela usb
<linusmitnick> e nao tenho drive de dvd externo
<linusmitnick> vai ser boa aventura
<linusmitnick> rs
<Geese_Howard> hehehehe
<stavol23> Jesus!
<stavol23> Caramba, isso q é foco no linux... muito legal sua persistência.
<linusmitnick> apanhando q se aprende rs
<linusmitnick> ele seria otimo para funcionar como thin client
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: router
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: bridge sniffer
<linusmitnick> s
<linusmitnick> no meu antigo trab fizemos router com coyote
<linusmitnick> k6-2
<Geese_Howard> nuss
<Geese_Howard> esse é veio
<linusmitnick> s
<linusmitnick> boot era por disquette
<linusmitnick> com as configurações
<linusmitnick> nao tinha dor de cabeça
<Geese_Howard> odiava aquele barulinho do disquete lendo
<linusmitnick> so puxava conf do disquete
<Geese_Howard> réc réc réc
<linusmitnick> qdo reinicia pq ele nao tinha hd
<linusmitnick> ficava as conf na memoria ram
<linusmitnick> rs
<linusmitnick> para quem se interessar
<linusmitnick> http://www.cooperati.com.br/2011/06/07/instalando-linux-pela-rede-bootpxeisc-dhcp/
<Geese_Howard> deus é mais
<stavol23> ta uma coisa que eu nem sei oq é K6-2 :)
<Geese_Howard> processador
<Geese_Howard> das antigas
<Geese_Howard> da amd
<Geese_Howard> baratinho
<Geese_Howard> tremendo quebra galho para lab de informática
<stavol23> Que ano é esse CPU?
<stavol23> 9x?
<leo__> boa dia pessoal
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Uma dúvida, como o 15.04 não terá suporte por mais que 9 meses, depois tera como eu atualizar para o LTS 16.04?
<stavol23> leo__: b0ng dia!
<leo__> alguem pode me explica como saber o ip da camera ip
<leo__> to com ubuntu 15.04
<Geese_Howard> leo__: manual da camera?
<leo__> nao tenho colega
<Geese_Howard> leo__: complicado hein
<Geese_Howard> leo__: não dá para advinhar
<leo__> ifconfig
<leo__> nao apareceu
<Geese_Howard> leo__: ifconfig você vê o seu ip local
<Geese_Howard> leo__: não o ip de um equipamento remoto
<rafaelsoaresbr> leo__, usa um scan ou acessa as configurações do roteador e procura os IPs que estão em uso
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: atualizar versão no ubuntu é bomba
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: tem que reinstalar
<leo__> como faco isso
<leo__> e que sou novo no ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> leo__: em caso de uma rede pequena, realmente um scanner resolve: nmap -sS 192.168.0.0/24
<rafaelsoaresbr> leo__, zenmap é um scan, faça um ping scan.
<Geese_Howard> leo__: supondo que sua rede seja 192.168.0.0/24
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: é necessário desativar atualizações de software de terceiros? Ou pode-se atualizar com isso ativado?
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Pergunto isso pq vc falou para checar com fonte alternativas...
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: hã? fontes alternativas?
<stavol23> fonte alternativa = VOCE ou outra pessoa, ou internet :)
<leo__> gente vai devagar q to perdido
<leo__> to com internet wifi
<leo__> e a camera tem cabo e wifi
<leo__> coloquei o cabo da camera no meu notebook e dei o comando ifconfig
<leo__> e nao apareceu o ip da camera
<leo__> ta certo isso que fiz
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Devo baixar então e reinstalar? :(
<Geese_Howard> leo__: não
<stavol23> Bomba por qual fator? Você poderia me explicar?
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: bug
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: não é seguro atualizar via apt-get entre versões
<stavol23> Ok!! vou baixar :)
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: é possível, mas é beeeeeeeeem provável que você enlouqueça
<stavol23> a sim... apt-get update = vai dar mer..
<rafaelsoaresbr> stavol23, versões não-LTS NÃO podem ser atualizadas pulando-se versões. Versões LTS sim podem ser atualizadas diretamente para outra versão LTS (pulando-se a versão não-LTS)
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: mas sempre por sua conta e risco
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> leo__: é por isso que é melhor você arrumar um manual do equipamento
<Geese_Howard> leo__: ao apenas conectar cabos, nada vai acontecer automaticamente
<stavol23> Deixa eu ver se entendi, não posso atualizar veroes que não sejam LTS ex: 15.04 , há qual terei que baixar e instalar, caso fosse a LTS 16.04 eu poderia atualizar normalmente? É isso?
<Geese_Howard> leo__: tente ligar a camera no roteador, ele sim deve dar ip automático para a mesma
<leo__> ok
<leo__> so um minuto
<stavol23> "Com um Kernel mais atualizado (3.19) e novos drivers de vídeo, ele é uma ótima opção para os usuários Linux Gamers.
<stavol23> " que lombra é essa!?
<rafaelsoaresbr> stavol23, não. Quis dizer que versões LTS podem ser atualizadas (pelo gerenciador de atualizações) diretamente para a próxima versão LTS (14.04 -> 16.04), enquanto que as versões não-LTS DEVEM seguir a ordem (14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04)
<stavol23> rafaelsoaresbr: Muito obrigado, essa info tbm está no site só que de forma diferente.
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: fuleragem
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Qual seria a sacanagem? Fiquei sem entender.
<rafaelsoaresbr> stavol23, isso. Tem inclusive uma opção que você muda no gerenciador de atualizações se quiser atualizar do 14.04 -> 14.10 (não-LTS). A opção padrão é 14.04 -> 16.04
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: linux4game
<stavol23> rafaelsoaresbr: Estou fazendo o download da 15.04 e deixando a 14.04 de backup caso de errado.
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: mas não era a 14.04 que funcionava certinho?
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Esqueceu da nossa conversa antes? HDMI bugado que funcionava na 15.04. E que acabei dando downgrade por que um usuário aqui falou que era melhor. E que você disse que era para procurar fontes alternativas para verificação?
<stavol23> Tu falou para voltar para a 15.04 para ver se o driver realmente funciona lá.
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: entendi o contrário
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: malz
<stavol23> Meu Deus, o que você entendeu? Agora buguei aqui.
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: entendi que vc havia atualizado para a 15.04
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: por que não funcionava no modulo antigo da 14.04
<stavol23> A sim, isso foi feito realmente, mas foi no primeiro dia. Ontem/hj estou usando apenas a 14.04.
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Vou tentar, se não der certo... paciência.
<Geese_Howard> stavol23: nem tudo é perfeito no linux
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: Quer saber... essa frase me deu outra idéia, vou usar via P2 até sair a LTS 16.04, vou formatar dnv não, ja está funcinando quase tudo 100%. Não sei ainda fazer backup, já baixei muita coisa... vou ter paciencia para refazer isso mais uma vez nao.
<stavol23> <Geese_Howard> stavol23: nem tudo é perfeito no linux (me ajudou mais que tudo...) na real!
<linusmitnick> alg joga tibia?
<stavol23> Geese_Howard: é esse o comando de testar a ISO; md5sum ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<stavol23> ??
<Geese_Howard> y
<linusmitnick> consegui instalar debian no note
<Geese_Howard> congrats
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<linusmitnick> boa
<mirqui> blza :)
<linusmitnick> vc usa tor?
<mirqui> não , por que?
<linusmitnick> estou tentando usar mas da erro
<mirqui> deve ser por causa do proxy
<mirqui> vc precisa usar o tor?
<linusmitnick> para pesquisas
<mirqui> para pesquisas , da para usar outros , firefox , chrome , opera e afins
<linusmitnick> eh jeito
<linusmitnick> =/
<mirqui> se vc quer anonimato , o tor não é tão seguro assim
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: só informando que TOR na freenode está desabilitado sem previsão de retorno
<mirqui> não tendo nada a esconder , usa outros
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: não é esconder, é não ser visto
<mirqui> isso é impossivel
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: depende por quem você não vai ser visto
<mirqui> como te disse , é impossivel
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: seu ISP por exemplo, só vai saber que você usa proxy
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: mas não sabe para quê
<mirqui> vc tem que se logar a internet , internet é pública
<linusmitnick> nao nada demais
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: que logar na internet
<mirqui> e nem quero saber :)
<linusmitnick> eh pq eu sempre gostei de usar
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: tá certo
<linusmitnick> acho google invasivo
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: só lembre-se que ao usar tor o fator regionalidade de conteúdo vai para o espaço
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: google, facebook, apple, twitter
<linusmitnick> s
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: fora os cookies dos sites
<mirqui> o firefox tbm manda coleta de dados
<linusmitnick> vdd
<linusmitnick> voltei para ubuntu agora
<mirqui> a pesquisa na verdade é por termos
<linusmitnick> pq anos uso debian
<linusmitnick> mto tempo atras ouvi q ate ubuntu estava coletando dados
<mirqui> dependendo de que vc pesquisa , vai ser espionado
<linusmitnick> pesquisas etc =/
<mirqui> é da amazon
<mirqui> mas da para excluir a pesquisa
<linusmitnick> akela ferramenta de historico do google
<linusmitnick> nossa
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: desabilita
<linusmitnick> melhor q mts pentest
<linusmitnick> s
<mirqui> sim, tbm é coleta de dados
<linusmitnick> eu dasabilito
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: desabilita tudo
<linusmitnick> mas qts pessoas nao sabem
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: azar delas
<Geese_Howard> hueheiuhei
<linusmitnick> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> quem manda não pensarem
<linusmitnick> pode pesquiso no google sei la auto escola lugar x
<Geese_Howard> igual quando skype caiu essa semana, todo mundo desesperado. mas quando surgiu a alternativa do jabber, ninguém quis usar
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: usa o duckduckgo
<linusmitnick> fica la onde vc estava
<linusmitnick> horas etc
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: fica mesmo
<dhclient> desculpa, mas sobre o que vcs estão falando? entrei agora sadhas
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: galerinha fez profile da sala da faculdade
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: cheio de pesquisa para yaoi, e afins
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: só avisei
<linusmitnick> lol
<Geese_Howard> linusmitnick: cês tão com a mão suja, parem de putaria na faculdade
<linusmitnick> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> comprar limão
<linusmitnick> sempre gostei pidgin e jabber
<linusmitnick> pidgin canivete suiço aceita mto protocolos
<mirqui> eu desabilitava , mas não sei se realmente fica off
<mirqui> então nem esquento
<linusmitnick> ficar off creio q nao
<linusmitnick> acho q uma justificava para usuario mas o registro deve ficar ativo
<mirqui> no chrome?
<shallwe> obaaa tb uso pidgin ele tem suporte ao chat do facebook :)
<shallwe> isso de messager as pessoas usam o que o sistema oferece, nem estão aí pra segurança kkk ainda mais usuários de windows
<shallwe> ai quando o skype falha por la eles vao pro facebook messenger
<mirqui> mas cara , defina segurança?
<shallwe> mirqui, dizem que é fácil pegar sua conversa
<shallwe> não é criptografado ou sei la o que mais
<mirqui> criptografia , isso sim é segurança :)
<mirqui> masssssssssss
<shallwe> kkkk por mim podem ler tudo que falo, uso só pra conversas triviais e serviço
<mirqui> se alguéeeeeeemm
<edenc> mirqui: "Security is the degree of resistance to, or protection from, harm."
<edenc> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security
<mirqui> sobe no poste de luz de sua casa e liga na sua linha telefônica?
<edenc> alguém usa telefone fixo ainda?
<mirqui> criptografia é 50  :)
<edenc> mirqui: criptografia não é segurança
<mirqui> é uma gambiarra
<edenc> Depende do protocolo de criptografia usado e da política adotada pelos usuários
<mirqui> que é a única coisa que funciona
<mirqui> ai é bobagem
<edenc> Também não é gambiarra
<mirqui> criptografia = matemática
<dhclient> Já que estão falando em Facebook, eu fui entrar no meu agora e olha... http://prntscr.com/8k02l9
<mirqui> e matemática = resolver problemas
<shallwe> mirqui, mas só tem que ficar preocupado quem passa NUDE kkkk no mais ta tranquilo
<edenc> não necessariamente
<mirqui> então é besteira :)
<shallwe> dhclient, erro na sua rede, nao no facebook kkk com certeza
<dhclient> eu sei que é na minha rede, só que meu Facebook está bugado a um tempo
<shallwe> dhclient, dê graças a deus, assim vc se livra dessas pessoas que se passam por outras pessoas no facebook
<edenc> shallwe: quando você não usa criptografia, mesmo não tendo a preocupação de ser observado, você está facilitando o trabalho de quem observa pessoas que se preocupam em ser observadas
<shallwe> pq as pessoas do face é uma coisa e ao vivo são outras kkkk
<dhclient> kkkkk
<edenc> shallwe: e as pessoas ao vivo são uma coisa e não real são outras, esse problema existe independente do facebook
<shallwe> edenc, verdade
<shallwe> edenc, nada, no face é pior
<shallwe> pq o compartilhamento é maior, fotos, ai tudo contribui
<shallwe> e quando vc vê já se tornou uma pessoa que vc não é
<edenc> Ué, e o tênis da nike e o boné da john john?
<edenc> Isso deixa de existir fora do facebook?
<mirqui> tem o tarô facebook , conhecem?
<hggdh> mirqui: criptografia *não* é segurança, é privacidade
<shallwe> mas não é bem isso, mas é por aí :)
<mirqui> sim , e uma coisa combina com outra
<mirqui> criptografia só em bancos
<shallwe> falar nisso, se eu criptografar minha HOME no inicio da instalação do ubuntu, teoricamente ele fica mais lento?
<hggdh> mais ou menos. Segurança normalmente (mas não sempre) depende de controle de privacidade
<mirqui> o resto é perda de tempo , não sou tão importante assim
<edenc> shallwe: não
<hggdh> shallwe: fica mais lento, mas o custo é baixo se o disco é rápido e o processador decente
<shallwe> a bom
<mirqui> o pc fica mais lento
<edenc> Os executáveis e o sistema operacional não ficam na sua home
<shallwe> sim mas imagino que não seja nada alarmante claro
<hggdh> em outras palavras, é bom ter. No meu caso, meus computadores usam cripto no disco inteiro
<edenc> Nem as bibliotecas, etc.
<edenc> Eu também uso no disco inteiro
<hggdh> (inclusive elular e tablet)
<edenc> Sim
<shallwe> bom como o pc é só pra mim, eu não uso
<edenc> shallwe: …
<hggdh> opção.
<mirqui> eu tbm , e só a minha mãe joga no pc de mesa
<shallwe> mas é bom saber, pois instalo aqui pra algumas pessoas quando arrumo alguns pcs de quebra galho
<mirqui> não faço compras on-line
<edenc> São as pessoas que pensam assim que sempre são alvos
<edenc> Mas, cada um cada um né
<mirqui> todo mundo é alvo
<elisboa> Pessoal
<edenc> Nope
<elisboa> algum OP pode me chutar?
<mirqui> sempre tem alguém que sabe mais
<elisboa> estou testando meu script de autojoin
<shallwe> elisboa, nao posso amigo
<shallwe> desculpa
<shallwe> não sou OP :(
<shallwe> olha o kiiiiick!
<edenc> hggdh: a criptografia de disco inteiro não é tão lenta por conta do caching de disco a nível de kernel
<elisboa> hggdh: obrigado ;-)
<edenc> mirqui: não é assim que a segurança funciona
<shallwe> edenc, estou até pensando em colocar um ssd no meu note book
<shallwe> pena que é caro isso
<hggdh> elisboa: só um aviso: se eu tiver que tira-lo do canal, e tens um rejoin-on-kick, o comando seguinte é um ban
<elisboa> hggdh: sim, eu sei. Não tem nada a ver com aqui, relaxe
<mirqui> não sou especialista em segurança
<hggdh> heh. Eu estou relaxado :-)
<mirqui> mas tem sempre a hora boba
<hggdh> mirqui: eu sou
<mirqui> que o caximbo cai
<edenc> É tipo assim: se tem dois carros estacionados, um com o vidro abaixado e outro com tudo fechado e acorrentado numa árvore, pode ter certeza que o ladrão vai se interessar pelo que tá com o vidro abaixado
<mirqui> é o que hggdh?
<hggdh> segurança
<mirqui> haaa
<mirqui> então
<mirqui> vc fica neurótico ou segue a vida mais leve
<mirqui> senão:
<edenc> Não é neurótico, é bem trivial
<mirqui> trocar senha de 3 em 3 dias é ruim
<edenc> Não precisa ser de 3 em 3
<shallwe> edenc, cara depende seu raciocínio kkk, quanto maior a segurança, mais coisa boa tem la
<mirqui>  e tem a máxima
<edenc> shallwe: não necessariamente
<mirqui> vc está escondendo o que ?
<edenc> muita coisa
<shallwe> edenc, mas de geral com certeza vc está certo
<hggdh> mirqui: novamente, nào é "esconder", é ser privado
<mirqui> e dá quase no mesmo
<hggdh> não.
<mirqui> tem diferença , mas da quase no mesmo
<edenc> shallwe: o lance da segurança é fazer com que o custo da invasão seja mais alto do que o que está sendo roubado
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<edenc> hggdh++
<mirqui> no caso que vc caia nas malhas da polícia
<edenc> shallwe: nesse ponto, só um ladrão bem burro continuaria
<mirqui> até dizer que focinho de porco não é tomada
<mirqui> tem um grande desgaste
<shallwe> edenc, é ai é verdade mesmo
<mirqui> tem que se ver os prós e contras
<edenc> mirqui: em qualquer sistema legal moderno, as pessoas não são obrigadas a fornecer provas contra si mesmas
<mirqui> e nem omitilas
<edenc> No caso de um disco criptografado, não sou obrigado a colaborar com a polícia
<hggdh> edenc: correcto
<hggdh> *correto
<mirqui> vc está obstruindo a lei
<edenc> Não esotu
<hggdh> não
<mirqui> se não cooperar
<linusmitnick> bem nao sei se pidgin tem messenger do face pq nao ligo messenger do face
<mirqui> tudo que não ajuda estorva
<Elfon> edenc: me intrometendo...li uma vez que o daniel dantas tinha um disco encriptado com tryecript(quando estava ativo o projeto) que  a polícia federal estava há 8 meses sem conseguir desencriptar
<shallwe> linusmitnick, tem
<shallwe> mas vc tem que instalar um plugin aguenta ai que já te passo
<hggdh> não. Neste caso, acooperação é forçada, abrindo umda defesa de coerção criminosa
<linusmitnick> pidgin mto fda
<hggdh> linusmitnick: linguagem, por favor.
<shallwe> linusmitnick, do nosso amigo edivaldo
<shallwe> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/chat-do-facebook-no-pidgin/
<mirqui> defina coerção?
<linusmitnick> sy
<edenc> mirqui: a wikipedia tem definições, só olhar lá
<mirqui> eu sei , estou puxando papo só :)
<hggdh> mirqui: exemplo: só te tiro da cadeia se me disseres com quem tens um caso extra-conjugal
<shallwe> instala esse plugin ai terá la depois 2 faces na hora de escolher, escolhe o outro não o XMPP o outro
<mirqui> não se vai para cadeia por isso
<mirqui> mas pode dizer
<hggdh> se tens, ou não um/a amante, este é um problema teu
<mirqui> te tiro da cadeia
<Elfon> Pessoal, vcs sabem se no linux o suporte para note com ssd tá legal? tipo automatizado na instalação ou tem que configurar na mão?
<mirqui> ou te dou uma pena menor se ajudar
<mirqui> é o que está tendo aqui na operação lava-jato
<hggdh> mirqui: não estou a discutir se vais ou não preso por conta disto, estou apenas a dar um exemplo de coreção
<linusmitnick> eita
<mirqui> eu tbm :)
<shallwe> Elfon, até onde sei sim
<mirqui> o papo está bom ,
<shallwe> Elfon, que eu saiba ubuntu nunca teve problemas com SSD
<hggdh> mirqui: pena menor por colaboração é algo comumente usado (e abusado) aqui
<Elfon> shallwe: ok...aí se instala a "/" no ssd e a /home no hd?
<mirqui> aqui está caindo um toró , não tenho o que fazer , então , vamos discutir um pouco :)
<shallwe> Elfon, vc tem ssd e hd?
<mirqui> ssd é caro
<Elfon> shallwe: meu note veio com ssd e hs
<hggdh> Elfon: meu laptop tem dois SSDs. Instalação e uso sem problemas
<Elfon> ssd de 20 gigas e hd de 750
<shallwe> Elfon, ssd de quanto?
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> é que a pasta HOME nada mais é que seus arquivos, o ubuntu em só está nas outras pastas, os programas etc
<Elfon> mas nunca instalei nada no ssd por não saber aquelas configurações de leitura/escrita e vida útil
<hggdh> meus são: 250G primário (m-sata), e 500G secundário
<shallwe> hggdh, vc tem um ssd de 500gb?
<hggdh> sim
<mirqui> o ssd tem ciclos , que leva alguns anos
<shallwe> ta bom, vc deve estar sem um rim ou algo assim né kkk
<shallwe> mirqui, acho que não amigo
<mirqui> mas dizem que o hd é melhor
<shallwe> isso é papo dos vendedores de HD
<hggdh> shallwe: rim?
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> não, são relativamente baratos aqui
<shallwe> diziam também que ssd muito tempo desligado as informações somem
<dhclient> éoq
<mirqui> sim , ciclos
<shallwe> hggdh, bom digo pq é caro pra chuchu, estou pensando em pegar um de 128gb
<hggdh> SSDs *tem* vida útil. Normalmente os SSDs da Intel são os melhores.
<shallwe> mirqui, sim tudo é ciclos e tudo estraga, mas demora muito
<shallwe> e ssd não é fisico
<mirqui> quanto tempo?
<shallwe> não faz sentido isso de ciclos
<mirqui> 5 anos?
<hggdh> uso normal, alguns anos
<hggdh> de 3 a 7
<mirqui> é tipo um pendrive
<mirqui> só que maior
<shallwe> ta louco em 5 anos é muito tempo
<mirqui> dependendo de quanto vc usa ele
<hggdh> a tecnologia base é a "mesma", mas o SSD é muito mais rápido
<shallwe> até lá já terão outras versões melhores de SSD
<hggdh> sim
<Elfon> shallwe: mirqui li uma vez há um tempo que tinha que fazer configurações no sistema pra ele não ficar fazendo leitura/gravação no ssd igual a um hd...como não sei fazer isso nunca instalei no ssd
<Elfon> se isso já tiver automatizado, aí acho que posso instalar o sistema no ssd
<mirqui> tbm não entendo
<shallwe> Elfon, é que se vc instalar no ssd terá 20GB, dependendo do seu uso tranquilo
<shallwe> agora não sei como se faz pro ubuntu instalar programas por exemplo em outra partição
<Elfon> shallwe: eu tava pensando em instalar o "/" no ssd a=e a /home no hd
<shallwe> poderia fazer a sua HOME no HD e usar o ssd pro ubuntu
<mirqui> mas já deve vim pronto de fábrica para usar elfon
<shallwe> Elfon, sim isso mesmo
<shallwe> /dev/sdb3       62350292  35465120   23694852  60% /
<Elfon> se bem que posso fazer um dd da "/" pro ssd e testar
<Elfon> e configurar o grub
<shallwe> tenho 60gb no linux e tenho bastante coisas até um virtual box windows
<shallwe> mas isso de ssd depende muito do uso, pra mim o linux que tenho no note funciona muito bem com hd e olha que ele é de notebook 5200rpm
<hggdh> shallwe: a diferença é grande
<hggdh> boot em alguns segundos. Normalmente, 20 segundos para estar logged in (e tendo que digitar duas senhas)
<hggdh> e sou lento
<edenc> Elfon: os ssd's a partir da segunda geração já distribuem as escritas sozinho
<Elfon> hggdh: isso...quando ele veio com windows8, o boot levava uns 5 segundos
 * hggdh goes back to work
<Elfon> edenc: como verifico isso?
<mirqui> os arquivos estavam indexados
<mirqui> é tipo hibernação
<edenc> Elfon: o boot rápido é por causa do UEFI
<edenc> Elfon: basicamente, se você comprou o SSD há menos de 3 anos atrás, não precisa se preocupar
<edenc> Elfon: só não use ele como swap
<Elfon> ok
<edenc> E SSDs não tem problema com leitura, só escrita
<edenc> Cada célula tem um limite de escritas
<edenc> Leitura não tem problema
<shallwe> a sim hggdh isso sim, mas pro meu uso ta bom o HD, mas ainda vou comprar um ssd mas pequeno, sem exageros, até pq meu note é meia boca kkk dual core 1ghz amd c-60 não vale o investimento
<edenc> Storage mais rápido é sempre um bom investimento
<edenc> Principalmente em processadores antigos
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém aqui que instalou o Ubuntu no modo UEFI pode me dizer onde ele armazena o arquivo initramfs.img?
<mirqui> cara , não sei isto
<mirqui> tenta o elfon , edence
<Alice_> Ola, estou com um problema de criar usuario administrativo no Ubuntu
<mirqui> root?
<Alice_> O meu computador e novo, e ele ja entrou direto como visitante. Tento mexer e não vai
<mirqui> desliga e liga de novo
<mirqui> deve voltar como usuário principal
<Alice_> Ja fiz isso, e nao adiantou.. sempre aparece como opção Guest Session
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alice_, computador novo com Ubuntu? o/ Faz logoff e identica quais usuários tem aí.
<Alice_> Rafael, só aparece um usuário que é do visitante :/
<mirqui> alice , olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=ele%20ja%20entrou%20direto%20como%20visitante%20%2B%20ubuntu
<mirqui> o 3º item
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alice_, precisaria ter a senha de root para criar usuário. vou te passar um tutorial
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alice_, no 3o item tem um link para um tutorial.
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-a-senha-de-root-pelo-Grub
<Alice_> NO meu caso faz um registro, certo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ?
<gustavo> Boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<gustavo> mirqui: posso formatar por cima? Digo instalar uma nova distro sem perder os arquivos? Isto é, estão salvos na pasta HOME que tem uma partição apenas para ela, no caso a partição / pode formatar de boa que não vou perder a home?
<mirqui> sou novo no ubuntu gustavo
<mirqui> mas tem uma opção de instalar lado a lado
<mirqui> fora isto não sei
<hggdh> gustavo: se / e /hom são partições diferentes, tudo bem
<hggdh> (é claro, sem seleccionar /home para formatação)
<gustavo> mirqui: de boa vou dar uma pesquisada, vi 3 modos de fazer back up mas nenhum parece ser o que eu quero
<mirqui> vc tem pendrive?
<mirqui> nuvem ou dvd?
<gustavo> hggdh: mas no site falou que teria q fazer backup e depois fazer a instalação limpa sem formatar home (obviamente) mas no caso da / pq tenho q fazer backup dela? Segundo o site.
<hggdh> gustavo: um backup é *SEMPRE* recomendado. Mais ainda quando vais executar uma operação que PODE destruir dados
<gustavo> os 3 q vc falou
<hggdh> gustavo: se a única coisa que te interessa é /home, basta um backup de /home
<gustavo> hggdh: ok, é o mesmo processo?
<gustavo> hggdh: ou seria da sua preferencia fazer tanto por terminal quanto por software?
<mirqui> se vc quer backup em nuvel tem o onedrive e meocloud
<mirqui> se tem pendrive ou dvd ai mais fácil
<mirqui> e tem como o hggdh falou tbm
<gustavo> acho que vou fazer pelos dois modos.
<gustavo> pen driver 64gb da de boa
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<gustavo> vlw, só outra dúvida... a partição do pen drive tem que ser ext4?
<gustavo> ou pode ser NFTS?
<mirqui> eu só espeto ele no pc e copio
<mirqui> acho que não precisa de nenhum requisito para isso
<hggdh> gustavo: não faz sentido montar NTFS em um pendrive.
<gustavo> perdão, ext3
<hggdh> tanto faz
<hggdh> desde que lembre-se *sempre* de umount o pendrive antes de desconectar-lo do computador
<gustavo> vou lá, já volto.
<mirqui> hggdh o que é umont ?
<elisboa> quando eu trabalhava no projeto dos telecentros, escrevi um script de automount que ficava dando sync no pendrive a cada, sei lá, 3 segundos
<elisboa> Então, quando o usuário tirava o pendrive, não perdia nada.
<mirqui> haa eu deixo ele parar de piscar o led
<elisboa> Como era thin client, tive que escrever um script pra interagir com o udev, depois fazer um ssh pro servidor que por sua vez fazia um sshfs montando nele o conteúdo do pendrive remoto
<gustavo> umont, e tira-lo com segurança, ejetar.
<Geese_Howard> oO
<mirqui> xii quase numca faço isto
<mirqui> sempre deixo o led parar de piscar , e só
<elisboa> mirqui: o problema é quando não tem led, heh
<mirqui> então vc abre a pasta arquivos
<mirqui> ai aparece o pendrive com uma seta
<mirqui> ai vc clica nela , eu raramente faço isto
<mirqui> numca perdi nada
<mirqui> vou tomar um café
<M3r|iM> particoes separadas do / podem ser sempre conservadas em uma nova formatação na seleção das partições é só marcar ex: /dev/sda4 que seria a SDA4 como /home pra já vir montada pelo sistema e desmarcar a formatação dela pronto teus dados estão lá
<M3r|iM> isso é aconselhavel até mesmo que seja feito para sair de uma versão de distro pra outra em vez de um upgrade direto que pode quebrar a instalação
<M3r|iM> tipo ubuntu 10.04 -> 15.10
<M3r|iM> aconselhavel seria formatar o / e manter o /home separado com todos os dados sem precisar formatar pois ali já é um backup seu digamos assim
<M3r|iM> mount - comando para montar dispositivos de sistema
<M3r|iM> umount - comando para montar dispositivos montados sem perda de dados
<M3r|iM> man mount
<M3r|iM> man umount
<M3r|iM> lsblk - > lista todos os dispositivos montados e seu ponto de montagem
<eloi_carneiro> M3r|iM, o /home em outra partição é umas dos recursos que mais gosto no linux
<M3r|iM> sim sim mais todo SO dá pra fazer isso man :D
<eloi_carneiro> M3r|iM, não só essa partição mas o /var também
<eloi_carneiro> todo SO, vc esta falando windows
<M3r|iM> exato se bem que o var pra mim como usuário domestico nao faz sentido mais num servidor é importante
<M3r|iM> TODO SO
<eloi_carneiro> porque até onde eu saiba vc pode mudar o local da pasta do usuário
<eloi_carneiro> mas todo vez que formata
<M3r|iM> Windows GNU/Linux ScoOS Solaris
<eloi_carneiro> tem que configurar novamente
<M3r|iM> BSDs
<M3r|iM> Irix
<eloi_carneiro> no linux é direto
<M3r|iM> qualquer unix-like
<eloi_carneiro> sim o /var é pra server
<eloi_carneiro> e o /etc eu faço um backup em tar
<eloi_carneiro> e depois jogo apenas o que interessa
<M3r|iM> entendeu man
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: umount
<M3r|iM> opa o "/ no linux no windows seria o C:"
<M3r|iM> o "/home seria o D: no windows ^ ^ "
<M3r|iM> só que no linux ele te sugere fazer dessa forma no windows nao
<eloi_carneiro> M3r|iM, certo, o que estou falando que no linux se ele colocar uma partição como /home, acabou esta tudo certo
<M3r|iM> se tu colocar tudo no "/" que seria o C: no windows vai né ele cria o HOME :D
<M3r|iM> há entendi
<M3r|iM> man
<M3r|iM> teu raciocinio nao tem o trabalho de mover o user do c: pro d: certo??
<eloi_carneiro> isso
<eloi_carneiro> no windows eu tenho que fazer isso manual
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard: que tem o umount man
<eloi_carneiro> já no linux o negócio foi projetado melhor
<eloi_carneiro> como sempre :D
<M3r|iM> isso de fato
<M3r|iM> bem como nao uso windows a mais de 20 anos kkk
<M3r|iM> sinto nem um pouco de falta disos
<M3r|iM> disso
<M3r|iM> atualmente uso o GNU/Linux Voidlinux
<M3r|iM> mais já passei por muitos outros o primeiro deles foi o saudoso mandrake 6.0
<eloi_carneiro> a minha primeira foi o conectiva marumbi
<M3r|iM> na epoco um dos poucos com autoconf para hardware e modens de conexão discada winmodem
<eloi_carneiro> mas sem muito sucesso
<M3r|iM> sinto sdds :(
<eloi_carneiro> depois o kurumin
<eloi_carneiro> slackware
<eloi_carneiro> e ubuntu
<M3r|iM> no sistema chamado Plan9 é ainda muito melhor
<M3r|iM> tudo na rede é um dispositivo e pode ser montado imagina
<M3r|iM> tu montar o /home do teu server na china aqui localmente e usar os binarios de forma transparecer
<M3r|iM> transparente
<M3r|iM> nunca gostei de conectiva acredita e nem de kurumin me perdoem os fãs achava uma distro pesada e feia
<eloi_carneiro> Plan9?
<eloi_carneiro> é um outro SO ou uma distro
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<M3r|iM> sucessor do Unix
<M3r|iM> bota na net
<M3r|iM> aeee
<M3r|iM> em pleno desenvolvimento tem até mail list da galera que já usa em produçao
<M3r|iM> ele segue a ideia de sistema realmente distribuido
<M3r|iM> eu usava até pouco tempo o GNU/Archlinux
<M3r|iM> porém desgostoso do systemd migrei pra GNU/Voidlinux gostei bastante
<M3r|iM> até tentei usar o Gnu Archlinux com sysinit porém altamente complexo e sem suporte oficial então um distro upgrade poderia quebrar a disto e o Gnu Voidlinux além de ser independente segue o sysinit e super leve
<M3r|iM> usando num acer one d250 com atom 1.6 dual-core 2 gb ram ddr2 WM Enligntenment
<M3r|iM> to gostando
<M3r|iM> prezo demais velocidade
<M3r|iM> nada de desktop cheio de animações desnecessárias e improdutivas
<eloi_carneiro> M3r|iM, eu estou usando elementaryOS
<eloi_carneiro> no note
<eloi_carneiro> e nos servidores ubuntu LTS e tenho CentOS para o Oracle
<M3r|iM> elementary tenh um hd com ele instaldo ali kkk que usava no net kkk
<M3r|iM> mais é bonito e lento com eu PantheonOS mais ele é bem bonito ficou lento no net
<M3r|iM> masi eu usaria no pc melhor sim
<M3r|iM> massa esse centos
<M3r|iM> qual a carga desse oracle tu usa pra que
<M3r|iM> nos servers ubuntu tu usa o que
<eloi_carneiro> o oracle é o banco do erp
<eloi_carneiro> da empresa que fornece fala que deve ser instalado em um SO homologado
<eloi_carneiro> aquelas conversinhas de sempre
<eloi_carneiro> já o ubuntu server eu tenho um pra KVM (virtualização)
<eloi_carneiro> tenho outro com ubuntu para firewall
<eloi_carneiro> e os windows server estão virtualizados no ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: o ubuntu server vem sem X?
<eloi_carneiro> por padrão sim
<eloi_carneiro> vc pode instalar
<Geese_Howard> não, não se instala X em servidor
<eloi_carneiro> por exemplo
<Geese_Howard> obrigado
<eloi_carneiro> no de firewall eu não tenho interface
<eloi_carneiro> já no servidor de virtualização eu coloquei o gnome
<eloi_carneiro> porque causa de umas ferramentas graficas que ajuda bastante
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: quais?
<eloi_carneiro> mas é aquela coisa, quando precisamos automatizar algumas coisas é via shell script (terminal)
<eloi_carneiro> que ajuda muito
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: é, por isso que perguntei quais ferramentas gráficas lhe são necessárias?
<eloi_carneiro> virt-manager
<eloi_carneiro> uma coisa é eu mexendo, outra é meu "padawan"
<eloi_carneiro> vai que o menina me erra alguma coisa
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> faz sentido
<eloi_carneiro> Geese_Howard, M3r|iM vcs trabalhão com server?
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: not anymore
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: dez anos já foram suficiente pra mim
<eloi_carneiro> Geese_Howard, e agora vc esta trabalhando com o que?
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: engenharia
<M3r|iM> sim
<Creto> Boas senhores, como estão? espero que todos bem
<eloi_carneiro> aqui eu sou o TI, a pouco tempo eu ganhei um ajudante (aleluia), mas pensa, tenho que trabalhar com infra, servidores, rede, banco, desenvolvimento, voip, ERP (gestão de negócio), entre outras coisas, e tem cidadão aqui na empresa que acha que não faço nada porque não levanto da cadeira
<eloi_carneiro> a parte que mais gosto são os servidores, é só eu e a máquina! é uma paz rsrs
<M3r|iM> isso é complicado quando as pessoas me perguntam isso eu respondo
<M3r|iM> Cara eu estudei pra ficar aqui sentado
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<M3r|iM> se vc estudou pra bater pernas e fazer força nao tenho culpa
<M3r|iM> sou meio direto sca
<M3r|iM> saca
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<M3r|iM> trabalho com todo tipo de implementação depende do cliente mais atualmente to parado meu cerebro deu crash
<M3r|iM> kkkk
<eloi_carneiro> então, ganhei um curso na 4linux um tempo atrás de BI com pentaho
<M3r|iM> top
<eloi_carneiro> agora o "próximo passo" (gosto muito desse termo) é fazer um projeto de BI :D
<M3r|iM> cara no caso do server de virtualização com gnome por que tu nao colocou PHP
<eloi_carneiro> então tem o PROMOX
<eloi_carneiro> acho que é esse o nome
<M3r|iM> pra gerenciar propicia a interface de controle do mesmo jeito pra padawan e ela nao precisa tá logada na máquida do browser na rede ela faz isso
<eloi_carneiro> que gerencia, mas não tive tempo de testar
<M3r|iM> não nao
<M3r|iM> pera ai
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: BI é legal
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: vi pentaho na faculdade
<eloi_carneiro> então, o curso da 4linux foi muito bom, gostei de mais do professor, o cara é fera, ele trabalha com BI na serpro
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: galerinha da sala pirou
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: fraquinhos demais em lógica
<eloi_carneiro> sabe o que mais estou gostando dessa crise? as coisas estão acontecendo rápido
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: como assim?
<eloi_carneiro> antes como o dinheiro corria fácil ninguém mudava nada, agora as mudança e do dia pra noite :D
<M3r|iM> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/VirtualBox-com-phpvirtualbox
<M3r|iM> nunca ouvi sobre esse projeto ai
<eloi_carneiro> a não M3r|iM esse é pra virtualbox
<eloi_carneiro> virtualbox eu uso no note, mas pra server eu prefiro o kvm
<eloi_carneiro> então é muito bom, e tem uns recursos violentos
<M3r|iM> sim e como o teu é um server de virt tu nao tem q usar X Xorg drivers de video e nem levantar um servidor X com todo um desktop
<M3r|iM> desnecessário e consome sistema
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<M3r|iM> usa ele libera acesso so local e se diverte testei uma vez muitoooo bom
<eloi_carneiro> e o kvm tem uns recursos de mudança de imagem online
<M3r|iM> http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpvirtualbox/
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho 2 servidores
<eloi_carneiro> um esta esgotado de recurso
<M3r|iM> trabalhei com Xen uma vez meu sonho é montar meu server Xen
<eloi_carneiro> eu manda a imagem pra outro
<eloi_carneiro> online
<M3r|iM> de produção e laboratorio
<eloi_carneiro> com o sistema rodando
<Geese_Howard> prefiro vmware
<eloi_carneiro> a sim o vmware é mais profissional
<eloi_carneiro> mas é mais caro
<eloi_carneiro> bemmm mais caro
<M3r|iM> nada como um Opensource :D sempre
<M3r|iM> KVM Xen rlz
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<M3r|iM> aqui pode postar link né ???
<M3r|iM> nem prestei atenção nisso
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz
<M3r|iM> vlws
<M3r|iM> Há pra escalabilidade o docker promete testei e é bem interessante
<eloi_carneiro> então, mas apenas pra linux
<eloi_carneiro> não é virtualização em container
<eloi_carneiro> é coisa linda de deus
<M3r|iM> ô eloi_carneiro depois tu da uma lida e se puder testa o phpvirtualbox garanto q nao vai se arrepender
<eloi_carneiro> M3r|iM, dá uma olhada no kvm
<M3r|iM> nao parece que já existe uma iniciativa bem avançada de portabilidade dele pra BSD
<M3r|iM> mano
<eloi_carneiro> garanto que vc vai ficar de boca aberta, com o desempenho e recursos
<M3r|iM> já vi
<M3r|iM> :D
<eloi_carneiro> :-(   então tá
<M3r|iM> é massa
<M3r|iM> super massa
<M3r|iM> :D
<M3r|iM> qual o outro que é nativo do linux mano eu ja usei mais nao lembro o nome
<M3r|iM> esse Bi é quase um ERP bigdata é isso eloi_carneiro
<M3r|iM> ?
<eloi_carneiro> opa
<eloi_carneiro> isso foi uma das coisas que o professor falou, o pessoal a cada dia cria um nome novo para BI
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: mas qual parte do BI você viu? infra?
<M3r|iM> acho que é esse kvm mesmo que testei kkk tudo via script shell né
<eloi_carneiro> o pentaho é uma plataforma de BI
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: mas você viu a análise dos dados ou a criaçao dos "analisadores"
<eloi_carneiro> infra, desenvolvimento, deploy
<M3r|iM> to estudando pra tentar ser cientista de dados prof do futuro kkk
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: qual foi o enfoque?
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: entendi
<Geese_Howard> tu viu a parte bruta
<eloi_carneiro> a parte de data warehouse
<Geese_Howard> isso
<M3r|iM> vendo aqui o kvm kk fiquei na duvida aqui agora
<eloi_carneiro> só o data mining que ele não passou
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: é, data mining
<eloi_carneiro> porque disse que só esse tema dá um curso
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: é a parte dourada
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: machine learning, statistics, map reduce
<Geese_Howard> etc
<M3r|iM> como dizem aqui é a mina de ouro o milho da pipoca
<M3r|iM> isso que to tentando aprender :O
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: tem cursos muito bons disso no coursera
<eloi_carneiro> aqui http://www.4linux.com.br/curso/business-intelligence-com-pentaho
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: a maioria usando R
<eloi_carneiro> ele ensinou a montar a infra
<eloi_carneiro> explicou alguns conceitos para escalar
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: mas que bom que sua empresa investe em know how
<eloi_carneiro> porque no inicio é lindo com 10 usuários
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, eloi_carneiro já deram uma sacada na Rstudio???
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: sim
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: facilita muito
<eloi_carneiro> quando a empresa inteira tem gente o negócio fica bravo
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: apesar que meu foco agora não está sendo estatística
<M3r|iM> qual seu foco Geese_Howard
<eloi_carneiro> depois fazer o data warehouse os data mart
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: havia um cliente que o notebook dele tinha 32G de ram
<eloi_carneiro> criação de cubo olap
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: para fazer análises do SAP
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: equação logística
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<eloi_carneiro> e ferramentas de atualização das bases
<M3r|iM> humm
<eloi_carneiro> e gerenciamento dos usuários
<M3r|iM> viram no br-linux o google lancou um algoritmo de compressão sem perdas assim eles dizem
<eloi_carneiro> 32G? depende do tamanho da base e do DW dele
<eloi_carneiro> esses dias me falando que a microsoft tinha lançado uma ferramenta de BI
<eloi_carneiro> fui ver era apenas de dashboard
<eloi_carneiro> e não foi ela quem fez, comprou
<eloi_carneiro> não sei se vcs virão powerbi.com
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: cara, ela tem uma fodástica
<M3r|iM> tipico da M$
<M3r|iM> pow
<M3r|iM> se apoderar
<eloi_carneiro> ta entendendo, cada fornecedor oferece algo e fala que é BI
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: porém eu esqueci o nome dela
<M3r|iM> ô Geese_Howard qual tua formação
<eloi_carneiro> nesse caso é apenas dash
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: engenharia de produção
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: pq?
<M3r|iM> viram que ela que criando os seus próprios firmware de switch e roteadores
<M3r|iM> até ai tudo bem o que vazou é que eles são baseados em Linux
<M3r|iM> O.o
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, curiosidade só mano
<M3r|iM> formado
<M3r|iM> ?
<eloi_carneiro> não vazou, eles quem declararam
<M3r|iM> é isso ai
<Geese_Howard> pra mim assumiram que windows é uma bosta para cargas altas de dados
<M3r|iM> pra mim assumiram desde que declararam que usavam BSD no hotmail mano
<eloi_carneiro> ou que não consegue gerenciar de maneira satisfatória a rede
<Geese_Howard> sem falar no apache para o windows update
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkk
<M3r|iM> sempre tive curiosidade sobre esse curso Geese_Howard tipo ele em TI ??? como fica a interação ou tu veio do mundo de TI e fez Engenharia de produçao???
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: exato, trabalhei 10 anos com TI
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: agora estou no ultimo ano de engenharia
<M3r|iM> WUP tá usando apache really ?
<Geese_Howard> faz tempo
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Geese_Howard> IIS não aguentava
<M3r|iM> hum nao tava ligado nisso por isso que da pra fazer sharing de updates office cache essas paradas q antes nao dava
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: quanto ao curso, não tem muito de TI não
<eloi_carneiro> na boa, quem fica com guerra do que é melhor ou pior somos nós usuários, as empresas querem ganhar dinheiro :D
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: tem programação [como toda engenharia]
<eloi_carneiro> 5 anos de curso?
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, e há então tu já vem de um mundo de TI e uniu os conhecimento né
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: e faz uso de computadores para simulações ou cálculos
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: opa
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: sim, 5
<M3r|iM> humm to querendo fazer engenharia da computação aqui
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: deus te ajude
<M3r|iM> vcs sao donde Geese_Howard eloi_carneiro ???
<M3r|iM> sou de São Luis MA
<Geese_Howard> eu sou de SP
<M3r|iM> kkk tnks
<Geese_Howard> mas estou em outro estado agora
<Geese_Howard> mudei final do ano passado
<Geese_Howard> digamos que me atrasou um bocado essa mudança
<eloi_carneiro> Geese_Howard, qual vai ser o seu TCC? como que funciona no seu curso?
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: meu TCC vai ser na área de otimização
<M3r|iM> nos realmente mandamos no mundo kkk
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: como assim 'funciona o seu curso'?
<eloi_carneiro> tem curso que é artigo
<eloi_carneiro> tem curso que além do artigo tem apresentação do estágio
<Geese_Howard> ah sim, é tcc por aqui mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> e assim por diante
<Geese_Howard> e tem estágio
<Geese_Howard> os dois no ultimo ano
<Geese_Howard> estagio I e II
<Geese_Howard> tcc I e II
<eloi_carneiro> no meu curso, que foi sistemas, o artigo nem deu muito trabalho o que matava era o estágio
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: estágio nada a ver? estágio em outra cidade?
<eloi_carneiro> Geese_Howard, Boa Sorte :D
<eloi_carneiro> não, mas os professores cobravam mais no estagio que no tcc
<eloi_carneiro> tinhamos que fazer tudo, analise (documentação inteira) mais desenvolvimento
<eloi_carneiro> isso tudo sozinho :D
<Geese_Howard> vizinho aqui tá estagiando como gerente de TI
<eloi_carneiro> eu não tive muita dor de cabeça
<Geese_Howard> hueheiheiuheiuhe
<eloi_carneiro> mas tinha gente que ficou pelo caminho
<eloi_carneiro> bravo rsrs
<M3r|iM> vixiii
<M3r|iM> nao me formei mais aqui o estagio era sopa pq já trabalhava na UFMA
<M3r|iM> universidade federal
<eloi_carneiro> em falar na universidade, o coordenador do curso esta montando uma caravana para a Latinoware
<eloi_carneiro> que vai ter em outubro
<eloi_carneiro> alguém vai?
<eloi_carneiro> faz uns 3 anos que não vou, vamos ver se continua boa como antes :D
<eloi_carneiro> eu vou indo T+ a todos
<M3r|iM> Rstudio PRO $ 999 com o dolar a 4.20 kkkk
<M3r|iM> tá loko
<M3r|iM> blz t mais eu nao vou
<Geese_Howard> jisus
<Geese_Howard> to bem de boa com o matlab que comprei por 224U$
<Geese_Howard> ano passado
<M3r|iM> kkk
<Geese_Howard> agora não compro mais nada
<M3r|iM> mais tem ele comuunit,,,
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: tem o que?
<M3r|iM> comunitario
<M3r|iM> tenho preguiça de digitar
<Geese_Howard> nem ferrando
<Geese_Howard> tem versão student
<Geese_Howard> bem mais barata
<Geese_Howard> que foi a que comprei
<Geese_Howard> mas, carinho esse rstudio hein
<M3r|iM> nao mano a comunitaria é Opensource
<Geese_Howard> eu sei
<Geese_Howard> os 999 é o preço do suporte
<M3r|iM> da versão PRO
<Geese_Howard> eu tenho instalado o free aqui
<M3r|iM> mais features
<M3r|iM> assim eu penso
<Geese_Howard> o Pro tem suporte a mais
<Geese_Howard> só isso
<Geese_Howard> só não sei que tipo de suporte
<Geese_Howard> mas por esse preço
<Geese_Howard> devem fazer o trabalho por você
<Geese_Howard> mas, sem o R da microsoft
<Geese_Howard> Rstudio não é nada
<Geese_Howard> hueeuieuheiuhe
<M3r|iM> kkkk tá loko
<M3r|iM> isso paga o curso pra aprender a da o suporte e ainda sobra grana kkkk
<M3r|iM> R é da M$ ???
<Geese_Howard> comprou
<M3r|iM> pergunta noob pq realmente nao sei
<Geese_Howard> recentemente
<Geese_Howard> de tanto sucesso que o R fez
<Geese_Howard> foi lá e créu
<M3r|iM> como mano
<M3r|iM> Introduction to R
<M3r|iM> R is a language and environment for statistical computing and graphics. It is a GNU project
<M3r|iM> GNU sob essa licença
<Geese_Howard> uai, não é por que seja GNU que não tenha dono
<Geese_Howard> alis, GPL
<Geese_Howard> a GPL não restringe quanto a ter dono
<Geese_Howard> só o formato de venda
<Geese_Howard> http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2015/01/23/microsoft-acquire-revolution-analytics-help-customers-find-big-data-value-advanced-statistical-analysis/
<M3r|iM> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/07/microsoft-e-linux-foundation-r-consortium.html
<M3r|iM> é uma únião mano tipo pra normatizar e padronizar
<M3r|iM> Após ter adquirida a empresa Revolution Analytics (que faz forte uso da linguagem), a Microsoft anunciou que está se unindo ao consórcio juntamente a outros membros fundadores como a google, Oracle, HP, Tibcom, RstudioAlteryx para financiar o novo consórcio.
<M3r|iM> masi ela nao é DONA
<Geese_Howard> http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2015/01/revolution-acquired.html
<Geese_Howard> se isso não for DONA, então não sei o que é
<M3r|iM> ela adquiriiu a empresa que mantem o suporte e as versões mano mais ela não pode torna-la closed source tipo se quiser pegar os fontes e fazer um fork perfeitamente legal
<M3r|iM> desde que o credito seja dado ao mantenedor
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: quem disse que ela tornaria closed source
<Geese_Howard> ???
<Geese_Howard> eu não disse isso
<Geese_Howard> só disse que o R é dela
<M3r|iM> inclusive VENDER mano
<M3r|iM> dono vende ela pode vender serviços
<Geese_Howard> o que ela vai fazer no futuro
<M3r|iM> entendi entendi
<Geese_Howard> deus sabe
<Geese_Howard> por hora, dizem que não muda nada
<Geese_Howard> e conseguiram grana para bancar o R project
<M3r|iM> legal:D
<Loce> hey
<Loce> ok, obrigado!
<astroo-> ola
<M3r|iM> ^^
<mrcs> oi,boa noite.
<Loce> boa...
<astroo-> ola
<mrcs> faz favor, como vcs podem imaginar, e sou noob, podem me indicar como instalo um codec?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mrcs> ok, NO problremo.
<M3r|iM> mano tem um faq sobre
<M3r|iM> sabe dizer qual  o codec tá faltando
<astroo-> saiu
<M3r|iM> astroo-, tu ta em todas mano kkk
<astroo-> quase
<hggdh> M3r|iM: será difícil tirar o R do GPL. Mesmo um fork é obrigado a manter o GPL
<M3r|iM> sim sim isso que disse :D tnks hggdh
<M3r|iM> um off-topic porque o povo usa facebook um dia usando mirc produzi mais e tive acesso a pessoas bem mais prestativas do que 1 mes de facebook
<M3r|iM> nao entendo como o povo valoriza certos serviços e não o usam de forma construtiva
<hggdh> <shrug/> a cada um o seu
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<vvH1p|a5h> Eu estou tentando usar esse comando:  sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin rm -rf ~/.skype     E recebo a mensagem: E: Opção de linha de comando 'r' [de -rf] é desconhecida. O que eu faço para remover o programa e as configurações nesse caso?
<hggdh> vvH1p|a5h: estás a misturar dois comandos diferentes, apt-get e rm.
<hggdh> vvH1p|a5h: tente: sudo apt-get remote skype skype-bin; rm -rf ~/.skype
 * oliverio bom dia
<ss22> bom dia
<ss22> gente 20gb para a / é pouco ou é o comum? 15.04
<shallwe> bom dia sexta feira )
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> legal seria se voltasse como antigamente, que as pessoas iam dormir cedo e acordavam quando o sol raiava kkk
<shallwe> um dia tinha um manolo falando sobre como rodar jogos no linux, fica a dica: https://blog.openmandriva.org/en/2015/09/gaming-new-arrivals-more-to-come/
<shallwe> tem até como otimizar o wine
<shallwe> e galera http://semanadolinux.com.br/ todas as palestras online gratis!
<shallwe> estou esperando a do inkscape :)
<liberie> shallwe: eu faço isso pelo menos 3 vezes na semana
<denisbr> shallwe o/
<liberie> dormir cedo e acordar 5am
<liberie> a produtividade e bem melhor neste horario sem reunioes chatas e afins
<liberie> isso deixo para depois das 10 , 11 AM
<denisbr> shallwe: você conseguiu fazer a inscrição no evento?
<shallwe> liberie: verdade kkk, o dia parece que não acaba nunca e fica bem longo pra fazer tudo que precisa, as vezes as 17h estou pronto com tudo e rendeu um monte o dia
<shallwe> denisbr: deixa eu ver
<shallwe> denisbr: cara pior! está dando erro
<shallwe> estranho antes estava funcionando
<shallwe> vixi até ao enviar contato kkkk a coisa ta feia, deve ser erro no servidor algo assim
<denisbr> shallwe: sim, deve ter dado algum problema lá. Vou tentar mais tarde novamente.
<elisboa> bom dia
<skate_forever> dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<sam_____> Preciso de ajuda para logar
<sam_____> Nunca utilizei ubuntu, estou no painel de login
<mirqui> é só digitar a senha
<sam_____> digitei a senha
<mirqui> da enter
<sam_____> Fica apenas com meu nome@root
<sam_____> root@ubuntu
<sam_____> Após o login
<mirqui> digita asenha e dá enter
<mirqui> vc está em modo texto?
<sam_____> aham
<sam_____> sim
<sam_____> digitei lógica e senha
<mirqui> então não sei disto
<mirqui> mas deve ser que nem o modo gráfico
<sam_____> Não estou conseguindo entra em modo grafico
<mirqui> tenta alguém mais avançado
<sam_____> Obrigado pela ajuda
<IAKA> qual versão?
<sam_____> ultima
<sam_____> Ubuntu server
<IAKA> primeira vez que usa linux?
<sam_____> Não usava debian
<IAKA> ubuntu ou coisa do tipo
<qbonitoAvestruz> 14.04 LTS / 15.04 no LST
<mirqui> deu alguma mensagem de erro?
<IAKA> voce atualizou e deu erro ou instalou agora?
<sam_____> Não
<sam_____>  Esta faltando algo apenas
<IAKA> Sim...
<sam_____> Tipo estou em modo texto
<IAKA> tentou reiniciar?
<sam_____> digitei a senha e login
<IAKA> Descartando as coisas primeiro
<sam_____> Sim já reiniciei
<IAKA> pinga pra ver se está conectado na internet
<sam_____> aí após digitar login eu fico em
<IAKA> se tiver tenta instalar algum ambiente gráfico
<sam_____> root@ubuntu:
<IAKA> tenta o que te falei primeiro
<sam_____> Obrigado pela ajuda
<IAKA> as vezes algum pacote não foi instalado corretamente
<IAKA> faz assim
<IAKA> se não funcionar volta que eu ajudo
<sam_____> ok
<IAKA> Não sou ultra mega bogas mas acho que consigo ajudar
<sam_____> valew
<IAKA> saiu porque?
<IAKA> aff
<IAKA> bele
<Geese_Howard> se for ubuntu server, não tem X mesmo
<Geese_Howard> por motivos óbvios
<IAKA> sim, mas sei la... O cara não sabe disso e instalou agora é resolver isso
<mirqui> quais são as novas :)?
<IAKA> hehehe
<Geese_Howard> é, nada de novo
<mirqui> ahaha normal :)
<hggdh> bem, este é o significado de SNAFU
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: cuma?
<mirqui> que é isso?
<Elfon> Bom dia!
<Elfon> HOJE É SEXTA!
<mirqui> blza :)
<hggdh> SNAFU -- Situation Normal, All F... Up
<IAKA> isso foi bem do nada...
<IAKA> hehehe
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: make sense
<IAKA> mas valeu pela cultura adicionada
<Godoy> alguém pode me ajuda a logar no Ubuntu server
<mirqui> ahaha melhor que situação waf
<IAKA> eita...
<IAKA> não inicia é isso?
<Godoy> aim
<IAKA> oi?
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkk
<IAKA> sim*?
<Godoy> sim
<IAKA> hahaha
<IAKA> bizarro
<IAKA> só pegunta pessoal: alguem trabalha ai com python?
<mirqui> godoy , olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=como%20se%20inicia%20o%20ubuntu%20server
<Geese_Howard> IAKA: melhor #python-br
<IAKA> valeu
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: 08:55 < kanazuchi> alguem pode pedir pro hgg tirar meu mute do buntu beérre
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: não. Se ele quizer, pode falar diretamente comigo.
<Geese_Howard> oook
<hggdh> brb
<MAXCIEL> ola alguem ai poderia me informar um tutoria para montar um servidor de rsyslog no ubutu serve 15.04
<MAXCIEL> ?
<AsFelix> MAXCIEL: http://bit.ly/1iAgrAl
<Saulo-> Bom dia a todos :)
<barna> tarde
<qbonitoAvestruz> barna: Boa tarde :)
<Zenk_BR> Boa tarde
<Zenk_BR> Pessoal, preciso converter .dav em qualquer extensão de vídeo por linha de comando, alguém teria alguma solução?
<Zenk_BR> quando vejo as propriedades dele pelo ffmpeg consta que o arquivo não tem audio, porém, quando uso o conversor dele funciona normalmente
<barna> Zenk_BR, nunca vi essa estensão, ja te passo uns comandos
<Zenk_BR> Barna, é uma extensão usada por circuitos de segurança
<Zenk_BR> dvr standalone
<Zenk_BR> p/ câmeras
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Zenk_BR> BOa Mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Zenk_BR> tudo ótimo e por ai?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<barna> voltando.....
<Zenk_BR> as novas....tenho um desafio bom
<mirqui> blza :)
<Zenk_BR> converster .dav p/ qlqr extensão de video, mas somente por linha de comando
<mirqui> opa , :)
<barna> Zenk_BR, vc ta com o ffmpeg instalado ai?
<Zenk_BR> converter*
<Zenk_BR> tenho sim Barna
<mirqui> entendo nada ahaha
<barna> e o avconv?
<mirqui> mas pq vc não usa parte gráfica?
<Zenk_BR> nunca ouvi falar
<Zenk_BR> mirqui, preciso automatizar o processo, o software que faz a conversão não me permite isso
<Zenk_BR> vou instalar o avconv
<mirqui> vc trabalha com som , remixer e afins?
<Zenk_BR> não, trabalho com videos
<barna> eu tenho uma centena de linhas salvas aki pra mil tipos de conversão (ps, eu trabalho com video, converto todo santo dia)
<Zenk_BR> barna, então vc vai me salvar, porque tenho outras dúvidas também em relação a video
<Zenk_BR> kkkkkk
<Zenk_BR> vou trocar a estação de trabalho, só um instante, volto em 2 min
<barna> for f in *.MOV; do avconv -i "$f" -c:v libx264 "${f%.MOV}.mp4"; done    esse comando pega todos os .MOV de uma pasta e transforma em .mp4 (atensão aos maiusculos e minusculos)
<Marcello_BR> Voltei
<barna> zenk_br?
<Marcello_BR> isso
<Marcello_BR> hahaha
<barna> hehehehehehe
<Marcello_BR> quando não vai zenk, ele entra como marcello
<Marcello_BR> loucura
<Marcello_BR> avconv né?
<barna> kra tenho uma centena de comandos aki, q pode converter tamanho, bitrate, frame rate, codec, converte arquivos em subpastas etc....
<barna> qual a sua necessidade?
<Marcello_BR> .dav p/ qualquer extensão
<barna> eu to usando o avconv pra converter e o ffmpeg pra concat
<barna> .dav eu nunca testei mas acredito q funcione
<Marcello_BR> tenho o link de um arquivo aqui
<Marcello_BR> quer testar ai?
<barna>  avconv -i "nomedoarquivo.estençao -c:v libx264 nome-novo.mp4
<Marcello_BR> instalo o avconv com libfdk ou libx264 ?
<barna> eu uso o libx264
<Marcello_BR> blz
<barna> Marcello_BR, rolou ai?
<Marcello_BR> to instalando ainda
<Marcello_BR> seguindo os passos de um tutorial aqui rsrs
<Marcello_BR> terminando
<Marcello_BR> vou testar
<Marcello_BR> erros
<Marcello_BR> barna_ nada feito rs
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x290c040] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
<Marcello_BR> Input #0, h264, from 'input.Dav':
<Marcello_BR>   Duration: N/A, bitrate: N/A
<Marcello_BR>     Stream #0:0: Video: h264 (Baseline)
<Marcello_BR>       yuv420p, 704x480
<Marcello_BR>       25 fps, 25 tbn
<Marcello_BR> At least one output file must be specified
<Marcello_BR> são as propriedades dele
<barna_> qual o comando q vc aplicou?
<Marcello_BR> avconv -i input.Dav
<barna_> vai dar erro mesmo
<barna_> avconv -i input.DAv  -c:v libx264 input.mp4
<barna_> avconv -i input.Dav -c:v libx264 input.mp4
<Marcello_BR> esse comando eu dei, e deu erro
<Marcello_BR> esse segundo comando, foi p/ ver as propriedades do arquivo
<Marcello_BR> olha os erros:
<Marcello_BR> [fps @ 0x2ceeda0] Discarding initial frame(s) with no timestamp.
<Marcello_BR>     Last message repeated 154 times
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2d75800] Changing field mode (3 -> 3) between slices is not allowed
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2d75800] decode_slice_header error
<Marcello_BR> Discarding initial frame(s) with no timestamp.
<Marcello_BR> [fps @ 0x2ceeda0] Discarding initial frame(s) with no timestamp.
<Marcello_BR>     Last message repeated 571 times
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2d71080] A non-intra slice in an IDR NAL unit.
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2d71080] decode_slice_header error
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2d75800] data partitioning is not implemented. Update your Libav version to the newest one from Git. If the problem still occurs, it means that your file has a feature which has not been implemented.
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2d75800] If you want to help, upload a sample of this file to ftp://upload.libav.org/incoming/ and contact the libav-devel mailing list.
<Marcello_BR> Error while decoding stream #0:0
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2ce9700] corrupted macroblock 7 0 (total_coeff=-1)
<Marcello_BR> [h264 @ 0x2ce9700] error while decoding MB 7 0
<barna_> Marcello_BR, pastebin!
<AsFelix> Marcello_BR: quando for assim, use o pastebin
<barna_> Marcello_BR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<barna_> Marcello_BR, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/pastebinit
<Marcello_BR> opa, desculpa
<Marcello_BR> não conhecia..
<barna_> manda de novo por pastebin pq ler aki é muito ruim
<barna_> Marcello_BR, me manda o link q vc falow do arquivo .dav pra mim testar aki, provavelmente vai ter q conter informações de codec, bitrate e frame rate
<Marcello_BR> http://pastebin.com/4xAWqZnJ
<Marcello_BR> video http://www.datafilehost.com/d/e7459942
<barna_> baixando e lendo
<Marcello_BR> ok, obrigado Barna...e desculpe os comandos por aqui...não conhecia o pastebin
<M3r|iM> boa tarde em falar nisso vi no wiki o link pra adicionar o pastebin ao meu cliente mirc mais o meu sistema nao ta resolvendo o endereço do script mudou??
<barna_> Marcello_BR, tenta esse ffmpeg -y -i input.Dav -vcodec libx264 -crf 24 input.mp4
<M3r|iM> obg
<barna_> M3r|iM, ixi, sei não
<Marcello_BR> esse eu já usei barna_ . Ele gera o arquivo, aparecem alguns erros, e fica sem som
<barna_> M3r|iM, pelo q li lá ta tudo ok, mas não testei
<barna_> Marcello_BR, eu numa maquina sem som aki.
<barna_> vou pegar um fone de ouvido ali
<Marcello_BR> tudo bem, rapaz se vc conseguir me ajudar nessa, te mando uma caixa de cerveja por correio
<Marcello_BR> kkkkkk
<Marcello_BR> opa, qual sua idade? rsrs
<M3r|iM> nunca que chega correios em greve kkkkk
<rogerbip> E o frete daria para comprar outra caixa! :-D
<barna_> :D:D:D:D
<barna_> to lendo um tanto aki
<barna_> 34
<M3r|iM> Marcello_BR, script usando for
<M3r|iM> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32193878/shell-script-using-ffmpeg-convert-to-mp4-results-in-new-video-with-mp4-extensio
<M3r|iM> converte tudo dentro da pasta pra mp4
<Marcello_BR> hahaha
<Marcello_BR> opa, vamos ver esse
<barna_> Marcello_BR, como q faz pra dar play num arquivo .dav?
<Marcello_BR> barna_ existe um aplicativo chamado Intelbras Media Player
<Marcello_BR> ele lê e converte...
<barna_> pra ubuntu?
<M3r|iM> official FFMPEG https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBwQFjAAahUKEwi1odX81pLIAhXEh5AKHa5PA0Q&url=https%3A%2F%2Fffmpeg.org%2Fpipermail%2Fffmpeg-user%2F2013-August%2F017128.html&usg=AFQjCNG9ZQpl9cXqGmI1wi4SPU5qPIa_0A&bvm=bv.103627116,d.Y2I
<M3r|iM> caramba perdao
<Marcello_BR> M3r|iM, segundo esse script, o comando usado é:  ffmpeg -i arquivo.extensao  arquivo.mp4
<Marcello_BR> já tentei esse comando tbm
<Marcello_BR> barna_ esse programa tem somente p/ windows se não me engano "/
<barna_> :(
<Marcello_BR> desafio msm hahahaha
<barna_> Marcello_BR, vc trabalha com sistema de segurança?
<Marcello_BR> nem pelo windows consegui
<Marcello_BR> sim e não rsrs
<Marcello_BR> na verdade trabalho com meu irmão instalando circuitos de TV, mas trabalho em uma empresa de publicidade
<Marcello_BR> esse pedido da conversão, foi algo bem fora do comum
<barna_> Marcello_BR, depois vou te pedir umas ajudas tb.
<barna_> hehehehehehehe
<Marcello_BR> foi ter o maior prazer em ajudar kkkkkk
<barna_> Marcello_BR, vc tem ideia do codec usado pra gerar esse arquivo? .dav
<Marcello_BR> então, tudo que sei é o que o comando me retorna
<Marcello_BR> parece que ele é um arquvo yuv, li que é bruto de vídeo
<Marcello_BR> MAS, em todo caso, o programa da intelbras consegue converter numa boa
<Marcello_BR> então de alguma forma ele tem audio kkkk
<barna_> Marcello_BR, tem q ser por linhas de comando? obrigatoriamente?
<Marcello_BR> sim, pq preciso automatizar
<Marcello_BR> tentei usar o programa por linha de comando no windows, e ele não da suporte
<M3r|iM> converte online mano sempre tem
<M3r|iM> coloca converter videos online sempre faço isso e tenho sucesos
<M3r|iM> sucesso, outra coisa esses sistemas embargados geralmente mudam as extensoes mais nao a compressao já tenou somente renomear e por num vlc da vida
<Marcello_BR> já sim
<M3r|iM> tipo mv video.dat para video.mp4 -> vlc video.mp4
<Marcello_BR> não tentei no vlc
<Marcello_BR> tentei em outros programas, e não deu certo
<Marcello_BR> deixa eu tentar isso aqui
<M3r|iM> vlc é o top dos TOPS e multi SO
<M3r|iM> acho que achei a solution ^^
<M3r|iM> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15778774/using-ffmpeg-to-losslessly-convert-yuv-to-another-format-for-editing-in-adobe-pr
<M3r|iM> ele diz pra justamente converter via ffmpeg o file.yuv para mp4
<M3r|iM> tá la a linhade comando
<M3r|iM> stackoverflow é o que há o google das solucoes :D
<M3r|iM> e ainda ensina o procedimento inverso mp4 to yuv
<M3r|iM> diz se ajudou q quero postar no face
<Marcello_BR> opa!
<Marcello_BR> vamos lá
<Marcello_BR> bom, tenho uma noticia boa e uma ruim
<Marcello_BR> hahahaha
<barna_> diga-as
<Marcello_BR> a boa: deu um erro diferente
<Marcello_BR> a ruim: agora não tem audio e a imagem ta toda xuviscada
<Marcello_BR> hahahahahaa
<Marcello_BR> vou diminuir o tamanho
<barna_> eu to testando X mil comandos, só o audio q num ta saindo
<M3r|iM> eu nao to testando nad a
<toter> Marcello_BR: Estou entrando na conversa agora... Se não for muito incômodo, vc. poderia me explicar brevemente o que vc. está tentando fazer?
<M3r|iM> uhauhha o tamanho do arquivo é gigante pode ser upado pra eu testar ou é algo privado???
<Marcello_BR> posso postar sim
<Marcello_BR> aproveitando o pedido do toter, vou falar mais um detalhe
<M3r|iM> esse entrelaçamento é configuracao de parametros no ffmpeg
<M3r|iM> resolucao tenta mudar
<M3r|iM> posta e mand link
<Marcello_BR> toter, boa tarde. Estou tentando converter um arquivo .dav em qualquer outra extenção de video, mas somente por linha de comando. Pois preciso automatizar o processo
<M3r|iM> ai
<Marcello_BR> tenho 2 arquivos de video. um pequeno de 1 minuto q estou usando p/ testes rápidos, e tenho um maior de 20 min
<toter> Marcello_BR: Entendo... Se pudermos ter acesso ao vídeo...
<Marcello_BR> quando tento fazer no de 20 min, da uma porrada de erro kkkkk. e a imagem fica cinza após um tempo
<Marcello_BR> claro, vou por os 2 links
<M3r|iM> no de 1 min funciona??w
<Marcello_BR> no de 1min, consigo ver o video completo, mas também fica sem audio
<Marcello_BR> arquivo menos: http://www.datafilehost.com/d/e7459942
<Marcello_BR> menor*
<Marcello_BR> arquivo maior: http://www.datafilehost.com/d/c6399c3d
<Elfon> Marcello_BR: tentou com ffmeg? funcionou?
<barna_> todos os testes da erro no audio
<Marcello_BR> tentei sim Elfon, esse último comando deixou a imagem fora de sintonia..toda xuviscada
<Elfon> caraca
<M3r|iM> testar aqui
<M3r|iM> bjos
<M3r|iM> kkk
<Marcello_BR> kkkkkkk
<Marcello_BR> já to no 4º dia seguido
<barna_> Marcello_BR, tem absoluta certeza q esse arquivo tem audio?
<Marcello_BR> sim!
<M3r|iM> no comando do stack tem um parametro -preset ultrafast tentou por veryslow
<M3r|iM> ???
<Marcello_BR> colocando no intelbras media player roda normalmente
<Marcello_BR> não...tentaria agora
<M3r|iM> já viu na documentacao do intelbras quias codecs ele usa
<M3r|iM> isso importa
<M3r|iM> mano
<barna_> mudei de tatica, pq o video ta de boa, to tentando extrair o audio dele e nada......
<Marcello_BR> eles não me passam nada
<Marcello_BR> já liguei p o suporte deles
<barna_> D+ M3r|iM
<Marcello_BR> vou ligar novamente
<Web10> bom dia  necesito precisa ajuda
<M3r|iM> bando de FDP por isso sou fã de Richard Stalmman
<M3r|iM> stallman*
<M3r|iM> diz ai Web10
<Marcello_BR> erro tbm m3r|im http://pastebin.com/mCSfjUTm
<Web10> M3r|iM,  Preciso de ajuda ip
<M3r|iM> mano é DAV ou DAT kk tu q renomeou w???
<M3r|iM> sim qual a duvida
<M3r|iM> ?
<Marcello_BR> não, é Dav mesmo
<M3r|iM> Web10,
<Marcello_BR> hahahaha
<Web10> M3r|iM,  Eu sou novato precisa de ajuda ip
<Web10> :(
<barna_> Web10, não temos bola de cristal, se vc não falar o q precisa não poderemos te ajudar!
<vexter> Web10 ?!?
<M3r|iM> queres um conselho mano
<M3r|iM> ???
<M3r|iM> mactimes,
<M3r|iM> opa sorry
<M3r|iM> Marcello_BR,
<Marcello_BR> oi
<M3r|iM> se eu fosse vossa pessoa
<Web10> Estou caras novato como me como a mudança de ip
<M3r|iM> converteria usando algum software primeiro. Só pra saber se esse video vai de boa pra mp4 certo depois disso garimpava por fazer via shell
<barna_> Web10, de onde vc é?
<M3r|iM> exemplo
<Web10> é justo que eu preciso para me ajudar
<Web10> barna_,  chile
<M3r|iM> http://www.idealshare.net/video-converter/convert-dav-to-avi-mp4-mpg.html
<Marcello_BR> ele converte p/ avi
<M3r|iM> acredito que DAT e DAV sao diferente nao sou tecnico de som mais eu acho
<barna_> Web10, ok, precisa mudar o ip do que?
<M3r|iM> Web10, are you from ??? man
<barna_> Web10, talvez o canal #ubuntu-es seja mais facil para voce
<Web10> Ajuda especificar sobre como mover ip
<barna_> <Web10> barna_,  chile
<Web10> barna_,  sim
<Marcello_BR> vou p/ o windows tentar esse video converter
<Marcello_BR> querem um exemplo de arquivo convertido?
<M3r|iM> pode ser
<Marcello_BR> posso mandar uma foto com as dll's que tem dentro da pasta do conversor tbm
<Web10> Eu fui a ninguém canal espanhol
<barna_> tem 46 membros online, ninguem respondeu?
<M3r|iM> olhai ai marcelo como uma letra pode mudar a abordagem de uma solucao
<M3r|iM> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fileextensions/f/dat-file.htm
<M3r|iM> http://www.openthefile.net/extension/dav
<Web10> barna_,  ninguém me respondeu
<barna_> Web10, ok, escreve em espanhol que fica mais facil pra mim entender. falo espanhol mas não sei escrever.
<barna_> Web10, voce quer mudar o ip do seu computador, roteador, servidor, internet ou o que?
<Web10> barna_,  lo que necesito realmente que me ayuden como cambiar las ip por favor
<Web10> soy novato en este mundo de linux
<Marcello_BR> ele quer trocar ip
<Marcello_BR> m3r|im, mas meu arquivo é .dav e não .dat
<Web10> y veo sus ip que do muy loco
<Web10> dilculpen que sea tan novato  :(
<barna_> Web10, Seja Bem Vindo ao mundo do Software Livre.
<barna_> Web10, não tem problema se novato, todos fomos novatos um dia.
<Web10> barna_,  asi es  viendo este mundo  de linux
<Web10> para poder expresarme :)
<Web10> pero necesito mucho  que aprender
<Web10> pero  lo que necesito ahora es como cambiar las ip en mi pc
<barna_> Web10, agora preciso entender o ip do que voce quer cabiar
<Web10> asi es
<M3r|iM> Web10, -> Bienvinedo
<Web10> M3r|iM,  gracias
<Marcello_BR> link com imagem da pasta do conversor
<Marcello_BR> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/conversor0.php
<M3r|iM> sim man mais vc no inicio disse dat nao ou eu entendi errado
<M3r|iM> kk se entendi sorry
<Marcello_BR> kkkkkkk...se eu disse dat me perdoa =x
<Marcello_BR> to ligando p/ a intelbras
<Marcello_BR> alguma outra pergunta além do codec?
<Web10> barna_,   ya que ustedes son una gran comunidad  y yo necesito un poco  de sus enseñansas  pero mi primer paso  seria aprender a cambiar las ip
<toter> uau... no site da intelbras está escrito "converção" com cedilha... uau...
<toter> Coitada da nossa língua portuguesa
<barna_> Marcello_BR, vi um acc e mp3 lá, tentei com os 2 aki e não deu certo
<mozart_> Gimp fecha imediatamente quando uso a ferramenta texto. Abro um documento e seleciono a text tool. Quando tento utilizá-la, o gimp crash. Utilizo Xubuntu 14.04.3 e tenho o  gimp 2.8.10 instalado. Já tentei a versão 2.8.14 do PPA do Otto, mas acontece a mesma coisa. Estou precisando resolver isso e não encontrei nada sobre isso até agora. Há meses tenho esse problema aqui. Reinstalei o Xubuntu e continua. No terminal aparece isso depois que o gimp
<mozart_> fecha:
<mozart_> (script-fu:4167): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<mozart_> Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<mozart_>  Por favor, alguém pode ajudar?
<M3r|iM> Web10, --> http://www.infor.es/LuCAS 	Projeto Lucas - informações do Linux em espanhol
<Web10> M3r|iM,  muchas gracias
<barna_> Web10, não entendo sua dificuldade, pois o ip 99% das vezes é fornecido pelo dhcp do servidor/roteador.
<Web10> estare por aqui mas seguido
<M3r|iM> qual linux tá a usar
<Web10> ubuntu
<barna_> mozart_, estou com o mesmo problema que vc.
<toter> Web10: #ubuntu-es
<Web10> toter,  vengo de ahi nadie me responde
<M3r|iM> mozart_, --> memória w????
<Web10> :(
<M3r|iM> mozart_, ---> já tentou antes de fazer update downgrade excluir a pasta .gimp do teu Home????
<M3r|iM> Web10, ---> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2770346/Cambiar-IP-en-Linux-Desde-Consola-Facil.html
<Web10> M3r|iM,  gracias :) lo estare molestando mas seguido jajaja :)
<M3r|iM> mozart_, ---> me diz uma coisa versao do ubuntu tema é o default ou fez alguma alteracao
<toter> Marcello_BR: Quantos vídeos deste formato vc. precisa converter?
<M3r|iM> Marcello_BR,  --- tentando aqui mano
<mozart_> Ainda bem encontrei alguém com o mesmo problema! A máquina tem 8GB de memória.
<Marcello_BR> toter, são 12 dvrs de 4 canais cada, 24 horas
<Marcello_BR> kkkkkkk
<mozart_> Já tentei excluir aim a pasta. mas quando configuro o gimp a meu modo esse problema reparece.
<Marcello_BR> m3rl|im, to indo em outra sala com windows, testar o programa q vc mandou...na verdade ver se ele funciona por linha de comando
<toter> Marcello_BR: Fiz uns testes aqui no ffmpeg e no mencoder...  A minha opinião é a seguinte: Este formato de vídeo é simplesmente um lixo
<M3r|iM> nao é quantidade de memória em alguns foruns dizem que é a forma como faz a chamada ao gtk e dependendo do tema pode ocorrer isos
<mozart_> E é pior ainda quando utilizo minhas mesas digitalizadoras-  uma Wacom intuos e outra Huion H610.
<Marcello_BR> toter, ele é não é um formado de qualidade. é usado p/ dvrs
<M3r|iM> entao recomendam o tema padrao a exclusao das pastas gimp do usuário home
<M3r|iM> e o problema se mostra no LXDE Lubuntu e xubuntu
<toter> usando o intelbras media player... Player supostamente oficial... A conversão final saiu com o áudio fora de sincronia
<Marcello_BR> aqui ele sai normal O.o
<M3r|iM> já tentou excluir e usar o gimp da forma que ele inicia sem personalizar nada nele só pra testar p
<M3r|iM> ?
<Marcello_BR> antigamente os clientes reclamavam disso mesmo, mas atualizaram o player recentemente
<mozart_> O tema que estou usando não é o default
<toter> Fiz o download do player no site http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/monitoramento/softwares-aplicativos/intelbras-media-player
<toter> O vídeo roda corretamente...
<mozart_> mas já testei isso também. Nada adianta!
<toter> O vídeo após a conversão para AVI saiu com o áudio fora de sincronia
<mozart_> ou seja, já voltei ao tema default
<toter> Se nem o player oficial consegue converter corretamente o vídeo, imagina o ffmpeg ou o mencoder :(
<M3r|iM> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=665686
<M3r|iM> Aparentemente ele ocorre em conjunto com o GNOME 3 (o que deve incluir o Unity ou com outros DEs GTK+). Em um dos comentários, um usuário diz que ao rodar o GIMP com o KDE ou no Windows, a falha não ocorre.
<M3r|iM> Quanto à 2ª falha, essa realmente não tenho a menor ideia...
<M3r|iM> lê ai emcima mozart_
<Marcello_BR> msm que convertesse com audio atrasado, ja ajudaria
<Marcello_BR> vou procurar outros dvrs que gravem em outro formato
<mozart_> Estou vendo aqui
<toter> Entendo... O player da intelbras converteu o vídeo... Mas vc. está procurando algo na linha de comando para automatizar...
<M3r|iM> tá usando oxygen-gtk
<M3r|iM> rapaz esse oxugen-gtk é uma bosta da bug diretooo
<toter> Infelizmente o ffmpeg e o mencoder, de acordo com alguns testes básicos que fiz aqui, falharam
<M3r|iM> mozart_, -> nesse post marcaram como solved
<M3r|iM> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=178404
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: já procurou nos gringos se o bug já foi reportado?
<toter> Será que seria possível fazer o download de algum programa para Windows que automatize esta tarefa na interface gráfica mesmo?
<toter> não tenho muita experiência com o Windows
<M3r|iM> foi reportado já Geese_Howard  esse link é das gringas
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: qua link?
<toter> No Mac OSX tem o Automator... Com ele é possível automatizar muitas tarefas na interface gráfica... Do Mac :/
<M3r|iM> Should be fixed "soon." Upstream: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331879
<M3r|iM> You can downgrade oxygen-gtk2 in the meantime.
<toter> Existe algo similar para o Windows?
<Geese_Howard> se já foi reportado, é aguardar correção
<M3r|iM> do kde mais acho q ajuda por o report de crash tem as mesmas caracteristiacs
<Marcello_BR> toter, como eu poderia automatizar msm com interface grafica?
<toter> Marcello_BR: Pois é... Também preciso me informar melhor...
<toter> Talvez seria a única solução, pois esse formato de vídeo .dav é muito obscuro...
<Marcello_BR> toter, peguei um outro dhavi, ele tbm converte
<Marcello_BR> e não é da intelbras
<toter> Possível solução: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/five-apps/five-apps-for-task-automation/
<Marcello_BR> seria bom se tivesse algum desses q aceitasse linhas de comando
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: vi... gtk/gnome é toscão mesmo
<M3r|iM> mozart_, -> I wanted to upgrade my gimp to 2.6.10 and had to upgrade gtk to latest -2.20 i guess- for sake of meeting dependencies. After compiling and installing all, gimp segfaulted every time when file dialog is woked rendering it completely useless. Can not open a file. Can not save a file.
<Marcello_BR> ja usei o autoit p/ outro processo
<M3r|iM> por isso uso Enligntenment Geese_Howard
<Marcello_BR> vou pensar, mas acho q ele n resolveria
<Marcello_BR> (acho"
<Marcello_BR> vou usar um aplicativo na outra sala, só um momento
<Geese_Howard> Marcello_BR: tá usando qual linha? 1.0 ou 0.19?
<Geese_Howard> ops
<M3r|iM> cara minha net ta uma bosta ate agora pra baixar 7mb
<M3r|iM> tvn lixo
<mozart_> Pessoal, eu dei uma olhada no link aí acima, mas embora tenha algumas coisas parecidas no erro, o bug , em si não me parece o mesmo.
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: então reporta exatamente o seu
<toter> Marcello_BR: Creio que um desses dois conversores para Windows aceite automatização usando o AutoIT ou similar
<mozart_> É. Vou fazer isso.
<M3r|iM> ok
<mozart_> De qualquer forma, obrigado aí, a todos.
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: problemas relacionados a configurações a gente até pode ajudar, mas problemas relacionados a execução, SegFault, etc, tem que ser direto com desenvolvedores/mantenedores
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: sacou?
<M3r|iM> mozart_, manda linha de erro novamente please
<mozart_> (script-fu:4167): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<mozart_> Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<Geese_Howard> esse é o problema de sistema traduzido
<Geese_Howard> na hora de reportar bugs deste tipo tem que retraduzir
<mozart_> Sim. Entendi. Mas aí tem que abrir bug no bugzilla mesmo e especificar que ocorre mais fortemente no Xubuntu, não é?
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: de o maior quantidade de detalhes possíveis
<mozart_> Porque tenho instalado também o Gnome Ubuntu e, com o mouse é possível utilizar a ferramenta
<mozart_> mas com qualquer uma das mesas digitalizadoras não. Dá um problema parecido. Congela o gimp e depois fecha sozinho.
<M3r|iM> tu tá usando xubuntu ???
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: quanto mais detalhes, maior probabilidade de resolverem
<M3r|iM> mais me diz mozart_ teu sistema qual é???
<mozart_> desculpe, segue a menssagem em Inglês: (script-fu: 3241): WARNING ** LibGimpBase-: script-fu: gimp_wire_read (): error
<mozart_> Segmentation fault (core of the recorded image)
<toter> Marcello_BR: Vou mandar um e-mail para a Intelbrás, acusando-os de ter estuprado a nossa querida Língua Portuguesa... "Converção" com c cedilha no site http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/monitoramento/softwares-aplicativos/intelbras-media-player
<mozart_> Isso: Xubuntu 14.04.3
<mozart_> Mas também tenho o problema com o Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.3, só que aí, só acontece quando tento usar a text tool com a mesa gráfica.
<M3r|iM> sinistro o meu ffmpeg tá dizendo que nao tem canal de audio
<M3r|iM> Input #0, h264, from 'input.Dav':
<M3r|iM>   Duration: N/A, bitrate: N/A
<M3r|iM>     Stream #0:0: Video: h264 (Baseline), yuv420p, 704x480, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 1200k tbn, 50 tbc
<M3r|iM> Output #0, ogg, to 'audiofile.ogg':
<M3r|iM> Output file #0 does not contain any stream
<M3r|iM> olha ai Marcello_BR --> acho que tu consegue criar um batch pra isso
<M3r|iM> http://www.bahamassecurity.com/cctvforum/forum_posts.asp?TID=499
<Marcello_BR> hahahaha
<Marcello_BR> desculpa pessoal, voltei, estava testando em outra sala
<Marcello_BR> então, vamos lá...
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: sugir então abrir dois bugs mesmo que sejam o mesmo erro
<M3r|iM> parece que ele usa o ffmpeg no windows nao li direito kk
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: já que para ver o erro em loquo é necessário a reprodução
<Marcello_BR> em último caso vou fazer um autoit beeeem bolado, porque são vários arquivos direto
<Geese_Howard> mozart_: por vezes
<Marcello_BR> e ninguém pode usar o computador
<Marcello_BR> m3rl|im, realmente, o ffmpeg não reconhece canal de audio msm
<Marcello_BR> então, tem essa forma ai do bahamassecurity mesmo, mas só dá p fazer download desse programa sendo usuário premium
<Marcello_BR> e não tem mais como fazer cadastro kkkkkk
<Marcello_BR> eu uso ffmpeg no windows e no loinux
<Marcello_BR> linux*
<barna_> Marcello_BR, vc descubrio o codec de audio?
<Marcello_BR> to esperando ser atendido
<Marcello_BR> ate agora!!!!!!
<Marcello_BR> atenderam
<barna_> kra tentei com avconv e ffmpeg, todos os codecs de audio q cachei, nada!
<Marcello_BR> ele foi verificar com o suporte de TI
<Marcello_BR> to com dor de cabeça ja rs
<M3r|iM> Marcello_BR, uma noticia boa e uma ruim consegui converter o video usando o ffmpeg porem pra avi e sem áudio porém creio que seja falta de parametro no comando
<M3r|iM> tenta ai
<M3r|iM> via ffmpeg
<M3r|iM>  ffmpeg -i input.Dav -vcodec libx264
<M3r|iM>  -crf 24 output.avi
<M3r|iM> calma mano
<M3r|iM> kkk
<M3r|iM> sempre tem uma solução nem q seja tocar fogo em tudo
<M3r|iM> hauhuauhaa
<Marcello_BR> hahahahaha
<Marcello_BR> vou passar 1 semana arrumando o autoit p/ ficar bom
<Marcello_BR> cara, são muitas pastas e muitos arquivos kkkkk
<barna_> Marcello_BR, não tem como ele gravar em outro formato?
<Marcello_BR> esse comando me deixou sem audio
<Marcello_BR> barna_ não grava em outro formato, pelo menos não esse dvr
<Marcello_BR> to tentando pegar alguma informação com ele, mas o cara tbm n sabe nada
<Marcello_BR> não sabe informar quais são os codecs de video e audio
<barna_> eu uso esse comando pra converter todos os videos da pasta e subpastas de camera canon em formato p/ edição, os videos das outras cameras ele não mexe. find /path -name 'MVI*.MOV' -exec bash -c 'avconv -i "$1" -r 23.97 -b 10000k -c:v libx264 "${1%.MOV}-10k.mov"' _ {} \;
<barna_> depois da gravação descarrego os arquivos, rodo esse comando mudando o /path pra pasta com toda a gravação e vou dormir, de manha ta tudo convertido
<Marcello_BR> entendi
<Marcello_BR> poderia ser qualquer formato...mas esses animais fazem logo em .dav
<Marcello_BR> só p me quebrar mesmo
<elisboa> Marcello_BR: nunca tinha ouvido falar no formato dav
<Marcello_BR> pelo visto nem o cara de suporte q ta comigo na linha lkkkkkkkkk
<Marcello_BR> o cara só sabe que é .dav, mas não sabe nada sobre o arquivo
<M3r|iM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna_> q paia, sera q num tem outro software pra captação?
<Marcello_BR> http://www.programering.com/q/MjM3AjMwATU.html
<Marcello_BR> será q isso ajuda?
<Marcello_BR> como assim, captação?
<barna_> Marcello_BR, vc ta capturando imagem de cameras de segurança correto?
<Marcello_BR> sim
<Marcello_BR> uso p/ capturar outras coisas também, mas sim
<Marcello_BR> estão dizendo q n podem fornecer os codecs --'
<Marcello_BR> falei q eu n posso ter algo instalado em meu computador q eu n saiba o que é
<Marcello_BR> kkkkkk =x
<Marcello_BR> se ele citar termo de privacidade eu n posso argumentar mais nada :(
<Marcello_BR> assinei tudo quando instalei o maldito programa msm
<Marcello_BR> kkkkk
<Marcello_BR> aliás...acho que nem tem na verdade
<M3r|iM> mano mais os codecs nao sao os fontes são apenas aplicações para reproduzir os arquivos em um pc por exemplo
<M3r|iM> diz isso
<Marcello_BR> falei
<Marcello_BR> ele me deixou de molho mais um pouco
<Marcello_BR> e disse q vai levar meu problema p o suporte e me responde por email em até 5 dias
<M3r|iM> vixi
<M3r|iM> caso de vida ou morte é tenso
<toter> para padrões brasileiros, 5 dias é super rápido!
<M3r|iM> kkk
<toter> Marcello_BR: Fala para eles que "conversão" é com "s"
<Marcello_BR> esqueci de mençyonar esse erro de portgês
<Marcello_BR> hahahaha
<toter> hehe
<Marcello_BR> to tentando ver aquele link com o sdk de um programa
<toter> outra recomendação: pede para eles trocarem o formato de vídeo... De .dav para realplayer
<Marcello_BR> eu falei que o formato deles era uma m@#$%
<Marcello_BR> não com esse termo kkkk
<Marcello_BR> mas falei q era bem ruim
<Web10> viva  linux gracias por todo
<Web10> :)
<barna_> Marcello_BR, vc ja viu o bahamassecurity?
<Marcello_BR> vi, nao da p fazer download
<Marcello_BR> tem q ser usuario premium, mas nao da p registrar
<barna_> hummm, pq ele funciona por linha de comando, pode ser automatizado e parece q roda no wine
<Marcello_BR> sim sim
<Marcello_BR> to mandndo email p eles
<Marcello_BR> p ver o q fazer por mim
<toter> Será que alguém lá do suporte da Intelbras poderia explicar, de maneira simples e objetiva, por que esse formato .dav foi escolhido?
<Marcello_BR> nao kkkkkk
<Marcello_BR> eles só sabem pedir desculpas por n sabem ou n poderem dar informação
<M3r|iM> cara esse teu lance é tosco e tenho quase certeza que apos 5 dias eles vao dizer que é impossivel te prepara
<toter> Esse formato .dav usa h264... por que eles não usaram um "wrapper" mais amigável? tipo mkv ou mov...
<Marcello_BR> ja to esperando por isso msm
<M3r|iM> me deu uma ideia toter
<toter> Eles poderiam até reduzir custos adotando vp8 ou vp9... Assim não precisariam licenciar codecs proprietários
<M3r|iM> to convertendo aqui usando um wiki do archlinux com ffmpeg até agora nao deu erro vou esperar terminar já que ele ta usando h264 usei parametros dele
<toter> Se eu conheço o nosso país, creio que a Intelbras nem esteja licenciando esses codecs proprietários que eles estão usando
<M3r|iM> converteu teu 7 megas viraram 80 megas e ele matou o som simplesmente nao chama o audio so iso k
<M3r|iM> isso kkk que tosco isso pow
<M3r|iM> cara o audio é embutido nesse dav mesmo
<M3r|iM> tá estranho demais ffmpeg é top
<Marcello_BR> acho que com o link q eu botei da p fazer algo
<Marcello_BR> to vendo algum amigo q entenda de C
<Marcello_BR> c#
<Marcello_BR> vcs entendem?
<edenc> C# não, acho difícil você encontrar alguém que manje de tecnologia proprietária por aqui
<M3r|iM> mono rlz
<M3r|iM> o que vc quer fazer em C man
<M3r|iM> tenho so brothers que talvez possam ajudar
<Marcello_BR> tentar fazer algo com o codigo q eu achei, mas acredito q n vai dar em nada tbm...
<Marcello_BR> http://www.programering.com/q/MjM3AjMwATU.html
<M3r|iM> kkk mais tu heinn
<M3r|iM> e esse code é pra fazer o que q vc quer
<M3r|iM> relaxa entendi
<M3r|iM> kk
<Marcello_BR> ele é o sdk
<Marcello_BR> mas acho que é só do player
<Marcello_BR> não é do conversor em si
<M3r|iM> Marcello_BR, tu viu algo sobre o handbrake
<M3r|iM> tá dizendo no forum aqui que ele converte
<M3r|iM> talvez te dê uma luz pra ubuntu
<M3r|iM> https://handbrake.fr/
<M3r|iM> gráfico mais executa chamando pela console e vÊ a saída dele derrepente ele chama o ffmpeg com algum parametro que estamos deixando de mao
<Marcello_BR> tentei sim, não deu certo, mas tentei pouco na verdad
<Marcello_BR> vou dar uma olhada a fundo agora nele
<Marcello_BR> como consigo ver a saída dele pelo console?
<Marcello_BR> só executar pelo console, ele ja da a saída?
<M3r|iM> mano dentro do link de download
<M3r|iM> https://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<M3r|iM> tem o comand line
<M3r|iM> de el
<M3r|iM> dele
<M3r|iM> geralmente sim
<M3r|iM> vou baixar ele aqui tb acho q opensource foi o mais prox que cheguei kk
<M3r|iM> uiaa tem pra voidlinux :D
<Marcello_BR> kkkkk
<Marcello_BR> to tentando aqui
<Marcello_BR> ele não trabalha só com mp4 e mkv não?
<M3r|iM> cara bem estranho no sumário do handbrake nao cita nenhum codec de audio mano
<M3r|iM> estranho demais outra coisa sim no meu so tem suporte pra m4v ou mkv
<Marcello_BR> é, aqui tbm n citou
<Marcello_BR> adicionei manualmente, mas nada feito
<Marcello_BR> deu até erro no programa kkkkk
<M3r|iM> o botao dele actitivy dele mano gera o log
<M3r|iM> mostra todo log de conversao
<M3r|iM> da pra ter uma ideia por
<M3r|iM> la
<neto> boa tarde
<Marcello_BR> boa tarde Neto
<neto> alguem poderia me ajudar
<neto> estou com problemas na instalação do ubuntu
<Marcello_BR> vamos ver
<Marcello_BR> qual problema?
<neto> buffer i/0 error on device sda1, logical block xxxx
<neto> não instala e nem roda pelo pen drive ou live cd
<neto> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xal1/v/t1.0-9/12003923_921850347890796_3324435976091290927_n.jpg?oh=874b070738b44dc36c26faaa2e2fcf7a&oe=565F1741&__gda__=1449168662_87214bbfa5fd892249ef338142826eb9
<rrs> oi
<rrs> gente como instalo ubuntu no meu hd?
<Marcello_BR> neto, não sei te ajudar nessa..
<Marcello_BR> rrs, baixa o live-cd
<Marcello_BR> assim que carregar o sistema, tem a opção de fazer instalação
<Marcello_BR> só seguir o passo a passo, é ambiente gráfico e fácil de instalar
<M3r|iM> Hd danificado
<M3r|iM> se o sda1 for um disco rigido e nao ssd tem q vê ativa o smart dele no bios
<M3r|iM> e por la ter uma ideia
<Marcello_BR> durante a instalação vai pedir p escolher o sistema de arquivos, caso tenha alguma dúvida. aconselho dar uma lida aqui: --> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Linux-Sistema-de-arquivos
<rrs> vou dar uma olhada]
<rrs> obrigado a todos
<neto> agora deu certo
<neto> iniciou pelo pen drive
<rrs> s
<neto> to desconfiando ser hardware
<M3r|iM> neto, isso que escrevi é pra vc
<M3r|iM> viu
<M3r|iM> Disco rigido MANO
<M3r|iM> neto, o sda1 é teu pendrive ou HD mano??
<neto> nao sei
<neto> eu to rodando pelo pen drive
<M3r|iM> sem o pendrive o computador carrega qual sistema
<M3r|iM> qual é a máquina pc ou notebook mano se notebook qual modelo
<M3r|iM> pra ajudar tempos que ter maior detalhe o possivel nao da pra ir advinhando mano
<Marcello_BR> o mlk deve ter ficar com mais dúvida do que quando entrou
<Marcello_BR> aeuaeuhuehuhehae
<M3r|iM> kkkk ele saiu puts
<M3r|iM> sei que não tem nada haver mais um off-topic pra quem tem OS x:
<M3r|iM> http://www.infoworld.com/article/2614879/mac-os-x/top-20-os-x-command-line-secrets-for-power-users.html?page=2
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: cuidado com esses off aí malandro
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: considerando que MacOS é um FreeBSD com Maçãs, pode-se fazer quase tudo que fazemos no linux
<M3r|iM> blza thks Geese_Howard
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<M3r|iM> kkkk só fala
<M3r|iM> só falar no cara
<qbonitoAvestruz> Boa tarde :)
<M3r|iM> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
<odinei> olá
<odinei> alguém que entenda de instalação do Cinnamon no Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<qbonitoAvestruz> Alguém sabe me informar o que fazer quando o som não sai pelo HDMI corretamente? E sai normal no iOS ou no Windows no Dualboot?
<astroo-> e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Elfon> qbonitoAvestruz: vc usa gnome, kde ou outro ?
<astroo-> odinei  ve o privado
<qbonitoAvestruz> HDMI funfa em tudo menos no ubuntu -.-
<rba_> Cliquei baixar
<rba_> e agora...
<astroo-> ?
<rba_> Como instalar?
<astroo-> o que?
<rba_> ora
<astroo-> ...
<rba_> o ubuntu
<astroo-> depende do pc que tenhas
<rba_> um note acer
<astroo-> esta sem nada instalado?
<rba_> esta com o windows
<astroo-> qual?
<rba_> 7
<astroo-> so depende do bios entao
<astroo-> pode estar a broquiar ou nao
<astroo-> com o livecd roda sem instalar para teste
<rba_> tenho q gravar no cd e reiniciar,  nao vi um .exe
<M3r|iM> vais manter ambos windows e linux
<M3r|iM> ?
<M3r|iM> nao é executavel ele é um sistema completo
<M3r|iM> mano
<M3r|iM> nao um programa para windows
<M3r|iM> google -> como instalar o linux lado a lado com o windows e lÊ
<rba_> sim ate me familiarizar
<rba_> blz...entao vou google
<barna_> rba_,
<rba_> obrigado
<barna_> rba_, usa o unetbootin pra gravar a iso num pendrive
<barna_> rba_, e da boot pelo pendrive
<rba_> sim mas o q e um unetbootin?
<rba_> blz pessoal
<Guest63246> oi como posso baixar fotos de samsung win2 duos no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<M3r|iM> Guest63246,  quando vc conecta ele na usb nao monta normalmente como um pendrive ????
<Guest63246> aparece no menu a palavra SAMSUNG mas qaundo clico em cima diz que não tem conteudo
<Geese_Howard> Guest63246: ao clicar com o botão direito, quais opções aparecem?
<Guest63246> não tentei isto vou tentar amanhã pois e outra máquina depois retorno Obrigado
<Guest63246> nao tenho conhecimento de software mas como posso ajudar
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-26
<Guest63246> what is has quit
<hggdh> what is your question
<Guest63246> obrigado
<Geese_Howard> dude!
<hggdh> mas, como resposta à tua provável pergunta, "has quit" significa "saiu"
<hggdh> (neste contexto)
<Guest63246> obrigado amanha faço contato apos fazer o clique como sugerido sou meio ignorante em ingles
<Guest63246> viva o mundo sem o jugo
<Guest63246> boa noite a todos
<Geese_Howard> jugo?
<hggdh> yoke em Ingles. Não sei o nome em Portugues
<hggdh> er. Em Portugues é jugo, obviamente...
<lord_daemon> quem mexe com java
<lord_daemon> ?
<Doug_> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Doug_> Amigo...tenho um dell e baixo o ubuntu mas não consigo dar boot pelo cd passa direto e carrega o wiondows
<Doug_> já gravei cd com iso e com iso descompactada, mas não rola
<astroo-> diz que versao windows e
<Doug_> win 10
<barna_> Doug_, vc mudou na bios? pra dar boot pelo cd?
<Doug_> sim
<barna_> Doug_, gravar a iso descompactada no cd não vai fazer ele dar boot
<Doug_> fiz dos dois modos..
<barna_> tem q usar um programa de gravar iso em cd.
<Doug_> quero so rodar ele pelo CD
<barna_> Doug_, os dois jeitos que vc fez estão errados.
<Doug_> usei imgburn
<Doug_> para gravar a iso
<barna_> do jeito que vc fez nenhum sistema operacional do mundo vai dar boot por cd
<Doug_> ok então..eu tenho  iso salva no meu hd ..como  faço então pode me ajudar?
<barna_> Doug_, vc tem pendrib
<barna_> pendrive?
<M3r|iM> Doug_, no windows 10 clica com o botao direito em cima da iso deve ter uma opçao gravar iso no CD pronto
<Doug_> no momento todos ocupados..queria no dvd
<M3r|iM> so isso esperar e ai sim da o boot pelo cd
<M3r|iM> da no mesmo
<Doug_> mas já fiz isso ..  e não lê
<Doug_> queimei 4 midias
<Doug_> o engraçado que tenho um kurumim e le normal
<Doug_> mas é antigo
<M3r|iM> qunado tu bota essa midia que queimou no drive com o windows iniciado o que ele te mostra
<Doug_> fica piscando cursor..depois inicia windows normal
<Doug_> haaa desculpa..isso acontece quando dou boot pelo CD
<Doug_> este está em iso
<Doug_> agora o outro com a iso descompactada ela roda só dentro do windows para instalar o ubuntu...  mas isso eu não quero
<M3r|iM> nao mano inicia o windows pega um desses cds que criou e coloca no drive e diz o que ele mostra
<M3r|iM> teu procedimento de criação da iso foi esse MIDIA VIRGEM no drive -> clicando com botao direito do mouse no arquivo iso no pc e mandando gravar
<Doug_> Como disse acima...com o windows rodando... se for o cd com a imagem iso ele não executa. agora se for a midia descompactada ele tem setup para instalar e não testar o ubuntu
<Doug_> sim...foi
<Doug_> fiz pelo windows
<Doug_> e tbem pelo imgburn para fazer a iso no cd
<Geese_Howard> bons tempos do nero
<M3r|iM> Doug_,  caro amigo como disse o barna_ vc ta fazendo errado mano
<M3r|iM> nao se descompacta ISO pra gravar PONTO
<M3r|iM> certo
<M3r|iM> entao esquece isso man
<M3r|iM> tu testou o md5 dele ??
<Doug_> certo...  tenho a iso mas não rola...o que é md5
<M3r|iM> Doug_, da uma lida ai mano:
<M3r|iM> http://windows.microsoft.com/pt-br/windows7/burn-a-cd-or-dvd-from-an-iso-file
<M3r|iM> segue esses passo grava uma nova mídia testa e nos diz ok
<Doug_> <M3r|iM>  vou tentar novamente... mas ja fiz isso
<Doug_> acho que é pq meu note é Dell
<Geese_Howard> Doug_: como assim?
<Geese_Howard> Doug_: dell não suporta ubuntu, só kurumin?
<Doug_> <M3r|iM>  agradecido
<shallwe> nossa ainda existe kurumin? kk
<Geese_Howard> 21:22:30           Doug_ | o engraçado que tenho um kurumim e le normal
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não é mais mantindo, mas o original sim
<M3r|iM> tem nada haver mano uso um dell e6500
<M3r|iM> kk
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: pois é fui procurar agora e vi que foi descontinuado em 2008
<Geese_Howard> graças a deus
<M3r|iM> kkkkkk
<M3r|iM> *----* eu tenho o iso do ubuntu 6.04
<M3r|iM> e de um conectiva ai
<M3r|iM> marubim
<M3r|iM> algo assim
<qbonitoAvestruz> qual desses devo baixar? meu hdmi ta sem som... http://support.amd.com/pt-br/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: não vai fazer diferença
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: se não configurar
<qbonitoAvestruz> como assim?
<qbonitoAvestruz> Geese_Howard: tentei configurar o pavucontrol e nada
<qbonitoAvestruz> o HDMI sai som no windows xp e no 8.1
<qbonitoAvestruz> mas nao sai aqui, meu driver é AMD e a placa mãe uma ga 78lmt-s2
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: pelo menos tem certeza que não é o hardware
<qbonitoAvestruz> pois é, engraçado que funcionou em uma outra distro, e na versão 12.04. isso a muito tempo, ai instalei ontem e vim configurar as coisas e o som não saia, quando saia ... saia chiado
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: se vc conectar o hdmi e digitar aplay -L, pegar a numeração do hdmi e juntamente com um mplayer da vida mirar o hdmi deve funcionar
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: sai chiado?
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: bom, se sai chiado o problema é pior
<qbonitoAvestruz> sai chiado sim, só de vez em quando... isso quando sai
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: modulo ou ambiente zuado
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: tente outro ambiente (wm)
<Geese_Howard> kde
<shallwe> qbonitoAvestruz: cara instala pelo instalador de drivers do ubuntu
<shallwe> nao baixa do site que é muito mais complicado tem instalar mais coisas etc
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: caralho, não fica socando porcaria no meu pvt
<Geese_Howard> qbonitoAvestruz: use um pastebin
<qbonitoAvestruz> wm? está em dualboot!
<qbonitoAvestruz> tentei te mandar o log to blocked :S
<qbonitoAvestruz> nem sabia o q era isso, sorry ;(
<qbonitoAvestruz> http://pastebin.com/J075CDdp
<M3r|iM> kkkkkk
<M3r|iM> mano por isso sou tradicional
<M3r|iM> lspci
<M3r|iM> vejo o modulo ]
<M3r|iM> ai alsacontrol
<M3r|iM> testo e um alsactl store &
<M3r|iM> pode ser so seleçao de canal
<qbonitoAvestruz> Merlin, vc poderia me auxiliar essa budega de HDMI sai som chiado (isso quando sai).
<qbonitoAvestruz> Tudo o que você falou aí, eu nem sei oq possa ser. só o alsacontro... que eu conheço.
<xGrind> alguem ja testou o ubuntu 15.10 beta 2?
<qbonitoAvestruz> Vish... ta tenso.
<qbonitoAvestruz> Alguém pode me auxiliar?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: linguagem, por favor
<M3r|iM> diga a duvida
<M3r|iM> coloca a saida do teu lspci ai
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: yes sir
<M3r|iM> kkk
<qbonitoAvestruz> M3r|iM: http://pastebin.com/TwAbFRgk
<M3r|iM> blza pera
<M3r|iM> ai
<hggdh> M3r|iM: alias, por favor, frases completas por linha
<M3r|iM> hggdh, malz mano
<M3r|iM> qbonitoAvestruz, mano esse equipamento é pc ou notebook se notebook qual marca modelo e qual versão do ubuntu tá tentando instalar????
<qbonitoAvestruz> pc
<qbonitoAvestruz> ja ta instalado
<qbonitoAvestruz> 15.04
<M3r|iM> upgrade???
<qbonitoAvestruz> n
<M3r|iM> modelo do notebook mano
<qbonitoAvestruz> não é notebok bro
<qbonitoAvestruz> foi mal, estava preparando os cogumels ali
<qbonitoAvestruz> M3r|iM: FX 6300, r7 260X, Gigabyte 78lmt-s2 REV 1.0
<M3r|iM> qbonitoAvestruz, minuto man
<Guest52104> olá estou tentando instalar o arcgames no ubuntu para instalar o perfect world internacional mas ele fica inicializando e n sai disso estou com wine instalado e o programa abriu por ele mas n sai da tela de carregamento
<astroo-> ola
<Guest52104> oi astroo vc sabe como resolver isso?
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força ao linux
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Geese_Howard> como resolver um problema não suportado nem por quem desenvolve o programa
<Geese_Howard> ???
<Geese_Howard> impossível
<Guest52104> blz obrigado cara!
<Guest52104> oi geese, então não posso fazer nada?
<M3r|iM> games???
<Guest52104> s games
<M3r|iM> Guest52104,  games tentou forum mano
<M3r|iM> geralmente tem algo sobre isso em forum de gamers mais facil aqui é o povao mais tecnico mais enfim voce quem sabe
<Guest52104> não na vdd n sei como funciona instalei o ubuntu hoje
<Guest52104> ai vi suporte
<Guest52104> e clikei la
<Guest52104> mas obrigado kk
<Guest52104> vou la dar uma olhada
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: por que instalou ubuntu para usar programa feito para windows?
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: é muito específico seu problema, só forums mesmo
<M3r|iM> google: nome do jogo linux install with wine algo assim
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: por exemplo, nunca ouvi falar desse arcgames
<Guest52104> é que na verdade o windows ta pesando muito no pc
<Guest52104> ai migrei pra k pra ver se resolveria meu problema
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: linux não faz milagre se o problema for pouca memória ou pouco processamento
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: sem falar em placa de video com ram
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: pelo contrário, em alguns casos fica pior
<Guest52104> não o jogo rodava lá de boa mas ele dava muito lag as vezes e meu sogro usa o pc pegando muitos virus!
<M3r|iM> Ainda mais emulado se o jogo já nao rodava bem no windows
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: lag no fps ou lag na rede?
<Guest52104> nos dois
<Guest52104> principalmente quando estava em lugares que tinha muita gente
<Guest52104> parece que o perfecr world br funciona no playonlinux mas n vi nada para o pwi ainda
<Guest52104> u.u
<Guest52104> achei umas coisas interresantes
<Guest52104> nossa cara!!!!
<Guest52104> achei o jogo no playonlinux
<Guest52104> bom se alguem fizer essa pergunta pra vcs
<Guest52104> só avisar que no playonlinux ele baixa o jogo u.u
<M3r|iM> que bom obrigado pela dica
<Guest52104> vamos ver se funciona agora vlw galera pela ajuda u.u
<Geese_Howard> resta saber se funciona, e quão bem funciona
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: testa aí para a gente já saber também
<Guest52104> ok
<Guest52104> cara não sei se é só impressão mas a velocidade de dowloading melhorou bastante
<Guest52104> tem algum ant virus para linux?
<Guest52104> não achei nenhum
<astroo-> o virus chama-se bugs
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: clamav
<astroo-> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/ClamAV
<Guest52104> aew vlw galera
<Guest52104> mas dei azar com o perfect world
<Guest52104> mas estou tentando
<Guest52104> é pelo play on linux n va funcionar mesmo
<Guest52104> esta dizendo aki
<Guest52104> Error in main Perfect World International bloqueou. Carregue na ligação de depuramento para mais detalhes.
<Geese_Howard> ai ai, esses erros em pt-br
<Geese_Howard> sensacionais para reportar erros para desenvolvedores
<Guest52104> eu depurei ele
<Guest52104> mas apareceu muita coisa
<Guest52104> tentar agora com lol
<Geese_Howard> LOL!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest52104> alguem sabe por que toda vez que saiu da sesão vou pra tela de login o num lock é desativado?
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: por que o numlock pode atrapalhar as senhas
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: por exemplo no notebook
<Guest52104> e como eu mudo isso?
<Guest52104> ou não da para mudar?
<Geese_Howard> Guest52104: provavelmente nas configurações do login manager
<vvH1p|a5h> !skype
<qbonitoAvestruz> Bom dia geral.
<M3r|iM>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER M3r|iM oszkhsiyfygj
<M3r|iM>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER M3r|iM oszkhsiyfygj
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<qbonitoAvestruz> bom dia man :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<pespis> salve galera....aqui no mato paranaense chove pacas.
<mirqui> aqui parou hoje
<mirqui> choveu uma semana seguido
<pespis> esta onde mirqui ????
<mirqui> rio grande do sul
<mirqui> baa cara , chuva e granizo
<pespis> legal ....minha familia é de lajeado ..
<mirqui> o pior foi o granizo
<mirqui> haa legal
<mirqui> que vc faz ai tão longe ?
<pespis> em foz do iguaçu a 2 semanas , quebrou metade da cidade o granizo. Eu moro em campo mourão...destino me trouxe nestas paragens.
<mirqui> aqui tbm caiu pegra de gelo
<mirqui> em quase toda cidade
<pespis> em foz, tamanho de limoẽs ;.....
<mirqui> aqui já tinha caido em 98
<mirqui> foi um estrago só
<mirqui> agora de novo
<mirqui> graças a deus que na nissa casa e na casa da tia não quebrou nada
<qbonitoAvestruz> rapaz, que bugada é essa meu pc ficou muito lento de uma hora pra cá
<mirqui> está com muita coisa aberta ?
<qbonitoAvestruz> não
<qbonitoAvestruz> só o irc + dota 2 e facebook
<mirqui> é na internet ou é no pc mesmo ?
<qbonitoAvestruz> rapaz, creio q é o PC, a net também caia... mas travou até o gerenciador de downloads aqui
<qbonitoAvestruz> to baixando outro gerenciador de rede
<mirqui> fecha o face
<mirqui> é bem pesado
<mirqui> um momento
<qbonitoAvestruz> tava precisando, meus cogumelos ... estou com dúvida ai tenho q falar com o povo lá
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> cogumalos ?
<mirqui> champinhom ?
<mirqui> chitak ?
<DeLonge> sinistro hein galera
<DeLonge> esse negocio de chover pedra de gelo hein
<mirqui> fenômenos da natureza :)
<DeLonge> faz parte né
<mirqui> elas são bem maiores na nuvem , caindo , vai desgastando
<DeLonge> eu moro no ES nunca teve nada parecido hehe
<DeLonge> aliás, aqui, qualquer friozinho de 15C você consegue ver quase o estado inteiro saindo agasalhado
<mirqui> aqui de fazer estrago caiu 2 vezes
<qbonitoAvestruz> cubensis
<qbonitoAvestruz> a internet está caindo toda hora
<qbonitoAvestruz> -.-
<mirqui> estes não conheço
<qbonitoAvestruz> são "divinos"
<DeLonge> eu tenho problema aqui pra abrir páginas em qualquer navegador, fica rolando lento demais, o que poderia ser?
<mirqui> aqui está normal
<mirqui> vcs usam proxy ?
<DeLonge> desculpe, não estou no ubuntu, estou no w10
<DeLonge> no ubuntu no outro micro roda liso
<DeLonge> proxy n
<qbonitoAvestruz> nem sei oq é isso, só sei dar sudo apt-get...
<mirqui> com o proxy que coistuma cair
<mirqui> ahaha escondendo o jogo;)
<mirqui> se sabe usar o terminal , já ouviu falar em proxy
<qbonitoAvestruz> nem
<qbonitoAvestruz> to falando sério-.-
<mirqui> claro , vc que sabe :)
<qbonitoAvestruz> mas oq eu devo fazer para tirar esse proxy? depois leio oq ele é
<mirqui> ahaha nada , se vc não tem proxy não tem
<mirqui> ele só mascara seu ip
<mac_> bom dia pessoal tudo bem? uma duvida rapida. antigamente eu tinha um disco do ubuntu para o mac e outro para o pc. minha duvida 'e a seguinte. onde encontro a iso para mac ou nao precisa mais? obrigado
<qbonitoAvestruz> da não, vou usar o linux como o segundo... achei q dava par ajogar dota 2 -.- ta travando tudo a internet só cai ;(
<qbonitoAvestruz> vc usa MAC?
<mac_> isso
<qbonitoAvestruz> usa a mesma iso
<mac_> muito obrigado!
<qbonitoAvestruz> o processo não diferencia uma para outra
<qbonitoAvestruz> so uma pergunta, qual a LTS que vc tem no disco?
<mac_> eu vou baixar agora.
<qbonitoAvestruz> quantos gb RAM tu tem?
<mac_> eu estava achando que para mac poderia ser uma outra versao
<mac_> 16
<qbonitoAvestruz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - baixa a 64bits via torrent para não ter risco de perder, depois entra no site pendrivelinux.com caso tenha um pen drive acima de 1.4gb e faça o processo nele. melhor... cd arranha facilmente
<mirqui> mac , vc usa note ou pc de mesa ?
<mac_> 15.04 ou 14.04.13
<qbonitoAvestruz> vc que sabe...
<mac_> pc de mesa. Imac
<mirqui> a 14.04 é lts
<qbonitoAvestruz> 14.04 é LTS a 15 nao
<qbonitoAvestruz> uma tera suporte durante muito tempo... outra não, ai vc tera q atualizar
<mirqui> em tese mais robusta , menos bugs
<qbonitoAvestruz> mais segura, diga-se de passagem... drivers mais completos... enfim ^
<mac_> entao vai na 14. ja tava indo na 15 hehehe
<qbonitoAvestruz> mas caso queira coisas novas, aplicativos atualizados pegue a 15
<mirqui> vc pode usar a 14 , e só atualizar o kernel
<mac_> eu na verdade to tentando recuperar um hd
<qbonitoAvestruz> mirqui: acho que não é seguro... é melhor fazer atualizações limpas
<mirqui> eu não notei diferença no kernel 3 para o 4
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<qbonitoAvestruz> 14.04, não quero mais usar, formato e deixo backup na home, instalo a 15.04, saiu a 16, formato e faço o processo dnv
<mirqui> no meu deu um erro no bluetoof
<qbonitoAvestruz> isso q estou dizendo, foi dito à mim pelo Geese_Howard
<qbonitoAvestruz> se está 100% certo não sei, mas agr só faço assim.
<mirqui> se vc não tem nada de importante no hd
<mirqui> é só experimentar
<mirqui> eu continuo com o kernel antigo
<qbonitoAvestruz> acho que essa parada de lerdeza creio que seja pq o pc passou a noite virada no download. nem reiniciei. e afinal, essa questão de dar reboot no pc melhor algo? ou só na questão de aplicações abertas?
<mirqui> tem uns massetes para deixar o linux mais rápido , espera
<qbonitoAvestruz> segui alguns, se for esses... aqui:
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/05/como-deixar-o-ubuntu-mais-rapido.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Diolinux+%28diolinux%29&hootPostID=206b1533c75970fca4c3ad671af7b64c
<qbonitoAvestruz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzRj0NxwEbc
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/05/como-deixar-o-ubuntu-mais-rapido.html
<DeLonge> o fato de deixar o micro ligado fazendo downloads durante uma noite não importa nada
<DeLonge> a não ser que seja uma carroça bem antiga
<DeLonge> mas mesmo assim... até 48h segura bem
<mirqui> o que muda na verdade é 1 seg
<qbonitoAvestruz> cara eu mal conheço o ubuntu mas tenho uma vontade de compartilhar informações sobre ele, tanta coisa que passei dificuldade que eu queria compartilhar e amenizar o sofrimento desse povo amargurado...
<DeLonge> cria um blog ou uma participa de alguma coluna de algum site
<qbonitoAvestruz> DeLonge: Foi o q imaginei, então não sei pq raios o FPS e a internet estavam caindo
<mirqui> não mais que isso , se vc é cricri em performance é um prato cheio :)
<DeLonge> qbonitoAvestruz, o mais interessante a ser feito no momento, creio que seja reiniciar o sistema
<DeLonge> se reiniciar não resolver, parte para outra avaliação
<qbonitoAvestruz> se liga, isso não é para trazer nessa maquina: R7 260x 2GB, 4gbRAM (Fulera), FX 6300 .
<qbonitoAvestruz> DeLonge: Sim, estou esperando minha mulher sair do skype se não ela acha q eu to com rolo -.-
<DeLonge> lol
<DeLonge> que dó hein
<qbonitoAvestruz> DeLonge: Pra que esse bullying logo de manha?
<DeLonge> qual bullying?
<qbonitoAvestruz> "dó"
<qbonitoAvestruz> kkkk
<DeLonge> bullying?
<DeLonge> você tem quantos anos?
<qbonitoAvestruz> 23
<qbonitoAvestruz> é trolada po, vish os cara leva tudo à sério de mais
<DeLonge> sei lá
<qbonitoAvestruz> chamei um gringo de bro o cara, - "não sou seu irmão"
<DeLonge> bullying na minha época (não sou muito mais velho)
<DeLonge> era ser zoado pra sempre
<DeLonge> a galera mais nova de hoje já processa se rolar isso
<mac_> na minha epoca nem existia bullying
<mac_> a palavra ao menos hehehe
<qbonitoAvestruz> pois é, estava falando isso com minha mulher esses dias, ela tem 26. na minha época, nego zoava d+. 1998~2004, depois disso ficou sussa.
<mac_> era zueira mesmo
<DeLonge> sim mac_
<qbonitoAvestruz> sim, nem existia o termo
<DeLonge> zueira
<DeLonge> só criaram o termo
<qbonitoAvestruz> ninguém nem tocava na mão desse jeito de hj -.-
<DeLonge> hoje a moda eh definir as coisas em termos rs
<qbonitoAvestruz> cada glr tinha seu toque... sdds
<hggdh> pessoal, vamos voltar aos tópicos do canal, por favor
<qbonitoAvestruz> blz blz, foi mal. :)
<mac_> pronto. hora de testar o boot! seja oq deus quiser! muito obrigado pela atencao e ajuda
<qbonitoAvestruz> hggdh: vale a pena ativar o unity 2d? deixar o ubuntu mais lento assim?
<qbonitoAvestruz> mac_ testa a iso pelo site para ver se esta corrompida
<mac_> opa nem sabia que tinha como
<DeLonge> tem sim
<qbonitoAvestruz> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-verificar-se-a-imagem-iso-baixada-no-ubuntu-13-10-esta-corrompida/
<qbonitoAvestruz> no lugar do 15.04  bla blá blá.... vc coloca a sua ISO.
<mac_> iMacdeLOliveira:~ luisoliveira$ md5sum
<mac_> -bash: md5sum: command not found
<mac_> nao tenho esse md5sum no mac, quando eu gravei a iso eu pedi para fazer uma verificacao
<qbonitoAvestruz> não amigo, cade o arquivo da iso?
<qbonitoAvestruz> se vc gravou corrompido já era. tinha q fazer o teste antes da gravação.
<qbonitoAvestruz> aqui é a ISO "crua", sem estar no Dvd ou pen drive.
<mac_> hum...
<qbonitoAvestruz> *aqui* não mano, to muito lesado putz.
<qbonitoAvestruz> aquilo.
<mac_> a questao 'e que no mac eu nao tenho esse md5sum entao ele vai verificar por isso
<mac_> eu estou usando mac os 10.10
<mac_> nao to no linux ainda
<qbonitoAvestruz> puts, vc ta no mac?
<qbonitoAvestruz> hehe, achei q estava usando ubuntu. esse comando aí é no terminal do ubuntu.
<TIAGO_> BOM DIA
<qbonitoAvestruz> i back.
<hggdh> qbonitoAvestruz: unity2d é para placas de vídeo antigas (sem suporte a 3D). Não sei como funciona, nunca necessitei.
<qbonitoAvestruz> hggdh: vlw... é pq estou seguindo um tutorial de otimização.
<qbonitoAvestruz> hggdh: conhece algo relacionado à isso aqui? http://pastebin.com/xp4uzFms
<hggdh> qbonitoAvestruz: nada. Não cuido de som/video, lamento
<M3r|iM> bom dia
<M3r|iM> e ai barna hggdh e todos
<Ernandes> aeee
<M3r|iM> E ae
<qbonitoAvestruz> eai merlim bom dia
<qbonitoAvestruz> ontem sai sem terminarmos o que tu tava me ajudando.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Geese_Howard> tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<mirqui> e ai , já almoçou ?
<Geese_Howard> nops
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, e ae mano sussa???
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: é nois!
<Mangusto> Olá
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, fixaaa mano
<M3r|iM> Mangusto, ola ^^
<carlosjunior_> boa tarde, estou utilizando o code blocks no ubuntu. Mas quanto tento salvar um arquivo ele me da a mensagem "File /home/carlosjunior/Documentos/curso de c/.printf could not be saved..."
<carlosjunior_> ja tentei executar pelo terminal, ocorre a msm mensagem. E eu estou gravando na pasta do meu usuario.
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: somos um só
<mirqui> tenta salvar em um arquivo txt
<carlosjunior_> consegui, deixa pra lá.  O programa não especifica que o arquivo é ".C" , se não colocar ele nao grava.
<mirqui> grava com outra extenção
<mirqui> quando vc for usar , põe a extenção c
<M3r|iM> carlosjunior_, prefiro o pluma leveiinnnnn ou o gedit ou o atom
<M3r|iM> codeblocks sempre bugado
<carlosjunior_> se eu usar o gedit , qual comando para compilar depois?
<carlosjunior_> o pessoal usar o "vim" na maioria dos videos, nao sei pq mas nunca gostei dele
<carlosjunior_> usava o nano
<M3r|iM> nao tem comando mano parece que o gedit da pra chamar o shell de dentro do app pera ai
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: gcc arquivo.c -o arquivo
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: g++ arquivo.cpp -o arquivo
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: nunca tive problemas no codeblocks
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, eu sempre ti ve mano :(
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: mas também nunca deixei de colocar a extensão
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: vantagem do vim, é ter MUITOS plugins, inclusive para reconhecimento de formato de arquivo, tabulação, identação
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: mas, é questão de gosto
<carlosjunior_> opa blz, obrigado ;)
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: se você usar muito <tab>, tome cuidado para não fazer gcc arquivo.c -o arquivo.c
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: você não vai gostar do resultado
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: principalmente se você demorou para escrever o código seja ele difícil ou muito longo
<carlosjunior_> hahah, acabei de fazer isso, mas o codigo não é grande não. Eu to aprendendo a programar
<carlosjunior_> comecando agora.
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<carlosjunior_> Dois aprendizados pq quero migrar para o linux 100% como ambiente de trabalho
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: boa sorte, qualquer coisas estamos aí
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: www.guiafoca.org
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: é um excelente local de aprendizaod
<carlosjunior_> o que aconteceu com esse cara do foca linux?
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: que cara
<carlosjunior_> nunca mais ele atualizou nao é?
<M3r|iM> carlosjunior_,  The Linux Manual bom também e todo subdividido inciante - inter - hard
<M3r|iM> carlosjunior_,  http://www.linuxajuda.net/linux-em-geral/configurar-gedit-para-compilar-e-executar-scripts-em-pascal/
<Geese_Howard> pascal é tenso
<M3r|iM> carlosjunior_,  te basea nele ai talvez dê dicas de por o gcc por ele sei que dá, porem nunca fiz, fazia com python chamando via shell integrado no gedit
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: atualizar o que?
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, é pra usar o tuto só pra config o gedit pra C man não pra aprender pascal kkk
<carlosjunior_> Geese : Atualizar o Guia Foca Linux
<Geese_Howard> carlosjunior_: o site ou o conteúdo?
<Geese_Howard> site, pra mim, é irrelevante
<Geese_Howard> o conteúdo é atualizado conforme a necessidade
<Geese_Howard> linux não mudou tanto assim
<Geese_Howard> menos ainda os computadores
<carlosjunior_> eu digo o conteúdo, sim é verdade. Mas parece que não é atualizado a muito tempo.
<carlosjunior_> Por exemplo a parte "Novidades" , para em 2010
<carlosjunior_> mas vou dar uma olhada faz mto tempo que tentei a aprender linux. Tanto que na epoca. Comecei pelo SlackWare tinha tempo sobrando entao nao me importava de ser um pouco mais dificil
<Brocchi> Boa tarde...
<Brocchi> Boa tarde, alguém??
<Geese_Howard> tarde
<sampeste> Tem como habilitar o java usando só o mouse?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Geese_Howard> sampeste: não
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-27
<xDDD> alguém me ajuda? está aparecendo que minha vga tem apenas 33mhz. isso é bug? http://pastebin.com/4dZQBgPW
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Daekdroom> xDDD, na verdade, o que o log diz é que a velocidade do barramento é 33MHz. Olhe a linha 8.
<xDDD> Daekdroom: O que é esse barramento de velocidade? Seria o clock memory? No caso teria que ser maior não? Eu não sei nem o que estou dizendo para falar verdade. Só achei estranho esse valor.
<xDDD> até a largura creio q seja errado, era para ser 256bits? ou não?
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: pq deveria ser 256?
<xDDD> Geese_Howard: Não teria que ser? BITS?
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: pq?
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: no que você se baseia?
<xDDD> ué... me baseio? foi uma pergunta.
<xDDD> -.-
<xDDD> pq não sei oq significa e gostaria de saber, e por isso quero saber se é bits ou oq seja
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: ainda que você não saiba o que significa, poderia ser 128, 512
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: só gostaria de entender de onde veio o 256
<xDDD> pq é os bits da minha VGA
<xDDD> 2gb VRAM 256 bits
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: imaginei que fosse
<Geese_Howard> isso
<Daekdroom> xDDD, se não me engano, "barramento" se refere ao slot PCI-E
<xDDD> não entendo o q significa barramento :( poderia explicar de uma maneira menos "geek"?
<Daekdroom> Não acho que conseguiria dar uma boa definição disso.
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: "menos geek" é ofensivo
<xDDD> pq tentei mostrar ao comprador da VGA agr o lek tbm ta achando q a VGA ta bugada
<Daekdroom> ...
<xDDD> não leve para o lado ofensivo
<Daekdroom> Nem acho que o 'lspci' seja capaz de mostrar os clocks que você quer mostrar.
<xDDD> menos formal...
<Daekdroom> De qualquer forma, esse clock é de um aspecto bem técnico da placa de vídeo. Não é nele em que você e seu comprador estão interessados.
<xDDD> caramba, a glr gringa é sem educação, paciencia, e ignorantes. chamei o "cara" de "irmão" o cara me xingou e foi mó sem graça. ainda disse q tenho um péssimo inglês. -.-
<xDDD> vou dar um jeito de mostrar que a VGA está funcionando.
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: be polite dude
<xDDD> existe algum tradutor? digo sem ser o goldendict?
<Geese_Howard> google translator
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: não existe translator para uma conversa educada
<xDDD> não digo para conversar, e sim pesquisar palavras, preciso para ingles, alemão.
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: google
<hggdh> xDDD: "bro", ou até "brother" ten umsignificado mais pesado nos EUA
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: mas, se usa muito recomendo fortemente os dicionário Oxford
<xDDD> realmente, eu vi que o mano lá grilou
<xDDD> nem entendi...
<hggdh> pode ser levado como condescendente, or até pejorativo
<xDDD> o mesmo dps chamou o kra de nigga e o kra deu risada -.-
<hggdh> aqui isto leva a um imediato kick
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: o que leva a um imediato kick?
<xDDD> mas no caso nigga não tem o mesmo "significado" q a tradução. isso na minha opnião
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: isso é óbvio
<xDDD> pra mim seria como um bro, dude...
<hggdh> não, não é.
<xDDD> pois é, o hddgh disse é não
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: nem aqui eu usaria "irmão"
<xDDD> ^
<hggdh> é extremamente ofensivo
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: é falar com as nega
<xDDD> hggdh, isso é relativo
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: o cara não achou relativo
<xDDD> o tom da voz é que faz a viagem... assim como o resto da frase.
<xDDD> mas enfim, voltando ao assunto
<hggdh> xDDD: não. Apenas estou dizendo o que ocorreria. Se a conversaé cara-a-cara, a chance de acabar na delegacia é gande
<xDDD> teria como importar a biblioteca do tradutor 0xford??
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: no way
<Geese_Howard> binário fechado
<xDDD> :(
<xDDD> achei que era open >.< (achar é feio.)
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: quase 100R$
<xDDD> Geese_howard: Esses dias falei contigo sobre um sofware que baixasse as musicas do youtube né? Encontrei.
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: comigo? não lembro, mas beleza
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: eu uso o youtube-dl
<xDDD> caso tenha interesse em ver; ClipGrab:
<Geese_Howard> xDDD: funciona via linha de comando?
<xDDD> não sei dizer.
<xDDD> como eu não manjo dos comandos, e não tenho "mais memória", uma boa memória... ai complica. só sei instalar e desinstalar.
<ivoluc> Alguém sabe dizer o dia que sai o 15.10?
<KurtKraut> ivoluc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<ivoluc> obrigado!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Hamas_Qassam> alguem
<Hamas_Qassam> acordado?
<M3r|iM> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<M3r|iM> Hamas_Qassam, já volto
<carlosjunior> \o_ bom dia
<marlosleles> Bom dia! Como eu sei que os programas instalados são 64bits?
<marlosleles> Oi Barna
<barna> dia
<barna> marlosleles,
<marlosleles> como eu sei que os programas instalados no ubuntu são 64bits???
<barna> vc instalou o 64btis ou o 32?
<barna> o ubuntu*
<marlosleles> o sistema é 64b
<marlosleles> mas e os programas? são 64?
<barna> então todos os programas são 64btis, pra instalar programa 32bits tem que colocar :i386 no final do nome do pacote
<marlosleles> sei
<barna> a não ser q vc baixou um .deb ou codigo fonte 32 bits e instalou na unha.
<marlosleles> então se eu procurar um programa, automaticamente baixará a versão 64
<marlosleles> ao menos que eu especifique
<barna> marlosleles, na central de programas sim
<marlosleles> valeu pela ajuda
<barna> disponha.
<marlosleles> vc é um usuario experiente
<marlosleles> ??
<barna> digamos que sim
<barna> tem usuarios muito mais experientes do que eu aki, até desenvolvedores do ubuntu.
<marlosleles> valeu. Estou disposto a usar linux como primeira opção
<marlosleles> eu queria  uma distribuição que fosse leve
<barna> marlosleles, a quanto tempo vc tem contato com o linux?
<Hamas_Qassam> marlosleles ubuntu , lubuntu , xubuntu , kubuntu
<Hamas_Qassam> as mais leves xubuntu e lubuntu
<marlosleles> conheço já faz um tempo
<marlosleles> mas nunca usei pra valer
<marlosleles> entede
<barna> Hamas_Qassam, agora tem o mate rodando bem, e kra te contar ta muuuuuuuito leve.
<Hamas_Qassam> barna: mais o mate é feiao
<Hamas_Qassam> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Hamas_Qassam> barna eu prefiro o lubuntu eo xu
<Hamas_Qassam> sao leves e bonitos
<barna> ai é questão de gosto Hamas_Qassam, eu acho ele lindo
<marlosleles> não me interesso pela aparencia
<barna> acho o xfce e lxde muuuuuito feios e chatos.
<Hamas_Qassam> barna: acho que lxde é o mais leve
<marlosleles> eu prezo pelo desempenho da maquina
<Hamas_Qassam> barna mais sao leves
<Hamas_Qassam> o gnome e kde ta bem pesado
<Hamas_Qassam> acho que o gnome conseguiu superar
<Hamas_Qassam> haha
<marlosleles> estou com o xubuntu atualmente
<Hamas_Qassam> marlosleles usa o lubuntu
<Hamas_Qassam> lembra o windows
<marlosleles> é muito parecido com o lxde
<marlosleles> mas o xfce é muito parecido com o lxde
<Hamas_Qassam> marlosleles leve so xubuntu lubuntu e como o barna escreveu o ubuntu-mate
<barna> ai entramos em varias questões, pq eu ja to acostumado com gnome, usei por mais de 10anos, o mate me fez me sentir em casa.
<Hamas_Qassam> barna o gnome do ubuntu é bonito
<Hamas_Qassam> problema é que é bem pesadinho
<Hamas_Qassam> se for usar em pcs mais antigos
<marlosleles> então
<Hamas_Qassam> é inviavel
<barna> o unity bebe muito do gnome, o nome dos pacotes etc.... sei o que fazer, onde ir, no lxde e no xfce eu num sei como usar direito.
<marlosleles> não quero desperdiçar o processador renderizando coisas que não me trará beneficio
<Hamas_Qassam> marlosleles ja falei ai em cima
<Hamas_Qassam> indiferente da distro
<Hamas_Qassam> ambientes gráficos leve, lxde, xfce e mate
<barna> tenho instalado ubuntu net install + mate limpo em pcs muito antigos e tem rodado lindamente.
<marlosleles> sim
<marlosleles> já usei pcs antigos com lubuntu
<marlosleles> é muito bom
<barna> marlosleles, se vc quer uma versão mais leve do ubuntu eu recomendo instalar o net instal e só colocar o q vc vai usar, ai fica um avião (pros padrões ubuntu)
<Hamas_Qassam> barna mais mesmo netinstall
<Hamas_Qassam> acho q o gnome vem pesadinho
<Hamas_Qassam> haha
<Hamas_Qassam> barna quantos mb o gnome consome?
<Hamas_Qassam> o lxde se nao me falhe a memoria é 80 mb
<barna> só vc mandar instalar com apt-get install --no-install-recommends. ai coloca só o basico.
<marlosleles> como eu crio uma conta no irc??
<marlosleles> fui entrar pelo pidgin e não foi
<Hamas_Qassam> marlosleles pra que pidgin
<Hamas_Qassam> usa o xchat
<barna> ixi, num uso o pidgin desdo tempo do msn
<Hamas_Qassam> cara
<Hamas_Qassam> tava vendo 1 projeto de autonomação residencial
<Hamas_Qassam> usando raspberry
<Hamas_Qassam> + gpio + voip
<Hamas_Qassam> pirei
<marlosleles> quero raspberrry para media cente
<Hamas_Qassam> barna o cara controla luzes por http
<Hamas_Qassam> controla alarmes
<Hamas_Qassam> a galera toca no seu interfone
<Hamas_Qassam> se voce nao tiver em casa
<Hamas_Qassam> ele desvia o interfone para voip
<Hamas_Qassam> e tu atende no cel
<Hamas_Qassam> marlosleles também é bom
<marlosleles> doooido!!11
<Hamas_Qassam> mais pra autonamação residencial
<Hamas_Qassam> é mto mais top
<Hamas_Qassam> abrir portoes
<barna> Hamas_Qassam, marlosleles, to fazendo assim em P4 1gbram e ta indo blz! https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/2014-08-ubuntu-mate-14-04-from-scratch/
<Hamas_Qassam> remotamente
<Hamas_Qassam> mactimes , barna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj5W4eWo-B8
<barna> Hamas_Qassam, tab errado?
<marlosleles> valeu
<Hamas_Qassam> barna: sei la
<Hamas_Qassam> k
<Hamas_Qassam> barna ve o video ai da raspberry + autonomação residencial
<Hamas_Qassam> to pirado nesse sistema
<barna> olha o kra q vc marcou no video
<carlosjunior> Hamas
<Hamas_Qassam> carlosjunior oi
<carlosjunior> eu uso o xchat, mas até agora nao achei como faz para ele completar o nick da pessoa no canal
<Hamas_Qassam> barna pelo custo
<Hamas_Qassam> carlosjunior so apertar a tecla tab
<carlosjunior> como faço?
<Hamas_Qassam> escreve 2 letras inicias da pessoa e da tap
<Hamas_Qassam> ops
<Hamas_Qassam> tab
<Hamas_Qassam> se nao for a pessoa q vc ker citar
<Hamas_Qassam> da tab novamente
<Hamas_Qassam> rs
<carlosjunior> a entao estava fazendo isso nao ta funcionando
<Hamas_Qassam> estranho
<Hamas_Qassam> se nao funcionar
<Hamas_Qassam> poe mais 1 letra
<Hamas_Qassam> tipo ham + tab
<barna> q foda vei
<carlosjunior> agora lembrei q ele da uma mensagem de erro no comeco, falando q os atalhos nao estao funcionado
<Hamas_Qassam> barna pra um preço de uma raspberry
<Hamas_Qassam> é um otimo investimento
<barna> D+
<carlosjunior> o pessoal acha o gnome pesado pq nao usa o windows 8
<carlosjunior> kkkk
<Hamas_Qassam> se for comprar isso ja fabricado
<carlosjunior> to achando a coisa mais leve do mundo
<Hamas_Qassam> é o olho da cara
<Hamas_Qassam> e com poucas funcoes
<Hamas_Qassam> barna vi um controle de 4 lampadas
<Hamas_Qassam> mais 1 centralzinha
<carlosjunior> gostei do unity
<Hamas_Qassam> daquela seg q fabrica portoes eletricos
<Hamas_Qassam> 450 r$
<Hamas_Qassam> kkkkkkkkkk
<Hamas_Qassam> ta loco
<barna> de acordo carlosjunior .
<Hamas_Qassam> mais fácil comprar a raspberry 150 + gpio 35 r$ + adaptador usb wifi 20 r$ + cartão de memoria 8 gb uns 20 r$
<Hamas_Qassam> e ainda sobra $$ pra gelada
<barna> eu quase migrando pro mate, só preciso fazer mais uns testes.....
<carlosjunior> estava passando mta raiva, meu notebook novo e travando ainda "u.u, i5 4ª geraçacao 4gb de memoria
<Hamas_Qassam> carlosjunior https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj5W4eWo-B8
<barna> sei bem como é carlosjunior
<carlosjunior> o windows 8 travava até em um desktop q eu tinha com 16gb de ram aff "u.u
<Hamas_Qassam> barna se eu monto esse sistema em casa
<Hamas_Qassam> ai q vo ficar gordo
<Hamas_Qassam> vo levantar nem pra desligar lampadas
<Hamas_Qassam> kk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> isso é verdade kra. eu montaria só a parte de segurança.
<Hamas_Qassam> barna o que achei maneiro
<Hamas_Qassam> é q se tu for viajar
<Hamas_Qassam> da pra ligar lampadas
<Hamas_Qassam> e apagar
<Hamas_Qassam> isso é bom
<Hamas_Qassam> q ai a bandidagem local
<Hamas_Qassam> acha q tem alguem na casa
<Hamas_Qassam> haha
<Hamas_Qassam> esses bandidinhos nunca vao imaginar q da pra desligar lampadas
<barna> aki a gente ta querendo montar um sistema nfc pra abrir o portão, pq esse role de tirar copia de chave ta osso.
<Hamas_Qassam> usando uma raspberry + internet
<Hamas_Qassam> barna poe na raspberry
<Hamas_Qassam> po
<Hamas_Qassam> acho mais seguro
<Hamas_Qassam> controle de portao
<Hamas_Qassam> usa radio frequencia
<Hamas_Qassam> mole do cara abrir
<Hamas_Qassam> so descobrir a frequencia
<Hamas_Qassam> e ja era
<barna> NFC?
<Hamas_Qassam> nfc é oq?
<barna> aquele role q tão usando no cartões de credito novos, implantado de baixo da pele etc.....
<Hamas_Qassam> oO
<Hamas_Qassam> ta loco
<Hamas_Qassam> mais facil usar raspberry
<barna> q funciona por proximidade
<Hamas_Qassam> usa raspberry
<Hamas_Qassam> + openvpn
<Hamas_Qassam> no celular dos funcionarios
<Hamas_Qassam> e ja era
<barna> eu usa um raspberry + sensor nfc
<barna> ai tipo, vc tem um chaveiro com nfc, cada nfc tem um codigo, tipo mac, se vc quiser q uma pessoa não possa mais entrar é só descastrar o codigo do nfc do fulano e pronto, o portão não abre mais pra ele.
<barna> pq é impossivel controlar quem tirou copia da chave e quem não tirou.
<Hamas_Qassam> rs
<Hamas_Qassam> barna pode fazer com cartões tb
<Hamas_Qassam> tipo comprar uma gravadora de cartão
<carlosjunior> nossa legal essa automação
<Hamas_Qassam> e por aqueles cartão q tu bate no leitor e ele abre
<Hamas_Qassam> acho
<Hamas_Qassam> q tu ta falando sobre isso
<Hamas_Qassam> rlx
<Hamas_Qassam> to sem dormir
<Hamas_Qassam> meio mongol
<Hamas_Qassam> carlosjunior top neh?
<barna> Hamas_Qassam, sai 10x mais kro
<carlosjunior> nossa muito da hora
<carlosjunior> me interesso agora
<Hamas_Qassam> barna: invista na raspberry
<Hamas_Qassam> e faca 1001 coisas
<Hamas_Qassam> e seja feliz
<Hamas_Qassam> consumo baixo de energia
<barna> sem falar q 100% do celulares fabricados hoje tem nfc,
<Hamas_Qassam> mete linux
<barna> então qm tem smartfone já tem a chave! :D
<Hamas_Qassam> carlosjunior se a energia
<Hamas_Qassam> e internet no br
<barna> Hamas_Qassam, esses sistema é em raphyberry
<Hamas_Qassam> tivessem uptime 99.9 %
<Hamas_Qassam> ia acabar com as fechaduras
<Hamas_Qassam> da minha casa
<Hamas_Qassam> deixar so travas
<Hamas_Qassam> fudeu pro chaveiro
<Hamas_Qassam> arrombar
<Hamas_Qassam> haha
<carlosjunior> mas tipo o melhor de automação é esse do video?
<Hamas_Qassam> carlosjunior esse é o mais top
<Hamas_Qassam> tem varios
<Hamas_Qassam> mais esse do cara o interfone
<Hamas_Qassam> desvia pra voip
<Hamas_Qassam> se voce nao tiver em casa
<Hamas_Qassam> e alguem tocar la
<Hamas_Qassam> o interfone joga no voip asterikix e transfere
<Hamas_Qassam> pro seu celular que ta conectado em alguma wifi + conectado no asterixix
<Hamas_Qassam> sei la como escreve sa porra
<carlosjunior> asterik* eu acho
<barna> Hamas_Qassam, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8dqoMS8lso
<Hamas_Qassam> barna: é
<carlosjunior> nossa mano mto da hora
<carlosjunior> esse de automacao
<Hamas_Qassam> barna q top
<barna> só encostar o celular ou chaveiro q abre.
<Hamas_Qassam> barna o foda
<Hamas_Qassam> desses sistemas
<Hamas_Qassam> e q se acabar a energia
<Hamas_Qassam> ninguem entra e ninguem sai
<Hamas_Qassam> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> ai tem uns psico q vão mais longe. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9HcFxTM8hI
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> se acabar a luz acaba a internet da casa tb, ninguem entrar, ninguem sai.
<Hamas_Qassam> barna ta loco
<barna> todos esses sistemas tem q estar com bateria lokal.
<Hamas_Qassam> barna sim
<Hamas_Qassam> nobreaks
<Hamas_Qassam> por isso é bom o rasp
<Hamas_Qassam> consumo baixo
<barna> mas se a bateria do celular acabar ai a casa caiu de vez!
<Hamas_Qassam> barna essa do chip
<Hamas_Qassam> é besteira
<Hamas_Qassam> barna pq nao faz implantação
<Hamas_Qassam> de impressão digital
<Hamas_Qassam> será q é mto caro um leitor?
<barna> parece q não, ta se populariazando.
<barna> saindo agora, vou ficar online e perto do comp, mas tenho coisas a fazer
<Hamas_Qassam> barna
<Hamas_Qassam> vi aqui no ml
<Hamas_Qassam> tem leitor de 90 pila
<Hamas_Qassam> seria uma boa
<Hamas_Qassam> acho q mais pratico
<marlosleles> tem mulher ae
<M3r|iM> kkkkk cara Uol chat tem um monte
<marlosleles> :(
<roger-lim> alguéme ajuda por fabor
<Geese_Howard> ligando bola de cristal 3...2...1...0
<Geese_Howard> roger-lim: para você arrumar este problema vai ter que atualizar
<roger-lim> como assim, eu nem disse meu problema ainda
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> roger-lim: pois é, não pergunte por ajuda, somente pergunte explicando seu problema
 * barna rolando no chão de rir
<M3r|iM> roger-lim, só podemos ajuda-lo se o senhor expor suas dúvidas por favor com o máximo de detalhar se possivel for
<roger-lim> acabei de instalar o ubuntu, não consigo tocar mp3, diz que não tem o codec
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, essa merece print kkkk
<Geese_Howard> roger-lim: o que o google diz sobre isso?
<Geese_Howard> roger-lim: ou você nem procurou?
<barna> roger-lim, instala os pacotes ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Geese_Howard> roger-lim: da uma lida aqui para entender o problema: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Geese_Howard> roger-lim: saber onde está pisando
<roger-lim> retorna Impossível encontrar o pacote
<hggdh> sudo apt-get update
<M3r|iM> deu update pra sincronizar o databases?
<M3r|iM> roger-lim, esse comando que o hggdh postou
<roger-lim> vou tentar update
<hggdh> alias, saber qual a versão de Ubuntu pode ajudar
<roger-lim> esta atualizando...
<roger-lim> a versão é 14.04
<roger-lim> esta baixando várias coisas agora
<roger-lim> talves resolva
<Geese_Howard> talvez
<roger-lim> agr funcionou o restricted-extras... instalando
<roger-lim> obrigado pessoal
<Geese_Howard> eu ia perguntar o que ele aprendeu hoje, mas já foi-se
<Geese_Howard> too fast
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, kkkk
<M3r|iM> Geese_Howard, nao se sentiram uma garota de programa agora ??? até elas ficam mais tempo com o cliente
<hggdh> ...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Geese_Howard> heeeeya!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<M3r|iM> mirqui, boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<M3r|iM> sim
<barna> tarde
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<hggdh> Hamas_Qassam: troque teu nick. Sem política, explícita ou implícita neste canal.
<mirqui> hggdh vc usa debian?
<hggdh> mirqui: usava
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: aff cara, que exagero
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: sem política. Não é exagero. Mais ainda para um grupo que apoia terrorismo.
<mirqui> estou pensando em instalar a distro debian no note , mas ví que é complicada a instalação
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: se fosse Viva_Israel podia?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: anyway
<hggdh> nãi=o, da mesma forma.
<M3r|iM> Cara exagero também opinião minha
<hggdh> não*
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: exagero de sua parte
<mirqui> sou usuário recente do ubuntu , , quais as vantagens que tem do debian para o ubuntu , ou é a mesma coisa?
<M3r|iM> acho que opiniar é free ??? correto??
<hggdh> mirqui: o Ubuntu é baseado no Debian. A principal diferença é que o Debian é mais conservador.
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: depende, lembre-se que o hggdh está aqui
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: sua pergunta deve ser feita no #debian-br
<mirqui> quer dizer mais difícil de ledar ?
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: mas lá irc.debian.org
<M3r|iM> opinar*
<mirqui> hasa geese , já estou aqui
<mirqui> e uso ubuntu :)
<hggdh> M3r|iM, Geese_Howard: este é um canal para suporte ao Ubuntu. Permitimos discussão mais abrangente. Mas não permitimos política, de qualquer forma.
<mirqui> é por curiosidade mesmo
<mirqui> estou te perguntando do debian
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: mas sua curiosidade vai ser sanada apenas por um lado, não seria sensato ouvir o outro lado
<Geese_Howard> ?
<M3r|iM> hggdh,  desculpe minha insistencia mais creio que até o suporte a um produto ou sistema é uma forma de fazer politica
<mirqui> outro lado?
<Geese_Howard> M3r|iM: você vai ser kikado
<mirqui> ahaha nem sei se vou instalar
<hggdh> não, pelo menos não aida ;-)
<mirqui> bom , vamos a vaca fria
<mirqui> quasis os prós e contras
<mirqui> ]quero ele paa :
<mirqui> para
<mirqui> internet , ouvir música , e downloads e chat
<mirqui> sei que o ubuntu está muito bom
<mirqui> mas ontem ví um post sobre o debian
<mirqui> deu vontade de instalar
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém poderia mandar o paste do arquivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg? estou precisando consultar para usar como modelo.
<M3r|iM> rafaelsoaresbr, pegas na net mano sempre tem pra down
<rafaelsoaresbr> já procurei mas não achei
<rafaelsoaresbr> só do pessoal colando imagem iso
<mirqui> hggdh , vale o esforço ?
<hggdh> M3r|iM: não, é uma forma de ajudar os usuários deste determinado produto.
<hggdh> mirqui: esta é uma pergunta que só voce pode responder... Debian é bom. Mas, no final, é uma questão de gosto.
<mirqui> sim eu sei ,
<mirqui> rafael , olha isto
<rafaelsoaresbr> mirqui, a vantagem do Ubuntu é que tem coisas na Net.
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=grub.cfg
<mirqui> primeiro ítem
<M3r|iM> hggdh, Estou atrás do link pra postar pro mesmo
<mirqui> sim , o ubuntu é muito fácil de usar
<M3r|iM> hggdh,  se me deres um minuto poderei responder
<M3r|iM> hggdh, obg
<mirqui> e ele está bem configurado no note
<mirqui> papel de parede , programas , etc
<mirqui> na verdade , na verdade , é mais preguiça de instalar tudo de novo se eu der com os burros na água
<mirqui> por isso queria uma luz de alguém que já usou para saber
<mirqui> exemplo
<mirqui> tem central de programas?
<M3r|iM> rafaelsoaresbr, segue o link https://www.google.com.br/search?q=grub+config+samples+file&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=3CYIVozrJIScwgSFn5_wBQ
<mirqui> tem apt-get ,, e se usa frequentemente ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> mirqui, não tem central de programas. Tem o Synaptics, apt-get, Gnome-software
<mirqui> synaptic eu uso
<rafaelsoaresbr> mirqui, se você quer só testar baixa um LiveCD. Ou faz um dual boot
<mirqui> live cd :)
<mirqui> sinseramente não tinha pensado nisso
<mirqui> valeu pela força , baixo a iso e uso live cd
<hggdh> mirqui: basicamente, o Debian é conservador. Nada de usar-se os pacotes mais recentes (a menos que Experimental esteja activado).
<hggdh> mirqui: a compensação é que o Debian é muto mais estável.
<mirqui> tranquilo , se baixar a iso , vou usar live cd até acostumar
<mirqui> mais estável que o ubuntu ?
<mirqui> se for , ér muito bom :)
<mirqui> é
<hggdh> claro (com a possivel escessão dos LTSs). No Ubuntu, qualquer coisa não LTS é experimental.
<hggdh> exceção
<hggdh> heh. Não mais sei a escrita correta
<mirqui> eu só uso as versões lts
<mirqui> até a 14.04
<mirqui> só em 2019 é que vou me preocupar
<mirqui> em baixar outra lts
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: regra do exceto, terminado em to, usa-se cedilha
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: obrigado :-)
<mirqui> mas vc acertou
<hggdh> não, primeiro escrevi exceSSão...
<mirqui> haaa
<hggdh> é o que dá não mais usar Portugues.
<mirqui> vc está a quanto tempo fora do pais?
<hggdh> ( a bem da verdade, meu Portugues escrito melhorou muito desde que voltei ao -br)
<hggdh> 20 anos
<mirqui>  ahaha normal
<mirqui> não sei se vc conhece a expressão o ábito faz o monge?
<hggdh> sim
<mirqui> 20 anos é um bocado de ábitos
<hggdh> bem. De volta às restrições políticas... sigh
<mirqui> que restrições?
<hggdh> Hamas_Qassam: se quizeres, podes falar directamente comigo.
<mirqui> não sou hamas , sou o mirqui
<hggdh> mirqui: sei, não estava a falar de ti
<mirqui> haaa
<Geese_Howard> hjuehieuhieuhe
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: rapaz, que lista gigante de banimneto
<Geese_Howard> **banimento
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: tem vários lá antigos, que estou considerando remover. Alguns são ban-for-life, no entanto
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> JavaNunes
<Geese_Howard> um cara tão, mas tão legal
<hggdh> pois. Este é um dos for-life. Alias, foi também kicked to #ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> nem os caras do #freebsd-br aguentaram aquele papo de servidor invulnerável dele
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: você é brasileiro ou lusitano?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: nascido e educado no Brasil, de pai lusitano
<Geese_Howard> tendeu
<hggdh> por agora está bom
<DeLonge> há quanto tempo o canal existe, hggdh?
<hggdh> DeLonge: creio, desde 2006
<Geese_Howard> wrong!
<Geese_Howard> (ChanServ@services.): Registered : Oct 20 20:58:47 2004 (10y 49w 0d ago)
<hggdh> there you go :-)
<Geese_Howard> praticamente quando instalei meu primeiro gentoo
<Geese_Howard> 2 meses após falecimento de minha mãe
<hggdh> *eu* entrei no Ubuntu (vindo do SuSE) em 2006
<DeLonge> e hoje, praticamente 10 anos depois... vocês são ubunteiros?
<DeLonge> usam outros sysops?
<Geese_Howard> DeLonge: como focê falou vocêS, vou me incluir
<Geese_Howard> DeLonge: nunca fui ubunteiro
<DeLonge> yw Geese_Howard :)
<hggdh> uso Ubuntu, se esta foi tua pergunta. Também sou ativo na comunidade
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: em quê?
<hggdh> membership board, IRC council, bugcontrol, e outros
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gustavo> Olá
<astroo-> gustavo  ola
<Iagofontes> Minha conexão wifi não funciona, alguém poderia me ajudar ?
<astroo-> diz que versao tens e que chip e
<licensed> pessoal uma curiosidade.. como vcs fizeram com o fim de atualizacao do adobe flash pro linux? o que estao usando?
<xGrind> licensed, ainda existe flash pra linux
<Geese_Howard> licensed: mas ainda é corrigido, só não sobe de release
<licensed> massa.. vcs continuam usando? nao pensaram em alternativas?
<Geese_Howard> quais?
<licensed> nao sei hehehe por isso to perguntando
<MerliM> licensed, nao uso o youtube por exemplo tá usando html 5 onde ainda usam flash eu pelo menos se o video realmente me interessa eu faço o download dele
<licensed> MerliM, eu vi no youtube da pra usar html5 nativo de boa.. mas e o resto dos sites q usam flash? eu mesmo uso um monte
<Geese_Howard> licensed: tem  o gnash
<MerliM> respondi na mesma linha -> Eu baixo o video quando da é claro é tem o gnash tb comigo nao rodou satisfatoriamente com vc roda Geese_Howard ???
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: nem tentei
<xGrind> um problema com flash do linux: http://webdemo.balsamiq.com/
<xGrind> frescura --'
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, pra mim tive uma série de bugs, tinha hora q nao reconhecia ai desisti
<Geese_Howard> xGrind: neste caso é só não usar
<xGrind> Geese_Howard, pelo chrome abre kk
<Geese_Howard> xGrind: chrome tem plugin proprio
<xGrind> ja usaram freshplayer? acho q e isso
<MerliM> xGrind,  chrome devorador de recursos
<xGrind> MerliM, nao gosto do chrome. só uso as vezes
<licensed> aqui o chrome/chromium sao mais rapidos que o firefox
<licensed> apesar que curto mais o ff
<licensed> acho que é porque uso muito o facebook que fica lento no ff =/
<xGrind> pode ser mais rapido, mas usa muita memoria e processador
<licensed> o ff é?
<licensed> ah ta o chrome
<licensed> ah eu tenho 6gb aqui de ram entao nem me preocupo com isso
<licensed> que iradoooooo esse site xGrind
<licensed> balsamiq
<licensed> pra criar prototipos
<licensed> eu usava o pencil
<xGrind> com o freshplayer abriu o balsamiq no firefox \o/
<xGrind> licensed, eu queria usar o pencil, mas o pessoal do meu grupo ja fez as outras coisas nesse balsamiq. agora vou usar ele mesmo kk
<Geese_Howard> xGrind: se lascou
<xGrind> Geese_Howard, bom do balsamiq é q vem pronto pra vc. mas prefiro pencil mesmo :D
<xGrind> mas de boa. o pior é q tenho que usar o visual studio e odeio aquilo. monodevelop ainda nao é uma boa alternativa
<Geese_Howard> jesus
<Geese_Howard> não sei qual é pior
<Geese_Howard> vs ou mono
<Geese_Howard> aqui eu bloqueio tudo que for sharp ou mono
<xGrind> eu ficaria mais feliz se fosse php kk
<licensed> xGrind, funfou aki tambem o balsamiq com o freshplayer
<xGrind> o ruim é a google querendo tirar o suporte ao flash no chrome. aí ja era ate o freshplayer
<Geese_Howard> o ruim é o flash ainda ser usado
<Geese_Howard> cheio de bug, falhas, porco, e ainda ser utilizado é o pior
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, concordo
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, não sei pq não liberam pra opensource iam vê o que a comunidade faria
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-26
<M4rt1n5> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<M4rt1n5> :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! tenho um netbook acer ao722, instalei o xubuntu 16.04 e as setas direcionais para a esquerda e para baixo nao funcionam, alguem tem alguma dica? obrigado!
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! tenho um netbook acer ao722, instalei o xubuntu 16.04 e as setas direcionais para a esquerda e para baixo nao funcionam, alguem tem alguma dica? obrigado!
<elisboa> SuBmUnDo: experimente layouts alternativos de teclado
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> alguem  precisa de ajuda
<felipebhz> Olá pessoal. Ainda estou com o problema da tela com relação ao refresh rate no HDMI
<felipebhz> Alguém online que possa me dar uma luz?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-27
<Vag_32> Alguém on ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Vag_32> astroo-: Cara na vdd você usa o KeePass ? Puta de uma duvida como usar o autopreenchimento com o VeraCrytp.
<Vag_32> Deculpe-me se saio do padrão linux e sou user windows, mas não consigo executar autopreenchimento do KeePass incluindo o PIM
<Vag_32> tudo ao mesmo tempo
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> eu so tipo o mordomo do canal so
<astroo-> sou
<Vag_32> ata ok
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Vag_32> cara tenho o canal salvo um bom tempo, mas não manjo linux sou um user comum
<astroo-> ok
<hggdh> Vag_32: qual o problema?
<Vag_32> hggdh: Então não sei se é possível executar o autopreenchimento do KeePass para abrir um volume do VeraCrypt
<Vag_32> Tentei alguma coisa e não consegui
<Vag_32> Isso também juntamente com o valor PIM introduzido do VeraCrypt
<Vag_32> Aqui segue link: https://sourceforge.net/p/keepass/discussion/329220/thread/9fac0a5c/
<Vag_32> tentei isso, mas não consegui
<hggdh> Vag_32: lamento, não uso veracrypt
<Vag_32> Ok. Obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Super_Ape> Hi
<d70> boa tarde, uma perguntar off-topic, alguém sabe como usar o modo offline do chromium?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<drjuls> boa tarde pessoal! Será que alguém pode me ajudar com um problema com mouse usb no ubuntu 16.04?
<drjuls> ele só funciona após os comandos: "sudo rmmod usbhid" "sudo modprobe usbhid" porém, toda vez que ligo o note tenho que fazer isso para que funcione
<aedigital> bem
<aedigital> adiciona estes comandos no /etc/rc.local
<aedigital> assim ao final do processo de boot
<aedigital> eles serao executados
<aedigital> deve haver uma solucao mais "limpa"
<aedigital> mas de momento a que me ocorre eh esta
<drjuls> aedigital, obrigado! vou tentar aqui.
<aedigital> good luck
<drjuls> eu sou novato por aqui. É preciso colocar "#" antes dos comandos?
<aedigital> nao
<aedigital> no final do arquivo tem uma linha
<aedigital> exit
<drjuls> ok, valeu!
<aedigital> soh colocar os comandos antes
<aedigital> acho que nem precisa colocar com sudo
<drjuls> vou fazer o teste aqui
<drjuls> aedigital, infelizmente não deu certo
<aedigital> :\
<drjuls> mas valeu pela ajuda
<aedigital> k
<aedigital> ah lembrei
<aedigital> o ubuntu tem nas configuracoes
<aedigital> um item
<aedigital> que permite a inclusao de comandos na inicializacao
<aedigital> configuracoes -> sessao e inicializacao
<aedigital> algo assim
<aedigital> nele da pra inserir comandos tb
<Megabyte> Olá, pessoal
<Megabyte> alguém aqui sabe o que é o erro de redirecionamento ao acessar 192.168.0.1?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ton710> Boa noite
<ton710> Alguém aqui já rodou o ubuntu e kali em dual boot
<Elfon> alguem sabe ocomado pa recuerar senha?
<fyst> estou tentando carregar um .exe via Wine
<fyst> e nada abre, nem nenhuma msg de erro aparece
<fyst> inicialmente tem uma janela de carregamento do executável, que depois some não executando nada
<fyst> poderia ser alguma incompatibilidade da versão do Wine com o executável?
<fyst> era uma dll que precisava ser instalada pelo winetricks
<fyst> :)
<Elfon> fyst, cheguei no meio da conversa...desculpe perguntar, em qual aplicação?
<fyst> Elfon, um Keygen pro Mathematica 9
<fyst> \back
<fyst> ops
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> eae
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Hacker_Man> olá pessoal!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<TZAnolo> Boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<petrius> boa tarde
<aedigital> buenas
<aedigital> bem, aqui ainda nao eh tarde
<aedigital> :)
<petrius> kkk vixi aqui tambem nao
<aedigital> kkk
<petrius> deixa te perguntar algo
<aedigital> diga
<petrius> eu to rodando um servidor aqui e tenho uma necessidade sera que pode me ajudar
<aedigital> vixe, muito dificil
<petrius> porque?
<aedigital> to trampando e tb
<aedigital> ha muito tempo que nao mexo com nada avancado em linux
<aedigital> mas
<aedigital> se voce tiver uma pergunta objetiva
<aedigital> pode falar
<petrius> hum entendi
<aedigital> se eu souber, te digo
<petrius> vc conhece algum meio de Gerenciar VirtualBox que não seja o Phpvirtualbox?
<aedigital> senao me falha a memoria o virtualbox permite um gerenciamento direto
<aedigital> via internet
<aedigital> ah nao
<petrius> hum, ok vou dar uma olhada
<aedigital> achei algo com remotebox
<aedigital> da uma olhada no google por remotebox
<aedigital> veja tb
<aedigital> vrdp (virtualbox remote display protocol
<aedigital> )
<petrius> beleza
<aedigital> k
<Elfon> alguém utiliza o cliente wordpress?
<aedigital> nao eu
<Elfon> quando posto os parágrafos ficaam colados
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rapier> galera, alguém aqui que trabalha com revenda de hardware?
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-28
<rapier> zeroooo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai aee :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza :)
<mirqui> tubo bem ?
<aedigital> :)
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> na correria de sempre
<aedigital> e ae?
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> tudo tranquilo tbm
<aedigital> good
<aedigital> xo digitar a frequencia do bolsa familia
<aedigital> dos alunos da escola
<mirqui> opa então boa sorte :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-29
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-25
<tortuguito> alguem online?
<feiosous> oi
<feiosous> alguem on?
<aedigital> feiosous,  opa
<aedigital> meio on serve?
<aedigital> rs
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-23
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<hggdh> bons
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa yarde 2 :)
<hggdh> boas 2
<mirqui> e ai hg , quais são as novas :) ?
<hggdh> ainda aprendendo Azure :-)
<mirqui> aahaha boa sorte então :)
<mirqui> eu aqui voltando ao debian
<hggdh> heh
<mirqui> estava usando o ubuntu , mas estou flertando faz tempo com o kde
<mirqui> já udei o kde neon  mas duas atualizações do sistema depois da instalação , da bug
<mirqui> o debian 10 aguenta tudo , muito instável
<mirqui> ubuntu é ubuntu , vc bota a pia da cozinha conectada e funciona corretamente
<mirqui> mas o kde está um filezinho :)
<hggdh> eu uso KDE volta e meia (meu laptop tem ambos Gnome e KDE)
<mirqui> gostava da dock do ubuntu 16
<mirqui> a do gnome não é a mesma coisa
<hggdh> não, não é. Mas...
<mirqui> vou tomar café , outra hora falamos :)
<mirqui> até
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-24
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-25
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafael> mirqui: boa
<rafael> sussa?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai :) ?
<rafael> mirqui: aqui um calor grande e muito trabalho
<mirqui> aqui agora está começando a fazer calor
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-26
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-27
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-28
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-29
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
